#ubuntu-es 2010-11-22
<chanfle> buenas tardes
<vdeluca> buenas...
<vdeluca> tengo un quilombito con RAId...
<vdeluca> alguien me puede dar una mano por aca?
<chanfle> vdeluca, que necesitas?
<vdeluca>    soporte
<vdeluca> je
<vdeluca> estoy tratando de instalar debian
<TiMiDo> vdeluca, esto no es debian es ubuntu
<TiMiDo> basado en debian nada mas
<vdeluca> en una maquina con chipset 880GM de AMD
<TiMiDo> ocupa las iso amd 64 entonces
<vdeluca> bueno, si instalo ubunto es lo mismo
<vdeluca> el problema es mas generico
<vdeluca> no puedo escribir LVM sobre el bios
<vdeluca> se cuelga
<cagc4> @mv4 otra pregunta.. tengo formar de mirar los errores de inicio de sesion en un log o algo asi? es q  despues de hacer los cambios que me sugeriste salen unos warnings pero muy rapido
<m4v> cagc4: los logs están normalmente en /var/log tenés varios..
<cagc4> ok ya veo gracias
<m4v> cagc4: messages, syslog, Xorg.0.log
<vdeluca> timido, gracias por el consejo de utilizar las iso amd 64
<vdeluca> ya lo hice
<TiMiDo> y que tal?
<vdeluca> pero aun sigue teniendo cuelgues en el formateo
<vdeluca> y lo mismo con varios sistemas operativos
<TiMiDo> entonces ocupa una iso i386 haber como te funciona
<vdeluca> recien logro que instale un XP desinstalando un disdo
<vdeluca> disco
<julian> Buenas alguien aca sae algo de conecciones tv satellitales? FTA? (ya se que no es el tema. pero quiero consultar algo.)
<Karcamo[x]> hola
<ubunteros_unidos> julian, podria ser
<julian> Karcamo[x], hola.
<Karcamo[x]> como va todo ?
<Karcamo[x]> de donde ere s?
<julian> ubunteros_unidos, El angulo de ubicacion hacia X satellite tiene que ser super perfecto? es que no logro nada..
<julian> :D
<ubunteros_unidos> si
<julian> ubunteros_unidos, estoy tratando con un equipo xzbox y un lnb universal..
<julian> ubunteros_unidos, puede ser que el lnb que estoy utilizando sea muy malito?
<ubunteros_unidos> que satelite es?
<julian> amazanas. 61°
<julian> perdon. amazonas.. 61°
<ubunteros_unidos> julian, desde donde?
<dzup2> ama-zanas :p
<CuriousX> le queres apuntar al satelite =
<julian> medellin. colombia..
<CuriousX> ?
<vdeluca> buenas noches...
<vdeluca> alguien compilo un nucle para lenovo edge?
<ubunteros_unidos> coriousX, es un offtopic jeje
<julian> CuriousX, si estoy en eso.. xD
<CuriousX> =O
<julian> CuriousX, no me digas que acaso tambien aparte de todo tambien sabes de esto??? =0
<CuriousX> de donde estas sacando las coordenadas ?
<ubunteros_unidos> julian, tienes la posobilidad de orientarla manualmente con un televisor en el techo?
<julian> si claro..
<CuriousX> si entiendo un poquito una tengo en mi galpon 3 paravolas pero nunca le di uso lo deje a medias al tema este
<julian> ubunteros_unidos, si, facilmente..
<ubunteros_unidos> julian, si porque la posici'on de la antena debe ser muy exacta
<julian> CuriousX, no, pero como va a ser... No guardes basura... regala melas a mi..
<julian> ubunteros_unidos, Es que no veo este xzbox cambiar en nada...
<CuriousX> un dia me van hacer falta para pinchar el Nahuel, el Hispasat y el amazonas
<julian> ubunteros_unidos, la potencia siempre en 97% y la calidad no pasa de 20% asi le quite la antena..
<CuriousX> =P
<CuriousX> mi problema son las coordenadas =(
<julian> CuriousX, hombre como un dia.. hechales mano, Que si no yo si les hecho... jejjeje.. xD
<julian> que pasa no tienes linea de vista o que? como las coordenadas?
<CuriousX> =)
<ubunteros_unidos> julian, si podria ser el lnb, seria bueno que visites un foro fta, como por ejemplo ftaup.com, hay varios
<julian> hay muchos programas por internet que te dicen graficamente con el google map hacia donde debes apuentar desde tu casa.. hacia el fta..
<CuriousX> si por que necesito saber las coordenas exactas desde mi ubicacion geografica para apuntarle al satelite pero no encontra ayuda alguna
<CuriousX> enserio julian no sabia que el google map te ayuda para apuntarle =O nunca use ese servicio =(
<CuriousX> cuando me haga de un tiempo le hechare un vistaso a google maps ;) thx
<dzup2> como se llama su gnome-screenshot app?
<ubunteros_unidos> Yo, aqui de nuevojeje. El caso es que ahora tengo dos PC con Ubuntu uno de 32 bits y otro de 64, y ninguno conecta al messenger desde Ubuntu. Creo que debe ser un problema con un paquete
<ubunteros_unidos> o mejor dicho un problema de Microsoft
<dzup2> algo de certificados verdad?
<ubunteros_unidos> creo que si
<dzup2> lo mismo me pasa con freebsd y linux con el pidgin, yo lo arregle borrando los certificados de pidgin en su menu
<dzup2> borre los tres que tenia de msn.com
<ubunteros_unidos> como se borran los certificados?
<dzup2> en windows ni idea, no lo uso
<ubunteros_unidos> es en ubuntu
<dzup2> menu de pidgin en herramientas
<dzup2> no se que cliente usa
<ubunteros_unidos> probe casi todos, pero al no conectar los quite
<ubunteros_unidos> ahora tengo el empathy
<dzup2> ubunteros_unidos: buscale en el menu de empathy por algo de certificados
<ubunteros_unidos> dzup2, no encuentro nada de certificados en Empathy
<dzup2> killall telepathy-butterfly
<dzup2> vuelve entrar a empathy y recheca y cheka nuevamente la flechita de la cuenta
<ubunteros_unidos> dzup2, si ya los quite desde synaptic, inclusive instale el msn-pecan por si acaso y nada :(
<dzup2> eso en el menu de cuantas del empathy
<dzup2> borra los certificados en .purple
<ubunteros_unidos> dzup2, como borro certificados en .purple
<dzup2> rm $HOME/.purple/certificates/x509/tls_peers/*
<dzup2> reinicia el cliente
<dzup2> o mejor solo borra los certificados de msn que veas, asi dejas los otros
<ubunteros_unidos> dzup2, dice: rm: no se puede borrar «/home/ander/.purple/certificates/x509/tls_peers/*»: No existe el archivo o directorio
<dzup2> que bueno, mira abre nautilus .purple
<dzup2> y checa la cajita de ver archivos ocultos
<dzup2> navega en carpeta .purple
<dzup2> navega dentro de certificates y borra los que terminen con .msn.com
<dzup2> o si prefieres corres: nautilus $HOME/.purple
<ubunteros_unidos> dzup2, jeje no tengo esa carpeta, ni en archivos ocultos
<dzup2> ahh bueno
<ubunteros_unidos> dzup2, esa carpeta es de alguna libreria en especial?
<dzup2> y si Empathy > Editar > cuentas, checa "Ignore SSL certificate errors
<dzup2> es la que usa pidgin .purple
<dzup2> en empathy no se, no lo uso
<nexhun> buenas noches socios
<dzup2> pero deverian de estar en algun directorio oculto .empathy o algo asi
<ubunteros_unidos> dzup2, voy a probar reinstalar pidgin
<dzup2> en su home
<dzup2> ubunteros_unidos: yo tengo pidgin y conecta
<dzup2> ubunteros_unidos: pero si me funciona o funciono a mi no quiere decir que le funcione a usted
<dzup2> si quiere probar eso, adelante heh
<ubunteros_unidos> ok
<nexhun> dzup2. porque preguntas si eso lo trae por defaul el sistema y si funciona
<dzup2> nexhun: no te entiendo
<nexhun> que al instalar el sistema operativo lo trae ya instalado
<dzup2> no trae pidgin por default, creo trae empathy
<dzup2> a lo menos en lucid
<nexhun> ok
<ubunteros_unidos> dzup2, si al instalar pidgin se creo la carpeta .purple
<dzup2> haber ahora conecta
<ubunteros_unidos> dzup2, pero que debo hacer con esa carpeta?
<dzup2> no hagas nada, solo corre pidghin y conecta a msn, ahi veremos
<ubunteros_unidos> ok
<ubunteros_unidos> dzup2, dice: Error de conexión del servidor Notification:
<ubunteros_unidos> Error de lectura
<xangua> la solución al fallo de certificados lo puedes encontrar en el topic de #pidgin
<xangua> MSN connection error "Unable to validate certificate" -> http://d.pidgin.im/wiki/MSNCertIssue
<dzup2> ahh deja ver pues, /join #pidgin
<dzup2> si vez? es lo que hice yo heh
<Podoeroso> hola alguien que sepa sobre smtp_auth sasl?
<dzup2> pero ellos lo explican con otroas cosas
<Podoeroso> quien sabe sobre smtp_auth :s
<dzup2> ubunteros_unidos: sudo su;cd /usr/share/purple/ca-certs; wget http://developer.pidgin.im/viewmtn/revision/downloadfile/cd236baf6d00f3e1561a40974ce1828b793ea187/share/ca-certs/Microsoft_Internet_Authority_2010.pem; wget http://developer.pidgin.im/viewmtn/revision/downloadfile/cd236baf6d00f3e1561a40974ce1828b793ea187/share/ca-certs/Microsoft_Secure_Server_Authority_2010.pem; exit
<mama21mama> Podoeroso, que paso?
<mama21mama> para un blog?
<dzup2> antes debes de borrar los certificados de el menu de pidgin y luego eso.
<Podoeroso> mama21mama instale el saslauthd, hice la comprobacion con telnet helo al puerto 25
<Podoeroso> pero no me sale saslauthd plain
<Podoeroso> mama21mama, hize un testslauthd -p *** -u usuario -s smtp  y me sale OK
<mama21mama> ni idea.
<Podoeroso> pero cuando quiero probar con telnet... no reconoce el smtp_auth :s
<thefatloverboy_> hola
<thefatloverboy_> tengo un problema
<thefatloverboy_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<alan_david507> hola  thefatloverboy_
<alan_david507> yo tb tuve ese problema
<thefatloverboy_> si tengo un problema que no me deja actualizar
<thefatloverboy_> mira  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<alan_david507> te voy a decir como lo arregle
<thefatloverboy_> ok gracias
<alan_david507> sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<alan_david507> buscas la lina del paquete que te jode y la borras
<alan_david507> pero antes de eso copia ese archivo
<alan_david507> por si las moscas
<thefatloverboy_> si
<alan_david507> con este comando cp /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.copia
<alan_david507> borras las lineas de ese paquete y luego
<alan_david507> le das apt-get autoremove
<alan_david507> todo como sudo siempre
<alan_david507> y listo
<ubunteros_unidos> dzup2, lamentablemente no se me soluciona esto
<thefatloverboy_> estoy en eso
<thefatloverboy_> deja ver
<EagleScreen> alguien es tan amable de decirme cual es la linea de parametros que Ubuntu le pone al kernel por defecto? por favor, lo podeis mirar en el grub?
<ubunteros_unidos> pero de todos modos gracias a tod@s por ayudarme
<dzup2> borraste el certificado de pidgin de omega .msn.com ?
<ubunteros_unidos> si
<dzup2> hmm que caray, las instruciones de la pagina esa en el #pidgin las seguiste al pie de la letra?
<dzup2> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/MSNCertIssue   estas
<ubunteros_unidos> si, baje los dos certificados .pem
<thefatloverboy_> mira  falta el operando archivo de destino después de «/var/lib/dpkg/status/var/lib/dpkg/status.copia»
<thefatloverboy_> Pruebe «cp --help» para obtener más información.
<alan_david507> el comando es "sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.copia"
<ubunteros_unidos> dzup2, tal vez salga una actualizacion tarde o temprano, porque esta no es la primera vez que Microsoft hace esto
<alan_david507> escribe todo lo que este entre comillas
<dzup2> ubunteros_unidos: yo estoy conectado usando pidgin :s
<rockrknight> ¿Tiene problemas usando hotmail con pidgin?
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<dzup2> abre el pidgin en el menu de herramientas>certificados y borra todos los de msn
<alan_david507> te copio?
<alan_david507> thefatloverboy_: ?
<dzup2> rockrknight: si
<thefatloverboy_> cp/lib/dpkg/status/var/lib/dpkg/status.compia: command not found
<dzup2> thefatloverboy_: suido cp /lib/dpkg/status/var/lib/dpkg/status /lib/dpkg/status/var/lib/dpkg/status.copia
<dzup2> thefatloverboy_: sudo cp /lib/dpkg/status/var/lib/dpkg/status /lib/dpkg/status/var/lib/dpkg/status.copia
<dzup2> *exactamente asi.
<thefatloverboy_> pero no era sudo cp/var/lib/dpkg ?
<alan_david507> cp /var/lib/dpkg/status  /var/lib/dpkg/status.copia
<dzup2> cp<espacio>/blablabla
<alan_david507> olivde el espacio
<alan_david507> xd
<alan_david507> perdon
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<alan_david507> ahora gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<alan_david507> como sudo
<thefatloverboy_> sip
<thefatloverboy_> ahora que linea es que voy a eliminar ?
<alan_david507> has encontrado al paquete<?
<alan_david507> como se llama tu paquete?
<alan_david507> el que te da problemas_?
<ubunteros_unidos> dzup2, jaja tal vez a mi Ubuntu no le guste el software privativo :)
<thefatloverboy_> no
<thefatloverboy_> aun no lo veo
<thefatloverboy_> es el crome stable
<thefatloverboy_> creo que es ese
<alan_david507> mira haz lo siguiente
<alan_david507> haz abierto ya el gedit verdad?
<thefatloverboy_> si
<thefatloverboy_> ahora que hago ?
<alan_david507> bueno la barra de menus esta ala opcion de buscar
<alan_david507> pon ahi google
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> no aparece
<thefatloverboy_> que puedo hacer ?
<CuriousX> mi no comprender guat ar iu duin
<Kurogane> alguien sabe como solucionar este error? http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/623/barwindow.jpg
<linux-k> es poseble oovoo en ubuntu
<vdeluca> bunas noches
<vdeluca> quiero compilar el kernel para una netbook
<vdeluca> alguien me puede dar una mano?
<SynFlag> Kurogane
<SynFlag> usas gnome no?
<Kurogane> yep
<SynFlag> proba reinstalando gnome-panel
<SynFlag> o te pasa en todos los bordes?
<SynFlag> ponele, en una terminal, en lo que sea?
<SynFlag> se ven asi?
<Kurogane> solo en esas venta que tiene min max y cerrar
<SynFlag> cambiaste el theme?
<SynFlag> sistema-apariencia
<SynFlag> otro tema?
<Kurogane> no, recien instalado el gnome hasta lo acabo de reinstalar y nada
<SynFlag> Kurogane, que placa de video tenes?
<thefatloverboy_> hola
<thefatloverboy_> aun tengo el problema
<thefatloverboy_> hola
<thefatloverboy_> no puede actualizar mi sistema
<SynFlag> por?
<SynFlag> thefatloverboy_
<thefatloverboy_> por que hay un error con el dpkg
<SynFlag> que dice?
<thefatloverboy_> paso cuando estaba actualizando el crome
<SynFlag> a ver
<SynFlag> pone en una terminal
<SynFlag> sudo su
<SynFlag> y luego
<SynFlag> aptitude update
<SynFlag> aptitude upgrade
<dzup2> !aptitude
<kubot> Aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<thefatloverboy_> dpkg: error fatal irrecuperable, abortando:
<thefatloverboy_>  fallo en realloc (1073742436 bytes): No se puede asignar memoria
<thefatloverboy_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<dzup2> !apt-get
<kubot> Si quieres instalar Software en Ubuntu aprende como hacerlo en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Instalar_aplicaciones . Siempre es preferible usar aplicaciones que esten en los repositorios oficiales.
<SynFlag> thefatloverboy_, proba esto
<SynFlag> aptitude reinstall util-linux
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> con el sudo ?
<SynFlag> si
<SynFlag> como root
<pipo65> buenas
<Kurogane> como agrego permiso a un usuario para que use el synaptic package manager?
<SynFlag> q tal pipo
<SynFlag> en sudoers
<pipo65> bien probando live cd de slax
<SynFlag> -/etc/sudoers
<dzup2> pipo65: que paso?
<SynFlag> anda lindo no?
<pipo65> por q dzup2
<dzup2> con tu log
<dzup2> te cancelaron tu hell?
<dzup2> shell
<pipo65> creo q esta en  pipo65.bshellz.net/1.txt
<dzup2> porque eso que hiciste envrg el server :p
<pipo65> he
<SynFlag> thefatloverboy_, y como va?
<thefatloverboy_> espera estoy en eso
<thefatloverboy_> dpkg se interrumpió, debe ejecutar manualmente «sudo dpkg --configure -a» para corregir el problema.
<SynFlag> hacelo
<SynFlag> thefatloverboy_, hace eso que te dice
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> dpkg: error fatal irrecuperable, abortando:
<thefatloverboy_>  fallo en realloc (1073742436 bytes): No se puede asignar memoria
<thefatloverboy_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<SynFlag> raro, ese error lo vi
<SynFlag> y esta en un for
<SynFlag> y se arregla con eso que te pase
<SynFlag> es un error comun
<thefatloverboy_> sip
<thefatloverboy_> pero no se por que no se repara
<thefatloverboy_> además sabes creo que ya una ves lo repare y
<thefatloverboy_> ahora no se por que no se repara
<Killman> hola
<Killman> cómo se llama lo contrario a overclocking ?
<rockrknight> underclocking
<Killman> rockrknight: gracias
<rockrknight> Killman: de nada
<linux-k> Amigos necesito grabar unos cuentos y pues ya se me acabaron los personajes(actores) entonces se me ocurrio encontrar un software que me permita grabar voz y luego cambiarle a la forma de hablar de un niño o un anciano etc.
<Yoques> nanit
<rockrknight> Cuidense, ayudense y que la fuerza los acompañe
<rockrknight> Nos vemos
<thefatloverboy_> see you
<thefatloverboy_> now how can i fix that ?
<thefatloverboy_> por que no veo como
<thefatloverboy_> si esta todo bien verdad ?
<CuriousX> thefatloverboy_: como root intenta ---> dpkg-reconfigure -a
<thefatloverboy_> si ya
<thefatloverboy_> y no me deja
<CuriousX> proba ---> dpkg --clean-avail
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> orden no encontrada
<CuriousX> proba ---> aptitude install -f
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<CuriousX> que te dice eso ? te da para resolver dependencias ?
<thefatloverboy_> No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<thefatloverboy_> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<arp-> sep
<CuriousX> cerra "synaptic" u otro software de instalacion
<arp-> debe estar corriendo la actualizacion u otra cosa
<CuriousX> cerra todo mejor
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<CuriousX> deja solo la terminal
<arp-> si son actualizaciones no las cortes
<arp-> deja que terminen
<arp-> hola CuriousX
<CuriousX> Hola bro
<arp-> tengo un hambre :S
<arp-> todo bien?
<CuriousX> todo liso =)
<arp-> me alegro
<CuriousX> tus cosas =
<arp-> si todo =
<CuriousX> =)
<arp-> calentandome algo para comer
<arp-> ahaha
<thefatloverboy_> ya serre todo
<CuriousX> bieno ahi yo le estoy entrando a un cortado con 2 de azucar =)
<arp-> cerre
<thefatloverboy_> y aun me dice lo mismo
<arp-> esa xD
<thefatloverboy_> cerre
<thefatloverboy_> eso dije
<CuriousX> tenes solo una terminal ?
<thefatloverboy_> sip
<arp-> al final me puse a gilar un rato y arregle aircrack para ubuntu 10.10
<arp-> estaba al dope.. no porque lo usara ojo...
<thefatloverboy_>  Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<CuriousX> mmm... hace esto ---> rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<arp-> :S
<arp-> con sudo CuriousX ?
<CuriousX> nop ya debe estar como root
<m4v> CuriousX: borra el cache del apt-get, "sudo apt-get clear" es más fácil y seguro
<CuriousX> si lo es
<arp-> esta el sudo apt-get clear
<CuriousX> =O
<arp-> tambien hay uno para limpiar cache
<m4v> autoclear
<CuriousX> ya esta thefatloverboy_ ?
<thefatloverboy_> hago eso ?
<thefatloverboy_> autoclean ?
<CuriousX> aver que te da con ---> sudo apt-get clean
<CuriousX> o bueno si estas como root sacale el "sudo"
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> No se puede bloquear el directorio de descarga
<thefatloverboy_> no se por que dice eso
<thefatloverboy_> si solo hay una terminal abierta
<arp-> clear perdon
<CuriousX> claro hacelo a mi manera ---> rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<CuriousX> como root no tiene que darte problemas
<CuriousX> aparte no pasa nada solo se booraran algunos debs
<arp-> xD
<thefatloverboy_> pero si intento hacer eso
<thefatloverboy_> no me deja
<thefatloverboy_> dice que hay otra terminal abierta
<thefatloverboy_> cuando no lo esta
<arp-> claro
<arp-> ps -ax
<arp-> o reinicia sino
<arp-> lo mas facil...
<CuriousX> lsof /var/lib/dpkg/
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<CuriousX> si tambien le hiba a decir que reinicie =)
<CuriousX> iba =P
<arp-> aveces se pone caprichoso el repositorio
<CuriousX> o como sea =P se que escribo mal =(
<arp-> ahaha
<thefatloverboy_> ya lo hice
<thefatloverboy_> pero no paso nada
<arp-> es iba
<CuriousX> tambien me gustaria que borrara la linea del "Chrome" que le agraga en su "sources.list
<arp-> iva es el impuesto al valor agregado
<arp-> :P
<CuriousX> recinicia thefatloverboy_
<thefatloverboy_> la pc ?
<CuriousX> si, y volve
<arp-> sudo reboot
<arp-> :PP
<CuriousX> shutdown -r
<CuriousX> halt 0
<arp-> da =
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<arp-> reboot te cierra bien
<thefatloverboy_> ahora entro
<arp-> xD
<arp-> maldita comida congelada del freezer
<arp-> no se termina de descongelar en el horno
<m4v> CuriousX: borrala, o usa Chromium
<CuriousX> amigo arp-: queres ver las dependencias de X programa que quieras instalar en un .png ?
<CuriousX> no entiendo que queres decir m4v
<m4v> CuriousX: sobre el repositorio que agrega Chrome
<CuriousX> si me gustaria que lo borre de su sources.list
<CuriousX> por que dice que desde que instalo chrome y actualizo vino el problema
<CuriousX> y arp- ?
<CuriousX> queres o no ?
<arp-> bueno CuriousX
<arp-> a ver
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<AR_> hola
<thefatloverboy_> aki estoy
<CuriousX> arp-: tenes instalado imagemagik ?
<arp-> nop
<thefatloverboy_> yo ?
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<CuriousX> bueno despues l vemos arp-
<arp-> para ver png?
<AR_> tu eres una bolsa de mierda?
<AR_> si?
<arp-> Ant- vos? si
<thefatloverboy_> no peleen
<CuriousX> entonces amigo thefatloverboy_ proba con esto como root ---> aptitude install -f
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<CuriousX> se fue AR XD
<arp-> gente que no aporta
<arp-> solo consume oxigeno en el canal..
<arp-> xD
<CuriousX> lo mas probable un guinchotero =)
<arp-> nose
<arp-> debe ser algun frustado que no supo poner el cd en la lecotra
<arp-> lectora.
<laurence> jaja arp- estuvo bueno eso del oxigeno
<thefatloverboy_> se esta instalando algo llamado amarok
<CuriousX> jo jo jo arp- instala imagemagik
<m4v> ya..
<thefatloverboy_> sabes que es?
<m4v> amarok es el reproductor de música de kde
<CuriousX> thefatloverboy_: pero que te digo le diste a "Y" para que resuelva dependencias ?
<thefatloverboy_> si
<CuriousX> ok
<CuriousX> bueno esperemos a que todo este bien
<CuriousX> y que se te resuelva tu caso
<thefatloverboy_> si por que ya tengo tiempo sin actualizar
<CuriousX> bueno lo sigiente sera sacar la linea de "Chrome" desde el sources.list
<thefatloverboy_> si
<thefatloverboy_> eso es
<CuriousX> es que no me gusta que se escriba sin prebio aviso
<thefatloverboy_> sudo gedit/sources list
<thefatloverboy_> ?
<CuriousX> aparte si sale una version nueva solo bajas el .deb de la pagina y listo eso es todo
<CuriousX> ya termino de instalar amarok ?
<arp-> CuriousX
<thefatloverboy_> no
<thefatloverboy_> esta bien pesada
<CuriousX> una cosa por vez
<arp-> no es posible ver eso sin ese software?
<CuriousX> arp-:
<CuriousX> mmm... no que yo sepa
<thefatloverboy_> esto va a tardar mucho
<CuriousX> pero imagemagik es libiano
<thefatloverboy_> ahora es que esta en 7/
<CuriousX> esperemos thefatloverboy_
<arp-> te consultaba porque nado sobre win moviendo cosas
<thefatloverboy_> conocen algún conversor de videos para mi n95 8gb
<CuriousX> ups bueno agenda esto para que lo pruebes cuando te abriges bajo el ala de Tux =P ---> sudo apt-cache dotty <programa> | dot -T png | display
<thefatloverboy_> por que tengo tiempo buscando uno para xubuntu
<arp-> mira vos
<arp-> xD
<CuriousX> para convertir videos de un celular decis thefatloverboy_ ?
<thefatloverboy_> si
<arp-> CuriousX, hay scrip's para convertir texto a imagenes
<thefatloverboy_> nokia n95 8gb
<arp-> tendras que ver que formato usa nokia de video
<arp-> para buscar el conversor
<thefatloverboy_> si
<thefatloverboy_> mpg-4
<arp-> y para que queres convertir un mpg4?
<arp-> es estandard
<thefatloverboy_> and 3gp
<arp-> 3gp lo reproduce vlc
<thefatloverboy_> sip
<arp-> entonces?
<thefatloverboy_> pero es para reproducirlos en el cell
<arp-> y el cell que formato soporta?
<arp-> 3gp nomas?
<thefatloverboy_> mpg-4
<arp-> aja ok
<arp-> a , videos que bajas de internet decis
<arp-> pasarlos al celu
<thefatloverboy_> si
<arp-> ok
<Vsg21> :O
<arp-> tiene que ser un encoder de video
<thefatloverboy_> that ś it
<arp-> !google ubuntu encoder 3gp
<kubot> codecs audio amr: <https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-es/2009-June/036947.html>; codecs audio amr: <https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-es/2009-June/036927.html>; FFmpeg no convierte a .3gp | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/96164>; Windows Media Encoder | Descargar gratis: <http://windows-media-encoder.uptodown.com/>; Convertir mpg y avi a 3gp | guilabert.com: (2 more messages)
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<Vsg21> !more
<arp-> ja
<Vsg21> bleh
<thefatloverboy_> si quieres
<Vsg21> que hacen a esta hora viciando?
<xangua> para pasarlos a mp4 prueba con arista, lo encuentras en el centro de software
<thefatloverboy_> si
<thefatloverboy_> ya lo tengo pero el mp4 que dan
<thefatloverboy_> no me funciona en el cell
<thefatloverboy_> no se por que
<Nemco8> saludis
<Nemco8> saludos
<Nemco8> necesitoa yuda
<Nemco8> *ayuda
<Nemco8> estoy sin OS
<thefatloverboy_> que me muero esperando ahora es que estamos en 30/
<neo_> Hola a todos :D
<neo_> hay alguno q sepa de compilacion de programas en ubuntu?
<neo_> precisamente ettercap
<DonaldShimoda> neo_, en general
<DonaldShimoda> .configure
<DonaldShimoda> make
<DonaldShimoda> make install
<neo_> sip..pero tengo 1 error en el make
<DonaldShimoda> neo_, pegalo aca a ver
<neo_> http://pastebin.com/4tH20WYG
<neo_> ahi lo subi..eso es lo q me muestra..al final me tira esos errores...
<neo_> el config teoricamente lo hizo bien :S
<DonaldShimoda> neo_, y el configure no te dio ninguna lib faltante?
<DonaldShimoda> el error parece de compilacion, estas usando una version estable o inestable?
<neo_> em...la ultima q salio..la 7.3
<DonaldShimoda> por eso, pero es la de desarollo?
<DonaldShimoda> y porque no usas el paquete que viene en ubuntu si s epuede saber?
<Leo_> hola
<neo_> NG-0.7.3
<neo_> no uso ese paquete xq...segun lei q puede faltarle los plugins
<neo_> y el debug...
<DonaldShimoda> entiendo
<DonaldShimoda> mira el error no esta relacionado al procedimiento en si, sino a un problema en el codigo
<neo_> y ademas...estube viendo 1 video..y cuando monitoreaba...o sniffeaba...en otra pc..y se logeaba en alguna pagina...mostraba user->tal pas-> tal..y a mi no memuestra asi
<DonaldShimoda> vas a tener que caer en el grupo a preguntar
<neo_> mala programacion del make?
<neo_> que grupo donald?
<DonaldShimoda> error en el codigo fuente, fijate que el error es en una funcionç
<DonaldShimoda> el grupo de ethercap
<DonaldShimoda> de correos
<neo_> ahh...:( ..eso pense...q miercoles..voy a ver si funciona bien ahora desde el repositorio de ubuntu
<arp-> neo_
<neo_> al parecer no tenia unas librerias...o a ver si encuentro 1 programa preecompilado..si arp
<arp-> usa el de repositorio
<arp-> vas a necesitar sino las dependencias
<arp-> ver user/pass es relativo..
<arp-> eso si no usan autentifcacion con SSL
<arp-> sino ya es otra historia para ver los datos
<neo_> mmm...puede ser...como probo en gmail y le mostraba
<neo_> me sono raro q no me lo mostrara xD
<arp-> eso si usas ssl fake
<DonaldShimoda> neo_, si mostro en gmail es porque no estaban usando https
<arp-> DonaldShimoda no creo
<arp-> son sistemas que te obligan a usar ssl en general
<arp-> igual falsificar certificados SSL es muy facil
<DonaldShimoda> arp-, en general es la clave
<neo_> a ver...voy a ver de nuevo el video..nunca habia oido antes de ssl fake xD
<arp-> yo recuerdo años antes, dejaba el access point abierto
<arp-> corriendo un sniffer.. logueaba todo
<arp-> hasta hotmail
<arp-> eso cuando estaba aburrido
<neo_> :O q sarpado y copa2
<arp-> con ssl Fake
<neo_> este es el video q digo
<arp-> ahi descrubri que mi vecina era lesbinana
<arp-> ahahaha
<neo_> arp.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aADs2ukNwKw&feature=fvw
<arp-> que comico fue
<neo_> jajajajajjajaja
<arp-> ...
<CuriousX> =O
<arp-> seh
<neo_> alta forma de descubrir eso xD..re q tenia q recurrir a esos recursos para saber eso xD :P
<arp-> el logueaba en tiempo real el trafico de MSN
<neo_> sip
<arp-> se lo estaba contando a una amiga
<arp-> ...
<arp-> ahaha
<neo_> jajajajjaajaj
<arp-> la piba ya me parecia "rarita" antes
<arp-> lo comico.. es que vive con el novio
<neo_> jaajjajaajaj...xD...mientras q sea bi..todo ok? :P
<arp-> :P
<neo_> jajajjajaaj..q hija xD
<arp-> que se le va ser
<arp-> piba rara
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<neo_> jajajaj...ups xD
<neo_> nos fuimos de tema :P
<arp-> si nos vamos al otro channel
 * CuriousX sale a comprar "puchos" luego los veo thefatloverboy_ ya vuelvo =)
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> tengo hambre
<thefatloverboy_> jejeje
<julian> arp-, de que hablan..
<thefatloverboy_> hola
<thefatloverboy_> de nada
<thefatloverboy_> aki solo pasándola
<CuriousX> thefatloverboy_: a que porcentaje va ?
<thefatloverboy_> 93
<CuriousX> =O
<thefatloverboy_> 94
<julian> CuriousX, Que duro es apuntar esos satellites.. no pude
<thefatloverboy_> 96
<julian> CuriousX, creo que mi lnb esta como malito. voy a ver el martes que alguien me va a ayudar haber que tal.... si de pronto, necesitas consultar algo me cuentas.
<CuriousX> si, si o si tenes que tener las coordenadas es como una aguja en un pajar
<CuriousX> pero yo eniendo teoria y muy poco
<thefatloverboy_> 97
<dzup2> vaya ahora hasta ponen antenas parabolicas :p
<CuriousX> tengo las parabolas ahi tiradas nunca las use
<dzup2> se pone peor esta cosa
<CuriousX> pero bueno consultame en una de esas...
<julian> CuriousX, Bueno, pero tendrias que decirme especificaciones para poder saber que tienes. y que tipos de opticos, lnbs tenes.
<thefatloverboy_> diablos que mal
<CuriousX> tengo dos de 1.20 metros y una de 90 centimetros
<thefatloverboy_> dpkg: error fatal irrecuperable, abortando:
<thefatloverboy_>  fallo en realloc (1073742436 bytes): No se puede asignar memoria
<thefatloverboy_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<thefatloverboy_> Un paquete no se pudo instalar. Intentado recuperarse:
<CuriousX> ups ups
<CuriousX> el problema es ese realloc que no tengo idea que es pero bue algo de la memoria es
<CuriousX> igual borra la entrada del chrome en el sources.list
<CuriousX> que esta demas
<thefatloverboy_> cual es para editar
<thefatloverboy_> el comando ?
<CuriousX> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thefatloverboy_> thx
<CuriousX> solo la de google
<CuriousX> boy a ver que cuentan de ese error en launchpad
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<CuriousX> puff no encuentro nada
<CuriousX> bueno = decime cuando ya hayas sacado la linea
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> espera
<thefatloverboy_> no lo encuentro
<thefatloverboy_> recuerdas como se llama ?
<CuriousX> cual ?
<CuriousX> tiene que decir algo de google. Pasa un paste si no lo ves
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> creo que no esta
<thefatloverboy_> por que no lo veo
<CuriousX> mmm... bueno
<CuriousX> a ver que te dice esto como root ---> dpkg-reconfigure -a
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<arp-> esa
<thefatloverboy_> This is not dpkg install-info anymore, but GNU install-info
<thefatloverboy_> See the man page for ginstall-info for command line arguments
<thefatloverboy_> install-info: Fichero índice no especificado;
<thefatloverboy_> pruebe usted la opción `--help' para obtener más información.
<arp-> esa
<arp-> volvi
<CuriousX> aloja arp-
<CuriousX> mmm estamos complicados
<arp-> aca esta la joda
<arp-> en cualquier momento se arma el baile
<CuriousX> aver con ---> dpkg --configure -a
<thefatloverboy_> como root ?
<CuriousX> jo jo jo
<CuriousX> si intenta como root
<thefatloverboy_> This is not dpkg install-info anymore, but GNU install-info
<thefatloverboy_> See the man page for ginstall-info for command line arguments
<thefatloverboy_> install-info: Fichero índice no especificado;
<thefatloverboy_> pruebe usted la opción `--help' para obtener más información.
<arp-> che
<arp-> que intentan instalar?
<thefatloverboy_> es reparar
<thefatloverboy_> no instalar
<CuriousX> ensima no encuentro ninguna respuesta en launchpad
<thefatloverboy_> que mal
<CuriousX> ensima ya se me terminaron los cartuchos
<thefatloverboy_> no pasa nada
<arp-> y cual es el problema?
<CuriousX> no se me ocurre nada =(
<CuriousX> como empezo el problema thefatloverboy_ por el chrome cierto ?
<thefatloverboy_> por que todo comenzó
<thefatloverboy_> si
<CuriousX> cuando actualizaste ?
<thefatloverboy_> si
<thefatloverboy_> con el gestor de actualizaciones
<arp-> pero que problema hay?
<thefatloverboy_> hace como 1 mes
<thefatloverboy_> y des hay nasa
<thefatloverboy_> nada que no puedo
<CuriousX> cuando intenta instalar o actualizar le dan los errores
<thefatloverboy_> si
<thefatloverboy_> en todo
<arp-> que errores?
<thefatloverboy_> ni descarga aveces
<CuriousX>  fallo en realloc (1073742436 bytes): No se puede asignar memoria
<CuriousX> (01:43) < thefatloverboy_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<CuriousX> esos errores
<thefatloverboy_> sip
<arp-> reiniciaste?
<CuriousX> aver con ---> dpkg-reconfigura dpkg
<CuriousX> perdon lo escribi mal
<arp-> CuriousX
<CuriousX> aver con ---> dpkg-reconfigure dpkg
<CuriousX> arp-:
<arp-> voy a decir una tonteria seguro...
<novato> buenas
<arp-> pero para empezar de 0
<CuriousX> si
<arp-> que valla al centro de software y vuelva a lejir el servidor de descarga
<arp-> asi re-hace el soure.list de 0
<arp-> source.list
<CuriousX> si buena idea me habia olvidado
<arp-> que elejija Servidor Principal
<arp-> elija*
<CuriousX> que si tiene el servidor de su pais que lo cambie al principal... no te parece
<arp-> sip
<thefatloverboy_> no pasa nada
<arp-> yo de hecho lo cambio siempre al principal, me anda mas rapido
<novato> resulta q se daño el win2 7 y me toco regresarlo a su imagen de fabrica lo que me hizo perder el grub, ahora lo que quiero hacer es actualizarme a ubuntu 10.10 ya que antes tenia en 10.04 y no encontre ese live cd ¿como salvo los archivos q ya tenia en el 10-04?
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> hago eso
<arp-> entras con el live cd
<arp-> y vas a ver los discos en el menu
<arp-> solo lo abris,  y ya con un pendrive
<arp-> lo guardas
<CuriousX> si thefatloverboy_
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> ya esta
<arp-> CuriousX
<CuriousX> arp-:
<arp-> probo instalar aptitude?
<arp-> :S
<CuriousX> si ya lo tiene instalado
<arp-> ah
<arp-> es la 10.10?
<novato> a otra cosa al cambiar de vercion con cd de instalacion puedo asignarle mas espacio en el disco rigido?
<CuriousX> le dije que escribiera ---> aptitude install -f ---> tiempo atras
<thefatloverboy_> es la 10.4
<arp-> novato, um.. si podrias re-hacer las particiones
<CuriousX> que repositorios estabas usando antes thefatloverboy_ ?
<thefatloverboy_> xubuntu
<arp-> luego de salvar los datos
<thefatloverboy_> Imposible obtener cdrom://Xubuntu 10.04 _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Utilice apt-cdrom para hacer que APT reconozca este CD-ROM.apt-get update no se puede usar para añadir nuevos CD-ROM.
<thefatloverboy_> Imposible obtener cdrom://Xubuntu 10.04 _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)/dists/lucid/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Utilice apt-cdrom para hacer que APT reconozca este CD-ROM.apt-get update no se puede usar para añadir nuevos CD-ROM.
<thefatloverboy_> Imposible obtener cdrom://Xubuntu 10.04 _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)/dists/lucid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Utilice apt-cdrom para hacer que APT reconozca este CD-ROM.apt-get update no se puede usar para añadir nuevos CD-ROM.
<thefatloverboy_> Imposible obtener cdrom://Xubuntu 10.04 _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)/dists/lucid/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Utilice apt-cdrom para hacer que APT reconozca este CD-ROM.apt-get update no se puede usar para añadir nuevos CD-ROM.
<thefatloverboy_> Imposible obtener http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<thefatloverboy_> Imposible obtener http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<thefatloverboy_> Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/danielgtaylor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<thefatloverboy_> Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,
<thefatloverboy_> o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.
<CuriousX> puff
<arp-> esta mal el source
<CuriousX> tiene un bardo mas o menos en el sources.list
<arp-> si
<arp-> volve a elejir el servidor
<arp-> a si tel o re-hace
<arp-> ajaja
<novato> arp-: y como gjuardo las cosas q tengo en el escritorio?
<arp-> la marcha de homero esta barbara
<arp-> novato
<novato> dime
<m4v> !paste thefatloverboy_
<kubot> thefatloverboy_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<arp-> entras a su /home/usuariio/desktop
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> que es paste ?
<arp-> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<novato> pegar en ingles thefatloverboy_
<arp-> :S
<thefatloverboy_> si yo se
<thefatloverboy_> hablo ingles bien
<novato> arp-: y como guardo los cambios q yenia en el equipo?
<thefatloverboy_> digo que pego en el espacio en blanco ?
<arp-> novato
<novato> um
<thefatloverboy_> lo de la terminal ?
<arp-> eso es relativo, como vas a cambiar de version.. seria logico que las configuraciones son nuevas
<CuriousX> kubot te lo respondio arriba
<CuriousX> perdon deje la pantalla arriba me confundi
<arp-> !hi arp-
<arp-> :(
<arp-> ja
<novato> pues digo simplemente el compiz y el awn
<arp-> me envio un priv.
<arp-> novato
<arp-> el compiz se vuelve a instalar
<novato> si
<thefatloverboy_> que que pago en el space en blanco  ?
<thefatloverboy_> lo de la terminal ?
<arp-> a?
<CuriousX> thefatloverboy_: aca tenes que pegar tus errores http://paste.ubuntu.com
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<arp-> luego te genera un link
<arp-> y nos lo pasas
<neo_> arp..despues pasate a offtopic 1 ratillo xD
<CuriousX> thefatloverboy_: desinstalaste chrome ?
<CuriousX> no creo que resuelva el mundo pero yo no me cayo en gracia =P
<thefatloverboy_> no
<thefatloverboy_> solo borre las lineas
<CuriousX> desinstalalo... como lo instalaste por apt ? o con dpkg ?
<thefatloverboy_> nop
<thefatloverboy_> con un deb
<novato> hay forma de hace un doun grade?
<thefatloverboy_> no se creo que no
<thefatloverboy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535079/
<thefatloverboy_> mira hay
<novato> cuanto espacio me recomiendan para ubuntu 10.10?
<novato> asi con poco uso y solo con programitas bajos
<novato> vagos*
<CuriousX> bueno aunque parece que no lo tubieras instalado intenta ---> sudo --list | grep chrome ---> a ver que te dice ?
<CuriousX> perdon
<CuriousX> bueno aunque parece que no lo tubieras instalado intenta ---> sudo dpkg --list | grep chrome ---> a ver que te dice ?
<CuriousX> ahi esta
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<CuriousX> pasa en un paste lo que te dice
<thefatloverboy_> sudo: dpkg---list: command not found
<CuriousX> lo copiaste y lo pegaste ?
<thefatloverboy_> desde terminal si
<CuriousX> sudo dpkg --list | grep chrome
<thefatloverboy_> ahh
<thefatloverboy_> no es que no se puede
<thefatloverboy_> no me deja
<CuriousX> copiar ni pegar ?
<novato> la swap va al principio o al final?
<CuriousX> al final
<thefatloverboy_> cuando le doy click
<thefatloverboy_> para copiar solo me da opciones
<thefatloverboy_> y en ella no esta copiar
<CuriousX> claro es que estas con Xubuntu ¿no?
<novato> me estan quedando 4G libres osea q estan en grisesito q puedo hacer con eso?
<thefatloverboy_> como haces eso largo que esta desoues de list ?
<george20021> saludos
<thefatloverboy_> si
<CuriousX> con AltGr+1
<george20021> como instalo una nvidia 9600 gt de 1 gb de memo?
<thefatloverboy_> ya se
<thefatloverboy_> pero dice lo mismo
<novato> me estan quedando 4G libres osea q estan en grisesito q puedo hacer con eso?
<arp-> usarlos (?)
<novato> arp-: al aparecer como libres no quiere decir q estan siendo inutilizados?
<CuriousX> arp-: me olvide como se llama el driver 173 para la nvidia
<novato> o los utiliza win2 o ubuntu?
<arp-> como se llama?
<CuriousX> si, me olvide =P
<arp-> a que te referis
<arp-> los nvidia-current
<arp-> no son?
<arp-> CuriousX pero hay otros mas nuevos
<arp-> nvidia-glx
<arp-> que yo los probe y andan bien
<arp-> version 200 o algo asi
<CuriousX> mmm... va es que no lo encuentro en mis repos no se que paso
<arp-> no se que dif. tienen
<arp-> CuriousX
<arp-> solo busca nvidia
<arp-> sudo aptitude search nvidia
<CuriousX> yo los buscaba con "glx" y salian todas las verisones
<arp-> no
<arp-> solo busca nvidia
<arp-> y te dice ahi
<CuriousX> tampoco me encuantra nada =P
<arp-> para
<thefatloverboy_> mmm
<arp-> que dif.  tendra el glx
<CuriousX> bueno la cosa es un user recien preguntaba
<arp-> son versiones mas nuevas
<thefatloverboy_> creo que tendré que reinstalar verdad ?
<CuriousX> thefatloverboy_: no se que problema es pero podrias preguntar en launchpad ellos son los que saben pero tambien si queres podrias instalar 10.10
<thefatloverboy_> pero no tengo ese cd
<thefatloverboy_> y ya no me envían mas
<thefatloverboy_> donde consigo ?
<CuriousX> pero podes descargarlo desde la web de ubuntu
<CuriousX> http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<CuriousX> bueno...
<CuriousX> arp-: ahora si los encuentro =P
<CuriousX> no se que me paso como que se me desactualizaron los repos =P
<arp-> ok
<arp-> te iba a subir justo a pastebin
<arp-> la lista
<arp-> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<CuriousX> los actualice y voila
<thefatloverboy_> pero para descargarlo me toma casi medio dia
<arp-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535082/
<thefatloverboy_> y yo trabajo
<arp-> mira esos
<CuriousX> arp-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535083/
<CuriousX> 082 y 083 XD
<arp-> bueno pero te decia
<arp-> que dif. tendra el nvidia comun del glx?
<CuriousX> thefatloverboy_: este es launchpad aca es donde reportan bugs y demas cosas https://launchpad.net/
<arp-> ambos son privativos creo
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<CuriousX> la verdad que no lo se no los eh probado =O
<CuriousX> =P
<CuriousX> noveau
<CuriousX> ese es el libre ¿no?
<arp-> nosep
<arp-> yo uso los privativos
<arp-> la aceleracion 3d es mucho mejor
<CuriousX> es que como tengo notebook y no es muy buena no tengo nvidia
<arp-> sin dudas
<CuriousX> con el parche milagroso XD
<CuriousX> de las 200 lineas XD
<SynFlag> CuriousX
<SynFlag> el parche ese
<SynFlag> es una mentira
<SynFlag> lo probe
<CuriousX> =O
<SynFlag> solo balancea la carga
<SynFlag> de las aplicaciones
<CuriousX> enserio...
<CuriousX> =O
<SynFlag> que esten relacionadas con una tty
<SynFlag> no con las X
<CuriousX> =O
<thefatloverboy_> bueno muchas gracias por la ayuda
<thefatloverboy_> hablamos otro dia
<SynFlag> lee lkml el hilo de discucion y vas a ver, ellos mismos lo dicen
<thefatloverboy_> se cuidan ehh
<CuriousX> thefatloverboy_: es una pena bro no se que cosa rara paso
<thefatloverboy_> no importa
<CuriousX> pero bueno nos leemos las letras
<thefatloverboy_> man
<thefatloverboy_> si claro
<thefatloverboy_> te cuidas
<CuriousX> =)
<thefatloverboy_> bye
<arp-> esa
<CuriousX> las famosas 200 lineas de la muerte XD
<arp-> estoy escuchando algo atipico..
<CuriousX> como john se cada ?
<CuriousX> jo jo jo
<arp-> nuuu
<CuriousX> ricky martin
<arp-> Ignacio Copani
<CuriousX> =O
<arp-> tiene letras rescatables
<CuriousX> yo estaba por poner algo de cumbiamba "y el que no hace palmas no aguanta los trapos" XD
<arp-> lo veo como un tipo.. sencillo.. del pueblo
<arp-> jaja
<CuriousX> la verdad me suena pero no lo conosco postas
<arp-> a vos tb te ataca la hora feliz
<arp-> el que hizo...
<arp-> Atamos todo con alambre
<CuriousX> mmm... si seguro lo escuche pero viste que no soy muy bueno con los nombres de los artistas
<arp-> !google youtube ignacio copani - lo atamos con alambre
<kubot> YouTube - Ignacio Copani * Video clip "Lo atamo con alambre": <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZOBiLqbfBU>; YouTube - Ignacio Copani - Lo atamo con alambre: <http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=yG3WPTzHFcQ>; YouTube - Ignacio Copani - Video clip "Cacerola de teflón": <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZemS_7eVNY>; YouTube - Ignacio Copani - Video clip "Cuántas minas que tengo": (2 more messages)
<CuriousX> =O
<arp-> tomate un tiempo en algun momento, agendalo
<arp-> y escuchate algunas canciones
<Alex13> o.o
<Alex13> xD
<arp-> "Igual que Vos"
<arp-> por ejemplo
<CuriousX> jo jo jo sisi hora me acuerdo pero aguante Nino Bravo bro --- America --- Un beso y una flor... etc
<arp-> jeje
<arp-> escuchate esta
<arp-> CuriousX
<arp-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se6ezXRjeW0
<CuriousX> Noelia Noelia Noelia Noelia
<arp-> hoy vi una entevista a dolina en Mundo Casela justo
<CuriousX> hoy estas algo retro digamos
<CuriousX> =P
<arp-> pero bueh..
<arp-> ahora te paso la nueva sensacion bizarra de youtube
<arp-> esto es proximamente a superar a Wendy Sulca
<CuriousX> sisi me encanta
<CuriousX> arp-: te boy a pasar musica del palo esperame un segundo
<CuriousX> el mejor tema de la historia ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX9LSJAXoQc&feature=related
<CuriousX> busca la version subtitulada esta genial
<arp-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiVX-jcjlzQ
<arp-> JAJAJA
<arp-> lee los comentarios luego de ver el video si soportas
<CuriousX> a ver
<dzup2> haber
<arp-> las cosas que le dicen...
<arp-> es terrible
<CuriousX> jo jo jo ensima el perro auyando de fondo XD
<arp-> siii
<arp-> pero eso no es nada
<arp-> la cabeza...
<arp-> parce que se le sale
<arp-> y no pega una nota
<arp-> se lo dedica a un tal Martin, que debe estar a 400Km a esta altura
<Alex13> jajajajaj xD
<Alex13> perdon xD
<Alex13> es q ese video D
<CuriousX> look at this bro http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zudbz4hOcbc
<CuriousX> y este tema me vuela la cabeza mal =P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51V1VMkuyx0
<CuriousX> y no es chiste me encanta el tema es viejo pero me re va
<arp-> ahora miren esto
<arp-> mirenlo bien
<arp-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZa-13IC26I&feature=related
<arp-> pa parte donde viene la madre
<CuriousX> zooooom le mando uan chu tri uuuuu XD
<arp-> ajajajaja
<arp-> siiiii
<arp-> se hace los propios coros
<arp-> ajajaja
<Alex13> dale nena!
<arp-> pero los comentarios son terribles
<Alex13> jajaja xD
<arp-> la madre embarazada y fumando!!!
<arp-> es terrible
<arp-> los comentarios son un meo de risa
<arp-> tiene mas de 2000 visitas en 1 mes
<arp-> esta se va para arriba...
<CuriousX> que malos que son la matan XD
<CuriousX> bueno... amigo arp- me estoy llendo a ver que hay para aprender hoy en dia =)
<arp-> buen tema ese dle final
<CuriousX> un saludo hasta la prox...
<arp-> conosco el primer link
<arp-> y el segundo tb
<arp-> lindo tema
<CuriousX> cual ?
<CuriousX> el de young folk
<arp-> los 2 link's que pasaste
<arp-> los conosco
<arp-> buenos temas
<CuriousX> ahh sisi uno es el david guetta
<arp-> sep
<CuriousX> sehh ni que hablar bro sabes el nombre del nuevo tema de Ricky Fort ese que es frances ?
<arp-> nu ni idea
<arp-> ni veo ese tipo
<arp-> apesta
<arp-> canta ?
<arp-> ese que dice algo de U lalala
<arp-> o algo asi
<CuriousX> si la verdad me olvide de la letra o el tono pero se que esta bueno es electronico el tema
<CuriousX> es uno nuevo no es el de siempre
<arp-> lo queres?
<arp-> te digo el name
<arp-> ah
<CuriousX> a mi tampoco me cae bien pero el tema esta bueno
<arp-> pense que era el comun
<arp-> que pasan x tv
<CuriousX> si ah claro vos decias el de lady gaga no ese no es otro uno nuevo ya lo boy a encontrar =)
<arp-> a ver para
<arp-> que te digo...
<CuriousX> okey bro
<arp-> como dice mas omenos?
<CuriousX> mmm... es que no se el nombre del tame y como esta en frances me mato
<arp-> ah
<arp-> lo canta en frances?
<CuriousX> pero lo busque como nuevo tema de ricky y no encuentro nada =(
<arp-> lo canta en frances?
<CuriousX> si pero el tema no es de ricky es de un DJ
<arp-> aver
<CuriousX> es frances eso seguro
<CuriousX> tampoco lo canta ricky por que el muy gil no sabe fransua =P
<arp-> donde lo canto?
<CuriousX> no lo canto
<arp-> :S
<CuriousX> solo lo tararea por ahi para agrandarse
<CuriousX> cuando entra en los canales siempre se lo ponen al tema
<arp-> ajaja
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> a si
<CuriousX> rete acordaste =
<CuriousX> ?
<arp-> creo que esta para
<arp-> jaaaa
<arp-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kFwaXd5yHQ
<arp-> lo que uno encuentra
<CuriousX> este es http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJCQDd4vYjg
<arp-> a ver
<CuriousX> muy bueno XD lo que encontraste
<CuriousX> buenisimo el tema frances ese muy bolichero no lo crees asi ?
<arp-> ah
<arp-> mas omenos
<arp-> capas alguna version remix
<CuriousX> puede ser XD bueno ahora si me marcho boy a buscarlo en goear =) nos leemos bro
<neo_> bueno gente..me fui
<neo_> arp-off gracias x tu ayuda
<neo_> no eh logrado nada
<neo_> sigue igual el etter
<neo_> espero encontrarlo en otro momento x aqui :)
<neo_> saludos a todos
<neo_> bye
<ikatza> saludos!!
<ikatza> necesito ayuda!
<ikatza> tengo un problema bastante grande
<ikatza> y he leido mucho pero ya no se por donde tirar
<ikatza> es sobre particiones del disco duro
<songer> nadie responde ikatza, di cual es el problema
<ikatza> a ver
<ikatza> resulta que en mi portatil tenia windows 7 instalado
<ikatza> y quise instalar ubuntu
<ikatza> asi con liveCD hice particiones con gparted
<ikatza> y luego instale ubuntu en una de las particiones
<ikatza> el problema llega cuando inicio el pc
<ikatza> no aparece windows 7 por ningun sitio!
<ikatza> que es lo que ha podido pasar
<ikatza> hice todo lo que salia en esta web
<ikatza> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Particionar_el_disco_duro
<songer> te aparece grub?
<songer> ikatza, puedes escoger ubuntu y windows 7
<ikatza> ni siquiera me sale grub en el inicio
<ikatza> como lo pongo
<songer> entra directo a ubuntu?
<ikatza> no puedo escoger entre nada
<ikatza> si entra directo
<songer> cuando instalaste ubuntu te detecto windows?
<songer> ikatza,
<ikatza> si claro
<ikatza> ponia q en una de las particiones estaba windows7
<songer> ok deja ver ikatza
<ikatza> dime
<songer> ikatza, mira reinicia y preciona shipt mientras inicia ubuntu
<songer> te tendra que salir grub
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> ahora vuelvo
<ikatza> ya he mirado en el grub
<ikatza> y no aparece windows 7
<songer> si te salio el grub ikatza
<songer> no borarias windows por error?
<ikatza> en principio no
<ikatza> ya que en una de las particiones pone que tengo windows 7
<ikatza> incluso veo los archivos
<songer> cuando te dice donde quieres  instalar ubuntu
<songer> ?
<ikatza> no en ubuntu mismo
<ikatza> me aparecen como varios discos duros
<ikatza> y supongo que seran las particiones
<songer> does te aparecen cierto?
<songer> un disco e hiciste una particion
<ikatza> http://pastebin.com/4QHW3yzj
<ikatza> aki va un fdisk -l
<songer> update-grub
<songer> ikata
<ikatza> ya lo he hecho
<songer> en el boot te reconoce dos discos?
<ikatza> como puedo saberlo?
<songer> en tu orden de boot como sale?
<songer> solo un disco duro y to dvd
<songer> y lo demas?
<ikatza> primero el cd
<ikatza> luego el disco duro
<ikatza> luego el usb
<songer> y solo sale que es un disco?
<ikatza> a voy a mirar
<ikatza> para eso tengo q reiniciar
<ikatza> ahora vuelvo
<songer> espera
<ikatza> si
<songer> deja mirar  una cosa
<songer> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<songer> ikatza, dale instala ese es para que pongas cuantos quieres que te salga el grub y que quieres que salga en el principio
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> ya lo he instalado
<alexneb> nas
<ikatza> lo tengo delante de los ojos
<songer> y no te sale para que escojas windos\
<songer> ?
<ikatza> no
<ikatza> y bien?
<mama21mama> termine de traducir el pastebin ufff
<mama21mama> nuevo.
<songer> sudo update-grub2 ikatza
<ikatza> ok
<songer> con el 2 le diste?
<songer>  oh sin el dos? ikatza
<songer> ikatza,
<songer> que pasa?
<ikatza> un momento porfavor
<ikatza> q estoy ejecutando una cosa
<songer> ok ikatza
<ikatza> creo que me llevara un rato
<ikatza> es ke estoy instalando wine
<ikatza> puedo ejecutar tu comando en otra terminal?
<songer> que vas a instalar con wine?
<songer> mejor espera
<ikatza> ok ya esta
<ikatza>  aver
<ikatza> ya he ejecutado sudo uptdate-grub
<ikatza> con el dos
<songer> ok reinicai
<songer> reinicia ikatza, yo voy a reinicair ahora tambien me dices que si te sale winen un momento
<songer> ikatza, que paso
<ikatza> pues sigue sin aparecer windows
<ikatza> no lo entiendo
<ikatza> si voy a la particion donde tengo windosws instalado desde ubuntu
<ikatza> veo q estan todos los archivos!
<ikatza> archivos de programa, documents & setings, windows
<ikatza> etc
<ikatza> entonces?
<songer> ok ikatza
<songer> /boot/grub
<songer> /boot/grub/menu/lst
<songer> sudo y despues eso
<ikatza> me pone que no existe el directorio
<songer> ikatza, entra en supremos join #supremos
<songer> debe existir una solucion y un poque no te sale
<ikatza> ya he entrado
<songer> como ikataza
<songer> a donde ikatza
<songer> ikatza, entraste a windows?
<ikatza> no al canal q me has dicho
<songer> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.ls
<ikatza> ya lo he abierto
<ikatza> y el archivo esta vacio
<songer> ikatza, dile a Gorilla_No_Baka
<songer> el te puede ayudar yo me voy a dormir
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> venga
<songer> espero que ecuentras la solucion
<songer> en supremos
<songer> adios
<alexneb> una duda
<alexneb> u mu buenas
<alexneb> intento cambiar el home a una particion aparte
<alexneb> la duda es
<alexneb> debo crear una particion con gparted en etx4?
<salvatore> hh
<alexneb> ?
<ikatza> saludos alguien podria ayudarme a configurar mi grub para que pueda arrancar mi windows7
<ikatza> no puedo y lo necesito!
<ikatza> ei amigos
<ikatza> saben como puedo reparar la particion windows loader q me he cargado sin querer
<ikatza> y q me imposibilitat arrancar win7
<ikatza> solo me carga ubuntu
<xuzas> una manera un tanto chapucera es ponerse a instalar cualquier SO de windows
<xuzas> aunque hay mas... a veces, mirando gugle se encuentra de todo
<ikatza> tengo un so de win xp
<ikatza> puedo instalar este y luego ubuntu
<ikatza> no?
<alexneb> ikatza,  si instalas asi iria bien...
<ikatza> ok
<alexneb> ubuntu por defecto se puede decir que es sociable.. asi que l solito te organizara las instalaciones y no borrara win2 como lo haria win2...
<ikatza> de todas formas me conectare desde otro pc
<ikatza> y me gustaria estar haciendo la instalacion con vosotr@s por si me surge alguna duda
<ikatza> y no volver a joderla!
<xuzas> joderla es facil, pero todo en esta vida tiene arreglo... menos la muerte
<ikatza> ya
<ikatza> xD
<fosco_> buenas
<alexneb> hola gente
<alexneb> un problema que me ha surgido.. estoy separando la home de mi sistema ubuntu...
<alexneb> abro con un pen.. en modo live.. y con gparted hago el espacio...
<alexneb> resulta que ahora  se me ha quedado colgao mientras aplicaba cambios...
<alexneb> que hago?
<alexneb> erAbuelo,
<alexneb> una ayudita...
<alexneb> erUSUL,  enga...
<alexneb> que vosotros sabeis..
<alexneb> ^^
<dabor> alexneb, está colgado seguro? no estará trabajando? a veces demora bastante
<alexneb> dabor,  esta quieto
<alexneb> no me deja mover el mouse ni nada
<alexneb> eyy por cierto yo te sigo en twitter
<alexneb> ^^
<alexneb> em identica..
<alexneb> dabor, es un disco de 160gb lleva 15 min.. asi... he movido para dejarlo en 30gb y el resto para la home
<dabor> alexneb, jaja seré yo? no uso twitter
<alexneb> dabor, identica
<alexneb> bueno es igual.. ahora mismo me preocupa mi cpu
<alexneb> que hago :(
<alexneb> lo apago a la fuerza dabor ?... el indicador de uso de la cpu no parpadea ni na...
<dabor> alexneb, prueba matar elproceso que está colgado
<alexneb> dabor,  el teclado no responde... ni el mouse
<alexneb> deberia haberlo hecho poco a poco?
<dabor> alexneb, ???
<alexneb> dabor, ir dando un hueco poco a poco.. jajaj
<alexneb> es un disco de 160gb al completo para el sistema... uff me parece que voy a tener que reiniciar..
<alexneb> no responde
<dabor> alexneb, es probable, pero con el riesgo de no saber como quedaron las particiones
<alexneb> dabor,  bueno e el hueco no habia nada escrito.. el sistema esta recien instalado...
<alexneb>  a ver que tal...
<alexneb> uff
<alexneb> esta igual...
<alexneb> ??
<alexneb> curioso
<alexneb> voy a hace huecos poco a poco .. cuando haya llegado a donde quiero
<alexneb> hago una particion del tamaño restande...
<dabor> alexneb, huecos poco a poco????
<alexneb> dabor, rezices .. mover..
<alexneb> hago un hueco pequeño..
<alexneb> cuando este se halla hecho le quito otro poco
<alexneb> hasta llegar al espacio que quiero
<dabor> alexneb, no es necesario hacerlo asi
<alexneb> dabor, el primer hueco ya esta
<alexneb> :)
<alexneb> a ver  a ver
<alexneb> jajajaj
<alexneb> funciona
<alexneb> esque es una netbook tampoco quiero hacerlo a lo bruto.. creo que es meterle mucha caña
<alexneb> pedirle que mueva de repente 160gb a 30...
<alexneb> nu se
<alexneb> de momento me va ok
<alexneb> :)
<alexneb> dabor,  tas?
<alexneb> dabor,  FUNCIONA
<alexneb> aaaajjjaaja
<alexneb> esta vivoo
<alexneb> viiivovv
<alexneb> aaahhggh
<ikatza> saludos
<ikatza> alguien me podria ayudar
<ikatza> a instalar photosho mediante wine?
<ikatza> no me sale y le leido bastante pero me da un error
<dabor> ikatza, el canal no debería dar soporte para aplicaciones privativas
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> perdon
<ikatza> de todas formas acabo de ejecutar wine desde terminal y ya no me da ese error
<dabor> ikatza, prueba utilizando gimp
<ikatza> gimp abre psd?
<ikatza> necesito abrir los archivos psd q tengo para poder guardarlos en otro formato
<dabor> ikatza, perfectamente
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> solucionado
<ikatza> gracias
<t4k3sh1> :\
<t4k3sh1> una consulta.. alguno de ustedes usa gnash?
<Keyboardx86> Hola a todos
<dabor> t4k3sh1, cual sería la duda con gnash?
<alexneb_> nas
<alexneb_> gente una manita
<alexneb_> toy moviendo el home a una particion aparte
<alexneb_> siguiendo un tutorial
<alexneb_> hice la particion en etx4
<alexneb_> y me toca en sda2
<alexneb_> ya añadi eso a sftab ese
<alexneb_> pero me surge una duda
<alexneb_> como le indico al sistema que el home esta alli ahora?
<fosco_> añadiendolo al fstab
<alexneb_> fosco_,  me dice esto
<alexneb_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<alexneb_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<alexneb_>        En algunos casos se encuentra información en syslog, pruebe
<alexneb_>    dmesg | tail   o algo parecido
<fosco_> pues no lo habrás puesto bien
<alexneb_> mmm
<alexneb_> bueno a ver
 * hashashin nas
<alexneb_> nas
<george2002> nas
<t4k3sh1> buenas
<george2002> alguno tiene cedega instalado para que me ayude con n archivo que me falta
<fosco_> pues no, solo wine
<george2002> ok
<alexneb> ayuda please.. entento cambiar mi home de directodrio a una particion disintaa y no me va
<tkw-one> alexneb: oiga para que quiere cambiar su home?
<fosco_> alexneb, plantea dudas concretas
<fosco_> si la pregunta sigue siendo "como separo mi home" mi respuesta seguirá siendo "lee http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome"
<alexneb> tkw-one,  para que aunk me cargue algo luego pueda instalar sin perder mis archivos por ejemplo
<alexneb> fosco_,  estoy siguiendo tutorial .. pero no me sale
<fosco_> repito
<fosco_> plantea dudas concretas
<alexneb> fosco_,  veras...ya he echoa la particion desde ua live con un cdlive usando gparted
<alexneb> edite fstab para mover la home poniendo que queria que ontase la home en sda2 (el mio) y etx4
<alexneb> y al iniciar me sale pulse i para ignorar pulse m para montaje o pulse o para omitir..
<alexneb> mi duda es que estoy haciendo mal?
<tkw-one> pero eso que usted quiere es poner mis-documentos en otro lugar, pues eso es facil en otro lugar cree una carpeta (mi_home) y apunte todo sus programas com por ejemplo opneoffice o gimp o etc a ese lugar y ya.. jajaja
<fosco_> pega la linea del fstab
<fosco_> solo una!
<alexneb> no puedo...  me sale la pantala de carga
<alexneb> voy a intentarlo
<flypp> alexneb, lo que podrías hacer es buscar las opciones de montaje de una partición home y metérsela en el fstab para la nueva partición, pero montándola, por ejemplo, en /home2 (creas ese directorio previamente). Una vez montada, copias recursivamente todo el contenido de /home a /home2 preservando los bits especiales (no me acuerdo la opción, está en la página man). Una vez terminada la copia, editas fstab cambiando el punto de mon
<alexneb> flypp,  copie el home en la particion nueva..
<alexneb> os cuento
<alexneb> la linea del fstab es
<flypp> alexneb, pero has hecho la copia preservando los bits especiales?
<alexneb> /dev/sda2 /home etx4 defaults 0 2
<alexneb> esa es la linea que pegue
<alexneb> sda es la unidad donde me cree la partecio y esta en formato etx4
<flypp> será ext4, no?
<flypp> o ha sido un fallo al escribir ahora?
<alexneb> flypp,  a que te refieres?
<alexneb> es ext4
<flypp> que ahí veo etx4, no ext4
<alexneb> ext4
<flypp> vale, eso lo tienes bien, no?
<alexneb> fallo de escritura (nervios)
<alexneb> si
<flypp> vale, has probado un montaje manual desde la línea de comandos?
<alexneb> estoy alli... asi puedo acceder a fstab (hago nano /etc.....)
<alexneb> flypp,  no...
<alexneb> flypp,  dime porfa
<flypp> eso, que pruebes a montar la partición en alguna parte, a ver si es que hay algún problema con ella
<fosco_> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /home
<flypp> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /media/montaje <<< (yo siempre tengo creado un directorio llamado "montaje" en /media para montar cosas puntualmente)
<alexneb> voy
<alexneb> flypp,  puedo monatrlo en el tmp?
<flypp> mmmmm, creo que no deberías
<alexneb> ok
<flypp> al menos yo lo veo lleno de cosas
<alexneb> me dice
<alexneb> unable to read superblock
<fosco_> pues sda2 no es
<fosco_> o no es de tipo ext4
<flypp> estás seguro que es /dev/sda2 la partición que creaste?
<flypp> alexneb, "sudo fdisk -l" y pégalo en pastebin
<alexneb> a ver
<alexneb> me salen  particiones
<alexneb> la primera me dice system
<alexneb> la segunda linux
<alexneb> la tercera extend
<alexneb> la cuerta linux
<flypp> alexneb, sabes a lo que me refiero cuando digo que lo pegues en pastebin?
<fosco_> "la tercera" no significa nada
<alexneb> perdon
<flypp> alexneb, sabes pegar la salida de los comandos en pastebin?
<alexneb> /dev/sda1.... linux
<flypp> alexneb, espera, quieto parado
<alexneb> flypp,  si.. pero en la netbook estoy en comandos...
<flypp> y me estás hablando desde otro, no?
<alexneb> si
<flypp> el netbook tiene acceso a red? hay comunicación entre los dos equipos?
<alexneb> flypp,  al iniciar te lo dije... no me deja montar.
<alexneb> no creo
<alexneb> no lo hice aun (he instalado todo desde cero)
<alexneb> ayer
<flypp> alexneb, te pone algo así como "insert admin password or press Ctrl+D to continue"?
<alexneb> hoy esube modificando coas (pidgin etc)
<alexneb> no
<flypp> alexneb, si pulsas Ctrl+Alt+F2 tienes acceso a alguna terminal de texto?
<alexneb> cuando inicio me dice presione i to ignore mount o para omiir moun o m para montar manualmente
<alexneb> no
<fosco_> que dice la linea sda2 del fdisk -l
<flypp> verás, el tema es que evidentemente has puesto que montase una partición que no es
<alexneb> yo hago m para montar manual y me sale una consolade comandos
<alexneb> ahhh.. os sea que hice mal el editar fstab
<alexneb> no?
<flypp> puedes darle a ignorar, pero de todas formas vas a tener que solucionar el tema con la consola de comandos (posiblemente no te deje iniciar sesión gráfica)
<flypp> sí
<alexneb> flypp,  vale
<flypp> antes deberías asegurarte que es ésa partición
<alexneb> tengo nano  y estoy en modo root
<fosco_> <fosco_> que dice la linea sda2 del fdisk -l
<alexneb> (he hecho m)
<flypp> alexneb, pues comanta la línea y reinicia
<alexneb> ok.. voy
<flypp> alexneb, contesta a fosco_
<alexneb> un segund
<alexneb> toy comentando la linea
<alexneb> ok ya me deja hacer modo grafico
<alexneb> fosco_,  perdona compañero
<alexneb> iniciand
<alexneb> a ver
<alexneb> os cuento
<flypp> alexneb, tienes acceso a internet desde el netbook?
<alexneb> flypp,  si ahora si
<alexneb> modo grafico
<flypp> pues sudo fdisk -l y pastebin
<alexneb_> hola
<alexneb> ok.. voy
<alexneb_> entrando en pastebin
<alexneb_> la coneccion me va un poco lenta
<alexneb_> http://pastebin.com/xp2C3hQn
<alexneb_> eso es
<alexneb> flypp, ??
<fosco_> alexneb sda2 no es
<flypp> alexneb, "sudo mkdir /media/montaje && sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda3 /media/montaje"
<fosco_> es sda3
<fosco_> vaya tela...
<alexneb_> aaaahhhh
<flypp> primero asegúrate de que es ésa partición (a saber)
<alexneb_> a ver
<alexneb_> como se cual es?
<alexneb_> se que es la mas grande?
<flypp> alexneb, pues montándola y mirando lo que hay dentro
<fosco_> lo sabes porque la hiciste tú
<fosco_> o deberías saberlo por eso
<alexneb_> ok
<flypp> la más grande es sda3, lo pone (bloques)
<alexneb_> osea que era la sda3
<alexneb_> valla lio
<fosco_> lío ninguno, las particiones las hiciste tú
<alexneb_> ahi madre como estoy de mal
<alexneb_> :P
<fosco_> otra cosa es que no te fijases
<alexneb_> a ver si es esa
<alexneb_> es la mas grande que tengo deberia ser
<flypp> alexneb, móntala y lo miras
<alexneb_> voy
<alexneb_> en ella tengo una copia del home ya hecha
<alexneb_> si
<alexneb_> es esa
<alexneb_> bufff menudo lio
<flypp> alexneb, ahora... respira y espera un momento
<alexneb_> bueno entonces cambio un dos por un tres
<flypp> cómo has hecho la copia?
 * alexneb_ hiperventila...
<flypp> no cambies nada aún, ¿cómo has hecho la copia?
<alexneb_> flypp,  como?
<alexneb_> pues me meti como root...
<alexneb_> y copi paste
<alexneb_> por?
<fosco_> copiaste /home o copiaste el contenido de /home?
<alexneb_> copiehome entero
<fosco_> pues mal
<alexneb_> incluido archivos ocultos
<alexneb_> por eso o hice como root
<fosco_> en la particion q acabas de montar deberias ver directamente las carpetas de los usuarios
<fosco_> no deberias ver /home
<flypp> alexneb_, pues... haz un ls -l /media/montaje (o donde lo hayas montado) y mira quién es el propietario de  esos archivos y directorios
<alexneb_> ok
<alexneb_> a ver
<fosco_> la guía que te pasé lo explica bien
<alexneb_> total 4
<alexneb_> drwxrwxrwx 3 root admin 4096 2010-11-22 16:15 home
<alexneb_> osea que son de root
<alexneb_> debere cambiarle antes los permisos?
<flypp> hombre, si los has copiado como root
<DonaldShimoda> buen dia
<flypp> alexneb_, no, es que has hecho mal la copia
<alexneb_> flypp,  como copio entonces?
<DonaldShimoda> alguien me sabe donde guarda la configuracion e historial hamster applet?
<alexneb_> DonaldShimoda, nas... ni idea...
<flypp> alexneb_, échale un vistazo a la página man de cp "man cp", y venga, a ver si encuentras la opción por ti mismo
<DonaldShimoda> alexneb, no me digan que voy a tener que mirar el codigo... :P
<alexneb_> flypp,  como copiar el home directamente?
<alexneb_> flypp,  ok... que cpiado hago?.. con permisos de grupo?
<flypp> alexneb_, échale un vistazo tú primero. Intenta aprender a valerte por ti mismo. Si no lo encuentras en un rato, te ayudo.
<alexneb_> flypp,  bueno gracias
<flypp> alexneb_, no tendrás que buscar mucho, es de las primeras opciones
<alexneb_> flypp,  --copy-contents
<alexneb_> ?? .. que copia contenidos?
<alexneb_> ahi madre.. bueno poco a poco.. he de irme a currar en un rato os veo... y te digo la opcion flypp ;)
<alexneb_> gracias por la ayuda
<alexneb_> fosco_,  gracias
<flypp> alexneb_, poniendo en google "ubuntu copiar home", aparece del tirón
<alexneb_> voy a mirar
<alexneb_> gracias
<alexneb_> chau
 * mama21mama 0/
<fosco_> flypp, lo primero que hice, hace ya bastante, fue darle la guia oficial
<fosco_> aish... ;)
<flypp> fosco_, es que hasta que las guías vengan con dibujitos... :D
<p47> a Alguna persona le funciona gwibber ? yo no puedo agregar mi cuenta de fb !
<p47> saben si existe algun problema con la version que biene con ubuntu 10.10 ?
<fosco_> a mi gwibber me funciona bien
<cousteau> me suena algo de un problema de facebook o de twitter en gwiber
<fosco_> aunque ahora uso empathy para las conversaciones y tweetdeck para los muros
<p47> yo no puedo agregar cuenta, no me dice ningun error pero no las agrega
<Tavitux> a mi gwibber me da el siguiente error "HTTPError: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized"
<p47> Tavitux, mmm
<Tavitux> alguien sabe que puede ser ?
<Tavitux> uso debian
<thefatloverboy_> saludos a todos
<cousteau> aah, nunca soy capaz de escribir las letras dobles, siempre pongo gwiber en vez de gwibber
<Tavitux> pero justo vi el tema y consulto, quizá me sepan ayudar
<Tavitux> la cuenta está configurada ok
<Tavitux> miren les pego el error mas detallado
<Tavitux> porque me permite hacer un debug
<Tavitux> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535268/
<Tavitux> ahí está el texto completo
<Tavitux> lo pueden ver? alguna idea ?
<cousteau> Tavitux: bueno, los errores de python no son especialmente claros... pero vamos, que la página te ha dicho "Error 401: Unauthorized"
<cousteau> por lo que veo, parece ser qur tienes que permitir que Gwibber acceda a Facebook... entra a Facebook a ver si tienes un mensaje de una aplicación que se haya intentado conectar o algo
<thefatloverboy_> como instalar esta web cam ? Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<thefatloverboy_> para ser usada en skype
<thefatloverboy_> ?
<Tavitux> hola cousteau, gracias por contestar pero en realidad quiero usarlo con twitter, no con facebook
<cousteau> Tavitux: claro... a quien no le iba con facebook era a p47... me he liado :(
<dabor> Tavitux, entonces revisa los permisos para twitter
<Laurence> thefatloverboy_,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<thefatloverboy_> ok gracias
<fosco_> !skype | thefatloverboy_
<kubot> thefatloverboy_: Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<Vero2> hola, grabé en un DVD que tiene una capacidad de 4.7 Gb, el SuperGrubDisk que pesa 1,3 Mib, diciéndole que dejara abierto el disco para grabaciones posteriores , pero Brasero hizo caso omiso y ahora me pone que está lleno el disco. Evidentemente Brasero no mejoró nada desde que uso Ubuntu o sea desde hace 2 años mas o menos. Qué grabadores de DVD usan que no sea Brasero? Tengo Gnome.
<cousteau> yo antes usaba el nautilus cd burner
<cousteau> pero recomiendo, con mucho, el uso de CD/DVD regrabables
<Vero2> antes?
<Vero2> cousteau: ok pero ahora qué usas?
<cousteau> también está el K3B
<cousteau> ahora uso el brasero... en realidad aún no lo he usado
<Sinkai> una alternativa a brasero que uso de vez en cuando es el GnomeBaker
<Vero2> si, estaba pensando en K3B tambien
<Vero2> Sinkai: y te dá buen resultado? Se puede borrar tambien?
<cousteau> yo el k3b lo probé e iba bien... aunque no lo usé muy a fondo. Del gnome-baker también he oído hablar bastante
<Sinkai> de momento yo no he tenido ningun problema con ese programa
<Vero2> Sinkai pero no me respondiste, tiene capacidad de borrado ?
<adriel> fosco
<cousteau> Vero2: no se puede borrar un CD/DVD si no es regrabable
<adriel> ayuda con este error
<Vero2> cousteau: ya lo sé pero no todos los grabadores pueden borrar
<adriel> adriel@adriel-PC:~/compiz/snow$ bcop'ing  : build/snow.xml -> build/snow_options.h/bin/sh: --header=build/snow_options.h: not found
<adriel> make: *** [build/snow_options.h] Error 127
<cousteau> Vero2: que yo sepa el brasero sí puede
<fosco_> adriel, te faltan algunas cabeceras
<fosco_> seguramente los paquetes compiz-dev* o algo parecido
<Vero2> cousteau: ok, pero la verdad no le tengo mucha fe
<Sinkai> si ke borra discos
<Vero2> voy a probar K3B
<Sinkai> parate por la wiki a ver http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/GnomeBaker
<adriel> fosco como lo consigo
<cousteau> a mí me suena que ese header debería venir con el tarball del plugin
<Vero2> Sinkai ok gracias
<cousteau> Vero2: a mí un cd-rw que el brasero no me pudo borrar, sí que me lo borró k3b... pero hace tiempo
<cousteau> por eso digo que mejor hacer los experimentos con gaseosa y usar regrabables
<adcoma> Buenas tardes,alguien por  esta aqui?
<adcoma> alguien podria apoyarme con una problema que tengo?
<Sinkai> por aqui hay alguien XD
<adcoma> jejeej que bien
<adcoma> soy de mexico y tu?
<adriel> fosco como lo consigo
<Sinkai> una pregunta, como puedo ocultar el error dado el pasarle al script un argumento no valido?
<adcoma> mmm al menos yo no se amigo
<hashashin> Sinkai, script 2>/dev/null es lo fácil
<Sinkai> gracias, voy a probar
<adcoma> saben como puedo hacer para que en ubuntu 10.04 levante la tarjeta de red que trae la D510MO (Realtek 8111DL)
<erUSUL> adcoma: sudo ifup eth0 ?
<alexneb> erAbuelo,  duda... quiero copiar a una particion externa el home...
<alexneb> veras--- hable con flypp .. anda si esta
<alexneb> jajaja
<alexneb> flypp,  tas?
<alexneb> puedes?
<alexneb> cp -a
<alexneb> jjaj
<alexneb> flypp, ???
<flypp> un seg
<adcoma> erUSUL: gracias, pero el problema no es que levante asi, esa placa trea problemas con esa nic en linux... ya me canse de buscar y buscar... en ocaciones si levanta y otras no
<flypp> alexneb, http://jvare.wordpress.com/2008/11/03/copiar-home-a-una-particion-diferente/
<erUSUL> adcoma: será bug del kernel? ni idea. el driver es r8169
<flypp> alexneb, procura entender los modificadores, échale un vistacillo a la página man, verás como le encuentras el sentido
<adriel> alexneb: me ayudas con un error
<alexneb> adriel,  cuenta...
<alexneb> te leo 00
<alexneb> flypp,  muchas gracias voy a ver.. como
<alexneb> man
<alexneb> ajajaj
<alexneb> flypp,  cp -a
<alexneb> jaaja
<adriel> alexneb: un error disque 127
<alexneb> ???
<adcoma> erUSUL: si asi es
<alexneb> adriel,  tas usando ubuntu?
<adriel> alexneb: adriel@adriel-PC:~/compiz/snow$ bcop'ing  : build/snow.xml -> build/snow_options.h/bin/sh: --header=build/snow_options.h: not found
<adriel_> alexneb: viste el error
<alexneb> sip
<alexneb> adcoma,
<alexneb> adriel,  es un rpoblema de compiz
<alexneb> en la opcion snow
<adcoma> alexneb!
<adcoma> me decias algo?
<alexneb> adcoma,  perdona
<adriel_> alexneb:  focos me dice k me faltan algunas cabeseras
<adriel_> alexneb: pero no se como conseguirla
<alexneb> adcoma,  pues haz caso a fosco... jajaja y se llama fosco no foco...jajajaj
<flypp> alexneb, entidendes lo del cp -a, no?
<adriel_> alexneb: pero no se como conseguirla
<alexneb> flypp,  si.. mucho mejor.. respetando servicios.. archivos de config...
<alexneb> mola
<alexneb> XD
<arp-off> Hi *
<adcoma> alexneb: ups, a fosoc???
<alexneb> adriel_,  fosco sabe mucho mas que yo.. mira a ver que cabeceras te faltan y en google las puedes descargar.. otra opcion es reconfigurar compiz..
<alexneb> adcoma, XD
<alexneb> flypp,  mucho mejor... copiando
<adcoma> jajajaja
<alexneb> jajaja
<flypp> alexneb, genial, pues ya sabes una cosa más. ¿Cómo llevas eso? ¿ya lo tienes todo bien?
<adcoma> fosco
<alexneb> flypp,  esta copiando.. mediante consola hasta que no salga # nada
<flypp> vale... a todo esto... ¿cómo has hecho la copia?
<flypp> has copiado /home?
<flypp> sudo cp -a /home (destino) ?
<arp-off> sudo -Rf /home /destino
<flypp> alexneb, contesta que me temo lo peor
<arp-off> sudo cp -Rf /home /destino
<arp-off> :P
<flypp> arp-off, así no se copian los bits de propietario, grupo, permisos....
<adriel_> alexneb: como lo pudo reconfigurar
<arp-off> nop
<arp-off> tampoco me interesa copiarlos
<arp-off> :P
<alexneb> flypp, cp -ax * /media/sda2
<alexneb> ??'
<alexneb> no?
<alexneb> digo sda3
<alexneb> XD
<flypp> alexneb, muy bien, era para que no hubieses hecho cp -ax /home (el directorio home no se copia, sino su contenido)
<mimecar> con esos parámetros copias los archivos ocultos ?
<flypp> espera, cómo????
<arp-off> aaha
<flypp> ah, nada, nada, he visto "sda2" y ya me había asustado xD
<adriel_> ayuda como puedo reconfigurar compiz
<mimecar> adriel_: que entiendes por reconfigurar?
<alexneb> flypp,  mejor hago cp -ax * /media/dfba53d5-fdc4-4b3a-acaf-4ed809c00e6e
<alexneb> que asi opia a ese uid concreto.. y me quita de lios
<alexneb> no?
<flypp> hijo... tú sabrás dónde has montado /dev/sda3
<adriel_> mimecar tengo problemas con un error
<alexneb> flypp,  el el l tuto viene blklib o algo asi.. XD
<alexneb> XD
<adriel_> mimecar y los chicos me dicen k una occion seria configurar compiz nuevamente
<flypp> eso es para meter, en el fstab, el UUID en vez del /dev/sd(loquesea)
<flypp> lo cual es mucho mejor
<flypp> para averiguar el UUID de /dev/sd3, haces sudo blkid -U /dev/sd3
<hashashin> cd /home y find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/ mejor no? que un cp, por los hardlinks, softlinks y demás mierdas que suele haber en /home
<arp-off> cp con los parametros correctos copia todo =
<mimecar> para copiar una carpeta lo haceis un poco complicado
<cousteau> yo creo que eso se arregla con cp -L o cosas así
 * alexneb ara vengo
<osinet> buenas una consulta tengo instalado el office 2007 en ubuntu con croosover pero no puedo instalar el visio 2007 como hago eso?
<flypp> según la guía de ubuntu, se usa rsync https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<mimecar> osinet: igual que lo has hecho con el office
<osinet> pero no arranca no da con crossover
<mimecar> osinet: mira si está soportado
<cousteau> osinet: esta respuesta no te va a ayudar en nada si lo que quieres es el visio, pero... ¿has probado el Dia? está bastante bien, es para diagramas
<osinet> no probe el dia
<osinet> lo que pasa es que quiero abrir unos archivos hechos en Visio 2007
<mimecar> lo único que puedes ver es si está soportado
<mimecar> o mandar un correo preguntandoselo a los programadores de crossover
<osinet> mimecar, no esta soportado por el crossover :( pero hay alguna forma de hacerloc on el wine?
<mimecar> mira en la web de wine
<cousteau> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<cousteau> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=119
<osinet> cousteau, sabes como instalar el visio 2007 con el wine?
<cousteau> mira en la pág, a lo mejor dicen algo
<cousteau> le dan un "Gold", eso es que va bastante bien
<cousteau> !winetricks
<kubot> Winetricks es un programa para instalar bibliotecas (DLLs) de Wnidows, como msxml6 o vcrun6. Más info: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/125824
<cousteau> ahora el foro no va, así que ve a: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu-es.org%2F%3Fq%3Dnode%2F125824&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
 * alexneb ya toy
<alexneb> flypp,  tas?
<alexneb> hago ese comando y me dice esto no se puede efectuar «stat» sobre «alexneb/.gvfs»: Permiso denegado
<flypp> alexneb, ya, es lo que estaba mirando en un manual. estaba esperando si saltaba
<mimecar> es lo que te tiene que decir
<alexneb> AHHH
<alexneb>  osea que ta bien?
<flypp> alexneb, pero ha seguido copiando, no?
<alexneb> si ha copiado... nu se si bien o nu... voy a descomentar la particion  y a reiniciar a ver
<alexneb> flypp,  pruebo?
<alexneb> en sda3... jaaaj
<flypp> claro
<alexneb> flypp, jajajaaj.. a evr que tal.. a ver a ver
<mimecar> descomentar la partición?
<flypp> mimecar, había metido una línea incorrecta en el fstab (además de que la copia estaba mal hecha, pero bueno). La línea la tiene preparada, sólo queda corregirla y descomentarla
<mimecar> ok
<alexneb> mimecar,  si.. esque estaba copiando el home. ahora descomento para que la ponag de home y a ver como cambia to.. XDXD
<alexneb>  ya ta
<alexneb> que voy  ver
 * alexneb ara vengo (2º intento)
<alexneb> ya toy
<alexneb> ya cargo
<alexneb> una duda mas
<alexneb> flypp,  tas?
<alexneb> flypp, como borro la antigua carpeta home?
<alexneb> me refiero a  acceder a ella ahora... nu me sale..
<mimecar> tendrás que usar un live cd
<alexneb> mmmm y con el live .. donde la encuentro?
<alexneb> esque asi ya no tendre ese espacio malgastado..
<mimecar> en la partición original
<alexneb> mimecar,  entendido.. ya mirare a ver... XD
<alexneb> no sera nada dificil.. gracias
<alexneb> flypp,  sin ti nada hubiera sido asi de facil.. XD
<ubuntu_> gracias
<flypp> alexneb, creo que le debes más gratitud a fosco_
<alexneb> es verdaD
<alexneb> esque nu ta
<alexneb> XD
<ubuntu_> oye kien me puede dar un consejo
<alexneb> asi que en cuento le vea le doy las gracias
<alexneb> por esa paciencia
<ubuntu_> miren en mi laptop tengo ubuntu 10.04 en casa tengo un pc antiguo pentium4 y nosè si instalarle mejor el xubuntu 10.10 ò ubuntu 10.10?
 * alexneb se piara a casa.. ta luego...
<flypp> ubuntu_, cuánta ram tiene el p4?
<ubuntu_> 500 y algo
<ubuntu_> por ke usa una ddr 333 y ya no la he podido conseguir para ampliarcela
<flypp> mmmmm, yo tuve ubuntu jaunty en el portátil hasta que se murió. Un p4 a 3GHz y 1GB de RAM e iba muy suelto. Incluso corría máquinas virtuales. Prueba la live-cd, que no pierdes nada
<ubuntu_> ke me recomiendas?
<alexneb> ubuntu_,  que buscas?
<ubuntu_> lo busco por ubuntu live-cd?
<flypp> pos lo que acabo de decir, prueba una sesión live y, según como te vaya, decides
<ubuntu_> Vale
<alexneb> ubuntu_,  busca ubuntu .com dentro bajas el live y lo quemas
<flypp> ubuntu_, todos los cd's de instalación de ubuntu son live (excepto los alternate)
<ubuntu_> otra consultilla, axiste algun emulador de play2 para ubuntu, pero ke funcione por ke ese pcsx2 no me funciona
<flypp> pues creo que es el que hay
<ubuntu_> :O
<ubuntu_> bueno vale
<mimecar> no funciona el emulador o no le funciona a el?
<flypp> funcionar funciona (youtube da fe), pero, como a casi todos los emuladores, hay que echarle voluntad y horas
<mimecar> o leer las instrucciones..
<flypp> xD
<adriel> ayuda con un plugin
<mimecar> !detalles adriel
<kubot> adriel: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<adriel> por k cuando pico el plugin snow  para activarlo
<adriel> se activa y luego se desactiva solo
<adriel> me estan ayudando diganme algo
<adriel> me estan ayudando diganme algo
<mimecar> ya has dado más información?
<Sinkai> piensa que los unsuported plugins de compiz todavia (que yo sepa) aun no han sido publicados, por tanto dicho plugin puede dar problemas
<adriel> por k cuando pico el plugin snow  para activarlo
<adriel> se activa y luego se desactiva solo
<mimecar> adriel: ese plugin está dentro de unsupported?
<adriel> si
<mimecar> has mirado si ese plugin en ubuntu 10.10 da problemas?
<adriel> como lo hago
<mimecar> buscando en google, nombre del plugin + versión de ubuntu
<adriel> ok
<mimecar> tienes todas las actualizaciones puestas de ubuntu 10.10?
<pipo65> buenas
<manad> hola
<manad> No hablo espanol muy bien, perdoname. Tengo preguntas "off-topic" (donde el sujeto no es Ubuntu). Busco trabajo en informatica en Espana. Hay un channel donde puedo hablar de ese topico de conversacion?
<tkw-one> buenas, tengo una duda ... yo desde windwos puedo conectar a un linux usando xming-putty y quedo en una consola xterm desde la cual puedo correr programas texto o graficos... ahora como hago para que desde linux a linux pueda correr un xterminal y poder correr programas graficos o texto.
<erUSUL> manad: i do not know of any; maybe #java-es or similar?
<rbndj8_> hola
<manad> erUSUL: aren't they going to complain about me being off-topic just like here? :P
<erUSUL> dunno :)
<manad> gracias
<mimecar> tkw-one: ysa yba vbc
<tkw-one> mimecar: que dijo?
<mimecar> usa una vnc
<malobueno> hola, quería saber por qué al maximizar la pantalla en cen donde halla algún video,  me dice:The adobe flash plugin has crashed. Gracias desde ya
<manad> erUSUL: there's no #java-es :P   Actually I was just wondering what the equivalent of Monster is (for online job searching) for Spain
<adriel> mimecar como instalo un paquete k descargo de forma normal
<mimecar> depende del paquete
<tkw-one> mimecar: yo no quiero solo usar el modo grafico.. lo que quiero es una xteminal para correr lo que quiera.
<mimecar> tkw-one: una terminal de putty solo tiene modo texto
<zion_> hola buen  dia a todos
<erUSUL> manad: monster operates in spain iirc monster.es infojobs also
<voyager1> buenas
<adriel> mimecar un paquete compiz
<mimecar> si el archivo está comprimido, tendrás las instrucciones dentro
<dzup2> and craiglist
<manad> ok thank you
<malobueno> No puedo ver videos a pantalla completa en ninguna página, por favor ayuda
<dzup2> manad: http://geo.craigslist.org/iso/es
<zion_> ¿ primero alguien me puede decir si hay un canal para gentoo de habla hispana gracias ?
<mimecar> zion_: si existe, gentoo-es
<mimecar> o busca rn la web de gentoo
<voyager1> zion #gentoo-es?
<tkw-one> mimecar: si, ya probe con putty y por ningun lado me deja correr programas x11, pero seguro habra alguna forma de correr un terminal xterm remoto.
<mimecar> !detalles malobueno
<kubot> malobueno: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<mimecar> tkw-one: solo puedes ejecutar programas gráficos usando una vnc
<manad> one last question...como se dice "technical support" en espanol?
<dzup2> soporte tecnico manad
<manad> muchas gracias
<malobueno> ubuntu 10.10, por ejemplo en Youtube veo perfecto el video minimizado, pero en cuanto lo maximizo, zas adobe flash plugin has crashed, me dice
<tkw-one> o sea que tengo que instalar un servidor vnc en el equipo que quiero accesar para el modo grafico y servidor ssh para accesar en el modo texto... seguro no hay alguna forma de que un solo programa haga las dos cosas?
<mimecar> es un problema de flash
<mimecar> tkw-one: solo necesitas el servidor vnc
<malobueno> y ya está intalado
<voyager1> malobueno un momento
<tkw-one> mimecar: osea que corro una consola desde el vnc para los coamndos texto.. es asi o no?
<mimecar> usas el ordenador remoto
<tkw-one> ha ya.. un comando desde el menu vnc.. ok
<malobueno> ¿si voyager1?
<tkw-one> y una ultima pregunta: que es mas rapido: correr vnc en forma directa o atraves de un tunel ssh???
<zion_> #gentoo-es
<mimecar> tkw-one: vnc es cifrado si lo activas
<zion_> mimerca gracias ,es que en la lista de canales no estaba
<voyager1> malobueno en 10.10 a mi me funciona
<mimecar> zion_: mira en la web de gentoo
<thecdggseries> tienes que poner /join
<voyager1> con gnash eso sí
<tkw-one> mimecar: osea que lo de correr por el tunel ssh no es cuestion de velocidad sino de seguridad?
<mimecar> el tunel siempre te irá más lento
<malobueno> pues a mi no, y de esto desde que lo instalé, estoy cansado de liar con esto, he entrado muchas veces a este canal por ayuda, pero no hemos dado en la tecla
<mimecar> que versión de flash usas?
<tkw-one> eso es lo que queria saber... gracias man... ya tengo una mejor perspectiva de como crear una red con linnux como servisor de todo.
<malobueno> la última creo
<voyager1> malobueno cual instalas el de adobe?
<malobueno> sí
<mimecar> malobueno: y la última es...?
<malobueno> 10
<voyager1> malobueno  prueba gnash lo lo uso el adaptado para kenel amd64
<voyager1> kernel
<mimecar> malobueno: 10....
<mimecar> hay varias versiones del flash 10
<thecdggseries> alguien sabe por que en vuze no me carga las subcripciones?
<malobueno> 10.1.102.65 dice en el gestor de paquetes
<mimecar> la última beta es la 10.2
<voyager1> malobueno pruebalo con gnash
<malobueno> voyager1, qué es gnash
<tkw-one> otra cosita.... en windows yo abro puertos por el firewall-excepciones y en linux que uso para ello??
<voyager1> un fork de adobe
<voyager1> un equivalente
<malobueno> perdón por mi ignorancia hace poco cargué Ubuntu
<mimecar> voyager1: gnash tiene peor rendimiento
<voyager1> mimecar no lo dudo, pero por lo menos a mi me funciona
<mimecar> malobueno: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<tkw-one> gnash = reproductor de archivos swf o se videos flash de windows como los que graban las camaras digitales.
<malobueno> 10.10  y que ¿lo debo buscar con el gestor de paquetes? a gnash, digo
<mimecar> malobueno: con todas las actualizaciones?
<mimecar> si instalas gnash tendrás que quitar flash
<malobueno> está instalado gnash
<malobueno> eso y gnash common, junto con browser-plugin-gnash
<malobueno> será por eso el fallo?
<malobueno> no entiendo nada la verdad
<tkw-one> y para acabar, yo se que un socket en hardware es la distribucion-forma y cantidad de pines que tiene la boar para recibir el cpu... bueno en linux que es un socket??
<thecdggseries> cómo veo videos de .wmv
<santicomputer> can you help me with freej
<santicomputer> ?
<thecdggseries> santicomputer: #ubuntu for english
<santicomputer> jeje yo hablo español
<thecdggseries> ah ok
<santicomputer> me puede ayudar con freej ?
<thecdggseries> yo ni se que es
<santicomputer> es un programa para hacer streamings de vídeo en vivo
<thecdggseries>  :o
<santicomputer> para ver videos de wmv hay que instalar un complemento
<arp-off> usa VLC
<thecdggseries> cual?
<arp-off> te hace streaming
<arp-off> igual si esta con una coneccion comun, se te va morir con 2 usuarios
<thecdggseries> pero solo funcionarìa con firefox no_¿
<santicomputer> arp-off: me puede ayudar? en freej me dice: Video4Linux layer support not compiled
<arp-off> ah
<arp-off> instala v4l
<santicomputer> también me dice: can't create a layer with /dev/video0
<arp-off> o te esta diciendo que el programa no fue compilado con soporte de v4l
<arp-off> sudo modprobe v4l
<arp-off> si no mal recuerdo...
<arp-off> eso depende de donde tome la fuente de video
<arp-off> ahi te va capturar de un dispositivo
<santicomputer> voy a intentar
<arp-off> pero te repito, si tenes una coneccion comun de internet..
<arp-off> no te va soportar mas de 2 usuarios
<santicomputer> se muere
<arp-off> no te va dar el bw de upload
<thecdggseries> entonces lo mejor es ponerlo a box live
<thecdggseries> o algo asi
<santicomputer> esto es lo que me dice cuando hago sudo modprobe v4l: FATAL: Module v4l not found.
<arp-off> vas a tener que usar algo como, justin tv
<arp-off> oo algun servicio similar que te ponga el server
<thecdggseries> aja o eso
<arp-off> el tema es que ya vi varios que querian hacer eso con justin y no pudieron
<arp-off> el plugin de flash en linux no soportaba transmitir video
<thecdggseries> y con wine?
<arp-off> nosep
<arp-off> no probe...
<arp-off> a menos que use un virtualbox
<arp-off> con windows...
<arp-off> pero eso depende que tipo de dispostiivo de video va usar
<arp-off> deberia ser USB...
<arp-off> no se que quiere transmitir...
<arp-off> si archivos de video o algun dispositivo en vivo
<thecdggseries> santicomputer: donde esta el complemento ese para wmv?
<santicomputer> thecdggseries: espera y lo busco
<dzup2> no abra una forma de poner diferentes iconos en el desktop virtuales, por ejemplo en desktop 1 tener iconos de linux, 2 iconos de wine programas, 3 etc etc ?
<alexneb> flypp,  flypp  flypp ... ajajaj
<thecdggseries> uff serìa genial algo asi
<arp-off> deberia...
<alexneb> ya toy aqui otra vez.. ajaajaj
<arp-off> por que no se puede?
<alexneb> arp-off,  nas
<arp-off> hola alexneb
<alexneb> dzup,  nas
<dzup2> hola
<dzup2> pues no se si hay forma, devria o no?
<mimecar> dzup2: en kde puedes tener un fondo por escritorio
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> e iconos diferentes tambien
<arp-off> me parece
<dzup2> mimecar: pero que tal, para cada escritorio diferentes icons?
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> eso es re util
<dzup2> eso ocupa gnome :(
<arp-off> para tener organizado todo por uso
<mimecar> tienes la previsualización de los escritorios que será diferente según el fondo
<santicomputer> thecdggseries: mira descarga e instala este programa que reproduce wmv:  http://mplayer.softonic.com/linux/descargar#pathbar
<mimecar> santicomputer: nunca instales cosas de softonic
<thecdggseries> pero ese ya lo tengo instalado
<santicomputer> mimecar: por qué?
<dzup2> exacto yo siempre cuando busco algo le pongo -softonic :p
<thecdggseries> lo escucho pero no se ve
<mimecar> los programas están en los repositorios
<arp-off> que instale los codec's restrictos
<mimecar> y si no están, vas a la web oficial, nunca a softonic
<thecdggseries> al final como veo los wmv ??
<dzup2> a todos interezados en diferentes iconos para cada workspace vamos a votar para que lo incluyan :P http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/901/image/1/%20%28http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/901/%29
<dzup2> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/901
<dzup2> digo seria super kool tener algo asi
<thecdggseries> si
<thecdggseries> como voto??
<simon_> hola
<dzup2> sepa pero segun ahi es donde heh
<simon_> como configuro un servidor irc
<thecdggseries> para que quieres un servidor?
<hashashin> simon_, elige uno de los muchos que hay y léete su documentación para empezar
<adriel_> ayuda con un plugin unsupporter para ubunto 10.10 que funcione bien
<adriel_> ayuda con un plugin unsupporter para ubuntu 10.10 que funcione bien
<thecdggseries> no hay manera de esto del wmv
<erUSUL> adriel_: que es un "plugin unsupporter" ?
<cousteau> thecdggseries: has probado con gnome-mplayer o con VLC?
<thecdggseries> si
<cousteau> o instalando los restricted extras y usando el totem?
<thecdggseries> se escucha pero no se ve
<adriel_> erusul escusame me refiero a es paquete
<thecdggseries> totem si
<thecdggseries> pero restrictes no
<adriel_> erusul  es paquete compiz
<thecdggseries> q es eso de restricted extras?
<erUSUL> que le pasa al paquete compiz? que intentas hacer?
<adriel_> lo seleciono y luego se desabilita solo
<cousteau> thecdggseries: con el VLC o el gnome-mplayer es probable que funcionen
<cousteau> y si no, instala ubuntu-restricted-extras y ya se te instalan los códecs adicionales
<leon4708> yo instale el de una version anterior y el compiz funciona bien
<thecdggseries> apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras ????
<leon4708> nel
<leon4708> el unsupporter
<leon4708> para compiz
<cousteau> thecdggseries: te falta un install
<adriel_> erusul  me puedes ayudar
<thecdggseries> apt-get install ???
<leon4708> y tengo todos los efectos
<erUSUL> adriel_: la verdad es que no; no se que plugin es ese, nunca me ha pasado nada parecido
<cousteau> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra?
 * cousteau piensa que es "unsupported" y no "unsupporter"
<adriel_>  es asi compiz-fusion-plugin-unsupported
<adriel_> yo necesito uno igual
<adriel_> cousteau: es asi compiz-fusion-plugin-unsupported
<adriel_> xangua
<xangua> ¿¿
<adriel_> xangua: tu sabes algo compiz-fusion-plugin-unsupported
<dabor> thecdggseries, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/533
<leon4708> si eso mismo
<leon4708> jajajaja
<xangua> no se que esperas que sepa adriel_ acabo de llegar y no soy adivino
<adriel_> xangua: sabes donde puedo conseguir ese paquete k funcione para ubuntu 10.10
<dabor> adriel_, es un paquete complementario de compiz
<adriel_> si
<xangua> adriel_: lo instalas y ya
<dabor> adriel_, está en los repos
<dabor> adriel_, instalandolo
<xangua> sudo apt-get install
<adriel_> dice que no se puede localizar el paquete
<dabor> adriel_, buscar en el gestor de paquetes
<xangua> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugin-unsupported adriel_
<dabor> adriel_, capaz que lo estas escribiendo mal
<Ubux> adriel_ porque ese paquete???
<xangua> compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported < te falto una S adriel_
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<cousteau> pues yo no sé dónde estará ese compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported, pero en repos no lo veo
<cousteau> en los repos de debian sí que lo veo, pero aquí no
<xangua> (15:34:54) ubottu: Package compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported does not exist in maverick
<xangua> :S
<cousteau> ni en maverick ni en ningún otro
<cousteau> yo digo que a lo mejor se puede bajar de debian
<cousteau> de aquí http://packages.debian.org/lenny/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported pero a saber si funciona
<cousteau> me voy a cenar
<m4v> cousteau: no es conveniente mezclar paquetes realmente
<adriel_> xangua chekea esta pagina
<adriel_> xangua http://ubuntuguide.net/enable-snow-on-ubuntu-desktop-using-compiz-fusion
<dzup2> ke feo eso, un escritorio con bolitas blancas cayendo
<xangua> adriel_: bueno la guía es para una distro que ya va de salida, tampoco puedes andar usando guías viejas
<adriel_> por eso es k no me funciona
<hashashin> adriel_, aquí esta el paquete compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported  para maverick: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/futurepilot/experimental/ubuntu maverick main
<mimecar> si está en experimental, puede tener fallos importantes
<hashashin> lo acabo de probar con la nieve y la pecera a la vez XD
<adriel_> y como lo istalo
<adriel_> hashashin como lo instalo
<hashashin> adriel_, sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list , pones al final: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/futurepilot/experimental/ubuntu maverick main y luego: sudo apt-get uptade , sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<ocesno_> una pregunta, se puede traducir un pdf?, por casualidad
<ocesno_> alguna erremienta
<ocesno_> huy herramienta
<mimecar> pasalo a texto y traducelo con google
<ocesno_> vale ya tengo la idea
<ocesno_> gracias
<adriel_> hashashin: despus de deb no kiere hacer mas nada
<hashashin> pero es que eso lo tienes que poner en el archivo que te dije: /etc/apt/souces.list al final en una linea nueva
<adriel_> como te mando una captura para k lo pudas ver
<mimecar> adriel_: solo tienes que añadir una línea nueva
<adriel_> como lo hago
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones
<sh4g0> alguien de aqui usa KDE
<fosco_> la mayoria usamos gnome, quizá en #kubuntu-es obtengas más respuestas
<sh4g0> fosco_: no nadie :D auq pueda ayudar
<sh4g0> fosco_: no nadie :D auq pueda ayudar alla
<adriel_> hashashin lo k te kiero decir es k no hace la actualisacion desde la misma terminal
<sh4g0> alguien de ustedes a usado una blackberry como modem en sistemas linux?
<fosco_> adriel_, cual es el problema?
<adriel_> este es el problema  sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list , pones al final: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/futurepilot/experimental/ubuntu maverick main y luego: sudo apt-get uptade , sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<adriel_> cuando le doy a sudo apt-get update no hace nada
<fosco_> da error?
<mimecar> no actualiza las fuentes?
<adriel_> lo pongo y no hace ninguna funsion
<adriel_> nada
<mimecar> pega en pastebin todo el texto desde que pones el comando
<fosco_> sudo apt-get uptade <- esto está mal escrito
<fosco_> asegurate de ponerlo bien
<adriel_> eso lo puse bien
<mimecar> fosco_: en ese caso le daría un error
<fosco_> adriel_, pues pon todo en pastebin para que lo veamos
<adriel_> esperen
<fosco_> el comando y cualquier cosa que salga por pantalla al ponerlo
<adriel_> http://pastebin.com/psunSkTK
<fosco_> eink?
<fosco_> eso que es?
<fosco_> ah ya entiendo lo que pasa
<fosco_> estas poniendo sudo apt-get updat antes de salir del editore
<fosco_> aclaro tus instrucciones: <adriel_> este es el problema  sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list , pones al final: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/futurepilot/experimental/ubuntu maverick main GUARDA Y CIERRA EL EDITOR y luego: sudo apt-get uptade , sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<adriel_> fosco como lo cierro por pongo lo k dice abajo pero no hace nada
<fosco_> no uso nano, creo que es control+o
<mimecar> que es lo que pones?
<hashashin> adriel_, control+X, el simbolito ^=tecla control
<adriel_> fosco dice para guardar ^O
<fosco_> ^ es la tecla control
<fosco_> control+o para guardar
<fosco_> asegurate de que no has dejado ningun simbolo "^" dentro del fichero
<fosco_> ni la orden sudo apt-get update
<adriel_> ahora me sale k no se a podido el paquete
<fosco_> necesitamos los mensajes exactos
<mimecar> y con todas las letras si puede ser
<fosco_> orden + mensaje en pastebin.com
<adriel_> http://pastebin.com/1SeBACZa
<mimecar> adriel_: has quitado apt-get... del archivo?
<adriel_> no
<mimecar> ya sabes...
<fosco_> adriel_, vuelve a editar el archivo, asegurate que no dejaste escrito nada "raro" en él
<fosco_> y ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt.-get compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<fosco_> se me coló un . antes
<pepebon> hola
<pepebon> tengo ubuntu 9.04 con 3 hdd, uno de ellos con un hdd por usb como puedo hacer para que al arrancar no tenga que estar sacando y volviendo a meter el usb para que lo reconozca y lo monte automaticamente
<mimecar> me he perdido pepebon
<pepebon> 9.04 3 discos duros, uno por usb porque es ide y tengo en placa base solo una conexion  ya ocupada, solucion adaptador ide a usb, pero no automonta
<mimecar> define en fstab la ruta al disco usb
<mimecar> tienes el sistema repartido en 3 discos ??
<pepebon> no, dos de ellos es para almacenamiento
<mimecar> ok, añadelo en el fstab
<pepebon> ya lo intenté lo edité, con la linea que me sale con el comando mount pero sin los parentesis
<pepebon> pero no lo automonta al reiniciar
<mimecar> si lo añades al fstab lo tiene que hace
<mimecar> ubuntu 9.04 aún tiene soporte ?
<pepebon> si lo hice ya y nada,
<CuriousX> pepebon: la opcion que tener que agregar en el fstab para que lo monte automaticamente es "auto"
<pepebon> hay me salen actualizaciones
<mimecar> las  has instalado todas?
<pepebon> si
<pepebon> con la 10.10 tendria el mismo problema nó?
<mimecar> pue que no
<mimecar> puede
<pepebon> kiero decir que normalmente me van saliendo actualizaciones y las voy actualizando
<pepebon> es que pienso poner la ultima porque la verdad de que ya es un poco antiguiilla
<pepebon> esta dando problemas? esta ya para ponerla o espero un poco?
<peluza> hola buenas tardes
<peluza> alguien me puede ayudar
<EagleScreen> !ask | peluza
<kubot> peluza: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mimecar> puedes ponerla (con un backup de tus datos)
<pepebon> algunas veces se queda al arrancar la pantalla del pc con el emnsaje de la bios de como meterte y tal y hasta que no saco el usb del hdd no sigue arrancando
<mimecar> pepebon: eso es por la placa base
<peluza> gracias estoy teniendo problemas con mi sistema
<peluza> no se que sea
<peluza> la flecha de mi mouse
<peluza> es solo una x
<pepebon> k le pasa
<peluza> y al abrir mis veentanas solo me deja trabajar en la ultima que abri
<peluza> en mi panel de arriba ya no abre el sobre de mi correo
<peluza> y tampoco se ve la conexion local ni el control de volumen
<peluza> me parece que tengo que actualizar mi compiz
<pepebon> pues si no está el usb metido no lo hace, arranca a la primera
<EagleScreen> peluza: es muy extraño
<EagleScreen> peluza: podrias enseñar una captura de pentalla?
<peluza> como puedo saber si tengo repositorios de terceros
<pepebon> ah, el disco duro está con ntfs
<george2002> guenas
<george2002> alguno tendra de casualidad el archivo cedega-engine a la mano
<EagleScreen> peluza: Alt+F2 <-- gksu software-properties-gtk
<CuriousX> pepebon: el disco duro que queres montar automaticamente es ntfs ?
<CuriousX> puede que sea tonta la pregunta es que no estaba leyendo =P
<pepebon> si
<CuriousX> tenes instalado ntfs-3g ?
<CuriousX> que hay por que tardas en responder te estan ayudando desde otra parte ?
<pepebon> si ya me monta otras particiones en ntfs
<pepebon> mira con mount me sale esto: /dev/sdc1 on /media/33947c990c6487d type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<pepebon> esto mismo lo copio y lo pongo sin parentesis en el fstab con 0 0 al final y con 0 2 tambien probé
<CuriousX> pero queres acceder desde otra PC a ese disco ?
<CuriousX> tenes un servidor samba o algo ?
<CuriousX> no tengo mucho tiempo trata de responder mas rapido asi te puede ayudar ?
<CuriousX> puedo*
<peluza> me sale un mensaje que tengo un archivo roto
<peluza> que entre al menu de rotos
<peluza> para verificarlo
<peluza> como le haga
<peluza> por fa
<CuriousX> sudo aptitude install -f
<pepebon> no, lo tengo metido en un sobremesa, solo que no tengo mas IDEs en la placa base y lo quiero coger por usb
<pepebon> mediante un adaptador de IDE a USB
<CuriousX> osea no tenes un servidor samba ¿
<pepebon> no
<pepebon> que yo sepa
<CuriousX> entonces la opcion allow_other esta demas
<CuriousX> otra cosa tenes la carpeta 3394c990c6487d en media ?
<dzup2> http://slexy.org/view/s2Uq96QrpI
<peluza> ya desinstalo el compiz
<dzup2> :( ventana equivocada
<pepebon> si
<peluza> y el compiz gnome
<peluza> ahora me dice que mi estado actual es 0 rotos
<peluza> ahora ya puedo actualizar compiz
<peluza> o que hago gracias a todos
<CuriousX> pepebon: es seguro que el disco que queres montar es /dev/sdc1 ?
<pepebon> probe a cambiarle el nombre creando otra carpeta y tampoco
<pepebon> si es /dev/sdc1
<andres_> buenas, tengo un problema con una pelicula .vob, tengo un dvd con cuatro archivos vob no pude meterle subtitulos, entonces decidi copiar los vob y reproducirlos por aparte no como pelicula dvd sino como mpeg, uno de los 4 archivos vob no me deja insertarle subtitulos, he tratado de todo y nada
<pepebon> lo saque haciendo mount
<CuriousX> ok bueno empesemos por renombrar esa carpeta llena de numeros que no me gusta
<pepebon> y en el gparted tambien figura allí
<peluza> como instalo el compiz
<pepebon> ok
<CuriousX> cambiale el nombre por "pepe" para que quede /media/pepe
<peluza> ayuda
<pepebon> ya le cambié el nombre por hdd500GB
<peluza> como instalo compiz
<andres_> peluza, ya lo buscaste en ubuntu software center?
<CuriousX> bueno... ahora ---> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<andres_> centro de software de ubuntu?
<pepebon> bueno ya le hice la carpeta en media
<CuriousX> instala ntfs-3g bro
<andres_> podes entrar en aplicaciones->centro de sofware de ubuntu y buscar en conseguir software y pones compiz
<pepebon> hice aptitude pero ese paquete ya lo tengo y lo unico que dice que me va a eliminar 14 paquetes
<andres_> alguien sabe de problemas con .vob y .srt???, el srt no creo que tenga ningun problema porque lo agrego a cualquier otro video y se reproduce es solo con el vob que necesito que no reproduce ningun tipo de subtitulos
<pepebon> los elimino?
<CuriousX> eliminalos si no te sirben fijate bien que eliminas
<CuriousX> debe ser paquetes rotos
<CuriousX> o dependencias que ya no te sirben
<andres_> no seria mejor apt-get autoremove???
<andres_> con el autoremove borras los paquetes rotos
<CuriousX> si con eso pero no hace falta solo ponele "Y"
<pepebon> el bro ultimo no lo puse
<pepebon> instala ntfs-3g bro
<pepebon> eso es un error supongo?
<pepebon> por si las moscas no borro nada
<CuriousX> mmm... bueno ahora borra las opcioin que le pusiste en el "fstab" las que empiezan con... rw y terminan en 4096
<cousteau> maldito update-apt-xapian-index, lo que tarda y lo que consume... hay alguna forma de aligerarlo?
<CuriousX> seria ---> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<cousteau> y por cierto, qué hace?
<CuriousX> no tengo idea cousteau
<cousteau> !man update-apt-xapian-index
<kubot> update-apt-xapian-index | Rebuild the Apt Xapian index OPTIONS --version show program’s version number and exit -h, --help show this help message ... | Prueba « man update-apt-xapian-index » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/update-apt-xapian-index.8.html
<cousteau> me quedo igual, kubot...
<CuriousX> tambien boora donde dice "type fuseblk"
<pepebon> resumiendo no voy a borrar nada, el paquete ya lo tenia instaladook
<CuriousX> te estoy escribiendo sobre fstab
<pepebon> no hagas caso a lo ultimo
<CuriousX> segime por que pierdo la paciaencia
<pepebon> ya lo he borrado eso
<pepebon> dime
<CuriousX> y donde sice /media/33... borra 33... y cambialo por el nuevo nombre que le pusiste a la carpeta hd500GB
<CuriousX> para que quede ---> /media/hd500GB
<CuriousX> pasa un paste para ver como esta quedando
<CuriousX> sabes como hacer un paste ?
<pepebon> no recuerdo
<CuriousX> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<CuriousX> ahi esta en http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pepebon> la linea queda
<CuriousX> ahi copia el contenido del archivo "fstab"
<CuriousX> y pasanos el link que te da para que lo veamos
<pepebon> dev/sdc1 on /media/hdd500GB
<pepebon> estoy con un portatil aquí
<CuriousX> bueno... fue mas facil =P borra "on"
<pepebon> y lo otro esta en un sobremesa
<pepebon> hecho
<CuriousX> ahora deja unos espacion despues de "/media/hdd500GB" y escribi ---> "ntfs-3g"
<CuriousX> si comillas
<CuriousX> sin comillas
<pepebon> echo
<CuriousX> luego deja unos espacios despues de "ntfs-3g" y escribi ---> rw,user,auto
<pepebon> ok
<CuriousX> a lo ultimo tiene que haber dos ceros entre espacios algo asi ---> 0 0
<pepebon> echo
<PakoTM> Güenas!
<CuriousX> reiicia y fijate si se monta automaticamente
<pepebon> lo guardo y reinicio
<CuriousX> si claro guarda los cambios
<pepebon> la pantalla de la placa base se que da cogida
<CuriousX> osea se frizza se tilda
<CuriousX> no se quiere apagar ?
<pepebon> si, si le saco el usb si sigue arrancando
<CuriousX> esta muy lleno ese disco ?
<pepebon> el adaptador se queda con la luz de lectura encendido fijo
<pepebon> cuando esta leyendole algo parpadea
<CuriousX> puede ser que estaba montando los archivos o no se que problema paso pero bueno decime si lo monta automaticamnete
<CuriousX> podes ponerle luego el usb
<CuriousX> tambien lo montara automaticamente... supongo
<pepebon>  me sale no se pudo montar sistema de archivo de 500GB
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-23
<pepebon> sin privilegios user can not mount ntfs block device using the external fuse
<pepebon> library. either mount the volumen as root, or rebuild ntfs-3g with integrated
<CuriousX> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<pepebon> fuse support and make it setuid root.
<pepebon> ok
<pepebon> de 500Gb tiene libre 168GB
<CuriousX> estas en el archibo fstab ?
<pepebon> si
<m4v> CuriousX: para programas gráficos como gedit, hay que usar gksudo en lugar de sudo
<CuriousX> ok borra donde dice "user" me confundi =P
<pepebon> ya, echo. Errar es humano, pero si la quieres liar de verdad coge un ordenador
<CuriousX> m4v: eso es nuevo supongo no lo sabia viste que yo soy clasico 100%
<CuriousX> pepebon: borraste la opcion "user"
<CuriousX> ?
<pepebon> si
<CuriousX> como quedo ---> rw,auto ?
<CuriousX> pone la ","no te olvides
<pepebon> si
<CuriousX> coma ","
<pepebon> yes
<pepebon> yo otras veces he editado el fstab y no he usado gksudo
<pepebon> guardo y a jugar
<pepebon> osea a reiniciar
<m4v> CuriousX: no, siempre fué así. http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<CuriousX> ok agrega para que quede asi "rw,auto,suid,dev,exec,nouser,async"
<CuriousX> guarda los cambios y reinicia con eso no vas a tener problemas... espero
<CuriousX> soy tan clasico que estoy desde una TTY y ahora con soporte para mi mouse =)
<thecdggseries> como hago para instalar los .exe
<thecdggseries> con wine
<CuriousX> wine <.exe>
<thecdggseries> me dice algo de executable bit
<pepebon> y 0 0 al final ?
<CuriousX> pepebon: si claro separado de las opciones que te di recien
<pepebon> ok
<thecdggseries> CuriousX: si pero me bloquea
<thecdggseries> dice que no esta marcado como ejecutable
<CuriousX> debe ser la configuracion de tu wine ---> winecfg
<dabor> thecdggseries, no hay alguna alternativa libre a ese .exe que estas instalando?
<CuriousX> tenes que dejarlo bien piola para que no tenga problemas una manera es usando un script que se llama "winetriks"
<pepebon> la pantalla de la placa base otra vez
<thecdggseries> si que lo hay
<CuriousX> que me parece que ahora "winetriks" tiene hasta interfas grafica
<thecdggseries> pero prefiero itunes
<thecdggseries> eso esta en los repos?
<CuriousX> creo que no yo no lo tengo
<thecdggseries> pero como hago para que sea un ejecutable
<CuriousX> sudo chmod +x
<thecdggseries> y lo demas?
<CuriousX> sudo chmod u+x <.exe>
<thecdggseries> por ejemplo lo tengo en la carpeta de downloads
<CuriousX> pepebon: se monto automaticamente ?
<CuriousX> sudo chmod u+x ~/Downloads/<.exe>
 * cousteau piensa que no hace falta sudo delante de chmod
<CuriousX> si el archivo le pertenece no
<cousteau> con chmod +x ya vale
<CuriousX> pero por las dudas se lo agrago para que no tenga problemas
<cousteau> las posibilidades de que un archivo en tu home no te pertenezca (y de que no la hayas fastidiado en algún momento) son pocas
<CuriousX> ya vale pero le das permisos de ejecucion a usuario grupo y otros
<thecdggseries> no hace nada
<CuriousX> y no es aconsejable por un tema de seguridad por eso con u+x solo le das parmiso al usuario no al resto
<pepebon> estoy en ello lo de la pantalla bloqueandose, se me encendió la bombilla, hace meses o años estuve intentando arrancar con un sistema en el usb, osea el orden del boot esta en primer lugar USB
<CuriousX> ls -l <.exe> ---> deben tener un "x"
<cousteau> CuriousX: bien, pero sudo ahí sí que no pinta nada
<pepebon> he apagado una vez y va bien
<CuriousX> pepebon: funciono ?
<thecdggseries> pero me di cuenta que eso es lo mismo que abrir propiedades y hacerlo ejecutable
<thecdggseries> eso ya lo hice y no hace nada
<pepebon> la segunda vez no vá
<CuriousX> si es lo mismo que abrir propiedades
<pepebon> bloqueado en lo de placa madre
<CuriousX> no se que problema debe ser pero si esta bien la ubicacion y el punto de montaje en el fstab no tendria que dar problemas por que el resto las opciones estan bien
<thecdggseries> executable bit
<CuriousX> pepebon: sera que esta malito ese disco sectores defectuosos ?
<pepebon> siempre ha automontado, pero una vez arrancado el pc luego meto el usb y sale al carpeta, pero si dejo la clavija metida se bloquea cuando apago y vuelvo a arrancar
<CuriousX> debe tener algun problema para desmontar el sistema de ficheros del disco
<CuriousX> pero lo importante es que se monta ni bien colocas el usb eso es bueno
<pepebon> lo mismo es el adaptador
<thecdggseries> cual es el mejor reproductor de musica
<thecdggseries> y parecido a itunes
<pepebon> me acaba de hacerlo bien
<pepebon> parece que algunas veces va
<CuriousX> lo monto automaticamente al inicio ?
<pepebon> si
<CuriousX> debe ser el adaptador que esta dando problemas
<CuriousX> no toques el fstab ese esta perfecto
<pepebon> ahora lo apagado con el hdd montado, vaya que se quede colgado por no desmontarlo
<dabor> thecdggseries, no se como es el itunes, pero podrias probar rhymthbox, banshee, exaile etc, etc
<thecdggseries> mm
<thecdggseries> el rhym ese no me gusta
<dabor> thecdggseries, entonces estas preguntando mal, tendrias que decir cuales probaste
<thecdggseries> solo ese
<thecdggseries> ah y amarok
<thecdggseries> un desastre los 2
<CuriousX> proba "mp3blaster"
<dabor> thecdggseries, juas, mejores que esos no hay
<thecdggseries> yo lo que quiero es que sea bonito
<thecdggseries> y facil
<thecdggseries> bueno descargo ese de mp3bl..
<CuriousX> thecdggseries: sudo apt-get install mp3blaster
<dabor> thecdggseries, eso es un tema de gustos personales
<thecdggseries> jaja
<thecdggseries> si es de texto
<CuriousX> te vas a llevar una sorprise XD
<thecdggseries> me di cuenta
<CuriousX> sip
<CuriousX> pero asta convierte dormatos
<thecdggseries> eso ya es lo peor de lo peor
<CuriousX> formatos
<thecdggseries> bah
<thecdggseries> a mi no me importa eso
<dabor> thecdggseries, cmus tambien es de texto pero excelente :-)
<CuriousX> mocp
<thecdggseries> jaja
<thecdggseries> yo no soy de andar con texto
<CuriousX> mocp tiene hasta themes XD
<thecdggseries> bueno
<thecdggseries> ahora tengo una duda
<thecdggseries> yo tengo un programa que reproduce canciones de internet
<thecdggseries> ahora lo que pregunto es
<thecdggseries> esas canciones se guardan temporalmente??
<dabor> thecdggseries, que programa es? fijate en /tmp puede ser que las guarde ahi o no
<thecdggseries> grooveshark
<thecdggseries> pero es con wine eh
<dabor> thecdggseries, tantas cosas con wine casi que te conviene usar win
<thecdggseries> son pocas
<dabor> thecdggseries, streamripper te permite grabar lo que estas bajando pero no creo que ande con wine
<thecdggseries> para eso hay un complemento en firefox
<thecdggseries> pero mucho mejor cortar y pegar
<dabor> thecdggseries, para radios por internet streamtuner
<thecdggseries> no radios no
<thecdggseries> me gusta tener la musica guardada
<dabor> cuac
<cousteau> qué es exactamente "canciones de internet"? tipo spotify, o se baja canciones de un sitio, o qué?
<dabor> cousteau, para mi canciones de internet serian stream temporales
<dabor> cousteau, algo como http://www.fulltono.com
<mama21mama> se referira a esto http://www.musicuo.com/#/filter/rock ?
<cousteau> por lo que leo en la wikipedia, grooveshark es online
<CuriousX> tambien podes usar la aplicacion de grooveshark para escuchar musica sin tener que ir a la pagina
<bien> Alguien sabe de algun programa para linux que baje videos de youtube en avi o cual quier formato pero que se ve con buena calidad.. o al menos respetablemente.
<cousteau> youtube-dl
<cousteau> los baja en flv
<cousteau> con la opción -b ("best"), los baja en la mejor calidad posible
<bien> voy a probarlo gracias.
<nightmare> buenas
<nightmare> quisiera preuntar si no ahi un modo de como poder guardar un video con la musica incluida con el programa xvidcap screen capture el cual en estos momentos no me lo guarda sino que me guarda un sonido extraño
<nightmare> agradezco la ayuda
<cousteau> ni idea, yo para capturas uso gtk-recordMyDesktop
<nightmare> men pero ese lo instale ahora y no puede tampoco guardar audio
<nightmare> hay que ajustar
<nightmare> ??
<cousteau> y ese sí que soporta sonido, pero no me acuerdo cómo se configuraba exactamente
<cousteau> yo tengo un programa que se llama QAMix, para controlar el sonido, creo que si seleccionas "Mix" para el Capture te graba lo que esté sonando
<cousteau> y es lo que graba el recordmydesktop
<cousteau> y... estoy hablando solo, verdad?
<dabor> si
<cousteau> :(
<cousteau> nightmare: yo tengo un programa que se llama QAMix, para controlar el sonido, creo que si seleccionas "Mix" para el Capture te graba lo que esté sonando
<cousteau> y es lo que graba el recordmydesktop
<nightmare> mmm gracias men
<nightmare> te lo aradezco
<cousteau> antes se podía seleccionar todo eso en las opciones de sonido directamente, pero las simplificaron mucho
<cousteau> también se puede hacer con el alsamixer, pero es un pelín complicado
<nightmare> osea el programa QAmix controla fuera del programa xvidcamp
<nightmare> ??'
<nightmare> no tiene nada que ver con el otro programa
<cousteau> no, es sólo para controlar la reproducción y captura de sonido
<nightmare> mmm ya gracias men
<cousteau> bueno, a ver si con eso consigues que grabe sonido... yo me voy, buenas noches! :)
<nightmare> ok igual
 * dzup2 le avienta un valde de agua fria a uBOTu-fr
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<alejandro> buenas noches hiko_hitokiri
<compuone> buenas gente
<compuone> como estan
<compuone> todo bien
<compuone> tengo una pregunta exlusiva de ubuntu alguien me podra ayudar
<compuone>  ?
<leon4708> ahi les va una pregunta
<leon4708> hace poko instale ubuntu 10.10 y me funciona muy bien
<leon4708> pero instale una tarjeta de sonido secundaria
<leon4708> mmmm
<leon4708> el problema esque la segunda tarjeta de sonido funciono muy bien un tiempo
<leon4708> ahora nadamas nop funciona
<compuone> alguien me puede ayudarrr porfaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<leon4708> pero en windows si funciona
<leon4708> halguien tiene una idea de que paso
<Sadlymistaken> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<leon4708> ??
<Sadlymistaken> de que hablais?
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Sadlymistaken> que os pasa a ver
<compuone> a mi me pasa
<Sadlymistaken> ...
<compuone> que primero me iniciaba el amsn
<compuone> y se me colgaba
<compuone> no se me colgaba
<compuone> quedaba iniciando
<compuone> y se perdìa
<compuone> y despuès el rythmbox
<Sadlymistaken> se perdia?
<compuone> y despues no se que es lo que va a pasar
<compuone> pero es como que los programas quieren iniciar
<compuone> y el daemon se apga
<compuone> nose
<compuone> xD
<arp-> daemon?
<Sadlymistaken> pobrecito compuone, tiene un equipo fantasma, que hace cosas solo..
<Sadlymistaken> y no será que tienes un spyware o algo así?
<compuone> xD
<compuone> o sea no hace cosas solo
<arp-> e?
<Sadlymistaken> porque si se habren solos, sin que toques nada...
<compuone> no
<arp-> un spyware pfff
<compuone> se habre y parece que va
<compuone> a iniciar
<compuone> lo ves
<compuone> y deja de funcionar
<arp-> eso es otro problema
<compuone> y no muestra nada
<compuone> solo se va
<arp-> eso te pasa solo con 1 programa?
<Sadlymistaken> arp- bueno, un rootkit o como se llame...
<arp-> nah Sadlymistaken
<arp-> no fantasiemos
<compuone> primero con amsn
<compuone> y ahora con rythmbox XD
<arp-> aja
<arp-> bueno ejecutalos desde la consola
<arp-> para ver el debug de errores
<compuone> ah ok
<Sadlymistaken> ... si... y dinos que te cuenta el debug, porque a mi me tienes intrigado.. jejeje
<Sadlymistaken> Oye, yo quería preguntaros, como cada cuanto tiempo os salta a ustedes el Gestor de Actualizaciones? Porque a mi cada dos días quiere actualizar algo... y claro, me estoy quedando sin Gigabites.. con tanta actualización..
<compuone> a mi tambien
<compuone> xD
<compuone> o a veces dìa por medio
<arp-> eso es por calcular mal el espacio
<arp-> le ponen 10gb a /
<arp-> eso no es tener sentido comun
<Sadlymistaken> no le puse 10gb.... le puse 15,4Gb
<Sadlymistaken> y las descargas que hago siempre van a parar a otro disco duro...
<compuone> a ver
<compuone> voy a brir la terminal
<Sadlymistaken> compuone, enga... sin prisa pero sin Pausa
<arp-> bieh
<arp-> no hay mucha diferencia con 5 GB mas
<Sadlymistaken> arp- hombre, para una persona como yo, que apenas ha instalado 3 o 4 programas más, despues de la instalación desde CDLive... pues 5 GB me parecían más que suficientes..
<Sadlymistaken> no se.... a usted cada cuanto le sale lo del Gestor? también cada dos días?
<compuone> dìa por medio
<compuone> como ejecuto amsn mas o menos desde el shell
<compuone> xd
<arp-> Sadlymistaken , igual hay que poner 30GB minimo
<arp-> dejarlo listo para futuro espacio
<Sadlymistaken> arp- anda ya!!!! si mi laptop solo tiene 40Gb totales en el disco duro!!
<arp-> y bueno
<arp-> usa los 40
<arp-> incluido /home
<Sadlymistaken> nooo, porque quiero tener mi windows Xp, porque hay cosas que no puedo usar desde ubuntu..
<Sadlymistaken> arp- sigues sin decirme cada cuanto te salta a ti el GEstor de Actualizaciones..
<Sadlymistaken> compuone, bueno que te dice el debug?
<compuone> perdon
<compuone> matenmen
<compuone> si quieren
<compuone> jaja
<compuone> pero no se en que directorio
<compuone> esta amsn
<compuone> esta en  /etc
<compuone> ?
<dzup2> whereis amsn
<compuone> It's someone messenger version
<Sadlymistaken> compuone, eso te pone cuando lo ejecutas desde la terminal?
<compuone> donde esta chicos
<compuone> ?
<Sadlymistaken> pero si no tiene sentido...
<compuone> pero yo  lo ejecuto haciendo un cd
<compuone> al directorio
<compuone> y despues pongo el nombre y me sale
<compuone> y no se el directorio
<compuone> xD
<Sadlymistaken> pues si yo pongo emesene en la terminal, sin buscar para nada el directorio, y se ejecuta... sin mas
<Sadlymistaken> no se para que lo buscas
<dzup2> compuone: whereis amsn
<dzup2> compuone: fijate que te dice, deberia decirte algo como /bin/amsn
<dzup2> compuone: /bin   es donde estan los BINarios
<compuone> ah
<compuone> me decìas denserio
<compuone> pense que me estabas cargando xD
<dzup2> :(
<dzup2> whereis es un comando
<compuone> ok =)
<dzup2> pero no funciona muy bien si instalas cosas, debes de hacer actualizacion de la base de datos, eso es asi: sudo updatedb
<dzup2> ya despues de actualizar tu base de datos de programas instalados los puedes encontrar con locate o whereis
<compuone> me dice fallo de segmentacion y se cierra elamsn
<dzup2> compuone: instala pastebinit asi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit    luego pon: pastebinit | /bin/amsn     y pega la linea que te sale aqui
<dzup2> mas bien asi
<dzup2> /bin/amsn | pastebinit
<compuone> que lìnea ?
<dzup2> te saldra una duireccion web, esa pegala aqui para annalizarla
<compuone> ah ok =9
<compuone> =)
<compuone> ahora vuelvo
<compuone> voy a comer
<compuone> pasa que recien llego de laburar
<compuone> xD
<compuone> ya vuelvo
<Sadlymistaken> ¬¬
<Sadlymistaken> me voy a quedar sin saber el misterio
<Sadlymistaken> jajajajaa
<Sadlymistaken> buenas noches desde españa, abrazoooossss y gracias por todo
<Sadlymistaken> ta luego arp-
<Sadlymistaken> y demás peopleee
<compuone> estoy instalando
<compuone> compuone@compuone-admin:~$ /bin/amsn | pastebinit
<compuone> bash: /bin/amsn: No existe el archivo o directorio
<compuone> quue hago =$
<dzup2> que te dice whereis amsn
<dzup2> ?
<nfqs> which amsn
<dzup2> bueno haz esto pues: `which amsn` | pastebinit
<compuone> compuone@compuone-admin:/usr/lib$ whereis amsn
<compuone> amsn: /usr/bin/amsn /usr/lib/amsn /usr/lib64/amsn /usr/share/amsn /usr/share/man/man1/amsn.1.gz
<compuone> a ver ahora pongo
<dzup2> entonces es: /usr/bin/amsn | pastebinit
<compuone> bingo con which
<compuone> http://pastebin.com/ziyxxaS3
<dzup2> no se ve nada
<dzup2> selecciona el texto despues de ejecutar /usr/bin/amsn   solamente y pegalo en http://pastebin.ca  , pega el post aqui
<compuone> =S
<compuone> http://pastebin.com/ziyxxaS3
<compuone> mmm
<compuone> no dice nada
<dzup2> pues entonces donde dices que hay error de segmentacion?
<dzup2> te abrio amsn?
<compuone> habre
<compuone> pero despues se cierra
<compuone> xD
<dzup2> pero que no sale nada ?
<dzup2> solo te regresa al apuntador de la shell sin decir nada?
<compuone> error de sgmentacion
<compuone> tienes teamviewer ?
<dzup2> por eso, pega eso
<dzup2> eso despues de /usr/bin/amsn   y antes de que vayas al prompt del shell
<dzup2> eso es lo que queremos saber
<dzup2> compuone: deja te busco en privado
<tkw-one> buenas, tengo un problema con el server vnc (x11vnc) que al conectarme desde el cliente me repite la ventana de escritorio en cascada indefinidamente; ya probe con distintos clientes desde linux y desde windows y hace lo mismo, por lo tanto el probelma es el server vnc... alguna idea de como solucionarlo??
<joaquin> hola alguien sabe como elimianar el correo de evolution por thunderbird
<CuriousX> amigo arp-... estas a la escucha ? soy yo tu amigo CuriousX =)
<CuriousX> te acordas de mi ?
<arp-> hola CuriousX
<CuriousX> Hola =)
<arp-> todo bien?
<arp-> toy en offtopic
<tkw-one> buenas, tengo un problema con el server vnc (x11vnc) que al conectarme desde el cliente me repite la ventana de escritorio en cascada indefinidamente; ya probe con distintos clientes desde linux y desde windows y hace lo mismo, por lo tanto el probelma es el server vnc... alguna idea de como solucionarlo??
<CuriousX> bueno... por que soy tu amigo te boy a decir el nombre de la mejor cancion de la historia para mi gusto escuchala
<CuriousX> estoy llendo
<arp-> a ver
 * r0z4 roza
<Tiffon> nas
<malpa> Hola.
<lombre> hola
<lombre> hay alguien?
<lombre> gente tengo un problemilla :S
<ikatza> hola a todos
<ikatza> alguien sabe como ejecutar un .msi desde wine?
<aguitel> ikatza, que paso con el tema de ayer ?
<lombre> desde wine
<lombre> tienes
<lombre> que pillar
<lombre> el msi windows
<lombre> dare al secundario
<lombre> ejecutar con wine
<lombre> i se te abrira en una ventana azul
<ikatza> aguitel a q tema te refieres?
<ikatza> lombre
<ikatza> puedes explicarmelo paso a paso?
<aguitel> tu grub no reconocia otros sistemas
<ikatza> a ya
<ikatza> al final lo q hice fue
<ikatza> bajarme el mavery merkat
<ikatza> y instalarlo en todo el disco
<ikatza> y fuera todo
<ikatza> como nuevo
<ikatza> solo necesitaba windows para el photoshop y para el spss
<aguitel> y los otros sistemas operativos?
<ikatza> el photo lo he instalado mediante wine
<ikatza> los borré
<aguitel> a ok
<ikatza> pero para el spss
<ikatza> es un .msi
<ikatza> y no se ponerlo
<patrixia> ikatza, como también necesito win2 para un par de cosas, y cansada de tener frustraciones con wine, instalé Virtual Box OSE activando el ppa correspondiente en Ubuntu Tweak, y allí instalé Windows XP, que me funciona a la perfección en una de las cuatro caras de mi cubo de compiz.
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> me puedes explicar como hacerlo?
<patrixia> ikatza, http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/2652
<patrixia> ikatza, es como tener un disco duro dentro de Ubuntu, es un disco virtual, pero lo formateas en ntfs y le instalas windows completo, creé un directorio que llamé Shared para compartir archivos con Linux, y también tengo una instalación de DOS 6.22 para programas viejos.
<patrixia> ikatza, me parece mejor que el dual-boot y wine
<ikatza> aaa
<Guest87911> olaa
<Guest87911> como vaa
<lombre> aver
<lombre> que programa era?
<lombre> wine?
<lombre> tienes el kubuntu 10.10?
<ikatza> no
<ikatza> ubuntu 10.10
<Guest87911> sabeis mas canales irc españoles??
<Guest87911> weno k esten en abla ispana
<Guest87911> es casi lo mismo
<ikatza> con wine
<lombre> pues mira
<lombre> abre el dolphin
<lombre> lo tienes no?
<lombre> tio tenias que aberte bajao el UBUNTU NO KUBUNTU
<lombre> el kubuntu tiene un motor mejor
<ikatza> bueno tu ya tengo el ubuntu metido
<ikatza> el dolphin no lo tengo
<ikatza> para que sirve
<ikatza> lombre
<lombre> que
<ikatza> conseguire una copia de windows xp
<ikatza> y luego q hago
<lombre> para que?
<ikatza> me instalo viartual box ose no?
<lombre> osea
<lombre> tu que kieres exactamente?
<ikatza> a ver
<ikatza> en la universidad
<ikatza> nos exigen trabajar con un programa llamado spss
<ikatza> es de estadistica
<lombre> ok
<ikatza> y solo corre bajo win
<lombre> 1 mom
<ikatza> entonces mi pregunta era
<lombre> k te lo arreglo
<lombre> spss?
<ikatza> como hacerlo correr bajo ubuntu
<ikatza> si spss
<lombre> ok
<lombre> 1 mom
<lombre> por cierto que estudias en la uni?
<ikatza> se q existe pspp q es la version opensource
<ikatza> sociologia
<ikatza> pero necesito el spss
<lombre> guay
<lombre> vale 1 mom
<lombre> tienes
<ikatza> es el q necesito para las practicas
<lombre> que tener
<lombre> tienes el pc partido supongo no?
<Guest87911> sabeis buenas salas del irc???
<ikatza> partido¿
<ikatza> a q te refieres?
<lombre> si osea
<lombre> tu ordenador tiene el ubuntu i el windows en el mismo pc?
<ikatza> no
<lombre> solo ubuntu?
<ikatza> solo tengo ubuntu
<ikatza> si
<lombre> ok pues tendras que hacer una cosa bastante complicada
<ikatza> dime
<lombre> mira tienes que tener el programa ese en un pc windows
<lombre> conectar ese pc
<lombre> con el pc del ubuntu
<lombre> mediante un router comun
<lombre> entonces tienes que transferirlo
<lombre> i meterlo en ubuntu aunque no te lo lea
<lombre> i ejecutas el wine
<ikatza> bufff
<ikatza> como?
<lombre> pera tienes steam msn teamspeak3 o algo asi?
<ikatza> msn no
<ikatza> pero puedo ponerlo en un momento
<lombre> ponlo i damelo
<lombre> se llama aMSN
<ikatza> ok
<lombre> damelo te agrego i te cuento por alli paso por paso
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> lo estoy instalando
<Guest87911> sabeis buenas salas irc?
<lombre> no
<Guest87911> en español
<lombre> hay 2 contadas creo
<ikatza> lombre
<lombre> que
<ikatza> hola
<ikatza> alguien sabe de algun gadget para añadir
<ikatza> al panel
<ikatza> q monitorize mi conexiona internet?
<flypp> ikatza, "monitor del sistema"
<ikatza> pero esto solo monitoriza el uso del sistema no?
<flypp> cpu, actividad de red...
<flypp> puedes configurarlo
<flypp> si por monitorizar entiendes una gráfica con tráfico de subida, bajada y local, eso lo hace
<ikatza> ok gracias
<lombre> ikatza
<ikatza> si?
<lombre> entra msn
<lombre> que te cuento
<voyager1> buenas mundo
<Cogito> hola a todos
<voyager1> buenas cogito
<Guest94734> nas tardes, peña:)
<polo> Hola amigos
<lombre> gente tengo un problemilla con el comando "sudo"
<lombre> alguien puede prestarme 2 min?
<erUSUL> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lombre> ok
<lombre> cuando pongo en consola el comando sudo para ser un superadmin, me pide pw , pongo root, pongo la pw de mi usuario y nanay me dice todo el rato pw incorrecta y no se que hacer!!! plz ayuda
<erUSUL> lombre: no tienes que poner root
<voyager1> logico
<lombre> que hago?
<erUSUL> lombre: es « sudo comando » y cuando te pida; pon tu password
<erUSUL> !sudo
<kubot> sudo es un comando para correr programas con privilegios de superusario (root). Para más información puedes ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/La_cuenta_de_administrador
<voyager1> mete la clave de tu usuario
<voyager1> no la de adminitrador
<lombre> sudo enspero q me pida pw i pongo mi pw de user?
<voyager1> entiendo que usas ubuntu
<lombre> kubuntu 10.10
<voyager1> ¿correcto?
<voyager1> la clave del priver usuario es la que se supone es administrador
<lombre> usage: sudo -l[l] [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-U username] [-u username|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [command]
<lombre> usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-C fd] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [VAR=value] [-i|-s] [<command>]
<lombre> usage: sudo -e [-AknS] [-C fd] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] file ...
<lombre> esto es normal que me salga?
<erUSUL> no; pon aqui exactamente lo que estas poniendo tu
<voyager1> supongo que es la salida de man sudo
<lombre> pongo sudo i me sale lo de arriba
<lombre> depues pongo
<lombre> sudo -s
<lombre> me pide
<lombre> sudo password lombre
<lombre> pongo la pw de mi user
<lombre> i me sale
<lombre> usage: sudo -l[l] [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-U username] [-u username|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [command]
<lombre> usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-C fd] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [VAR=value] [-i|-s] [<command>]
<lombre> usage: sudo -e [-AknS] [-C fd] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] file ...
<lombre> Sorry Try Again
<voyager1> lombre no lo harás al estilo debian?
<lombre> lol
<lombre> esque el kubuntu es nuevo
<lombre> siempre he ido con mandriva i me ha funcionado
<voyager1>  man sudo
<lombre> ya
<lombre> me sale todo el man
<lombre> el sudo sudoedit i todo
<voyager1> mandriva sigue dando soporte?
<voyager1> no sera sudo (ordenes) (enter)
<lombre> voy a ver
<voyager1> y cuando te pido la clave sudo le pones la clave?
<lombre> claro
<lombre> le doy al enter
<lombre> se me baja el cursor
<lombre> la pongo rapido
<lombre> le doy al enter
<lombre> y me dice que es incorrecta
<voyager1> ¿la has tecleado bien?
<lombre> si claro
<fzeta> puede ser que lo estes ejecutando como usuario corriente lombre
<lombre> voy a ver
<voyager1> ahora no caigo
<fzeta> ~como admon lombre
<lombre> plz decidme los comandos
<delarge> nas
<delarge> como puedo bloquear la pantalla ?
<lombre> ctrl alt spr
<flypp> ctrl+alt+L
<fzeta> lombre: a que tú no eres el adminitrador del equipo?
<fzeta> un flypp
<lombre> claro que lo soy
<lombre> <fzeta> me he metido en la config de lombre i estoy de admin
<fzeta> lombre: entonces estas metiendo mal el dedo chaval
<fzeta> xD
<lombre> fzeta he entrado en usuario/lombre/permisos
<lombre> i en grupos salgo admin
<lombre> cambio a lpdadmin adm o algo asi<?
<flypp> lombre, estoooo, esto es muy confuso: < lombre> cuando pongo en consola el comando sudo para ser un superadmin, me pide pw , pongo root, pongo la pw de mi usuario y nanay
<flypp>                 me dice todo el rato pw incorrecta y no se que hacer!!! plz ayuda
<lombre> si que pasa?
<flypp> poniendo "sudo <comando>" y metiendo la contraseña del usuario con uid 1000 (el usuario de la instalación), debe bastar
<lombre> que es uid 1000? lombre no?
<flypp> cuántos usuarios tienes en tu equipo?
<lombre> 1
<lombre> xd
<ikatza> alguien sabe como imprimir un archivo pdf protegido?
<flypp> es "lombre" el usuario que definiste en la instalación, no?
<lombre> si solo tengo ese
<flypp> pues lombre, tu pones por ejemplo "sudo ls" (por probar), y cuando pida contraseña, metes la de tu usuario normal y pulsas enter
<lombre> no me deja
<lombre> pero tengo una idea
<lombre> como cambio la pw de un user?
<flypp> pues como root xD
<lombre> leeel
<flypp> lombre, prueba una cosa: pon "su lombre", cuando te pida tu contraseña, métesela
<lombre> fallo de autentificacion
<lombre> i despues me sale
<lombre> El programa «root» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<lombre> sudo apt-get install root-system-bin
<flypp> pero.... por qué has puesto root?
<lombre> no he puesto root
<lombre> he puesto
<lombre> su lombre
<lombre> le dao al enter
<lombre> he puesto la pw
<lombre> i me dice fallo de autentificacion
<lombre> i despues eso
<flypp> vale, sabes usar pastebin lombre ?
<lombre> no xd
<lombre> copiarpapelera?
<fzeta> ?
<flypp> no, te explico, pastebin es una página donde puedes pegar texto y enviarlo. Una vez enviado, en la barra del navegador muestra un enlace. El texto pegado será entonces accesible para cualquiera que pase el enlace. La dirección está en el topic: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<flypp> lombre, abre un terminal, escribe "history" y todo lo que salga lo pegas en el cuadro de texto de http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<lombre> ok
<flypp> acuérdate de rellenar el primer cuadro de texto (puedes meter tu nick, o mentir como un bellaco). Una vez pegado el texto, le das a "Paste!" y después copias la dirección del enlace y lo pegas aquí
<lombre> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535564/
<flypp> lombre, bueno, no has hecho lo que de dije, pero a ver si va a ser esto lo que pasa:
<flypp> lombre, tu pones por ejemplo (no pongas nada, que estoy escenificando) "su lombre" y le das a enter
<flypp> aparece "Contraseña:"
<lombre> si
<flypp> pues ahí _NO_ le tienes que dar a enter. Tienes que meter la contraseña. No aparecen asteriscos ni nada. Si tu contraseña es pepito, escribes "pepito", aunque no aparezca nada
<flypp> y le das a enter
<flypp> porque me da en la nariz que cuando aparece "Contraseña:" le das a enter directamente, así no es
<lombre> ok voy a ver
<flypp> lombre, mira esto-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535565/
<lombre> voy a provar a reiniciar el sistema desde consola ahora cuento
<flypp> la contraseña no se ve cuando se escribe, ni aparecen asteriscos ni nada similar
<flypp> lombre, no
<flypp> no reicinies nada. Mira el pastebin éste -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535565/
<flypp> pongo "su flypp", meto contraseña y _sólo después_ de meter la contraseña pulso enter
<lombre> ok
<lombre> ahora lo he hecho clavao
<flypp> eso es que funciona?
<fzeta> SOLUCIONADO
<fzeta> JOO macho , tanto jaleo
<fzeta> xD
<lombre> no
<lombre> no
<flypp> lombre, no me metas semejantes pasteos en privados, usa pastebin leñe
<flypp> de todas formas... amos a ver criatura...
<flypp> veo que metes correctamente la contraseña
<flypp> "su lombre" no vale para ser root, era sólo para comprobar que sabías meter la contraseña
<flypp> ahora sabe, bien, podemos avanzar
<lombre> ah xd
<lombre> pongo ya
<lombre> sudo i eso?
<flypp> para hacer un shutdown necesitas ser root. Para ejecutar un comando con privilegios de root, lo haces con sudo
<flypp> no, espera
<flypp> tranqui, no te agobies xDD
<flypp> si quieres hacer "shutdown -r 10", pues pones "sudo shutdown -r 10"
<flypp> te pedirá la contraseña, la metes, pulsas enter y ya está
<flypp> lombre, si te fijas en tu prompt (el símbolo de sistema), verás una $. Eso significa que estás logueado como usuario sin privilegios.
<lombre> ahora estoy privilegiado ya
<lombre> gracias
<lombre> root@lombre:~# shutdown -r 10
<lombre> Emitir mensajes desde lombre@lombre
<lombre>         (/dev/pts/0) en 15:24 ...
<lombre> The system is going down for reboot in 10 minutes!
<flypp> para ejecutar comandos con privilegios elevados, o invocas el comando anteponiendo "sudo", o te logueas como root con "sudo su". Si haces esto último, verás que el prompt cambia a #, que significa que estás logueado con privilegios totales
<flypp> lombre, pues ea, un cliente satisfecho xD
<lombre> flypp you are great
<niceii> hola erUSUL estarás por acá?
<niceii> La pregunta es, hay forma de encontrar/restaurar los archivos eliminados por rm -rf ?
<flypp> magicrescue?
<t4k3sh1> niceii: me parece que no la hay.. aunque literalmente los datos no se borran a menos que reescribas el disco en esa parte.. dame un segundo busco a ver si encuentro algo
<flypp> niceii, http://opencomputer.net/2009/10/18/recover-deleted-files-with-magic-rescue/
<niceii> el lugar a escanear es todo el harddruive o de donde los borre
 * fzeta see you!
<polo_> como hago que mi netbook pacar bel dot s le funcione el microfono con ubuntu 10.10??
<caldera> necesito ayuda, por favor, para instalar el plugin de java, mi navegador es firefox 3.6 sobre kubuntu 8.04
<erUSUL> caldera: sudo apt-get install sunjava6-plugin
<erUSUL> caldera: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<caldera>  <erUSUL> hecho
<erUSUL> caldera: entonces ya está;
<caldera> pero el navegador aun me sigue pidiendo el plugin java
<erUSUL> caldera: como instalaste firefox 3.6 en hardy?
<caldera> manualmente, lo descarge desde la web de mosilla
<caldera> mozilla
<erUSUL> caldera: entonces tendrás que hacer un link a mano
<caldera> como?
<erUSUL> caldera: para poner el plugin de java en el dir tde plugins del ff36
<caldera> por favor digame como hago el link
<erUSUL> caldera: pues haz « dpkg -L sun-java6-plugin » y mira donde está el plugin
<caldera> soy nuevo en linuz
<caldera> bien
<erUSUL> caldera: despues haz el link al directorio plugins de ff36 que instalaste ( no se donde lo pusiste )
<caldera> el directorio de mis plugins es este /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<caldera> como relizo el link
<caldera> ?
<erUSUL> caldera: seria asi ln -s /ruta/al/plugin/de/java.whatever /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/java.whatever
<erUSUL> caldera: pero /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ seria el directorio del firefox del sistema. no se que instalaste tu; no?
<caldera> eso aun no lo entiendo
<caldera> en esa ruta instale el plugin de flash
<caldera> <erUSUL> he creado el enlace ahí, pero sigue igual
<caldera> :(
<alejandro> Hola, como estan? tengo un problema, uso ubuntu 9.10 server, y hace un buen rato no se xq pero el Home ya no me lo monta (esta en un disco aparte) lei en el foro de ubuntu que puede ser el uuid o que esta mal el nombre del dispositivo en el fstab .. pero segui los pasos y no he podido solucionarlo.. a alguien le paso?
<erUSUL> caldera: donde instalaste el ff36 ?
<nacho1977> sabeis como solucionar el molesto delay cuando ves videos en vimeo o youtube
<nacho1977> ??
<nacho1977> alguien sabe si se puede hacer algo?
<nacho1977> hola
<nacho1977> hay alguien ahí?
<patrixia> nacho1977, instalas video download helper en firefox que es un complemento y despues que bajo todo el video a tu disco en formato flv lo ves de una con el reproductor de peliculas
<nacho1977> estoy con chromium
<patrixia> nacho1977, o pagas una banda mas ancha
<nacho1977> la tengo muy ancha
<alejandro> nacho1977, una ves q se cargo todo el video vas /tmp y ahi lo tenes
<alejandro> para verlo con algun reproductor de video
<nacho1977> movidón ...no hay forma de tocar el play y que vaya no???
<alejandro> tenes al dia el plugin de flash?
<nacho1977> no estoy muy seguro
<alejandro> nacho1977, actualizado capas eso solucione el inconveniente
<nacho1977> Alejandro, qué es actualizado capas?
<nacho1977> siento ser tan pardillo
<PataPalo> wnass
<nacho1977> wnas
<nacho1977> alejandro
<nacho1977> estas por ahi??
<hooker> cuando apt-get dice que ha retenido un packete, a que se refiere ?
<dukeherc> creo que eso se refiere a que si quieres que acualice el paquete tendras que har el apt-get install _de_ese_paquete_
<hooker> dukeherc: gracias
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> como va
 * mama21mama 0/
<camilo> ?
<camilo> porque no me funciona la webcam en skype, ubuntu 10.04 ?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<mas> hola
<mas> alguien sabe como iniciar windows desde ubuntu
<xangua> con iniciar te refieres a una máquina virtual¿
<cousteau> con virtualbox, quizá?
<mas> no, me refiero crear un icono en el escritorio para cuando haga doble click se reinicie el pc y automaticamente inicie windows
<cousteau> no, creo que no se puede
<mas> ok gracias, buscare un poco en google
<cousteau> reinicias, y cuando sale el grub eliges windows
<xangua> con unity parecía que tenía esa opción que dices
<xangua> todavía está verde el unity
<mas> unity, de ubuntu netbook?
<mas> tienes los ppa de unity
<xangua> si, según vi un video que si tienes dualboot te aparece un iconito de windows en la barra de unity en la parte de abajo
<mas> yo tengo unos pero no puedo instalarlo
<cousteau> supongo que poderse se podría hacer: un programa o algo que sobreescribiese un archivo en el grub y que cambiase la aplicación que arranca por defecto
<xangua> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<cousteau> pero vamos, que creo que no existe
<mas> ok cousteau, pero iguual voy a tratar con unity
<xangua> aunque no estoy seguro si se pueda eh mas
<mas> xangua unity lo puedo instalar en ubuntu 10.04 o solo 10.10
<mas> ??
<xangua> o si se puede ni idea de com oconfigurar unity, quien sabe si lo detecte y lo ponga solito o tengas que meter mano
<joaquin> hola alguien sabe como instalar adobe dreamviwer en ubuntu
<xangua> a partir de 10.10
<mas> nooooo
<mas> entonces buscare otra forma, gracias
<cousteau> joaquin: no sé si está para linux, pero ¿por qué no pruebas otro como el KompoZer?
<mas> joaquin o puedes crear una mmaquina virtual con virtualbox o vmware
<mas> e instalar windows en ella, y despues instalas el dreamviewer
<cousteau> o instalarlo con wine... pero yo miraría primero lo que hay nativo en linux antes de instalar programas de windows haciendo cosas raras
<cousteau> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=183 -> aquí dan info, dicen la compatibilidad de distintas versiones con distintas versiones de wine, sugieren aplicaciones alternativas...
<muscat> mas, kompozer es MUY bueno
<muscat> Tiene un editor CSS de lujo, y no te marea tanto como Dreamweaver
 * cousteau usa editores de código
<muscat> Yo tengo Dreamweaver y no lo uso nunca, hago todo con KompoZer
<mas> no se muscat, nunca he usado dreamviewer ni kompozer, solo una vez y lo encontre un poco dificil, solo una vez ocupe webpagemaker que era muy facil
<adriel> hashashin: como se llama el comando que me diste anoche para buscar el snow compiz
<muscat> mas, entonces te conviene KompoZer bajo linux, para usar DW necesitarías un prolongado entrenamiento. Es como usar Gimp y Photoshop.
<muscat> A KZ no le falta nada para crear y mantener un sitio web de éxito
<adriel> xangua: como se llama el comando que me diste anoche para buscar el snow compiz
<xangua> adriel: la versión de ubuntu que usas no tiene el paquete en los repositorios
<xangua> alguien te dio un ppa que lo tenía, revisa los logs
<xangua> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adriel> si
<adriel> ya lo instale
<xangua> y te dio un par de comandos raros cuando lo más fácil es hacer "sudo add-apt-repository nombredelppa"
<adriel> asi es
<adriel> cuando pones nombre del ppa es la ultima linea k escribi
<adriel> o k avia k copiar
<adriel> xangua disculpa pero k pongo exactamente en el nombre del ppa
<xangua> jum, no se
<adriel> xangua siempre eres asi o te cuesta serlo
<muscat> adriel, que es lo que quieres instalar?
<adriel> panda 3d
<xangua> adriel: te dije que revisaras los logs, si tu no te acuerdas menos yo
<xangua> adriel: o esperas que los revise por ti acaso¿¿
<Virus69> saludos amigos tengo una duda
<Virus69> instale ubuntu 10.10 sin conexion a internet, se puede instalar los codec y las actualizaciones desde algun paquete?
<Virus69> me refeiero si puedo descargar algun paquete que me permita hacer eesta acciones pendientes?
<adriel> virus69 cuando te conectas a internet el gerstor de actualizaciones lo hace
<muscat> adriel, https://launchpad.net/~panda3d/+archive/ppa
<xangua> !offline | Virus69
<xangua> también puedes descargar el dvd de ubuntu que trae todos los paquetes
<kubot> Virus69: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<muscat> adriel, solo puse en google panda 3d ppa
<adriel> gracias muscat
<Virus69> si eso lo se pero por ahora no tengo internet en mi casa! puedo descargar esos paquete?
<muscat> yo uso avg en linea de comandos, avgupdate y avgscan
<muscat> Virus69, de la nube ;-))))
<muscat> Virus69, tendrias que usar otra compu conectada y traerte los archivos en un pendrive
<Virus69> ok! ahora de donde lo puedo descargar? y como lo instalaria?
<erAbuelo> lo descargas desde otro ubuntu con -d
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-get -d install paquete1 paquete2 ...
<amd-user> hola buenos dias
<amd-user> halguien conoce halgun programa que sea como keryx o halgo parecido que corra en 64 bit con el mismo proposito??
<adriel> muscat como lo instalo
<adriel> muscat como lo anado al repositorio
<muscat> adriel te fuiste?
<muscat> Como me revienta que alguien haga una pregunta y no espere a que se le conteste.
<muscat> Suponen que uno esté dedicado a contestar preguntas gratis, y descuide el trabajo del cual vive
<muscat> La respuesta es que se instala desde Synaptic, que la busque luego en el log
<metxas> buenas tardes-noches
<gorar> hola
<gorar> flas player se me cuelga al reproducir esto
<gorar> http://www.rtve.es/swf/v2/RTVEPlayer.swf?assetID=887780_es_videos&location=embed
<gorar> es TVE HD en directo
<mimecar> con otros videos en flash te pasa?
<fzeta> re
<gorar> con los hd
<gorar> tengo un amd Athlon de doble nucleo a 64 bits
<gorar> y 3 gb de ram
<mimecar> eso tiene poco que ver
<gorar> si pongo con html5 se ve perfecto
<mimecar> son cosas diferentes flash y html5
<mimecar> que versión de flash usas?
<gorar> lo he de mirar xdpero es la 10
<gorar> con la 9 no se me cuelga
<mimecar> si no se cuelga usa esa versión
<gorar> si desactualizo flashplayer no tengo problemas xd
<gorar> bueno
<gorar> solo queria saber si era típico
<gorar> porque en mac funciona igual de mal
<mimecar> que flash de problemas en linux si
<mimecar> prueba con la 10.2
<metxas> alguien puede echarme una mano con el userdir del apache2? esque no me deja ver las paginas
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas?
<metxas> 10.04
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones ?
<metxas> me faltan las ultimas 76 pero si normalmente si
<mimecar> pon las que te falten
<metxas> y reinicio no?
<mimecar> si te lo pide si
<cousteau> a mí no se me cuelga, pero me va a pedale
<cousteau> aunque creo que también puede ser por el ancho de banda
<fabio> holas, alguno sabe pasar de ape+cue a mp3
<fabio> ?
<cousteau> cue a mí me suena a cue sheet para grabar cds... a lo mejor se puede montar como imagen iso y luego ripearlo como si fuese un CD
<cousteau> o puede que no haya dado una, voy a googlear a ver qué es eso
<metxas> vale ya esta actualizado y reiniciado pero sigue sin dejarme ver las paginas de los usuarios
<vandyk> Hola buenas tardes.
<cousteau> o a lo mejor el mplayer y el mencoder lo soportan
<vandyk> Utilizo Xubuntu, es posible obtener soporte aqui para configurar una red local?
<cousteau> creo que sí, xubuntu usa lo mismo para red que ubuntu
<vandyk> Ok muchas gracias, ojala haya algún entendido en el tema, y me pueda brindar su ayuda
<fabio> cousteau: voy a probar a montarlo que conio
<cousteau> fabio: estoy leyendo que ape es un formato de audio raro... no sé qué es exactamente
<fabio> si es una forma de codificar el audio obsoleta
<fabio> sin compresion
<fabio> en general k me he metido en un jardin
<fabio> me he bajao una coleccion del torrent de 170 cds en ape+cue
<fabio> xdddddd
 * hashashin nas
<vandyk> Alguien podria ayudarme a configurar mi red domestica?
<artemis> hola en que paso te haz quedado vandyk
<vandyk> artemis: Bueno, sucede que quiero compartir mi conexion wifi a otros equipos por medio de cable
<vandyk> intente seguir un manual en ingles, sin embargo, no tengo internet en los equipos cliente
<artemis> mmm ess un bridge lo que quieres
<artemis> como estan configurados tus equipos
<cousteau> fabio: no podía ser mp3, no?
<cousteau> (u ogg, o algo)
<vandyk> el equipo donde te estoy escribiendo seria el servidor, que se conecta por Wlan, tiene una tarjeta de red, que esta conectada a un router (que lo configure como switch) y los clientes se conectan atravex del switch
<vandyk> intente con esta guia, pero nada, en los clientes no tengo internet
<vandyk> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:l_mVALDQ8BcJ:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing+sharing+internet+ubuntu+firestarter&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk&client=ubuntu
<artemis> la señal la recibe la maquina que usas   imagino , tienes en esta misma una tarjeta ethernet?
<vandyk> Sip, tengo Wlan por USB y una Eth
<artemis> mira tienes ubuntu 9.10 o ya tienes una version superior'
<vandyk> Uso Xubuntu 10.10
<artemis> ok
<artemis> podrias dar un vistazo por auqi amiguito http://chamangt.wordpress.com/2009/02/15/compartir-internet-por-medio-de-wifi-sin-router-inalambrico/
<frecuenciaderese> hola
<vandyk> !ICS
<kubot> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ElVillano> kubot, muy interesante
<granjeroOo> hola, alguien sabe que pasa con el "informe metereologico" de los paneles de ubuntu 10.04. hace días que no se me actualiza!
<zion_> hola buen dia a todos
<zion_> tengo una pregunta ¿se puede ver el codigo fuente de mi SO ' gracias
<CuriousX> zion_: si podes
<zion_> <CuriousX< como hermano
<CuriousX> los paquetes <.tar.gz> tran traen la fuentes. con el comando ---> sudo apt-get source <programa> podes bajar la fuente de cualquier programa (primero tenes que agregar un ropositorio con fuentes) y si queres ver el codigo fuente del kernel esta en "/usr/src/linux-source-version" donde "version" es un numero que lo podes ver con el comando "uname -r"
<zion_> gracias ,
<zion_> <CuriousX>
<CuriousX> tambien podes ir a las paginas de programas como "ffmpeg" o muchos otros dode descargas el ".tar.gz" para tener las fuentes
<CuriousX> de nada
<zion_> <CuriousX> y en gentoo sabayon
<zion_> en que varia
<CuriousX> en que Sambayon esta pensado para jugar a los juegos
<CuriousX> especificamente no se muy bien la diferencia no debe ser mucha por que los dos estan basados en Gentoo pero no los use en profundidad solo como live cd y un ratito
<zion_> mm
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<guampa> hola hiko
<guampa> hola all
<zion_> hey
<gartuz> Buenas
<gartuz> Saludos a todos
<george2002> hi
<gartuz> Quiero saber si con Ubuntu puedo crear una red wifi pero que no sea ad-hoc
<gartuz> O sea en modo infraestructura
<PakoTM> Güenas!
<george2002_> nas
<dabor> gartuz, no es un tema de ubuntu, está relacionado con la placa wifi y el drivers si soportan ese modo
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-24
<gartuz> gracias dabor
<dabor> gartuz, el modo infraestructura es bastante comun, no creo que tengas problemas
<dabor> gartuz, se configura desde el Network manager
<ramrebol> brasero desaparece. El error es: "GLib-ERROR **: g_variant_new: expected array GVariantBuilder but the built value has type `(null)'"  he buscado en google y es un bug, pero no he dado con la solucion. Alguien me puede ayudar?
<gartuz> dabor si he tratado pero cuando pongo la opcion en Network manager no logro hacer que funcione
<dabor> gartuz, si no funciona eso no podrías conectarte a ningun router
<gartuz> Es que si funciona en modo ad-hoc
<gartuz> dabor y asi puedo crear una red inalambrica ad-hoc
<dabor> gartuz, y con que te conectas? con tu router?
<gartuz> Pero en modo infraestructura no se si tengo que asignar un direccion MAC
<dabor> gartuz, o con tu otra pc?
<gartuz> Con mi otra PC me conecto por wifi , dabor
<dabor> gartuz, en modo infraestructura podrias usar ip fija o DHCP
<gartuz> dabor, pero tambien me aparece como conexion ad-hoc
<dabor> gartuz, para conectarte con tu otra pc se usa modo ad-hoc
<Gibarian> Alguien por aquí utiliza Bibus?
<gartuz> dabor exacto pero tengo un dispositivo que solo permite conectarse a redes infraestructura
<dabor> gartuz, para eso vas a tener que tener un router o un punto de acceso
<gartuz> Y quiero que Ubuntu pueda crear una red infraestructura
<gartuz> dabor la forma que me conecto a internet es o como modem telefonico o como ad-hoc por medio de un telefono que comparte wifi
<dabor> gartuz, entre 2 dispositivos inalambricos no vas a poder usar modo infraestructura
<pipo65> buenas
<Guest13796> como ba
<CuriousX> que acelga ?
<pipo65> ahora si
<pipo65> CuriousX: alguna ves probastes knoppix adriane
<granjero> hola, alguien sabe que pasa con el "informe metereologico" de los paneles de ubuntu 10.04. hace días que no se me actualiza!
<pipo65> se podria decir q es modo texto
<pipo65> granjero: los servicios meteorologicos dependen de la informacion de terceros
<CuriousX> nop solo kanopix en un live cd con escitorio E17 quede @_@
<pipo65> si fuerase necesario puedo hacer que carge lxdde
<pipo65> pero me anda todo en modo texto ademas tiene una herramienta para ciegos
<pipo65> a medida q escribo la makina me lo lee
<pipo65> ta bueno por si se rompe el monitor
<dabor> pipo65, knoppix solo en modo texto? no te carga el entorno grafico?
<pipo65> nop
<pipo65> knoppix adriane
<pipo65> para q lo carge tengo q ir a la opcion cargar openoffice o mozilla o escritorio completo
<pipo65> se puede usar desde el live cd
<pipo65> yo lo instale en el disco
<pipo65> encima tiene habilitada todas las tty
<pipo65> tiene tty hasta el f10
<pipo65> el elinks te lo carga como navegador pero con todos los coloritos
<pipo65> el mplayer funciona en modo texto
<CuriousX> que buena distro =)
<CuriousX> adrine es la nueva version ?
<pipo65> yo antes use knoppix 5.1 que viene con kde
<pipo65> sip
<pipo65> la 6.2.1
<CuriousX> puede que la descarge para probarla
<pipo65> son 600 mb
<pipo65> lo malo es q solo viene en deusth y en ingles
<pipo65> la primera ves q la baje fue en deusth
<pipo65> creo q se escribbe asi
<pipo65> si tienes un equipo viejo anda igual
<CuriousX> si es Alemana la distro
<pipo65> por lo menos te dejara navegar chatear enviar sms
<CuriousX> enviar sms ?
<pipo65> es compatible con gprs usm
<CuriousX> con que programa lo hace ?
<pipo65> es modo texto
<CuriousX> =O
<pipo65> tiene una opcion q se llama notebook
<pipo65> la seguimos en offtopic
<CuriousX> ok
<dabor> pipo65, el mplayer siempre es modo texto
<pipo65> dabor: nunca se me ocurrio ejecutarlo desde una consola
<pipo65> siempre use alguna gui
<mama21mama> alguien la tiene clara con .htaccess
<mama21mama> ?
<metxas> 403 en userdir, como soluciono?
<julian> hola a todos
<julian> arp-off, hola
<julian> una pregunta: Estoy en una live cd.... Como hago para ver con que DNS esta resolviendo.. me conecto por medio de un router con dhcp..
<julian> y no se por donde ver.
<julian> route -v me muestra unas cositas.
<julian> pero como tal dns? por donde los veo? o los lleva el router como tal? y las recibe el mismo y las tramita?
<xangua> o simplemente dale clic al icono de redes y ponle que te muestre la info de la red
<arp-off> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<arp-off> te dice los dns
<julian> arp-, podemos hablar en off topic.. de la charla de ese dia quede con varias dudas.. ya se me desperto la curiosidad. xD
<arp-> um, ok
<cagc4> Hola buen dia, tengo Ubuntu 10.04 es recomedable a actulizar a 10.10 ? q me aconsejan?
<arp-> por ahora no vas a tener problemas con 10.4
<xangua> actualiza si quieres tener el software más reciente cagc4
<arp-> mientras lo vallas manteniendo actualizado
<c10> hoola como estan?
<samycot> AYUDA
<samycot> Auxilio!
<cagc4> @xangua  q pasaría con el software q he  instalado se me pierde con la  instalacion?
<xangua> no, se actualiza...
<cagc4> humm ok  muchas gracias por sus consejos
<samycot> instalo el sofware Privativo de NVIDIA y se arruina el inicio de la compu.... alguien save como arreglar eso.
<xangua> mmm si vas a instalar de cero, obvio tienes que volver a instalar y configurar todo de nuevl cagc4
<samycot> mmmmm como hago eso.
<cagc4> pues la idea no es instalar de 0 si no realizar una actualizacion desde la q tengo
 * laurence is away: Voy a trabajar un poco... no demasiado.
 * laurence is back (gone 00:00:14)
<ubuntu4shane> samycot: tienes que des-installarlo
 * laurence is away: Voy a trabajar un poco... no demasiado.
 * laurence is back (gone 00:00:01)
 * laurence is away: Voy a trabajar un poco... no demasiado.
<ubuntu4shane> samycot: parece que en el terminal tienes que hacer esto:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  y selecionar nv para la primer opción.
<Guest61579> hola gente como puedo hacer que ubuntu reconosca mi lector multitargeta incorporado en mi laptoop??
<nfqs> probaste insertándole una "targeta"?
<zepolar_> colegas su ayuda... tengo una dell xps m1330 pero el modulo de bluetooth no trabaja....
<nfqs> seguro que no está deshabilitado?
<nfqs> a veces el botón que desactiva la wi-fi también lo hace con el bluetooth
<zepolar_> estoy más que seguro...
<zepolar_> he revisado en el bios y todo esta bien...
<zepolar_> desde que borre windows no funciona mi modulo de bluetooth
<nfqs> y Sistema -> Preferencias -> Bluetooth que dice?
<zepolar_> bluetooth esta desconectado?
<zepolar_> te explico todo el rollo cuando estaba con windows y corria con un live cd, este modulo de bluetooth si funcionaba... entonces decidi formatear por completo y solo colarle ubuntu
<zepolar_> pero oh sorpresa luego ya no le reconocia
<nfqs> tu notebook tiene un boton para habilitar el wi-fe
<nfqs> wi-fi
<nfqs> cierto?
<zepolar_> nfqs: claro que si... en este momento le tengo habilitado y la wiki esta funcionando de maravilla
<zepolar_> lo que me llama la atención es que no funcione el bluetooth
<nfqs> mi bluetooth es usb
<nfqs> aparece con un lsusb
<nfqs> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 413c:8126 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 355 Bluetooth Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<nfqs> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 413c:8126 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 355 Bluetooth
<nfqs> ese no más es
<nfqs> el otro es la wi-fi
<nfqs> tendrías que revisar tu lsusb y ver que dispositivos salen
<nfqs> con el que diga bluetooth buscas en google para ver si hay solución
<zepolar_> de hecho yo tengo lo siguiente
<zepolar_> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<Calavera> no bastaria solo con cargar el modulo? modprob $modulo
<zepolar_> Calavera: cual es el nombre del modulo para ver si intento cargar este momento
<nfqs> te aparece un hub usb pero te falta el dispositivo bluetooth todavía
<zepolar_> nfqs: pues si.. tienes toda la razon le busque pero no le encuentro...
<Calavera> zepolar, pues eso ya no lo se, pero si dices que con la live-cd lo carga, YO iniciaria con la live-cd y haria un # lsmod para ver lso modulos cargados
<nfqs> y un lsusb tambien
<zepolar_> antes de que elimine windows funcionaba... ahora por más que intento con un live cd no funciona el tema
<zepolar_> recuerden que eliminte por completo windows
<_KeNsHiN_> Cual es el Problema perdon llegue tarde
<zepolar_> no reconoce mi modulo de bluetooth de mi dell xps m1330
<_KeNsHiN_> mira si tienes el modulo al inisio de sesion
<_KeNsHiN_> bluetooth-applet
<zepolar_> funcionaba el modulo cuando tenia ubuntu y windows, pero decidi eliminar por completo windows y desde ahi se ve afectado este modulo
<_KeNsHiN_> no tienen nada que ver uno con el otro
<_KeNsHiN_> amenos que allas instaldo ubuntu en la particion ntfs
<zepolar_> pues si.. le tengo levantado ese proceso..
<zepolar_> KeNsHiN: Elimine todo, particion windows, particion de dell
<_KeNsHiN_> ooo ok
<nfqs> zepolar_, estas con las actualizaciones al día?
<nfqs> hoy veo que apareció actualización de kernel
<nfqs> 2.6.32-26
<nfqs> a lo mejor soluciona tu problema
<zepolar_> nfqs, dejame revisar....
<_KeNsHiN_> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-amd64 #1 SMP Sat Oct 30 14:18:21 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<_KeNsHiN_> :P
<zepolar_> estoy trabajando con la siguiente 2.6.35-23-generic
<nfqs> Linux pcarmona 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:52:42 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nfqs> bueno ubuntu siempre retoca sus kernels, creo
<_KeNsHiN_> sisas
<dzup2> quien tiene movistar? les tengo malas noticias, el servicio online cayo :p http://movistar.com.mx/  y el servicio en linea trae su default sun web server page :p http://serviciosenlinea.movistar.com.mx/
<chilicuil> alguien sabe si alguien ha montado un ppa para el parche del kernel que supuestamente aumenta el rendimiento?
<chilicuil> me da hueva compilarlo -.-'
<nfqs> está la version -generic que se supone que sirve pa todo y luego viene la versión -server y no me acuerdo si hay otras
<_KeNsHiN_> si quieres aumentar el rendimiento instala un escritorio mas lihero
<_KeNsHiN_> lxde xfce
<_KeNsHiN_> o algun otro
<_KeNsHiN_> ligero*
<_KeNsHiN_> lubuntu xubuntu
<chilicuil> nfqs, _KeNsHiN_ gracias =), pero igual me gustaria probar ese parche, ay ya yaii =)'
<nfqs> no, yo creo que chilicuil quiere ver un video y al mismo tiempo hacer tareas que demanden harta cpu
<_KeNsHiN_> la verda lo desconosco
<nfqs> ya que justo en eso el kernel de linux guatea
<zepolar_> tocara seguir revisando el tema, ojala encuentre una solucion.
<chilicuil> sip, eso es lo que quiero probar nfqs , seguire buscando =)
<nfqs> yo igual
<nfqs> pero parece que como parche oficial no va a aparecer hasta la siguiente version
<nfqs> yo creo que para la 11.04 la debieramos tener
<nfqs> yap
<nfqs> me voy
<nfqs> nos vemos!
<chilicuil> es que me extraña, siendo ubuntu tan popular que nadie se alla animado a crear un ppa para ese estupido sexy y sensual parche se me hace descomunal
<xangua> puedes bajar el deb de los kernel precompilados con ese parche chilicuil
<xangua> por ahí vi un post o un tweet
<chilicuil> ahh, esperanza xangua !, thks man!
<Calavera> zepolar, mira a ver si esto ayuda http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1101204  -y- http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/132992
<zepolar_> Calavera, gracias por los enlaces. Los voy a revisar!!!
<joaquin> ! virtaual box
<joaquin> !google virtualbox+usb
<kubot> Soporte USB con VirtualBox [Actualizado] | Ubuntizando el planeta: <http://www.ubuntizandoelplaneta.com/2010/03/soporte-usb-con-virtualbox.html>; [tip] Habilitar USB en VirtualBox « Linux, Java y programación: <http://casidiablo.net/activar-usb-virtualbox/>; YouTube - USB en VirtualBox: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpVpDxbnQS8>; Instalar VirtualBox y habilitar los puertos USB « Slice of (2 more messages)
<n-iCe> para saber qué disco duro uso ahorita?
<joaquin> !yahoo games+ubuntu
<kubot> joaquin: No veo a nadie llamado games+ubuntu.
<joaquin> !yahoo games
<kubot> joaquin: No veo a nadie llamado games.
<joaquin> !games
<kubot> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<caldera> donde puedo encontrar los drivers adecuados, de sonido, para kubuntu 8.04?Ayuda, porfavor!
<joaquin> !drivers kubuntu
<kubot> joaquin: No veo a nadie llamado kubuntu.
<joaquin> !google drivers kubuntu
<kubot> Drivers Nvidia en KUbuntu 10.10: Ayuda porfavor! - Foros de CHW: <http://www.chw.net/foro/gnu-linux-y-otros-sistemas-operativos-f18/679001-drivers-nvidia-en-kubuntu-10-10-ayuda-porfavor.html>; Instalacion Del Driver Oficial De Nvidia En Kubuntu - Foros Softonic: <http://foros.softonic.com/documentacion-linux/instalacion-driver-oficial-nvidia-kubuntu-26756>; Instalar drivers Nvidia, no arranca (3 more messages)
<joaquin> caldera, eso que esta alli
<joaquin> !google drivers kubuntu8.10
<kubot> MozillaES.org • Ver Tema - Estará bien pasar de Mandriva 2006 a ...: <http://www.mozillaes.org/foros/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=27643>; Ayuda al instalar kde en ubuntu 8.10 | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/114088>; ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 WebCam | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/70218>; ayuda con Impresora EPSON EPL-6200L ( Solucionado ): (2 more messages)
<joaquin> que loco pidele ayuda al kubot
<_KeNsHiN_> caldera:  lspci | grep Audio
<n3> hi
<n3> digo ola
<_KeNsHiN_> hi
<caldera> bien
<caldera> gracias!
<_KeNsHiN_> caldera coloca eso en la terminal y pegas lo que t devuelva
<joaquin> !google bluetooht
<kubot> Bluetooth - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth>; Como activar el bluetooht de una gateway NV52: <http://es.kioskea.net/forum/affich-240718-como-activar-el-bluetooht-de-una-gateway-nv52>; ¿como acceder a internet via bluetooht? - Yahoo! Argentina Respuestas: <http://ar.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101121083144AAIj0Wl>; Como activar el bluetooht (2 more messages)
<caldera>  <_KeNsHiN_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Unknown device 3b56 (rev 05)
<n3> haber si me podeis echar una mano
<n3> acabo de instalar xubuntu
<n3> y quiero poner el opera
<n3> pero me pide ke sea supeusario
<n3> como me idetifico ¿
<n3> me ¿
<arp-> usa sudo
<n3> no me va con sudo
<caldera> -su
<arp-> como lo vas a instalar?
<arp-> sudo su
<arp-> en tod caso
<_KeNsHiN_> http://www.rschulz.eu/2009/11/dell-studio-1557-core-i7-with-kubuntu.html
<_KeNsHiN_> caldera:
<n3> sudo apt-get upgrade && apt-get install opera
<n3> pongo eso xD
<arp-> oO
<n3> y me sale un mesaje de error
<arp-> te falta el sgundo sudo
<arp-> luego del &&
<_KeNsHiN_> n3 ya agregaste los repositores de opera al source.list?
<arp-> ademas fijate que el paquete se opera se llame asi realmente
<n3> arp-,  gracias
<n3> xD
<arp-> ok
<CuriousX> con las buenas arp- poison =P
<CuriousX> caldera: solucionaste lo del audio ?
<caldera> no puedo guardar los cambios del "alsa-base"
<caldera> como lo modifico con el terminal?
<caldera> me editor de textos es Kate
<CuriousX> arriba tenes los botones para guardar
<CuriousX> o podes apretar Ctrl+S
<caldera> si, pero no me permite guardar cambios
<CuriousX> por que no lo abriste como root
<CuriousX> o con sudo
<caldera> necesito hacerlo con permisos de usuario
<CuriousX> si claro
<n3> _KeNsHiN_,  si los he agregado
<caldera>  <CuriousX> he agregado la linea "options snd-hda-intel modelo = dell-m6" al archivo "alsa-base"
<caldera> se dice que despues de eso vuelva a cargar el módulo
<caldera> a que se refiere con eso?
<arp-> o bien reincias
<arp-> o reloadeas el modulo
<arp-> yo te recomiendo reinciar
<caldera> bien, lo haré
<arp-> kcs CuriousX
<CuriousX> hey!! arp-off que acelga
<CuriousX> ?
<n3> arp- ya esta instalado gracias ;9
<n3> ;)
<caldera> algien que me asista en istlar el plugin java en firefox 3.6 sobre kubuntu 8.04, por vavor!
<alexneb> nas
<alexneb> duda--... se que hay manera de quitar flash de mi ordenador y cansado de los problemas que da... bueco algo libre.. pero no se ni como se llama la solucion... alguna sugerencia?
<alexneb> buenos dias a todos...
<CuriousX> Hola amigo alexneb =)
<alexneb> CuriousX,  hey compay..
<alexneb> XD
<alexneb> como va?
<CuriousX> =)
<alexneb> CuriousX, PV
<CuriousX> ok
<alexneb> =)
 * alexneb se pira a ver la "pseudotele"
<sllide> hola people
<sllide> this is the only spanish channel i could find so, whats spanish for hello there babe?
<dart> buenas
<dart> donde se guardan los juegos que instalas con wine?¿
<flypp> ~/.wine/drive_c
<dart> el problerma que no esta ahi xD
<uzu-cat> Buenas
<julian_zZzZz> buenas
<uzu-cat> la area de notificaciones cuando me indica que me queda poca bateria no se corresponde con la realidad
<uzu-cat> al 0% la beteria aguanta... 2-3 horas
<uzu-cat> batería*
<uzu-cat> sabéis como podría solucionarlo?
<julian_zZzZz> uzu-cat, xD
<uzu-cat> sep, yo tamien lo creo: xD
<uzu-cat> tambien*
<uzu-cat> y de 100% a 0% unos 15-10 min máximo
<uzu-cat> es algo estraño, la verdad
<uzu-cat> ninguna solución?
<uzu-cat> :(
<cesvlc> buenos dias! he cambiado mi lector de tarjetas interno usb y no funciona, osea el led de power va, pero le meto una tarjeta y ni caso. he puesto en blacklist el módulo ehci_hcd y tampoco hace nada (reiniciando, claro). ¿alguna idea?
<uzu-cat> Buenas de nuevo, como dije, tengo un problema con el indicador de la bateria, que no se corresponde a la realidad
<uzu-cat> si no sabéis como arreglarlo sabéis como podria por lo menos deshailitar los avisos de poca bateria restante y tal, que se hacen pesados
<CuriousX> uzu-cat: proba con ---> sudo acpi -B
<uzu-cat> voy a probar
<CuriousX> uzu-cat: sabes como puede que te deje de dar mensajes ?
<uzu-cat> acpi: command not found
<CuriousX> desactivando el servicio "acpid"
<CuriousX> si lo tenes que tener escribi ---> man acpi ---> acpi --help
<uzu-cat> pero acpid es solo de la bateria¿
<CuriousX> si
<CuriousX> hace una cosa
<CuriousX> instala ---> sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<CuriousX> decime cuando ya este instalado
<CuriousX> ya me estoy por ir
<cesvlc> luego más tarde replantearé mi pregunta del lector de tarjetas interno perezoso ;)
<CuriousX> puff de nada
<cesvlc> se ha caido, es un ping timeout
<Pablito> hola buenas tengo una consulta que programa me puede grabar archivos .img
<Pablito> ?
 * alexneb me piro a come... ñam ñam .. hambre!!
<alexneb> Pablito, unetbooting.. si lo quieres en un pen
<alexneb> Pablito, k3d si lo quieres en un cd
<Pablito> esta en lso repositorios
<julian_zZzZz> alexneb, unetbooting? en un pen? explicame
<Pablito> el k3d
<Pablito> ?
<alexneb> Pablito, k3d sip
<Pablito> gracias
<alexneb> julian_zZzZz,  google.. unetbooting..
<alexneb> es una aplicacion que permite quemar iso o img en un pendrive como si de un cd o dvd se tratase..
<julian> alexneb, vale vale...
<alexneb> julian, asi de esa forma no gastamos en cds.. o dvds
<julian> alexneb, osea que va bien pa montar live dvd, en usb... por ejemplo?
<alexneb> julian, lo pillas rapido eh?.. XDXD
<julian> na...
<alexneb> julian,  tengo un live con algunos datos importantes.. esta montado en etx4 y un aparticion pequeña en fat32 que contiene el driver.. asi llebo ubuntu en un pen
<alexneb> jajaj
<alexneb> julian,  mola.. mira en internet hay monton de tutos de como instalar ubuntu en un pendrive
<julian> alexneb, una pregunta
<alexneb> julian,  dime
<julian> dame un segundo
<alexneb> julian,  ok
<alexneb> 1
<Pablito> wuajuajauj
<alexneb> ya
<alexneb> dime
<alexneb> jajaj
<Pablito> alexneb
<Pablito> me intalo
<alexneb> Pablito,  si
<Pablito> un programa
<Pablito> apra creear
<Pablito> 3d
<Pablito> wuajuajau
<alexneb> ?
<alexneb> k3b
<alexneb> prdon
<alexneb> me confundi en la b
<nycko> !enter
<Pablito> ahhh
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<alexneb> XD
<Pablito> wuajuajaua
<Pablito> oka
<alexneb> nycko,  nas
<alexneb> julian,  que me piro a comer... te puedes acelerar un poco?
<julian> alexneb, jajaj dale dale
<julian> alexneb, que tenia una llamada en la ofis..
<julian> alexneb, bueno ahora si..
<alexneb> julian,  a ver a ver pregunta... (quesito azul)modelo trivial XD
<julian> alexneb, es posible tener un live y agregarle algunos paquetes propios y volver a quemarlo? como podria hacer uno esto...  (no espero que me lo expliques,.. solo si es posible que me dieras una luz.. una web o algo.. pa leer)
<julian> alexneb, no se si me hice entender.
<alexneb> julian,  si que hay manera .. un soft que te permite quemas tu equipo (con sus respectivas configuraciones) en un pen
<alexneb> el nombre es remastersys
<julian> alexneb, gracias
<alexneb> esta en google... para quemar puedes usar unetbooting... y asi tienes una copia de tu SO en un pen .. lo unico yo por ejemplo tengo una particion aparte con algunos archivos puedes tenerlos en etx4 .. yo uso fat32 por lo que te dije del driver,,
<alexneb> julian,  espero te sirva.. me voy .. chau
<voyager1> buenas mundo
<Gibarian> algun usuario de Bibus por aquí?
<julian> voyager1, Gibarian que tal.
<Gibarian> Que tal
<voyager1> gibarian dando un voltio por la red
<alona> uenas
<alona> xD
<linux-k> cuales son los premiros pasos para aprender a ser hakcer
<alona> yo tambn quiero saberlo
<alona> xD
<linux-k> ya somos dos
<alona> jajajaja
<alona> xD
<linux-k> es bien aprender cosas
<alona> ya
<alona> pero aqui no te enseñan nad
<sansen> definí hacker
<alona> solo te solucionan problemas
<linux-k> y donde puedo aprender esto
<alona> pues nolo se la verdad
<alona> yo yevo muxo tiempo intentandolo
<sansen> para que te enseñen andá a la universidad
<alona> pero nada
<alona> hacker no es ninguna profesion pa ir a la uni
<linux-k> hahahah launiversidad no te van a dar nada solo aprender a ser esto y esto
<linux-k> y al fin no hay nada
<alona> sansen:
<linux-k> yo quiero aprender para ayudar a lajente no para a ser les danio
<linux-k> daño
<alona> que digas hacte uun cursillo vale
<alona> pero que vayas a la uni
<alona> tas loco
<sansen> ??
<linux-k> que es la uni
<alona> que eres tonto sansen
<linux-k> hahahah
<linux-k> por que
<alona> la universidad
<alona> uni
<linux-k> ah
<alona> yo lo que quiero es paguinas web
<alona> nuse como hacerme una
<alona> jops
<linux-k> yo soy tecneco en informatica + tecneco esialezado en la red
<alona> ok
<linux-k> ah solo tienes que a prender html
<alona> eing¿?
<linux-k> y si no hay logares donde te dan un espacio para a ser tu pajena
<alona> ok
<linux-k> pero la capaceda es peque
<alona> ya
<alona> pero yo quiero una pag bien exa
<alona> sabes
<linux-k> siii
<alona> tu te has exo alguna¿?
<linux-k> yo si pero con una programa de dremwover
<alona> averla la pag
<linux-k> no la tengo en ningon servidor
<linux-k> solo la hago y la vindo
<linux-k> vendo
<linux-k> a personas nada mas
<sansen> !offtopic
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<linux-k> qque es offtopic
<sansen> que estás fuera de tema
<linux-k> por que sansen estoy fuera de tema
<linux-k> yo entre a que por aprender de ustedes por que a se un año yo no sabia nada de linux ahora garcias a dios y despues a ustedes si bien case todo sobre linux
<julian> linux-k, sabes todo? wow...
<linux-k> no todo
<linux-k> nadie puede saber todo
<julian> xD
<linux-k> ahora estoy tabajndo en una bajena para dar o tardoser la informacion de ubuntu o linux a mi puebla para sacarle del mundo de windwos
<linux-k> al mundo avierto delinux
<julian> bajena? mmmm no se que es eso
<linux-k> pajena
<linux-k> sit web
<julian> pajena? m
<linux-k> hahahah
<linux-k> siii
<julian> pagina.... mmm
<joaco> hola
<joaco> !google sintetizador-voz+ubuntu
<kubot> Sintetizador de voz para tu Ubuntu « Blog de Abelardo Jara ...: <http://pintucoperu.wordpress.com/2008/01/06/sintetizador-de-voz-para-tu-ubuntu/>; Festival, convertir texto a voz en Linux « Linux, Java y programación: <http://casidiablo.net/festival-sintetizador-voz-linux/>; Sintetizador de Voz para Linux « El Blog de Jarvega: GNU/Linux Ubuntu: <http://jarvega.wordpress.com/2007/09/08 (2 more messages)
<joaco> !mama21mama
<kubot> El facto !mama21mama no existe.
<joaco> !loggin
<kubot> El facto !loggin no existe.
<joaco> !log
<joaco> !imagen
<kubot> El facto !imagen no existe.
<recorcholisss> ¿Comando para saber qué sistema de archivos usa /dev/sda1?
<erUSUL> sudo parted -l
<recorcholisss> erUSUL: ty.
<alona> ola
<alona> alguien me ayuda a descargarme los sims 3 o los sims2 con parche y todo
<alona> pero sin cd claro
<voyager1> alona?
<voyager1> funciona en gnu?
<erUSUL> alona: aqui no puedes preguntar ese tipo de cosas.
<erUSUL> !warez
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<joaco> !warez
<kubot> Dije !warez hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<joaco> !google sims+ubuntu+descargar
<kubot> Juega Sims 3 en Linux - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2766754/Juega-Sims-3-en-Linux.html>; Ubuntu Games, interfaz para instalar juegos Nativos de Linux en ...: <http://www.cesarius.net/ubuntu-games-interfaz-para-instalar-juegos-nativos-de-linux-en-ubuntu/2007/07/31/>; [Ubuntu 9.04] Instalar VirtualBox 3: <http://es.kioskea.net/faq/3013-ubuntu-9-04-instalar-virtualbox-3>; (2 more messages)
<joaco> alona: alli tenes
<joaco> !google voz linux
<kubot> Festival, convertir texto a voz en Linux « Linux, Java y programación: <http://casidiablo.net/festival-sintetizador-voz-linux/>; Linux Para Todos - Software para Linux, para reconocimiento de voz.: <http://www.linuxparatodos.net/geeklog/article.php?story=20061005141204243>; Reconocimiento de voz en Linux | Estréllate y Arde: <http://www.estrellateyarde.org/equiv/reconocimiento-de-voz-en- (2 more messages)
<joaco> !google sintetizador de voz
<kubot> Sintetizador de voz, sintetizadores de voz gratis, hablar el ...: <http://www.programas-gratis.net/descargar-bajar/sintetizador-voz>; Descargar sintetizador de voz: <http://www.programas-gratis.net/b/sintetizador-de-voz>; Texto a voz - TTS - sintetizador de voz - voces Loquendo: <http://www.sodels.com/>; Síntesis de habla - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: (2 more messages)
<joaco> !google sintetizador de voz ubuntu
<kubot> Sintetizador de voz para tu Ubuntu « Blog de Abelardo Jara ...: <http://pintucoperu.wordpress.com/2008/01/06/sintetizador-de-voz-para-tu-ubuntu/>; Sintetizador de Voz para Linux « El Blog de Jarvega: GNU/Linux Ubuntu: <http://jarvega.wordpress.com/2007/09/08/sintetizador-de-voz-para-linux/>; El Rincon Del Cañon: Sintetizador de Voz en gnu/Linux: <http://elcanyon.blogspot.com/2009/12 (2 more messages)
<joaco> !google sintetizador de voz sexy ubuntu
<kubot> 80 - Linux Music 3.0: <http://linuxmusica.com/page/80/>; VOCALOID 2 [+Español] – Crea tus propias canciones estilo Anime ...: <http://www.angelux.net/2008/09/19/vocaloid-2-espanol-crea-tus-propias-canciones-estilo-anime.html>; Linux Mint 9 Fluxbox ha sido lanzado - Software libre, redes y ...: <http://patatux.net/linux-mint-9-fluxbox-ha-sido-lanzado/>; Macbuntu, ya disponible para Ubuntu (2 more messages)
<joaco> !Frases
<kubot> El facto !frases no existe.
<joaco> !voyager
<kubot> El facto !voyager no existe.
<joaco> !Ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<joaco> !Kubuntu
<kubot> Kubuntu es una distribución de GNU/Linux hermana de Ubuntu, con el entorno gráfico KDE en vez de Gnome | Soporte en #kubuntu-es
<joaco> !Mint
<kubot> Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<Sadlymistaken> hola, alguien sabe de alguna utilidad Php Generator para Ubuntu??
<julian> joaco, OE DEJA LA JODA CON EL BOT...
<joaco> perdon esque queria ver como funciona
<joaco> Sadlymistaken, Bluefish editor
<joaco> Sadlymistaken, o netbeans
<Sadlymistaken> digo un GENERADOR es decir, no un sitio donde puedas Escribir el código, y te lo ponga en colores..
<joaco> !google generador php
<kubot> Generador SQLite PHP (SQLite PHP Generator) por SQL Maestro Group ...: <http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/es/downloads/SQLite_PHP_Generador_50140_p/>; Descargar generador formularios php: <http://www.softonic.com/s/generador-formularios-php>; Generador online de formularios HTML y PHP: <http://www.xeduced.com/2009/05/22/generador-online-de-formularios-html-y-php/>; VisualWade, generador visual (2 more messages)
<joaco> Sadlymistaken, fijate a ver en uno de esos
<Sadlymistaken> kubot gracias, era eso lo que necesitaba, eres mi salvador
<joaco> !warez
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<joaco> xDDD
<Sadlymistaken> pero kubot, si eso es para windows!!
<joaco> !google generador+php+ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu, PHP y Software Libre: <http://donzeyt.blogspot.com/>; Smarty en Ubuntu | Smarty, Plantillas de PHP | Pablo Glanz: <http://www.pabloglanz.com.ar/2009/04/smarty-en-ubuntu-smarty-plantillas-de-php/>; ¿Como enviar un formulario tipo POST a un servidor php desde bash ...: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/79513>; MySQL PHP Generator | Descargar gratis: <http://mysql-php- (2 more messages)
<ssma> hola buenos dias a todos
<joaco> ssma, holaç
<ssma> disculpen alguien me podria ayudar a descargar virtual dj para ubuntu
<ssma> lo nesecito en mi computadora y no encuentro la forma
<joaco> !google virtual-dj+ubuntu
<kubot> YouTube - VIRTUAL DJ EN UBUNTU: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjNSryUwzlA>; virtual DJ | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/55169>; Necesito algun equivalente para virtual Dj para linux | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/40765>; Portable Virtual DJ PRO para Ubuntu :: soloUbuntu: <http://soloubuntu.com.ar/2008/12/portable-virtual-dj-pro-para-ubuntu.html>; Virtual DJ 5.2: (2 more messages)
<niko> joaco: stop.
<ssma> joaco,  lo chacare ... graciass!!!
<Sadlymistaken> joaco, esos que me has indicado son todos para windows...
<joaco> mmm
<recorcholisss> ¿Cómo me logueo como otro usuario desde la consola?
<joaco> pones /user y tu nick
<recorcholisss> joaco: Digo en la consola..
<joaco> Sadlymistaken, lo que yo uso para programar desde la consola es
<joaco> netbeans
<joaco> sorry
<recorcholisss> Ty de todos modos jeje
<hashashin> recorcholisss, su - nombreusuario
<joaco> Sadlymistaken, lo que yo uso para programar para php es netbeans
<Sadlymistaken> ya joaco, pero yo no quiero programar.... quiero que me genere formularios en php para mysql, cosa que en windows podia hacerlo con mil programas, pero en ubuntu no encuentro ninguno así, y el wine no me deja usar bien los de windows... no los "capta" bien
<joaco> ok
<Sadlymistaken> recorcholisss, si sabes inglés te lo explica detalladamente aquí un forero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299286
<joaco> Sadlymistaken, mira esto con el openOffice
<joaco> Sadlymistaken, http://fabianperez.blogspot.com/2008/02/uso-de-formularios-en-php.html
<joaco> Sadlymistaken, o puedes montarte una maquina virtual??
<recorcholisss> Graacias.
<Sadlymistaken> joaco, yo sé php, el problema es que no se AJAX para crear los formularios dificiles, que los programa que digo, los hace en un santiamen..
<Sadlymistaken> si fuesen formularios simples, guay, pero es que tienen bastantes combobox y tablas relacionadas, por eso necesito un "programa" generador... no un programa para escribirlo yo.
<joaco> Sadlymistaken, sip te entiendo lo que yo tengo es una maquina virtual de xp, y le instalo los programas que no me dan la misma facilidad en windows
<hashashin> Sadlymistaken, yo para cosillas así uso xataface pero igual no es lo que quieres tu, porque no es un programa como tal
<joaco> !Virtual Box
<kubot> joaco: No veo a nadie llamado Box.
<joaco> !Virtual niko
<kubot> niko: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Sadlymistaken> cedega?
<Sadlymistaken> uh..
<Sadlymistaken> xataface?
<Sadlymistaken> joaco, tu haces funcionar un windows xp con ubuntu abierto??
<Sadlymistaken> wooow
<Sadlymistaken> espern que voy a mirar esas cosas qye me acaban de decir..
<joaco> Sadlymistaken, o puedes usar para virtualizar crossover o tambien PlayOnLinux
<joaco> !google virtualbox+xp+en+ubuntu
<kubot> VirtualBox: Windows en Ubuntu Linux « Entre tuxes y pepinos: <http://tuxpepino.wordpress.com/2007/05/29/virtualbox-windows-en-ubuntu-linux/>; Xp sobre Ubuntu-Virtualbox « Tuxlink: <http://tuxlink.wordpress.com/2007/07/02/xp-sobre-ubuntu-virtualbox/>; VillaTIC - Instalar Ubuntu 7.10 en Windows XP con VirtualBox: <http://www.villatic.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=88&Itemid=2>; (2 more messages)
<Sadlymistaken> paren porfi joaco que me estas volviendo loco con tantas cosas que mirar jajaja
<PeterDrop> ups, se me apago el pc sin decir nada! donde puedo ver algun registro de errores?
<PeterDrop> pd: ya se me quemo la fuente hace como 2 meses :S
<Rexilio> se puede instalar visio 2007 en ubuntu 10.10 con wine
<Rexilio> ???
<alona> hay algun juego para ubuntu online¿?
<Rexilio> alona, Mundo war Craft se puede jugar si tienes instalado wine
<PeterDrop> alona quakelive
<alona> pero sin cd¿?
<Rexilio> alone, uno nativo puede ser  The Mana World
<alona> pero sin dc ni nada
<alona> esta el de los sims 3 o el de los sims 2¿?
<alona> oie
<alona> ¿?¿?¿?¿?
<PeterDrop> Rexilio, aqui puedes ver si se puede
<PeterDrop> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<PeterDrop> una alternativa es instalar virtual box,y  asi tienes win para aplicaciones mas espcficias
<alona> aver
<alona> me vais a contestar¿?
<PeterDrop> que ya no te contestaron?
<Rexilio> alona, creo que en la misma pagina puedes ver si algún juego de windows corre en Wine, así puedes jugar online los que sean compatibles. o como dijeron también con el virtual box.
<PeterDrop> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16664
<PeterDrop> sims 3
<PeterDrop> happy? xD
<PeterDrop> Rexilio, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=119
<PeterDrop> corre el visio tb
<PeterDrop> el 2007 esta calificado como Gold, no es malo saberlo
<alona> es que no entiendo
<alona> ya te estoy didiendo
<alona> vaya mierda chat
<alona> joder
<alona> no te soluciona nad he
<PeterDrop> hahaha
<PeterDrop> primero, la pregunta que hiciste te la contestaron
<PeterDrop> segundo, no es una consultora pagada, con obligacion de contestar
<PeterDrop> sin contar que con tus modales, no recibiras mucha ayuda, 10-4
<arlosmarirc> buenas. tengo un disco entero con una única partición sdb1, que cuando le da la gana me da error y sólo permite lectura. qué puede ser por favor? gracias
<erUSUL> arlosmarirc: eso es un error grave del sistema de ficheros. le pasaste un fsck a la partición? miraste en los logs que es lo que puede estar pasando ?
<arlosmarirc> sí he mirado el dmesg
<arlosmarirc> y parece un error del ext4
<arlosmarirc> http://pastebin.com/ybWcdufv
 * alexneb se va al curro... hasta ahora
<erUSUL> arlosmarirc: es el disco sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor] <
<erUSUL> arlosmarirc: los mensajes de antes de eso tb serian interesantes
<arlosmarirc> voy a ver
<erUSUL> por ejemplo yo tb tengo un disco algo tcado
<erUSUL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535948/
<arlosmarirc> http://pastebin.com/vHeYQyqx
<Gibarian> algun usuario de Bibus por allí? Tengo problemas para finalizar los documentos
<arlosmarirc> erUSUL, alguna idea?
<erUSUL> arlosmarirc: Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1716 <<< tiene sectores erroneos pasa el fsck con la opcion -ck
<arlosmarirc> no borra los ficheros no?
<arlosmarirc> como root? sudo fsck -ck /dev/sdb1?¿
<caldera_> diganme, por favor, como instalo plugin java, mi navegador es firefox 3.6 sobre kubuntu 8.04
<erUSUL> arlosmarirc: depende de lo dañado que esté el sistema de ficheros... podria mover ficheros a /lost+found/ o quizá alguno se quede inaccesible. es imposible saberlo a priori
<arlosmarirc> pure fail :S
<arlosmarirc> tengo ahí todas las series, fotos, vídeos etc
<arlosmarirc> es recuperable?
<erUSUL> arlosmarirc: mirate el « man e2fsck » ahi estan todas las opciones. puedes pasar primero un fsck informativo (opcion -n creo ) que no haga nada ( reparar ) asi ves como está la cosa
<erUSUL> arlosmarirc: tambien puede ser que no pase nada
<erUSUL> arlosmarirc: como dije no lo puedes saber a priory
<erUSUL> arlosmarirc: como dije no lo puedes saber a priori. haz un backup de todo lo que puedas leer antes de hacer el fsck
<erUSUL> si estas tan preocupado.
<arlosmarirc> muchas gracias erUSUL voy a probar
<fosco_> buenas
<mama21mama> buenas
 * mama21mama 0/
<agustin> buenas tardes
<agustin> segun vuestra experiencia....
<agustin> cual es el mejor navegador para ubuntu?
<agustin> nadie me responde?
<fosco_> no hay uno mejor
<fosco_> a mi me gusta chromium
<agustin> fosco_: gracias
<agustin> estaba comparando firefox, chromium y opera
<agustin> poquita actividad eh?
<fosco_> a esta hora si
<p47> Alguien aqui usa iphone ?
<nycko> !ask p47
<kubot> p47: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<p47> nycko, kubot lo que pasa es que quiero hacerle jail break a mi telefono pero no se como
<nycko> !ot p47
<kubot> p47: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<rbndj8> hola
<rbndj8> me pueden decir como puedo el limite de tiempo de megavideo
<rbndj8> estoy biendo peliculas
<flypp> con paciencia, reiniciando el router, tomándote un café, sacando el perro. Si ponen el límite de tiempo será por algo. Eso no es un problema ni mucho menos tiene nada que ver con ubuntu
<hashashin> ¿algun@ que useis conky con lua en maverick a las horas conky os acaba consumiendo burradas de ram?
<erUSUL> !bugs
<kubot> ¿Quieres reportar un bug? Leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | Usa comando « ubuntu-bug <nombre del paquete> » para crear un reporte, de no ser posible reporta directamente en launchpad http://bugs.ubuntu.com/.
<erUSUL> parece un "memory leak"
<SuperPastel> Hola.
<SuperPastel> Siguiendo el tutorial "http://perso.wanadoo.es/sven.rieke/MANUAL/Montar%20una%20particion%20desde%20Live%20CD.html" me encuentro con:          #  fdisk -l /dev/sda --> No se puede abrir /dev/sda ¿Por qué?
<erUSUL> te debe dar una razon. permiso denegado? usa sudo
<SuperPastel> em, sí, lo observe cuando pregunté xdd, gracias:)
<nycko> .oO( cuanto tiempo habra pasado desde que lo ejecuto hasta que pregunto? )
<SuperPastel> Em sí, otra pregunta:P    hago "sudo umount /mnt/sda1" y me stderrea: umount: /mnt/sda1: no se ha encontrado.... Cuando hago "sudo fdisk -l" me aparece ... ::SS???
<erUSUL> SuperPastel: te aparece /dev/sda1 ; no son lo mismo
<Keyboardx86> Hola a todos
<SuperPastel> Hola, alguien contestó? Se me congeló el cliente x)
<erUSUL> SuperPastel: te aparece /dev/sda1 ; no son lo mismo
<mama21mama> que onda esto?: Canonical se plantea transformar Ubuntu en distribución `Rolling Release´ http://bit.ly/fXC2rK
<mama21mama> seria ubuntu estable?
<SuperPastel> erUSUL: Peero... Tengo que montarlo, entonces... Siguiendo ese tutorial... tengo que poner /mnt/sda1 no?
<SuperPastel> :S
<erUSUL> SuperPastel: si tienes que montarlo entonces no uses *u*mount usa mount. y pon tanto el punto de montaje como el dispositivo
<SuperPastel> Em, ya, pero el tutorial dice que hay que hacer umount y luego mount... Entonces:        sudo mount -t ext4 -o rw /dev/sda1 /mnt/miUbuntu               mount: el punto de montaje /mnt/miUbuntu no existe
<erUSUL> SuperPastel: el punto de montaje que puede ser /mnt/sda1 si tu quieres pero tienes que crearlo previamente ( sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1 bastaria )
<SuperPastel> aa..
<SuperPastel> ok
<erUSUL> SuperPastel: en tu caso « sudo mkdir /mnt/miUbuntu »
<SuperPastel> funciona :D gracias gracias gracias :P
<SuperPastel> sudo mount -t ext4 -o rw /dev/$particion /mnt/miUbuntu      mmm   ---> mount: /dev no es un dispositivo de bloques
<SuperPastel> erUSUL,
<SuperPastel> claro x) se me cerró el script nada nada
<erUSUL> SuperPastel: y porque pones /dev/$particion ? no era /dev/sda1 ?
<SuperPastel> sisi
<SuperPastel> Es que estoy con un script para hacerlo automáticamente, ahora lo pongo:)
<cousteau> pues si no pones nada en la variable $partición, no hará nada
<RicoPastel> Noono, ya está, estaba bien xd, muchas gracias, funcionó perfecto , bye (k)
<recorcholisss> ¿Puedo descargar AÚN Ubuntu 9.10 desde Ubuntu.com (sitios oficiales) en su versión 64 bits desktop?
<xangua> old.releases.ubuntu o algo así buscalo en google
<xangua> obviamente dejará de tener soporte en  unos meses
<Vero2> hola
<recorcholisss> zangua: Graciass:)
<elibeto70> hola gente como estan
<Vero2> elibeto70: hola
<elibeto70> hola vero como estas
<Vero2> elibeto70: bien gracias y tu?
<alona> rama pa retocar fotos¿'
<erUSUL> gimp
<erUSUL> alona: ^
<Killman> Messi rules!
<Killman> alona: si, como dice erUSUL gimp es bueno para dieño grafico
<alona> eing¿?
<alona> ya lo yeba ubunto o como¿?
<erUSUL> alona: el programa que buscas se llama "gimp" instalalo
<alona> y como funciona¿?
<erUSUL> alona: pues como casi todos los programas de retoque. son programas complejos. que quieres hacer exactamente en la foto ? si es para quitar ojos rojos o algo asi llega con el visor de imagenes
<alona> para rocertar una foto primero
<moan> holas, configure iptables y syslog.conf para crear un "log" de iptables, el tema que ahora me tira todos esos datos a la pantalla y es bastante incomodo...
<erUSUL> alona: eso tambien lo haria gthumb f-spot o shotwell ( son visores/gestores) de fotos
<erUSUL> moan: algo hiciste mal. revisa la conf de syslog
<moan> erUSUL: mmm, el log esta andando bien, solo quiero quitar la info de la pantalla...
<erUSUL> moan: que info? si está logeando a la pantalla ( consola ) es que algo está mal configurado
<moan> erUSUL: lo mismo que se guarda en el log lo esta tirando a la pantalla (es un servidor yo lo administro por ssh, el tema que cuando tengo que ir a hacer algo directamente en el, es muy incomodo)
<moan> erUSUL: esta es la linea que configure en el syslog.conf >
<moan> "kern.warning          /var/log/iptables.log"
<erUSUL> moan: nada mas?
<moan> erUSUL: y despues las reglas de iptables
<voyager1> buenas
<moan> erUSUL: para que salga por la pantalla tendria que estar configurado en syslog.conf pero redirigido a "/dev/console" no a "/var/log/iptables"
<erUSUL> moan: pues no deberia pasar por lo que leo
<erUSUL> la verdad es que ni idea.
<erUSUL> yo uso firehol + ulog ....
<moan> si esta raro, voy a seguir investigando, gracias erUSUL
<erUSUL> por nada ;)
<Yandrak> hola?
<voyager1> que necesitas?
<Yandrak> Quería preguntar como saber de cuanto es mi partición swap v_v xD
<Yandrak> ??
<Yandrak> Alguien sabe como saber cuanto tengo en mi particion swap ? xD
<voyager1> tienes ubuntu'
<erUSUL> Yandrak: free -m | grep -i swap
<voyager1> mira en monitor de sistema
<Yandrak> eso estoy mirando
<Yandrak> pero, lo que pasa es que estoy mirando en la pestaña recursos en la particion de memoria de intercambio.. y de bajo de eso me pone memoria 5.8gb, y otro puntito al lado en verde que pone 2.3gb
<Yandrak> entonces por lo que se la memoria de intercambio tiene que ser el doble que la ram
<Yandrak> y tengo 6gb
<PeterDrop> alguna sugerencia de aplicacion para la creacion de diagramas Entidad Relacion?
<voyager1> cuanta ram tienes?
<Yandrak> 6gb
<voyager1> te sobra ram para aburrir
<voyager1> a no ser que tengas un servidor
<Yandrak> no, no
<saturno> una consulta.. no puedo ejecutar un archivo bash
<saturno> coloco asi $sh archivo.sh
<saturno> y no se ejecuta... alguna sugerencia?
<Yandrak> Lo que pasaba es que pensaba que mínimo tenía que tener el doble de memoria swap que de ram
<saturno> el fichero tiene permisos ejecutablas a nivel de usuario
<erUSUL> saturno:
<saturno> pero no logro ejecutarlo
<voyager1> si pero hasta cierdo límite
<erUSUL> saturno: sorry.
<erUSUL> Yandrak: con 6 GiB de ram y si no planeas suspender a disco con un 1 GiB de swap vas mas que servido
<voyager1> yo con 3.9 de ram me sobran 3 y tengo 2 de swap
<Yandrak> ahh
<Yandrak> ps entonces ya sta
<Yandrak> grax :)
<chicosoftware> hey gente
<chicosoftware> oe
<chicosoftware> aqui si hablan?
<saturno> no
<chicosoftware> lolz
<chicosoftware> oigan serio y el soporte
<mama21mama> !ask | chicosoftware
<kubot> chicosoftware: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<chicosoftware> de donde consigo los temas de el manejador de temas para lxde, instale u-lite linux, y me faltan los temas!
<chicosoftware> la extencon de los temas me sale disque (.obt)
<chicosoftware> y no los encuentro!
<omar> hola a todos!!!
<chicosoftware> hola
<omar> Consulta: tengo un dvd y quiero sacar una parte de él, una pequeña escena para fines malévolos y siniestros, alguien conoce alguna aplicación?
<omar> necesito un aplicación gráfica para eso
<chicosoftware> usa un programa llamado aidemux
<chicosoftware> *avidemux
<chicosoftware> u otro llamado OpenShot
<chicosoftware> son editores de video de buena calidad para los sistemas Linux
<omar> chicosoftware, tengo entendido que openshot es como el window media player
<omar> también serviría para los fines mencionados?
<omar> sorry, como el window moovie maker
<chicosoftware> exacto
<chicosoftware> ps es lo mas aanzado en edicion para linux
<xangua> dicen que es el mejor, o al menos eso postean casi siempre en los blogs
<chicosoftware> si es bueno
<chicosoftware> ya lo he usado
<omar> yo lo utilizo a menudo para hacer videos para mis hijas para el colegio y esas cosas
<omar> openshot, pero nunca para lo que necesito, jajajaj lo intentaré
<omar> gracias
<chicosoftware> ok
<fosco_> buenas
<Lago> hola
<ikatza> hola a todos
<ikatza> alguien sabe de algun programa q pueda ver que redes wifi capto y si intensidad de un modo grafico?
<george2002> wifiradar
<xangua> el gestor de redes que viene por defecto, en la esquina superior derecha
<chicosoftware> buenas
<dzup2> ikatza: instala wireless-tools
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<mr_kuma1> buenas estoy en un lío, de manera particular necesito configurar las X para que me de resolución de 800x600 y tengo ubuntu 10.10 puse algunas configuraciones como Panelsize, modes 80x600, PreferredMode 800x600 y sigue sin darme la resolución
<dzup2> pero modo grafico? puedes instalar wireshark , etc
<mr_kuma1> estoy en ubuntu 10.10 server, y las configuraciones que puse en el xorg.conf no estan funcionando alguien que pudiera orientarme
<ikatza> ok dzup2
<roberto_> hola tengo ubuntu 10.04 y quiero instalar google earth  no se como instalarlo soy novato....
<roberto_> alguien que me heche una mano
<fosco_> roberto_, lo mejor es poner google earth karmic en google
<fosco_> y tendrás varias guias
<fosco_> sigue una cualquiera
<xangua> te bajas el bin de la página de google earth, le das en propiedades del archivo y le das permisos de correr como programa
<dzup2> xangua: eso no sirve para karmic
<dzup2> google-earth da errores
<roberto_> entonces?
<dzup2> de librerias nose que .so, o quizas no lo haga bien
<xangua> dzup ubuntu 10.04 /= karmic
<xangua> dzup2
<dzup2> ahh
<dzup2> pues igual para lucid tampoco rula
<xangua> tons puedes instalarlo via medibuntu roberto_
<xangua> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<fosco_> !googleearth
<kubot> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<fosco_> no
<roberto_> entro a ese sitio
<roberto_> y
<dzup2> wtf es google-fu ?
<dzup2> ademas xangua el googleearth que viene en medibuntu para lucid tambien esta roto
<xangua> jum......
<dzup2> xangua: http://pastebin.com/Lw8472pB
<dzup2> a lo mnos a mi no me funciona, heh
<Lago> yo he usado googleearth en lucid y me ha funcionado bien
<dzup2> y que hiciste que no hice yo?
<dzup2> hmm confirmo de nuevo, voy a purge googleearth y reinstall ahi les digo, quizas ya fue arreglado
<Lago> Tengo el paquete googleearth_5.1.3533.1731-0medibuntu1_i386
<dzup2> bueno el que me esta instalado es: googleearth 5.1.3533.1731-0medibuntu1
<dzup2> que es el mismo
<Lago> lo estoy volviendo a instalar en lliurex a ver si me funciona
<dzup2> si, ami no me trabaja asi desde medibuntu, he confirmado y solo abre unos segundos y cierra
<Lago> la verdad es que yo guardo los paquetes tengo conexion  gprs en casa, osea cosa lentisima y tengo que aprovechar lo que me bajo al maximo
<Lago> este ya esta funcionando en lliurex 10.9 (musica)
<Lago> ¿quiza problemas con la grafica?... tengo muy poca idea de informática, lo siento
<metxas> buenas
<metxas> existe alguna forma de que el equipo establezca una conexion wifi sin que ningun usuario logee?
<metxas> o antes de logear
<yarince> hola, tengo un problema con la sintonizadora de tv AVerTV Digi Volar X HD
<yarince> A815, no me pilla los canales anidados nuevos com la sexta punto dos, etc. alguna solucion?
<dabor> metxas, prueba editando el archivo /etc/network/interfaces
<dabor> metxas, dale una leida a http://man-es.debianchile.org/wlan.html
<yarince> algun canal sobre tv ?
<dabor> yarince, que aplicación estas usando? tvtime?
<yarince> davor: no se a que te refieres?
<yarince> dabor, ??
<yarince>  AVerTV Digi Volar X HD A815
<dabor> yarince, me refiero a la aplicacion para ver tv
<yarince> ahh varias, kaffine, amarok , varias
<dabor> yarince, esas no son para ver tv
<cousteau> amarok? para ver la tv?
<yarince> yarince, pero he usado otras, que ahora no recuerdo.... y no va...
<yarince> Xine y MPlayer
<dabor> yarince, estas un poco confundido, esas son par aver videos, no sirven para sintonizar canales
<cousteau> no sé qué tal va XawTV para tarjetas de tv, pero para cámaras suele ir bien
<cousteau> al menos sirve para saber si va o no
<dabor> yarince, tvtime tambien va bien
<cousteau> y luego, algunos progs de vídeo también reconocen tarjetas de tv, creo que el vlc las reconoce, y puede que mplayer también
<yarince> esa si que no la tengo XawTV... pero con Xcine si veo la tv pero no veo los canales anidados, 6.1 6.2 etc.
<yarince> tambien con mplayer he visto tv pero no los canales anidados  que es por lo que pregunto
<vinicio> si tengo un procesador intel 64, uso el iso AMD 64 o el i386??? exite alguna compilacion para intel 64?
<cousteau> amd64 = 64 bits, ya sea amd, intel o lo que sea
<cousteau> "arquitectura x86-64"
<vinicio> oki perfecto, gracias
<cousteau> aunque la de 32 bits es jugar sobre seguro, funciona en todas
<cousteau> pero vamos, con probar el LiveCD de 64b ya vale
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-25
<giambattista> help
<giambattista> man
<kalo__> buenas buenas
<kalo__> me robaron mi compu
<kalo__> alguna idea para localizarla si la encienden???
<george2002> [kalo__] XD
<kalo__> nadie???
<george2002> [kalo__] la unica es que tengas en la maquina algun aparto que nadien tenga y que solo aya uno en el mundo
<kalo__> jajajajajaj
<kalo__> gracias
<kalo__> era unica
 * alexneb ta mañana
<george2002> y que de pura casualida el que tenga tu pc de a conocer los componentes
<dzup2> para que sirve este repo: deb http://archive.offensive-security.com pwnsauce main microverse macroverse restricted universe multiverse
<dabor> dzup2, para romper las dependencias de ubuntu?
<dzup2> hmm
<dzup2> dabor: http://hakblog.co.uk/2009/11/26/add-backtrack-4-tools-to-ubuntu-tutorial/
<dzup2> y que es backtrack anyways
<nfqs> son herramientas de seguridad
<nfqs> parece que trae los tipicos aircrack y demases
<jesusElifelet> :)
<jesusElifelet> @};-
<neo_> Hola a todos :)
<jesusElifelet> hola
<neo_> alguien sabe como ver el dispositivo de sonido este usando el sistema?
<neo_> xq quiero usar el xVidcap
<neo_> y no me graba sonido
<jesusElifelet> :-\ no se
<neo_> tengo alsa no tengo pulseaudio
<neo_> alguien sabe como instalar loopback con alsa en ubuntu?
<cagc4> hola buen dia, acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10 y tengo un problema no se ve una particion ext4 q tengo
<cagc4> q debo hacer
<dzup2> sudo fdisk -l
<dzup2> se mira ahi?
<cagc4> no se ve ahi
<cagc4> por la aplicacion utilidades de disco si la veo
<dzup2> si no se ve ahi, se ve desde otro sistema operativo (rediculo) o quizas este en otro disco duro?
<dzup2> cuantas unidades de disco tienes?
<cagc4> pues no se mira que en la aplicacion unidades de disco aparece /dev/sda1
<cagc4> y con el comando q me dices aparece
<cagc4> /dev/sdb4   ?           1     1802800  1759532544    a  OS/2 Boot Manager
<cagc4> La partición 4 tiene distintos principios físicos/lógicos (¿no Linux?):
<cagc4>      físicos=(269, 97, 50) lógicos=(0, 0, 1)
<cagc4> La partición 4 tiene distintos finales físicos/lógicos:
<cagc4>      físicos=(0, 0, 0) lógicos=(1802799, 23, 37)
<cagc4> La partición 4 no termina en un límite de cilindro.
<dzup2> !paste cagc4
<kubot> cagc4: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cagc4> listo kubot  la direccion es http://paste.ubuntu.com/536152/
<cagc4> <dzup2>  si viste mi link?
<dzup2> si
<dzup2> ubuntu nativo o virtualizado?
<dzup2> haber pastebin esto: sudo blkid
<cagc4> es ubuntu nativo
<cagc4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536159/
<dzup2> ahi se ven 2 ext4
<cagc4> si
<dzup2> falta otra?
<cagc4> correcto pero cuando voy por equipo
<cagc4> no se ve
<dzup2> osea te falata montarla?
<dzup2> falta*
<cagc4> si
<cagc4> exacto
<cagc4> pero le doy montar y dice q ya esta montada
<dzup2> si ya la tienes en fstab puedes tratar montar todas asi: sudo mount -a
<cagc4> cagc4@delfinoferoce:~$ mount /dev/sda4
<cagc4> mount: según mtab, /dev/sda4 ya está montado en /home
<cagc4> montaje erróneo
<dzup2> ejecuta el comando que puse
<cagc4> si ya no aparecio error
<cagc4> pero sigue sin verse
<dzup2> y si eso es correcto, pega un ls -al /home    en pastebin
<cagc4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536163/
<dzup2> mount: seg?n mtab, /dev/sda4 ya est? montado en /home   <---
<dzup2> en que home en la tuya?
<dzup2> o en /mnt
<dzup2> o esa ext4 es /home
<dzup2> que es a lo que suena, tienes /home separada de / ?
<dzup2> osea cuando instalaste
<dzup2> escogiste / y otra para /home y otra para swap ??
<cagc4> humm si cogi una /  la otra /home
<dzup2> pues entonces esta montada como /home
<cagc4> huy q pena pero no entendi
<dzup2> osea que esa ext4 es /home
<dzup2> pues en su paste ese dice 2 etx4 una como / y la otra sera /home
<dzup2> puede averiguarlo si analiza su /etc/fstab
<cagc4> pero entonces esta mal?
<dzup2> no creo, haber pastebin cat /etc/fstab
<dzup2> de hecho es preferible instalar asi como lo hiso, con una /home separada
<cagc4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536164/
<cagc4> la #Entry for /dev/sda3 : yo se la puse para q cargara la ntfs al arranque
<dzup2> esta bien
<dzup2> que tamaño le diste a la particion de /home?
<cagc4> 114 gb
<dzup2> y7 / ?
<cagc4> 50 gb
<dzup2> y / ? y swap ?
<dzup2> 50g es mucho para / pero en fin, no veo problemas
<cagc4> swap 13 gb
<cagc4> y tengo otra extendida 13 gb
<dzup2> huh eso estubo mal, swap solo 2.5 veses su tamaño de ram
<cagc4> y causa problemas?
<dzup2> no, pero estas gastando bytes que jamas vaz a usar
<dzup2> cuanta ram tiene?
<cagc4> tengo 4
<cagc4> osea q mas esta bn
<cagc4> no?
<dzup2> bueno entonces diriamos que esta bien
<dzup2> el / si es exagerado, yo lo pondria de 20g cuando mucho y se me hace mucho
<cagc4> se puede  redimensionar de nuevo o algo asi?
<arp-> dejala asi
<arp-> cuadno entres a instalar software con el tiempo.. el espacio vuela
<cagc4> ok
<cagc4> esta raro q no se vea la otra cierto
<cagc4> bueno me tengo q marchar
<cagc4> muchas gracias por su ayuda dzup2 y arp
<cagc4> mañana me conectare.
<cagc4> saludos
<TrueNhero> nas
 * TrueNhero jaja
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches Sr. TrueNhero
<mefistofeles> :o
<TrueNhero> como hago una particion extendida en gparted? ya tengo una donde esta el swap pero no recuerdo como la hice....
<TrueNhero> nas?
<dzup2> y eso que estas usando una utileria visual :p que tal si lo usaras con el backend?
<dzup2> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html  leerte esto
<TrueNhero> como es q hago la particion extendida?
<dzup2> TrueNhero: gparted es nomas un frontend en python, pues ejecutalo con: sudo gparted   los menus son bastante obvios
<fosco_> buenas
<ikatza> saludos a todos
<ikatza> me acabo de instalar wifi radar
<ikatza> y me gustaria saber como lo hago
<ikatza> para poder tenerlo como el network manager de ubuntu
<ikatza> es dei
<ikatza> es decir
<ikatza> arriba en la derecha de pantalla
<voyager1> ikatza un momento
<voyager1> ubuntu no detecta tu router?
<ikatza> si si
<ikatza> si con el gestor de redes de gnome
<ikatza> me va muy bien
<ikatza> pero queria
<ikatza> algo mas avanzado
<ikatza> que me diese mas informacion de cada conexion
<voyager1> wifi radar está en los repositorios de ubuntu?
<ikatza> si
<ikatza> me lo acabo de instalar
<voyager1> en ubuntu yo me conecto con el que viene de serie
<voyager1> no sabría decirte
<ElPasmo> ikatza: ni idea, me lo he instalado para echarle un vistazo y he buscado un poco por internet a ver si alguien había tenido el mismo problema... y nada. Sólo se me ocurre que les sugieras esa opción para la próxima versión en: http://wifi-radar.berlios.de/surveys/wr-survey-features.php
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> gracias
<ikatza> otra cosa
<ikatza> alguien sabe como hacer que un ordenador q recibe buena señal wifi
<ikatza> la mande a otros ordenadores?
<ElPasmo> QUe yo sepa las tarjetas wifi sólo son receptoras de señal, no emisoras.
<pipo65> no se como se hace pero se debe de poner como servidor dns
<ElPasmo> Existen repetidores de señal en el mercado y puntos de acceso por unos 30€ los más baratos.
<pipo65> ElPasmo: pueden hacer ambas cosas
<ikatza> ya
<ElPasmo> pipo65: mmm pues mira, esa es una cosa que me gustaría aprender a hacer :D
<ikatza> pero yo tengo un ordenador con una antena casera
<ikatza> con una parabolica mejor dicho
<ikatza> y ese pc esta en un punto determinado de mi casa
<ikatza> y solo ese ordeandor tiene una buena conexion a internet
<ikatza> ya que el receptor de señal va a ese pc
<ikatza> y lo q me gustaria hacer
<pipo65> yo por ejemplo con la makina q tiene debian cuando instale entre las opciones estaba la de servidor dns
<ikatza> es que ese pc
<ikatza> pueda enviarme esa señal
<ikatza> como sea
<ikatza> con wifi,  cable o lo q sea
<ikatza> a los demas pc's
<ikatza> me entiendes?
<pipo65> y lo q hago es que con la placa de wi se conecta a una red vecina y par la eth le pasa internet a otras makinas en casa
<pipo65> es decir por cable
<pipo65> a la ves la makina servidor hace habeces de firewall
<ElPasmo> pipo65: ¿tienes algún manual o howto a mano?
<pipo65> ikatza: yo eso tambie lo hice una ves con una distro q se llama koyote
<pipo65> coyote
<pipo65> no pero te busco
<ikatza> ccoyote
<ElPasmo> gracias pipo65
<ikatza> me suena
<ikatza> y esa distro q hace?
<pipo65> http://ubuntu-ar.org/soporte/comos/compartir-internet
<pipo65> ikatza: eso solo
<pipo65> pero se puede usar en un 486
<pipo65> no usa disco duro
<pipo65> solo un diskete
<pipo65> piola no
<ElPasmo> pipo65: un par de correcciones, volvemos a lo mismo, la tarjeta normal de wifi de un ordenador no es emisor, sólo receptor. Tú estás hablando de crear una puerta de enlace configurando una computadora como servidor NAT. Pero para ello necesitas dos interfaces de red diferentes. Vuelvo a la pregunta original de ikatza, en principio sin un punto de acceso no se puede amplificar la señal wifi que llega a una computadora.
<filo> hola, alguien puede ayudarme a crear un servidor de correo con horde?
<ElPasmo> Que si le sirve este otro enfoque estupendo :)
<ikatza> ok lo se
<ikatza> pero quiero saber los pasos para poder hacerlo
<ikatza> ya conseguire el materila q me haga falta
<ikatza> la cosa es q estoy tan perdido
<ikatza> q no se ni por donde empezar
<ElPasmo> Perdona ikatza, me he perdido... ¿para poder hacer qué?
<ikatza> para poder pasar esa buena señal wifi q recibo a otros pc de mi casa
<ikatza> ya sea de forma wifi
<ikatza> o mediante ethernet
<ElPasmo> filo: no tengo ni idea de horde, pero tienen un canal propio en este servidor #horde ¿has preguntado allí?
<filo> no, no sabía que disponía de canal propio. gracias por contestar ;)
<ElPasmo> Pues hay dos enfoques, o te compras un repetidor y amplificas la señal directamente, o haces lo que ha sugerido pipo65 que es usar un ordenador como servidor NAT, para ello necesitas dos interfaces de red y seguir el howto que ha enlazado pipo65.
<amphorae> Canonical migra a Ubuntu 85.000 ordenadores de la Policia francesa
<pipo65> los ladrones estan hasta las manos
<pipo65> pipo65 en argentina logra migrar 70 ordenadores
<amphorae> http://www.wiredvc.com/french-gendarmerie-308switch-85000-pcs-to-ubuntu-and-save/
<pipo65> y de puro gusto
<pipo65> yo creo q si todos ponemos un poco de si no sera dificil llevar a todos al mundo linux
<pipo65> sabes q es lo dificil
<pipo65> para migrar a alguien
<pipo65> hacer q le ponga ganas a migrar
<pipo65> muchos me dicen linux es dificil de manejar
<amphorae> La resistencia al cambio
<filo> realmente deberiamos conseguir eso mismo pipo65
<pipo65> y yo les digo como has echo para aprender a usar windows
<filo> pero es muy dificil de conseguir por eso mismo, la gente sabe manejar un sistema y se niega a cambiar
<pipo65> le digo que hicistes cuando algo no te funcionaba en windows
<pipo65> ellos mismos tienen las respuestas
<pipo65> muchos me dicen y busque en google y encontre una pag q decia como hacerlo
<pipo65> les digo por q no hacen los mismo con linux
<filo> es mas en mi instituto actualmente el servidor que gestiona todos los pc es linux (creo que debian) y lo van a cambiar por windows server por que microsoft les regala la licencia
<pipo65> filo diles que los de ubuntu le regalan 3 licencias
<pipo65> a cambio de q no hacepte la de microsoft
<filo> evidentemente saben que muchas distros de linux son completamente gratuitas y a pesar de ello no se que acuerdo tendran con microsoft pero todos los ordenadores tienen windows instalado
<pipo65> si te dicen q linux no usa licencias dile q estan equibocados y q si usa la gpl gnu
<filo> y centran la enseñanza en windows
<pipo65> yo voy a barias escuelas a dar charlas a los chicos
<pipo65> de ves en cuando
<pipo65> les esplico cosas q los entusiasma
<filo> yo no tengo los suficientes conocimientos como para dar charlas por que a pesar de que me encanta utilizarlos me muevo como un usuario
<pipo65> por ejemplo el otro dia les enceñe a usar el aircrack
<pipo65> cuando bieron q podian crackear una red wifi con un ordenador muy viejo se pusieron a 100
<pipo65> estan entusiasmadisimos
<filo> hahahaha
<pipo65> igual les mostre el entorno e17
<filo> no me extraña yo las primeras veces que hice pruebas (con mi propio router por supuesto) también me quedé maravillado
<pipo65> puse muchas cosas transparentes en el escritorio
<pipo65> todo en un pentium2 con 256 de ram
<pipo65> y el profesor de el curso me dijo cuando vuelvo a dar otra charla hay barios alumnos q piden q vuelva
<filo> ^^
<pipo65> si siguo asi me voy a hacer un fans club
<filo> y sobre horde no tendras conocimientos no?
<pipo65> nop pero sera cuestion de buscar algun tutoria
<pipo65> filo: para q se utiliza horde
<filo> para crear un webmail
<pipo65> y es necesario hacerlo con eso
<filo> y necesito que sea horde por que he de hacer una migración desde otro horde y se necesitan conservar todas las bases de datos
<filo> ya que hay mensajes muy importantes que debemos conservar (todo esto lo hago de forma gratuita para la asociacion cultural a la que pertenezco y se ahorren el hosting)
<pipo65> filo: sabes programar en php
<pipo65> antes de empesar a modoficar debes de hacer un back hasta de el ultimo archivo
<pipo65> filo y antes de migrar la base de datos debes de probarlo si se puede en otro equipo
<filo> hice un  ciclo formativo de informatica y me enseñaron muy poco de php
<filo> lo del backup lo daba por echo pero no se que es lo que tengo que instalar para poder tener el server horde
<filo> ya que (creo) debe haber un server postfix o sendmail instalado también
<filo> y esos servidores deben ser configurados
<esmirlin> hola gente, una pregunta técnica, estaba pensando en comprarme un sobremesa porque se rompió el laptop (sólo el mónitor) y estoy un poco harto de currar con el netbook, que es tan pequeño... el caso es que hoy he pensado que si sería posible quitar el monitor del portatil (sólo afectaria a la webcam y al micrófono interno) y utilizar el portatil como  si fuera una torre dónde enchufar un monitor de sobremesa ratón y t
<pipo65> filo:
<pipo65> http://wiki.horde.org/HowTo?referrer=WikiHome
<esmirlin> o el monitor sería funcional para algo¿?
<pipo65> abre el link con google crome
<pipo65> para poder traducirlo
<filo> pues tendré que instalarlo que hasta ahora solo tenía firefox
<pipo65> hay te explica como se instala como se configura y los bugs probables q te puedan aparecer y como remendarlos
<ElPasmo> esmirlin: si tienes una salida VGA en el portátil le puedes conectar un monitor cualquiera en principio
<ElPasmo> y el teclado y ratón lo puedes enchufar por usb, yo tengo un netbook al que le conecto a una tele grande para ver películas cómodamente.
<esmirlin> ElPasmo: si que tiene, el caso es que no sé si va a ser posible hacer que el portatil al iniciar directamente se encienda en el monitor externo si necesitar un paso previo en el monitor interno
<ElPasmo> esmirlin: comprueba el teclado de tu portatil a ver si tiene alguna tecla de función que permita alternar entre monitores (normalmente es una combinación de tecla Fn con F4 o F5) de esta manera no necesitas "ver nada" para alternar entre monitores.
<esmirlin> sí que la tiene
<ElPasmo> esmirlin: pues en principio debería funcionarte con ese atajo de teclado. ¿Te ha dado problemas?
<filo> pipo65: por lo poco que he podido entender de lo que me han dicho en #horde puerdo instalar cualquier otro webmail ya que los mails están en imap server
<pipo65> eso lo tendras q resolver tu filo
<pipo65> yo no tengo horde
<esmirlin> ElPasmo: no si sque ni siquiera lo he probado, pero ya te digo sería genial utulizar mi portatil de torre, está bien de ram, de disco duro y de hardware, bluetooz, wifi y tal
<filo> pues muchas gracias por todo ;)
<ElPasmo> Pues yo apuesto a que no vas a tener problema esmirlin, pruébalo y nos cuentas :)
<pipo65> filo puedes preguntar en #debian-es
<pipo65> hay mucha gente dedicada ahi tambien
<esmirlin> ElPasmo: y crees conveniente arrancar la pantalla del portatil¿? es decir, hay algo que pueda afectar el hecho de no tener la propia pantalla?
<ElPasmo> en principio ninguno
<ElPasmo> vamos, yo le tengo montado a mi madre un netbook de hp con una pantalla de tele grande también, y siempre siempre le arranca en la tele sin problemas (el monitor del netbook, pese a que está bien, está siempre apagado)
<filo> muchas gracias pipo65
<pipo65> de nada
<esmirlin> genial pues voy a probar y ya te contaré
<anonimo> ElPasmo, Si, eso se guarda en la configuracion
<ElPasmo> anonimo: ¿perdón? Me perdí, ¿a qué te refieres?
<anonimo> esmirlin, Es mejor no encender la propia pantalla, porque no tiene utilidad si tienes otra grande al lado
<anonimo> ElPasmo, Al hp y la TV
<anonimo> Que siempre aparecera la imagen en la TV si asi lo configuras, claro
<esmirlin> anonimo: y cómo se configura eso?
<ElPasmo> anonimo: sí claro :) Pero vamos, que no es nada de configuración software, es la configuración hardware del propio portátil usando ese atajo de teclado.
<pipo65> igual ten cuidado con las fuentes pues no siempre se lee bien en la pantalla grande
<ElPasmo> esmirlin: ya te dije, con la tecla Fn y la de función correspondiente :)
<pipo65> si es bueno para ver videos
<pipo65> yo lo tengo en fn + f5
<ElPasmo> El único problema serio que te puede dar es que tuvieras configurado una resolución que el monitor que vayas a usar no acepte... pero vamos, eso es que consigas un monitor o tv adecuado.
<anonimo> ElPasmo, no, es de software
<anonimo> xD
<anonimo> pero bueno
<anonimo> xD
<anonimo> si no fuera por el software solo la podrias ver en baja resolución :)
<anonimo> creeme
<ElPasmo> anonimo: discrepo... bueno, vale eso sí... pero a lo que me refiero es que da igual si inicias windows o ubuntu o mac, con la tecla de marras lo pasas al monitor externo y santas pascuas (eso es hardware). Luego la resolución de cada SO es sw, por supuesto :P
<ElPasmo> Y eso sobrevive a cortes de tensión eléctrica :P
<anonimo> ElPasmo, que no tio... xD
<anonimo> Que te saca una imagen en bruto
<anonimo> Tienes que configurarlo todo a traves de soft
<anonimo> No es iwal de verdad
<ElPasmo> Bueno bueno, no lleguemos a las manos :P En cualquier caso, y a consecuencias prácticas a esmirlin le da igual si es hardware o software el cableado del atajo de teclado :P
<anonimo> xD
<ElPasmo> No nos perdamos en discusiones semánticas :P
<pipo65> tambien puede que alla una opcion en la bios
<pipo65> que te de boot screen
<pipo65> y puedes configurar con que arrancar
<pipo65> es decir con q pantalla
<ikatza> una pregunta
<ikatza> porque al apretar alt + f2
<ikatza> no se ejecuta el lanzador de aplicaciones en mi ubuntu 10.10?
<amphorae> ikatza, revisa que distribución de teclado has puesto
<amphorae> ikatza, yo instalé gnome-do y lo configuré para Ctrl-space, me resulta mucho más cómodo
<Toni1> hola todos
<Toni1> tengo un problema con el navegador Firefox, hay páginas que no me las "lee" porque parece ser que falta algún complemento
<Toni1> por ejemplo la página de IKEA
<Toni1> alguien puede ayudarme, por favor?
<erUSUL> necesitaras flash
<erUSUL> Toni1: instala ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Toni1> me puedes decir cómo?
<erUSUL> Toni1: Aplicaciones>Centro de software de ubuntu
<erUSUL> Toni1: buscalo
<Toni1> estoy en ello
<Toni1> ya, pero sigo con el mismo problema
<Toni1> no se reproduce nada
<Toni1> no sale nada
<erUSUL> Toni1: deberia bastar con eso. reiniciaste el navegador?
<Toni1> si
<Toni1> pero nada
<ubunteros_unidos> Toni1, o si quieres puedes instalar FlashPlayer desde Sistema -->Administracion --> Gestor de paquetes Synaptic, el paquete se llama flashplugin-installer, ese paquete me funciona bien a mi.
<ubunteros_unidos> Toni1, si aparece marcado en verde es que ya lo tienes instalado
<erUSUL> Toni1: a ver; youtube funciona?
<Toni1> un momento
<Toni1> sí, youtube funciona
<Toni1> la página de Ikea... NO
<ikatza> amphorae
<ikatza> como miro q distribucion tengo?
<razieliyo> buenas
<razieliyo> ayer se me instalo un nuevo kernel, una actualizacion
<razieliyo> y hoy me he encontrado con la sorpresa de ke windows ha desaparecido de la lista de grub
<Toni1> tiene algo que ver con la reproducción de archivos .swf
<razieliyo> fui a mirar al menu.lst, pero no esta!!
<razieliyo> he mirado en /boot/grub/
<razieliyo> pero no aparece
<amphorae> ikatza sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<razieliyo> alguien sabe si han cambiado el funcionamiento del grub o algo?
<amphorae> en las lineas de los repositorios ves que version de ubuntu tienes
<razieliyo> o si han cambiado el archivo menu.lst de nombre o algo
<erUSUL> razieliyo: ahora se usa grub2
<erUSUL> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<razieliyo> joder con las actus
<razieliyo> con lo bien ke estaba el menu.lst
<razieliyo> era facil de editar y eso
<razieliyo> No /boot/grub/menu.lst. It has been replaced by /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<ikatza> amphorae
<ikatza> con consigo entender nada
<razieliyo> dice ke no edite el grub.cfg a mano
<razieliyo> pf
<razieliyo> ke mierda
<razieliyo> con razon estaba intentando meterme en windows con comandos y no funcionaba
<razieliyo> ke opinais del nuevo grub?
<Toni1> erUSUL alguna idéa sobre lo mio?
<amphorae> razieliyo, sudo update-grub
<razieliyo> amphorae, eso si mal no recuerdo, me lo hacia solo, verdad
<razieliyo> ?
<erUSUL> Toni1: que yo sepa los swf no se pueden reproducir en linux. pero por lo que recuerdo ikea usaba flash normal
<amphorae> si
<razieliyo> no se ke pasa, pero me sigue sin reconocer windows
<Toni1> entonces?
<Toni1> porque puede ver perfectamente la página http://www.ikea.com/es/es/ con Google Chrome y con Firefox no?
<amphorae> razieliyo, primero, no te pongas nervioso. De ultima hay un CD que tiene ciento y pocos megas, el Parted Magic, lo bajas, quemas un CD y tiene Extras Menu donde vas a grub2 y ahi puedes iniciar windows
<razieliyo> amphorae, acabo de ver una cosa ke es para ponerme nervioso
<razieliyo> he intentado montar el disco de windows, y me dice esto:
<razieliyo> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<razieliyo> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Input/output error
<razieliyo> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<razieliyo> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<razieliyo> then reboot into Windows twice
<erUSUL> razieliyo: ya sabes lo que hacer ... « In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<erUSUL> 14:42 < razieliyo> then reboot into Windows twice »
<ubunteros_unidos> Toni1, depende como crearon la pagina en cuestion, por ejemplo al salir del facebook desde Firefox, nunca me cierra bien la sesion, sin embargo desde Chromium si funciona bien
<Toni1> osea, que Firefox es una patata?
<razieliyo> erUSUL, si no puedo entrar en windows, dificilmente voy a poder hacer un chkdsk en windows
<amphorae> razieliyo, hiciste sudo update-grub en un terminal=
<razieliyo> todo esto me esta pasando desde ayer ke instale las actualizaciones pendientes
<ubunteros_unidos> Toni1, no necesariamente, todo depende del codigo HTML, y como el navegador lo interpreta
<razieliyo> amphorae, si, y no me devuelve windows
<erUSUL> razieliyo: mira el dmesg a ver si es un error de disco
<razieliyo> voy
<amphorae> si es muy grande usa pastebin
<Toni1> ubunturos_unidos: osea que, Firefox, descartado no?
<razieliyo> voy a pegarlo en pastebin
<ubunteros_unidos> Toni1, yo por si acaso tengo los dos navegadores instalados
<amphorae> razieliyo, me parece que vas a ahorrar tiempo creando un CD de Parted Magic que ademas tiene un monton de herramientas, hay que tenerlo. Yo lo uso para iniciar ubuntu en mi macbook
<ubunteros_unidos> Toni1, lo que no funciona en uno, funciona en otro
<razieliyo> amphorae, yo creo ke va a ser la opcion correcta, es que estoy realmente jodido, porke en windows tengo varios programas para clase
<Toni1> ubunteros_unidos: gracias, gracias, yo tambień, pero voy a terminar por olvidarme de Ubuntu porque cada día tengo un problema diferente
<razieliyo> jajajajaja
<razieliyo> ponte windows 7
<amphorae> razieliyo, http://partedmagic.com/download.html
<Toni1> todo son inconvenientes, cosas que no entiendo.....
<Toni1> comandos nuevos para mí
<Toni1> ufffffffffff estoy agobiado
<Toni1> y eso que cada vez que entro aquí me ayudáis un montón
<Toni1> aclarándome dudas, solucionándome problemas... :)
<razieliyo> a ver si esto os dice algo http://pastebin.com/nqWLLdKg
<amphorae> razieliyo, otro consejo en estos casos es volver a hacer sudo apt-get update y luego sudo apt-get upgrade
<amphorae> Tal vez algo se te instalo mal
<amphorae> Yo actualizo frecuentemente, estoy al dia y nunca tengo problema, con tres maquinas diferenes
<razieliyo> amphorae, espero ke si, por regla general, no se puede haber jodido la particion, no?
<ubunteros_unidos> Toni1, no creas que eres el unico, yo empece hace 1 semana con Ubuntu, soy nuevo en esto, pero no me cambio por nada del mundo
<amphorae> razieliyo, no lo creo porque no tocaste la tabla de particiones para nada
<razieliyo> ke va, no toké nada
<Toni1> si yo en el fondo estoy contento, si es hablarme de Windows y me vuelve a salir acné (con los años que tengo)
<razieliyo> voy a hacer el update y el upgrade
<amphorae> razieliyo, hacelo con frecuencia
<amphorae> Estos dias hubo dos actualizaciones de los mismos kernels, por algo fue
<razieliyo> amphorae, el upgrade no ha instalado nada nuevo, todo se ha kedado como estaba
<amphorae> y estuvo eso del parche de las 200 lineas
<Toni1> ubunteros_unidos gracias por la atención prestada, por tu paciencia
<razieliyo> si, yo creo ke me ha tocado meter la pata a mi, yo tengo la mala costumbre de aceptar las actualizaciones
<Toni1> ubunteros_unidos un saludo
<amphorae> razieliyo, yo tambien, instalo todo lo que viene
<Toni1> y hasta la próxima, que seguro que será pronto
<Toni1> :)
<ubunteros_unidos> Toni1, de nada estamos para ayudarnos
<razieliyo> amphorae, sigue igual, voy a bajarme el parted
<razieliyo> a ver si tengo suerte
<amphorae> razieliyo, quemate el parted magic y ves que sistemas operativos tienes booteables, el PM te bootea cualquier cosa
<razieliyo> vale, gracias tio, me quedare por aqui y te comento
<amphorae> Encuentra los SO y los bootea de una
<razieliyo> es como una panacea, no?
<amphorae> Ya te digo, yo no instalo grub en mi macbook, uso ese CD
<razieliyo> una cola de fenix, o algo asi
<razieliyo> eso esta bastante bien, yo siempre lo he visto por ahi pululando el parted, pero nunca me ha dado por usarlo
<razieliyo> y por lo que dices, merece bastante la pena tenerlo a mano
<razieliyo> pues menos mal que me ha dado por preguntar, porque mi siguiente paso iba a ser formatear windows
<amphorae> razieliyo, nunca te apures a formatear, hay que tener paciencia en estas cosas
<razieliyo> amphorae, eso veo, a ver si se me soluciona el problema, con ver que me carga windows estare contento
<amphorae> Y siempre tener respaldos para restaurar una particion alterada, el windows es muy vulnerable
<razieliyo> ademas, que es que hoy voy a entrar en windows en clase y no aparecía, pensé y me acorde que ayer actualicé
<razieliyo> y en seguida relacioné
<razieliyo> pensé, recordé que actualicé y relacioné
<razieliyo> bonito juego de palabras
<razieliyo> pues creo que voy a pasarme por aqui mas a menudo
<razieliyo> por si puedo ayudar y eso
<ubunteros_unidos> Buenas, han tenido experiencias con paginas web que no cargan?, en mi caso me llama la atencion que no puedo iniciar sesion en www.hotmail.com, pongo el e-mail y la contraseña, pero no funciona.
<ubunteros_unidos> Lo he probado desde Firefox inclusive usando el user agent switcher y nada
<razieliyo> amphorae, GRACIAS
<razieliyo> GRACIAS GRACIAS GRACIAS GRACIAS
<razieliyo> he arrancado windows
<razieliyo> haha
<razieliyo> con el pmagic
<razieliyo> tio, esto es la hostia
<razieliyo> la distribucion esta, yo pensaba que era el partition magic, pero no, es una distro de linux
<razieliyo> otro punto para el pingüino
<razieliyo> amphorae, de nuevo, gracias, ahora tendré que averiguar que pasa con el grub
<razieliyo> pero vamos, de momento puedo arrancar windows por ahi, asi no pierdo los datos
<mama_> hola necesito ayuda, alguien sabe de apache??
<mama_> perdon es ampache, para hacer streaming el el pc
<amphorae> razieliyo, me alegro mucho
<mama_> he seguido las instrucciones de este post http://taringa.net/posts/linux/8079927/Como-armar-un-servidor-de-streaming-de-audio-en-una-EEEpc.html
<amphorae> razieliyo, el parted magic es una distro en base a slackware
<mama_> pero en el paso 4 me sale esto Error: Database Already exists and Overwrite not checked	
<amphorae> asi como ubuntu esta basado en debian
<razieliyo> amphorae, acabo de resolver el problema
<razieliyo> buscando por google, he encontrado lo siguiente:
<amphorae> razieliyo, cuenta a ver como lo hiciste
<razieliyo> sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<razieliyo> sudo grub-update
<razieliyo> lo que se ha hecho ha sido como un chequeo del disco duro en si para detectar las particiones
<razieliyo> y ya me lo coge =)
<razieliyo> el grub-update supongo que lo unico que hace es añadir entradas para las particiones ya detectadas
<razieliyo> estaría bien hacer un faq con cuestiones de este tipo
<razieliyo> aunque para eso ya hay miles de blogs
<razieliyo> vamos, no he reiniciado pero ya por lo menos me ha dicho, found windows xp
<razieliyo> voy a reiniciar el portatil y lo cuento
<razieliyo> funciona!
<razieliyo> amphorae, que te parece slackware?
<amphorae> razieliyo, yo utilizo ubuntu, slackware fue la primer distro que utilice en 1994, pero ahora prefiero ubuntu por lejos
<razieliyo> hombre, es que por esa epoca las cosas eran muy diferentes
<razieliyo> yo la primera vez que use linux fue debian a pelo, por el 2000
<razieliyo> y vamos, instalar el sistema operativo era toda una odisea
<razieliyo> te acuerdas?
<razieliyo> seguramente slackware era parecido en complejidad
<razieliyo> manda cojones como cambian las cosas, es que hoy en dia instalar ubuntu es tan o mas facil que instalar windows
<huevo> mas facil, menos necesidad de ir buscando drivers
<razieliyo> de hecho, cuando implantaron la busqueda de drivers, me acorde de la que liaba en debian para instalar los drivers de la aceleracion grafica
<razieliyo> si, es todo mucho mas sencillo
<razieliyo> aunque algun dia me gustaria volver a instalarme debian
<razieliyo> se echan de menos esas noches intentando arreglar las X en la consola
<razieliyo> navegando por internet con el lynx
<razieliyo> porque no habia otro remedio
<razieliyo> en la epoca me frustraba tela, pero hoy en dia se echa de menos
<razieliyo> y para completar esta topica conversacion, comentar que lo unico que le falta a linux es el puñetero apoyo de empresas creadoras de videojuegos
<razieliyo> es lo único que le falta
<razieliyo> estaría bien poder ver un mass effect en linux, o un gta
<razieliyo> correria muchisimo mejor, pero bueno, eso todos lo sabemos de sobrada
<razieliyo> y aqui termina mi monologo yo creo
<anonimo> <razieliyo> se echan de menos esas noches intentando arreglar las X en la consola
<anonimo> xD
<razieliyo> anonimo, te sientes identificado?
<voyager2> no sería mejor pasar al offtopic?
<anonimo> Bueno, no tego esa opinion de debian, de hecho es muy estable.. y configura bien X server...
<anonimo> Ahora, usando debian sid y experimental, a veces, por actualizar indebidamente, yo la liaba y luego, luego si tocaba VIM
<anonimo> xD
<razieliyo> si, pero cuando uno es mas joven y no ha tocado linux en su vida, se adentra en esos terrenos pantanosos... pues como que siempre te estalla un creeper en toda la cara
<razieliyo> lo que yo siempre digo, como le toques mucho los cojones a linux, el te los tocara a ti
<voyager2> tenes la libertad de hacer las cosas como quieras
<razieliyo> anonimo, claro, falla la cosa mas que nada por eso, por liarla intentando actualizar algo, instalando algo,  y tal
<anonimo> Pues no, a mi jamas me ha fallado nada instalando.
<anonimo> Jamas.
<anonimo> :-)
<razieliyo> voyager2, tienes razon, pero claro, tambien es verdad que ese tipo de libertad sin conocimiento te puede llevar a mis noches intentando arreglar las X
<anonimo> Y debian es una roca.
<anonimo> Ya le gustaria a OS X o Windows tener su estabilidad.
<razieliyo> a mi mas que nada cuando le tocaba un poco la moral al ordenador
<anonimo> xD
<voyager2> yo uso debian tesing
<razieliyo> hombre, eso es una verdad como un templo
<razieliyo> cuando lo configurabas, ya eras dios
<anonimo> Si lo administras mal e instalas paquetes que NO estan bien, fallara, pero eso es problema tuyo, no del software.
<razieliyo> anonimo, pues eso te digo
<voyager2> el problema es el administrador del sistema, no el sistema
<razieliyo> pero eso si, yo he llegado a no formatear en un año, año y pico
<razieliyo> voyager2, verdad como un templo
<anonimo> Hombre, pero no digas que Linux te falla al instalar algo, porque vaya...
<anonimo> xD
<razieliyo> anonimo, perdoname por favor xD
<anonimo> Año y pico?
<anonimo> xD
<anonimo> Yo siempre que he formateado es porque me gusta cambiar y cambiar y cambiar, pero vaya, por necesidad...
<anonimo> xD
<voyager2> acabas probando por aburrimiento
<razieliyo> si, bueno, hasta que decia, voy a formatear, porque me aburro, o porque me quedo sin espacio y tal
<razieliyo> voyager2, lo que nunca he sido capaz de instalar ha sido BSD
<razieliyo> siempre me he terminado cargando la tabla de particiones o algo
<razieliyo> soy un desastre, ya
<voyager2> yo tampoco
<razieliyo> y mira que he oido maravillas de bsd
<razieliyo> pero como bien dices, el problema esta en el administrador, no en el sistema
<voyager2> o que tengas un hardware nuevo
<razieliyo> tambien
<razieliyo> eso es una fuente de problemas bastante fuerte tambien
<amphorae> razieliyo, yo utilizo mi laptop para trabajar en serio en una empresa, y ubuntu es la primer distro con la cual hago todo lo laboral eficientemente
<amphorae> La he instalado en dual-boot con winxp y la gente elige ubuntu, al punto que ahora bootean en ubuntu por defecto en vez de winxp
<amphorae> les encantan los 4 escritorios, el dock de awn con lucido, gnome-do, y todo eso. Ahora estamos instalando la remasterizacion de ubuntu llamada Pinguy-OS que ya viene tuneada
<razieliyo> jajajaja
<razieliyo> amphorae, eso esta bien
<razieliyo> ahi, difundiendo
<razieliyo> yo es que para clase me hace falta el multisim, un simulador de circuitos, y el matlab
<ikatza> hola
<ikatza> alguien me podria decir como se dice el programa q cuando lo instalas
<ikatza> si aprietas click derecho msobre una carpeta
<ikatza> te aparece la opcion abrir como administrador?
<voyager1> pregunta a algún vidente
<ikatza> que?
<voyager1> si a algún vidente
<ikatza> a que te refieres?
<voyager1> a que como no dés algún dato más veo complicado adivinar el nombre de la aplicación
<ikatza> eso pregunto yo
<ikatza> el nombre de la aplicacion
<ikatza> se que la tuve en otro ubuntu
<ikatza> pero no recuerdo
<voyager1> por lo menos sabes que hace esa aplicación?
<ikatza> es para entrar como root en las carpetas
<ikatza> de forma visual
<ikatza> no por terminal
<voyager1> gksudo kdesudo?
<razieliyo> haz sudo nautilus
<ikatza> nautilus ya tebgo
<ikatza> tengo
<ikatza> ok probare
<razieliyo> ikatza, mira esto http://www.linux.ebre.cat/2009/10/abrir-carpetas-y-ficheros-como_09.html
<ikatza> la cosa es que me he descargado una fuente
<ikatza> y tengo q ponerla en usr/share/fonts no?
<ikatza> y no me deja copiarla ahi
<weee>  /server irc.efnet.net
<Obito> Hola! Como estan ¿?¿? Alguien ha instalado en ubuntu 10.04 el driver de la placa de video S3 Unichrome Pro ¿?
<voyager1> obito me suena a que es ligeramente antigua
<Obito> voyager1, estas en lo correcto... en el foro de ubuntu-es lei q el driver Mesa iba a traer soporte para esa placa de video.. (q iba a salir en la siguiente version de ubuntu.. la feisty xD)
<Obito> es decir..era viejisima la entrada
<Obito> yo necesito poner en "normal" los efectos solo eso (:
<voyager1> creo que debe ser del milenio pasado
<voyager1> obito creo que debe ser del milenio pasado
<Obito> es viejita la makina.. pero no taaaaaaaaaanto XD
<thefatloverboy_> muy buenos días a todos
<voyager1> yo tego una con esa tarjeta creo recordar del 2000
<Obito> y.. capas esta es de ese año :B
<Obito> entonces.. no hay soporte para esa placa ?
<thefatloverboy_> sabes como agregar mas plugins a tu compiz ?
<ElPasmo> Alguien sabe de algún netbook barato que no lleve windows presintalado y se mueva bien con ubuntu de venta en españa?
<erUSUL> Obito: mirate le man de openchrome
<Obito> erUSUL, q es eso ? o.O
<erUSUL> el driver para la placa que tu tienes. pero compiz no funciona en el asi que ...
<mama_> hola necesito ayuda, alguien sabe de apache??
<mama_> perdon es ampache, para hacer streaming el el pc
<mama_>  he seguido las instrucciones de este post http://taringa.net/posts/linux/8079927/Como-armar-un-servidor-de-streaming-de-audio-en-una-EEEpc.html
<Obito> erUSUL, compiz no quiero (: solo q tenga soporte para el modo "normal"
<erUSUL> Obito: eso es compiz
<Obito> "le man" se llama el driver ¿?
<erUSUL> Obito: haz « man openchrome » en un terminal
<Obito> Para instalar el plugin de flash en ubuntu 10.04 es simplemente "sudo apt-get install flash-player-plugin" ¿?
<fosco_> Obito, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer
<thefatloverboy_> has escuchado hablar de un formato con esta ext: dpg
<thefatloverboy_> ?
<thefatloverboy_> e un formato de video
<Pablito> una pregunta como puedo visualizar los archivos swf
<Pablito> ?
<thefatloverboy_> ve a adobe reader
<thefatloverboy_> hay esta
<thefatloverboy_> http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/search/index.cfm?loc=es_es&term=swf
<thefatloverboy_> ahora si me dicen de este formato dpg ?
<thefatloverboy_> lo conocen ?
<ElPasmo> Pablito: ¿Has probado con el VLC player?
<Pablito> no
<Pablito> no tenia idea que vlc
<Pablito> podia visualizar los swf
<ElPasmo> Sip :)
<ElPasmo> Creo que sí vamos.
<ElPasmo> Pruébalo :)
<apolion> holas tengo un pregunta sobre el downgrade de ubuntu 10.04 a 9.10
<Obito> fosco_, gracias (:
<aprendiz> quien podria ayudarme, lo que pasa es que borre por error algunos programas que vienen en la distro de ubuntu 10.04, como los puedo instalar de nnuevo del livecd sin tener que formatear
<javila> Saludos amig@s.
<ElPasmo> ¿Qué programas aprendiz?
<aprendiz> elpasmo es algo complicado saberlo ps fue una mala utilizzacion de aptitude y me borro una gran cantidad
<aprendiz> quiciera saber si puedo vovler a instarlos todos desde el livecd
<ElPasmo> Mientras no hayas tocado los orígenes del software los tienes todos disponibles en el centro de software. ¿Has mirado allí?
<aprendiz> si pero lo que no quiero es quiza tenerlos que instalarlos uno por uno... es que son muchos y no los trecuerdo todos
<aprendiz> ahi forma de que me queden como venian?
<ElPasmo> mmm creo recordar que había un meta-paquete que agrupaba todo lo que se instala con la distro de ubuntu, deja que mire un segundo.
<aprendiz> muchas gracias
<ElPasmo> aprendiz, supongo que tendrás una desktop ¿no?
<ElPasmo> Si es así, prueba a escribir en una terminal << sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop >> y a ver si eso te sirve.
<aprendiz> lo probare y te aviso
<aprendiz> listo ya lo hice
<ElPasmo> ¿Funcionó?
<amphorae> aprendiz, instala Pinguy OS que es un Ubuntu remasterizado al que ya se le han agregado los mejores y más convenientes repositorios free y non-free
<aprendiz> el pasmo debo reiniciar??? ps mis programas en la lista de aplicaciones siguen iguales?
<ElPasmo> no, no debería ser necesario
<ElPasmo> mmm
<ElPasmo> espera
<nacho1977> alguien sabe como acceder a CITRIX desde Linux
<nacho1977> ??
<nacho1977> me bajé el CITRIX receiver pero no hay forma de poder acceder
<tecnico> rdesktop?
<aprendiz> ok elpasmo
<tecnico> que protocolo esa?  RDP?
<tecnico> usa^
<yzorrilla> Tengo problemas con un repositorio.
<aprendiz> amphorae donde puedo cosneguir ese ubuntu ìnguy???
<yzorrilla> Utilicé apt-mirror el detalle está en que copié en directorio de otro servidor y lo copié en el otro server.
<ElPasmo> aprendiz: te aviso que yo no tengo mucha idea, pero vamos, prueba a poner el siguiente comando que te pego en una terminal y a ver que te sale. Es un poco matar moscas a cañonazos pero bueno. Recuerda que para pegar en una terminal tienes que usar la combinación de teclas << control + alt + v >>: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/536370/
<ElPasmo> Lo que he hecho es mirar que paquetes recomienda el paquete ubuntu-desktop y construir un comando que los instale todos...
<aprendiz> el pasmo mira yo por un comando cree una lista de los programas que deberia tener.. como hago un comando como ese y yo le inserto los programss ??
<ElPasmo> No entiendo tu pregunta aprendiz
<aprendiz> el comando es este " dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files"
<aprendiz> con ese comando creo una lista con todos los programas que deberia tener mi ubuntu por defecto,
<aprendiz> como logro con un comando como el tuyo meter todos esos programas para que mel os instale de una
<ElPasmo> Ya me estas pillando porque yo también soy muy nuevo en ubuntu. Pero no te valdría con poner un sudo aptitude install delante de la lista de paquetes separados por comas?
<ElPasmo> A ver, voy a mirar.
<aprendiz> el mio es un ubuntu 10.04
<ElPasmo> Prueba con lo que yo te he puesto y me cuentas aprendiz, creo que con eso te va a valer.
<aprendiz> gracias Elpasmo lo voy a hacer y te cuento
<damcoe> hola, queria preguntar si con el comando cp se puede copiar la ruta donde esta todo el fichero ejemplo: /home/downloads/hol.txt --> /copia/home/downloads/hol.txt?
<ElPasmo> damcoe: ¿Has mirado << man cp >>?
<damcoe> si
<damcoe> estoy mirando
<damcoe> pero no encuentro nada
<damcoe> hola, queria preguntar si con el comando cp se puede copiar la ruta donde esta todo el fichero ejemplo: /home/downloads/hol.txt --> /copia/home/downloads/hol.txt?
<mama21mama> el fichero o la carpeta?
<mama_> alguine me da el irc de ampache????
<mama_> porfavor
<ElPasmo> damcoe: por lo que veo con cp no se puede :(
<damcoe> ok merci
<damcoe> alguna alternativa
<mama_> porfavor necesito ayuda, quien puede decirme como entrar desde xchat al irc de ampache
<bigbut> pon join #ampache
<mama_> ok
<mama_> gracias ya entre
<ElPasmo> ni idea damcoe :(
<mama_> big but es /join
<mama_> muchas gracias
<aprendiz> no elpasmo no me funciono... de lo que me doy cuenta es que segun el comando que te dije tengo instalados todos estos paquetes pero no me salen en le meno de aplicaciones
<aprendiz> y cuando le doy editar los menus tampoco salen
<aprendiz> por ejemplo el gambas2
<nacho1977> bigbut vete a red/canales o a Alt+C
<aprendiz> segun el centro de software lo tengo instalado pero no esta en mi lista de programacion
<ElPasmo> Pues lo siento aprendiz, no sé como ayudarte :(
<ElPasmo> Pero bueno, sé que no es la solución perfecta a tu problema, pero yo el menú de aplicaciones no lo uso con gnome-do :P
<ElPasmo> A lo mejor eso te sirve mientras lo arreglas para no tener que abrir una terminal para ejecutar los programas.
<aprendiz> gracias de igual forma elpasmo aprendi algo nuevo :)
<ElPasmo> aprendiz: ejecuta en un terminal << update-menus >> a ver si...
<aprendiz> no nada los menos me siguen igual
<aprendiz> elpasmo como creaste ese comando que me pasaste ahora??
<aprendiz> el de los programas
<ElPasmo> hice un << sudo aptitude show ubuntu-desktop >> y copié todos los paquetes que recomienda.
<ElPasmo> Parece que tu problema ya lo tuvo otro en el pasado, prueba a escribir en el hilo por si logró solucionarlo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580067
<Sadlymistaken> Hola, a ver si alguien porfavor me puede ayudar a desinstalar, o borrar a mano un archivo de AYUDA que se quedó sin desinstalar de un programa....
<Sadlymistaken> es que no aparece en el gestor de paquetes synaptic
<ElPasmo> ¿Qué programa es?
<mama_> alguien sae como reconfigurar desde 0 mysql
<mama_> como cuando lo instale
<Sadlymistaken> se llamaba Squirrel
<ElPasmo> pues a los dos os doy la misma respuesta a ver si funciona: desinstalarlo con un purge y en tu caso mama_ una vez desinstalado lo vuelves a instalar.
<ElPasmo> sudo aptitude purge squirrel y sudo aptitude purge mysql
<mama_> y los archivos de configuracion se borran tambien??
<Sadlymistaken> pero aptitude.. lo actualiza nop?
<rnery> hola a todos alguien me puede ayudar tengo un cuate aca en la oficina q lleva mas tiempo en ubuntu y el logra cambiarnos nuestras contraseña y instala programas molestos en mi maquina creo q se esta metiendo modo prueba de fallos y ahi cambia la contraseña del root hay alguna forma de evitar esto
<Sadlymistaken> ElPasmo, nada, el enlace queda ahí en Aplicaciones>Otras>
<ElPasmo> creo que sí mama_
<erUSUL> rnery: si hay manera; ponle contraseña al grub
<Sadlymistaken> ElPasmo, a mi me parece que sólo queda el susodicho lanzador en el panel... nada más.... ¿Cómo accedo al lanzador del panel?
<mama_> ok gracias voy a probar
<ElPasmo> Sadlymistaken: prueba a hacer un update-menus
<Sadlymistaken> update-menus hecho. mhgggg no se ha marchado... grr
<ElPasmo> click derecho en el menú de aplicaciones y abre el editor, a ver si puedes borrarlo manualmente Sadlymistaken
<ElPasmo> Yo no tengo desktop, voy con unity, así que no tengo muy claro si así es como se accede al editor de menús en desktop Sadlymistaken
<Sadlymistaken> ya he llegado al editor del menú, gracias, yo pensaba que se hacía clickando en el "lanzador" en sí.... pero no, hay que apretar en Aplicaciones, etc.. ya está quitado el lanzador, muchas gracias chi chi chiiiii eres un solete.
<ElPasmo> rnery: Yo no sé mucho de seguridad, pero si tiene acceso físico a tu ordenador puede hacer muchísimas cosas (a no ser que encriptes tus datos que entonces le costará acceder a ellos).
<ElPasmo> rnery: y una contraseña a la bios tb vendría bien :)
<rnery> gracias erUSUL, ElPasmo
<erUSUL> desactivando la opcion de de arrancar de cd o usb primero ( asi ni con livecd podrá hacer nada a no ser que se ponga a desmontar la cpu ;P )
<ElPasmo> De hecho, y que erUSUL me corrija, ponle contraseña a la bios y asegurate que el orden de arranque sea primero el disco duro y no el usb o el cdrom, así evitas que entre con livecd
 * erUSUL wins
<ElPasmo> juas erUSUL!!! :D
 * ElPasmo se quita el sombrero
<rnery> otra consulta alquien sabe de algun firewall en software, estoy haciendo pruebas con zentyal (esta montado en un ubuntu)
<TTNK> rnery: iptables
<rnery> no pude ir a CGSOL xela, GUATEMALA :( para la proxima
<Killman> hola
<TTNK> que es zentyal?
<Killman> alguien sabe si se puede usar tor en una lan, es decir instalarlo en una pc y usarlo en una laptop?
<rnery> gracias TTNK, firewall, sistema operativo q sirve como firewall esta montado en un ubuntu :D
<TTNK> rnery: tu server es un gateway y quieres que ademas sea firewall para toda tu red?
<rnery> sip
<rnery> si TTNK
<Killman> bind usa el puerto 111?
<erUSUL> Killman: grep 111 /etc/services
<Killman> voy
<Killman> erUSUL: me tira:  sunrpc          111/tcp    # SUN Remote Procedure Call
<erUSUL> Killman: si eso ya lo lei yo en mi maquina ;P . La cuestion es que lo vieras tu :D portmap lo usa NFS
<Killman> erUSUL: entiendo
<Killman> :)
<Killman> gracias
<Killman> a ver
<Killman> el caso es que tengo abierto el puerto 111
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe como hago la i con acento
<erUSUL> pipo65: í
<pipo65> si
<Killman> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/S9m29LSK
<pipo65> es q estoy dentro de el cfdisk
<pipo65> y esta en español
<erUSUL> pipo65: en un teclado español le das a la tecla de acento y luego a la i; tal como harias con cualquier otra vocal
<pipo65> y me pide q ponga si pero con acento
<pipo65> erUSUL: pero estoy dentro de la consola
<pipo65> no lo toma a el acento
<ElPasmo> copiala de aquí y pegala con control + alt `
<erUSUL> pipo65: los acentos funcionan en consola
<ElPasmo> control + alt + v
<Killman> entre comillas
<Killman> "sí"
<erUSUL> Killman: y?
<Killman> no sé
<Killman> cd "/home/user/canción"
<pipo65> erUSUL: en donde presiono el alt se buelve para atras
<ElPasmo> perdona pipo65 prueba con control + shift + v
<erUSUL> pipo65: ni idea; hace un monton que no uso cfdisk. será un bug. usalo en inglés
<Killman> yo pego texto en consola con crt + shift + insert
<Killman> ctrl*
<pipo65> erUSUL: es q esta todo el sistema en español
<erUSUL> pipo65: « LC_ALL=C sudo  cfdisk /dev/loquesea »
<Killman> copio texto de consola con ctrl + shift + c
<ElPasmo> Killman: de las dos formas funciona
<pipo65> erUSUL: esa funciona abrio en ingles
<pipo65> graxias
<Killman> ElPasmo: genial
<joaco> !google actualizar thunderbird+ubuntu
<kubot> Actualizar Thunderbird ¿? | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/46191>; Actualizar Thunderbird | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/108334>; Instalar Thunderbird 3 en Ubuntu 9.10: <http://www.esmeraldasonline.com/como-instalar-thunderbird-3-en-ubuntu-9-10.html>; [CONSULTA] Como hago para actualizar Thunderbird? - psicofxp.com: <http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/gnu-linux.50/594377 (2 more messages)
<cousteau> el 3 está bien, para qué lo quieres actualizar más?
<xangua> joaco: puedes añadir un ppa de mozilla: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<xangua> corres la actualización y ya
<xangua> el núm 3¿ usas ubuntu 9.10¿
<cousteau> joaco: qué ubuntu/thunderbird tienes y cuál quieres?
<cousteau> (que ese dato no lo tengo)
<joaco> tengo el karmic
<cousteau> aah... bueno, no estaría de más ir actualizando, pero mientras ponte el ppa
<joaco> okas
<xangua> el ppa es solo para lucid, por eso dedía
<xangua> decía*
<xangua> bueno solo ofrece actualización de thunderbird para lucid*
<cousteau> a karmic le quedan unos meses de vida, en abril o mayo termina el soporte
<cousteau> como me pasó a mí con jaunty
<joaco> el karmic es muy bueno
<joaco> no me paso a la 10.10 por problemas de driver de video
<joaco> la pantalla se pone loca
<cousteau> el último es muy bueno, no tiene mucho sentido quedarse en versiones antiguas (a menos que sean LTS)
<joaco> es no me he podido pasar
<cousteau> ("último" en el sentido variable del término)
<joaco> por problemas de video
<cousteau> qué tarjeta gráfica tienes? Nvidia antigua?
<joaco> no es integrada
<joaco> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<joaco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536406/
<joaco> alli esta la descripcion de mi pc
<cousteau> hmm... de intels no sé mucho
<cousteau> s/mucho/nada/
<joaco> jaaja
<joaco> por eso no me puedo pasar al 10.10
 * hashashin nas
<joaco> por el video
<compuone> buenas gente
<compuone> holas dzup's
<compuone> jaja
<compuone> no se quien de todos fue el que me ayudo
<compuone> tantos dzups puede haber
<alona> na
<george2002> pregunys no m
<TTNK> compuone: te ayudo el troll?
<fzeta> nas noches, perlas:)
<Nekroide> buenasss..
<Nekroide> consulta boluda talvez...
<Nekroide> porke no me toma el punto decimal del teclado numerico la calculadora de gnome
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Nekroide> el pidgin me tira el erro del certificado..
<xangua> usas la última versión¿ 2.7.7 ¿
<Nekroide> nop
<Nekroide> 2.7.3
<xangua> añade los repositorios de getdeb.net para actualizar pidgin a 2.7.7
<Nekroide> me guias un poco...
<Nekroide> desde que actualice a 10.10 no me aparece mas origenes de software..
<Nekroide> que era donde agregaba repositorios..
<xangua> http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<xangua> instalas el deb, actualizas y ya
<EGCdigital> esta en el centro de software ubuntu
<EGCdigital> lo abres y vas a editar
<EGCdigital> origines de software
<EGCdigital> *origenes
<Killman> hola otra vez
<Killman> alguien sabe qué hace fam?
<Killman> para qué sirve
<erUSUL> Esto ? fam - File Alteration Monitor <<<
<Killman> sí
<Nekroide> gracias EGCdigital
<Nekroide> puede ser que la notebook caliente mas en unbuntu que en otros sistemas?
<EGCdigital> el unico problema que tenvo en el 10.10 es que antes me decia cuanto le faltaba a mi bateria para que se descargue
<EGCdigital> ahora solo me dice bateria dscargandose...
<n-iCe> hi
<compuone> gente alguien me puede ayudar
<compuone> quise cambiar el desktop-login.ogg por otro ogg pero ahora directamente ya no suena :P XD
<compuone> alguien me puede ayudar
<compuone>  ?
<Jeferx> Buenas tardes! Tengo un problema, he instalado el Cairo Dock, se ejecuta normalmente pero de un momento a otro se cierra solo =S Cual puede ser el motivo de esto? Gracias! :)
<estacion02> quiero hacer un remote desktop alguien sabe hacerlo
<compuone> teamviewer
<compuone> te deja hacerlo
<compuone> bajatelo no tenes que natear ninada
<estacion02> hay como hacerlo entry linux y ubuntu?
<compuone> es para linux
<estacion02> perdon y windows
<Jeferx> Si man, trabaja con varias plataformas ;)
<estacion02> ok
<Jeferx> estacion02: http://www.teamviewer.com/es/index.aspx
<estacion02> que necesito al lado de windows?
<Jeferx> El mismo
<estacion02> ok
<estacion02> gracias voy a intentarlo
<Jeferx> estacion02: Lo único que debes compartir entre los 2 equipos es el ID y el PASSWORD..
<estacion02> una pregunta con esto se puede entrar sin permiso de la computadora?
<estacion02> como administrador?
<Jeferx> estacion02: No, es un sistema de asistencia remota.. Para conectarte al otro equipo ambos deben tener el mismo programa instalado (preferiblemente la misma versión), luego el equipo al que te vas a conectar debe darte el ID y el PASSWORD para poder acceder..
<compuone> escion02
<estacion02> compuone:
<estacion02> ?
<cousteau> tambiçen puedes usar el Visor de escritorios remotos y el Escritorio remoto, que usan VNC
<compuone> se puede utilizar vnc vìa wan
<compuone> ?
<cousteau> wan... espera
<cousteau> bueno, si configuras adecuadamente el router se puede acceder desde otro ordenador en cualquier parte del mundo
<compuone> pero por eso con vnc ?
<compuone> o sea si nateo los routers puedo
<compuone> usar vnc por wan ?
<compuone> esa serìa la pregunta en cuestion
<tecnico> en el ruteador tendrias que dirigir el puerto de entrada a la estacion que quieres conectarte
<tecnico> O desde dentro de la NAT puedes conectarte hacia afuera y hace un tunel atravez de SSH sin tener que redirigir el puerto en el ruteador
<compuone> barbaro
<compuone> buenìsimo no sabìa la verdad
<cousteau> o usar ssh con la opción -X para poder abrir aplicaciones gráficas remotamente... pero creo que no es lo que quieres
<tecnico> no, eso es diferente
<cousteau> con ssh -X puedes abrir programas gráficos remotamente, pero no tomas el control de una sesión abierta en el ordenador remoto
<TTNK> pero usar vnc es algo inseguro, o mas bien bastante inseguro, pues toda la informacion viaja tal cual, sin estar encriptada
<compuone> igual con teamviewer va como t
<compuone> piña
<compuone> ajja
<compuone> xD
<compuone> solo querìa saber
<TTNK> compuone: busca freenx en gogle
<compuone> una pregunta
<compuone> quiese poner
<compuone> desktop-login
<compuone> o sea lo quise cambiar
<compuone> por otro ogg
<compuone> y XX)
<compuone> murio
<compuone> juas
<compuone> que puedo haceR?
<compuone> Enseguida vuelvo
<compuone> ...
<nergal> holaaa
<nergal> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<nergal> xD
<xangua> algún problema nergal¿
<nergal> COMO FUNSIONA?
<nergal> como funsiona?
<nergal> perdon por las mayusculas
<TTNK> como funCiona que?
<_KeNsHiN_> eso iva a preguntar
<nergal__> como puedo hacer mi propio linux?
<_KeNsHiN_> xD
<nergal__> xD
<nergal__> hola
<fosco_> buenas
<nergal__> quiero hacer mi propio linux
<nergal__> xd
<nergal__> como le hago?
<_KeNsHiN_> http://www.ubuntips.com.ar/2010/11/20/ubuntu-customization-kit-2-4-0-%E2%80%93-ubuntu-a-tu-medida/
<_KeNsHiN_> nergal__:
<_KeNsHiN_> mira el link
<Jeferx> Buenas tardes! Tengo un problema, he instalado el Cairo Dock, se ejecuta normalmente pero de un momento a otro se cierra solo =S Cual puede ser el motivo de esto? Gracias! :)
<_KeNsHiN_> Jeferx:  ejecuta Cairo Dock desde la terminal y la terminal te dira el problema
<Nergal6> algun canal de charla???
<Nergal6> algun canal de charla???
<Tarrasquero>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<cousteau> nas
<Nergal6> wenas xD
<Nergal6> algun canal de charla???
<Jeferx> _KeNsHiN_: Gracias, según el mensaje que me apareció mi problema era que tenia el OpenGL desabilitado!! Muchas gracias!! ;)
<cousteau> Nergal6: el que ha dicho Tarrasquero
<Nergal6> gracias
<cousteau> Jeferx: a lo mejor necesitas composición (Compiz)
<_KeNsHiN_> por nada Jeferx
<Jeferx> _KeNsHiN_: Se cerro de nuevo =S
<Jeferx> cousteau: Ya lo tengo =S
<_KeNsHiN_> Jeferx:  coloca el error que te devolvio la terminal porfvor
<cousteau> en paste.ubuntu.com
<_KeNsHiN_> sip
<Jeferx> Lo pego aquí?
<Tarrasquero> jeferx, el paste una vez hecho, si
<cousteau> en paste.ubuntu.com
<Jeferx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536442/
<cousteau> lo pegas ahí y pegas aquí el enlace
<cousteau> perfecto :)
<cousteau> son sólo warnings, no hay ningún error propiamente dicho...
<nergal__> que hay bandaaa
<nergal__> siempre son tan seriosa?
<nergal__> holaaa
<Jeferx> cousteau: Me inicia normal con el sistema, pero al rato cuando voy a clickear algo ya no está =S
<Tarrasquero> este canal solo para soporte nergal__
<Tarrasquero> para charla general y sin restriciones ubuntu-es-offtopic
<_KeNsHiN_> Jeferx:  puedes eliminar la konfiguracion y reinstalar desde apt-get o aptitude
<_KeNsHiN_> la configuracion se encuentra en /home/jeferx/.config/cairo-dock
<_KeNsHiN_> Borra la carpeta llamada cairo-dock
<_KeNsHiN_> e intenta reistalarlo
<Jeferx> Ok, gracias! Voy a intentarlo...
<_KeNsHiN_> por nada
<juank32> hola
<_KeNsHiN_> holaaaaa
<juank32> que editor me recomiendan para php en ubuntu''
<tecnico> vim
<_KeNsHiN_> gedit
<_KeNsHiN_> geany
<juank32> pero trae para autocompletar?
<Jeferx> _KeNsHiN_ Gracias, al parecer esa fue la solución, ha durado más tiempo abierto que antes!
<_KeNsHiN_> Jeferx:  por nada
<tecnico> juank32: tambien puedes intentar aptana
<juank32> tecnico: como instalo aptana me podrias ayudar?
<tecnico> no paso por paso... http://www.google.com/search?q=aptana+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#sclient=psy&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=rHP&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&q=aptana+ubuntu+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=573da4ec7e15bdf2
<compuone> chicos
<compuone> alguien sabe como reparar el desktop-login.ogg
<compuone> ?
<compuone> el que sepa le pido porfavor
<Tarrasquero> compuone, eso es un archivo de musica
<compuone> y ademàs cuando abro msn y rythmbox me sale fallo de segmentacion
<Tarrasquero> reparar?
<compuone> claro pero es el de inicio
<compuone> claro en realidad no reparar
<compuone> andan
<compuone> pero cambie el archivo de sonido de inicio
<compuone> y no me andubo màs
<Tarrasquero> compuone, supongo deve ser de dimensiones parecidas y mismo nombre que el original
<compuone> correcto
<compuone> es asì
<compuone> quizas la diferencia es que uno dura 20 segundos
<compuone> y el otro tres minutos jaja
<compuone> xD
<Tarrasquero> pues cortalo con audacity por ejem
<compuone> lo instalo y vuelvo  y le cuenot
<compuone> cuento
<compuone> Tarrasquero sabès cual es la contraseña que te pide ubuntu cuando quieres entrar a una pc con windows siete ?
<compuone> o sea en red
<Tarrasquero> la del inicio de sesion
<Tarrasquero> a en red local no
<compuone> claro pero por ejemplo
<compuone> mi papa
<compuone> tiene JUan
<compuone> de inicio de sesion y no tiene contraseña
<Tarrasquero> mira te pide la contraseña de red local
<compuone> y cuando yo le pongo Juan y le doy enter dejando vacio la contraseña no me da
<compuone> pasa que mi red local no tiene contraseña , te refieres al grupo de hogar , =
<compuone> ??
<Tarrasquero> tienes samba instalado. supongo que hablamos de ubuntu
<cousteau> creo que _tiene_ que tener contraseña para poder entrar por red
<compuone> samba si
<compuone> ssis
<compuone> asì es
<compuone> pues me parece que tengo que dar de alta los usuarios de windows siete en samba
<compuone> xD
<Tarrasquero> no usé nunca la red local así
<Tarrasquero> pero se que se usan concentradores para ello
<Tarrasquero> y tbm un cable de red puenteado
<compuone> es que tengo todo
<compuone> veo las computadoras
<compuone> pero cuando quiero entrar a las comparticiones
<compuone> no se puede
<compuone> ahora vuelvo
<compuone> gent
<compuone> e
<compuone> voy a ver si soluciono lo del sonido de inicio
<Tarrasquero> voy a cenar bay
<compuone> alguno de ustedes programa ?
<_KeNsHiN_> compuone: guinsucks por defecto tienee comparticion por contraseña activado
<_KeNsHiN_> se desactiva en guindos 7 no tiene nada que ver con samba
<compuone> como disculpa ?
<_KeNsHiN_> la contraseña de red
<_KeNsHiN_> se desactiva en guindos 7
<compuone> ah pero de opciones de comparticion ?
<_KeNsHiN_> nop
<_KeNsHiN_> dale a tu coneccion de red
<_KeNsHiN_> centro de redes
<compuone> si
<compuone> te sigo
<_KeNsHiN_> configurasion avansada
<_KeNsHiN_> y existe un apartado que dise Comparticion de archivos mediante contraseña
<compuone> a ver dejame chequear
<compuone> porque en windows siete tengo desactivado la opcio de compartir archivos mediante contraseña
<compuone> desde centro de redes y recursos compartidos
<compuone> pues efecttivamente esta desactivado
<granjero> <granjero> como hago con para rebootear y correr el fsck antes que monte los discos rígidos.
<granjero> <granjero> no tengo CD para bootear un live cd
<onne> hola!! alguien puede decirme como puedo añadir idiomas como el catalan o el euskera a ubuntu para usarlos?
<onne> solo tra el ingles y el castellano
<ElPasmo> Ejecuta el soporte de idiomas
<ElPasmo> y añadelos desde allí onne
<hashashin> granjero, sudo shutdown -rF now
<onne> estoy en el soporte de idiomas pero no me da esa posibilidad
<ElPasmo> onne:  si pinchas en el botón de instalar y eliminar idiomas no te aparece una lista enorme?
<onne> no, puede ser que estoy como usuario? entro con mi cuenta y pruebo?
<ElPasmo> mmm
<ElPasmo> no sé, puede ser
<onne> voy a probar
<ElPasmo> en principio no debería ser eso
<hashashin> granjero, o  cd / , sudo touch /forcefsck y reinicias
<compuone> shutdown es para apagar {¬¬
<hashashin> compuone, shutdown -r reinicia
<hashashin> man shutdown
<compuone> claro
<compuone> sisi
<compuone> shutdown -r reinicia
<TTNK> no necesita -r con -F creo que es suficiente no?
<compuone> pero pense que le decìas para que reinicie sin hacer nada : P
<compuone> kaka
<compuone> XD
<compuone> y era para que ejecute los  cmabios
<compuone> igual puede cerrar sesion y despues iniciar y le toma los cambios
<hashashin> pero creo que lo de -F no funciona ya por eso puse tambien lo del  touch /forcefsck que es universal XD
<TTNK> hashashin: si funciona
<compuone> si funciona bien
<hashashin> con algunas distros no, no sabia si era el caso de ubuntu
<saturno> hola... alguien logro hacer andar el SMTP_AUTH   ¿?
<compuone> chau gente
<onne> bueno he descargado el idioma "vasco" pero a la hora de seleccionar no me sale como "vasco" sino como euskera pero no me lo da como opcion, alguien sabe com oarreglarlo?
<ElPasmo> tienes actualizado el sistema onne? mira que cuando instalas ubuntu el soporte de idiomas no se instala completamente. A lo mejor es eso... (aunque la verdad es un palo de ciego)
<onne> lo mejor de todo es que esta todo en castellano menos la hora que sale en chino o japones....esto es de risa
<onne> voy aver si esta actualizad
<onne> va, veo un kernel voy a instalarlo a ver si se arregla algo...
 * fzeta a sobar se dijo zZzZzZ>>>>>>see you!
 * mama21mama 0/
 * Tarrasquero se va a la cama
<Carlitos__> hola  amigos
<Carlitos__> tengo una consulta
<Carlitos__> tengo una  impresora
<Carlitos__> que  no puedo hacer  que elusb
<Carlitos__> me  lo capte
<Carlitos__> hace  un  dia  todo  iba  myu bien
<Carlitos__> pero   ahora  el usdb   del printer  no   se  no puedo verlo
<Carlitos__> alghuna  ayuda?
<Carlitos__> uso el comando  el lsusb
<Carlitos__> sin   exito
<Carlitos__> }alguna aydua?
<hashashin> Carlitos__, ¿la has probado en otro pc? porque si antes iba y ahora no va es que está rota.
<Carlitos__> hashashin: si lo probe ,  el problema   es que  uso una  extension usb, y eso   es  estaticvo   es  decir nadie  transita  por  aca
<Carlitos__> probe el printer y ni   se  mueve
<mama21mama> Carlitos__, cambiala de conector usb
<mama21mama> y anda probando.
<Carlitos__> mama21mama: si le cambie que  raro ya  no me  va
<Carlitos__> o lo   reinicioo?
<mama21mama> que no av?
<mama21mama> *va?
<Gibarian> tengo un problema con Bibus, algun usuario por aqui?
<bfri> como se configura el work group para hacer red con windows
<bfri> o por lo menos compartir carpetas
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-26
<bfri> como se configura el work group para hacer red con windows
<bfri> como se cambia el grupo de trabajo
<bfri> ?
<RRejun> Alguien a visto a el wuilmer?
<RRejun> hola
<xangua> si tienes una pregunta hazlo a todo el canal
<RRejun> #canaima
<RRejun> A si
<RRejun> Tengo una
<RRejun> Cual es el comando para direccionarse a otra sala?
<xangua>  /join #nombredelcanal
<RRejun> Gracias, otra cosa y esta concierne a ubuntu
<RRejun> Ya estan emviando los cd`s de ubutu de la ultma version?
<xangua> checa la página de ubuntu
<xangua> aunque porque esperar de 2 a 4 semanas si te lo puedes bajar en un par de horitas o menos
<rafuch0> saludos estimados mienbros de la comunidad me gustaria si es posible tener una charla por esta misma via con personas que laboren en el area de IT en especifico linux y unix en Argentina quisiera hacerles algunas preguntas debido a una oferta de empleo que se me ha presentado en dicho pais y quisiera aclarar algunas dudas ... gracias por adelantado a todos aquellos que me puedieran dedicar un poco de su tiempo para esto.
<xangua> !ot | rafuch0
<xangua> también está #ubuntu-ar creo
<kubot> rafuch0: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<codemonkeymty> alguien me puede decir cuales son las reglas de este chat, es laprimera vez que entro a un chat de IRC
<xangua> !reglas
<kubot> El facto !reglas no existe.
<xangua> mmm :S con le leas el topic basta, ahí viene todo
<magu42> !coc codemonkeymty
<kubot> codemonkeymty: El Código de Conducta de Ubuntu es un documento de etiqueta de la comunidad que pedimos todos los usuarios Ubuntu respeten. Se encuentra en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Código_de_Conducta. Puedes encontrar información de como firmarlo electrónicamente aquí (en inglés) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<RRejun> Como asi existe codigo de conducta ubuntu?
<RRejun> O.o
<RRejun> Es que es una secta o algo asi?
<RRejun> O un dogmatismo informatico?
<Carlitos__> my printer is  crazy what can I do?
<RRejun> Esta mejor este codigo de conducta que las que se trae la biblia ^^
<xangua> RRejun: si no tienen una pregunta o respuesta relacionado con un problema de ubuntu lo mejor es no decir nada
<xangua> Carlitos__: describir tu problema y en español
<magu42> Carlitos__»  /join #ubuntu
<RRejun> La ultima es sobre, porque no crean una version completa de ubuntu que funcione sin una coneccion a internet de banda ancha
<RRejun> Y esta ultima es mas una sugerencia, para los pobres que no tienen como pagar internet y requieren tener informacion para sus posbles estudios
<RRejun> porque no crean un sustituto de encarta
<Carlitos__> hello
<Carlitos__> hola
<aprendiz> quien me puede colaborar, lo que pasa es que con un mal comando de aptitude borre gran parte de programas que vienen con mi distro y quiciera recuperarlos pero fue una gran cantidad y no recuerdo bien todos como puedo hacer para recuperarlos???
<xangua> mm perdí mi conexión
<xangua> RRejun: te puedes descargar el dvd de ubuntu en casa de un amigo, un café internét, puedes pedirle a alguien más que lo haga por ti
<RRejun> Ya lo tengo el cd orignal
<RRejun> Lo que no tengo es internt para decagarle los paquetes
<RRejun> de no se que
<RRejun> Cientos de paquetes que pid
<RRejun> pide
<xangua> la wikipedia también te la puedes descargar http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Descargas
<xangua> por eso dije DVD RRejun
<xangua> aprendiz: reinstala
<RRejun> Ya tengo el cd con ubuntu, solo que no tengo internet, estoy en cyber cafe y aqui no se permite descargar paquetes pesados
<RRejun> Por el delay de los demas
<RRejun> Aparte cuano nesecito una tarea, no tengo de donde sacarla, me toca gastar dinero
<RRejun> y no se supone que eso es lo qu se trata de evitar con free sof..
<RRejun> me toco reinstalar el privativo monopolico windos de nuvo
<RRejun> new
<xangua> mmm según leo el principal objetivo del dvd es contener todos los lenguajes
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas. para comprimir todos los archivos de un directorio cada uno en un archivo individual como lo hago? de momento me da igual el formato (tar.gz, zip, rar) gracias
<xangua> RRejun: free software = software libre, no gratis
<Jakeukalane> con terminal
<RRejun> Pues parece que no es asi, no musica siquiera podia oir, porque estaban en formato mp3
<RRejun> Osea de que me sirve el pc asi?
<Jakeukalane> RRejun, no tienes internet?
<RRejun> Gastar dinero en cyber cafe no tiene que ver con linux,
<RRejun> No
<xangua> !aptoncd | RRejun
<kubot> RRejun: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<RRejun> Ni tengo encarta
<RRejun> no tenia
<xangua> mmmm porque nadie traduce esos factos¿¿ m4v
<RRejun> Ahora tengo windos de nuevo , y tengo encarta, pero solo eso es lo que me mantiene en windo
<Jakeukalane> alguien sabe como ayudarme? pongo la pregunta de nuevo
<Jakeukalane>  para comprimir todos los archivos de un directorio cada uno en un archivo individual como lo hago? de momento me da igual el formato (tar.gz, zip, rar) gracias
<aprendiz> xangua: eso es lo que no quiero, no quiero tener que sacar la informacion, quiero encontrar una forma de hacerlo sin tener que hacer esto, o se puede hacer sin formatear la particion?
<xangua> pues de algún sitio tienes que descargar ya sea programas de ubuntu o cualquier información, no va a aparecer por arte de magia con unos comandos o algo así
<cagc4> Buen dia tengo un problema. instale ubuntu 10.10 tengo una particion ext4  montada en /home y no se puede ver... q tengo q hacer?
<saturno> cagc4, y porque no se puede ver?
<saturno> lo abriste desde live-cd?
<cagc4> no
<cagc4> estoy desde Ubuntu
<cagc4> no lo puedo ver
<saturno> has intentado montandolo?
<cagc4> solo la veo por el software utilidad del disco
<saturno> pon este comando
<cagc4> si dice q yq esta  montada
<cagc4> dale
<saturno> df -lh
<saturno> que te sale?
<cagc4> /dev/sda4             105G  227M   99G   1% /home
<cagc4> esta es
<saturno> pues parece ser que si esta montado
<saturno> esta muy raroo... puede ser problema del fstap
<saturno> o al momento de instalar le pusiste proteger /home :S
<saturno> y tu home esta encriptado si es q lo reinstalaste
<saturno> prueba entrando desde un live-cd para descartar
<cagc4> ok
<cagc4> listo ya lo hago.. booteo desde el live e intento entrar a ver si se puede ver?
<saturno> si intenta entrar desde tu live-cd
<cagc4> ok gracias ya les cuento..
<saturno> pero que mensaje de error te sale?
<cagc4> mensaje de error??
<saturno> has visto tu log?
<cagc4> no
<saturno> en /var/log/auth
<cagc4> ya lo veo
<saturno> o anda a la ruta en consola
<saturno> cd /home
<saturno> y ve alli si ves
<saturno> intenta entrar a tu carpeta dentro de home
<saturno> cd /home/tucarpeta
<cagc4> cagc4@delfinoferoce:~$ cd /home
<cagc4> cagc4@delfinoferoce:/home$ ls
<cagc4> cagc4  lost+found
<saturno> solo esa carpeta puedes ver?
<cagc4> si
<cagc4> reinicio desde live?
<saturno> tenias informacion en esa carpeta?.. como se llama tu carpeta?
<cagc4> no
<RRejun> Chao, a todos, y gracias por su importante ayuda
<cagc4> es nueva
<RRejun> Buena suerte
<RRejun> Y sigan adelante con el proyecto
<RRejun> bye
<saturno> pero no tienes creado tu carpeta en home
<cagc4> no
<cagc4> es la particion q no veo
<saturno> pero estas seguro que no tienes ninguna informacion alli
<cagc4> no tenia nada..  le di formatear al momento de instalarla
<cagc4> pero si veo como 200 megas  utilizados
<saturno> o quiza sea el flag..
<saturno> intenta entrando desde la utilidad gparted
<saturno> y mira tu home si esta activa
<saturno> aunque si esta activa pero no puedes acceder. alli te dira informacion y detalles
<cagc4> listo dame un segundo la instalo
<cagc4> gparted
<saturno> ok
<cagc4> listo
<cagc4> ya esta instalado
<saturno> pues accede desde alli :D
<saturno> pero antes asegurate si tienes informacion importante en tu home
<saturno> pero una pregunta
<cagc4> no tengo nada
<cagc4> todo lo tengo en otra particion
<cagc4> si dime
<saturno> si tienes escritorio es porque estas dentro de tu home
<cagc4> sip
<cagc4> /home/cagc4/Escritorio
<saturno> mmmm.. haber no entender.. entonces estas dentro de tu home... porque dices entonces que no puedes acceder a el?
<cagc4> no lo q no puedo hacer es ver una particion la /dev/sda4 q esta montada en el home
<saturno> y como sabes que no puedes acceder a el?
<saturno> si con el comando df -lh /dev/sd4 apunta a tu home
<saturno> y tienes escritorio y estas dentro de el
<cagc4> # /home was on /dev/sda4 during installation
<cagc4> UUID=03d9f1f4-3275-415b-b498-06cbea35ab45 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<cagc4> mira esta es mi configuracion en el fstab
<cagc4> por q me voy a equipo y no la puedo ver
<saturno> esta correcto
<saturno> estas seguro que no lo puedes ver?
<saturno> has grabado alguna fichero alli
<saturno> touch /home/cagc4/Escritorio/nuevo_fichero
<cagc4> no es q no se.. .creo q estoy confundido
<saturno> con eso creas el fichero.... y si lo escribe entonces lo puedes ver
<cagc4> yo puedo crear  ficheros en el esctorio ok
<vocin_> Hola
<saturno> pues no entiendo la verdad :S
<Vocin> Hola
<cagc4> humm no se... si al instalar ubuntu digo q la particion esta montada en /home
<cagc4> significa q en el home esta es particion?
<saturno> pues si
<Vocin> Alguien de aca sabe si es verdad si ubuntu tiene pensado volverse rolling?
<saturno> eso lo puedes ver despues
<saturno> con fdisk -l
<saturno> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<saturno> si lo tienes en sdb
<saturno> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<cagc4> le doy a ese comando y no me sale nada
<flypp> Vocin, creo haber oído que se han echado para atrás, pero no he visto ningún artículo aún
<Vocin> Porque creo que la solucion no seria tan dificil
<Vocin> Que exista un repo "testing" o algo asi
<Vocin> que se añada a mano
<Vocin> o que se instale con un deb
<saturno> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<saturno> o
<Vocin> que haga todo
<saturno> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<xangua> flypp: Vocin puras chismosas que se la pasan inventando diciendo cosas que no son
<Vocin> Pero no es mala ide
<Vocin> a
<saturno> en tu caso es
<saturno> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<flypp> Vocin, según para qué cosas, es mejor el método actual
<Vocin> Maybe
<cagc4> mira http://paste.ubuntu.com/536506/
<cagc4> saturno ya creo saber q hacer
<cagc4> voy a crear una carpeta en /media
<cagc4> y monto esa particion ahi y la saco del home
<Vocin> Hazlo desde afuera de las X
<Vocin> desde recuperacion
<saturno> ya vi tu fdisk
<Vocin> es malo jugar con eso
<saturno> esta todo correcto
<saturno> cagc4 no entiendo lo que quieres hacer.... se supone que el home se automonta magicamente con el fstab
<saturno> y todo parece estar correcto
<saturno> solo me parece raro que en /home no aparezca tu carpeta
<cagc4> ok..
<cagc4> entonces voy hacer lo q te dije de acuerdo?
<saturno> prueba
<saturno> aunque creo que estas confundido o no saber lo que quieres hacer :S
<saturno> lo mas recomendable es que tambien veas lo que pasa desde un live-cd
<lsalb> alguna alternativa a wine
<saturno> o poniendo sudo su
<saturno> e ingresa a /home
<cagc4> ok listo voy hacer lo q te dije y te cuento
<xangua> lsalb: cedega (pago) o maquina virtual
<cagc4> muchas gracias por tu colaboracion
<saturno> de na
<Dj_Dexter> Hi :P
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: en la weba
<yaisel_> buenas noche
<yaisel_> saludos para todos
<TC> gracias
<yaisel_> alguien tiene un tutorial de como instalar y configurar squid con autentificacion ???
<xangua> en google tal vez
<xangua> o el buscador que prefieras pues
<saturno> ¿? :s
<joaco> hola aqui traigo una gran duda utilizo Ubuntu 9.10 pero no me he podido actualizar a la versión 10.04 simplemente por el driver de video que no me es compatible alguien me podria ayudar
<fracasaurio> holas
<fracasaurio> alguien ha usado el amsn2 en ubuntu?
<saturno> hola arp-
<arp-> hola
<jupiter> hola arp-
<arp-> hola juchipilo
<saturno> arp-, has usado el smtp_auth?
<arp-> hola Guest60442
<arp-> no saturno
<Guest60442> se me cambio el nick ?
<Guest60442> =O
<arp-> sep
<arp-> no te habras registrado
<Guest60442> por ? yo no lo hice
<Guest60442> seran artimañas del tio Bill ?
<arp-> porque el nick debe estar registrado y al no loguearte, tiene un tiempo de caducidad
<saturno> quien en esta sala ha usado el smtp_auth? :S
<arp-> ah, eras vos
<CuriousX> =P
<_KeNsHiN_> <== Online
<CuriousX> Baytusai Himura el destajador =O
<_KeNsHiN_> el mismo X.x
<_KeNsHiN_> el que hace llover sangre xD
<CuriousX> =)
<nilon_> hola, estoy un poco mareado de tanto intentar, una buena página que explique cómo compilar kernel?
<CuriousX> para mi no hay mejor pagina que http://kernel.org donde encontrar informacion sobre eso
<nilon_> bueno, gracias CuriousX , me fijo
<CuriousX> de nada nilon_
<nilon_> CuriousX: no encuentro muchas explicaciones, algún indicio adicional?
<CuriousX> emm... indicio ?
<CuriousX> un link dentro de esa pagina ?
<nilon_> claro
<CuriousX> a ver si lo encuentro una vez vi algo pero no tengo a mano el link... vere
<nilon_> se agradece
<nilon_> estuve intentando un buen rato por diferentes lados y no me sale
<nilon_> toy usando mint 9 así q estoy viendo si hago el upgrade también, capaz me salteo lo de compilar el kernel
<nilon_> porque ya salio mint 10
<_KeNsHiN_> !google compilar kernel mamalibre
<kubot> Compilar el kernel en Ubuntu | mama libre: <http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=node/177>; compilar el kernel | mama libre: <http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=content/compilar-el-kernel>; compilar con puppy - instalar sfs | mama libre: <http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=content/compilar-con-puppy-instalar-sfs>; Audífonos y altavoces “Simultáneos” [Solucionado]: (2 more messages)
<_KeNsHiN_> :S
<_KeNsHiN_> :D
<_KeNsHiN_> parece que tengo un poco de lag niko mira esos links
<_KeNsHiN_> nilon_:  perdon xD
<nilon_> por qué perdón _KeNsHiN_ ? todo bien, gracias, ahí me fijo
<_KeNsHiN_> es por que erre el nick ase un momento
<_KeNsHiN_> :p
 * arp- tira nafta a todos y tira un fosforo
 * arp- piromaniaco: ON
 * CuriousX saliendo en rato vuelve 
<dzup2> arp-: nafta?
<_KeNsHiN_> abreviacion de naftalina
<_KeNsHiN_> oo eso supongo yo
<dzup2> tratado de libnre comercion mexico-usa-canada = nafta
<dzup2> mi ortografia es horrorosa
<_KeNsHiN_> :S pero dijo que nos tiraria nafta y un serillo
<_KeNsHiN_> fosforo
<CuriousX> no, a mi me parece que dijo que no tenia nafta su auto que no le arrancaba... creo =P
<m4v> ahem ahem
<CuriousX> =O
<CuriousX> un saludo para Maravilla Martinez m4v que seguro es vecino tuyo
<CuriousX> =O cuanto tiempo mi amigo cuanto se te extraña por aca juan-arg =)
<CuriousX> bueno y con esto ultimo me boy a Offtopic
<juan-arg> CuriousX: buenas
<CuriousX> Hola amigo =)
<ElPasmo> Buenas gente, quiero comprarme un netbook barato y bajo de prestaciones (pero que sea pequeñito) y me niego a pagarle una licencia a windows. ¿Sabeis de alguno que vaya bien con Ubuntu, lo vendan en España y sin Windows?
<arp-> ElPasmo
<arp-> lo barato, sale caro
<arp-> xD
<arp-> fijate alguna Acer que suelen venir modelos con linux de fabrica
<arp-> y tienen buen precio en lo que respecta a notebook
<ElPasmo> Básicamente lo quiero para redactar documentos, navegar por internet y usar el visor de escritorio remoto arp... así que no quiero dejarme mucho dinero. Ok, voy a mirar su página.
<arp-> lo unico que te puedo decir, es que pienses muy bien si vas a usar una netbook, el tamaño para ciertas cosas se vuelve incomodo con el tiempo
<filo> alguien puede decirme como puedo migrar un servidor de correo imap?
<ElPasmo> Ok arp, pero sí, lo tengo muy pensado y para mi caso necesito algo ligero y pequeño, cuanto más mejor. Me he mirado ya todo acer (ya lo estaba mirando cuando me lo dijiste) y no encuentro nada sin un windows preinstalado... parece que se han puesto de acuerdo en retirarlo todo porque dell también ha retirado sus minis con ubuntu.
<arp-> ElPasmo
<arp-> en lo que respecta a notebook, muchas vienen con linux
<arp-> por eso te decia, no se en netbook
<arp-> vas a tener que indagar un poco por las marcas
<arp-> evitando Compaq/HP
<arp-> por supuesto
<arp-> xD
<ElPasmo> arp, voy a ver notebook, que no lo he visto. ¿Qué tienes en contra de compag?
<arp-> simplente son basura
<arp-> todo lo que respecte compaq y hp
<filo> arp: para estas navidades le quiero regalar un netbook a mi madre y tambien me da que voy a tener que tragar y pagar una licencia de windows pero tambien he mirado y no he visto nada con linux
<arp-> filo
<arp-> mi novia se compro una notebook acer
<arp-> viene con Linux Mint de fabrica
<arp-> muy buen hardware, completa y buen precio por no pagar licencia
<filo> ya pero te estoy diciendo netbook
<arp-> tambien otros conocidos compraron acer y 0 problemas
<arp-> pero claro.. ud's quieren netbook's
<arp-> no he comprado ninguna
<filo> a ver realmente es que el precio de un notebook a un netbook varia mucho
<arp-> no tanto, por lo menos aqui en argentina
<filo> y algunos somos estudiantes que no podemos permitirnoslo
<arp-> una netbook la cobran como 2300$
<arp-> cuando por 2800$ ya tengo una notebook
<ElPasmo> estaré tonto, pero os juro que en www.acer.es sólo veo un enlace para los accesorios de notebook y ninguno a los notebook propiamente dichos.
<arp-> oO
<filo> ElPasmo espera que voy a mirar si lo veo
<filo> Windows®. Viva sin límites. Acer recomienda Windows 7.
<arp-> cuanto quieres gastar?
<ElPasmo> arp, si encuentras algo sin windows dispáralo sin importarte la pasta :P
<filo> ElPasmo tienes razón sobre la web de acer, no sale la opción  de comprar portátiles, solo componentes.
<filo> ElPasmo http://www.portatilesconlinux.com/
<filo> no se si esa pagina es de fiar y no se como funciona pero parece que ahí venden notebooks con linux preinstalado
<ElPasmo> No lo creo filo, solo hay que ver que dicen que retomarán el negocio en septiembre y estamos entrando casi en diciembre :) Pero muchas gracias de todas formas...
<filo> En ese caso seguiré buscando
<arp-> estaba viendo ebay.es
<filo> De todas formas aparece un teléfono, creo que por llamar no perdemos nada ;)
<arp-> todo lo que venden alla de Acer es con SO Windows
<arp-> aqui venden todos los modelos con Linux tambien
<arp-> sera negocio de Acer en esoaña venderlas asi con solo windows
<arp-> aqui las venden hasta en el comercio comun con Linux
<filo> arp por que no te gusta HP?
<arp-> por eso propuse Acer
<arp-> por empezar HP, lidera el ranking de servicio tecnico mundial
<arp-> hacen cosas de cuarta
<arp-> y le ponen un embace lindo
<ElPasmo> Ya veo, muchas gracias de todas formas arp y filo :)
<filo> yo estoy buscando en google "portatil linux"
<arp-> busca
<arp-> netbook linux
<arp-> portatil te va salir notebook
<filo> bueno, repito mi pregunta, alguien sabría decirme como puedo migrar un servidor de correo imap?
<arp-> nop
<arp-> de que SO a que SO?
<filo> de un linux instalado en un hosting de pago (que creo que es debian) a una maquina con ubuntu
<arp-> um
<arp-> si tenes acceso a toda la configuracion del servidor imap
<arp-> seria mas facil
<filo> es que realmente me muevo por linux a nivel usuario practicamente
<filo> he montado algun servidor web con apache y mysql pero poco mas
<filo> y ahora tengo que hacer la migración por que es de una asociación y no podermos dejarnos el dinero cada mes y disponemos de un server
<arp-> ah
<ElPasmo> yo ahí ni idea filo
<arp-> tiene muchas cuentas?
<filo> pues realmente no se cuantas cuentas tiene no lo he mirado
<filo> pero me parece que no
<filo> ya que solo tienen cuenta algunos miembros de la asociación
<filo> así que como mucho hay 20 cuentas
<arp-> mira, si el plan de hosting es basico no vas a tener acceso la configuracion del servidor en si, mas que a las plantillas de configuracion
<arp-> pero si son pocas cuentas, 20
<arp-> lo que mas conviene es empezar de 0
<arp-> levantar el servidor y crear las cuentas...
<filo> el problema es que hay algunos emails que necesitamos conservar
<arp-> ah
<arp-> bueno tendrias que ver el hosting que opcion te da de bajarlos
<filo> es decir que es posible que no me de la opción de bajarlos?
<arp-> la opcion siempre va estar por pop3
<arp-> o imap
<arp-> lo baja cada usuario con su cuenta a su pc
<arp-> eso no es problema
<tecnico> en el cliente de correo crea acceso a las dos cuentas de IMAP (la del server que pagas y la de tu nuevo servidor). Y manualmente puedes mover todos los folders y mails
<arp-> pero podrias sincroniarlo desde un server a otro por imap
<arp-> bajandolos
<arp-> a bueno como dice tecnico
<filo> es decir eso solo lo puede hacer individualmente cada usuario
<arp-> si
<filo> pues si es desde cliente de correo tengo un problema por que vamos por webmail
<arp-> pero si es imap
<arp-> puede usar un cliente de correo
<arp-> o por pop3
<arp-> bajarlos
<tecnico> si lo tratas de hacer syncronizar todo a la vez tu como admin tienes que lidiar con un poco mas de detalles pero si se puede. Lo mejor seria si replicaras la configuracion remota. Especialemente los UID y GID de los usuarios
<arp-> tecnico pero no te olvides que es un hosting
<arp-> lo mas probable es que todo se rija por una plantilla web asistida
<arp-> no tienen acceso al crudo del servidor
<tecnico> no importa..
<filo> tecnico no te entiendo bien (soy un usuario mediocre) a pesar de ello voy a google a buscar que es eso que me dices
<tecnico> generalmente en los planes de shared hosting tienes accesso de SSH
<arp-> um
<tecnico> y puedes entonces usar rsync para todo el directorio de correo
<arp-> tecnico yo ando por esos mundos y en los planes basicos ni por ssh tenes
<arp-> pero cuestion de ver...
<tecnico> pero localmente necesitas replicar los UID y GID
<filo> pero me estas diciendo que es posible que pueda instalar el rsync  y hacer que se baje todo?
<tecnico> filo: rsync es un programa de syncronizacion.. no especificamente para correo o algo asi.. es en general una herramienta para sincronizar
<filo> si si, eso lo se
<filo> pero simplemente con que se sincronice el directorio de correo tendría suficiente?
<tecnico> filo: hay planes muy baratos que quiza valgan mas la pena que el estar lidiando con configurar un servidor tu mismo especialmente cuando no tienes aun mucha experiencia. Una cosa es poner el servidor pero de ahi en adelante te toca mantener la seguridad y estar al tanto de la administracion.
<tecnico> hostgator.com por ejemplo tiene planes de 2 dolares
<arp-> totalmente de acuerdo tecnico
<arp-> filo te vas a topar con un impedimento en el sentido tecnico
<arp-> que lleva configurar y mantener un servidor sea cual fuere
<filo> lo se
<filo> pero a pesar de ello me han pedido que lo haga
<filo> les he comentado que pueden tener problemas con la seguridad
<arp-> pero no podes hacer algo que no es cosa sencilla para alguien que no conoce lo basico de un SO nuevo
<filo> y siguen queriendo que lo haga. Realmente para mi es mejor ya que estoy aprendiendo un montón con ello
<arp-> a menos que lo hagau na persona ya experta en el tema
<filo> pero si no lo hago nunca voy a ser capaz de hacerlo
<arp-> no nadie dijo eso, simplemente que no podes saltarte de golpe a un nivel muy tecnico
<tecnico> filo: pues si aprendes asi. Lo unico es que especialmente con el correo electronico. ahora en dia la gente se pone en panico cuando hay algun problema con su correo y te van a traer en friega.  Yo administro servidores y entre ellos de correo electronico para grupos grandes y lo vivo todos los dias
<filo> si, lo demas del server no me da problemas
<arp-> vas a tener que tener un conocimiento amplio no solo en la materia de un servidor de correo, sino que requiere conocimientos basicos
<filo> pero el correo he de reconocer que lo desconozco completamente
<arp-> si o si necesarios
<arp-> pero bbueno...
<arp-> parti de la base de empezar a conocer primero Linux basicamente
<arp-> para luego entender otros aspectos tecnicos
<tecnico> filo: el setup mas sencillo es usar Postfix como el MTA y dovecot como el servidor IMAP
<filo> ya, tendre que montar un firewall el servidor apache y mysql estar actualizando cada poco
<filo> si, ya tenia presente utilizar postfix en vez de sendmail
<arp-> tecnico, no te gusta sendmail?
<tecnico> prefiero Postfix..  cosa de gustos. Me parece mas facil de configurar
<filo> arp sendmail es viejo y tiene bastantes bugs (o por lo menos eso pude leer en mi libro de administracion linux)
<arp-> :S
<arp-> sendmail se sigue usando
<filo> en el libro recomiendan usar postfix por que afirman que sendmail tiene muchos problemas de seguridad
<arp-> pero bueh
<arp-> cuestion de gustos y aplicacion del caso
<tecnico> http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/146613     busque por google tutoriales de Postfix + dovecot  , quiza te ayude
<filo> muchisimas gracias
<arp-> suerte filo
<filo> entonces lo voy a tener muy dificil para la migración verdad?
<tecnico> filo: en cuanto a la sincronizacion. Es un poco mas laborioso. Depende mucho de que use el otro servidor para IMAP.
<filo> aha
<filo> yo pensaba (ingenuo de mi) que bastaría con las bases de datos
<tecnico> lo mas seguro es migrarlo usuario por usuario y pues no es que tengas muchos usuarios aun
<filo> y que los mails se almacenaban en las bases de datos
<filo> xdd
<filo> si, de todo lo que me habeis explicado es lo que me ha quedado mas claro
<tecnico> filo: generalmente los mails se guardan en formato de Maildir, un archivo por mail. Pero la estructura cambia de servidor a servidor
<tecnico> filo: hay forma de usar bases de datos pero dudo que sea el caso de tu servidor remoto.
<filo> si, yo tambien le veo mas logica a los archivos que a las bases
<filo> si no el tamaño seria descomunal
<filo> (no en mi caso de 20 cuentas, pero si en otros casos)
<tecnico> seria util que investigaras de todas maneras si tienes acesso a SSH o pudieras archivar (tar.gz) tu directorio raiz remoto.  Ahi tendras todos los archivos de correo y ves jerarquia de directorios y demas
<filo> si, a ello me pondre
<filo> el otro server (local) aunque tengo acceso físico lo estoy haciendo todo por ssh tambien
<tecnico> filo: http://wiki1.dovecot.org/Migration
<filo> wow
<filo> genial
<ElPasmo> filo, arp... resulta que dell sigue vendiendo para empresas el latitude 2110 son ubuntu 9.10 :)
<ElPasmo> Pero claro, hay que ponerse en contacto con ellos para verlo.
<filo> ohh genial
<filo> ElPasmo del precio sabes algo?
<ElPasmo> a partir de 329€
<filo> mmmm lo mirare
<filo> se sale un poco de mi presupuesto (por eso quería un netbook) pero quizás sirva
<filo> bueno me tango que ir
<filo> muchas gracias tecnico y arp por vuestra ayuda
<tecnico> suerte
<filo> dejo esto encendido por si quereis abrirme algun privado ya que luego cuando vuelva lo miraré
<filo> aunque creo que me habeis encaminado bastante bien
<ElPasmo> http://www1.euro.dell.com/es/es/empresas/Port%C3%A1tiles/latitude-2110/pd.aspx?refid=latitude-2110&s=bsd&cs=esbsdt1   <--- ¿os parece que merezca la pena si le amplio algo como la memoria o le cambio el HD a uno de 7200?
<ElPasmo> Por que yo en principio no veo que le merezca la pena aumentarle nada (cámara web ya tengo) pero me surgen muchas dudas con la pantalla por ejemplo (para que acepte 1336 en vez de solo 1024)
<tecnico> en mi opinion lo unico que vale la pena al configurar una portatil desde el fabricante es escoger lo mejor que necesites en las partes que son dificiles de actualizar como el procesador y la pantalla, posiblemente la tarjeta de video tambien. De lo demas, escoge lo mas barato. Despues ya mas barato actualizarlo todo eso por fuera.  Puedes hoy en dia conseguir el Seagate MomentusXt hybrid flash drive desde $70 dls y es 7200rpm ademas. Y la memoria 
<caldera> Que tal!
<caldera> habra forma de instalar amsn sobre kubuntu 8.04?
<arp-> sudo apt-get updadte && sudo apt-get install amsn
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amsn
<ElPasmo> Gracias tecnico  :)
<caldera> arp
<caldera> al tipear sudo apt-get update no se actualiza el distro?
<caldera> es lo que no quiero
<erUSUL> caldera: no; no se actualiza
<caldera> gracias
<caldera> no se pudo con  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amsn
<caldera> me salio el siguiente error:
<caldera> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<caldera>   amsn: Depends: tcltls but it is not going to be installed
<caldera> E: Broken packages
<caldera> Ign http://thebachman.info http://thebachman.info/debian/mercury-unstable Release.gpg
<caldera> Ign http://thebachman.info http://thebachman.info/debian/mercury-unstable/./ Translation-en_US
<caldera> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg
<caldera> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Translation-en_US
<caldera> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Translation-en_US
<caldera> Ign http://archive.getdeb.net hardy-getdeb Release.gpg
<caldera> Ign http://archive.getdeb.net hardy-getdeb/apps Translation-en_US
<caldera> Ign http://thebachman.info http://thebachman.info/debian/mercury-unstable Release
<caldera> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release
<caldera> Ign http://archive.getdeb.net hardy-getdeb Release
<caldera> Ign http://thebachman.info http://thebachman.info/debian/mercury-unstable/./ Packages
<caldera> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<caldera> Err http://thebachman.info http://thebachman.info/debian/mercury-unstable/./ Packages
<caldera>   404 Not Found
<caldera> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages
<caldera> Ign http://archive.getdeb.net hardy-getdeb/apps Packages
<caldera> Err http://archive.getdeb.net hardy-getdeb/apps Packages
<caldera>   302 Found
<caldera> W: Failed to fetch file:/packages/generic/./Packages.gz  File not found
<caldera> W: Failed to fetch http://thebachman.info/debian/mercury-unstabledeb/dists/http://thebachman.info/debian/mercury-unstable/.//binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<caldera> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/hardy-getdeb/apps/binary-i386/Packages.gz  302 Found
<caldera> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<joan> Porque en Windows 7 me dura más la batería que en Ubuntu=
<joan> ?
<erUSUL> joan: usa powertop y mirate http://lesswatts.org/
<joan> y una pregunta básica
<joan> debería desconnectar la batería cuando está connectado el cable?
<joan> (es un portátil)
<ElPasmo> A ver, esto te respondo un poco de oídas. No es bueno no usar nunca la batería. Pero la batería cuando se usa hay que procurar apurarla completamente y, una vez se pone en carga, cargarla completamente (no hacer medias cargas). Si usas el portátil diariamente y con enchufe cerca yo te aconsejaría que le retiraras la batería y una vez por semana usaras la batería para descargarla y luego la volvieras a cargar.
<joan> ElPasmo:  Perfecto muchas gracias
<joan> Igualmente
<joan> En Ubuntu
<joan> Me gasta muchas más batería que con Windows 7
<filo> hola, puedo tener algun problema si añado repositorios de debian a ubuntu?
<erUSUL> si
<filo> que problemas podría darme?
<erUSUL> filo: las versiones y nombre etc de los paquetes son diferentes. apt puede acabar confundido
<filo> erUSUL: y hay alguna manera de saber las equivalencias entre uno y otro? Tengo un libro que explica algunas cosas pero todas referentes a debian y añadiendo repositorios a debian
<erUSUL> filo: que quieres hacer?
<filo> a ver como lo explico, soy una persona inexperta intentando llevar a cabo lo que pone en un libro de administracion de sistemas linux
<filo> quiero instalar postfix junto a sus dependencias configurandolo tal y como pone en el libro para que no me de ningun problema
<erUSUL> filo: busca los paquetes/repos equivalentes
<filo> erUSUL: me pide por ejemplo que utilice el siguiente comando #apt-get install postfix postfix-tls libsas12 sas12-bin \ libsas12-modules ipopd-ssl uw-imapd-ssl
<filo> pero cuando ejecuto eso en ubuntu hay muchos paquetes que no los encuentra
<chakal^-^> filo, puedes instalar paquetes siempre y cuando uses el repositorio de ubuntu no el de debian ...
<chakal^-^> ciertos paquetes de debian no funcionan por que aunque ubuntu esta basado en debian los paquetes de ubuntu pueden dar fallos
<filo> pero entonces como instalo esos paquetes?
<chakal^-^> ubuntu tiene ese mismo paquete en el repositorio
<guampa> filo: instala los equivalentes
<guampa> de ubuntu
<chakal^-^> ~$ apt-cache policy postfix
<chakal^-^>  
<chakal^-^> [---]
<chakal^-^>         500 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main amd64 Packages
<chakal^-^> ves
<chakal^-^> no te hace falta añadir el repositorio de debian vamos ...
<filo> apt-cache policy es la primera vez que oigo hablar de eso
<guampa> no van a diferir practicamente
<chakal^-^> te dice la prioridad y el origen de cierto paquete
<chakal^-^> y como ves esta en el repositorio principal (main)
<filo> es decir que no hace falta que instale todos los paquetes que pone en el libro y solo con instalar postfix me los instalara todos?
<chakal^-^> eso es, te instalara las dependencias en caso que las necesite apt
<chakal^-^> apt-cache depends postfix | grep Depende:
<filo> entonces no entiendo por que en el libro me sale el comando #apt-get install postfix postfix-tls libsas12...
<filo> y asi sucesivamente con mas paquetes
<chakal^-^> auqnue puedes buscar los paquetes que menciona el libro son iguales (el nombre) entre debian y ubuntu
<filo> es posible que en vez de ser dependencias seas mas funciones para el servidor?
<chakal^-^> instala lo que te dice el libro pero usa los repositorios de ubuntu
<chakal^-^> no tiene mas filo ...
<filo> pero me dice que no se encuentran algunos paquetes
<guampa> filo: puede ser que sean funciones extra, deben tener sus contrapartes en ubuntu con nombres similares
<chakal^-^> busca el paquete relativo, por ejemplo libsasl2-2 equivale a libsas12
<filo> libsas12 sas12-bin libsas12-modules ipopd-ssl uw-impad-ss no se encuentran
<chakal^-^> son paquetes virtuales
<chakal^-^> asi con los demás ...
<filo> es decir en algun lado existe una tabla de equivalencias?
<guampa> filo: por ejemplo en ubuntu esta libsasl2-2
<guampa> libsasl2-modules
<guampa> etc
<filo> vale voy a google a buscarlo muchas gracias chackal y guampa
<guampa> usa dpkg -k | grep partedelnombredelpaquete
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> dpkg -l
<incognia> ¿qué pex?
<fzeta> nas tardes por la tarde..
<ceron> alguien que me pueda decir como instalar amsn o pidgi sobre kubuntu 8.04, por favor!
<fzeta> ceron: mira en los repositorios
<incognia> sudo apt-get install amsn
<ceron> ya lo intente por apt-get, o en los repositorios, pero me sale:
<ceron> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ceron>   amsn: Depends: tcltls but it is not going to be installed
<ceron> E: Broken packages
<incognia> ¿tienes habilitado el repo universe?
<ceron> si!
<ceron> y multiverse
<incognia> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/tcltls/download
<chakal^-^> ceron, por que no actualizas ?
<chakal^-^> no acabo ya el soporte para la 8.04 ? o tienes la versión server
<ceron> por el tipo de software que manejo "CALDERA"
<chakal^-^> y no va ese en maverick ?
<incognia> ¿tampoco en lucid?
<chakal^-^> si no tienes la versión server hardy caduco en abril de este año
<incognia> baja el tcltls de aquí http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/tcltls/download
<incognia> lo instalas y despues intentas instalar amsn
<incognia> te recomiendo probar emesene
<ceron> Es CALDERA Widw Format Imagin con su propio cd de Instalacion
<ceron>  <incognia> dependency is not satisfiable tcl8.3
<ceron> emesene, tampoco puedo instalarlo
<voyager1> ceron has probado instalar pidgin?
<voyager1> que ubuntu usas?
<chakal^-^> pidgin esta aun en la rama main de hardy
<ceron> también, pero es el mismo problema con las dependencias
<chakal^-^> no hace falta habilitar los repositorios multiverse/universe
<chakal^-^> y si no se instala es que algun paquete esta obsoleto por lo que te digo
<voyager1> yo en ubuntu lo tengo instalao
<voyager1> instalado
<chakal^-^> desde abril en la version hardy desktop
<chakal^-^> si tienes la server creo que hasta abril del 2011
<ceron> Es kubuntu 8.04 de CALDERA
<voyager1> ¿8.04, de caldera ?
<chakal^-^> prueba este repositorio ceron: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bjfs/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<Obito> Hola!
<chakal^-^> luego ya sabes: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pidgin
<voyager1> 8.04 es muy moderna
<ceron> http://www.caldera.eu/es/support.php?page=operating_system
<ceron> lo haré
<chakal^-^> antes de actualizar mete la clave: sudo gpg --eyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0CC1223EE2314809; sudo gpg --export --armor 0CC1223EE2314809 | sudo apt-key add -
<ceron>  <chakal^-^> como agrego el repositorio mediante el terminal?
<ceron> soy un poco nuevo
<ceron> xD
<chakal^-^> en caldera no se, mira en /etc/apt/sources.list
<chakal^-^> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ceron> listo!
<ceron> al meter la clave me salio:
<ceron> gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<ceron> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found
<ceron> no hay problema?
<chakal^-^> perdon, es --keyserver
<chakal^-^> sudo gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0CC1223EE2314809; sudo gpg --export --armor 0CC1223EE2314809 | sudo apt-key add -; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ceron> eso ya quedo, pero al tipear sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ceron> me sale:
<ceron> E: Type 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/bjfs/ppa/ubuntu' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<incognia> es tu pinche lista de repositorios la que esta toda jodida
<incognia> trata de regenerarla
<incognia> y apúntala a otro servidor
<ceron> jaja
<chakal^-^> grep bjfs /etc/apt/sources.list
<ceron> me sale lo mismo
<chakal^-^> ?
<ceron> esto es deseperante
<ceron> yo tambi[en
<ceron> jaj
<chakal^-^> peor que te dice ese comando, a ver que as metido
<ceron> grep bjfs /etc/apt/sources.list
<chakal^-^> y ?
<ceron> E: Type 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/bjfs/ppa/ubuntu' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.listE:
<ceron> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ceron> Type 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/bjfs/ppa/ubuntu' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ceron> [1]+  Exit 100                sudo apt-get update
<chakal^-^> pega el archivo /etc/apt/sources.list en http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<chakal^-^> acabamos antes
<ceron> después?
<chakal^-^> danos la url al pastear :P
<ceron> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/536687/
<chakal^-^> que es eso
<chakal^-^> http://ppa.launchpad.net/bjfs/ppa/ubuntu http://ppa.launchpad.net/bjfs/ppa/ubuntu
<chakal^-^> eso no te dique que añarias ceron
<chakal^-^> te dije:
<chakal^-^> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bjfs/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<chakal^-^> y la linea de arriba tambien esta mal ... -> deb http://thebachman.info/debian/mercury-unstabledeb http://thebachman.info/debian/mercury-unstable ./
<chakal^-^> tienes que separar has juntado 2 repositorios
<chakal^-^> seria:
<chakal^-^>  deb http://thebachman.info/debian/mercury-unstable
<chakal^-^> deb http://thebachman.info/debian/mercury-unstable ./
<chakal^-^> separado, me entiendes ?
<ceron> lo agregue tal cual, pero esta mier... no se que pedo
<ceron> si, ahora mismo lo corrijo
<chakal^-^> en realidad te sobra 1 linea ceron deja solo deb http://thebachman.info/debian/mercury-unstable ./
<chakal^-^> la de arriba la borras, total, deja solo:
<chakal^-^> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe multiverse
<chakal^-^> deb http://thebachman.info/debian/mercury-unstable ./
<chakal^-^> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bjfs/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<chakal^-^> salvas, actualizas y instalas
<incognia> ［(－－)］ZZzzz
<ceron> listo!
<chakal^-^> te costo he :)
<incognia> vientos
<chakal^-^> deberías saber antes de añadir nada que es un repositorio y sus caracteristicas
<chakal^-^> por que añadir al tuntun no es bueno y puede pasarte cosas inesperadas, cuidadin
<ceron> si, necesito una guia!
<ceron> gracias <chakal^-^>
<ceron> eso de los repositorios ya quedo
<chakal^-^> lo unico que necesitas es ganas de aprender, por guias hay millones en internet :)
<chakal^-^> y el que no sepa es que no quiere aprender :)
<ceron> entiendo, voy iniciando
<ceron> pero el pidgin a final de cuentas no se pudo
<ceron> :/
<ceron> mi distro es muy viejo
<chakal^-^> pega el resultado en pastebin.ubuntu.com que te da al hacer: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ceron> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/536691/
<chakal^-^> mm
<incognia> ☆ﾐ(o*･ω･)ﾉｲｯﾃｷﾏ-ｽ!!
<chakal^-^> probemos esto: Bajar los paquetes pidgin, pidgin-data y libpurple0 de GetDeb: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin
<chakal^-^> incognia, interesante
<incognia> jajaja
<incognia> ok
<incognia> regreso en un rato
<incognia> ayer se me jodió la camioneta y tengo que ir por un mecánico
<incognia> ceron, prueba con emesene
<incognia> me imagino que lo que buscas es chatear con el mésenller
<chakal^-^> la verdad que quizás hasta vaya mejor con emesene, pidgin tiene problemas en sus certificados, cosas de microsoft esta cambiando el protocolo nuevo al viejo (MSN15 => MSN14)
<incognia> ( _ )/~~サヨナラ
<chakal^-^> se ve que se aburre microsoft y/o lo hace por joder
<incognia> jajajajajajajaja
<chakal^-^> :P
<incognia> si, tener tanta lana ha de aburrir un chingo
<chakal^-^> yo uso empathy y de momento va bien
<incognia> ídem
<incognia> pero de vez en cuando uso emesene
<chakal^-^> bueno, es el que viene de "serie" desde la 10.04
<ceron> There was a problem installing pidgin
<ceron> inche distro ya esta obsoleto
<ceron> simpre problemas con las dependencias
<chakal^-^> si usas el repositorio de hardy asi es ceron ... ya te dije
<chakal^-^> puedes probar a usar el de maverick pero ya es una guarrada, yo actualizaria
<chakal^-^> solo tienes que cambiar hardy por maverick
<chakal^-^> aunque puedes tener problemas
<incognia> si de a tiro se te complica usa el web messenger
<incognia> ahora si me voy
<incognia> ya se me hizo tarde
<chakal^-^> yo de usar ... jabber xD
<chakal^-^> o gtalk, messenger es un castigo :)
<incognia> simón
<incognia> yo casi puro skype
<incognia> y eso para verle las tetas a mi novia
<chakal^-^> asi te evitas una bofetada
<chakal^-^> asi van las relaciones ... a distancia
<incognia> jajajajajajajaja
<incognia> cámara
<incognia> me retiro
<incognia> ya saben lo que se dice del que mucho se despide
<chakal^-^> luego cuando estais juntos no teneis nada que deciros, no me estraña que la gente se separe
<chakal^-^> xD
<ceron> ja
<ceron> si, uso
<ceron> skype
<ceron> gtalk
<laurence> Que aconsejan para una workstation compaq 256 Mb RAM, en la cual Windows XP funciona bien?
<ceron> <chakal^-^ gracias !
<Obito> laurence, Lubuntu (: dicen que es livianito
<laurence> Gracias Obito, voy a probar y luego les cuento
<Obito> despues, las que se q son distros livianas... y no son complicadas de configurar (igualmente, por comentarios.. ya que nunca las probe) son Vector Linux y Puppy ...
<thefatloverboy_> hola
<thefatloverboy_> alguien sabe como convertir videos a mp4 para un n95 8g ?
<erUSUL> thefatloverboy_: prueba con winff o arista
<thefatloverboy_> si ya los tengo
<thefatloverboy_> pero el mp4 que me dan
<thefatloverboy_> no es compatible
<thefatloverboy_> con el cell no c por que
<thefatloverboy_> ademas no me dan 3gp
<erUSUL> thefatloverboy_: busca en google suele haber how tos para usar ffmpeg directamente con los parametros adecuados
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> thax
<fosco_> buenas
<rengo> holas buenos dias
<rengo> alguien sabe donde puedo bajar ubuntu server 10.04lst en dvd?
<fosco_> rengo llevas dias con esto
<fosco_> la web oficial de ubuntu la tiene
<omikron4> rengo.. http://www.espaciolinux.com/2010/08/descagar-ubuntu-10-04-1/
<laurence> de dia soy rengo y de noche cojo
<fosco_> "Don't be confused, even though DVDs can hold far more data than the typical Ubuntu CD, the main benefit of the DVD downloads is to get access to all of the available language packs."
<fosco_> si no sabes inglés una buena traducción sería: "bajar el DVD es absurdo, baja el CD y ahorras tiempo"
<rengo> fosco_:  donde quiero probarlo pc virtual es en el trabajo. no puedo usar internet miestras intala los repos estoy atrasproxy bloquea 65535 puertos
<rengo> esta hecho vityual linux y squid
<rengo> proxy es inprenetable no tengo cuenta de usuario
<rengo> trabajo gobierno ciudad de buenos aires es man
<rengo> por eso quiero bajar un dvd ubuntu server
<fosco_> como veas
<fosco_> pero el dvd no aporta nada q el CD no lleve
<fosco_> excepto más soporte para idiomas
<rengo> para bajarlo aca
<rengo> pero no tengo bajar repos de internet o si cuado se intala o no?
<fosco_> no he entendido la frase
<rengo> hay forma tenes todos repos ubuntu en cdo dvd bajarlos sin usar internet?
<rengo> cuado instalo o necesito paquetes cuado sea?
<rengo> fosco_:
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> el contenido del repositorio de ubuntu es gigantesco
<pipo65> buenassss
<rengo> fosco_:  duda es como uso ubuntu server para bajar repos  atras proxy solo me deja una cuenta solo puertos 8080 y 21
<fosco_> no lo se, quizá google te ayude
<rengo> ok gracias
<rengo> entoces podre usar aca ubuntu no podre probarlo
<fosco_> me cuesta mucho encontrar sentido a tus frases
<laurence> rengo los repositorios no se bajan, se configuran, lo que se bajan son los paquetes
<rengo> eso laurence tengo bajar paquetes. pero no podre
<rengo> como dige antes sobre proxy
<laurence> por que no si estas conectado a internet
<laurence> Y bueno, enchufa un modem 3g en un puerto usb
<rengo> estas loco laurence velocidad aca modem 3g lo que sale pagar eso es imposible
<rengo> mi pais no es españa todo banda ancja es mucha y varata
<rengo> ojala fuera facil.
<rengo> a si como decis
<laurence> Soy de Uruguay, Antel regala el modem 3g y cuesta 10 Gb 10 dolares al mes
<laurence> Claro y Movistar tambien, como hacen en Argentina Claro y Movistar?
<laurence> rengo, creo entender que tu Empresa o Institucion les limita Internet, pero si lo que tu haces es en bien de la Empresa por que no te autorizan la conexion?
<rengo> por que laurence hay politicas seguridad erroreas.
<rengo> para yo trabajo tendria tener coneccion libre a internet ese mi trabajo
<rengo> pero no todos ponen misma bolsa
<rengo> atras porqueria proxy.
<laurence> rengo, sos turco?
<rengo> olvidalo  laurence chau y cuidate
<laurence> rengo tas passao muchacho
<laurence> no te desubiques
<rengo> este laurence me dice no me desubiche apenas pregunte por el dvd me burla mi nick "12:15:07) laurence: de dia soy rengo y de noche cojo"
<Brunach0x> >	hola alguien me expica que es un laucnhpad?
<rengo> (12:40:13) laurence: rengo, sos turco?
<rengo> (12:40:33) rengo.notebook: olvidalo  laurence chau y cuidate
<erUSUL> Brunach0x: launchpad.net es una web
<delarge> nas
<delarge> paré una instalacion en la mitad
<delarge> por aptitude
<delarge> ahora no puedo usar aptitude
<delarge> $ apt-get clean
<delarge> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/cache/apt/archives/lock' - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<delarge> E: No se puede bloquear el directorio de descarga
<delarge> $ sudo apt-get clean
<delarge> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<delarge> E: No se puede bloquear el directorio de descarga
<delarge> perdon por el flood
<erUSUL> !apt-lock
<kubot> El facto !apt-lock no existe.
<erUSUL> !aptlock
<kubot> Si tienes la base de datos APT bloqueada prueba con cerrar todas las instancias del Adept, Synaptic, aptitude o apt-get. Si aún sigue bloqueada intenta con « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock » en una terminal.
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe donde agregar mas resoluciones
<pipo65> cree un xorg.conf nuevo
<pipo65> pero en donde deveria haber resoluciones no hay nada
<pipo65> dzup:
<Riveryk> español
<pipo65> si Riveryk
<pipo65> es un canal en español
<pipo65> dzup1
<Critical_ErRoR> Hola! ayer instale ubuntu 10.10 en una notebook y el touchpad se mueve descontroladamente y dando clics por toda la pantalla. :(
<Riveryk> quien me puede colaborar explicandome como puedo instalar de nuevo los paquetes del live cd sin necesidad de formatear?
<pipo65> Riveryk: formatear??
<Critical_ErRoR> esto ocurre desde el principio de la instalacion y continua asi cuando termina de instalar
<Critical_ErRoR> sera mi nick que me da mala suerte?
<pipo65> Critical_ErRoR: el touch no tiene un boton para desactibarlo
<pipo65> por lo menos hasta q bajes el paquete q controla a el toucho
<Critical_ErRoR> pipo65: casi seguro que si, justo estoy buscando el manual en la web para ver eso
<Riveryk> lo que pasa es que por accidente borre algunos programas que venian con el live cd pero no recuerdo cuales eran todos, existe forma de instalarlos de nuevo desde el live cd?
<Critical_ErRoR> les cuento que le puse un mouse USB y anda perfecto
<pipo65> Critical_ErRoR: mas bien con aptitude por consola bajate el paquete para eso
<hugohg34> Hola a todos
<hugohg34> buenas tardes
<pipo65> pones sudo aptitude search touch
<hugohg34> bueno una pregunta
<pipo65> Critical_ErRoR:  a mi me paso eso con mi portatil pero se acomodo solo despues de bajar las actualizaciones
<Critical_ErRoR> pipo65: que lastima que la netbook es de un cliente y no la tengo aca conmigo. pero me anoto el comando para usarlo despues
<erAbuelo> Critical_ErRoR: eso es la deteccion automatica del touch de las X, que no lo configura bien, tendras que preparar una configuracion correcta y meterla en el xorg.conf
<hugohg34> alguien tiene un manual sobre ACL en linux??
<Critical_ErRoR> erabuelo: eso se hace automatico con el comando sudo aptitude search touch que me dio pipo?
<hugohg34> es para tener una carpeta compartida y que host con windows accedan o no a carpetas determinas
<erAbuelo> Critical_ErRoR: no creo
<Critical_ErRoR> erAbuelo: me podrias decir como hacerlo asi cuando este con la netbook tengo las 2 opciones?
<Critical_ErRoR> se como editar el xorg.cong
<Critical_ErRoR> conf*
<erAbuelo> Critical_ErRoR: no recuerdo los pasos, pero busca en google hay un soft para configurar el touch visualmente
<Riveryk> Quien me puede decir como puedo instalar los programas que trae el live cd sin tener que formatear mi particion de nuevo
<Critical_ErRoR> erabuelo: que palabras tendria que poner en el buscador?
<erAbuelo> no
<erAbuelo> algo de touchpad y xorg.conf
<Critical_ErRoR> ok! gracias!
<Critical_ErRoR> pipo65: gracias!
<erAbuelo> dnd
<hugohg34> bueno ahora pueden ayudarme a mi?
<uscratch> ?
<hugohg34> bueno quiero tener compartida una carpeta y denecar - permitir el acceso a determinados usuarios
<hugohg34> o grupos
<hugohg34> ACL como en windows
<uscratch> hugohg34: puedes usar samba o sftp
<uscratch> o ftp
<hugohg34> si, pense usar samba
<hugohg34> pero nose como seguir
<hugohg34> algun manual o algo?
<hugohg34> es para clientes windows y en principio estaba pensando administrarlo con webmin
<uscratch> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Samba
<hugohg34> pero claro linux por defecto solo tiene el tipico chown y chmod
<erAbuelo> y chattr
<erAbuelo> y si ti parece poco ya me diras que mas necesitas xDD
<hugohg34> pero necesito poder permitir, denegar acceso a grupos, usuario, etc
<erAbuelo> eso se hace con chmod
<hugohg34> eso es con ACL
<uscratch> hugohg34: que has pensado de ftp
<hugohg34> mm lo pense pero necesitamos tener una unidad mapeada
<hugohg34> esque es una migracion de win server a ubuntu
<Critical_ErRoR> pipo65: @Ubuntu:~$ sudo aptitude search touch
<Critical_ErRoR> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Critical_ErRoR> pipo65: hay algo mal? lo puse en mi compu que no tiene touch, para probar nomas
<hugohg34> una vez vi un servidor y bueno tenia una interfaz web que permitia agregar grupos para acceso, usuarios para denegacion, etc
<hugohg34> como en windows 2003
<erAbuelo> Critical_ErRoR: que la ultima ubuntu no tiene aptitude por defecto, instalalo antes :)
<hugohg34> no me importa que sea interfaz web pero busco algo asi.
<pipo65> Critical_ErRoR: lo q tu makina no tiene es aptitude
<Critical_ErRoR> erabuelo: groxo abuelo!
<Critical_ErRoR> como seria el comandito? :P
<Critical_ErRoR> perdon pero soy super nuevo
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<jidm> Critical_ErRoR: no tienes instalado aptitude. Prueba con apt-get en su lugar
<Critical_ErRoR> y lo peor es que ya me estoy animando a ir cambiando los windows de mis clientes a ubuntu
<Critical_ErRoR> gracias gente!
<erAbuelo> dnd
<hugohg34> alguna idea?
<erAbuelo> mira la documentacion de samba
<hugohg34> ok
<hugohg34> ahora digo algo.
<recorcholisss> Pls. me dicen cómo unirme al irc-hispano? ty :X
<hugohg34> acabo de echarle un vistazo a la documentacion, pero yo ya tengo compartida la carpeta, puedo acceder a ella y todo
<hugohg34> mi problema es: de la carpeta compartida, tengo varias subcarpetas, quiero que a la sub arpeta X puedan acceder 3 o 4 Grupos distintos y a la subcarpeta Y denegar 3 usuarios en concreto, etc
<hugohg34> es decir hacer una lista de control de acceso.
<Critical_ErRoR> pipo65: me podrias ayudar con esto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/536753/     es el resultado del comando: sudo aptitude search touch
<Critical_ErRoR> no lo entiendo
<hugohg34> he activado las ACL en linux pero nose como denegar  el acceso y como usarlo con samba
<erAbuelo> hugohg34: mira en google hay unos cuantos manuales de acl+samba
<Critical_ErRoR> se fue pipo?
<jidm> si :D
<Critical_ErRoR> erAbuelo: me miras el pastebin? nose si se instalo algo o tengo que elegir.... no entendi lo que hizo el comando
<hugohg34> conoces alguno que de tanta informacion no me aclaro, si alguien conoce algun manual o monto esto alguna vez
<jidm> Critical_ErRoR: qué quieres hacer?
<Critical_ErRoR> jidm: ayer instale ubuntu 10.10 en una notebook y el touchpad se mueve descontroladamente y dando clics por toda la pantalla. esto ocurre desde el principio de la instalacion y continua asi cuando termina de instalar
<hugohg34> sobre todo un manual actualizado por los que hay estan obsoloteso
<Critical_ErRoR> es una netbook
<hugohg34> obsoletos*
<pipo65> Critical_ErRoR:
<pipo65> ??
<Critical_ErRoR> pipo :D volviste que bueno!
<Critical_ErRoR> mira... pipo65: me podrias ayudar con esto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/536753/     es el resultado del comando: sudo aptitude search touch
<Critical_ErRoR> (13:42:47) Critical_ErRoR: no lo entiendo
<erAbuelo> hugohg34: no, hace mucho que no trabajo con samba, pero se que se puede hacer, incluso, si mal no recuerdo puedes compilar el kernel con soporte para acl en linux
<Critical_ErRoR> nose si se instalo algo o tengo que elegir algo... no lo entendi
<jidm> Critical_ErRoR: tienes instalado gpointing-device-settings?
<Critical_ErRoR> jidm: no creo, aclaro que no tengo la netbook aca conmigo. recien el lunes la voy a ver
<Critical_ErRoR> en esta pc no tengo touchpad
<hugohg34> erAbuelo por lo visto ya no hace falta compilar, solo hay que modificarlo en el fstab. es caso es q los manuales estan obsoletos y uff  me mareo.
<erAbuelo> hugohg34: ni idea, ya te digo hace mucho que no uso samba :)
<jidm> Critical_ErRoR: se mueve a una velocidad no muy rápida? como si lo estuviera usando alguien con Parkinson?
<pipo65> jajaja
<pipo65> tienes algo con que configurar el touch
<Critical_ErRoR> jidm: se mueve como loco, pegando contra todos los bordes y dando clics a mil por hora
<pipo65> tendrias q instalar algo para configurarlo
 * hashashin nas
<Critical_ErRoR> pipo65: eso estaria bueno
<jidm> Critical_ErRoR: a mi después de unas actualizaciones se me puso medio loco el touchpad, y se me calmó una vez que abrí el programita para configurar las preferencias del touchpad
<Critical_ErRoR> eso eso!!!!@ como se llama el programita?
<hugohg34> gracias
<Critical_ErRoR> la compu es una Commodore KE-8000 MB
<pipo65> si tubieras kde podrias usar kde-config-touchpad
<Critical_ErRoR> una pena...
<pipo65> igual puedes usarlo
<Critical_ErRoR> Ubuntu 10.10
<pipo65> pero te instalara barias librerias de kde
<jidm> el programa de configuración en gnome es gpointing-device-settings
<Critical_ErRoR> nuuuu
<pipo65> Critical_ErRoR: usa ese q dijo jidm
<Critical_ErRoR> seria: sudo aptitude gpointing-device-settings ?
<pipo65> si no lo tienes ya instalado si
<pipo65> y si lo tienes instalado te daras cuenta por q te abisara
<Critical_ErRoR> primero pruebo poner : gpointing-device-settings asi solo. y si no ando le dopy con sudo?
<pipo65> Critical_ErRoR:
<pipo65> sudo aptitude install gpointing-device-settings
<Critical_ErRoR> buenisimo!!! con todo esto tendria que andar bien. el lunes lo pruebo!
<Critical_ErRoR> no los molesto mas. gracias a todos!
<jidm> Critical_ErRoR: puedes deshabilitar el touchpad con el comando "synclient TouchpadOff=0" y puedes habilitarlo otra vez con un 1 en vez del 0
<Critical_ErRoR> buenisimo
<Ant-> nose si va aca pero, compre un itouch 4g y no logro que banshee ni ningun reproductor me lo reconozca
<jidm> Ant-: eso anda como los iPods? si es así hay un programita llamado gtkPod para gestionar esos aparatillos del demonio
<Yoques> consulta:
 * TrueNhero holas
<Yoques> como puedo acceder al ordenador de un lince desde un maverick?
<jidm> Yoques: por ssh?
<TrueNhero> como lanzo una distro desde la linea de comandos del grub??
<Yoques> no se
<jidm> si son los dos tuyos y te sabes las passwords de los usuarios, lo mejor es ssh
<Yoques> vale
<Yoques> pero...
<Yoques> como accedo a ese ordenador que está en otra cuidad?voy
<Yoques> está conectado mi amigo y yo
<Yoques> necesito un paso a paso
<jidm> Yoques: agarrás el nautilus, escribís en la ruta de archivos: sftp://usuario@ipdelaotramaquina/home/usuario/pindonga y te pide la clave y listo
<Ant-> jidm pareciera que esta ultima version no la reconoce ._., me hace tener que abrir win para pasarle cosas u.u
<Yoques> jidm, como se el ip de la otra maquina?
<juan-arg> Ant-: podes usar filezilla
<jidm> Ant-: ¬¬ prueba de nuevo
<jidm> también pueden instalar samba y compartir las carpetas que tengan ganas
<jidm> a mí me resulta más cómodo usar ssh
<jidm> con samba también van a poder compartir archivos con ordenadores WinDou
<Yoques> jidm, como se la ip del otro lugar?
<jidm> clic derecho en el icono de la conexión a internet -> información de la conexión
<Yoques> estamos hablando de ordenadores separados por muuuuchos km
<jidm> Yoques: tu amigo no está en la misma LAN?
<Yoques> no
<jidm> entonces puede complicarse un poco más
<Yoques> vale
<Yoques> jeje
<Yoques> como?
<Ant-> juan-arg creo que hasta no haga el jail no puedo usar ftp
<jidm> porque si alguno está detrás de un router, por ej, van a tener que habilitar algun puerto para ssh
<Yoques> claro
<Yoques> los dos estamos detrás de router
<juan-arg> Yoques: te trengo la solucion..
<juan-arg> dd.. por medio de una pagina de intermediario..
<file_not_found1> hola
<juan-arg> ahora te paso un par que son dd pc-----> pc mediante una interrface web
<file_not_found1> estoy usando dvdisaster
<juan-arg> Yoques: aca va 1 http://fileai.com/ ahora te paso mas
<file_not_found1> y estoy tratando de recuperar un cd
<juan-arg> Yoques: http://jetbytes.com/
<juan-arg> Yoques: https://www.wetransfer.com/
<file_not_found1> q no lee ubuntu
<juan-arg> Yoques: http://www.isendr.com/
<jidm> file_not_found1: se rayó el cd?
<file_not_found1> y me da error
<file_not_found1> no
<juan-arg> file_not_found1: el dvdisaster en realidad es para crear una imagen crc de un disco que funciona.. para cuando se rompe
<file_not_found1> 33 sectors unread or missing due to errors.
<juan-arg> file_not_found1: aunque tambien podes en opciones usar la lectura adaptativa y no la lineal.. puede que recuperes algo
<juan-arg> o tambien usar varias lectoras o distintas computadoras
<file_not_found1> dice esto
<juan-arg> con el mismo iso
<file_not_found1> cuando clickeo en create
<juan-arg> Yoques: entendiste?... o sea vos pones el archivo que queres subir.. y genera el link.. se lo das a tu amigo y se lo baja directo de tu maquina.. sin subir nada a la net
<juan-arg> file_not_found1: como dije antes.. el dvdisaster es para crear un crc de un dvd o cd sano.. para cuando se rompa poder recuperarlo
<jidm> :/ juan-arg también está Dropbox/Ubuntu One
<juan-arg> file_not_found1: pero si haces lo que dije antes puede que puedas recuperarlo
<juan-arg> jidm: ... mmmm.. pero tenes que subirlo a un server
<agustin> buenas tardes
<agustin> firefox u opera para ubuntu?
<agustin> cual es mejor
<juan-arg> jidm: lo que estoy diciendo es pc----> pc... no subis nada y al instante.. y del tamaño que quieras
<jidm> juan-arg: ah si :P
<Yoques> a ver, a ver...
<juan-arg> solo dependes de la velocidad de subida de tu conecion.. Yoques jidm
<file_not_found1> okey
<Yoques> juan-arg, solo quiero controlar completamente el otro ordenador y resolver yo los problemas
<Yoques> como hago?
<Yoques> no es para pasarle nada de nada
<juan-arg> Yoques: .. entonces usa vnc inversa
<Yoques> que es vnc inversa?
<juan-arg> Yoques: .. http://andalinux.wordpress.com/2008/08/28/conexion-remota-por-vnc-inverso/
<juan-arg> o tambien TeamViewer que tiene version para linux (corre bajo un wine en la carpeta .wine dentro del directorio..) pero funciona
<jidm> tambien está el remote desktop viewer, pero lo mismo, hay que habilitar puertos en los routers
<jidm> es simple si tienen ambos acceso al router
<jidm> el remote desktop wiewer de gnome se llama Vinagre
<juan-arg> teamviewer.. se ofusca como http.. y pasa el router
<Xago> hola muchachos...quién me podría indicar dónde conseguir un sistema de inventario en PHP/MySQL??
<jidm> stock? está el OpenBravo/OpenBravoPOS
<jidm> Xago: ^
<juan-arg> jidm: es offtopic...
<juan-arg> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<jidm> bueno pero ya estaba contestado xD
<Xago> gracias por la indicación
<Yoques> juer... complicao esto...
<Yoques> a ver...
<Yoques> lo de abrir los puertos ando ahora
<Yoques> cuando supere tal escollo ya os cuento
<juan-arg> si no team viewer que no abris nada..
<juan-arg> cuestion de gustos
<jidm> team viewer: es eso software libre?
<jidm> :(
<fosco_> es gratuito, pero no es libre
<francisco> aceró
<juan-arg> jidm: soft libre,, no pero es gratuito
<juan-arg> fosco_:  lo mande tarde
<juan-arg> jaja
<francisco> acnaven
<jidm> maldito software privativo del demonio!
<juan-arg> jidm: funciona.. y me sirve ese.. especificamente, pueden coexistir ambos sistemas.. no las patentes de soft  pero si el soft privativo esta en vos si lo usas o no
<jidm> no pienso igual. Si tal empresa quebrara, chau software. Si alguien encuentra un error, no puede corregirlo. Nadie puede fiscalizar el código para ver si hace cosas indeseadas, etc etc etc
<jidm> me voy a comer
<juan-arg> jidm: eso es decicion de cada desarollador, y esta en vos usarlo o no
<juan-arg> mientras no robe soft de proyectos libres.. es libre de hacer lo que se le plasca con su codigo (empezamos un offtopic.. que corto aca.. si no vas a offtopic y seguimos con esta charla)
<juan-arg> y ultima cosa.. la patente de software eso si.. tendria que ser invalida.. porque patenta ideas en su mayoria de los casos.. que no son del dueño de la patente..o de proyectos libres.. como un caso que lei hoy
<Yoques> me leeis ahora?
<juan-arg> Yoques: sip
<Yoques> y antes no, supongo
<Yoques> lo último que yo leí fue: <fosco_> es gratuito, pero no es libre
<Yoques> lo que comentaba es que mi amigo ya instaló el x11vnc
<Yoques> y estoy con mis puertos abiertos
<francisco> aceró
<Yoques> y además voy a abrir sus puertos, que tal vez terminemos antes así, con sus puertos abiertos
<marti1125> alguien ha hecho aplicaciones para gnome
<EGCdigital> yup
<EGCdigital> python con glade
<marti1125> queria saber si se puede meter una ventana dentro de otra como lo hago en Java con jinternalframe
<marti1125> si existe eso en winxp visual basic si lo hay
<EGCdigital> what?
<Yoques> juan-arg, jidm , ya tengo abiertos mis puertos y los del amigo...
<EGCdigital> java es multiplataforma.
<Yoques> voy a ver si con escritorio remoto puedo hacerlo
<marti1125> pues mira ocurre algo raro resualta que yo creo una aplicacion en java para que se integre visualmente con el sistema operativo y al trabajar con jinternalframe en ubuntu se ve lento pero si ejecuto mi aplicacion en windows xp no se ve ese efecto.
<marti1125> mira este es mi aplicacion http://sudomakeinstall.blogspot.com/2010/10/mi-pequeno-sistema-terminado.html
<Yoques> nadie sabe de conectar a otro ordenador?
<Yoques> nadie-nadie?
<marti1125> coomo¡?
<Yoques> erUSUL, fosco_ teneis un tiempecito para echarme una mano con eso de conectar a un ordenador externo?
<arp-off> ...
<fosco_> Yoques, plantea tus dudas directamente al canal
<wrf> Buenas, alguien sabe como solucionar el error siguiente "no se ha instalado correctamente la configuración de energia", se queda en el gdm y no inicia sesión
<juan-arg> wrf proba con dpkg-reconfigure acpi
<file_not_found1> hola
<file_not_found1> necesito ayuda con vnc
<amphorae> Yoques, que necesitas?
<amphorae> Yoques, habías preguntado acerca de conectar a un ordenador externo.
<file_not_found1> hola
<file_not_found1> si
<file_not_found1> yo pregunte
<juan-arg> bueno amigos por un rato los avandono y vuelvo  mas tarde
<juan-arg> adios.. ex ex ex comunidad  ( ex ex ex por el sistema que usaba antes..)
<amphorae> file_not_found1, cual es tu asunto?
<file_not_found1> conectamrme desde ubuntu a otro ubuntu desde el vnc
<file_not_found1> en la otra pc tenia hardy
<amphorae> file_not_found1, si, yo lo hago casi a diario con varios ordenadores que mantengo a distancia
<file_not_found1> ahora estoy instalando lucid
<amphorae> a veces en diferentes paises
<amphorae> file_not_found1, ya lo has hecho o nunca lo has hecho?
<amphorae> file_not_found1, porque no importa cual version de ubuntu utilizas
<file_not_found1> pero no andaba
<amphorae> file_not_found1, estamos hablando de Escritorio remoto + ddclient + dyndns + x4vncviewer
<file_not_found1> sera porque no abri el puerto de esa pc?
<file_not_found1> esta en la red local
<amphorae> file_not_found1, en general en la red local no me funciona este conjunto de trucos
<amphorae> si tengo otra ip si, pero por ejemplo, entre dos equipos que estan conectados al mismo router no
<file_not_found1> si
<file_not_found1> tengo dos ip
<juan-arg> file_not_found1: necesitas un cliente remoto y ademas tranferir archivos?
<file_not_found1> en el router
<file_not_found1> si
<file_not_found1> con vino
<juan-arg> file_not_found1: con teamviewer podes hacerlo (no es libre pero es gratuito) sin abrir puertos.. en una seudo vpn
<juan-arg> o vnc +sftp
<juan-arg> todo puede ir por una ssh si preferis
<amphorae> En el remoto tienes instalado ddcliente para que comunique la ip, tienes dyndns configurado para que te asocie la ip a un dominio por ejemplo equipo.dyndns.org y en el equipo configuraste el Escritorio remoto para que acepte conexiones con una password o sin ella
<amphorae> file_not_found1, juan-arg salgo por algunos minutos y retorno...
<chakal^-^> hola juan-arg :)
<juan-arg> chakal^-^: buenas
<chakal^-^> ya no entras al irc-hispano
<juan-arg> chakal^-^: muchas péstañas y por esos lados se la pasan boludiando..
<chakal^-^> :)
<chakal^-^> aun transmitis por el podcast ?
<juan-arg> chakal^-^: sip.. pero estoy incomunicado con el otro jefe del proyecto ..
<fzeta> re
<amphorae> Cual es el opuesto a away?
<mimecar> quitar el away
<juan-arg> back
<amphorae> Ah Alt+A okey
<juan-arg> ..../back
<amphorae> Alt+A lo pone y lo quita
<amphorae> gracias juan-arg
<amphorae> gracias mimecar
<file_not_found1> me registre en dyndns.com
<file_not_found1> q hago
<chakal^-^> bajate el cliente file_not_found1
<chakal^-^> p   dyndns    - dynamic DNS (DDNS) update client implemented in Perl
<amphorae> file_not_found1, ahi agregas una máquina, y eliges un nombre, por ejemplo paquita.dyndns.org
<amphorae> Y la activas
<file_not_found1> ya esta instalado
<chakal^-^> de todas maneras ciertos routers tienen la función para actualizar, mira en ti router y te evitas meter el cliente
<file_not_found1> es encore
<amphorae> file_not_found1, en esa misma maquina instalas ddclient haciendo sudo apt-get install ddclient
<file_not_found1> ya esta instalado
<file_not_found1> como pruebo si anda
<chakal^-^> yo miraria en el router si ya tienes esa opcion, en las nuevos sale dydns
<amphorae> Si lo instalaste ahora reinicia la máquina para que envie tu ip a dyndns.org
<chakal^-^> no tienes mas que meter el usuario y password y el router lo hace
<file_not_found1> en q parte
<chakal^-^> no hace falta reiniciar el pc para renovar actualizar hombre ...
<amphorae> En la web de dyndns vas a tus hosts y ves host-update-logs, ahi compruebas que la máquina fue detecada y su ip vinculado a su nombre
<amphorae> Ok chakal^-^ tienes razon
<chakal^-^> file_not_found1, primero mira en el router no se en que apartado estara en tu caso, depende routers ...
<amphorae> chakal^-^, di cual es el comando
<chakal^-^> peor no es muy dificil y cuesta apoco mirar
<amphorae> Si la maquina esta destras de un router hay que activar dmz y demas
<chakal^-^> amphorae, ya lo tendrá activo, no hace falta hacer nada, de todas maneras: sudo update ddclient
<file_not_found1> Dynamic DNS Pro and Custom DNS users are able to see the last 100 log entries over the past 5 days.
<chakal^-^> perdon, sudo servixe update ddclient
<chakal^-^> sudo service update ddclient
<chakal^-^> (por fin xD)
<amphorae> bueno yo la reiniciaba
<chakal^-^> el servicio o la maquina amphorae ? :)
<file_not_found1> update: unrecognized service
<chakal^-^> restart ?
<amphorae> y en la config del router hay que crear una regla nat para el puerto
<amphorae> yo hacia sudo reboot
<chakal^-^> amphorae, que va ... no hay que abrir/mapear nada ... es un cliente
<chakal^-^> no se necesita un puerto "en escucha" para actualizar
<chakal^-^> es un cliente
<file_not_found1> no entiendo
<chakal^-^> file_not_found1, sudo service restart ddclient; dmesg | tail -3
<amphorae> pero para que se conecte a traves del router debe estar activado dmz, una ip reservada para que esa maq se conecte siempre por esa ip del router, y una regla nat
<chakal^-^> de todas maneras no revoques demasiado por que te  ueden banear :)
<amphorae> Si no el router bloquea la conexion
<chakal^-^> amphorae, te estas liando, no hace falta un pc, el servicio que se integra en el router para los servicios dyndns o no-ip es independiente al PC
<chakal^-^> no hace falta DMZ ni mapear nada, es un cliente, va del router al servidor en cuestión, es independiente del PC
<omar> hola a  todos
<chakal^-^> claor, eso si tiene ese servicio en el router, muchos ya lo tienen
<omar> amigos, tengo conectada una cámara vía usb y no la encuentro en Equipo, pero al hacer un lsusb aparece en el listado. Qué puedo hacer?
<amphorae> chakal^-^, si, tienes razon. Pero si no activas dmz y que la maq. se conecte siempre a la misma ip por ejemplo 192.168.1.99 y que la regla nat se refiera a esa ip, no se conectara
<chakal^-^> si no lo tiene se instala el cliente en el OS y arreando
<chakal^-^> amphorae, conectara a donde ?
<mimecar> omar: que versión de ubuntu usas ?
<omar> 10.04
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones?
<omar> sip
<amphorae> lo que quiere file_not_found1 es entrarle a una maquina remota desde otra
<amphorae> mediante x4vncviewer
<chakal^-^> amphorae, es como un servidor DNS, tu metes la ip del dns para resolver no ? hace falta abrir un puerto para meter un dns ? ;)
<chakal^-^> amphorae, ahh vale ...
<amphorae> Asi tendra una ventana con el escritorio del remoto es su escritorio
<dzup2> los vnc se pusieron de moda en el canal
<omar> está al día con todas las actualizaciones, lo hago desde gestor de actualizaciones
<chakal^-^> eso es otra cosa, perdón, no lei toda la conversación
<dzup2> hace dias nadie hablaba de ellos, ahora todos quieren dar soporte metiendose a las maquinas de la gente, acaso ya no se ayuda desde la consola?
<mimecar> omar: que modelo de webcam tienes?
<amphorae> chakal^-^, parece que el amigo file_not_found1 se mareo
<file_not_found1> pero no se la ip de la ora pc
<mimecar> pedir soporte por vnc a alguien del canal es muy mala idea
<amphorae> file_not_found1, eso te lo da dyndns
<chakal^-^> file_not_found1, pues si es dinamica tendrá que hacer lo mismo que tu :)
<dzup2> mimecar: eso mismo digo yo
<chakal^-^> si es estatica la IP no hace falta
<amphorae> si es estatica no necesita dyndns
<omar> mimecar, una Sony, Cybershot, mavica digital camera
<mimecar> has mirado si funciona esa webcam en linux?
<chakal^-^> file_not_found1, argentino ?
<amphorae> dyn dns, dynamic dns es para dns dinamicas que cambian cada vez que el router se reinicia o cada 12 horas
<chakal^-^> TA.TELECOM.COM.AR usa IP dinamic en concreto: 190.137.2/23
<file_not_found1> me aparece otra ip
<chakal^-^> si tu colega esta en el mismo ISP fijo que tenga que registrarse como tu
<file_not_found1> en dyndns
<file_not_found1> argentino
<chakal^-^> te tiene que salir 190.137.2.34 a ti
<chakal^-^> si no mala cosa
<file_not_found1> si
<mimecar> el tema de los dns está en el límite del offtopic
<file_not_found1> me salio eso
<chakal^-^> puedes comprobar si resuelve en consola haz un: host nombre_que_registrastes_en_dyndns file_not_found1
<agustin> mimecar: hola, cuanto tiempo
<agustin> una pregunta
<chakal^-^> suele tardar unos minutillos ... dale tiempo
<chakal^-^> te tiene que resolver 190.137.2.34
<agustin> mimecar: cual me recomiendas, firefox u opera?
<mimecar> firefox
<file_not_found1> cual es el host
<agustin> por seguridad?
<chakal^-^> file_not_found1, el que registrastes tu en dyndns
<chakal^-^> host es el comando he ...
<mimecar> firefox tiene el código abierto
<chakal^-^> host dominio
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo:
<chakal^-^> $ host google.com
<chakal^-^> google.com has address 209.85.146.106
<agustin> solo por eso?
<xangua> agustin: usa el que tu quieras entonces
<mimecar> y por las extensiones
<agustin> xangua: eso hare, pero me gustan las opiniones
<omar> mimecar, no es una web cam, es una cámara fotográfica
<agustin> quiero saber  cual es mas rápido seguro y confiable
<agustin> nada más
<chakal^-^> agustin, cualquier cosa menos Internet Explorer
<omar> quiero rescatar fotos que hay en la memoria interna de la cámara y no logro montarla
<mimecar> omar: si la cámara se identificará como una memoria usb
<agustin> chakal^-^:  ufffffffffff
<agustin> eso lo tengo clarisimo
<xangua> opera es más rápido que fx por el momento, espero que se pongan las pilas y liberen fx 4 lo más pronto posible
<chakal^-^> o chrome browser
<juchipilo> omar, abriste el  shotwell photo manager
<mimecar> si no tienes acceso a la memoria interna, no podrás recuperar las fotos
<agustin> uso normalmente firefox
<agustin> ahora estoy probando opera beta 11
<omar> mimecar, al hacer un lsusb aparece la cámara pero no se monta
<agustin> es difícil, porque ambos me gustan
<mimecar> busca a que dispositivo se asocia en /dev... y montalo a mano
<agustin> chromium no me convence del todo
<omar> juchipilo, para nada
<agustin> alguna opinión mas?
<omar> ni idea qué es eso
<agustin> sera bien venida
<juchipilo> omar, si estas en el ubuntu 10.10?
<omar> juchipilo, nop , estoy en 10.04
<juchipilo> mmh en ese no se si viene el shotwell photo manager
<juchipilo> en el 10.10 viene preinstalado
<juchipilo> ese , conects tu camara, y automaticamente aparece el programa preguntando si deseas recuperar las fotos que hay en tu camara
<juchipilo> y hace todo solito
<omar> se supone que F-Spot, hace lo mismo, o no?
<juchipilo> no lo he usado. pero prueba
<omar> ya lo hice y no pasa nada
<omar> estoy instalando shotwell
<juchipilo> ok
<file_not_found1> no se conecta al remoto
<chakal^-^> file_not_found1, si conectas a un pc remoto este debe permitir las conexiones
<chakal^-^> antes de llegar a ese PC normalmente se pasa por un router y hay que abrir unos puertos para dirigir las peticiones tuyas en este caso al pc local donde tiene el servicio al que quieres entrar tu
<file_not_found1> es la q estoy usando
<file_not_found1> 5901 es el puerto
<chakal^-^> tu estas entrando a un servidor vnc remoto o es al revés ?
<file_not_found1> cuando me conecto aparece una pantalla
<file_not_found1> y el cursor pipilea
<file_not_found1> es mi misma pc
<chakal^-^> entonces no es remoto ! es local
<chakal^-^> si lo hubieras dicho antes me ahorrarias el comentario
<file_not_found1> lo q pasa es que no se cual es la ip
<file_not_found1> de la otra compu
<file_not_found1> se la ip local de esa pc
<chakal^-^> eso no es un problema simplemente es desinformación :)
<chakal^-^> no te vale para nada saber la IP local del pc remoto, necesitas saber la IP publica
<file_not_found1> como lo hago
<chakal^-^> la local no te vale para nada a ti si pretendes conectar remotamente a un PC/Servicio
<file_not_found1> desde el router
<chakal^-^> fácil, le preguntas cual es su ip publica y conectas
<chakal^-^> no tiene misterio, no puedes conectar si no sabes la IP publica lógicamente ...
<file_not_found1> yo soy el propietario
<chakal^-^> peor vamos a ver file_not_found1 xD entiendes la diferencia entre red local y red publica ?
<chakal^-^> o LAN y WAN ?
<chakal^-^> por que me estas liando
<file_not_found1> el router esta en mi pc
<file_not_found1> si
<file_not_found1> entiendo
<chakal^-^> pues no digas remoto ...
<chakal^-^> di red local ... di que tienes una red local y quieres entrar a un pc de la red local no remoto tio
<file_not_found1> okey
<chakal^-^> en ese caso no hace falta mapear/abrir ningun puerto en el router
<file_not_found1> si
<chakal^-^> pues, que problema tienes
<file_not_found1> pero cuando me queria conectatr al hardy
<file_not_found1> de la otra pc
<file_not_found1> no aparecia
<file_not_found1> y estaba activado
<chakal^-^> en que puerto escucha ? que usas ... vino ?
<file_not_found1> vino
<chakal^-^> espumoso ?
<chakal^-^> ;) es broma
<chakal^-^> puerto ?
<file_not_found1> 5901
<file_not_found1> uso vino
<chakal^-^> lo que no entiendo para que registras un nombre en dyndns si es una red local ... para eso esta el /etc/hosts
<chakal^-^> que IP local es a la que quieres entrar
<chakal^-^> en red local no uses ip's publicas ... usa ip's locales ... es mas seguro ya que es una red interna o intranet
<chakal^-^> no tiene sentido que salga a WAN, resuelva u vuelva para conectar a una red interna
<chakal^-^> no sabes la IP local a la que quieres conectar ?
<chakal^-^> O-o
<Tarrasquero> :þ
<file_not_found> hola
<Tarrasquero> eh! hola
<chakal^-^> me he perdido algo file_not_found ?
<Tarrasquero> lol
<chakal^-^> cuando estes avisa o bueno ... yo sigo a lo mio
<file_not_found> no hay otra forma de entrar sin saber la ip
<chakal^-^> si
<dela> hola tengo un problema, me instale el ubuntu 10.10 de 64 bits y los cores me van a 50% todo el rato, porque pasa eso????
<file_not_found> cual?
<Tarrasquero> file_not_found, firefos y esta puerta de enlace 192.168.1.1 enter
<file_not_found> firfox?
<Tarrasquero> :)
<file_not_found> y ?
<Tarrasquero> si, si
<Tarrasquero> firefox
<george2002> [file_not_found] y quieres contertarte a la otra pc para?
<chakal^-^> dela, algun servicio que te esta consumiendo el CPU, miralo
<file_not_found> terminar la instalacion de ubuntu
<dela> como miro los servicios?
<george2002> para terminar la instalacion?
<chakal^-^> en el monitor del sistema
<dela> gtk-gnash
<dela> ese proceso tiene un 80%
<file_not_found> george 2002
<dela> que hace ese proceso?
<george2002> [file_not_found] dime?
<Tarrasquero> gnome-system-monitor
<chakal^-^> es un reproductor de swf dela
<chakal^-^> o sea de flash
<chakal^-^> el swf es el contenedor
<file_not_found> como me conecto al escritorio local sin saber la ip
<chakal^-^> file_not_found, pues empiezas mal
<chakal^-^> si no sabes la IP ... mal vamos
<chakal^-^> lo que puedes hacer es 1 saber la IP y luego crear un host local en /etc/hosts
<Tarrasquero> file_not_found, para acceder al ruter → en firefox 192.168.1.1 te pide usuario & contraseña y mira las ips activas en el ruter
<file_not_found> pero esta conectada al mismo router
<file_not_found> sale 192.168.1.100
<file_not_found> q es local
<Tarrasquero> si, puede variar
<chakal^-^> olvidense del router, si esta en una intranet el router no influye para conectar
<Tarrasquero> file_not_found, esa ip si es local
<chakal^-^> a no ser que este en redes diferentes (subnet)
<Tarrasquero> digo solo para saber la otra ip
<file_not_found> hice ping
<file_not_found> y esta conectada
<chakal^-^> pero eso se descubre desde el cliente VNC
<chakal^-^> si esta en la misma red el pc que tiene el servicio claro ...
<Tarrasquero> si, sera otra forma
<chakal^-^> y no tiene el cortafuegos
<chakal^-^> o nmap -p 5901 192.168.1.*
<chakal^-^> y luego añades esa IP al /etc/hosts algo como por ejemplo: 192.168.1.4 vnc-server
<chakal^-^> y así a la proxima vez sabes que vnc-server es esa IP
<chakal^-^> si ese PC usa una conexión itinerante (DHCP) vía router puedes asigar un nombre de red en el router para resolverlo localmente
<chakal^-^> o usar ip's estaticas en red local ... como quieras
<file_not_found> Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 4.41 seconds
<chakal^-^> 1 host up ? o se atu pc ?
<chakal^-^> una de dos xD o esta apagado ese PC o tiene un cortafuegos y filtra las conexiones y el ping (ICMP echo-reply)
<chakal^-^> o claro, el puerto que tienes asignado no es el 5901
<amphorae> file_not_found, el pc remoto esta detras de un router?
<chakal^-^> amphorae, es una red local
<file_not_found> si
<amphorae> y file_not_found esta en la misma red local?
<amphorae> no entiendo donde esta el router, y la red local como se conecta a internet
<file_not_found> correcto
<file_not_found> en una pc
<chakal^-^> todos los pc's conectados a un router la red es 192.168.1.0/24
<chakal^-^> eso entendi vamos
<amphorae> a mi me da mucho mejor resultado x4vncviewer que vino
<chakal^-^> bueno, si no le va vino menos x4vncviewer xD yo creo que es un problema de que no sabe donde tiene instalado el vino y que ip/puerto esta usando
<chakal^-^> por lo demás no veo el problema
<chakal^-^> <chakal^-^> o nmap -p 5901 192.168.1.*
<chakal^-^> <file_not_found> Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 4.41 seconds
<chakal^-^> o sea sale su PC (o el router), o esta apagado el otro PC, o tiene el puerto cerrado o hay un cortafuegos
<file_not_found> 5901/tcp closed vnc-1
<file_not_found> pero esta abierto en el roter
<chakal^-^> lo dicho, en ese caso no filtras (no hay cortafuegos) pero el puerto no es ese o el servicio vnc esta apagado
<chakal^-^> olvidate del router file_not_found ...
<chakal^-^> creo que te estas liando un poco
<chakal^-^> el router no tiene nada que ver para conectar al vnc
<file_not_found> apagado esta porque no esta instalado vnc
<chakal^-^> es una red local ... o sea que no pinta nada
<file_not_found> bueno
<chakal^-^> a bien, o sea que estas conectando a la nada
<file_not_found> gracias
<chakal^-^> eso es todo ?
<chakal^-^> vale, de nada ...
<file_not_found> despues les digo como me fue
<amphorae> file_not_found, no es fácil pero tampoco tan difícil como parece a primera vista
<TrueNhero> buenas
<TrueNhero> miren quiero reinstalar mi ubuntu pero quiero saber que software tenia instalado, ahi alguna manera de recuperarlo desde el livecd de instalacion??
<dzup2> TrueNhero: haz probado: dpkg --get-selections > lista
<TrueNhero> dzup2, no he probado....
<TrueNhero> ese es el comando completo??
<dzup2> TrueNhero: para "reinstalar la lista asi: dpkg --set-selections < lista
<dzup2> TrueNhero: CLARO PARA REINSTALAR PUES USAS SUDO ANTES.
<dzup2> dislculpen las CAPS
<dzup2> TrueNhero, creas lista asi: dpkg --get-selections > lista   ...luego cuando quieras "reinstalar" asi: sudo dpkg --set-selections < lista; sudo dselect
<chakal^-^> de paso haz un acopia de seguridad de /etc/apt/sources.list* si vas a hacer eso para recapitular el software de nuevo
<ikatza> hola a todxs
<file_not_found> hola
<ikatza> alguien controla de cableado wifi?
<file_not_found> instale en otra pc ubuntu 64 bits en una intel
<file_not_found> q puede pasar
<chakal^-^> si soporta ese cpu la arquitectura de 64 bits nada
<chakal^-^> es mas, es recomendado usar esa arquitectura si se usa mas de 3GB de RAM
<chakal^-^> de otra manera la RAM no se mapearía a partir de 3,3GB y tendriamos que usar la extensión PAE
<chakal^-^> que no me gusta nada y suele fallar en ciertas aplicaciones
<file_not_found> lubuntu como andaria
<file_not_found> en una pc intel
<chakal^-^> no te fijes solo en el CPU
<chakal^-^> lubuntu es muy ligero
<chakal^-^> ....
<chakal^-^> mama mia
<chakal^-^> * file_not_found file_not_found <-- que paradoja
<TrueNhero> puedo bootear un kernel desde el command-line del grub?
<chakal^-^> si
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^, como?
<chakal^-^> escribe el nombre del kernel con eso valdrá, por ejemplo: vmlinuz
<_KeNsHiN_> O.o
<chakal^-^> eso si se encuentra el gestor en el mismo disco de no ser así primero tienes que selecionar el disco usando: root(hdx, y)
<chakal^-^> donde x es el numero de disco y la 'y' es la partición
<chakal^-^> root(hd0,0) => /dev/sda1
<chakal^-^> root(hd1,2) => /dev/sdb3
<chakal^-^> vamos, donde tienes instalado el kernel
<kalo_> buenas buenas a todos
<chakal^-^> el root es como hacer un cd disco/particion, luego se "ejecuta" el kernel por su nombre, puedes hacer ls
<TrueNhero> sudo chroot /mnt
<TrueNhero> chroot: fallo al ejecutar la orden «/bin/bash»: Error de formato ejecutable
<TrueNhero> error pq?
<chakal^-^> TrueNhero, eso e spor que usas una arquitectura diferente
<chakal^-^> o sea el chroot usa una arquitectura deferente al anfitrion
<chakal^-^> deben ser ambos de la misma arquitectura, o sea, o de 32 o 64 bits
<chakal^-^> :)
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^, gracias
<chakal^-^> que intentas reinstalar el gestor ?
<chakal^-^> bueno, hasta mañana
<TrueNhero> pera chakal^-^
<TrueNhero> espera
<TrueNhero> intento extraer los programas que instale en ubuntu. para instalarlos posteriormente en xubuntu
<TrueNhero> pero el ubuntu no se ejecuta
<_KeNsHiN_> quue programa es
<george2002> [TrueNhero] guarda los deb
<TrueNhero> en el grub puedo poner?grub> boot /vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<_KeNsHiN_> :S
<TrueNhero> kenshin, son todos los programas que tenia en la distro, pero ahorita me encuentro desde un livecd
<george2002> [TrueNhero] los paquetes de instalacion estan en /var/cache/apt, va por hay. copia lo que tengas hay para luego reinstalar
<TrueNhero> gracias george2002
<TrueNhero> esta correcta esta manera de bootear desde el command-line del grub?grub> boot /vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<Vocin> Hola
<TrueNhero> como se esto root=UUID=
<dzup2> TrueNhero: se me ocurre: cd; mkdir backup; cd backup; cp /etc/apt/sources.list ./.; cp /var/cache/apt/*.deb ./.; dpkg --get-selections > lista  ; ahora hacer una tgz de esa carpeta, copiala a una usb, luego reinstala con apt-get o dpkg --set-selections < lista , pero antes copia: sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update   , mate.
<dzup2> ahh antes del mate haz un dselect y sudo updatedb
<dzup2> si quieres tambien copia tu $HOME
<dzup2> ...y chown -R user:grupo /home/user
<dzup2> despues de copiar tu $HOME en el nuevo sistema
<_KeNsHiN_> :S y no es mas fasil reinstalar el sistema sin formatear particiones
<TrueNhero> pero es que quiero cambiar de arquitctura
<_KeNsHiN_> X.x
<juan-arg> TrueNhero: y no es mas facil hacer un chroot.. y tener ambos?
<_KeNsHiN_> X.x que sacrilegio usar wine
<TrueNhero> juan-arg, ambos q?
<juan-arg> TrueNhero: yo tengo ambos.. 32 y 64 atraves de chroot.. las aplicaciones 32
<TrueNhero> juan-arg, es que no kiero mas 64
<TrueNhero> para que sirve cat en terminal?
<juan-arg> como un visualizador de texto.. o salida de un comando
<TrueNhero> cat /mnt/var/cache/archives/*.deb
<TrueNhero> luego enloquicio el terminal
<juan-arg> TrueNhero: vas a llenar el bufer de la tty asi
<juan-arg> obio jaja
<TrueNhero> juan-arg,  y para solo los nombres?
<juan-arg> ls
<TrueNhero> cat /mnt/var/cache/archives/ls*.deb
<TrueNhero> ?
<juan-arg> ls /mnt/var/cache/archives/ls*.deb
<juan-arg> sin el ls.. al final que pusiste
<dzup2> ajaja
<TrueNhero> y para pasarlo a un archivo de texto?
<juan-arg> TrueNhero: te recomiendo que uses apropos.. cuando tengas dudas ejemplo apropos listar .... o apropos list
<juan-arg> pff... !! >> archivo.txt
<TrueNhero> >talarchivo.txt?
<juan-arg> tambien podes | touch archivo.txt
<juan-arg> o si escribis script texto.txt creas el texto con todo lo de la terminal en el directorio que estes..
<juan-arg> lo averiguas haciendo pwd y viendo en que directorio estas
<amphorae> Hoy pregunté qué instalar en una workstation compaq con 256 de RAM, bastante obsoleta, y me sugirieron Lubuntu. No anduvo, el instalador tiene muchos bugs y hace crash en la etapa de particiones. En cambio, Xubuntu 10.10 anda espectacular !!!
<genelyk> amphorae:  as probado el flash ?=
<TrueNhero> xubuntu rules
<juan-arg> amphorae: instala xubuntu.. y depues instala lubuntu-desktop y listo
<juan-arg> o instalas lxde
<amphorae> juan-arg, probaré
<TrueNhero> xfce rules
<TrueNhero> *rules
<amphorae> TrueNhero, no comprendo
<juan-arg> yo uso.. una mescla de xfce y lxde.. de escritorio.. con manejador openbox
<amphorae> genelyk, que es el flash?
<genelyk> yo tengo una optiplex 150 q se tilda cuando quiero instalar mint lxd
<amphorae> bueno, probaremos las sugerencias, hay unas cuantas maq. obsoletas en la empresa para reanimar...
<genelyk> amphorae: paginas con contenido flash  youtube
<genelyk> o megavideo
<amphorae> genelyk, ah que vivo, claro, pense que era otra cosa
<genelyk> jeeje
<amphorae> Tengo un canal en youtube hace años
<genelyk>  es q
<juan-arg> amphorae: instala un debian nety install.. y depues lxde y van a quedar super livianitas
<genelyk> pero funciona normal ?
<amphorae> por que me preguntas si he probado el flash?
<genelyk> instale en mi maquina archilinux con xfce  y me puse a veru n video de yotube
<genelyk>  y creeme q fue lo mas  triste q e visto en mi vida
<genelyk> era como si ubiera elegido ver en 720p
<genelyk> muy lento el audio estaba apresurado
<juan-arg> genelyk: yo uso arch.. y mi maquina vuela /tambien en una maquina de menos de 1ghz.. y 256 de ram y vuela tambien
<juan-arg> que esta aca alado
<genelyk> eso me refiero
<genelyk> esas mismas caracteristicas pero es lento el video :S
<juan-arg> aparte, por ser una distro base.. y no precargar cosas, te va a volar mucho mas que un debian.. o un ubuntu
<genelyk> pero usas el flash de adobe o el gnash ?
<juan-arg> mas del 90% de youtube.. esta con webm.. asique es cuestion de entrar en la beta de youtube
<juan-arg> si tenes una maquina asi
<juan-arg> youtube.com/html5
<genelyk> uhmm
<genelyk> XD
<genelyk> en el caso q la pagina tenga soporte
<genelyk>  peor ai paginas q tienen animacione flash
<genelyk> primero iva  instalar el  lubuntu pero no instalo
<genelyk> luego el lxdemint
<genelyk>  -pero
<juan-arg> genelyk: si queres seguir esta conversacion, movete al !ot y seguimos por ahi
<genelyk> si
<genelyk> ya me di cuenta
<genelyk> bueno yo entre por otra cosa en si
<TrueNhero> juan-arg, como hago para que la lista de los deb, me salga sin la ruta
<TrueNhero> solo los nombres
<juan-arg> TrueNhero: usando cut
<TrueNhero> hmmm, example
<juan-arg> TrueNhero: aprendes a usarlo con man cut
<juan-arg> que si no es facil
<genelyk> mi pregunta es, " puedo utilizar dos memorias de diferente  bus  una de 800 (2gb) y otra de 533( 1gb) en una misma placa, ubuntu reconocera los 3gb o solo  2.75gb ?
<PeterDrop> las reconoce las 2 pero creo que lo mas rapido que andara es usando la de 533
<genelyk> pero abra algun conflicto o trabajara normal ?
<PeterDrop> normal
<juan-arg> genelyk: usas el kernel pau y podes reconocer con 32bits hasta 64gb de ram
<genelyk> jejeej pero mi ram son de diferente bus
<juan-arg> entonces dependes de hard.. no de soft
<genelyk> e ignoro si funcionara normla si le pongo los dos
<juan-arg> proba.. a lo sumo no prende
<PeterDrop> ya te dije que funciona normal
<PeterDrop> pero por el cuello de botella, funcionan las dos a 533
<genelyk> el hard laplac aes una  gigabyte con chipset 785 AMD
<genelyk> la placa*
<juan-arg> PeterDrop: ... mmmm.. y si pones primero la de 800?....
<juan-arg> tengo entendido que no..
<devesa> una pregunta tengo instalado ubuntu en la particiòn sda1 pero quiero instalar windows en otra particìon y necesito cambiar ubuntu a sda2 y ntfs a sda1
<devesa> como se hace?
<juan-arg> devesa: porque cambiar?
<devesa> porque no bottea el windows
<juan-arg> devesa: no tiene nada que ver el orden de las particiones con el arranque de el sistema
<devesa> y como hago para que me reconosca el boot
<juan-arg> devesa: eso lo configuras desde el grub, no tiene nada que ver la partcion en la que este
<xangua> simplemente instalas windows en una nueva partición y luego te dispones a recuperar el grub
<devesa> si pero me salta la instalaciòn y entra ubuntu
<xangua> con supergrub disk 2 por ejemplo, sería lo más fácil, lo hace por ti
<xangua> o algo así se llama, no recuerdo
<devesa> a bueno lo voy a probar muchas gracias
<CuriousX> buenas tardes amigo juan-arg =)
<juan-arg> CuriousX: buenas
<genelyk> okz gracias a todos por despehar mis dudas
<TrueNhero> puedo instalar ubuntu de 32 sin formatear sobre una distro de 64?
<xangua> TrueNhero: si la pregunta que quisiste decir es pasar de una arquitectura a otra sin formatear, la respuesta es no
<TrueNhero> ok
<TrueNhero> y esto explicado en español, aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<TrueNhero> como usar  aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages desde un livecd
<TrueNhero> !clone
<kubot> Para replicar tu selección de paquetes en otra máquina (o tras una reinstalación), puedes hacer « aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/mis-paquetes », mover el fichero a la otra máquina y hacer « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < mis-paquetes ; sudo aptitude install »
<juan-arg> TrueNhero: el metodo que yo uso.. es montar todos los directorios variables y depues darle un chrrot (ojo no var)
<TrueNhero> juan-arg, estoy desde un livecd 32 y el instalado es 64
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-27
<remaster> Hola necesito ayuda!! se actualizo mi kernel el dia de antier y desde entonces todo me va mal que debo hacer?
<remaster> ninguna idea?
<xangua> usar el kernel anterior¿¿
<remaster> si, pero eso como lo hago? no me podria traer problemas? segun leo puede que mi sistema ya no arranque
<xangua> pues quien sabe que andes leyendo, podrías empezar por decir que problemas tienes entonces
<xangua> para seleccionar otro kernel, al encender la computadora tienes que mantener la tecla Alt o Shift, realmente no recuerod, para que te muestre grub y los distintos kernels que tengas
<Cibort> Hola, que tal?
<Cibort> Alguien ha tenido
<Cibort> Problemas con el pidgin y el Empathy?
<remaster> ok los problemas son que el compiz me anda lentisimo y desactive el compiz pero ahora ciertas cosas no las puedo realizar por ejemplo quiero usar aegisub y el video se atasca incluso al pasar el mouse por encima
<Cibort> Con el protocolo de msn=?
<remaster> y ademas al apagar la laptop emite un pitido cosa que antes no acia
<Cibort> Creo que los certificados cambiaron
<Cibort> Y se me cae a cada rato
<Cibort> El msn
<Cibort> Varios amigos andan en las mismas
<Cibort> Y no sabemos como arreiglarlo
<xangua> Cibort: la pultima actualización de pidgin lo resuelve: 2.7.7 ; lo puedes obtener agregando los repositorios de getdeb.net
<xangua> otra forma es instalar 'msn-pecan', reiniciar pidgin, desactivar tu cuenta MSN y cambiarla a WLM
<xangua> lo de msn-pecan sirve para empathy también
<Cibort> Voy a probar la primera
<xangua> remaster: no habrás añadido el ppa experimental de compiz 0.9 o si¿
<remaster> no, para nada
<remaster> todo empeso despues de la actualizacion que el mismo ubuntu me pidio de kernel grub y otras cosas sin importancia
<amphorae> Pah voy a desinstalar el empathy ya mismo !
<remaster> todo funcionaba de maravilla hasta ese instante
<remaster> Ah al apagar igual la pantalla se torna de colores extraños despues aparece la pantalla clasica de ubuntu y emite el pitido y se apaga
<Cibort> Por cierto, hasta cuando dan soporte para Lucid Lynx?
<amphorae> Ya desinstalé empathy. No lo uso nunca, hago todo con aMSN
<Cibort> A mi no me gusta el Empathy
<Cibort> Ocupo pidgin
<Cibort> Es algo feo el aMSN, con skins y todo
<Cibort> No me gusta
<remaster> yo uso pidgin + emesene disculpen entonces que puedo hacer?
<amphorae> Si pero funciona, solo lo tengo para comunicarme con amigos y familiares que usan win2 con livemessenger
<amphorae> El aMSN con el skyn oxigen es pasable, sobre todo minimizado ;-)))
<remaster> ami el msn aveces no me deja escribir
<remaster> amsn*
<Cibort> Por que amphorae?
<amphorae> Cibort, elijo transar, es una forma de comunicarme con familiares que están lejos
<Cibort> Me referia
<amphorae> Siempre tengo abiertos xchat, facebook, skype y amsn
<Cibort> A lo minimizado
<Cibort> Que tiene de especial
<Cibort> Con oxigen
<Cibort> ?
<amphorae> Cibort, jaja para no verlo porque es feo de todos modos
<Cibort> Ahhhhhhh!!!!
<Cibort> Jajajajajaja
<Cibort> Yo no lo encuentro malo
<amphorae> Feo y estúpido con las publicidades y las cosas que pone la gente
<Cibort> Como programa
<Cibort> cumple bien su funcion
<Cibort> Pero es horribl
<Cibort> e
<Cibort> Es como tener un porche con la carroceria de una citroneta
<amphorae> Cibort, buena imagen
<juan-arg> amphorae: la prueba.. que algunos estado unidense.. son demasiado estupidos.. a mi parecer http://www.bestbuy.com/site/AudioQuest+-+Coffee+39.4%27+HDMI+Cable+-+White/1267764.p?id=1218245464814&skuId=1267764
<nfqs> tcl/tk nunca a sido bonito
<juan-arg> un cable hdmi a 2200 dolares. y 99 centavos
<juan-arg> .. jaja
<remaster> cual tecla debo oprimir para que aparesca el grub y me pregunte que kernel usar?
<juan-arg> esc remaster
<juan-arg> cuando esta arrancando
<amphorae> juan-arg, pah salado !!!
<CuriousX> la tecla <Esc> escape
<remaster> ok gracias lo probare
<Cibort> juan-arg, si lo venden a ese precio
<Cibort> Es por que lo compran
<Cibort> Asi de simple
<amphorae> juan-arg, en serio??? no es un error? Y no estan en crisis?
<juan-arg> Cibort: amphorae si la norma hdmi es digital no analogica.. no influye en absoluto.. el medio que trasmite si es de oro de cobre o de platino
<amphorae> juan-arg, yo compre uno hace un mes en 19 dolares, para ver peliculas de la pc en la tele
<Cibort> Si influye juan-arg
<Cibort> Al cambiar de material
<Cibort> Cambian varios aspectos en la transmision de la señakl
<juan-arg> Cibort: oro y cobre.. si no es analogico lamento decirte que no
<Cibort> Por ejemplo un metal puede generar mas resitencia que otro
<juan-arg> y hdmi es vinario con crc.. si mal no me equiboco
<Cibort> Equivoco*
<Cibort> <juan-arg> Cibort: oro y cobre.. si no es analogico lamento decirte que no <---------- No me refiero a eso
<amphorae> El que tiene boca se equiboca
<Cibort> Pense que estaba escribiendo
<Cibort> juan-arg, en el laboratorio estudiamos que al cambiar el material de transmision
<Cibort> Es posible que la señal se vea afectada
<Cibort> En un porcentaje
<remaster> Muchisimas gracias solucionado los problemas del compiz efectivamente es el nuevo kernel que no me servia
<juan-arg> Cibort: señal digital binaria?
<juan-arg> Cibort: hdmi no es analogica
<juan-arg> no te olvides
<Cibort> Lo se
<juan-arg> es como decir que mi cable rj45 al ser de oro puede tener 10gb/s
<Cibort> Jajajajajaja
<juan-arg> por mas que mi placa sea de 100mb/s
<Cibort> Es que eso es una estupidez
<juan-arg> Cibort: .. sip me parecio una estupides la gente que cae en eso..
<Cibort> Hace años
<juan-arg> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-Definition_Multimedia_Interface
<Cibort> El oro se hizo popular en algunas partes del mundo
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<Cibort> Para transmitir la electricidad
<juan-arg> m4v: ok.. lo corto.. no te preocupes
<Cibort> Y mucha gente actualmente cree
<juan-arg> Cibort: seguimos en ot
<Cibort> Que es el mejor conductor
 * Cibort se va al off
<truenhero> recupere mi grub y mi ubuntu!
<nfqs> :-)
<george2002> :-D que bien
<nfqs> no se te ocurra instalar windows ahora o lo volverás a perder :-)
<chanfle> buenas tardes
<chanfle> tengo una duda, alguien que me ayude?
<juan-arg> !pregunta chanfle
<kubot> chanfle: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<chanfle> ok ok
<chanfle> acabo de adquirir un ipod 4generacion, cuando lo prendi me pide que lo conecte a itunes
<chanfle> pero esa aplicacion solo funciona en windows
<chanfle> algun tip?
<guampa> hay un itunes que corre en wine, no la ultima version creo
<guampa> y despues hay varios mediaplayers que son compatibes con ipods
<amphorae> chanfle, para eso tengo mi MacBook con Ubuntu 10.10, y MacOS X con iTunes nativo
<amphorae> El iTunes es de MacOs X, luego se portó a windows. Los iPods aceptan formato fat32 además del nativo de Apple
<xangua> se supone que con rhythmbox o banshee debería soportarte el ipod chanfle
<amphorae> En Linux con el iPod se utiliza Rhytmbox, pero nunca lo he probado
<amphorae> chanfle, prueba Rhytmbox
<juan-arg> guampa: xangua amphorae la activacion.. only desde itunes
<xangua> aah ok, yo no se de eso pues
<amphorae> Ahh siempre lo he utilizado en MacOS Leopard, es casi para lo único que empleo MacOS
<chanfle> guampa, creo que es la version 8 de itunes que corre en wine
<guampa> puede ser, recuerdo que habia una pero ni idea la version
<amphorae> Pero para activarlo de veras tienes que poner una tarjeta de crédito creo, y abrir una cuenta en iTunes Store
<juan-arg> amphorae: guampa chanfle.. uno sabe lo que compra..
<guampa> :) y uno sabe lo que NO compra
<amphorae> En el aspecto comercial, Apple es más antipático que Micro$oft
<amphorae> Yo cambié pelo a pelo una laptop por una MacBook que cuesta el doble, y le instalé Ubuntu en dual-boot con Leopard, hice el negocio perfecto !!!!
<amphorae> Y tengo el soft nativo para los iPods
<amphorae> Varios amigos vienen a mi MacBook para actualizar el soft de sus iPhones
<amphorae> Ubuntu corre como los dioses en las MacBooks, andan mejor con ubuntu que con macos
<amphorae> Claro, los SO de Apple son Unix...
<juan-arg> amphorae: porque no lo probaste con archlinux... (pero corto el offtopic..)
<Cibort> <amphorae> En el aspecto comercial, Apple es más antipático que Micro$oft <--------- +1
<voyager1> pero más caro
<Cibort> Pero al menos los productos son de mejor calidad que los de Microsoft
<voyager1> si
<Cibort> Microsoft vende pura mugre
<juan-arg> Cibort: el el mismo chino.. el que lo fabrica
<Cibort> juan-arg
<Cibort> Me referia a software
<voyager1> para mac y para mocosoft
<Cibort> microsoft no te vende hardware + software
<Cibort> En un PC
<voyager1> obliga a que los equipos tenga windows
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<chanfle> bueno acabo de instalar itunes10
<chanfle> en ubuntu
<chanfle> por medio de wine
 * Cibort visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic !
<chanfle> pero cuando conecto el ipod touch no pasa nada
<kalo_> buenas buenas a todos y todas
<voyager1> xangua tienes razon
<Cibort> chanfle
<Cibort> Tienes
<Cibort> Un ipod
<Cibort> Touch
<Cibort> 4G?
<chanfle> Cibort, asi es
<Cibort> Yo tengo uno
<chanfle> si 4G
<Cibort> Y linux
<Cibort> No lo monta
<Cibort> Tienes que instalar
<Cibort> ifuse
<Cibort> Y luego
<Cibort> Jalibreakiarlo
<Cibort> (El ipod)
<juan-arg> chanfle: ... mmmm activalo en un windows o en una maquina virtual
<Cibort> Para poder montarlo
<Cibort> Si lo Jalibreakeas
<Cibort> Pierdes la garantia
<juan-arg> chanfle: ya te pase las instruciones..
<Cibort> (Se recupera, volviendo a actualizarlo con el itunes)
<Cibort> si no lo jalibreakeas, no podras montarlo en linux
<chanfle> juan-arg, dejame instalo pues virtualbox
<Cibort> (Es como crakear el ipod)
<chanfle> cuando lo conecte
<Cibort> No chanfle
<chanfle> me pidio que si lo monto
<Cibort> No sirve
<voyager1> crakear?
<Cibort> Virtualizarlo
<Cibort> En vbox
<Cibort> Por que
<Cibort> El sistema anfitrion
<Cibort> No puede montar
<Cibort> La unidad
<Cibort> Debes instalar "ifuse" desde synaptic
<Cibort> Y luego buscar en google como jalibreakear el ipod
<Cibort> Para montarlo
<chanfle> no quiero modificar el ipod es nuevo y no quiero hacer nada de eso
<Cibort> Yo tampoco quise chanfle
<Cibort> por la misma razon
<Cibort> Que tu
<chanfle> iFuse is a FUSE filesystem driver which uses libiphone to connect to iPhone and iPod Touch devices without needing to "jailbreak" them. iFuse uses the native Apple AFC protocol over a normal USB cable in order to access the device's media files.
<Cibort> vez?
<Cibort> Necesitas jalibreakiarlo
<XuMuK> Cibort: es nesesario pulsar enter despues de cada dos palabras?
<chanfle> fijate lo que dice without
<chanfle> without = sin
<Cibort> Intentalo
<Cibort> ;)
<Cibort> No funciona
<Cibort> Osea...
<Cibort> Funciona con 3G y anteriores
<Cibort> Sin jalibreakiarlo, pero con el 4G no funciona
<Cibort> Se debe jalibreakiar, con o sin ifuse
<Cibort> chanfle, si no quieres hacer eso (pienso lo mismo que tu), monta la unidad con itunes en Windows
<Cibort> OJO, que Windows sin Itunes, tampoco puede
<Cibort> Montar la unidad
<chanfle> tengo que instalr windows nativo cierto?
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> Y con itunes
<Cibort> Yo por ejemplo, tengo
<chanfle> si instalo virtualbox no funciona?
<Cibort> Un Windows XP sin itunes, y no lo monta
<Cibort> De hecho
<Cibort> Ni siquiera carga el ipod
<Cibort> Con ifuse solo logre que pudiera extraer las fotografias
<Cibort> Y poder cargarlo en linux
<Cibort> Nada mas
<Cibort> <chanfle> si instalo virtualbox no funciona?
<Cibort> No, por que el sistema anfitrion (linux) no es capaz
<Cibort> De montar el dispositivo
<xangua> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Cibort> A mi gusto
<Cibort> chanfle, fue algo que no me gusto del ipod
<Cibort> Claro que jalibreakiarlo tiene sus ventajas, puedes instalarle aplicaciones gratis que no estan en mac store
<chanfle> estoy bajando el itune8
<chanfle> al parecer esa version si funciona con ubuntu
<Cibort> (Se sobre entiende, que no son oficiales, y las oficiales de paginas no oficiales (ware...) podran correr)
<amphorae> que es jalibreakear?
<Cibort> Es un proceso
<Cibort> Que modifica iOS para poder ejecutar apps que no sean
<Cibort> De mac store
<amphorae> ok
<Cibort> Como los instaladores Installer y Cydia
<Cibort> Por cierto, chanfle jalibreakearlo no es ilegal, y para volver a la normalidad, solo debes conectarlo a itunes
<abel> hola  Existe algun comando para saber cuanto ram tengo???
<guampa> "free"
<abel> muchas graciass
<nfqs> comando top tambien sirve
<nfqs> o el "Monitor del sistema" en Sistema -> Administración
<guampa> y si te queres poner cientifico con la memoria, "cat /proc/meminfo"
<srDeath> alguien se maneja en el uso de gimp? o sabe de algun canal asociado a GIMP ?
<dzup2> srDeath: /join #gimp
<srDeath> ok gracias :)
<BoF> que haces con gimp srDeath ?
<srDeath> estoy cosntruyendo una casa
<xangua> seguro que en internet encuentras muchas guías y en youtube también
<srDeath> y me gustaria ver colores de las paredes
<BoF> y que duda tienes?
<srDeath> solo ir probando los distintos colores para ir viendo que tal quedaria en la realidad
<BoF> mmm
<BoF> y no sabes abrir el gimp?
<BoF> e ir a la paleta de colores?
<srDeath> si si
<srDeath> pero no lo he usado mucho
<srDeath> y ademas de cambiar los colores tambien colocarle otra textura
<srDeath> ya que las paredes tienen ciertas manchas debido a que no se han pintado aun
<srDeath> y cuando cambio el color de ellas
<srDeath> las manchas aparecen
<srDeath> por eso talvz podria intentar borrar de alguna forma las manchas de la pared
<srDeath> y luego aplicar colores
<srDeath> para que la pared quede algo mas limpia
<srDeath> o la otra solucion seria limpiar las paredes antes de sacarle la foto XD
<srDeath> :)
<nfqs> srDeath, crea una seleccion en la pared que quieras cambiarle el color
<nfqs> y luego usa la herramienta Colorear
<nfqs> para hacer la seleccion puedes usar el botón de Máscara Rápida
<srDeath> oki
<srDeath> ahora toy probando
<nfqs> srDeath, http://www.tuxradar.com/gimp
<nfqs> descárgalos aunque estén en ingles
<nfqs> el 114 es acerca de coloreado
<chakal^-^> hola
<nfqs> oa
<FreeSoft> hola alguien me lee
<arp-> se
<FreeSoft> hola?
<arp-> hola
<guampa> hola hola
<FreeSoft> estoy desde mi móvil Android :-)
 * mama21mama 0/
<arp-> ok
<nfqs> :-)
<nfqs> y puedes teclear rapido?
<nfqs> :B
<FreeSoft> si
<mama21mama> <FreeSoft> estoy desde mi móvil Android :-) | que nvidia
<arp-> pf
<guampa> ps yo estoy desde mi laptop taiwanesa, hola
<FreeSoft> jaja
<FreeSoft> bueno se q funciona bn
<mama21mama> yo desde mi desktop norteamericna.
<arp-> yo conecto con la mente (?)
<nfqs> hecha en china
<mama21mama> che recien vi el canal.
<NipSarm> yo desde mi nn-book xD de mi creacion
<mama21mama> estamos en el canal equivocado.
<mama21mama> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<mama21mama> seria mejor.
<nfqs> go now
<NipSarm> si, tienes razon
<jidm> FreeSoft: estás usando el Java-Phone? Ha-haa!
<nfqs> i'm right there
<mama21mama> mmm el openshot me dice que me falta libx264
<mama21mama> :s
<FreeSoft> nos vemos
<nfqs> para que sirve el openshot?
<mama21mama> para edicion video.
<nfqs> aaah
<NipSarm> es parecido al movie maker de windows verdad??
<mama21mama> NipSarm, si
<nfqs> con la 10.04 tengo el pitivi, que tal'
<Edwin_ach> hola gentes, tengo un problema tratando de escribir dentro de un directorio, del cual tengo permisos RWX, y he tratado hacerlo como root, pero me muestra el mensaje que es un filesystem de solo lectura. Qué puede estar mal? (sugerencias?) Desde ya, muchas gracias!
<neo_> Hola gente, como estan?..espero que bien, qeria preguntarles..si alguien sabe como decirle a compiz q no me eliga gtk de windows decorador, y que me elija el de xfce4...tengo ubuntu y decidi ponerle interfaze xubuntu..y no logro que compiz use las ventanas q usa xfce
<jidm> Edwin_ach: puede que la partición esté montada como solo lectura
<jidm> Edwin_ach: ese directorio está en alguna partición especial/compartida?
<chakal^-^> Edwin_ach, los permisos rwx no es todo para poder escribir en esa carpeta ... tienes que fijarte el grupo en el que esta
<chakal^-^> Edwin_ach, aunque puedes tener permisos extendidos como el inmune +i
<chakal^-^> Edwin_ach, puedes mirarlo con lsattr
<EGCdigital> black ops
<EGCdigital> bbl
<chakal^-^> si bien ve suna carpeta asi: drwx------ pepe users ... por ejemplo no podrás si tu usuario es Edwin_ach
<chakal^-^> ya que esa carpeta es del usuario pepe :)
<chakal^-^> y lo que dice jidm también tienes que fijarte, si la carpeta esta en una partición de solo lectura (ro) lo mismo por mucho que sera drwxrwxrwx .....
<Edwin_ach> hola jidm, ya vi en /etc/fstab y la particion tiene opcion de montaje 'relatime', he intentado remontar la particion como r,w y me da el mensaje que debo especificar el tipo de sistema de archivos (ext3) y cuando lo hago me vuelve a recordar que es un filesystem de solo lectura, y que se monta como read-only =/
<jidm>   :O cómo es eso, te pregunta qué tipo de partición es?
<Edwin_ach> jidm, sipo, me pregunta el tipo de filesystem =/
<jidm> a ver haz un pastebin del fstab
<Edwin_ach> chakal^-^, con respecto a los atributos, no tiene ninguno =(
<Edwin_ach> jidm, el /etc/fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536950/
<Edwin_ach> chakal^-^, estoy intentando hacerlo todo como root, por lo que no debería dar ningun problema... 0_0
<jidm> Edwin_ach: yo tengo igual esa opción de montaje. No creo que sea ese el problema
<jidm> Edwin_ach: puedes crear como root un archivo cualquiera en el directorio raíz? (/)
<jidm> si puedes hacer eso, no es problema el montaje
<Edwin_ach> hola jidm, en el raiz si puedo crear ficheros (como root)
<Edwin_ach> jidm, por lo que en si, el problema se sentra en la particion
<Edwin_ach> =/
<jidm> pero si te deja crear ficheros en / entonces la partición sí te permite escribir :P qué directorio es el que te da conflictos?
<Edwin_ach> /dev/sda9 que se monta en /storegrid
<Edwin_ach> jidm, el que me da conflictos es: /dev/sda9 que se monta en /storegrid
<Edwin_ach> jidm, esto es lo que he tratado para ver si me lo monta como lectura-escritura, pero siempre me da el error: root@dggqsv1:/# mount -t ext3 -o remount r,w /storegrid   mount: dispositivo de bloques r,w está protegido contra escritura; se monta como sólo lectura
<nfqs> intentaste montar como root?
<jidm> nfqs:  root@dggqsv1 :P
<nfqs> meh
<nfqs> que dispositivo se supone que es?
<jidm> ah si meh cierto
<Edwin_ach> el dispositivo es /dev/sda9
<Edwin_ach> no se si a eso te refieres jidm
<jidm> Edwin_ach: tal vez r,w va sin la coma?
<jidm> ya estoy adivinando
<n-iCe> hi
<Edwin_ach> hola jidm, la opcion r,w lo leí en un archivo .txt cheat sheet que venía con knoppix y funcionaba de maravilla, incluso, lo he probado en otros ubuntu's y me ha funcionado bien, pero de igual manera intentaré y luego te cuento ;D
<Edwin_ach> jidm, ya probé solo con rw y siempre da el mismo conflicto =S
<Killman> hola
<Killman> como envio un mensaje a otro usuario por tty ?
<BucanerO> hola
<BucanerO> alguien me puede aconsejar un visor gráfico de logs de squid?
<fzeta> BUENOS Dias  por la mañana..
<BucanerO> alguien conoce calamaris?
<BucanerO> gracias por vuestra ayuda :(
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<malpa> Hola.
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<joaco> hola alguien sabe como poner el icono del thunderbird en la bandeja de gnome
<Tarrasquero> joaco, hay un plugin que lo hace estar en el area de notificacion pero es compatible con v.3
<joaco> como le hago
<esmirlin> chicos he instalado un deb del avg8 en ubuntu 10.10 y ahora no sé cómo eliminarlo, alguna idea¿?
<Tarrasquero> en ayuda verifica la version de thunderbird
<joaco> sudo dpkg -r nombrePaquete
<joaco> esmirlin, sudo dpkg -r nombrePaquete
<esmirlin> joaco, es que no encuentro el nombre del paquete, ese es el problema :S
<Tarrasquero> esmirlin, av + tab en la terminal
<Tarrasquero> da un par de veces al tabulador con las iniciales del paque instalado
<joaco> 3.1
<Tarrasquero> joaco, ok
<Tarrasquero> pera
<joaco> okas
<Tarrasquero> https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/thunderbird/search/?q=tray&cat=all&lver=any&pid=1&sort=&pp=20&lup=&advanced=
<Tarrasquero> en esa direccion tienes el complemento
<Tarrasquero> creo que es el 1º
<Tarrasquero> te explican como hacerlo
<joaco> ok grax
<Tarrasquero> ;)
<esmirlin> joaco, es que no lo puedo eliminar no sé por qué :S
<joaco> tenes team viewer
<joaco> es para compartir pantallas
<esmirlin> ya está ya lo he conseguido
<esmirlin> team viewer? eso es para que tú veas mi pantalla en directo¿?
<joaco> exacto
<esmirlin> ostias qué cosa tan guay no¿? xD
<esmirlin> hace tiempo quería comprarme un sobremesa, pero tengo un portatil acer que está bastante bien de hardware sólo que el monitor se me ha jodido, sería aconsejable enchufarle teclado y ratón inalámbricos y un monitor de 17 pulgadas tft y usarlo como si fuera una torre¿?
<joaco> ya lo tenes instalado
<esmirlin> lo qué?
<joaco> lo tienes instalado en tu maquina
<esmirlin> joaco, pero el qué¿?
<esmirlin> el team viewer?
<joaco> pues para ayudarte con eso
<joaco> mejor
<esmirlin> ya lo he conseguido eliminar
<esmirlin> muchas gracias
<joaco> a weno
<esmirlin> una pregunta, qué ventajas tiene mac OSX frente a linux?
<joaco> en la parte de diseño grafico
<joaco> !warez
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<joaco> jajaja
<esmirlin> :P
<esmirlin> sorry
<fosco_> sabeis cual es el comando exacto que provoca el cierre de sesion de gnome?
<guampa> fosco_: probablemente gnome-session-save --logout
<fosco_> vamos a probar...
<fosco_> si me caigo es que ha funcionado :)
<fosco_> perfecto, gracias
<guampa> veo que te funciono :)
<fosco_> guampa es que estoy usando un dock que no es propio de gnome y me faltaba ese comando para dejarlo perfecto :)
<fosco_> http://twitpic.com/3ao636
<guampa> ta buenazo
<guampa> yo estoy con awn
<fosco_> vaya, confundí el bloqueo de pantalla con el cierre de sesion :-P
<guampa> querias bloquear la pantalla?
<guampa> fosco_: awn http://imagebin.org/125049
<fosco_> awn está muy bien, aunque quería algo más ligero
<fosco_> solo menu, lanzadores y poco más, por eso me gusta adeskbar
<fosco_> bueno, voy a ver si como algo, luego sigo con esto
<guampa> provecho
<ubunteros_unidos> hola
<ubunteros_unidos> como estan?
<yarol> @help
<yarol> buenas
<cyberos> Hola tengo ubuntu 10.04 recien instalado y tengo problemas con la wiffi mas bien creo que con el programa net-work de gestion de conexiones que parece que no lo tenga instalado bien
<danny_> hola, estoy intentando recompilar un modulo pero me da como error: Cannot allocate memory
<danny_> tengo memoria suficiente tanto en Ram como en Swap
<danny_> alguien sabe que puede ser el problema? Aqui el link del tutorial en cuestion http://www.dev47apps.com/droidcam/linux/
<cyberos> ahora mismo tengo la luz azul del mi wiffi encendida señal de que esta activada pero no puedo usarla a que se puede deber?
 * hashashin nas
<cyberos> no me aparece el gestor de conexiones en el panel
<omikron4> Holas a todos
<omikron4> 0/
<jon__> hola
<cyberos> hola yo estoy en espera buscando solucion
<omikron4> Tengo un problema en python. He hecho una aplicacion que cuando la pongo en programas al inicio, dentro de la misma no me funciona nautilus, pero si cierro y vuelvo a abrir si funciona... alguna idea?
<jon__> tengo un problema al actualizar mi ubuntu 10.04, me sale el siguiente mensaje: "E: linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic: el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 127
<jon__> E: grub-pc: el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 127
<jon__> E: linux-image-generic: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar
<jon__> E: linux-generic: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar"
<jon__> alguien me podría ayudar?
<esmirlin> cómo puedo hacer aparecer la opción de capa de widgets en la configuración de compiz¿? porque no lo encuentro por ningún lado :S:S:S
<ceron> Foro para RHEL?
<Vocin> Estoy aprendiendo a programar en whitespace
<ceron>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<ceron> #rhel
<luis_> buenas
<luis_> conoceis algun libro o informacion, que hable sobre la forma de la separacion de la gui de la programacion?
<cyberos> algo mas sencillo si tengo la wiffi detectada por mi sistema por que no puedo usarla ?
<Joelito> alguien cómo puede detectar el entorno de escritorio(gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox,etc) desde un script?
<cyberos>  Hola tengo ubuntu 10.04 recien instalado y tengo problemas con la wiffi mas bien creo que con el programa net-work de gestion de conexiones que parece que no lo tenga instalado bien
<cyberos> que parametros de consola necesito para que la miniaplicacion de network aparezca en la barra y detecte mi wiffi?
<xangua> aah tienes el área de notificación en el panel cyberos¿
<nfqs> creo que a cyberos ubuntu no le detectó su tarjeta wifi, creo que sería conveniente que nos diera la salida de lspci en http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<cyberos> nfqs, hola necesito saber como configurar network manager para que se ejecute e instale correctamente
<cyberos> <cyberos> mi wiffi esta activada pero la aplicacion network no se muestra aunque este instalada
<cyberos> <cyberos> no se muestra en la barra
<cyberos> <cyberos> el hardware de mi wiffi es detectada por el sistema la luz azul de la wiffi permanece encendida
<aguitel> cyberos, sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<erUSUL> cyberos: alt+f2 y ejecuta « nm-applet »
<nfqs> y responde la pregunta de xangua
<nfqs> ya que si no tienes el area de notificacion en tu panel
<nfqs> el NM no se va a ver
<cyberos> Error al mostrar información del estado del archivo «/home/usuario/mm-applet»: No existe el archivo o directorio
<erUSUL> cyberos: nm no mm
<nfqs> ...
<cyberos> si tengo el area de notificacion en el panel pero la miniaplicacion network no aparece
<Vocin> Necesito ayuda
<Vocin> Tengo una calculadora HP 49G
<nfqs> yo necesito desayunar
<Vocin> y quiero conectarla con mi equipo
<nfqs> mmhh.. Vocin buscaste en www.hpcalc.org ?
<Vocin> En eso estoy
<xangua> cyberos: nm-applet, no mm-applet; intenta de nuevo
<Vocin> Pero queria saber si alguien ya la habia conectado
<Vocin> No encuentro :(
<cyberos> xangua he ejecutado esa orden ahora no me indica error pero no me aparece la miniaplicacion network
<cyberos> quizas deba de reiniciar para que se active network?
<cyberos> xangua: suario@kevin-laptop:~$  nm-applet
<cyberos> Ya existe una instancia de nm-applet en ejecución.
<cyberos> ** (nm-applet:2766): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<cyberos> usuario@kevin-laptop:~$
<xangua> si ya está corriendo, entonces lo que no tienes es el área de notificación en el panel cyberos
<Vocin> Alguien de aca usa emacs?
<nfqs> Vocin, yo tengo una 48gx, pero no la he conectado a ubuntu nunca
<Vocin> Ah
<nfqs> en su tiempo la hacía funcionar con kermit
<nfqs> con eso le transfería archivos
<cyberos> xangua, tengo el area de notificacion en la lista de los objetos para añadir a la barra pero no se instala
<nfqs> supongo que tienes el cable Vocin
<Vocin> Si
<nfqs> creo que en el Centro de Software vas a encontrar un paquete para Kermit
<Vocin> Pero no tengo puerto serie :( Voy a comprar un adaptador serie-usb, pero queria saber para no perder el cable
<nfqs> no te compres el más barato, a veces salen malos
<cyberos> xangua, voy a reiniciar por si a caso
<nfqs> hay dos paquetes gkermit y ckermit, yo instalaría ambos
<Vocin> Okas
<Vocin> Tengo una duda
<Vocin> tengo un archivo para emacs, whitespace-mode.el, y quiero añadirlo a emacs. Como lo añado?
<ceron> como formateo una memoria usb mediante consola, ya que al introducirla aun distro RHEL4, me crea archivos con caracteres raros (oαâσ╗3.1═6 )y  no los puedo elimiinar!!
<nfqs> ceron, yo lo haría con gparted
<Tarrasquero> en consola parted
<ceron> sudo parted /media/usb ?
<Tarrasquero> no lo he usado aun
<Tarrasquero> sudo parted y despues help
<Tarrasquero> da la lista de opciones
<ceron> bien
<ceron> me muestra esto
<ceron> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/537072/
<ceron> no encuentro un comando adecuado para formatear la usb
<nfqs> ceron, instala gparted mejor tiene una GUI bien cómoda
<ceron> solo encuentro gpart
<ceron> será el mismo?
<ceron> <nfqs>
<Tarrasquero> ceron, que sistema de archivo tiene la usb?
<nfqs> no sé ceron
<nfqs> yo lo tengo como Gparted en Sistema -> Administracion
<nfqs> a lo mejor ya lo tienes instalado
<ceron> FAT32
<Tarrasquero> recuerda que para formatear deve estar desmontada la unidad
<ceron> no lo tengo
<Tarrasquero> y gparted deve ser suficiente para formatearla
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install gparted
<ceron> Couldn't find package gparted
<ceron> solo tengo parted
<Tarrasquero> ceron, ablamos de ubuntu por supuesto
<ceron> sobre kubuntu 8.04
<ceron> lo siento
<ceron> es kubuntu
<Tarrasquero> !kubuntu
<kubot> Kubuntu es una distribución de GNU/Linux hermana de Ubuntu, con el entorno gráfico KDE en vez de Gnome | Soporte en #kubuntu-es
<Tarrasquero> de todas formas instala partitionmanager
<Tarrasquero> o quizas tienes ese
<ceron> sudo apt-get install partitionmanager?
<ceron> no se encuentra el paquete
<Tarrasquero> prueba a ejecutarlo seguro lo tienes ya
<ceron> no lo tengo
<ceron> :/
<ceron> el similar al que me mencionan, es parted
<ceron> solo ese tengo
<ceron> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/537072/
<Tarrasquero> ceron, tu sistema esta actualizado?
<ceron>  <Tarrasquero> a que se refiere?
<ceron> tengo kubuntu 8.04
<Tarrasquero> de todas formas lo mejor es que vallas a #kubuntu-es
<Tarrasquero> me refiero al update
<ceron> estoy en ese canal, también, pero solo hay 4 usuarios!
<ceron> y nadie responde
<ceron> :/
<Tarrasquero> no quiero parecer grosero pero alli te ayudaran mejor
<Tarrasquero> valla
<ceron> bien, de todos modos, Gracias!
<nfqs> 8.04? mmh... a lo mejor tiene otro nombre el paquetes ese
<nfqs> abre el synaptic y busca parted o gparted y ve que te muestra
<nfqs> a lo mejor hay un kparted
<ssma> si
<Tarrasquero> yo creo que al margen del soporte lo mejor es que el usuario de kubuntu valla al canal apropiado para pedir ayuda, de esa forma apoyara a la comunidad
<m4v> ceron: sudo mkfs.vfat -n ‘Label’ -I /dev/device_de_tu_pen
<m4v> Tarrasquero: no tiene mucho que ver kde con lo que ceron pregunta.
<m4v> ceron: ah, antes de usar mkfs.vfat, segurate de que el pen esté desmontado
<Xago> cuál es el sitio por excelencia donde encontrar aplicaciones ubuntu .deb?
<m4v> Xago: synaptic? desconozco si existe algún sitio que tenga debs para ubuntu aparte.
<nfqs> get-deb.org o algo asi
<voyager1> mejor los repositorios
<Tarrasquero> m4v, leiste bien mi respuesta?
<Tarrasquero> yo creo que "al margen del soporte" lo mejor es que el usuario de kubuntu valla al canal apropiado para pedir ayuda, de esa forma apoyara a la comunidad
<tulio> buenas tardes mis amigos ubunteros son nuevo en ubunto y se lo acabo de instalar a mi equipo sl400 pero como hago para que me reconosca la wifi
<Tarrasquero> no, si por mi... que se le apoye al usuario de win
<m4v> Tarrasquero: al margen de que esto es offtopic, el canal de kubuntu-es no está en las mejores condiciones de dar soporte, los que hacen la comunidad son los que se quedan en el canal y ayudan, no los entran y hacen preguntas.
<m4v> Tarrasquero: y voy a que no preguntó nada especifico a kde, solo dijo que usaba kubuntu.
<Tarrasquero> yo lo dezconozco por eso lo derive allá
<cyberos> hola, instale ubuntu 10.04 desde esta pagina: http://tecnicoslinux.com.ar/archives/1154 porque viene con ggleearth instalado y mucho y mucho mas pero me viene con el gestor de conexiones widc y no con el network-ḿanager y por esa razon aunque tenga activada la wiffi no la puedo usarla
<cesvlc> buenas tardes, tengo un problema con un lector de tarjetas interno usb que ubuntu no lo reconoce, osea le meto una tarjeta y como si nada...
<nfqs> cyberos, buen punto eso de wicd
<nfqs> se supone que esa aplicacion tiene su propio administrador de conexiones
<m4v> cyberos: podés usar Ubuntu e instalar googleearth desde los repositorios de medibuntu, no es más fácil?
<cyberos> pues wicd no me detecta la wiffi
<Tarrasquero> cyberos, instalaste arpin?g
<ceron> <m4v> lo intentaré
<cyberos> y network siempre me la ha detectado
<Tarrasquero> perdon arping
<Tarrasquero> yo uso wicd y bien
<nfqs> entonces desintala wicd  y vuelve a network-manager
<cyberos> no es mas facil porque aqui estos chicos lo que han hecho es complementaqr ubuntu con lo que todos queremos preinstalado pero ubuntu por razones x no puede hacer
<nfqs> network-manager es suficiente, la gente instala wicd cuando no les detecta su tarjeta wi-fi
<m4v> bueno, entonces desinstalada wicd
<cyberos> y con esta distribucion te ahorras tiempo
<nfqs> siendo que la mayoria de las veces es un problema de drivers de la tarjeta
<nfqs> cyberos, bueno, parece que no has ahorrado tiempo si estás acá...
<m4v> debería volver a usar network una vez desinstalado (si no rompieron nada lo que armaron eso)
<Tarrasquero> a ver con solo hacer esto desde cero seria bastante sudo apt-get install wicd arping
<cyberos> ya lo he hecho varias veces y no da resultado y no se que hacer mi wifi esta encendida pero no puedo usarla y si instalao network ni se manifiesta
<Tarrasquero> cyberos, deves predeterminarlo
<sapiens__> hola
<m4v> cyberos: probaste haciendo sudo apt-get remove --purge wicd y sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager?
<sapiens__> alguna herramienta como url sniff o snopper para linux?
<cyberos> solo tengo ese problemilla pero por lo demas parece que hasta lo hayan optimizado al maximo ubuntu
<sapiens__> para rastrear lo que se descarga de una web
<sapiens__> Firebug se le escapan algunas cosas
<m4v> cyberos: capaz que en las "optimizaciones" está tu problema
<nfqs> claro, porque deénde qué criterio se haya usado para "ooptimizar"
<Tarrasquero> no me gusta que el sistema que instalo este "retocado"
<nfqs> pueden optimizar en tamaño en disco
<cyberos> m4v todas esas instrucciones en toda su extension no
<nfqs> en velocidad de ejecucion
<m4v> cyberos: sinó. prueba en reiniciar el router, me a pasado que se atonta por alguna razón
<cyberos> las probe a ejecutar
<nfqs> optimizar para uso en la consola
<nfqs> y un largo etc
<cyberos> m4v sir reinicio el route mis puertos los pierdo y eso es mucho trabajo y tiempo
<Tarrasquero> cyberos, guarda esa config
<Tarrasquero> digo la del ruter
<cyberos> ah perdona era resetear el router
<cyberos> no reiniciar
<tulio>  buenas tardes mis amigos ubunteros son nuevo en ubunto y se lo acabo de instalar a mi equipo sl400 pero como hago para que me reconosca la wifi
<m4v> cyberos: el router debería recordar todo eso, como haces con un corte de luz?
<cyberos> tarrasqueros acabo de verificar que viene instalado arpin
<cyberos> m4v me habia equivocado creia que era resetear el router no reiniciarlo
<tulio> alguien me puede ayudar ya que soy nuevo en ubuntu
<tulio> ??
<chivilcasa> hola gente alguien podría decirme como solucionar: Al hacer clic en lugares - carpeta personal, se abre el reproductor totem
<fzeta> tulio; no te cortes comenta que aquí hay gente muy amable y ten paciencia :)
<agustin> buenas tardes
<agustin> como desinstalo openoffice
<agustin> sudo aptitude remove no me funciona
<fzeta> en los repositorios agustin
<agustin> sudo aptitude remove --purge openoffice*.*
<agustin> tampoco me funciiona
<agustin> fzeta: como?
<fzeta> sistema>administración>gestor de paquetes synaptic
<agustin> correcto
<agustin> y luego?
<fzeta> agustin; y para que quieres desistalarlo
<agustin> para instalar la nueva version
<agustin> la 3.2
<agustin> tengo la 3.1
<fzeta> pues actualiza
<agustin> como?
<fzeta> agustin; estudiate esto http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/25349
<fzeta> hay que leer
<agustin> ok
<agustin> gracias
<fzeta> para que aprendas
<agustin> fzeta: ese es un poco antiguo no?
<agustin> uso lucid
<agustin> y creo que los repositorios los tengo actualizados
<agustin> fzeta: buscare en google
<agustin> gracias de todas formas
<fzeta> agustin; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:openoffice-pkgs/ppa
<fzeta> luego sudo apt-get update
<fzeta> y pa terminar sudo apt-get upgrade
<agustin> ya lo he hecho
<agustin> y nada
<agustin> sigue la 3.10
<fzeta> hombre! debería de funcionar
<agustin> debería
<agustin> pero no
<n-iCe> hi
<fzeta> hay algo que debes estar haciendo mal agustin
<fzeta> mete bien el dedo
<fzeta> xD
<laurence> agustin, cada versión de Ubuntu corresponde a una versión de OpenOffice
<laurence> Actualmene OpenOffice va en la 3.2, pero no tiene diferencias apreciables para el trabajo diario. Utilizo máquinas con 3.0, 3.1 y 3.2 y no noto la diferencia.
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> si yo tengo un dvd grabado
<laurence> Al instalar ciertos repos ppa puedes instalar una versión actual de OpenOffice en un Ubuntu anterior.
<agustin> finalmente
<agustin> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<agustin> y que sea lo que Dios quiera
<agustin> :-D
<agustin> esta instalando
<cousteau> yo uso el libreoffice 3.3b y vaya si se nota la diferencia a la hora de arrancar, es bastante más rápido
<file_not_found> y con dvdisaster hago un archivo de correccion de datos medium.ecc
<agustin> ya verermos si se solapa o no
<laurence> Mmm OOffice es muy vasto y tiene muchos componentes, una vez actualizado tu sistema, puedes ir a Synaptic e instalar. Que no te falten los paquetes de idioma castellano.
<cousteau> no sé si el openoffice 3.3 tendrá los mismos cambios en la velocidad
<file_not_found> este me puede servir para correjirlo
<laurence> buen dato cousteau
<laurence> corregirlo
<file_not_found> si alguna vez se daña logicamente
<cousteau> agustin: si instalas openoffice.org se te instalarán un montón de cosas que quizá no quieras: Base (para bases de datos), por ejemplo
<cousteau> bueno, creo que sólo eso
<agustin> lo se
<agustin> uso todo
<laurence> Conviene ir a Synaptic e ir tildando cada cosa, lleva algo mas de tiempo pero despues de todo al menos en mi caso, OOffice es el corazón de mi sistema junto con Firefox
<agustin> laurence: yo tambien uso firefox
<agustin> pero ahora estoy probando opera beta 11
<agustin> parece rápido y confiable
<agustin> y aunque adoro el software libre...
<file_not_found> yo me quedo por ahora con firefox  y chromium
<agustin> he decir que el office es mejor que el open
<agustin> :-(
<agustin> chromium aún no me convence del todo
<pipo65> buenas
<agustin> mierda
<agustin> con perdon
<file_not_found> a chromium le falta mejorar los menus q son un quilombo
<agustin> ya me instalo la version 3.2
<agustin> pero en inglessssssssssss
<agustin> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<pipo65> a chromiun le faltan muchas cosas
<pipo65> no tiene el flashgot
<pipo65> los de google tendrian q fijarce de algunas cosas q tiene el firefox y copiarlas
<Cibort> Mejor que copiar
<Cibort> Que hagan una solucion mejor
<Cibort> Asi avanzamos
<laurence> Te lo dije, agustin, tienes que instalar el paquete de idioma castellano
<Cibort> Y no nos quedamos en una solucion buena, sabiendo que podria existir la mejor
<pipo65> lo importante es q busquen la forma de que los navegadores corran mas ligeros
<pipo65> de ser posible a la velocidad de links
<Cibort> Se ha mejorado mucho
<Cibort> Eso si
<laurence> agustin, el paquete se llama openoffice.org-|10n-es y ademas los de corrección ortografica y gramatical, thesaurus
<Cibort> Yo ocupaba Firefox 1 y el actual es una bala
<Cibort> Y OJO que Firefox 1 en su tiempo era el mas rapido
<Cibort> Que habia
<pipo65> yo tengo el chromium y el firefox
<Cibort> Yo igual
<pipo65> y dependiendo para que es el navegador q abro
<Cibort> Bueno tengo Konqueror, Opera y Elinks
<agustin> laurence: estoy desinstalando y vuelvo a instalar porque me daba conflicto y paquetes rotos el de lenguaje español
<agustin> gracias
<pipo65> yo tengo el links
<laurence> Hola PabloRubianes  compañero de Ubuntu Uruguay
<laurence> agustin, si, es conveniente primero desinstalar todo el ooffice viejo
<PabloRubianes> hola laurence de donde sos?
<pipo65> yo soy de argentina
<laurence> PabloRubianes, en ubuntu-uy lorenzomaceiras
<PabloRubianes> si te cambias el nick.. :P
<laurence> de Punta del Este
<pipo65> y esa moto y candela
<laurence> es un viejo nick
<PabloRubianes> si ya me di cuenta ;-)
<laurence> y da cierto trabajo registrar un nick en freenode, ademas que debe estar vacante
<pipo65> registrarlo es facil
<pipo65> lo dificil es conseguir cloack
<pipo65> para pedir cloack tienes q ir a #freenode
<PabloRubianes> cual cloack?
<laurence> pipo65, si haces una donación ...
<pipo65> he
<pipo65> yo jamas puse en mango y me lo dieron igual
<laurence> y bue...
<pipo65> solo tienes q encontrar a un ircop
<pipo65> es mas hasta tengo un canal reguistrado a mi nombre
<agustin> solucionado
<laurence> pipo65, no se que hay de cierto en http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Freenode
<agustin> me baje el tarz
<agustin> y lo instale manual
<agustin> todo bien
<agustin> gracias laurence
<agustin> gracias fzeta
<pipo65> laurence: no entendi
<fzeta> ;)
<laurence> agustin, despues que uno configura un sistema con todas las fonts que te gustan y demas, cuesta actualizarlo...
<laurence> pipo65, nada, el aspecto financiero de este lugar virtual en que nos encontramos, pero no me interesa mucho desde que funciona muy bien y nos beneficia muchisimo
<laurence> Yo estoy muy agradecido a Freenode
 * laurence is away: Voy a trabajar un poco... no demasiado.
<cousteau> ¿qué línea había que añadirle al grub para qeu me pusiese el terminal a 1024x768 y 16 colores?
<cousteau> he probado con   display=1024x768x16   pero no parece hacer nada
<tulio> ok
<tulio>  buenas tardes mis amigos ubunteros son nuevo en ubunto y se lo acabo de instalar a mi equipo sl400 pero como hago para que me reconosca la wifi
<agustin> tulio: instala wicd
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install wicd arping
<tulio> ya lo instale pero no me funciona por que la luz de la antena del wifi no enciende que tendre que hacer??
<hashashin> cousteau, vga=791
<cousteau> hashashin: pero esa opción es antigua, me parece que ahora era con display=...
<hashashin> bah, funciona igual
<hashashin> cuando lo quiten ya me preocuparé de mirar como se hace ahora XD
<agustin> no te preocupes por la luz
<cousteau> bien, y si google no está por la labor de ayudarme, creo que voy a usar la de vga=
<cousteau> agustin: no sé muy bien cómo va wicd, pero creo que network-manager va mejor, por lo que he oído
<cousteau> antes iba mal, pero en Intrepid se pusieron las pilas y mejoró bastante
<agustin> yo uso lucid
<agustin> sin problema
<agustin> cualquiera de los dos funciona
<razieliyo> buenas
<razieliyo> como va eso, amphorae
<ubuntero_> hola a todos amigos tengo una pregunta abra algun programa en ubuntu que pueda corregir lo mas que se pueda las letras de unos documentos en pdf que tengo
<ubuntero_> es que las letras se ven muy mal, es de un libro que baje de la red pero pues como casi siempre hay algo en ubuntu por eso les preguntaba
<chakal^-^> buenas
<razieliyo> wenas
<Critical_ErRoR> Hola! que me recomiendan para descomprimir .rar y .zip? tengo en el gestor 7zip, Ark y 4 o 5 mas
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install rar
<Critical_ErRoR> pero el rar dice que es shareware y debe registrarlo después de 40 días de uso.
<Critical_ErRoR> o es otro?
<n-iCe> otro
<Critical_ErRoR> ok gracias!
<cousteau> >:( se me ha desconectado
<cousteau> jaa, ahora pringa el resto
<oswaldo> Buen dia !
<Tarrasquero_> buenas
<oswaldo> Alguien sabe como puedo hacer para conectar  una unidad de red  X: ?
<Tarrasquero> supongo que con samba
<cousteau> compartir una unidad tuya, o montar una unidad que hay en la red?
<oswaldo> en mi aplicacion si coloco smb://server/carpeta/     no encuentra el directorio porque al final coloca \
<cousteau> prueba con el Navegador de archivos... o tiene que ser por línea de comandos?
<willys_fueguino> hoola?
<kalo_> buenas buenas
<kalo_> pase de ubuntu 9 a 10.04 y despues a 1010, pero ahora no puedo ver mis pag web que tenia en mi maquina alguna idea???
<voyager1> kalo ¿ como actualizaste?
<voyager1> kalo_ ¿ como actualizaste?
<kalo_> primero con el gestor de actualizaciones
<kalo_> y despues con terminal
<voyager1> 1010? no será 10.10?
<kalo_> si
<voyager1> ¿ que comando pusiste?, como tenías /home? cuantos más datos dés mejor
<joaco> Hola
<voyager1> kalo_no soy adivino
<joaco> disculpen alguien sabe de un tutorial para aprender a programar jsp y servlets en java
<voyager1> ¿google?
<kalo_> update-manager -d
<voyager1> ¿directamente?
<kalo_> si
<kalo_> y el directorio quedo igual
<joaco> !google jsp y servlets en java
<kubot> Servlets y JSP. Programación en Castellano.: <http://www.programacion.com/articulo/servlets_y_jsp_82>; Java Servlets - JSP: <http://www.dcc.uchile.cl/~lmateu/CC60H/Trabajos/jbarrios/jsp.html>; JavaServer Pages - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaServer_Pages>; PROGRAMACIÓN DINÁMICA CON JAVA: SERVLETS Y JSP: (2 more messages)
<voyager1> y el update y safe-ugrade?
<kalo_> no eso no lo puse
<voyager1> ¿como sabes que la 9.10 estaba actualizada, para hacer update-manager -d?
<kalo_> no la 9 si estaba actualizada
<voyager1> que error te devuelve tu sistema, pasalo a pastebin
<kalo_> de la 9 pase a la 10.04 por medio de administracion/gestor de actualizaciones
<voyager1> me parece que tienes versionitias aguada
<kalo_> voyager le acabo de dar en la terminal /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<kalo_> y ahora cuando le doy la direccion en el navegador me dice
<kalo_> it works
<kalo_> jajajaj
<voyager1> kalo_ permiteme una pregunta absurda, ¿ no tendrás un servidor?
<kalo_>  ya vi cual es el problema
<kalo_> creo
<voyager1> ¿cual?
<kalo_> que el archivo de etc/apache2/sites-available/default esta en blanco
<voyager1> ahora te funciona?
<kalo_> voy a probar
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe que kernel presiso para q funcione apmd
<erUSUL> uno muy antiguo
<arp-off> cualquiera que tenga apmd
<arp-off> genralmente del año de la caberna
<arp-off> :P
<pipo65> erUSUL: pero el q tengo ahora no me lo soporta al apmd
<erUSUL> pipo65: porque ahora lo que se usa es acpi y acpid
<pipo65> estoy usando el 2.6.32-26-generic
<pipo65> pero tengo la misma cuestion q con el xp
<erUSUL> pipo65: apm es del siglo pasado y no exagero ni un poquito. casit todos los ordenadores del 2000 en adelante deben soportar acpi
<pipo65> la diferencia q el xp me deja poner el apm
<pipo65> y cuando mando a apagar completa el apagado
<arp-off> pipo65
<arp-off> eso tiene qu poder arreglarse igual
<pipo65> en cambio ahora es como q el sistema llega a halt
<arp-off> con acpid
<pipo65> y se queda ahi
<arp-off> algun parametro tiene que haber
<arp-off> o algo por el estilo
<asig3> sí, en BIOS: se llama "eneble ACPI"
<chakal^-^> pipo65, prueba a añadir al grub apm=on
<chakal^-^> aunque desde lucid creo que ya no tiene soporte en el kernel
<chakal^-^> existiendo ACPI no tienes por que tener APM a no ser que tu placa base sea muy vieja (antes del año 2000)
<chakal^-^> aun así yo miraría si hay una actualización de tu BIOS del fabricante de tu placa ..
<pipo65> 1998
<chakal^-^> pues mira ve rsi hay actualización de la BIOS ...
<pipo65> pcchip
<pipo65> es el modelo 775
<arp-off> :S
<chakal^-^> busca en la pagina del fabricante
<arp-off> muy viejo
<pipo65> no solo dejaron un pequeño soporte para la 748
<arp-off> ja
<pipo65> y en taringa hay uno pero me consta q tiene infeccion
<chakal^-^> pues mala cosa
<arp-off> pipo65 la ultima bios para 748 fue del 2001
<pipo65> ya me comio una bios
<pipo65> arp-off: igual no creo q tenga nada q ver pues aunque le ponga apm/acpi o acpi en la bios siempre tiene el mismo comportamiento
<arp-off> :S
<arp-off> vas a tener que googlear
<pipo65> -es ams el mother es re parecido al 748
<arp-off> pipo65
<arp-off> si pero debe tener un chipset distinto
<arp-off> mas alla de eso, eso es tema del BIOS viejo
<asig3> yo recuerdo antiguos equipos AMD en los que windows 2000 professional no apagaba correctamente... había un driver específico para solucionarlo
<pipo65> pero tiene la diferencia q puede desactibar la lan y el modem con un jumper
<arp-off> los modos acpi/apm que se usaban
<luciasaam> hola perdonad que pregunte aquí, pero existe algún canal para hablar de e17?
<asig3> pero eso era en el año 2003
<pipo65> asig3: tu dices windows 2000
<asig3> sí, digo.
<asig3> xp no existía entonces
<pipo65> en xp anda bien pues tiene la opcion para apm en la parte de energia
<pipo65> donde esta el salva pantallas
<pipo65> pero en linux me baje apmd y no lo soporta el kernel me dice
<asig3> pero no lo soporta el default kernel o aunque lo recompiles no podrás tener soporte?
<asig3> (es difirente)
<luciasaam> me estoy volviendo un poco loca... alguien podría decirme algún canal dónde hablar de e17?
<luciasaam> o de pclinuxos?
<pipo65> luciasaam: en el canal de pclinuxos
<asig3> puedes crear el canal que quieras
<luciasaam> pipo65: pero sabes como se llama exactamente?
<pipo65> luciasaam: #pclinuxos
<pipo65> luciasaam: pclinuxos no tiene canales en spanish
<luciasaam> es que llevo el día entero siguiendo una guia para meter e17 en ubuntu 10.10 y al final  no sé si se han quedado conmigo o algo pero me jodió todo el sistema, estoy muy interesada en este entorno y creo que lo voy a probar de forma nativa en pclinuxos
<TrueNhero> cuando le doy click derecho a un archivo, me aparece en abrir con..., wine core exe repetido, donde se puede especificar que progragrama es cual wine core exe?
<pipo65> luciasaam: pclinuxos usa rpm y le faltan algunos programas
<pipo65> yo lo usaba antes
<luciasaam> y cual es la diferencia básicamente¿?
<TrueNhero> #pclinuxos-es
<pipo65> y le estan errando en q no tienen alguna cositas multimedias
<luciasaam> hay manera segura de instalar e17 en ubuntu¿?
<pipo65> TrueNhero: crearon uno en español
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> es nuevo
<TrueNhero> creo lo acabe de crear...
<luciasaam> jaja estoy en el inglés no hay problema
 * mama21mama 0/
<TrueNhero> ubuntu xu
<TrueNhero> ubuntu xu
<TrueNhero> ubuntu xu
<TrueNhero> pamela xu
<TrueNhero> pamela xu
<TrueNhero> pamela xu
<chakal^-^> TrueNhero, por que repites
<TrueNhero> toy cantando
<TrueNhero> ¿alguien tiene rhinoceros on wine??
<luciasaam> hay manera segura de instalar e17 en ubuntu¿?
<TrueNhero> que es e17?
<luciasaam> un entorno de escritorio
<chakal^-^> sudo aptitude install e17
<luciasaam> aunque algunos se empeñan en denominarlo: gestor de ventanas xD
<TrueNhero> el del elive?
<luciasaam> TrueNhero: sip, es que tampoco consigo instalar esa mierda... nadie me da un código xD
<hashashin> luciasaam, busca e17 ubuntu en google salen guias a cascoporro
<chakal^-^> peor si esta en los repositorios !
<chakal^-^> al menos en ubuntu maverick
<chakal^-^> p   e17  - The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager
<chakal^-^> concretamente en maverick/universe
<luciasaam> chakal^-^: pero eso no es instalarlo y ya está... hay que configurar tela
<chakal^-^> luciasaam, instalas y en el GDM marcas e17 no veo el problema
<jon__> Hola
<chakal^-^> vamos ... digo
<luciasaam> chakal^-^: jaja lo he probado... has probado tú¿?
<chakal^-^> si
<jon__> tengo un problema con la actualización en mi ubuntu 10.04, alguien me puede ayudar?
<chakal^-^> jon__, como no digas que problema lo dudo
<jon__> me sale esto: E: linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic: el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 127
<jon__> E: grub-pc: el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 127
<jon__> E: linux-image-generic: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar
<jon__> E: linux-generic: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar
<chakal^-^> me da que tienes los repositorios mal
<chakal^-^> si no es capaz de resolver las dependencias de linux-image-generic ...
<chakal^-^> sudo aptitude update; sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo aptitude -f install
<chakal^-^> prueba
<chakal^-^> si no ... tendrás que revisar tus repositorios
<jon__> no entiendo mucho porque soy novato. Voy a hacer la prueba con lo que me dices...
<Dj_Dexter> mmmm aptitude -f install = safeinstall o de forcE?
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<chakal^-^> intenta reparar paquetes que faltan o estan huerfanos
<Dj_Dexter> creo que de la 2 ...
<Dj_Dexter> ok :)
<chakal^-^> -f Intentar arreglar agresivamente las dependencias de paquetes rotos, incluso si ello significa ignorar las acciones introducidas en la línea de órdenes.
<chakal^-^> pero eso solo si las fuentes son correctas si no ... mala cosa
<jon__> chakal, pero cómo ha podido pasar esto?
<chakal^-^> muchas veces se truncan en la cache y hay que borrarlos para recargar
<pipo65> jon__: una casualidad
<Dj_Dexter> mm como un forze
<Dj_Dexter> ?
<chakal^-^> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*; sudo aptitud eupdate
<chakal^-^> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*; sudo aptitude update perdón
<chakal^-^> jon__, no se
<Dj_Dexter> eupdate jaja me hiciste recordar a la edb de gentoo xDD
<Dj_Dexter> :DDD
<chakal^-^> prueba 1 lo primero y si no ... lo otro jon__
<Dj_Dexter> LOL!
<chakal^-^> xD
<jon__> oye me pone esto: Leyendo la información de estado extendido
<jon__> Inicializando el estado de los paquetes... Hecho
<jon__> Los siguientes paquetes están ROTOS:
<jon__>   claws-mail-i18n
<jon__> Se instalarán los siguiente paquetes NUEVOS:
<chakal^-^> ains
<Dj_Dexter> sale la lista de las dependencias y la cache de lo bajado de las repos :P
<pleistoceno> hola.........como puedo evitar este error al compilar un kernel?
<pleistoceno> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on ...
<pleistoceno> a alguien le paso eso?
<pleistoceno> este error me sale cuando arranca el kernel
<Dj_Dexter>  jon__ mmm me paso que al actualizar me retenia paquetes aptitude safe-upgrade los largo a updatear lo que apt no hizo :D
<chakal^-^> pleistoceno, creo que es un error por que esta como modulo el FS ext3/4 en vez de instalarlo
<jon__> Dj_Dexter, no entiendo lo que me dices
<Dj_Dexter>  pleistoceno si cuando no dices la ruta correcta de la particion / y la /home si es que esta
<Dj_Dexter> jon__ :D
<pleistoceno> como puedo arreglarlo?
<Dj_Dexter> o pasas al jugar con ramales tambien lo de paquetes rotos
<chakal^-^> pleistoceno, revisa en file system/ext3 o 3xt4 si esta como [m] o [y]
<pleistoceno> lo que sucede es que tome el kernel y lo compile a mano
<Dj_Dexter> o es al updatear o al instalar algo?
<chakal^-^> debe estar [y]
<Dj_Dexter> :/
<pleistoceno> solo aparece como *
<pleistoceno> pero hay varias opciones en ext3
<chakal^-^> debes tener también ext2 creo
<pleistoceno> los habilito todas
<Dj_Dexter> mmm vaa no creo
<Dj_Dexter> ext2 no
<pleistoceno> no es necesario hacer un make clean?
<pleistoceno> o solo actualizo desde donde se quedo?
<Dj_Dexter> se usa :D no tiene journalist, se te petaria el sistema de ficheros por apagon con ese...
<Dj_Dexter> make clean limpia todo jejej
<Dj_Dexter> make mproper hasta la .config cuidado si ya dejaste algo con eso y plam :D
<jon__> chakal, cuál era la segunda solución que me habías dado, con la primera no me funciona, me sigue saliendo el error
<Dj_Dexter> si es de compilar el kernel
<pleistoceno> que quieres decir con el journalist?
<Dj_Dexter> asi que si usas esa .... guardas la config
<pleistoceno> es muy peligroso usar el journalist?
<Dj_Dexter> la que usa ext3 y ext4 y los demas sistemas de ficheros :D
<pleistoceno> vere.. luego .. te digo
<chakal^-^> CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y
<Dj_Dexter> es decir que cada 5 segundos por defecto saca un snapshot del sistema de archivos y si viene 1 apagon recupera todo hasta lo que paso ahi
<Dj_Dexter>  pleistoceno necesario :D
<Dj_Dexter> y usa el data ordened mode
<Dj_Dexter> de ese ext3
<chakal^-^> jon__, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*; sudo aptitude update
<pipo65> chakal^-^: ten cuidado con el rm
<pipo65> es un comando recursibo
<chakal^-^> pipo65, el recursivo es -R
<Dj_Dexter> pipo65 con -r es recursivo
<chakal^-^> solo hay que borrar los archivos de ese directorio para recargar la cache de la lista
<pipo65> si pero si jon tiene poca experiencia y se equivoca en algo
<jon__> qué hace esa orden exactamente?
<pipo65> jon__: borra
<chakal^-^> lo acabo de decir jon__
<PeterDrop> estoy usando una herramienta que me pide esto:You must compile the GD library with the freetype extension when installing PHP on a linux server,si ya tengo instalado el php y gd, de todas formas tengo que compilar nuevamente?
<Dj_Dexter> chakal^-^ mmm sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo aptitude update
<Dj_Dexter> estabas errando en algo ...
<Dj_Dexter> eso si cuidado con el rm
<jon__> bueno, allá voy, vosotros sabréis que sois los expertos...
<chakal^-^> PeterDrop, sudo aptitude install php5-gd
<Dj_Dexter> sobretodo como root :P
<PeterDrop> ya lo tengo instalado
<PeterDrop> chakal^-^, ya lo tengo instalado
<pipo65> root es una masa
<chakal^-^> Dj_Dexter, eso NO !
<Dj_Dexter> chakal^-^ por eso
<chakal^-^> jon__, no pongas eso, el -r no !
<Dj_Dexter> pero como le dijiste el directorio
<chakal^-^> ains
<Dj_Dexter> no borrara mas que eso
<chakal^-^> no hay que borrar los directorios partial !
<Dj_Dexter> pero si no ahi se jode ... por eso cuidado
<chakal^-^> por eso no pus e-r pa ra solo borrar los list
<pleistoceno> Dj_Dexter,  donde esta lo que me dijiste?
<Dj_Dexter> aja
<pleistoceno> te pongo parte de mi config
<pleistoceno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537212/
<Dj_Dexter> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo aptitude update
<Dj_Dexter> pos asi entonces
<pipo65> ponganse de acuerdo con o sin -r
<chakal^-^> tampoco xD
<chakal^-^> el && sobra por que dara un error "rm: no se puede borrar «/var/lib/apt/lists/partial»: Es un directorio"
<pleistoceno> pipo65 sin r.. la r es para borrar carpetas dentro de otra
<chakal^-^> entonces no entra el otro comando xD
<chakal^-^> en todo caso sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* || sudo aptitude update
<chakal^-^> xD
<Dj_Dexter> chakal^-^ por eso :D
<chakal^-^> :P
<Dj_Dexter> = pipe :D
<Dj_Dexter> por los |
<chakal^-^> para saalir de dudas -> ;
<chakal^-^> comando1; comando2 .... ; coomandoN
<Dj_Dexter> dow o tuberia en español :D
<chakal^-^> asi siempre se ejecute falle o no xD
<Dj_Dexter> o con &&
<Dj_Dexter> despues del otro :D
<jon__> vale, ya está... ahora se supone que está solucionado? cómo lo compruebo?
<chakal^-^> si falla el 1 no se ejecuta con el AND
<chakal^-^> error || echo es un error
<chakal^-^> ls $$ echo "comando correcto
<pipo65> en xp los virus se cargan asi un virus & otro virus & etc...
<chakal^-^> ahora si ejecutas una orden con el && al 2 orden no se ejecuta
<Dj_Dexter> :DD
<chakal^-^> si tiene errores claro :P
<chakal^-^> va, dejalo
<Dj_Dexter> si por la mania de microsoft, de usar automatismos sobre otros automatismos = otro y otro = mas riezgos
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<kalo_> voyager1 ya quedo
<pipo65> sabes por que billgate usa lentes
<kalo_> si era lo que te comente
<kalo_> jijiji
<pipo65> para hacernos creer q el tipeo todo el codigo fuente
<Dj_Dexter> pipo65, no porque tiene miopia jajaja
<jon__> ahora vuelvo,
<voyager1> ¿?
<Dj_Dexter> :P
<Eepcero> hola
<Woxismo> muy buenas
<Eepcero> Xicos en lo personal, recomiendan KDE
<Eepcero> para la EEPC?
<Eepcero> lo soportará?
<Woxismo> ni idea
<Woxismo> cuanta ram tiene?
<Eepcero> 1gb
<Eepcero> de ram
<Woxismo> supongo que si, aunque no sea lo más ligero del mundo
<Woxismo> puedes probar
<Woxismo> o sino, prueba con xfce
<jorge4> Eepcero, yo tengo un packard bell P8 con 1 giga de ram y Ubuntu 10.10 funciona sin problemas
<Woxismo> o el ubuntu netbook edition ese, no va mal
<Tarrasquero> eepcero, busca la version kde para eeepc
<Woxismo> yo ahora mismo estoy en un pentiuum3 con 512 de ram, con ubuntu karmic
<Woxismo> y bueno, tira
<Woxismo> a lo que venia mi consulta
<Tarrasquero> si, ubuntu va bien en eeepc
<Woxismo> cada unos 3 o 4 segundos (siempre el mismo intervalo de tiempo), el ubuntu se congela durante 1/3 de segundo o asi
<Woxismo> casi imperceptible, pero lo hace
<Eepcero> Si
<Woxismo> no va ligado al rendimiento de la cpu o la ram
<aguitel>  Woxismo desinstala gnome e instala gnome-core y tu pc va a volar
<Eepcero> buscaré como instalarla y a ver que tal
<Woxismo> no no, no es en cuanto a rendimiento
<TrueNhero> necesito las ventanas de xubuntu 10.10, donde las consigo?? y los iconos??
<Woxismo> en la pantalla de iniciar sesion, antes de cargar gnome, ya lo hace
<Eepcero> porque el gnome, mm no se se me hace algo lentin
<Woxismo> y tambien he probado en el gestor de ventanas openbox, mucho más ligero, y lo hace igual. no tiene que ver con el rendimiento. es como si la cpu se parase durante unas decimas de segundo todo el rato
<Woxismo> y claro, no puedo escuchar ninguna cancion ni ver ningun video
<jorge4> Woxismo, has probado alguna versoin mas antigua, como por ejemplo la 7 ...Feisty...puede ser por el nucleo nuevo
<Eepcero> Woxismo,  bueno tambien depende de como tengas el gnome, si no lo tienes tan lleno de cosas notarás mejor rendimiento en gnome
<Woxismo> a partir de karmic, cualquiera de las siguientes me congela el equipo a los pocos segundos de iniciarse
<Eepcero> y openbox es muy ligero :D
<Woxismo> la ultima version que funciona en este PC es karmic
<Eepcero> puedes utilizar openbox en un gnome
<Eepcero> tecleando el sig. comando
<Woxismo> si, ya lo he hecho
<Eepcero> --replace
<Woxismo> en serio, estando la cpu al 0% y con 300mb de ram libre, lo hace igual
<Woxismo> y no se si probar otra distro que no sea ubuntu
<jorge4> Woxismo, ¿y lo has probado con otro SO a ver si tambien se da tambien ese lapsus?
<Woxismo> (lo malo es que es un pc lento y tarda en instalarse)
<Woxismo> tengo windows xp instalado, y funciona correctamente, sin esos lapsus
<jorge4> Woxismo, bajate el WinPe...es un livecd de Windows bastante ligero
<Tarrasquero> woxismo, pudieran ser los drivers
<jorge4> y mira a ver si tambien lo hace
<aguitel> es que los virus funcionan bien en xp
<Woxismo> no, con winPe no lo hace
<Tarrasquero> del hdd me refiero
<jorge4> si lo hace tambien capaz de ser algo de hardware
<Woxismo> ah, del hd
<Woxismo> pero no, en windows no lo hace
<Woxismo> y creo que voy a probar con algun live cd de otra distro, a ver
<Tarrasquero> digo los drivers de disco duro
<Woxismo> aha
<jorge4> ah pues si en Win no....es algo de Ubuntu...me imagino que no lo usas con los efectos ¿ein?
<Woxismo> no, estan desactivados
<Tarrasquero> comprueba que el led del hdd se queda apagado en el lapso
<Woxismo> pero si los activo, no cambia nada de nada
<jorge4> Woxismo, bajate slax a ver si se da el lapsus ese
<Woxismo> no, el led no se enciende en el momento que se congela
<Woxismo> slax
<Woxismo> ok
<Woxismo> pues voy a ello
<Tarrasquero> es posible que sea eso entonces
<jorge4> si ..es una live ligerita...
<Woxismo> (lo malo es que no carga des de usb, y tendre que grabar un cd, pero bueno, es un mal menor)
<jorge4> puedes usarla desde cd
<neo_> Hola gente, como estan?...espero que bien, qeria preguntarle algo..ayer instale en mi ubuntu xubuntu-desktop, para experimentar con nuevas interfaces, pero...me afecto al plymouth, se ve standar, desinstale xubuntu-desktop,y pruebo de reconfigurar plymouth, con plymouth manager...resulta que me arreglo la configuracion de vista, pero no logro que me tome los temas que escojo..alguna idea?
<Woxismo> y bueno, he comentado antes que con lucid o maverick no funciona directamente, a los poco segundos se congela totalmente el SO
<Woxismo> (pero he visto que le pasa a más gente)
<Tarrasquero> plymount para que sirbe neo_ ?
<jorge4> Woxismo, si te refieres a funcionar con procesadores Pentium 3..creoque es normal que se congele
<Woxismo> aha, porque?
<Woxismo> yo veria normal que fuese lento, pero congelarse...
<neo_> plymouth es 1 pantalla de bienvenida, que oculta esa pantallita negra..es como el usplash o xplash viejo ..solo q con mejores graficas
<Tarrasquero> woxismo, los SO no estan optimizados para los pentium 3, digo los nuevos SO
<jorge4> por la arquitectura del procesador...parece que el nuevo nucleo, no implementa algunas cosas de estos procesadores antiguos
<Woxismo> ya, normal por otra parte
<Woxismo> pero claro, actualizas con toda tu buena fe, i resulta que el pc se congela (no puedes entrar ni en las consolas apretando control+alt+f1)
<Woxismo> asi que nada, me he quedado en karmic
<Woxismo> de todos modos, ya me estoy bajando slax
<omikron4> Woxismo: si aguanta xp debe aguantar ubuntu... a mi me ha pasado que he bajado una imagen, me bajo de alguna manera mal, no se porque y se soluciono bajandola e instalandola de nuevo o haciendo un nuevo cd live
<jorge4> Weno gente me tengo que ir...un saludo a todos.
<Rusito> hola
<Rusito> una pregunta, si alguien puede responderme
<Rusito> una distro liviana para 256 RAm?
<Woxismo> omikron4: he probado con el live CD del lucid y maverick, y tambien instalando los dos. a los pocos minutos (o segundos) de iniciarlo se congela, a veces al abrir alguna aplicacion especifica
<Tarrasquero> neo_, supongo que sera por aber perdido la estructura de softwer asociados al escritorio
<Woxismo> 256 de ram...
<neo_> podrias ser un poco mas especifico Tarrasquero?
<Woxismo> Rusito: con puppy linux te ira bien, pero quizas es demasiado basico
<pleistoceno> Rusito puedes usar Zenwalk
<Woxismo> y creo que cuando lo probé la ultima vez, no estaba ni en castellano
<Tarrasquero> neo_, por decir algo ya no es el predeterminado aunque salte al inicio
<Rusito> en ingles estaba al menos?
<omikron4> pues, Woxismo solo me queda decirte que pruebes el karmic o el mint 10 que tambien acaba de salir, no se que decirte mas
<Woxismo> si, estoy usando karmic ahora mismo
<pleistoceno> Rusito si quieres super liviana esta el feather
<Woxismo> y voy a probar slax a ver que tal
<neo_> pero arranca ubuntu al inicio y no xubuntu
<Tarrasquero> una un poco intermedia y no muy conocida #!crunchbang
<Rusito> bueno gracias pleistoceno
<Rusito> voy a investigar esas q nombras
<pleistoceno> Rusito, feather tiene sus limitaciones
<dannyLopez> buenas alguien sabe de la configuracion del compiz?
<Tarrasquero> neo_, si, ya te digo
<pleistoceno> trabaja con  un kernel super antiguo.. pero vuela :D
<Rusito> ;)
<Woxismo> dannyLopez: que quieres configurar?
<omikron4> dannyLopez: que quieres poner con el compiz?
<Tarrasquero> deves otorgarle de alguna forma los "permisos" aunque no sean tales
<pleistoceno> zenwalk me gusta... pero tienes que usar mas la consola esta basada en slackware
<dannyLopez> en un video de como funcionaba el compiz en devian mostravan un efecto q no lo he podido encontrar
<cyberos> si tu wiffi es detectada por el sistema y wicd  no la detecta que haces?
<neo_> mmmm, existe alguna forma de saber eso que dices?..se guarda alguna configuracion o algo que identifique la estructura Tarrasquero?
<Tarrasquero> no se
<Woxismo> tienes algun programa para configurar los efectos del compiz?
<Tarrasquero> voy a ver
<neo_> yo logre que la configuracion de display tome 1024..antes tenia 640 tras instalar xubuntu..pero..no me toma los temas
<neo_> =/
<dannyLopez> Woxismo: esperame ya te muestro el video
<Woxismo> ok
<Tarrasquero> neo_, en programas predeterminados sale el plymount ese?
<neo_> en synaptic sigue puesto plymouth
<neo_> como en programas predeterminados?
<neo_> aplicaciones preferidas?
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> o solo trabaja en 2º plano?
<Woxismo> dannyLopez: tienes instalado el compizconfig-settings-manager ? Te deja configurar muchísimas cosas del compiz
<neo_> mmmm
<dannyLopez> Woxismo: si señor, solo que no he podido dar con ese efecto en si
<neo_> anda solo al inicio
<Woxismo> vaya
<neo_> no queda ejecutado en 2do plano
<neo_> creo..x lo menos no figura en la lista de procesos
<Tarrasquero> si eso lo se
<dannyLopez> Woxismo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIkqIP3xnpM aproximadamente al  minuto 1:50
<neo_> en aplicaciones preferidas no se ve q diga de plymouth
<joaco> quien sabe javaScript
<Woxismo> Es ese efecto que pone el escritorio como en perspectiva y los cuatr escritorios encima en vertical?
<Tarrasquero> http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/14/cambia-el-tema-plymouth-de-tu-ubuntu-10-04/      ←   aqui hay algo de info acerca de plymount
<Woxismo> no lo había visto nunca :(
<neo_> eso ya lo hize terrasquero
<neo_> no funca
<neo_> aca en el bootstrap log me figuran errores
<neo_> insserv: warning: script 'plymouth' missing LSB tags and overrides
<neo_> sera eso?
<neo_> no solo con plymouth me figura ese mensaje :/
<cyberos> conoceis algun link personal con un ubuntu 10-04 con todo recopilado y preinstalado y sin que le hayan cambiado el gestor de conexiones ?
<neo_> te refieres a 1 distro q use ubuntu de base cyberos?
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install --reinstall plymount
<cyberos> uno similar pero que me funcione tan bien o mejor que ubuntu 10.04 de fabrica
<neo_> ya le puse reinstall desde synaptic y nada tarrasquero :/
<neo_> cyberos, fijate si lo que buscas es ubuntu ultimate
<neo_> es 1 distro que tiene programas precargados
<cyberos> neo, como googleearth y otros muchos de ese estrilo con todo lo privativo y restringido?
<cyberos> estilo
<PabloRubianes> brb.... hope so
<neo_> sip..tiene googleearth si no recuerdo mal cyberos..trae varios programas preinstalados
<cyberos> dame un link si puedes
<cyberos> neo
<neo_> http://ultimateedition.info/
<Tarrasquero> http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/10.10/release/  ←  cyberos este es el enlace a los dvds originales
<Woxismo> bueno, ya tengo el slax grabado en un CD
<Woxismo> voy a probarlo
<Woxismo> de aquí un rato vuelvo y os cuento
<Woxismo> y si no funciona, seguiré dando la brasa :)
<neo_> jbuena suerte woxismo
<cyberos> neo esa distro es mas bien para jugar y si esta en español?
<Woxismo> gracias
<neo_> cyberos, trae de todo...juegos tmbn,..si te fijas...trae agregado de programas tmbn...si, si mal no recuerda esta en español ( aunque todo ubuntu, puede estar en español xD )
<cyberos> tarrasquero, esa distro que me has facilitado es un ubuntu de fabrica?
<neo_> si cyberos..ubuntu original :P
<neo_> segun lo q vi :P
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> pero en dvd, supongo tendra softwer extra
<cyberos> yo lo busco con todo instalado o sea con minitube, googleearth los privativos etc instalados y con la seguridad de que funcionan
<cyberos> neo
<neo_> claro...esa distro q te mostree trae varias cosas..a ver si trae lo q queres ...x lo menos esas 2 aplic. q mensionaste
<cyberos> teniendo en cuenta que ciberlinux me ha fallado estando muy bien como una distro completa de ubuntu , no pierdo nada en probar esta, gracias
<cyberos> neo
<woxismo> buenas!
<woxismo> estoy en Slax
<neo_> miercoles que veolcidad woxismo
<neo_> :/
<woxismo> y no me pasa aquello que se congela
<xangua> aquí solo se soporta ubuntu, no otras distros basadas o derivadas de este; ubuntu va perfecto
<woxismo> :D!
<woxismo> y de paso: des de el liveCd va muchisimo más rapido y ligero que el ubuntu karmic instalado
<neo_> bueno gente ya regreso voy a probar el plymouth Ugh
<dannyLopez> alguien que me ayude con este error
<dannyLopez> http://pastie.org/1328718
<dannyLopez> y con esteE: No se ha podido localizar el paquete compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<chakal^-^> te faltara el repositorio
<dannyLopez> chakal^-^: como lo instalo?
<xangua> si usas maverick, el paquete que dices no existe en los repositorios dannyLopez
<chakal^-^> normalmeten cuando se retiene un paquete es por que entra en conflicto con otro
<chakal^-^> seguro que tienes 2 repositorios parecidos y tienen conflictos
<chakal^-^> en tu caso de compiz
<dannyLopez> xangua: tengo el maverick entonces como puedo meter esos repositorios?
<xangua> no se
<chakal^-^> dannyLopez, busca el ppa de compiz en google
<chakal^-^> antes te recomiendo que borres el compiz y derivados
<xangua> hace días vino alguien a preguntar lo mismo, le dejaron la respuesta, al siguiente día me pregunta por el ppa que le dieron, le digo que busque en el log y se enoja conmigo por no buscarlo pro el o algo así
<chakal^-^> !google add-apt-repository compiz
<kubot> ppa repositorios para ubuntu - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5114757/ppa-repositorios-para-ubuntu.html>; Activar el Efecto Fuego y mas en Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04 | Mekix: <http://mekix.uni.cc/?q=Efecto_Fuego_Ubuntu_Lucid_Lynx>; Coma Final: Como instalar Compiz y poner los efectos en Ubuntu (I): <http://www.comafinal.com/2010/09/como-instalar-compiz-y-poner-los.html>; (2 more messages)
<cyberos> neo , el ultimate tiene livecd?
<dannyLopez> xangua: ya los localice en launchpad ¿q hago?
<xangua> ¿¿
<dannyLopez> los ppa de compiz
<xangua> localizar qué¿ si te refieres all ppa de compiz que chakal^-^ sugirió lo mejor es no usarlo, tiene una versión de compiz que NO ES ESTABLE
<arki24885> ¿Puede ser algo asÍ? sudo add-apt-repository http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ppa/ubuntu maverick
<chakal^-^> de hay compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported xD
<sebikul> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:compiz/ppa
<dannyLopez> a osea q no los instalo?
<chakal^-^> con eso lo cierto que en vez de un cubo sale un fideo
<chakal^-^> dannyLopez, eso solo lo sabes tu
<xangua> lo mejor sería que no, pero pruebalo y hazlo bajo tu propio riesgo
<dannyLopez> no mejor no, hace rato perdi las X
<dannyLopez> jeje
<woxismo> Sabéis si hay algun equivalente a Slax pero usando gnome?
<Mayor-tom> felizmente perdiste la X y no la virgnidad :S
<xangua> si quieres remover ppa's lo mejor es instalando "ppa-purge" para después correr "sudo ppa-purge nombredelppa" en este caso es "ppa:compiz/ppa" como dijo sebikul
<woxismo> (mis padres ya estan acostumbrados al gnome, y no quiero marearlos de momento)
<chakal^-^> woxismo, puedes instalar gnome en slax sin problemas
<woxismo> chakal^-^: no bajará mucho el rendimiento o algo?
<chakal^-^> no tiene por que
<woxismo> chakal^-^:  y como se instala en el disco duro? (lo estoy usando desde live cd)
<chakal^-^> de todas maneras has ido a preguntar justo en el canal de ubuntu habiendo canales de slax ... si es que sois ...
<woxismo> aix, ha sido aqui que me han sugerido probar slax para ver si el problema era de hardware o software (y era de software)
<woxismo> voy a buscar el canal de slax
<erAbuelo> aun hay gente que usa slax ?
<woxismo> yo, ahora mismo :=
<woxismo> (tengo un pc viejo, y ubuntu me da bastantes problemas)
<erAbuelo> ya, pero digo, gente que sabe lo que hace xDDDD
<chakal^-^> voy ha aceros una pregunta: al final canonica no va a hacer versiones "Rolling Release" ?
<chakal^-^> haceros
<Mayor-tom> no
<chakal^-^> mm que putada
<erAbuelo> ni idea, aunque no me extrañaria xD
<chakal^-^> sería buena idea
<chakal^-^> de la otra manera evitas bajar la iso y instalar, si lo harían así sería más fácil estilo gentoo o Arch Linux
<woxismo> yo creo queno
<woxismo> prefiero que hagan releases poco a poco
<chakal^-^> bueno, al menos el que quiera estar a la ultima tiene los repositorios PPA
<woxismo> siempre hay cosas que no funcionan cuando salen versiones nuevas
<chakal^-^> pero dejara de tener soporte al cabo del tiempo si no actualiza
<woxismo> imagínate que instalas ubuntu en un entorno de trabajo, y de un dia para otro actualizas y deja de funcionar
<woxismo> prefiero que los cambios más gordos se hagan más pausadamente
<woxismo> no sé si me explico
<chakal^-^> ya bueno woxismo ... pero serían actualizaciones como ahora, actualizas o no eso es cosa a parte, el tema es que para usar cierto software o tener soporte tienes que bajar la ISO
<erAbuelo> para eso estan las versiones estables, para entornos de produccion
<woxismo> ya, no sé
<chakal^-^> hombre ya, si es un servidor es otra cosa, hablo de versiones desktops
<woxismo> que distros usan lo de rolling release?
<woxismo> es que no he probado ninguna ultimamente
<chakal^-^> lo acabo de decir, gentoo y arch
<chakal^-^> tu bajas la iso y siempre tienes la ultima por que se actualiza siempre
<woxismo> aha
<chakal^-^> en cambio en ubuntu por mucho que actualizas tendrás la misma
<woxismo> pero imagínate que en mi caso, que las versiones a partir de karmic ya no funcionan
<woxismo> que un dia hago las actualizaciones de turno, y el pc ya no me funciona más!
<chakal^-^> puedes evitar eso si no le actualizas xD
<chakal^-^> vamos, esto es como tener cierto paquete siempre actualizado pero no tiene por que ser el sistema entero
<woxismo> ya
<woxismo> tendria que probarlo
<dannyLopez> yo quiero hacer una pregunta algo legal
<chakal^-^> “Ubuntu no está cambiando a una rolling release. Tenemos confianza en lo bien servidos que están nuestros clientes, nuestros partners y el ecosistema FLOSS con la actual cadencia de las versiones. A lo que el artículo probablemente se estaba refiriendo era a la posibilidad de facilitar a los desarrolladores utilizar “versiones de tecnología punta” para ciertos paquetes software en Ubuntu. Este es un proyecto de amplio espectro
<chakal^-^>  que continuaremos persiguiendo a través de nuestros procesos convencionales de planificación”.
<woxismo> pero todo tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes
<chakal^-^> eso dijo Canonical
<dannyLopez> q va a pasar al fin con la compra de novell por parte de microsft?
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<chakal^-^> los paquetes PPA no tienen soporte por canonica no ?
<chakal^-^> xangua, a quien le dices lo de ot
<diego_> oles+
<diego_> :D
<kamus> :D
<aguitel> microsoft compro novell redhat y linux s.a
<chakal^-^> !ot aguitel
<kubot> aguitel: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<aguitel> chakal^-^, dejate de joder
<chakal^-^> no jodo, es que es verdad aguitel
<aguitel> soy mas viejo que tu aca
<chakal^-^> :)
<chakal^-^> tu crees ?
<aguitel> preguntale a bill
<chakal^-^> -NickServ- Registered : Nov 30 16:40:10 2004 (5 years, 51 weeks, 6 days, 05:28:17 ago)
<chakal^-^> -NickServ- Registered : Jun 29 11:26:09 2010 (21 weeks, 4 days, 10:42:11 ago)
<dzup21> aguitel: tu tambien andas de alborotoso
<aguitel> es que es sabado amigo
<chakal^-^> anda si casi llevo 6 años
<aguitel> sin dormir?
<dzup21> vayanse al offtopic
<TrueNhero> se me daño el audio suena como con crujidos
<chakal^-^> prueba a reiniciarlo: sudo alsa force-reload
<chakal^-^> puede que ten gas los controles demasiado amplificados y distorsione o se te acoplado la salida con una entrada
<nach0> hola
<nach0> he formateado un disco duro B de ntfs a ext4 y ahora no puedo montarlo, una ayudita??
<chakal^-^> como root lo haces ? que error te da
<nach0> si, dice:
<nach0> NTFS signature is missing.
<nach0> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Argumento inválido
<nach0> The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<nach0> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<nach0> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<chakal^-^> se ve que no esta bien formateado
<guampa> nach0: lo que te esta diciendo es justamente que el disco no tiene mas ntfs
<chakal^-^> o lo estas montando como FS ntfs ?
<guampa> claro
<nach0> voy a mirar que tengo en el fstab
<Dj_Dexter> aja nach0 pasala en pastebin.com lo que sale :D
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^, hay un comando que se llama aumix o algo asi, que es donde se escojen los dispositivos, sabes con certesa cuan el?
<chakal^-^> alsamixer
<nach0> tenia indicado ntfs en el fstab, lo he cambiado, reiniciando, gracias!!
<chakal^-^> yo bajaria el PCM un poco, si tienes algun microfono evita amplificarlo, baja el nivel
<neo_> HOla gente, queria preguntarles si saben algo si es que existe un bug en plymouth que no acepta temas externos?
<neo_> de los repos de launchpad para maverick
<jaime> hola a tod@s
<neo_> Hola jaime :)
<jaime> ¿Alguien que conviva con el sonido de auriculares y altavoces en su portatil a la vez?
<jaime> mejor dicho
<jaime> ¿Alguien que tenga una solucion a este problema?
<jaime> hola neo_
<neo_> mm..andan los 2?..auri y altavoces?
<jaime> si, andan los dos..
<jaime> en un portatil acer aspire 6530
<neo_> que controlador usas? alsa?
<jaime> si, alsa
<neo_> mmm..yo no uso notebook..proba de tocar el alsamixer..dudo q este la solucion x ahi
<jaime> creo que tampoco está la solución por ahí
<jaime> gracias neo_
<Root_Time> ¿Alguien me podria ayudar con un problema de efectos visuales? Cuando los activo el computador se me timbra. Y me toca reiniciar forzadamente.
<neo_> sorry no tengo mucha experiencia xD
<jaime> no pasa nada neo_ yo tampoco, pero se agradece que alguine conteste
<guampa> jaime: te fijaste bien en la config de pulseaudio, te digo porque yo crei por meses que tenia el mismo problema y lo tenia ahi para cambiarlo
<jaime> pulseaudio? define pulseaudio, no se que es guampa
<guampa> es el sistema de audio de ubuntu
<guampa> la ventanita de "preferencias de sonido"
<jaime> ¿Sistema preferencia sonido?
<guampa> cuando vas al icono de volumen y haces click te aparece la opcion, bah yo uso lucid, no se si en maverick tb
<neo_> jaime, guampa te dice q en ubuntu..apartir de la version 10.04
<neo_> trae pulseaudio..como controlador
<jaime> si , estamos en 10.10
<guampa> es lo mismo brother
<Root_Time> quien de aqui usa la version 9.10
<guampa> la ventanita de configuracion es =
<guampa> en la pestaña  "salida"
<guampa> hay una lista desplegable "conector"
<jaime> guampa: no veo lo que me dices...
<guampa> que muestra en la pestaña "salida" ?
<Root_Time> que ignoradera tan berraca
<neo_> Root_Time, no uso esa version..tengo la ultima
<guampa> se fue
<guampa> chillando
<neo_> ah..cuack xD
<jaime> guampa pestaña salida no veo el desplegable conector....
<guampa> mm puede que haya cambiado, en ese caso no te puedo dar mas datos
<jaime> ik guampa, sabiendo que van por ahí los tiros seguire mirando, gracias
<guampa> no es nada
<neo_> jaime, vos eliminaste pulseaudio e instalaste alsa?
<neo_> si tenes la version 10.10 sin haberle hecho modificaciones, estas usando pulse audio
<jaime> viene configurado en alsa
<neo_> si? :/
<neo_> yo cuando actualize a la v. 10.10, me pidio pulse =/
<neo_> necesito ayuda con plymouth...para la version 0.8.2-2ubuntu5.1 , alguien sabe como ponerle un tema no oficial?..
<neo_> o como hacer para volver a la version anterior...y si lo qiero desinstalar me dice de borrar casi todo ubuntu xD
<balam> hola
<balam> una pregunta es que no puedo conectarme a la red inalambrica saben como activar la tarjeta de red wireles
<balam> desde codigo
<balam> o como ver si esta activada la red
<balam> la tarjeta de red
<balam> hola
<balam> hola algien
<balam> alguien
<balam> hola
<balam> hola
<balam> hola
<xangua> balam: lo mejor sería por decir que tarjeta inalámbrica tienes, aquí no hay adivinos
<balam> no lo se commo se cual tengo??
<irene> Hola despúes de mas de un largo tiempo, lo instale hoy el 10.10 y esta casi todo ok. tengo unas preguntas va la primera para los icono inferiores instale el docky, es el mejor?, la egunda no me acuerdo como son los pasos para que no me pida la clave cada vez que descargo algo, no quiero que me la pida nunca, este equipo solo lo tengo yo. gracias
<jaime> vamos a ver balam, que seguro que el problema es mas sencillo
<Mayor-tom> irene la contraseña es indispensable le agrega seguridad a tu sistema
<Mayor-tom> la otra forma seria que crees una cuenta como root para q no te pida contraseña
<irene> para el correo cual me aconsejan?, escribo sudo aptget update creo que no se descaga todo,¿poRque?
<Mayor-tom> ubuntu de manera predeterminada al instalar te dice iniciar sesion sin contraseña
<irene> la contraseña resuelto
<irene> gracias
<Mayor-tom> antes de hacer el update tienes que hacer el upgrade
<irene> que escribo?
<Mayor-tom> no se descarga todo...? update solo agrega a los repositorios la ultima version de los paquetes
<Mayor-tom> una vez q tengas los ultimos paquetes con el update... entonces haces upgrade
<Mayor-tom> sudo aptitude upgrade
<Mayor-tom> si tienes escritorio el centro de de descargas lo resuelve automaticamente
<balam> jaime si es sencillo lo que pasa es que tengo una lap con un nlive cd pero no me detecta la red inalambrica ni se ve si la prende
<balam> ese es el detalle
<balam> no me puedo conectar
<Mayor-tom> el update y el upgrade son para personas que no usamos el escritorio.. nos gusta la consola :D
<irene> en la consola pongo¿¿ sudo aptitude upgrade  ??
<irene> no veradr
<Mayor-tom> si
<Mayor-tom> sudo aptitude update
<Mayor-tom> luego
<Mayor-tom> sudo aptitude upgrade
<Mayor-tom> si quieres en una sola linea... sudo aptitude update & upgrade
<dzup21> sudo aptitude update & upgrade   <--ese comando no existe
<irene> me pone command not found
<xangua> porque aptitude no viene instalado
<xangua> Mayor-tom*
<irene> y entonces?
<dzup21> sudo<espacio>apt-get<espacio>update
<xangua> la consola es para quien quiera usarla Mayor-tom
<Mayor-tom> si lo se xangua
<Mayor-tom> yo solo uso la consola
<xangua> irene: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ; o simplemente abres el gestor de actualizaciones
<Mayor-tom> pero quiere aprender como se hace
<Mayor-tom> perdon me olvide ... era el doble &&
<Mayor-tom> yo lo puse &
<Mayor-tom> si tienes escritorio lo mejor sera la GUI de actualizacion
<Mayor-tom> o esperar que lo resuelva automaticamente..
<irene> todo esto es con el fin de instar varias cosillas, una es el winne 1.3 que no me aparece
<xangua> la última versión en maverick es 1.2
<xangua> de wine*
<Mayor-tom> irene .. pon >  sudo synaptic
<Mayor-tom> y alli busca los paquetes..
<Mayor-tom> o mas facil con el centro de software
<xangua> Mayor-tom: o simplemente abre synaptic, eso que diste no va a abrir nada
<neo_> Hola , hay alguien que haya encontrado solucion al bug de plymouth  de poner temas de terceros?
<Mayor-tom> bueno a mi si me abrio :s
<irene> ya esta
<irene> y en buscar?
<Mayor-tom> ctrl + f  para buscar
<Mayor-tom> alli busca tu paquete
<neo_> nadie sabe? =/ :(
<irene> una cosa que no me acuerdo era como se descargan una seria de paquetees o programas impresind de una sola vez
<irene> se que soy un poco pesada
<irene> pero gracias
<Mayor-tom> los programas imprescindibles te refieres a  los codecs y repositorios  de terceros?
<xangua> ubuntu-restricted-extras¿
<Mayor-tom> !google ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kubot> Ubuntu Restricted Extras - Ubuntu | Descargar gratis: <http://ubuntu-restricted-extras.uptodown.com/ubuntu>; Descargar ubuntu restricted extras gratis - Ubuntu: <http://www.uptodown.com/ubuntu/buscar/ubuntu-restricted-extras>; Ubuntu -- Details of package ubuntu-restricted-extras in lucid: <http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-restricted-extras>; Instalando Ubuntu Restricted Extras « (2 more messages)
<irene> ese ya lo tengo
<irene> hay algo que tenga que instalar para que esto lo de por terminado, lo de los iconos como el mac instale el docky ¿esta bien? hay otro mejor
<neo_> alguien sabe como cambiar temas a plymouth?
<Mayor-tom> hay muchos doks
<Mayor-tom> en realidad yo solo uso la consola... :s
<xangua> neo_: en http://gnome-look.org/ vi algo para eso
<neo_> para ponerle 1 tema externo?...
<neo_> vi que plymouth tiene un bug en la version 5.1...y no puedo escoger mas q lo q viene en el sistema
<neo_> :S
<neo_> ( en su ultima version )
<neo_> nadie conoce de plymouth?..pero pucha che
<nanovany> que onda
<nanovany> cmaradas
<nanovany> una pregunta, como puedo aumentar
<nanovany> el tamaño de ubuntu?
<nanovany> tengo 40 pero lo quiero aumentar a 70
<neo_> con gparted?
<xangua> si lo instalaste con wubi no se puede nanovany, si no, con gparted como dijeron
<xangua> obviamente con gparted desde el live cd de ubuntu o desde el mismo live cd de gparted que te puedes descargar de su página
<nanovany> eeeem. wubi?
<nanovany> ke es?
<neo_> wubi es instalar ubuntu en windows xD
<nanovany> aaaaah..
<nanovany> osea, junto a windows
<nanovany> :S
<neo_> algo asi
<nanovany> mmm:S..
<neo_> no estoy muy seguro...pero creo q te instala ubuntu como si fuese otro programa..no toy completamente seguro
<nanovany> aaah..
<nanovany> noo
<nanovany> osea, instale el cd live, reincie
<nanovany> y arranke desde el cd live para instalarlo
<nanovany> es lo mismo?
<neo_> vos tubiste q escojer 1 particion
<neo_> ?
<nanovany> eeem.. particione mi disco para asignarselo a ubuntu
<neo_> entonces...si..lo instalaste en el disco
<neo_> tendrias q crear espacio vacio para agrandar tu particion de linux
<neo_> usa gparted...desde el live
<nanovany> desde el live.. y no se pude, desde aki..dentro de ubuntu ya instalado
<neo_> proba xD...yo calculo q no tendrias problemas..xq estas expandiendo..
<xangua> problemas siempre puede haber y respaldar es buena idea si tienes datos importantes
<nanovany> tengo datos en windows, una particion que hice para mis documentos:S..
<dannyLopez> ayuda no tengo X
<xangua> dannyLopez: agregaste el ppa de compiz¿¿ ¬¬
<dannyLopez> no
<dannyLopez> instale el controlador de la tarjeta grafica y no me arranco el sistema
<dannyLopez> lo desinstale y perdi las X
<neo_> nanovany...fijate de donde podes liberar espacio ( si reqeris eso ) y usalo para expandir el espacio de tu linux
<neo_> se cuidadoso con lo q haces..podes perder todo
<dannyLopez> xangua: ?
<nanovany> sii neoo
<nanovany> gracias
<nanovany> por los conejos
<nanovany> entocnes emepzar
<nanovany> saludooos
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-28
<colo> hola a todos: alguien me puede decir si se puede hacer correr win98 en vbox?
<hiko_hitokiri> colo, si
<thefatloverboy_> hola
<thefatloverboy_> tengo tiempo buscando un convertidor
<thefatloverboy_> para mpg-4
<thefatloverboy_> para que mi n95 8g
<thefatloverboy_> reconozca los videos
<xangua> sudo apt-get install arista
<xangua> o lo buscas en el centro de software thefatloverboy_
<thefatloverboy_> ya tengo ese
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> si pero los que encuentro
<thefatloverboy_> el formato  no es compatible
<thefatloverboy_> con el del n95 8gb nokia
<neo_> alguien sabe como cambiar tema de plymouth ?
<neo_> con el bug q contiene la ultima version
<Mayor-tom> xangua has instalado el smtp_auth?
<xangua> no me suena
<Mayor-tom> el smtp_auth hace que el usuario se loguee al protocolo smtp para evitar relay spam
<hiko_hitokiri> neo_, calro con el plymouth manager
<neo_> me sirvio de algo..pero no me sirve
<neo_> los temas extra q tiene
<neo_> no me los instala
<neo_> bua...nadie sabe..
<neo_> me rindo..se ve q nadie tiene problemas con plymouth
<neo_> q suertudos q son xD
<dzup21> esque no sea sortudo, esque no lo uso
<dzup21> no me gusta navegar con cosas inestables
<Mayor-tom> que es el plymouth?
<Mayor-tom> es lo que sale para loguearse?
<mama21mama> gdm es para login
<mama21mama> creo.
<xangua> la imagen que dice 'cargando'
<Mayor-tom> es la que sale con el logo de ubuntu
<agonzalez> exit
<boss> hola alguien sabe como hacer un ping o tener contacto con una maquina virtual
<dzup21> con ping IP
<boss> ya pero mi problema es que no tengo acceso desde mi maquina a la maquina virtual
<boss> no se muy bien si tengo k poner la tarjeta en modo bridge o modo nat
<dzup21> no bridge, tampoco NAT ...ponla normal
<skyfire2010> buenas noches. soy nuevo
<skyfire2010> saludos
<dzup21> !welcome skyfire2010
<kubot> El facto !welcome no existe.
<dzup21> !bienvenido skyfire2010
<kubot> El facto !bienvenido no existe.
<dzup21> uuhhh, esta cosa, heh, bueno la idea es esa.
<skyfire2010> Gracias. tengo instalado el ubuntu 64 en mi laptop. y no puedo iniciar el monodevelop
<skyfire2010> da un error de que falta una libreria
<dzup21> que error es?
<skyfire2010> se llama libgtkembedmoz.so.
<skyfire2010> hernan@hernan-laptop:~$ monodevelop
<skyfire2010> WARNING: Cannot find Mozilla directory containing libgtkembedmoz.so. Some Addins may not be able to function. Please set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to your Mozilla directory.
<skyfire2010> asi me sale en la terminal
<skyfire2010> la version de ubuntu es 10.04
<dzup21> intenta: sudo apt-get build-deps monodevelop   <---o como se llame el monodev  packete
 * OberonKing is away: estoy, pero no estoy
<skyfire2010> es un bug muy curioso me consue 2 gm de ram XD
<skyfire2010> y se queda congelado
<dzup21> parece que es es plugin de acroread
<skyfire2010> aqui tengo un pantallazo http://img138.imageshack.us/i/pantallazoiz.png/
<skyfire2010> lo subi para que lo vean
<dzup21> skyfire2010, prueba esto: sudo apt-get install libgtkglext1 libxul0d
<skyfire2010> dicen que no existe los paquetes
<skyfire2010> busque en los foros. y me dicen que tal paquete lo eliminaron en la version ubuntu 10.04
<dzup21> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<skyfire2010> ya lo instale. lo uso para corre regnum online de 32 bits XD
<Cibort> [sudo] password for dzup21:
<Cibort> Xd
<dzup21> heh
<skyfire2010> yeahh no tiene solucion mi problema
<xangua> o tal vez si usaras ubuntu en vez de ultimate edition o como se llame
<arp-off> todo tiene solucion, si se inventa
<Cibort> Otro mas con el Ultimate?
<skyfire2010> yo lo tengo
<skyfire2010> tengo la version 2.7
<Cibort> Ya han llegado varios con problemas con el Ultimate
<skyfire2010> y ahi tambien da error
<skyfire2010> pero mientras programo con el geany
<skyfire2010> pero quiero usar tambien el monodevelop
<skyfire2010> alguien sabe si el geany tiene autocompletado en C#
<enrique> buenas noches
<skyfire2010> buenas noches
<enrique> soy nuevo por aca
<thefatloverboy_> hola enrique
<thefatloverboy_> que te cuentas ?
<skyfire2010> que ahy de nuevo
<skyfire2010> hay
<enrique> bueno aka recien termino de actualizar a Ubuntu 10.10
<enrique> esta genial
<enrique> muy rapido al arrancar
<thefatloverboy_> una pregunta como instalo virtual box ?
<thefatloverboy_> para usar windows
<thefatloverboy_> ?
<enrique> y para apagar el computador es increible, tome el tiempo y solo le toma 5 segundos
<skyfire2010> con apt-get
<skyfire2010> es mas facil
<skyfire2010> alguien sabe si geany tiene autocompletado en C#
<skyfire2010> ???
<compuone> buneas como va todo ?
<compuone> tengo un problema bastante serio
<skyfire2010> cual ?
<compuone> todos cuando me escriben en empathy
<compuone> no es tan serio
<skyfire2010> yo teno 1 igual
<compuone> pero esta bastante
<compuone> molesto
<skyfire2010> monodevelop no me inicia jajaja
<compuone> uy
<compuone> bueno a mi lo que me pasa es qeu me escriben en empathy y me aparece hasta 5 veces cada renglon
<skyfire2010> cual es tu problema
<compuone> que mal monodevelop yo  lo uso para C#
<skyfire2010> empathy soporta irc?
<compuone> mm ni idea
<skyfire2010> yo tengo que usar geany
<compuone> pero en empathy uso mi cuenta msn
<compuone> yo geany lo uso para python
<skyfire2010> este es un canal irc :S
<skyfire2010> que raro
<skyfire2010> que ironico yo uso geany para programar c#
<skyfire2010> pero monodevelop simplemente no funciona
<skyfire2010> se congela
<skyfire2010> y consume 2 gb de ram
<compuone> pero porque tanto
<compuone> que es lo que programas ?
<skyfire2010> ahi lo raro
<compuone> porque me dices que es un canal IRC ?
<compuone> xD
<skyfire2010> nada solo inicia y que queda bloqueado
<compuone> ya lo se
<skyfire2010> me da error
<skyfire2010> ya lo publique en los foros ubuntu
<skyfire2010> oye
<skyfire2010> geany tiene autocompletado para C#
<skyfire2010> ?
<compuone> ni idea porque solo uso para python
<compuone> y la verdad que ahora te digo jaja
<compuone> xD
<skyfire2010> si marca la sintaxis
<compuone> sisis
<compuone> si se
<skyfire2010> jajajaj pruebalo esta buenisimo
<compuone> lo que es autocompletado
<compuone> xD
<skyfire2010> para programar en C#
<skyfire2010> pero ni idea de lo autocompletado
<arp-off> printf (" esaaaaaa");
<compuone> no tiene autocompletado
<compuone> =(
<compuone> print "hola mundo loco"
<arp-off> j0
<skyfire2010> hola
<skyfire2010> buenas noches
<skyfire2010> aaa que mal
<skyfire2010> ni modos a trabajar como los hombres con el
<compuone> java esta buenísimo (babA)
<skyfire2010> mejor que .net?
<compuone> see =)
<skyfire2010> eso me queda claro
<compuone> I love Java (corazon :P )
<skyfire2010> ya que monodevelop no me funciona jajaja
<skyfire2010> y cual consume mas recursos
<compuone> jajaj
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<compuone> kubot es moderador ?
<skyfire2010> ni idea
<skyfire2010> pero hablamos de soporte y nos ignora
<compuone> claro a parte
<compuone> por eso
<compuone> aca nadie te habla cuando necesita creo que uno de los dzup fue que me ayudo una vez
<compuone> pero nada después nunca más
<compuone> de que quieren que hablen si no te contestan
<skyfire2010> jajajajaj
<skyfire2010> ps de soporte
<compuone> pero no te dan ni bola
<skyfire2010> ese problema con monodevelop
<compuone> acá se hacen todos los sorys
<skyfire2010> ahorita reviso el foro para ver si hay algo
<compuone> no divulgues los secretos en la web
<compuone> ps para que carajo estan entonces jajaj
<skyfire2010> oye son bots o humanos? xD
<compuone> bots :P
<skyfire2010> oye compuone sabras de un canal irc mas alegre o cooperativo?
<compuone> ##slackware-es
<compuone> mejor que ese imposible
<compuone> posta te reciben re buena onda
<compuone> xD
<skyfire2010> oye compuone que cliente irc usas
<compuone> xChatgnome xD
<skyfire2010> solo hay 3 sujetos
<compuone>  a ver
<compuone> 6
<compuone> no suelen a ver más de 20
<m4v> me hacen el favor de ir a charlar en #ubuntu-es-offtopic?
<compuone> o 23
<compuone> pero los que hay son buena onda
<compuone> viste hay hablan
<compuone> los pocos que hay
<compuone> y re buena onda
<compuone> acá son nop digo todos pero la gran mayoría
<compuone> una caxxxx
<compuone> jaja
<m4v> por favor, muevan la charla en #ubuntu-es-offtopic, el canal es para soporte.
<compuone> si
<compuone> que soporte
<compuone> sabés las veces que pedi soporte aca
<compuone> y ni pelota
<compuone> skyfire a vos te dieron soporte ?
<thefatloverboy__> hola
<Spirox> hola tengo problemas con el wifi de un inspiron 1501 en internet hay un links para descarga wlanbroadcom tar gz pero el links esta muerto
<NipSarm> hola spirox, ke tarjeta inalambrica tienes?
<Spirox> broadvom
<Spirox> broadcom
<chakal^-^> Spirox, tienes que instalar el firmware b43-fwcutter
<chakal^-^> de todas maneras no te sale en
<chakal^-^> controladores adicionales
<chakal^-^> ff
<Spirox> ? como veo eso
<Spirox> controladores de harware
<Spirox> ?
<chakal^-^> vete a Sistema/Administración
<chakal^-^> si
<Spirox> no em aparece anda
<chakal^-^> y sin o instala directamente b43-fwcutter
<Spirox> eso hare
<EagleScreen> alguien me podría decir por qué gpg-agent no me está funcionando?
<EagleScreen> me sale la ventana de pinentry durante decimas de segundo y se cierra sola sin la contraseña
<chakal^-^> ya no se usa EagleScreen en su lugar se usa gnome-keyring-daemon
<EagleScreen> mmmm
<chakal^-^> algun error tendrá, ejecutalo en consola para verlo mejor
<EagleScreen> el error no es muy ilustrativo http://pastebin.ca/2004332
<chakal^-^> frase contraseña incorrecta
<chakal^-^> suficiente para entenderlo
<EagleScreen> el lógico ya que no me deja introducir la contraseña
<EagleScreen> la ventana se cierra antes de que me dé tiempo a escribir nada
<EagleScreen> y sale eso
<arp-off> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qOH6LWaXZo
<Killman> hola
<Killman> alguien sabe como configurar en nginx para que se ve por ejemplo http://localhost/~killman ?
<Killman> zepolar: o7
<zepolar> Killman: Hola
<Killman> zepolar: sabes algo de nginx ?
<zepolar> Killman: he escuchado, pero no he usado
<Killman> ok
<Killman> según consumen menos recursos que apache
<zepolar> si no me equivoco
<zepolar> es usado en linux embedidos
<HerJo> hola tengo ubuntu 10.04 actualica el kernel y ahora me sale cuando prendo la pc 2 ubuntus uno con el kernel viejo y otro con el nuevo que  hago?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<fzeta> nos días ,perlas;)
<pimpam> que hay en el lado de los .deb
<edward> buenos dias
<rengo> holas buenos dias
<rengo> aca todo solo usan ubuntu? o usan otra distro tambien?
<sansen> no creo
<rengo> sansen:  vos crees todos usan ubuntu?
<sansen> no
<sansen> no creo que todos usen ubuntu
<rengo> necesito ayuda distro deribada de ubuntu
<rengo> sansen:
<cousteau> mira a ver si hay un canal de esa distro
<cousteau> ¿qué distro?
<rengo> si lo hay pero me banearon no se por que
<rengo> debian
<rengo> tengo problema frecuecias monitor no puedo entrar kde
<cousteau> ¿debian derivada de ubuntu? ¿francia es la capital de parís?
<rengo> es ma creo tengo injstalar drivers ati
<rengo> quiero decir ubuntu se creo base de debian
<cousteau> bueno... prueba a instalar el driver
<rengo> no se como
<cousteau> el paquete supongo que se llamará xserver-xorg-video-ati
<rengo> ok gracias ahora pruebo
<rengo> cousteau:  no se instalo nada
<rengo> debe ser esta instalado o es otro nobre o se hace otra forma
<cousteau> pues a lo mejor hay que activarlo, pero no sé cómo
<rengo> ok gracias
<cousteau> se me ocurre 1) reinstalarlo, 2) ejecutar dpkg-reconfigure con ese paquete, 3) cargar el módulo correspondiente
<cousteau> ejecuta   lsmod|sort   y pégalo en pastebin, a ver qué sale
<rengo> no se como se hace eso en consola
<rengo> cousteau:
<sansen> rengo, pero no has investigado en internet como se hace ?
<rengo> sansen:  hacer que cosa?
<sansen> instalar el driver de ati
<rengo> sansen:  lo tube haciedo pero todos tutos tiran direres formas
<rengo> no se cual es mas adecuada
<rengo> cousteau:  como paso el archivo?
<edward> hey alguien ha visto las noticias de q una empresa q es de microsoft compro patentes a novell y q eso podria afectar a linux.... :S
<m4v> rengo: no puedes entrar a #debian-es porque estás como root (o al menos estás usando root como username) ellos tiene un ban para *!*root@*
<m4v> edward: charla es en #ubuntu-es-offtopic solo soporte en este canal.
<rengo> tenes razon
<rengo> pensaba m4v  usr este terminal configurar e instalar
<rengo> ahora vengo
<rengo> Q
<rengo> cousteau:  estas?
<rengo> paso el archivo
<clemente> where may i find support for lives video editing tool?
<clemente> donde puedo encontrar soporte para lives herramienta edición de video
<voyager1> clemente, ¿ el los repositorios?
<fzeta> ./server -ssl ircs.segfault.es 9999
<fzeta> ostia
<fzeta> :)
<fzeta> xD
<esmirlin> hola, existe algún manual tipo: qué hacer después de instalar ubuntu 10.10 pero para kde?
<Jeferx> Buenos días.. Hace unos días atras pase por aquí buscando solución acerca del cairo-dock.. Inicia normalmente, pero pasado cierto tiempo ya no está =S Que debería hacer? Gracias!
<_newbie_> buenas a todos
<_newbie_> bien por que no habra Rolling Release de ubuntu
<omikron4> buenas _newbie_
<_newbie_> creo que actualizarse cada 6 meses es buena para los expertos de un desktop casero
<_newbie_> pero en un estacion de trabajo empresarial
<omikron4> es bueno, porque cada vez va a mejor, _newbie_
<_newbie_> es mejor que se manejen soportes amplio como de 3 años
<_newbie_> en un estacion de trabajo empresarial con implementaciones de sistemas de informacion empresarial
<_newbie_> seria una mejor para la migracion desktop
<omikron4> a mi me gusta estrenar sistema cada seis meses
<_newbie_> empresarial claro
<_newbie_> ya para los mas expertos en un desktop casero la version de 6 meses basta y sobra
<omikron4> mira un desktop casero.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Pantallazo-1.png
<dabor> _newbie_, para un servidor hay distros mucho más seguras
<_newbie_> no bueno yo lo digo para desktop empresarial
<voyager1> newbie como dices, no habŕa un rolling en ubuntu?
<m4v> el canal es para soporte, si pueden mover la charla a #ubuntu-es-offtopic se los agradecería
<QNX> claro disculpe señor m4v
<QNX> jjee
<omikron4> en el tema de soporte, la aplicacion que yo he hecho cuando la pongo en programas al inicio no funciona nautilus.
<omikron4> lo cierro lo abro y ya funciona.. cual es el problema?
<QNX> bueno la version ultima LTS que maneje me parecio bien pulida
<QNX> con Gnome
<voyager1> no tanto
<QNX> bueno es manejado mandriva linux,open suse
<QNX> y ubuntu como que mas se pulio  por su integracion con gnome
<QNX> y manejando una buena orientacion para desktop y usuarios finales bien pulida
<esmirlin> chicos sabéis si existe una guía de: qué hacer después de instalar kubuntu, tal y cómo existe para gnome?
<voyager1> si, mira en ubuntu-es.org
<QNX> creo que hay un canal de kubuntu
<omikron4> supongo que esta te sera util esmirlin  http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/6387841/cosas-a-hacer-despues-de-instalar-kubuntu-10_4.html
<esmirlin> omikron4: merci
<alona> ola
<mrfox> hola   alguien sabe donde encontrar canciones para ultrastart
<Tavitux> buen dia
<Tavitux> como estan ?
<nfqs> buenas tardes por acá
<nfqs> :-)
<Tavitux> hola nfqs, tengo un problema con la placa de tv, se ve la imagen pero no me anda el volumen
<Tavitux> avi@tavitux:~$ lspci |grep Multimedia
<Tavitux> 01:06.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<Tavitux> es esa la placa, en ubuntu 10.04 me funcionaba ok
<Tavitux> pero en ubuntu 10.10
<Tavitux> tengo ese problema
<Tavitux> vi varias paginas que plantean la solucion pero no dan resultado
<Tavitux> quizá alguien tiene esa placa y la hizo funcionar
<Tavitux> supongo que es algo relacionado al kernel
<Tavitux> o no se... ya no se que pensar jaja
<Tavitux> cuando ejecuto tvtime en consola me dice que no encuentra /dev/mixer
<Tavitux> así que compilé los modulos oss y el dispositivo /dev/mixer apareció
<Tavitux> pero le volumen sigue sin funcionar
<alona> alona
<Jeferx> BUenas tardes.. Alguien me podría indicar como vuelvo los valores a default el Yakuake? Pues puse (y no recuerdo como) el acceso en F6 y ahora lo quiero en F12.. Alguien podrá indicarme que hacer? Gracias!
<alona> uenas
<alona> alguien me puede ayudar¿?
<alona> es una cosa sencilla pero nolo se hacer
<sansen> !ayuda alona
<kubot> alona: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<sansen> !detalles alona
<kubot> Dije !detalles hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<sansen> !help alona
<sansen> !ask alona
<kubot> alona: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<alona> es que estoy en la paguina grafiti creator y me he creao un grafiti pero nuse guardarlo
<sansen> Jeferx, en tu home no existe una carpeta .yakuake ? notá el punto de adelante
<m4v> alona: que es grafiti creator? el canal es para ayuda sobre Ubuntu.
<alona> hay perdona
<alona> pero si me lo puede mirar alguien lo afradeceria mucho
<Jeferx> sansen, Ya he buscado y no está :S
<carlos> hola, no consigo ejecutar un raton belkin bluetooh en mi ubuntu netbook
<m4v> yakuake es una app de kde, debe estar en .kde/share/config
<carlos> no hay manera
<sansen> carlos, si no hay manera para que preguntas ?
<Jeferx> m4v: Me recomiendas borrar el archivo y reinstalar?
<carlos> tu q crees?
<colo> dicen que: la perseverancia es un arbol de raices duras; pero sus frutos son los mas dulces. Pude instalar win98 en virtualbox con ubuntu!!!!!!!!
<colo> muy contento!!!
 * OberonKing is away: estoy, pero no estoy
<m4v> Jeferx: ahora estoy viendo que el acceso es global, se tiene que configurar desde algún lado en las preferencias
<m4v> Jeferx: tenes kde o gnome?
<perrokiltro> alo?
<sansen> m4v, usás kde ?
<perrokiltro> hay alguien? XD
 * OberonKing is back (gone 00:00:49)
<m4v> !dile a OberonKing sobre away
<kubot> OberonKing: por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<m4v> sansen: si
<sansen> gracias m4v así no molesta más
<sansen> ok
<alona> gracias heeeeeeeeeeeeee
<alona> soys malas personas
<alona> jum,
<Jeferx> m4v: Si no me equivoco es gnome, tengo ubuntu 10.04..
<m4v> alona: ? si nadie contesta tu pregunta, es porque nadie sabe. No esperes que sepamos como usar el grafiti ese.
<perrokiltro> oe, alguien ha tenido problemas para jugar freedoom pero nada de problemas con openarena?
<perrokiltro> en mi notebook con archlinux tengo los mismos problemas que tenia en ubuntu 9.04
<perrokiltro> exit on signal 4
<perrokiltro> he rebuscado en internet... pero nada
<m4v> Jeferx: ah, fijate en el yakuake, en un menú hay una opción para cambiar los accesos de teclado
<perrokiltro> algunos resultados en arabe y otros relacionados con "exit on signal 8"
<m4v> Jeferx: después mirá a la derecha en el dialogo para cambiar el acceso global, capaz que tenés que tocar una barra de desplazamiento para verlo.
<Jeferx> m4v: Gracias man! Ya lo solucioné!!
<perrokiltro> nada? nadie?
 * fzeta ta'luego mi gente;)
<Jeferx> m4v: Sabes el por que se cierra el cairo-dock? Lo tengo abierto, y de un momento a otro ya no está =S
<m4v> no, nosé.
<perrokiltro> hey, jeferx... porque no usas Docky, creo que es mejor
<perrokiltro> asta donde yo se, cairo-dock funca con open gl o sin el...
<Jeferx> perrokiltro: probe el docky, y me gustaron más los efectos del cairo :)
<perrokiltro> eso si, tiene mejores efectos
<sansen> Jeferx, abrilo desde una consola, cuando se cierre fiajte que quedó en la consola
<carlos> y gnome do?
<Jeferx> sansen: ya lo hice y lo mostré aquí, me dijeron que no hay nada malo. Espera y lo hago de nuevo!
<Jeferx> sansen: bueh, lo haré luego. En realidad ya solucioné haciendo que no se oculte!
<perrokiltro> bueno, 7X usuarios.... hay alguien que juegue cannon smash?
<perrokiltro> para una partidita...
<george2002_> [perrokiltro] como es el chiste de ese juego? hay que instalarlo?
<perrokiltro> seee... lo puedes instalar por ubuntu software center n stuff
<perrokiltro> es de ping pong
<Nemco> hello
<perrokiltro> hi
<george2002_> mun ok
<Nemco> kien me puede decir como hago para q mi reproductor abra los embv
<Nemco> ?
<perrokiltro> oe, pero si tienes otro juego, avisa, porque tengo varios instalados
<perrokiltro> embv?¡?¡?¡ de donde es ese formato?
<Nemco> perdon rmbv
<george2002_> [perrokiltro] deja al rato de digo, tengo ubuntu pero lo uso poco
<Nemco> real media
<perrokiltro> vale...
<perrokiltro> mmm... real media, hace tiempo que no escuchaba de ese reproductor
<perrokiltro> de seguro que vlc lo reproduce
<Nemco> perrokiltro: lo utilizo mucho
<xangua> con instalar los codecs debería de bastar también
<Nemco> perrokiltro: kisiera q se repodijera con el kafeine
<Nemco> kaffeine
<perrokiltro> seeee... Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<xangua> entonces instala los codecs de kubutu Nemco: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<perrokiltro> uhu.... KDE...
<Nemco> perrokiltro: ya los tengo instalados
<Nemco> y solo se escucha
<perrokiltro> pero que tal con vlc player?
<Nemco> perrokiltro: la cosa es que los reproductores no tienen opcion de configuracion
<perrokiltro> ese reproductor tiene los codecs integrados
<Nemco> perrokiltro: no e si pasa lo mismo con ubuntu
<perrokiltro> es verdad... pero insisto... vlc
<perrokiltro> espera... buscare en la red
<perrokiltro> loco... estas kgado, necesitaras hacer un webeo con MPlayer
<perrokiltro> es tu unica oportunidad
<perrokiltro> te envio el enlace por privado
<nfqs> serviran esos w32codecs?
<xangua> o podrías haber instalado los codecs de Kubuntu desde un principio...
<perrokiltro> heeee.... freedoom? nadie?
<perrokiltro> o openarena, o nexuit... wazaaaa?
<perrokiltro> o enemy territory
<chakal^-^> perrokiltro, te va el sonido en el enemy territory ?
<chakal^-^> he visto que ya no hay soporte para OSS en maverick por eso lo digo
<perrokiltro> se p*ta madre
<chakal^-^> usas maverick ?
<perrokiltro> para que me funcara el sonido tube que instalarlo por software center
<chakal^-^> yo jugaba al true combat pero el sonido no hay manera
<perrokiltro> uso ubuntu 10.10 ... creo que asi se llama
<chakal^-^> que metistes
<chakal^-^> es que en el kernel no tiene soporte mmm
<perrokiltro> sip... maverik
<chakal^-^> # CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE is not set
<chakal^-^> # CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set
<chakal^-^> # CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set
<perrokiltro> como que no tiene soporte?
<chakal^-^> ves
<chakal^-^> en el kernel mmm
<perrokiltro> pero tienes sonido en tu tarro?
<chakal^-^> claro leches, pero uso pulseaudio / alsa
<perrokiltro> ta bien tonces
<chakal^-^> digo OSS, esos juegos usan mmap() y no funciona con ALSA
<perrokiltro> y como instalaste et?
<chakal^-^> hay que hace run echo "et.x86 direct > ....
<chakal^-^> pero el sonido no va
<perrokiltro> noooo viejo... ese no tiene sound
<perrokiltro> me paso lo mhesmo
<perrokiltro> XD
<chakal^-^> cual no tiene sonido ?
<perrokiltro> tienes que instalarlo por el software center
<chakal^-^> cual el oss-source ?
<perrokiltro> enemy territory instalado por "sh ./run.... etc..."
<perrokiltro> noooo... espera
<chakal^-^> que si xD que ya esta instalado y funcionando ... DIGO el sonido jejjejejejeje
<chakal^-^> en maverick no hay soporte para OSS
<chakal^-^> no se si me entiendes
<perrokiltro> si... vale
<chakal^-^> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<perrokiltro> no hay oss en maverik... pero et se puede correr con alsa
<chakal^-^> eso hay que hacer pero no existe
<chakal^-^> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: No existe el archivo o directorio
<chakal^-^> no hay soporte OSS
<perrokiltro> yo estube haciendo la misma payasada
<chakal^-^> mmm
<perrokiltro> ttranquilo
<chakal^-^> ahhh entiendo
<chakal^-^> mira eso no lo investigue
<chakal^-^> esto es algo offtopic
<perrokiltro> abre el gestor de paquetes synaptic y busca enemy territory
<chakal^-^> vamos a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<perrokiltro> istalalo por ahi, y tendras sonido
<perrokiltro> oka
<perrokiltro> pero como hago eso
<chakal^-^> el cual
<alona> alona
<alona> una cosa
<alona> como puedo capturar una pantalla
<alona> para guardar una foto¿?
<xangua> aprietas tu tecla para capturar la pantalla
<alona> que tecla
<alona> ¿?
<dabor> cuac
<alona> eing¿?
<dabor> alona, tambien se puede ejecutando gnome-screenshot
<colo> fn prt
<alona> no tengo ni la menor idea de lo que deciis
<colo> alona, Fn + Prt Sc (ins)
<alona> que alguien se explique
<alona> pero que no tengo ni la menor idea d lo que dices
<dabor> alona, está más que claro
<alona> nolo entiendo
<alona> que quieres que le aga sis soy asi de corta me mato o k¿?
<colo> apreta estas teclas a la vez: Fn + Prt Sc (ins)
<alona> es que nuse que teclas son
<nfqs> la mia dice Impr Pant
<colo> esa
<dabor> alona, http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/tools-screenshot.html.es
<alona> menos lo entiendo
<alona> mira es igual
<alona> gracias de todas formas
<xangua> .........
<PatoVW> hola, tengo problemas con mi monitor en ubuntu 10.10. Figura como monitor desconocido y no me deja cambiar la tasa de refresco. Pude solucionarlo parciamente a través de comandos de xrandr, pero se pierde cada vez que reinicio. Ahora quisiera instalar los drivers de nvidia. Pregunta: en caso de suceder el mismo problema, puedo tambien cambiar la tasa de refresco con los drivers nvida a traves de xrandr?
<chakal^-^> PatoVW, tienes el driver instalado ?
<chakal^-^> sudo lshw -C video | grep driver
<PatoVW> no, actualmente tengo el driver open source
<chakal^-^> peor tienes aceleración 3D ?
<PatoVW> como podria saber eso?
<PatoVW> deberia de poder tener los efectos visuales no?
<Guest11663> ola
<Guest11663> disculpen soy nuevo en esto
<george2002_> [PatoVW] a la pregunta ....si con el gui que se instala para nvidia puedes ajustar la tasa, es mejor que con xran
<Guest11663> oigan como puedo hacer para crear un servidor de chat aki
<Guest11663> ?
<PatoVW> ah ok, xrandr funciona aun con los drivers de nvidia instalados entonces?
<george2002_> [Guest11663] un canal?
<Guest11663> si
<Guest11663> es que con unos amigos queremos
<Guest11663> hablar solo los 3 pero no tenemos
<Guest11663> conocimiento sobre irc
<george2002_> entra en la pagina de freenode y lee primero las politicas y reglas del server
<Guest11663> me meto en www.freenode.orf
<Guest11663> ?
<Guest11663> .org
<george2002_> .net
<Guest11663> y hay hay tutoriales o algo asi?
<george2002_> si
<george2002_> en google los encuentras
<Guest11663> [george2002] gracias amigo xD te devo una ire un rato a averiguar gracie
<george2002_> dnd
<nfqs> drag and drop?
<PatoVW> hola, acabo de instalar drivers nvidia en ubuntu 10.10 y ahora no puedo cambiar la tasa de refresco ni por gui ni por xrandr
<mimecar> buenas..
<PatoVW> tengo un crt de 17
<mimecar> PatoVW: en el panel de nvidia no te sale la opción?
<PatoVW> el panel de nvidia muestra solo tasa de refresco de60 hz
<PatoVW> necesito cambiarla a 85hz
<george2002> [PatoVW] te quemas los ojo?
<PatoVW> la pantalla parpadea demasiado
<PatoVW> diria que mas bien marea
<remaster> Hola alguien me puede ayudar a establecer comunicacion TCP/IP entre una pc con linux y una pc con windows
<mimecar> que es lo que quieres hacer ?
<remaster> ver los archivos de windows y linux
<remaster> por medio de el puerto ethernet
<mimecar> no hay un puerto ethernet
<m4v> necesitas configurar samba
<remaster> algun tutorial que me pueda servir? el problema esta en que es windows 7 y creo que eso bloquea la comunicacion
<m4v> que yo sepa, funciona con w7
<m4v> !samba
<kubot> Samba es una colección de programas que permite compartir archivos e impresoras con sistemas Windows, ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/SAMBA
<m4v> uh, eso es re viejo
<m4v> !samba --db en
<kubot> Dije !samba hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<remaster> si eso lo se pero queremos realizarlo directo sin router de poro medio
<mimecar> remaster: como conectas los dos ordenadores ?
<remaster> por medio de rj45 directo por el puerto ethernet
<mimecar> con un cable cruzado?
<remaster> sip
<mimecar> puedes hacer ping entre las dos máquinas?
<remaster> anteriormente si pero despues de un reinicio, ya no se recibe nada
<mimecar> hasta que no tengas ping no podrás seguir
<remaster> ok tratare de obtener pin de nuevo, somos 4 personas por aqui peleando con eso jeje
<m4v> necesitas configurar la red entre las 2 pc, deben tener distinto ip, y la misma mascara
<m4v> los ip deben estar dentro de rango que define la mascada, claro, por ej 192.168.0.1 y 192.168.0.2 con mascara 255.255.255.0 por ejemplo
<cesvlc> hola buenas! alguien que entienda de hardware? thanks. es una pregunta fácil
<mimecar> !ask cesvlc
<kubot> cesvlc: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<m4v> cesvlc: no preguntes si alguien saba, haz tu pregunta directamente. Ahorrás preguntas
<m4v> bue, tipeo mal hoy.
<xangua> si es de hardware, pues está #hardware ...
<cesvlc> lector de tarjetas interno usb que Ubuntu no lo detecta, osea, si, pero no lee nada
<mimecar> el lector funciona?
<cesvlc> la lucecita roja esta iluminada, y al meterle una tarjeta se enciende la otra
<mimecar> te funciona el lector en windows?
<cesvlc> hace un año que no tengo Windows en este pc
<m4v> cesvlc: haz "dmesg | tail" despues de poner la tarjeta, y pasá lo que salga con un pastebin
<m4v> !paste cesvlc
<kubot> cesvlc: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cesvlc> ok, ahora os digo ;)
<remaster> la maquina windows envia y recibe ping
<remaster> la maquina linux envia mas no recibe
<mimecar> windows estará bloqueando la conexión, revisa el cortafuegos
<remaster> esta deshabilitado el firewall en windows
<mimecar> si lo estuviera respondería al ping
<cesvlc> aqui está, con una SD metida http://paste.ubuntu.com/537581/
<m4v> cesvlc: "sudo fdisk -l" y pastebin
<cesvlc> aqui está http://paste.ubuntu.com/537582/
<remaster> ya responde el ping
<remaster> ahora que debo hacer?
<m4v> cesvlc: lo hiciste mientras la tarjeta estaba puesta? tu primer paste mostraba a la tarjeta como sdb, en el segundo no está sdb en ningún lado
<cesvlc> si, no la he sacado en ningun momento
<chakal^-^> cesvlc, la idea que te decian era sacaar el pendrive, meterlo y ejecutar dmesg | tail
<chakal^-^> si no lo has sacado ese informe no concuerda
<chakal^-^> no es mas que ver los sucesos y eventos que pasa cuando metes en pendrive
<cesvlc> meti la SD, hice el dmesg | tail y puse el primer paste, y luego, sin sacar la Sd, hice lo otro
<chakal^-^> mount | grep sd
<chakal^-^> otro problema es que saques la memoria sin desmontar, el kernel se quejara, debes desmontar siempre he
<cesvlc> el problema es que no monta nada, nunca
<cesvlc> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<chakal^-^> tienes que estar en el grupo plugdeb
<chakal^-^> plugdev perdón
<chakal^-^> ejecuta en consola como usuario: groups
<cesvlc> se supone que debería estar... sólo hay este usuario en este pc
<chakal^-^> comprueba
<chakal^-^> debería montarse el,solo, aunque si no te sale el dispositivo malo ... estará dañado
<cesvlc> si es nuevo, lo compré hace una semana...
<chakal^-^> te puedes fijar en tiempo "real" ejecutando watch -n0 "dmesg | tail" y sacando/metiendo el pendriver
<pipo65> alguien save como le doy permisos a una unidad extraible
<pipo65> en la makina en donde lo conecto anda no puedo leer a trabes de samba
<pipo65> esta compartido
<chakal^-^> que cojones es +q ?
<mama21mama> quit
<pipo65> lo comparti igual q si fuera un disco duro de echo es un disco duro externo
<mimecar> chakal^-^: no puedes hablar si está activado (no sale en el canal=
<chakal^-^> no inunde el canal ? xD pero esto que es ?
<mimecar> lo que dice el mensaje
<chakal^-^> inundar de que ? si estoy hablando bien ... no lo pillo xD
<mama21mama> pegaste texto no ?
<mama21mama> en el menor tiempo
<mimecar> chakal^-^: mucho texto en poco tiempo
<chakal^-^> no .-> <uBOTu-fr> No inundes el canal. - uBOTu-fr - 1m 0s
<chakal^-^> mimecar, mucho texto ? sera que escribo rapido xD madre mia
<pipo65> mimecar:
<cesvlc> con watch -n0 ... no hay cambios metiendo/sacando la SD
<pipo65> sabes q puedo hacer
<pipo65> aun comparti /media
<chakal^-^> cesvlc, esta capada ... o el hub usb esta dañado, prueba a meterlo en otro hub usb
<mimecar> no
<pipo65> pero la referencia es q en la makina q lo pongo anda bien
<chakal^-^> tiene que salir algun evento al sacar/meter la memoria, a ve rsi no vas a tener el demoni d-bus o udev
<pipo65> a trabes de samba no puedo leer
<mimecar> pipo65: no tiene nada que ver que funcione con samba
<pipo65> mimecar: pero en esta makina puedo hacer de todo en las carpetas
<pipo65> pero en la otra no
<chakal^-^> una cosa son permisos de red usando samba y otra permisos del FS
<pipo65> pero entro por samba
<pipo65> al home si me anda
<pipo65> por samba
<cesvlc> solo hay un hub... es un lector interno usb, osea, está debajo del lector de cd, y en la placa madre solo queda un usb de esos libre (de esos=los de la placa)
<pipo65> pero el /media no
<mimecar> porque conectas con tu usuario
<chakal^-^> logicamente si no tienes permisos para acceder a esa memoria tu menos en red
<pipo65> pero yo si tengo permiso
<mimecar> permisos al conectar por samba?
<chakal^-^> pipo65, mira las directivas de samba para poder escribir en un medio o carpeta compartida
<pipo65> chakal^-^: pero no kiero escribir
<pipo65> solo quiero leer
<mimecar> pipo65: y?
<pipo65> yo desde la otra makina pongo
<mimecar> si no tienes permisos fuera de home, no puedes leer
<pipo65> smb://192.168.1.2/home
<pipo65> y puedo leer
<pipo65> i si pongo
<pipo65> smb://192.168.1.2/media
<pipo65> no
<mimecar> tu usuario no tiene permisos
<mimecar> no puedes acceder a las carpetas que quieras del sistema
<pipo65> mimecar: pero si siempre es el mismo usuario
<mimecar> no
<chakal^-^> en samba no
<nfqs> tiene que compartirlas primero
<chakal^-^> uan cosa e stu usuario y otra el de samba
<pipo65> en el smb.conf
<nfqs> home es una carpeta compartida para el usuario actual que esta conectado
<chakal^-^> y tienes que dar permisos en el smb.conf
<m4v> cesvlc: el dmesg muestra que la detecta y como que lo pone como /dev/sdb, pero el fdisk no muestra nada, así que no sé que estaría mal, como algo no está funcionando bien en el lector o el driver, no sabría decirte
<pipo65> asi como le carge para q me deje ver el home le carge para el /media
<cesvlc> me da que mañana abro la torre otra vez y ese lector se vuelve a la tienda
<chakal^-^> cesvlc, fijo que esta dañado, prueba con otro dispositivo usb a ver si va
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo un ratón usb o un teclado, camara ....
<mimecar> o puede ser un fallo de la tarjeta
<chakal^-^> lo dudo saldría algo en el demesg mimecar
<mimecar> si la tarjeta está dañada no siempre
<remaster> como seria el gateway si mi ip es 10.140.111.1
<chakal^-^> miralo ejecutando route | grep default
<m4v> cesvlc: tendrías que probar con otra tarjeta o en un windows para sacarte la duda
<cesvlc> en ese lector he metido sd, transflash, memory stick, y no detecta nada, no monta nada
<mimecar> prueba el lector en otro ordenador
<cesvlc> hasta puse en lista negra el ehci_hcp creo que es y nada
<cesvlc> no tengo otro ordenador, y no puedo ir abriendo torres por ahi, que es interno... atornillado etc
<mimecar> como se conecta  a la placa?
<cesvlc> por una toma asi rarilla, que en la placa tiene el logo de usb 2.0
<mimecar> se conecta a un puerto usb?
<cesvlc> si
<mimecar> conectalo al puerto usb de otro ordenador
<cesvlc> pero el puerto usb ese de la placa no es como los externos
<laura> lo q sale con grep es esto route | grep eth0
<laura> 10.140.111.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<chakal^-^> laura, default
<chakal^-^> o haace sun: ip route get 209.85.146.99
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo ... para que te diga la vía
<laura>  route | grep default
<laura> default         dsldevice.lan   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<chakal^-^> dsldevice.lan es tu ip: host dsldevice.lan
<chakal^-^> veo que conectas por wireless ..
<laura> chakal lo q pasa esq anbdo conectada por medio del wlan a internet pero quiero conectar la otra compu por eth0 ya q eso es lo q dejaron de trabajo
<chakal^-^> si tienes internet por el interfaz etho dale, si no... tendrás qeu hacer MASQUERADE
<mimecar> laura: puedes hacer ping al otro equipo?
<laura> si conla ip 10.140.111.2
<cesvlc> mañana iré a la tienda, gracias de todas formas m4v chakal^-^ y mimecar buenas noches ;)
<mimecar> es una práctica de universidad?
<pipo65> mimecar:
<laura> si, la practica se trata de compartir archivos en protocolo tcp/ip  de windows con linux
<pipo65> ya lo solucione
<pipo65> la diferencia esta entre media y media$
<mimecar> laura: con samba?
<laura> si tengo instalado el samba en linux
<Liilii> como puedo compartir carpetas por medio de red en ubuntu
<Liilii> urgente
<yarol> ve al menu administrador
<chakal^-^> usa lo de compartir desde nautilus
<chakal^-^> te instalara samba entre otros nada mas activar la compartición en una carpeta/archivo, accedes dando al secundario del ratón
<Liilii> oki
<yarol> tambien puedes ir al menu administrador y dar click en compartir archivos
<yarol> se instalaran automaticamente si das aceptar
<chakal^-^> claro, necesitas samba o nfs para compartir
<yarol> claro clar
<chakal^-^> eso no sale si no lo tienes instalado yarol
<chakal^-^> al menos en maverick a mi no me sale
<yarol> a mi si en el menu y si esta oculto vas al menu editor y lo agregas
<chakal^-^> lo que si sale fijo es cuando accede al menu compartir desde nautilus, se instalara nfs o samba (depende) y luego si, saldrá en el menu Administrar
<chakal^-^> vale ya veo
<yarol> por defecto viene oculto solo lo activas y listo
<chakal^-^> Los servicios de compartición no están instalados Necesita instalar al menos Samba o NFS para compartir sus carpetas. ...
<laura> gracias por los datos
<laura> nos vemos
<chakal^-^> yarol, si es windows marca samba
<chakal^-^> si es linux a linux cualquiera de los dos te vale
<yarol> si lo se yo solo queria ayudar a lilili pero ya se fue
<remaster> aki estamos s
<chakal^-^> juas, perdón, iba a Liilii jejjeje pero como no esta
<remaster> somos 3 personas lilili laura y yo
<remaster> con el mismo problema
<remaster> ahora quitare el router y tratare de establecer la conexion
<remaster> por medio del router
<yarol> ve al menu editor activas la opcion compartir archivos
<remaster> sip
<remaster> me quedare sin internet un instante
<remaster> porq quitare el modem
<TrueNhero> alguien usa y gusta de xfce?
<yarol> yo lo use y no me gusto
<yarol> es muy simple pero bueno para pcs de poca memoria
<yarol> @list
<yarol> !list
<sansen> a mi me gusto
<sansen> lo estoy usando
<yarol> que bien sansen como digo es bueno pero un poco simple para mi gusto
<yarol> me gusta mas el nuevo kde4
<francisco_> hola
<francisco_> tengo un gran problema
<francisco_> resulta que tengo una camara integrada webcam
<francisco_> en el portatil
<francisco_> y como no hay driver para linux
<francisco_> pues compre una webcam por usb
<francisco_> pues cuando quiero usar el skype o el msn
<francisco_> amsn
<francisco_> cuando pongo la videoconferencia
<francisco_> se va la conexión
<yarol> pero te sale la al principio o no te sale nada?
<francisco_> cómo
<francisco_> ????
<yarol> la cam te sale al principio en el ams o nunca te sale cuando haces una video llamada?
<francisco_> yarol
<jjrojo> buenas
<francisco_> yo uso camorama
<francisco_> y la camara se activa muy bien
<francisco_> o con el cheese
<francisco_> pero cuando uso un programa de videoconferencia
<jjrojo> una cuestion
<francisco_> es decir estoy en el skype
<francisco_> y quiero ver a alquien con la webcam
<francisco_> al final se para el internet
<yarol> y te sale todo en blanco en donde va la la imagen de video de la cam en el ams o en el skype?
<jjrojo> he compilado el kernel 2.6.37 y lleva el famoso parche entre otras cosas
<jjrojo> ahora, como se que cgroups esta funcionando?
<francisco_> yarol si
<jjrojo> porque no veo ninguna referencia a cgroups en el sistema
<yarol> bueno francisco_ hasta ahora no se de ninguna solucion al respesto por que a mi me sucede lo mismo con el amsn y el emessene no habia intentado con el skype ahora es que me dices tu
<yarol> pero no es tu cam tranquilo asi que no te hubieras apresurado a comprar otra
<francisco_> yarol puede ser que haya un conflicto entre la webcam integrada y la que compre usb
<francisco_> yarol supongo que habra que desactivar la camara web integrada
<francisco_> decir al sistema que solo hay una
<yarol> no amigo francisco_ tus camaras estan bien el problema no es siquiera de tu ubuntu es del amsn que no te la reconoce
<francisco_> yarol ni skype????
<yarol> como te digo a mi me sucede lo mismo pero me sale en blanco y hasta ahora no hay ninguna solucion que yo sepa
<francisco_> con camorama va de lujo
<francisco_> y con cheese tambien va pero mas lento
<yarol> skype no he probado hasta ahora que me dices tu
<francisco_> y con ekiga???
<yarol> la unica forma que me funciono la camara a mi en ubuntu fue con el cheese
<francisco_> yarol pero que no reconozca ninguna cámara no significa que tenga que hecharme de internet
<yarol> y te funcionara con cualquier chat que sea en linea tipo gmail
<francisco_> pues con gmail no lo he probado
<yarol> no el internet tampoco tiene que ver como te digo es el amsn y emessene que son los que hasta ahora no han funcionad
<yarol> tipo gmail osea chat online no necesariamente tiene que ser gmail puede ser otro el que tu escojas
<francisco_> dime un ejemplo
<francisco_> una pagina web
<yarol> busca en google ya te di uno gmail
<m4v> jjrojo: se activa solo, pero ese parche solo es para cargas espciales, como mirar un video mientras compilas un kernel, no vas a notar nada con el uso normal.
<songoten> hola amigos
<songoten> como andan !
<songoten> tengo problemas para configurar una red wifi ad-hoc
<songoten> alguien me puede dar una mano?
<jjrojo> m4v, gracias
<songoten> entre una pc con un adaptador usb y una laptop
<m4v> jjrojo: exageraron mucho los beneficios del parche.
<songoten> las 2 me reconocen los dispositivos
<songoten> y no encuentro una guia que me saque del paso
<jjrojo> la verdad si, lo he usado en espacio de usuario
<jjrojo> y bueno, alguna vez vez si se nota y tal
<jjrojo> ahora he compilado el kernel 2.6.37-rc2 que viene por defecto y no me ha dado tiempo a testarlo desde el kernel
<jjrojo> ademas le he añadido algunos parametros al kenel en la configuracion
<scsix> buenas
<virus69> saludos
<virus69> como puedo eliminar este error: W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<virus69> en realidad quiero eliminar el keyring
<yarol> quieres eliminar o reparar?
<yarol> virus69
<virus69> eliminar
<dzup21> virus69: rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<yarol> bueno ve a /etc/apt/
<virus69> pero ese comando me elimina mi clave
<yarol> ve al dir que te dije
<dzup21> dijiste eliminar default keyring   asi se hace
<yarol> /etc/apt
<virus69> ok hay esto
<virus69> estoy en la dir /etc/apt
<yarol> y vas a la soucelist donde este ese repo y lo remueves
<yarol> busca en la sourcelist donde este
<yarol> y eliminas ese repositorio como root por supuesto
<irene> Hola quiero intalar openoffice full completo con todo, es app-sudo??? o como lo puedo hacer
<kalo_> buenas buenas a todos y todas
<yarol> el repositorio puede estar aqui en este directorio hay mismo sources.list.d
<virus69> osea remuevo el deb http que agregue recientemente?
<yarol> si pero debes entrar en la lista no remover la lista
<virus69> si te entiendo amigo no soy tan novato jajajajaja
<kalo_> alguien sabe porq no puede reconocer las memorias usb despues de pasar de ubuntu 9 a 10.04 y despues a 10.10
<virus69> ok ahora guardo y cierro
<virus69> despues que hago?
<yarol> si y haces sudo apt-get update
<irene> tengo otra duda tengo hp offiyet pro 8500 donde puedo encontrar los drives?
<virus69> look actualizo
<yarol> se te soluciono virus69 ?
<virus69> todavia esta actualizando
<yarol> irene los drivers te lo instala el mismo sistema cuendo lo instales dependiendo de tu pc
<yarol> ok virus69 me avisas
<virus69> ok
<songoten> yarol
<songoten> te puedo preg algo?
<virus69> excelente amigo se elimino el error
<virus69> gracias
<yarol> de nada virus69
<songoten> yarol
<songoten> te puedo preg algo?
<yarol> adelante pregunta songoten
<songoten> :D gracias
<yarol> virus69 puedes ir a mi canal si quieres
<songoten> hace dias estoy tratando de hacer ke mi notebook se conecte via wifi
<songoten> a una pc de escritorio
<yarol> es nuevo lo acabe de abrir asi que no hay nadie
<songoten> y no puedo
<songoten> ya vi varios tutos y nada
<songoten> la pc de escritorio tiene un adaptador usb
<yarol> tiene los drivers instalados songoten??
<songoten> si si
<songoten> en ambas
<songoten> de echo... ahora reinicie la notebook con windors
<songoten> y nada
<yarol> en windows te deberia de funcionar enseguida
<yarol> que windows tienes?
<songoten> tengo xp en los 2 equipos
<songoten> y ubuntu 10.10
<songoten> en ambos tb
<songoten> si hago ifconfig me ve bien las placas
<virus69> tienes tu moden conectado a algun router inalambrico o whireless?
<songoten> no
<songoten> eso no
<songoten> pensaba usar a la pc de escritorio como servidor de wifi
<songoten> haciendo una ad-hoc
<yarol> y cuando haces iwconfig que interfaces tienes a ver?
<yarol> songoten
<songoten> antes la usaba asi con el xp en los 2 ekipos, pero kiero migrar por completo
<songoten> te lo pego aca ?
<songoten> o lo queres en tu canal?
<virus69> si pero si no tiene uun medio de comunicacion como un moden 3g o un router o un whireless no puede hacer nada mi amigo
<songoten> ??
<yarol> en el canal aqui no se si el admin deje pegar sngoten
<m4v> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<songoten> o sea ke en linux no puedo hacer una ad-hoc como hago en windows?
<pareja_tantra> xuales
<songoten> http://pastebin.com/gAvxzkNh
<songoten> ahi va yarol
<songoten> http://pastebin.com/gAvxzkNh
<dzup21> songoten: quien dijo que no?
<songoten> es lo que me dio a entender un compañero del salon hace un momento
<songoten> me parecio muy raro... pero ke se yo ! soy muy nuevo aca
<dzup21> si puedes hacer ad-hoc
<dzup21> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc songoten
<yarol> songoten el pastebin es de tu notebook o de tu pc de escritorio?
<dzup21> y ese pastebin es ifconfig y no iwconfig
<songoten> es la de la pc de escritorio
<francisco_> yarol
<francisco_> lo he conseguido
<songoten> la que kiero usar como servidor
<yarol> bueno ahora pon el iwconfig
<francisco_> he puesto xubuntu
<francisco_> he bajado el archivo de skype
<francisco_> .db
<francisco_> deb
<francisco_> de la página
<francisco_> web
<francisco_> y lo he instalado ocn el gdebi
<francisco_> y al final ha ido
<yarol> que bien francisco el mismo procedimiento es con gmail
<yarol> francisco_
<dzup21> llego el ex-baneado
<yarol> como te dije francisco no habia probado en skype
<yarol> francisco_
<yarol> songoten pon el pastebin del iwconfig en mi canal
<songoten> okis !
<songoten> el de la notebook?
<songoten> al de la pc de escritorio ya te lo pase
<yarol> songoten el de los dos pero no ifconfig el de iwconfig
 * yarol iwconfig
<songoten> ahhhhh
<songoten> okis
<francisco_> yarol que sistema estas usando ahora mismo???
<yarol> francisco_ yo uso backtrack y ubuntu ahora estoy en backtrack
<francisco_> ok
<yarol> por que francisco_ ??
<francisco_> es que quería saber como puedo hacer que xubuntu consuma menos ram
<guampa> francisco_: podes probar con lubuntu, es mas liviano que xubuntu
<francisco_> guampa
<francisco_> si
<francisco_> pero no me gusta lxde
<guampa> ah, entonces no va
<yarol> francisco_ no es necesario disminuir la ram en ubuntu o sus derivados o linux en general para eso esta la swap
<guampa> hay otros wms livianos ademas de xfce o lxde
<francisco_> yarol no uso swap
<songoten> ya te paso yarol
<yarol> por que no usas swap francisco_ ??
<francisco_> yarol cuando instalo ubuntu pongo una instalación que ocupe todo el disco entero
<guampa> yarol: backtrack ya saco release 4?
<francisco_> yarol porque no se hacer las particiones
<yarol> si guampa ya va por la r2
<yarol> eso no es necesario francisco al momento de la instalacion el te lo aplica automaticamente
<guampa> muy buena distro, como me gustaria tener su splash en ubuntu 8)
<francisco_> guampa
<francisco_> usas ubuntu 8?
<guampa> no, 10.04
<yarol> baktrack 4 esta basado en ubuntu 8 asi que no es necesario guampa
<francisco_> ah
<guampa> si? y tienen ese splash tan bueno de la 3?
<guampa> con el dmesg/init ahi pasando en un recuadrito?
<songoten> recibiste  los pastebin ? yarol
<yarol> si guampa
<guampa> iujuuu!
<guampa> hehehe
<guampa> buena noticia :)
<yarol> si songoten
<yarol> songoten tu quieres hacer un puente con la pc de escritorio?
<songoten> si
<chakal^-^> masquerade
<songoten> ke la de escritorio me sirva internet a la notebook
<chakal^-^> sudo iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -o dev_internet -j MASQUERADE
<chakal^-^> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<guampa> y sudo iptables -I FORWARD -o dev_internet -j ACCEPT para asegurarse que el filtro no joda
<chakal^-^> con eso tinees internet
<chakal^-^> no hace falta por que la politica sera ACCEPT
<chakal^-^> a no ser que este bloqueando claro
<guampa> por las dudas con eso safaz de un -P DROP
<chakal^-^> de todas maneras tendrá que hacer NAT (PREROUTING) si pretende abrir servicios en algún pc de la LAN
<francisco_> alguien que use xfce4???
<guampa> dnat, si
<chakal^-^> y configurar el dispositivo por el que conectara los pc's
<songoten> chakal^-^,   para kien va eso?
<songoten> para lo mio?
<chakal^-^> pa ti supongo songoten
<songoten> gracias !
<chakal^-^> tendría que sabe rtu topología y te sere mas concreto songoten
<chakal^-^> saber
<songoten> entiendo la mitad pero me voy a rebuscar XD
<chakal^-^> ten en cuenta que debes tener 2 dev minimo para hacer masquerade
<songoten> mmm ke es topoligia =?
<yarol> songoten si eso no te funciona
<chakal^-^> logicamente ... y deben estar en distintas redes ambos devices para que funcione el NAT
<yarol> me avisas
<yarol> tengo un amigo especialista en analizar redes
<chakal^-^> si quieres te pongo un ejemplo
<songoten> si claro !
<songoten> chakal^-^,
<chakal^-^> modem/router----etho-(PC-ROUTER)---eth1---hub/switch---pc's
<chakal^-^> si ?
<chakal^-^> una topologia simple
<songoten> okis
<chakal^-^> seria suponiendo que eth0 conecta a internet en la red 192.168.1.0/24
<chakal^-^> sudo ifconfig eth1 10.10.10.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<chakal^-^> es es la puerta de enlace que debes colocar en los pcs de la red lan ... si ?
<chakal^-^> y ahora masquerade
<chakal^-^> sudo iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<chakal^-^> activamos el reenvio ip: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<chakal^-^> y se acabo, con eso vale xD
<songoten> sos un grande
<chakal^-^> como ves eth0 y eth1 son diferentes redes
<chakal^-^> tiene que ser así por que si no ... el NAT no va
<chakal^-^> y como ves eth1 no tiene gateway ... no debe tenerla
<chakal^-^> si por ejemplo quieres abrir un servidor web en un pc de la lan por ejemplo: en el pc 10.10.10.3 tendrias que hacer:
<chakal^-^> sudo iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-addres 10.10.10.2:80
<chakal^-^> eso claro, en el pc-router
<chakal^-^> ups, perdón es --to-address
<chakal^-^> si quieres montarlo mejor puedes instalar dhcp-server en el pc-router para que sea conexiones itinerantes en los pc's de la lan ... y mas si son muchos xD
<chakal^-^> por que si no ... sería un engorro configurar por ejemplo 254 pc's (en esta red de clase C)
<chakal^-^> songoten, no me gustan los privados :P
<chakal^-^> con esto deberías saber hacerlo
<songoten> okis
<chakal^-^> puedes usar cualquier tipo de ip's siempre y cuando coincida con eth1 (segun el esquema de arriba)
<songoten> okis
<songoten> me dedico a probar ahora
<chakal^-^> por que para que 2 pc's se comuniquen en red deben estar en el mismos segmento de red
<songoten> mil gracias chakal^-^
<songoten> y eso significa ?
<chakal^-^> y para que vaya el nat (repito) deben usar segmentos distintos con que sepas eso te ahorraras problemas
<chakal^-^> si 2 pc's no estan en la misma red se pasara por la gateway
<chakal^-^> si no existe dicha gateway se descarta el paquete
<dzup21> vayanse al offtopic chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> O-O
<chakal^-^> este es tonto
<chakal^-^> no estamos hablando de cosas raras si no de linux no me seas radical, esto se conforma con ubuntu
<dzup21> na mejor vbete a explicarle que se lea cisco
<dzup21>  /join ·cisco   ya se salieron del topic hace mucho rato
<chakal^-^> que tiene que ver cisco con eso ? xD
<songoten> bueno
<dzup21> chakal^-^: vete al offtopic
<chakal^-^> iptables no es cisco
<songoten> abandono para probar !
<songoten> saludos !
<chakal^-^> lo dicho
<songoten> gracias de nuevo chakal^-^
<songoten> byesssssss
<chakal^-^> de nada hombre
<chakal^-^> aff
<chakal^-^> s
<tulio> sltrujillo-es
<tulio> buenas noches amigos como hago para llevar un documento en pdf a open office
<tulio> join #sltrujillo
<chilicuil> alguien sabe como subir a youtube desde consola?
<chakal^-^> p   libwebservice-youtube-perl                           - Perl module that provides an interface to YouTube services
<chakal^-^> p   youtube-dl                                           - download videos from youtube
<dzup21> tambien con el api de google
<chilicuil> chakal^-^ , dzup21 ok, gracias, seguire buscando una interfaz mas facil, antes de intentar ir con perl o la api, no soy programador =(
<dannyLopez> donde estan los efectos de las ventanas en 3d de compiz?
<dannyLopez> y como los agrego
<chakal^-^> tienes que instalar un paquete
<dannyLopez> chakal^-^: q paquete?
<chakal^-^> compiz-fusion-plugins-main
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-21
<santiago> am
<jesuselifelet> un saludo
<jesuselifelet> tengo una duda por que no puedo acceder a algunas de mis carpetas de la particion que tengo con windows?
<jesuselifelet> entro a algunas carpetas pero otras no
<WillNux> jesuselifelet: no has de tener los permisos necesarios
<jesuselifelet> WillNux, intentare con su
<jesuselifelet> no ni con su
<jesuselifelet> yo creo que a de ser un problema con samba
<WillNux> jesuselifelet: trata de tambien darles permisos a las carpetas desde windos
<jesuselifelet> las carpetas a las que entro no necesitan permisos de hecho entraba bien con backtrack
<jesuselifelet> algo hice mal antes por eso quedo asi :(
<atl> como se abre un programa con permisos de superusuario?
<xangua> qué programa¿ para qué¿ atl
<LinoSP> atl: supongo q   "sudo nombredelprograma"
<LinoSP> ejm: "sudo nautilus"
<xangua> LinoSP: mala idea LinoSP
<LinoSP> :P
<xangua> !gksu | LinoSP atl
<kubot> LinoSP atl: En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<atl> el programa "simple lightdm manager no me funciona" lei por ahi que tal vez es por que la carpeta esta encriptada, quiero ver si asi funciona
<LinoSP> xangua: :O thx for the advice ;)
<atl> Pues no funciono
<atl> De casualidad se saben que archivo hay modificar para cambiar el wallpaper del logon screen?
<santiago> am
<debsan> om
<santiago> hola!
<santiago> um
<santiago> no veio quien esta conectado, este xchat no me esta gustando
<xangua> santiago: si usas gnome-xchat, mejor prueba xchat regular
<santiago> am y ese lo puedo instalar con el gestor de sof, por que tengo como una semana con el ubuntu y apenas me acostumbro
<santiago> y gracias xangua por contestar
<santiago> no lo vi cuando instale el xchat, pero ya vi el regular. gracias
<santiago> buenas noches desde mexico, tengo una semana en ubuntu. a y gracias xangua, ya instale el xchat regular que me dijiste... ya los veo.
<santiago> amm o no estoy conectado, o el canal esta algo umm estatico, o tienen cada uno su asunto...
<xangua> ya es noche y se van a dormir, buenas noches ;)
<arp-> -
<panconpalta> arp-,  no puedes dormir
<panconpalta> ?
<panconpalta> jejej
<arp-> ?
<panconpalta> son las 2 am
<arp-> entonces?
<arp-> para mi es de dia
<arp-> solo los debiles.. ven la oscuridad de la noche
<arp-> xD
<santiago> y los que estan sin luz electrica.
<santiago> .
<arp-> esos dependen de su luz artificial para vivir
<arp-> la noche es tu mejor amiga
<santiago> mas si tiene unas tetotas
<santiago> .
<santiago> amm alguno que entre sus meritos tenga el aver levantado un servidor en linux./, que me tire una pistilla de mi problema
<santiago> am
<fosco_> buenas
<numeros> buenas noches
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<N3x4> Hi
<ramrebol> buenas
<ramrebol> como es eso del Back Up?  me dice "Backup location is too small.  Try using one with more space.", pero me quedan mas de 130G, donde se guarda este Backup?
<panconpalta> si depende de el buckup que hagas
<panconpalta> uno hace un clonado del disco completo ..
<panconpalta> otros son incrementales
<panconpalta> unta pregunta .. con que soft estas haciendo el buckup
<panconpalta> ramrebol, ??
<ramrebol> panconpalta: no se, me aparecio "magicamente", no he instalado nada para eso. Supongo que ahora viene por defecto :|
<panconpalta> y elnombre del soft
<panconpalta> ?
<ramrebol> no dice. Si usas ubuntu puedes buscarlo, aunque por lo que estoy viendo esta tratando de hacer un backup en ubuntu-one
<ramrebol> Deja dup backup tool
<panconpalta> si ahora estoy leyendo hay varios con el mismo error
<ramrebol> me parece que el "problema" es que trata de hacer un backup en la nube de ubuntu-one, lo que explica que le falte espacio.
<r00tstr> buenas
<r00tstr> ya arregle lo del https
<r00tstr> tengo una preguntilla, como hago un lanzador desde el menu, de un .sh, y que se vea la ejecución del mismo en consola?
<r00tstr> por ejemplo ./home/r00tstr/test.sh (lop ongo y me dice que el fichero no existe, cosas que es mentira)
<granjero> ./tets.sh ubicado en /home/r00sttr
<panconpalta> sudo ./tets.sh
<r00tstr> ahora no me da fallo
<r00tstr> pero hago para ver como se ejeecuta en consola, desde un lanzador?
<r00tstr> ya que son muchos pasaso lso que hace y necesito ver que todo se ejecuta correctamente
<LocaleProb> tengo problemas con ubuntu server...no consigo ver los directorios correctamente codificados...los acentos y otros caracteres especiales me salen mal....he leido y probado los dos millones de posts en referncia a locales que he encontrado pero aun asi no lo consigo? alguien me puede alumbrar un poco?
<Xago> hola amigos, buenos dias o tardes, según sea el caso
<jose__> hola necesito ayuda no busco como solucionar esto soy nuevo lo que pasa pongo esto: sudo aptitudi update- ya cuando termina no instala nada y me dice que la llave publica no esta disponible alguien sabe a que se debe
<debsan> jose__, primero el comando es "sudo aptitude update" eso no instala ni actualiza nada. sudo aptitude upgrade te actualizará el sistema. Otra cosa, con respecto a la clave pública, has inluído algún reopositorio no oficial ?
<jose__> y como es eso del repositorio no oficial hay alguna forma de solucionarlo e incluir uno que sea oficial
<r00tstr> granjero, como hago para verlo ejecutado en consola desed el lanzador?
<jhr_> devsec _3.0.5.tar.gz  alien  a deb y lo instalo   no se  ejecutarlo
<jose__> debsan como hago para quitar ese repositorio e incluir uno que sea oficial
<debsan> jose__, no, simplemente puedes agregar la llave publica y usarlo o quitarlo
<debsan> jose__, como es tu sources.list ?
<debsan> jose__, se hace con gpg --add-key <llave>, busca bien como hacerlo
<jose__> dbsan mmm no se que es un source. list
<r00tstr> buenas como puedo ejecutar este script desde un lanzador, y verlo en consola como se ejecuta? http://pastebin.com/p72MnJ9D
<debsan> jose__, bueno que error te tirá cuando haces el update ?
<debsan> r00tstr, hiciste el lanzador ?
<r00tstr> si
<r00tstr> he puesto esto: sh -c "./openvas-inicio.sh;sudo -s"
<r00tstr> pero no hace nada deavid
<r00tstr> debsan,
<jose__> debsan esto es lo que me tira al terminar :::::::W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<xangua> !gpg | jose__
<kubot> jose__: Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<debsan> jose__, esta llave tenés que agregar 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0. Busca en google agregar llave publica gpg. y lee
<debsan> bueno xangua te contestó
<jose__> ok
<debsan> r00tstr, sería algo así no, "gnome-terminal -e sh blablabla"
<debsan> si usas gnome-terminal
<debsan> cualquier cosa man <nombredetuterminalfavorita>
<debsan> xangua, las claves de launchpad se encuentran en keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<debsan> llaves*
<r00tstr> debsan, me dice que no existe el fichero o directorio :S con este comando : "gnome-terminal -e sh /home/r00tstr/openvas-inicio.sh;sudo -s"
<r00tstr> que pongo mal?
<debsan> r00tstr, tenés instalado gnome-terminal ?? proba con -x o poniendo -e y entre comillas tu comando
<r00tstr> debsan, con -x me pone que hubo un error con el proceso hijo, y quite las comilals del principio y las puse antes del sh
<debsan> what
<debsan> r00tstr, nono si probas con -x no pongas comillas
<debsan> si probas con -e entonces sí
<debsan> pero sería mejor que leas el man
<r00tstr> debsan, con X o E, falla, y con X da el erro ese del hijo, y ocn la e, no sale nada
<r00tstr> gnome-terminal -e "sh /home/r00tstr/openvas-inicio.sh;sudo -s"
<r00tstr> nadie sabe que puede estar mal en el lanzador?
<r00tstr> En deporte:
<r00tstr> Wii Sport, qué pasa ¬¬
<r00tstr> perdon
<jhr_> xchat se puede conectar con irc.red-latina.org ?
<xangua> si es un servidor irc, si
<jhr_> lo intento pero no se me conecta
<jhr_> sera que no es irc
<jhr_> esto después de instalar un paquete donde se deja el ejecutable ?
<golden_axe> Hola podrian ustedes decirme si existe alguna forma de poder poner en ingles el addon de noscript para firefox?
<xangua> golden_axe: ve a firefox.com y descarga la versión en inglés
<golden_axe> ya lo hice pero de esa forma no me cambia en ubuntu , desde about:config no se podria cambiar el idioma de noscript?
<Aretno> connect irc.irc-hispano.org
<golden_axe> me doy por vencido no encuentro la forma de poder poner el addon de noscript para firefox en ingles
<golden_axe> #ubuntu
<cossier> golden_axe: cambiarle el idioma te refieres ?
<golden_axe> cossier si asi es
<golden_axe> cossier si quiero cambiar el idioma de noscript sin cambiar el idioma del sistema en ubuntu
<cossier> golden_axe: justo eso te iba a escribir
<golden_axe> cossier y desde about:config que se podria hacer?
<cossier> golden_axe: añadele un paquete de idioma al firefox como addon fijate en la opcion complementos
<golden_axe> si lo tengo en ingles de sudafrica y en ingles de gb o de la gran ...
<cossier> golden_axe: firefox-locale-en este pertenece a firefox
<golden_axe> cossier y quite el de la lengua de cervantes pero no me cambia noscript de idioma
<cossier> golden_axe: ni reiniciando firefox
<cossier> ?
<cossier> golden_axe: y en que idioma aparece firefox
<golden_axe> cossier ni reiniciando porque tengo un firefox en ubuntu con doble perfil y uso
<golden_axe> mi firefox aparece en general en ingles menos el noscript que trae loco
<golden_axe> .....que me trae loco
<cossier> entonces noscript debe coger como referencia el idioma del sistema !!
<golden_axe> eso creo
 * xoan buenas
<cossier> mal hecho por parte de noscript
<golden_axe> si eso parece ser que solo pasa en linux (ubuntu) porque en windows me deja cambiarlo
<cossier> golden_axe: y si noscript no lleva opciones de idioma!! pues mal vamos
<cossier> xoan: :)
<golden_axe> cossier sabes con certeza si se puede cambiar el idioma por defecto de noscript desde about:config?
<golden_axe> ...cambiar al idioma por defecto
<cossier> golden_axe: alli solo aparecen opciones de firefox no la de los addons !! mejor no lo toques
<cossier> golden_axe: a para que lo quieres en el idioma ingles ??
<cossier> Y *
<golden_axe> cossier es solo para camuflar
<cossier> golden_axe: con lo bonita que es la lengua de cervantes :-/
<cossier> Cervantes *
<golden_axe> si pero es que tengo todo el firefox en ingles y el noscript me sale siempre en esa lengua de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme
<srkdos> saludos como estan
<srkdos> saludos desde la comunidad sentinela nocturno
<golden_axe> que naaa que aqui nadie me echa un cable
<cossier> golden_axe: en preferencias->contenido->lenguas prueba a poner el ingles primero si aparece
<cossier> golden_axe: en realidad esas opciones es para las preferencias de las pàginas
<golden_axe> cossier no creo que sea por eso porque tengo varios addons en el firefox y todos ellos me salen en lengua inglesa salvo el noscript
<golden_axe> cossier bien ya intentare de cualquier forma  encontrar la solucion , gracias por tu voluntad en la ayuda
<cossier> golden_axe: okis
<ivedci89> hola a todooooss!!!
<casavelladariver> hola a todos,os agradeceria ayuda
<fosco_> casavelladariver, plantea tu duda sin rodeos
<casavelladariver> instale el httrack desde el gestor sinaptic pero no me aparece en las aplicaciones
<fosco_> eso me suena q es un comando modo texto
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe httrack
<fosco_> te explicará como se usa
<casavelladariver> hecho
<panconpalta> mmmm
<casavelladariver> en realidad instale todos los paquetes,hubo un momento que me aparecio  por partida doble,lo borre de la lista volvi a instalar todo y ya lohice varias veces pero no aparece
<casavelladariver> es que en la terminal no me entero
<fosco_> httrack no tiene aplicacion gráfica
<fosco_> sería otra cosa la q instalaste
<casavelladariver> creo que si tiene aplicacion grafica .la vi en varias paginas
<casavelladariver> y llego a etar en apliaciones/internet
<panconpalta> mmm
<panconpalta> casavelladariver,
<panconpalta> estas
<casavelladariver> si
<fosco_> puedes probar con webhttrack pero seguro q es mucho más rápido y sencillo de usar el comando directo por modo texto
<leonardo_> ola alguien que em peuda ayudar con este problema
<panconpalta> quieres bajar paguinas
<casavelladariver> si
<panconpalta> mmm
<panconpalta> haz intentado tambien usar wget
<panconpalta> es un buen soft . al igual que el httptrack
<leonardo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/745268/
<leonardo_> tenog problemas con el vlc s eme cierra al ver videos .flv http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/745268/
<casavelladariver> pero no baja la pagina entera
<panconpalta> no
<panconpalta> aps
<panconpalta> que quieres obtener de la paguina ?
<casavelladariver> es una pagina en la que pudes ver varias guias de naturaleza
<panconpalta> intenta con este comando
<panconpalta> wget -r -p -e " eltisio"
<panconpalta> wget -r -p -e www.ubuntu.org
<panconpalta> a modo de ejemplo
<casavelladariver> de verdad no me entero solo queria que me apareciera el httrck en aplicaciones yo se que lo tengo instalado
<panconpalta> aps haber
<panconpalta> dejame ver como hacerlo
<panconpalta> es un paquetito que no pesa demaciado haber
<casavelladariver> ole
<panconpalta> casavelladariver,
<panconpalta> prueba con este comando , lo que pasa es que instalaste el paquete pequeño el cli .
<panconpalta> este es el que necesitas apt-get install webhttrack
<panconpalta> casavelladariver, y como te fue ?
<casavelladariver> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<casavelladariver> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿es superusuario?
<casavelladariver> casavelladarivera@casavelladarivera-desktop:~$
<casavelladariver> como lo ves?
<fzeta> iep, buenas!
<casavelladariver> hola
<panconpalta> mmm casavelladariver , intenta con esto sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<panconpalta> y luego con el apt ...
<panconpalta> casavelladariver,  creo que estas utilizando con algun gestor como el synaptic .. podrias cerrarlo
<panconpalta> y luego intentar con el comando que te di
<casavelladariver> casavelladarivera@casavelladarivera-desktop:~$ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<casavelladariver> casavelladarivera@casavelladarivera-desktop:~$
<Osmodivs> Hola. Uso Ubuntu 11.10 64bit.  Necesito la version más reciente del CudaToolkit de Nvidia, asi que usando esta pagina como guía http://www.vectorfabrics.com/blog/item/cuda_4.0_on_ubuntu_11.04 me quede atorado en esta parte. Cudatoolkit 4 necesita gcc 4.0 y por default tengo el 4.6, No se si entendi muy bien esto: "I found that the most convenient way to achieve this is to create two little gxx scripts that are executed instead of the /usr/bin/gxx
<Osmodivs>  ones. The scripts choose the right version of gxx based on the existence of an environment variable. I put these scripts in my ~/bin directory and placed them in my path before the /usr/bin entry." Lo que entendi fue que debo de meter ese script en /bin en lugar de /usr/bin ¿Correcto? no se si vaya a quebrar algo en mi sistema, la onda es que ese script es para que gcc 4.0 solo sea usado por CUDA y no por el resto del sistema
<casavelladariver> bueno na!pues hasat otra
<Osmodivs> ¿Esto quiere decir que mi sistema leera primero /bin en lugar de /usr/bin ?
<Inframundo> mimecar hola
<Osmodivs> Hola. Quiero que mi sistema lea, o ejecute gcc o g++ 4.0 en lugar de 4.6 -por defecto en 11.10-, asi que me piden que meta esta linea en /.bashrc   PATH=~/bin:$PATH    Mi pregunta es: ¿Importa en que lugar meta esa linea, o debe de ser en un lugar especifico? esto es lo que dice la  pagina que sugiere eso: Add ~/bin to the beginning of your environment path. For example, for bash, add to ~/.bashrc the following line:
<mimecar> ¿has puesto GCC en tu carpeta de usuario?
<Osmodivs> mimecar: baje la version 4.0 a mi sistema, esta en /usr/bin
<Osmodivs> mimecar: Juntoo con 4.6
<mimecar> entonces  ~/bin en tu caso me parece que no hará nada
<Osmodivs> Quiero hacer que mi sistema use 4.0 SOLO cuando CUDA lo necesite
<Osmodivs> mimecar: ¿Entonces que me sugieres?
<Osmodivs> ¿En donde deberia de meter ese script?
<mimecar> GCC me parece que tiene alguna variable para eso
<mimecar> pero modificar el path como lo has puesto no,
<mimecar> ¿has bajado GCC 4 de los repositorios?
<Osmodivs> mimecar: es 4.4, si, lo baje con uapt-get
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> me suena que hay una variable de entorno que define la versión de GCC
<Osmodivs> mimecar:  estoy siguiendo el tutorial de aqui: http://www.vectorfabrics.com/blog/item/cuda_4.0_on_ubuntu_11.04
<Osmodivs> Ojala y todavia sigas aqui, tengo que salir, regreso en media hora mas o menos
<mimecar> en esa página se crea un pequeño script para seleccionarlo
<mimecar> pero no veo lo que ponías en la línea del path
<mimecar> ok, ya lo veo pero eso es opcional
<mimecar> lo importante es que tengas el script hecho
<santiago_> hola!
<santiago_> alguien que entre sus gracias tenga levantado un servidor, ubuntu server...
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<D4rkSh33l> Ola
<santiago_> amm si era pami, que no entendi, tengo una semanita en ubuntu, y dos dias, con el irc, y xchat asi que no me entero
<mimecar> santiago_: quiere decir que preguntes directamente
<mimecar> si alguien sabe la respuesta contestará
<mimecar> D4rkSh33l: no es aconsejable que te conectes al IRC como root
<cossier> santiago_: yo tengo un cacharrito con ubuntu server 10.10
<santiago_> >a< ya, pero no me golpees,  ok, segui un tuto, el de "forat" e echo todos los pasos... veo el servidor con mi ip, la pagina y todo.. me di de alta en no-ip, que detecta vien mi ip, pero la pag no c ve con el dominio
<cossier> santiago_: los puertos 80 te falte configurarlos en eel router
<santiago_> y cuando sudo dig midominio, este apunta a quien sabe donde
<cossier> santiago_: o sea que es un servidor web ?
<mimecar> ¿puedes acceder a tu equipo usando tu IP pública?
<santiago_> cossier, no c mucho de esto, pero si el puerto no estuviera mapeado,.. creo yo que ni con la ip veria la pagina,./ o me equivoco.
<santiago_> mimecar, si la veo, todo,./ por ftp, http, y tambien puedo entrar por ssh
<mimecar> ¿pones la IP pública? (no es 127.0.0.1)...
<santiago_> a, y una peticion mas,./ un libro que ensene algo de servidores.
<santiago_> si mimecar,. en otra red pongo en el firefox.... ip-publica y sasss que veo mi web,./
<leonardo_> hola alguien usa ubuntu 11.10?
<mimecar> leonardo_: es posible
<santiago_> yo leonardo,./ pero tengo una semana ... pero si puedo en algo aqui estoy
<leonardo_> saben como cambiar los controladores de ventana de izquierda a derecha?
<mimecar> instala ubuntu-tweak
<cossier> santiago_: http://www.programatium.com/tutoriales.htm quixas encuentres algo
<leonardo_> es que dandole a alt+f2 y al ejecutar el comando gconf-editor no abre
<mimecar> gnome 3 no usa gconf-editor
<leonardo_> en el centro de software no sale ubuntu-tweak
<mimecar> entra en la web del programa y lo descargas
<santiago_> probe, y esto es aparte del servidor,./  unity y no me gusto pero genome shell,./ que gracias a este no formate mi pc y me regrese al lado oscuro
<mimecar> santiago_: existen más escritorios aparte de gnome
<leonardo_> mimecar amigo en la pagina del ubuntu-tweak dice solo para la version 11.04 servira igual?
<mimecar> debería
<santiago_> amm, pero esque tenia ganas de luchar un poco con el sudo, y que no me contaran que ubuntu que no se que...
<mimecar> que no se que...?
<mimecar> puedes usar otro escritorio sin usar la consola
<santiago_> leonardo, hay... una manera de cambiar los botones, pero no me acuerdo bien orita (es avitual esto), pero editas un fichero en ubuntu y pones los botones en el orden que quieras,./ pero ponle mejor genome shell y evita eso de estar minimizando etc
<santiago_> y por favor... este a las personas que les resulte onojosas mis faltas de ortografia. les pido una mas sincera disculpa,./ deveras que no lo hago a propocito,./ pero es un problema que no e podido resolver.. y no veo como
<mimecar> usando un cliente de IRC con corrector de ortografía
<cossier> mimecar: es que hay alguno ?
<cossier> :-D
<leonardo_> lo que sale en todos lados es usar el alt+f2 y ejecutar gconf-editor y bla bla bla pero aqui no sirve
<santiago_> mimecar, xchat tiene uno, pero si corrijo todo lo que escribo mal... mejor no escribo nada.
<mimecar> leonardo_: gnome 3 no tiene gconf-editor
<mimecar> santiago_: aprendes lo que está mal de la palabra y la escribes bien
<leonardo_> si por eso se lo digo a santiago_
<santiago_> pues intentare... aunque creo que me seria mas facil, seria viajar en el tiempo y darme unos sapes y a mis maestros para que aprendiera mejor
<Osmodivs> mimecar: Ok, entonces tengo el script y lo copie a /bin , ¿Asi es la forma correcta?
<mimecar> no exactamente
<mimecar> ceras una carpeta "bin" en tu carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> santiago_: si usas un programa que te haga correcciones, aprende de los errores
<mimecar> y no los repitas
<jorge__> problemas al instalar skype
<santiago_> si aprendiera de mis errores... uff. bueno esa es otra historia...  pero lo de mi server... tuviste algún problema, o tuviste que esperar un tiempo para que se viera en internet
<mimecar> santiago_: un equipo que no esté en tu red puede ver el servidor?
<santiago_> si, de echo yo lo veo, desde mi casa, el servidor esta en un negocito que estoy montando,./ ya me conecto por ssh,./ para modificar la pag,/ y en mozi lo veo. todo eso vien.
<santiago_> leonardo,. gcon si esta en terminal. podes usarlo
<santiago_> mime por que te fuiste mime ....
<atl> una pregunta, al encender la maquina te pregunta que sistema elegir si ubuntu u otro, creo se llama Grub, que imagen hay de fondo en Ubuntu 11.10?
<santiago_> morado. moradito
<leonardo_> eso es cuando tienes 2 o mas sistemas operativos instalados, y el fondo que trae es el mismo del 10.10 -11.04
<santiago_> eso sale un morado.. en mi caso. espero que en el de todos.
<santiago_> por que la preg
<atl> Curioso, pues yo instale segun yo desde cero y me aparece el logo de Debian
<cousteau> sí, hoy he visto un pc y no salía imagen en el grub, sólo morado
<santiago_> hora, eso si ta raro... digo
<santiago_> leonardo ya pudiste...
<santiago_> mejor deveras deveritas... mejor usa gnome shell
<leonardo_> estoy usando el gnome 3
<santiago_> a mi me encanta... espero que sea la expresion correcta
<leonardo_> instale el ubuntu-tweak
<leonardo_> y ya pude
<leonardo_> de todas maneras el ubuntu 11.10 no trae el gconf-editor instalado lo pueden conseguir en la termina con sudo apt-get gconf-editor
<santiago_> este algun alma caritativa, algun hijo de su ... santa madre que me tire una pista de por que mi dominio apunta a otro lado menos a mi servidor
<cousteau> ni idea, pregunta a tu proveedor de nombre de dominio
<Osmodivs> mimecar: Segun el tutorial, dice que debo hacer esto export GCC_CUDA=1 para que CUDA use el gcc 4.4 pero cuando le doy  gcc --version me sigue apareciendo la version 4.6 ¿En verdad ese es el comando para cambiar de version?
<santiago_> cousteau, es que no le puedo preguntar pos por que es gratis y no me diran nada.. es en NO-IP
<santiago_> cousteaus ... ese es un nombre... o que significa la palabreja...
<santiago_> clear
<cousteau> significa "mundo submarino"
<cousteau> santiago_, conseguiste el nombre de dominio hace poco?
<santiago_> andale asi que andas mojadito eee..
<cousteau> a lo mejor tu DNS aún no está actualizado
<santiago_> pos una semana,.. pero le anduve trasteando y creo que lo borre y cree uno nuebo ayer/.,
<santiago_> es lo que me mata,./ eso de DNS... no entiendo si eso del DNS deve estar en el servicio de NO-IP,,. si quiere decir que todavia no me conocen en internet... o si yo tenia que aver instalado un servidor dns,./ o si devi configurar el servidor y meter los famosos DNS
<santiago_> que no me aclaro con eso de los DNS, si an usado el dig. buenos cuando realizo un dig a midominio.systes.net,. este apunta a una compania en eua, pero no a mi servidor
<mimecar> santiago_: noip apuntará a tu IP
<mimecar> el dominio es otra cosa
<santiago_> si mimecar,. apunta derechito,./ misma direccion ip
<cousteau> entonces?
<santiago_> la detecta luego luego,./ si apago el ruter  se sincroniza el servidor con el.. todo eso bien
<mimecar> entonces?
<cousteau> y? cuál es el problema?
<santiago_> a que si pongo santiaguito.systes.net ,. redirecciona a la otra paguina
<santiago_> tambien con www.santiaguito.systes.net
<mimecar> santiago_: esa dirección apunta a no-ip ?
<santiago_> el santiaguito es un ejemplo
<santiago_> nop si ago un dig a santiaguito.systes.net esta apunta a otra compania... que yo sepa, amenos que sea un asociado de NO-IP
<cousteau> *sytes
<mimecar> santiago_: el dominio que estas usando tiene que apuntar a noip
<mimecar> si va a otra página no puedes usar ese dominio
<cousteau> seguro que estás poniendo la dir bien? me suena que es SYTES, no SYSTES
<santiago_> a, pero si meto http://santiaguito.systes.net esta manda a otra cosa... variando de ves en ves...
<cousteau> fíjate bien si realmente es sytes.net o systes.net
<santiago_> pero no-ip la autoriso, y si es systes.net,./ pero deja reviso
<cousteau> systes.net es una página "aparcada", que no existe pero que redirige a sitios de publicidad, posiblemente aleatorios
<cousteau> prueba con sytes.net
<cousteau> santiaguito.sytes.net
<santiago_> no ya revic en no-ip y si es systes.net
<santiago_> pero por que NO-IP me dejo usarla? dejo creo otro subdominio
<cousteau> es sytes.net -- sytes.net redirige a no-ip, y systes.net es una pág aparcada
<cousteau> prueba con sytes.net
<cousteau> de hecho prueba con otros dns, a lo mejor los de google...   nslookup santiaguito.systes.net 8.8.8.8
<santiago_> que los veso, que los veso, corran por que los veso.. ya con otro subdominio apuntando a mi server ya se ve y lueguito, como de rayo.. ahora huse santiaguito.no-ip.org
<santiago_> y ya se ve ... ujaaa
<cousteau> bien
<cousteau> *beso
<mimecar> santiago_: usa algún programa de IRC que tenga corrector de ortografía
<mimecar> te ayudará
<santiago_> la madre que me pario asta para dar besos no soy bueno, esque no c por que beso se escribe con b y no con la V labial , y menos lavial
<santiago_> el xchat tiene, pero te digo que es patológico, te lo juro, que si leo deveritas, que si leo... y mucho... bueno considerando lo que se lee en mi pais..
<santiago_> pero = que los veso y los beso...
 * cousteau se alegra de que funcione
<mimecar> el corrector es una ayuda en esos casos
<santiago_> ahora, a aprender como volver seguro al servidor, mejorar en html, en php y sobre todo a pensar que quiero para la pag... gracias a todos, al forat por su pagina y a todo la comunidad, que esto es divertido... bueno asta que te duele la cabeza y no entiende por que no funca... gracias..
<santiago_> los invitara a comer, pero el menu es o una sopa instantánea o unas donitas con cafe.
<ggarri> buenas
<ggarri> una pequeña pregunta
<ggarri> alguien sabe como crear un liveusb para win7 con ubuntu?
<ggarri> porque he probado de todo y no consigo que me arranque
<ggarri> dd, unetbootin
<mimecar> ggarri: esas herramientas son para linux
<ggarri> ya
<ggarri> pero digo si alguno a montado un usblive con linux de win7
<itxshell> ggarri,  ese tema no es para  este canal pero para que hacer una si ya esta estan disponibles en la red solo de descargar w7 usb live
<ggarri> eso que es?
<ggarri> que yo sepa cualquier imagen debe poder cargarse desde usb
<ggarri> no?
<jaime> hola a todsw
<mimecar> ggarri: para una ISO de windows tendrás que usar el canal de offtopic o un canal de windows
<david_zagal> hola
<david_zagal> alguien puede ayudarme??
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<david_zagal> sabeis como se puede solucionar en ubuntu 11.04 que no se escuche el microfono en Skype, soy nuevo porque estoy migrando de windows
<mimecar> ¿el micrófono te funciona bien con los otros programas?
<david_zagal> si
<david_zagal> lo e probado con el grabador de sonidos
<mimecar> abre una consola y escribe "alsa-mixer"
<david_zagal> e probado el alsamixer
<david_zagal> tampoco
<mimecar> ¿tienes todos los controles subidos y el mute quitado?
<david_zagal> lo e puesto todo a tope y no
<david_zagal> voy a ver, a ver si veo el mute
<david_zagal> donde esta el mute??
<mimecar> en cada uno de los controles tienes la opción de ponerlo en silencio
<david_zagal> tiene que poner abajo algo
<david_zagal> ??
<mimecar> creo que aparece una 'M' cuando está en silencio el canal
<david_zagal> como quito el mute
<david_zagal> ??
<mimecar> pulsando la M
<david_zagal> no asi no se arregla
<david_zagal> porq reiniciar tendre que reiniciar??
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> los controles que están a la derecha de alsa-mixer también están activados ? (están ocultos)
<david_zagal> pues e puesto todo arriba, y e quitao los mute
<chilicuil> david_zagal: ya revisaste que en skype tengas el microfono habilitado?
<david_zagal> como?
<Germanaz0> hola a toods
<Germanaz0> a ver si me pueden ayudar en esto xD
<Germanaz0> quiero algo complicado :s
<fosco_> !ask Germanaz0
<kubot> Germanaz0: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Germanaz0> quiero tener windows, en virtualbox, pero en vez de bootearlo dentro de ubuntu como si fuera un programa, me gustaria poder bootearlo desde grub con virtualbox
<Germanaz0> asi consume menos recursos
<mimecar> Germanaz0: eso se puede hacer?
<Germanaz0> se que si
<Germanaz0> pero no se como ni donde
<Germanaz0> xD
<mimecar> los recursos del xorg los vas a usar igual
<dylan66> deshabilita el inicio de gdm y pon startx virtualbox en tty
<Germanaz0> hmm esa es buena ::D
<dylan66> yo lo he probado a eso
<mimecar> dylan66: con eso no iniciará el resto de programas también?
<dylan66> no
<mimecar> ok
<dylan66> debes tener instalado el programa rcconf
<dylan66> en caso de querer habilitar de nuevo gdn
<dylan66> ese servicio
<Germanaz0> lo que quiero es consumir los menos recursos de ubuntu
<Germanaz0> mientras corro mi windows con el virtualbox
<dylan66> eso no carga gnome
<dylan66> el xorg si lo carga
<Germanaz0> asi puedo compilar en las cosas feas que me dan para la universidad
<Germanaz0> bueno el xorg pesa poco xD
<david_zagal> no a servido lo del alsamixer
<Germanaz0> con que no levante gnome es un avance
<dylan66> la mejor opcion seria la del grub pero no se si se puede hacer
<Germanaz0> algo asi :D http://www.quicktweaks.com/2008/10/14/run-your-virtual-os-directly-from-gdm-in-ubuntu/
<Germanaz0> dylan66: creo que si, por lo menos asi funcionan algunos servidores raros
<david_zagal> alguna solucion más para lo del skype
<dylan66> a ver
<Germanaz0> hay que ver, como usarlo con lightdm porque ya no está más
<Germanaz0> el gdm xD
<dylan66> pero eso no es en el grub
<dylan66> es el gdm
<Germanaz0> si
<Germanaz0> queria solo ver como era lo que tu comentabas
<Germanaz0> lo que no se, es que habla esto http://casidiablo.net/correr-windows-preinstalado-sobre-ubuntu/
<dylan66> eso parece crear una imagen de una particion de window y cargarlacon virtualbox Germanaz0
<Germanaz0> hay muchos usuarios que preguntan lo mismo que yo xD
<Germanaz0> http://serverfault.com/questions/221516/howto-boot-directly-into-a-virtualbox-image
<Germanaz0> dylan66: la mejor opcion es la tuya :D
<dylan66> el tema es que tienes que estar configurando los servicios
<dylan66> para que levante o no levante gdm
<Germanaz0> como ?
<storyteller> hola gente disculpen la molestia tengo algunos problemas con ubuntu alguien podria ayudarme? principalmente no logro instalar los drivers de ati hd6870 1gb en mi maquina entro a "Controladores adicionales" activo el driver inicia la descarga y me sale un cartel diciendo "Lo sentimos, la instalacion de este controlador fallo."
<storyteller> alguien me puede ayudar?
<enjuto> hola holita
<chilicuil> hola enjuto
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-22
<ramrebol> hola, alguien me puede sugerir un buen soft para retoques fotograficos?   estoy empezando en esto y gimp tiene demasiadas opciones para mi
<xangua> pinta ramrebol
<xangua> si, así se llama, Pinta
<debsan> ramrebol, fotoxx si no
<ramrebol> gracias debsan , ahora lo probare
<ramrebol> debsan: no era lo que buscaba. Fotoxx es solo para ver imagenes, pero me gustaria poder manipular colores, pero algo mas sencillo que gimp
<comandopelapapas> hola  , necesito un programa para convertir videos  a mp4 o a mpg
<xangua> ffmpeg comandopelapapas
<Germanaz0> hoaaaa
<Germanaz0> ya salio la nueva vers del kernel ? xD
<Germanaz0> 3.0.0-13 ?
<Germanaz0> oficial o fue solo un repo que tengo que lo actualizo ?
<xangua> (19:21:10) ubottu: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.12.14 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<xangua> ubbotu dice que esa es la última versión en el repositorio oficial de ubuntu
<Germanaz0> actualiza el cache
<atl> Donde se encuentran los archivos de Wine?
<xangua> en .wine ¿
<Germanaz0> ctrl+H
<Germanaz0> en tu carpeta principal
<Germanaz0> y vas a ver las carpetas ocultas
<Germanaz0> dsp buscas .wine
<atl> Germanaz0, ok, no entendi eso del ctrl+H
<angelitoo> hola
<angelitoo> una consulta le instale una ram a mi computador
<angelitoo> como se si quedo bien la instalacion
<angelitoo> donde dice eso
<angelitoo> :B
<debsan> angelitoo, abri el system monitor, o fijate en top
<angelitoo> donde
<marcomvh> angelitoo: en el BIOS cuando inicias tu compu tambien te lo debe mostrar. cuando hace pruebas de la ram.
<angelitoo> en ci¿onfiguracion del sistem
<angelitoo> :O
<debsan> angelitoo, querés que vaya a tucasa y te muestre ?
<marcomvh> XD
<angelitoo> jajajaj
<angelitoo> :B
<angelitoo> ejemplo
<angelitoo> en windows
<angelitoo> uno a a panel de control
<angelitoo> sistema
<angelitoo> y sale toda la info del pc
<angelitoo> hasta cuanta ram tiene
<Artemis3> oye que diablos, tienes es que usar memtest
<angelitoo> algo asi kieri ver
<angelitoo> n ubuntu
<angelitoo> :B
<angelitoo> :O
<angelitoo> eo
<Artemis3> usa memtest un ciclo completo
<angelitoo> eso se inicia desde e inicio
<Artemis3> si o desde los livecd
<Artemis3> en grub
<angelitoo> :/
<xangua> angelitoo: si no sabes donde está el monitor de sistema solo corre "top" desde terminal
<angelitoo> ya
<xangua> como les gusta hacerse bolas....
<Artemis3> siempre que añades ram TIENES que correr memtest, lo demas son bobadas
<angelitoo> ya+¿
<Artemis3> y esperar un ciclo completo, que diga pass 1, puede durar como una hora...
<angelitoo> lovi
<angelitoo> gracias
<angelitoo> :)
<ivedci89-desktop> amor tengo una duda
<ithr14eveR> Hola
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :)
<ithr14eveR> Hola
<hendaus> buenas noches
<hendaus> nesecito alguien que me ayude porfa
<arp-> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<hendaus> gracias, es que mi primo quiere jugar ds games en ubuntu 11.10 que emulador hay bueno para esos juegos
<arp-> que juego quiere emular
<hendaus> el de mario
<hendaus> new super mario
<arp-> um
<arp-> no lo conosco, pero viene para Windows?
<hendaus> yo uso ubuntu 11.10 y no se nada de eso, quiero si alguien sabe de eso porfa
<arp-> um
<arp-> da lo mismo que sea new Super mario wii?
<hendaus> no es .nds el archivo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> podrias usar DeSmuME
<arp-> hendaus:
<arp-> abre una Terminal
<vientosolar> alguno conoce un lector RSS para ubuntu 11.10?
<vientosolar> que gracias
<arp-> .
<arp-> hendaus: ?
<hendaus> arp-,  desculpa si yo abri terminal
<arp-> escribe: sudo apt-get install desmume
<hendaus> ok listo
<arp-> le das enter obviamente
<hendaus> ok esta instalado cuando le di y
<arp-> ok
<arp-> espera que termine
<arp-> xD
<hendaus> ya
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahora ve al menu de aplicaciones
<arp-> y busca en los diferentes menues: desmume
<arp-> no se en cual lo pondra
<arp-> talvez en Juegos.. no se
<hendaus> si ya lo vi
<arp-> ok
<arp-> abrilo
<arp-> y fijate que debe tener la opcion de abrir un archivo para emular
<arp-> busca el archivo NDS que tengas y abrilo con el desmume
<arp-> ya deberia andar
<hendaus> salen dos desmume(gtk) y desmume(gtk-glade)
<arp-> um
<arp-> proba el gtk solo
<arp-> tambien podrias abrir uno y otro
<arp-> para ver la diferencia
<hendaus> si abri el new super mario bros, y funciona pero esta como lento y el sonido tambien
<arp-> eso puede deberse a otra cosa
<arp-> tenes los drivers de video instalados correctamente?
<hendaus> si claro
<arp-> hendaus: , podes ver videos por ejemplo de youtube en ptanalla completa sin cortes?
<hendaus> si
<arp-> ok
<arp-> cerra el desmume
<arp-> y proba con el glade
<hendaus> ok
<hendaus> ok es un poquito mejor pero sigue un poco lento menos que el del primero
<hendaus> sera que hay que configurarle algo
<arp-> hendaus:
<arp-> deberias revisar las opciones del programa, nunca lo use
<hendaus> como lo hago me puedes ayudar
<arp-> hendaus:
<arp-> revisa las opciones del programa
<arp-> debe tener en menu
<arp-> abri una terminal y pone: lspci | grep VGA
<arp-> y copia el resultado aca
<hendaus> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405] (rev a2)
<arp-> aja
<arp-> ok
<arp-> seguramente tenes el controaldor generico
<arp-> en la terminal pone: lsmod | grep nvidia
<arp-> fijate si sale algo
<hendaus> nvidia              11713772  44
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone
<arp-> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<hendaus> ok
<hendaus> arp-,  que falta
<arp-> hackvier:
<arp-> copiame que salio
<arp-> luego de hacer el ultimo comando
<hendaus> hendaus@hendaus-MS-7309:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<hendaus> hendaus@hendaus-MS-7309:~$
<arp-> oO
<arp-> parace que no usas el driver
<arp-> y una ultima cosa
<arp-> modinfo nvidia | grep alias:
<hendaus> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia
<arp-> oO
<arp-> pone: sudo modprobe -l nvidia
<arp-> a ver si te sale algo
<hendaus> hendaus@hendaus-MS-7309:~$ sudo modprobe -l nvidia
<hendaus> [sudo] password for hendaus:
<hendaus> hendaus@hendaus-MS-7309:~$
<arp-> bueh
<arp-> no tenes el driver
<arp-> definitivamente..
<arp-> xD
<hendaus> es que cuando instale el ubuntu no baje ningun driver, tienes razon
<arp-> hace una cosa
<arp-> proba lo siguiente
<arp-> anda al menu Sistema - Administracion - Controladores Adicionales
<hendaus> ok espere
<hendaus> por donde entras al menu
<arp-> desde la barra
<arp-> pasa que yo tengo ubuntu 11.04
<arp-> el que vos tenes es el nuevo con esa interfaz fea
<arp-> :P
<hendaus> espera
<hendaus> ah ya
<arp-> lo encontraste
<arp-> ?
<hendaus> ahora sale nvidia version 173 y version 96 y otros
<hendaus> invidia graphics
<arp-> ok
<arp-> busca el driver privativo
<arp-> en la lista
<arp-> el que diga privativo
<arp-> debe ser la version mas nueva de todas las que hay
<hendaus> es que esta en ingles
<arp-> si
<arp-> y
<arp-> ?
<arp-> fijate el que tenga numero mas grande
<arp-> y diga Licence: Private
<hendaus> nvidia accelarated graphics driver version 173
<hendaus> y el de ultimo dice
<hendaus> nvidia accelarated graphics driver (post release updates)version 173-updates
<arp-> ese dice private?
<hendaus> ninguno dice private
<arp-> dicen Lbire?
<arp-> no informa sobre la licencia
<arp-> ?
<hendaus> dice abajo license propietary
<arp-> si
<arp-> ese mismo
<arp-> es el 173?
<hendaus> si
<arp-> ok, aleji ese y dale instalarok
<arp-> instalar
<hendaus> ok
<hendaus> arp-,  ya listo ahora pide reniciar el pc para activar el driver
<arp-> si
<hendaus> arp-,  volvi
<hendaus> y ahora
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahora: abre una terminal
<hendaus> ok
<arp-> pon: sudo modprobe -l nvidia
<hendaus> hendaus@hendaus-MS-7309:~$ sudo modprobe -l nvidia
<hendaus> [sudo] password for hendaus:
<hendaus> hendaus@hendaus-MS-7309:~$
<arp-> pf
<arp-> anda al lugar de antes
<arp-> Sistema - Administracion
<arp-> Controladores Adicionales
<hendaus> aha dice que esta activado
<hendaus> this driver is activated and in use version 173
<arp-> todo lindo
<arp-> pero no senota
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> fiajte si en Administracion
<arp-> tenes un acceso que dice
<arp-> Nvidia X Settings
<arp-> o Nvidia X Control o Panel
<hendaus> nvidiaxserver setting
<arp-> sep
<arp-> entra ahi
<hendaus> ok
<arp-> te va aparecer una ventana
<arp-> con muchos solapas
<arp-> mira la primara que aparece
<arp-> toda la info y el status
<hendaus> si
<arp-> fijate que dice
<arp-> Nvidia Driver Version:
<arp-> cual tenes?
<hendaus> 173.14.30
<arp-> luego
<arp-> Display Name:
<hendaus> hendaus-MS-7309:0
<arp-> ok
<arp-> tu resolucion esta correcta?
<arp-> en la terminal pone: sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<hendaus> hendaus@hendaus-MS-7309:~$ sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<hendaus> hendaus@hendaus-MS-7309:~$
<arp-> um
<arp-> tenes el panel nvidia aun abierto
<arp-> ?
<hendaus> si
<arp-> cerralo
<hendaus> ok
<arp-> en la terminal pone: sudo nvidia-settings
<hendaus> ok la misma ventana se abrio
<arp-> si
<arp-> exacto
<arp-> en la solapa eleji
<arp-> X Server Display Configuration
<hendaus> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<hendaus> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<arp-> ah
<arp-> chillo que no hay driver
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> era hora
<arp-> bueno..
<arp-> en si el driver no esta andando
<arp-> eso es por un bug que arrastra ubuntu en sus ultimas versiones
<arp-> la solucion es usar un driver oficial de nvidia , que se instala a mano y fuera de X
<arp-> asi que..
<arp-> te vas a mariar un poco
<canros> Hola
<canros> :)
<hendaus> lol
<arp-> pero bueno
<arp-> queda claro que eso ahu por lo menos es tema de video
<arp-> bueh.. debo irme
<arp-> salu2
 * arp- off
<hendaus> gracias arp-
<fsfdsasf> MrJ0NeS
<panconpalta> pasando a gnome 3
<panconpalta> update :-)
<panconpalta> XD
<panconpalta> hi
<panconpalta> people
<panconpalta> XD
<jhr_> no encuentro   libtemplate  libcgi saves en que paquete pueden estar ?
<panconpalta> jhr_,
<panconpalta> http://sourceforge.net/projects/libtemplate/files/latest/download
<jhr_> ok voi gracias panconpalta
<panconpalta> tanks
<jhr_> descargado
<panconpalta> me voy a demorar en responder se me salio una tecla
<jhr_> gg
<jhr_> usa un palillo
<panconpalta> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<lex_luthor_win> hola sala alguien sabe alguna linea de comando para desmontar un dispocitivo usb?
<jhr_> solo me falta esta biblioteca dtk donde la pillo
<jhr_> seguramente que corriendo no
<jhr_> :)
<Debiantino> hola gente linda
<jhr_> gracias por lo de linda pero yo soy lindo
<Debiantino> les hago una consulta pequeña con respecto a tucan..... tienen idea de porque no me inician las descargas de depo?', hay que modificar algo??
<Debiantino> hola lindo
<Debiantino> :)
<jhr_> gg
<ivedci89> a alguien le ha pasado que ubuntu muestra como florcitas en lugar de puntitos al inicio???
<Debiantino> ami me muestar langostitas
<Debiantino> jejejejjeje
<Debiantino> en fin, alguien me da una idea de lo que puede estar pasando ton mi pajarraco??
 * jhr_ no sabe
<Debiantino> volvi gente
<Debiantino> alguna idea de porque el tucan puede ser que no me ande?
<Debiantino> como hago para ver los log del tucan??
 * jhr_ no 
<lex_luthor_win> hola sala alguien sabe alguna linea de comando para desmontar un dispocitivo usb?
<fzeta> lex_luthor_win: umount
<jhr_> configure, build and install the dtk library
<jhr_> configurar, compilar e instalar la biblioteca dtk
<orionman> saludos
<orionman> aqui   desde  el  caribe
<orionman> algun tema??
 * jhr_ si echale una mano a jhr_
<jhr_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/746008/
<jhr_> :)
<orionman> bueno....  no  soy  experto  en linux
<jhr_> hola orionman saludos :)
<orionman> pero  he bajado  sobre 45 distros  y las  he provado  [  las mejores ]
<orionman> saludos jhr
<jhr_> 45 uff
<jhr_> menuda paliza
<orionman> tengo la  coleccion  si....
<jhr_> y cual te gusta mas
<lex_luthor_win> si fzeta  con umount anda perfecto pero yo quisera que ese dispositivo no se viera atraves de lsusb. la ide es atraves de comandos emular una desconecion como si fuera manualmente
<orionman> me  que de  con las mas "user friendly"
<orionman> waoo   recuerda  la mayoria  de los  fallos   se deben a nuestro  hardware
<orionman> o  que la  distro  no trae  los driver  para Nuetro  hardware
<orionman> digo   eso  en  algunos  casos
<orionman> regreso  luego  amigos..
<orionman> bye..
<mrkcc> hola
<mrkcc> Resulta que instale amarok como tengo laptop que tengo tiene teclado multimedia no me funciona
<angelitoo> hola
<angelitoo> una consulta
<angelitoo> como puedo decargar vieos de youtube en ubuntu xiste algun programa
<angelitoo> ??
<Ignacio> Hola, existe alguna forma de restaurar ubuntu. (Angelitoo, yo se)
<angelitoo> no se
<Ignacio> Como el primer día pero sin prederi mis aplicaciones..
<Ignacio> angelitoo:  Cuenta ;)
<Ignacio> angelitoo:  Que pasa
<angelitoo> O
<angelitoo> :O
<angelitoo> como se restaura
<angelitoo> oo
<Ignacio> angelitoo:  No se, digo que preguntabas..
<angelitoo> nopo
<angelitoo> es que quiero bajar videos de youtube
<angelitoo> y no se como
<angelitoo> :(
<Ignacio> Yo se.
<Ignacio> Tienes Mozilla Firefox.
<angelitoo> ya como
<Ignacio> ?
<angelitoo> si
<angelitoo> :B
<angelitoo> el 7
<Ignacio> Bueno entra a este
<angelitoo> x¿creo es
<angelitoo> a ver
<Ignacio> No importa version.
<Ignacio> Entra a este,
<angelitoo> ok
<Ignacio> Ve hacia "Herramientas-->Agregados"
<angelitoo> jajjaja
<Ignacio> angelitoo:  Donde dice, "Buscar todos los agregados" escribe: Video
<angelitoo> lo tengo en ingles
<angelitoo> :B
<Ignacio> angelitoo:  Tools --> nosequevaaca
<angelitoo> :/
<Ignacio> Tools-->Agregates
<angelitoo> no
<angelitoo> como cambio mozilla
<angelitoo> al español
<angelitoo> :B
<Ignacio> angelitoo:  No esta Aggregates??
<angelitoo> eske
<angelitoo> no se donde esta tools
<angelitoo> :B
<angelitoo> esta preferences
<angelitoo> ahi dice
<angelitoo> tools
<angelitoo> jajjaja
<angelitoo> es
<angelitoo> addons
<angelitoo> ono
<angelitoo> oo
<Ignacio> angelitoo:  Jeje,, Bueno dale ahi y busca video
<angelitoo> waaaaaaaaaaaaa
<angelitoo> hay uno ke dice
<Ignacio> Video Downloader Helper
<angelitoo> video downloadehelper
<Ignacio> instala ese
<angelitoo> a ok
<Ignacio> :Whaoaja,, te gane ;):
<angelitoo> ya instalo
<angelitoo> )
<angelitoo> :D
<Ignacio> angelitoo:  ¿Es compatible?
<angelitoo> ahora ke hago
<angelitoo> creo ke i
<Ignacio> angelitoo:  Anda a Un video de Youtube cualquiera
<angelitoo> si creo
<angelitoo> ya
<Ignacio> Reiniciastes firefox
<angelitoo> si
<angelitoo> se instalo el 8
<angelitoo> tbn
<angelitoo> ya ahorake hago
<angelitoo> toi viendo el video
<angelitoo> ;O
<angelitoo> ahi esta bajando
<angelitoo> oo
<angelitoo> gracias
<angelitoo> ignacio
<angelitoo> :D
<chilicuil> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<angelitoo> otra consulta como flasheo
<angelitoo> la bios
<angelitoo> :B
<angelitoo> chilicui hola
<chilicuil> hola angelitoo, bienvenido
<angelitoo> chillicuil tu sabes como puedo flashear la bios
<angelitoo> :B
<angelitoo> y ponerle contraseña
<angelitoo> oo
<pulchras_> hola a todos
<pulchras_> queria hacer una pregunta sobre particionar en ubuntu
<pulchras_> perdon, de formatear queria decir xD
<maxus> alguna distro realmente ligera y de fácil instalación? he intentado con Puppy pero tiene una enormidad de parámetros a configurar para instalar :(
<pulchras_> me gustaria formatear un disco duro externo con el formate NTFS, alguien me podria recomendar algun programa?
<pulchras_> maxus has probado xubuntu o lubuntu?
<maxus> pulchras . . . prueba con el CD LIve de GParted
<riveryk> buenas tardes quien me puede dar un concepto u opinion de blackbuntu???'
<maxus> pero los drivers en esas distros no están muy limitadas ?
<maxus> es para una PC bastante arcaica pero que funca perfectamente ...
<pulchras_> eso ya no lo se xD yo se que van con entornos graficos muy ligeros
<pulchras_> si solo quieres consola de texto, para mi que te va a ir bien cualquier distro de las conocidas
<cossier> pulchras_: tienes el disco enchfado ahora
<pulchras_> la verdad es que no x
<pulchras_> D
<cossier> pulchras_: es usb ?
<pulchras_> es para un movie cube.... que se quedo como muerto... le voy a actualizar el firmware, y estoy dudando entre sacar el disco duro primero para ponerle NTFS, y luego actualizar el firmware
<pulchras_> (creo que se quedo colapsado porque le puse un archivo mas grande de 4 gigas)
<cossier> pulchras_: y que capacidad tiene ? para que se quede atascado con 4 Gb
<maxus> ya tengo damn small, puppy, vector linux, pero aún no me convencen . . .es para conexion a internet y ver archivos PDF
<pulchras_> siendo el sistema formato fat32
<pulchras_> 1 terabyte
<pulchras_> a ver... esk va con una carcasa, y esa carcasa lleva un firmware, el cual sospecho que en sus primeras versiones era muy rudimentario.... entonces le puse archivos (para algo lleva un disco de un tera) pero resulta que estaba en fat 32
<pulchras_> entonces, para mi que al arrancar hace algun tipo de comprobacion sobre el sistema de archivos que tiene metido dentro, y que cuando el fat32 se encuentra el archivo de mas de 4 gigas.... se cuelga
<maxus> y el sistema que lo controlará reconoce el NTFS ?
<cossier> pulchras_: FAT32 no soporta archivos mayores de 4Gb por esos se abra ahogado
<pulchras_> estoy pensando en intentar sacarle el disco duro y enchufarlo a ver que pasa
<pulchras_> si
<pulchras_> con los nuevos firmware creo qu esi
<cossier> pulchras_: y no puedes formatearlo sin sacarlo ?
<pulchras_> pero claro... si lleva el viejo todavia.... hmmmm que asco xD
<pulchras_> tal y como esta ahora mismo no, porque la carcasa no funciona
<pulchras_> creo que voy a intentar cargar el firmware con el disco duro sacado
<maxus> seguro es disco 2.5" sata
<cossier> pulchras_: el comando de consola es mkfs.ntfs /dev/xxxx y si no la utilidad de discos tambien te puede servir
<riveryk> alguien me puede dar una opinon de blackbuntu???
<cossier> pulchras_: si es sata sera sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdxx
<cossier> riveryk: no he usado blackbuntu
<pulchras_> muchas gracias! voy a probar
<chilicuil> maxus: tiny corelinux es otra buena opcion, incluso requiere menos recursos que puppy
<maxus> riveryk...ese creo es especial para redes, no es así ?
<riveryk> si es como comenzar con segurdad informatica
<maxus> gracias chilicuil....pero q hay con el instalador ?
<Ignacio> Hola ;) Alguien necesita ayuda..
<maxus> puppy se me hizo un enredo y terminé abortando la instalación
<cossier> maxus: puppy es mucho mejor en un pendrive por lo diminuto
<chilicuil> maxus: la instalacion es una gloria =)
<chilicuil> maxus: date una vuelta por el sitio, solo por si las moscas
<cossier> maxus: yo lo probe y fue no demasiado complejo
<maxus> cossier . . . el problema es q la PC es una reliquia y no soporta arranque por usb y el arranque por CD es una lentitud
 * Ignacio aah,,, tengo nono...
<cossier> maxus: y lubuntu o xubuntu no te sirven !!
<maxus> cossier . . aún no los he probado pero por mis experiencias con ubuntu desde la versión 6.04 creo que hay pocos drivers preinstalados
 * Ignacio__ tiene nono ..
<Ignacio__> MarceloCand-b778:  Holaaa
<cossier> maxus: lo unico que cambia es el desktop nada mas
<maxus> orale...los voy a checar :) . . . aunque también probaré con tiny, ese ya lo he visto en otras distros y sí que va bien
<jhr_> sabéis a que se refiere esto biblioteca dtk
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> HOla, alguien necesita mi ayuda / me digo auto hola/ !hola |Ignacio
<Ignacio> !hola | Ignacio
<Ignacio> Ignacio: !hola
<mimecar> garrido: el otro día quería decir que no estaba leyendo el IRC por tener trabajo con el ordenador
<mimecar> la contestación no tenía relación con la "broma"
<garrido> mimecar: vale.
 * cossier sen va a sopar
<Zetamito8> join #ubuntu-es-
<Zetamito8> join #ubuntu-es
<Zetamito8> hola alguien me puede explicar que es la autenticacion TLS. LEAP TLS a traves de tunel y EAP (PEAP) ?
<Zetamito8> la cosa es que no me deja conectarme, aunque reconoce todas la redes
<Newbie> hola
<chilicuil> hola Newbie
<Newbie2> Alguien sabe como tengo que configurar el servidor vsftpd para definir si la conexion tiene que ser implicita o explicita?
 * Inframundo adeus
<Ignacio> Alguien se acuerda de aquel problema. que tenia yo de no poder abrir los juegos..
<Ignacio> Pues, zaz lo arregle: La solución: REINSTALACION DE UBUNTU ;)
<Ignacio> LA
<Ignacio> lag
<Ignacio> adma1: ping
 * Ignacio tiene en su muro de FACEBOOK : Si hay alguien que odio ~~sos VOS -->
<Zetamito8> nadie sabe por que si selecciono WPA/WPA2 me pide autenticacion, nombre de usuario y contraseña??
<Zetamito8> me pide el tipo de autenticacion
<Castbound> hola, corri la actualizacion desde 10.10 a 11.04, hasta ahora funciona bien pero eh tenido un problema donde algunas pantallas simplemente aparecen en blanco, este es el caso de "configuracion de sistema" o por ejemplo cargando Chrome, el cual estaba instalado en la version anterior -  que puedo hacer para resolver este problema?
<Castbound> hola, acabo de darme cuenta que es algo que tiene que ver conl los temas, probe otro tema y chrome funciona pero no en pantalla completa, configuracion de sistema funciona bien, probablemente tenga que reinstalar algunos de los temas
<asdrubalivan> Buenas noches... (Hora Venezolana) De casualidad alguien por acá sabe configurar la autocompletación para Eclipse CDT?
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-23
<orionman> hola
<orionman> saludos
<orionman> me leen??
<orionman> quisiera   consultar  una duda  con los participantes  del panel chat
<mararo87> OLA
<asdrubalivan> Hola, si te leemos
<orionman> hola mararo
<asdrubalivan> yo tambien ando con una duda
<asdrubalivan> :P
<orionman> ok...  es posible  instalar ubuntu en una netbook??
<orionman> que  no  tiene dvd drive
<xangua> orionman: ubuntu.com , te dice como instalar desde usb
<orionman> alguien  lo ha intentado??
<asdrubalivan> puedes instalarlo desde el usb xangua
<xangua> es lo que he dicho...
<orionman> ok pero   queme la imgen  en  un cd
<orionman> o sea  se  puede quemar   a un  pendrive??
<xangua> usb booteable, es lo que he dicho.....otra vez
<asdrubalivan> unetbootin? Puede ser una opción
<orionman> no  quiero  ponerlo  en usb pendrive  sino  pasarlo a la netbook
<orionman> bueno..
<orionman> eso no le   he  provado   aun
<asdrubalivan> Yo lo instalé desde un usb
<asdrubalivan> por eso te digo
<asdrubalivan> se puede bootear como si fuese livecd pero tambien instalar
<orionman> como  quemaste la imagen  al  usb pendrive?
<asdrubalivan> usando unetbootin :)
<orionman> ok eso es  un software?
<asdrubalivan> correcto
<asdrubalivan> y libre :)
<itxshell> orionman,  busca en google sobre unetbootin
<orionman> de  modo  que  se quema  la imagen al usb
<asdrubalivan> exacto
<asdrubalivan> y de ahí la instalas
<orionman> ok  eso  hare
<orionman> lo intentare...
<asdrubalivan> Dale... Cualquier cosa pregunta por acá o por alguna de las listas de correo
<orionman> estaras manana  aqui/
<orionman> ??
<itxshell> alli puedes encontrar el manual www.google.com
<asdrubalivan> Quien sabe... Pero no es dificil instalar eso
<orionman> bueno ....   en  eso  soy nuevo
<asdrubalivan> Tranquilo... Todos pasamos por ahí :) Yo tampoco es que tenga mucho tiempoi
<asdrubalivan> tiempo*
<orionman> es   comlicdo   hacerlo?
<asdrubalivan> no
<asdrubalivan> falicísimo diría yo
<orionman> bueno  eso espero....
<asdrubalivan> Te bajaste la ISO?
<orionman> sip
<orionman> oye pero dime algo
<orionman> sirve  para   cualquier  distro??
<asdrubalivan> Para la gran mayoría sirve... Pero no te sé decir a ciencia cierta si eso es afirmativo para todas
<orionman> ohh  pero  hay que bajar al  sistem operativo que  usa la  compu en  ese momento imagino
<orionman> EJEMPO    si  tengo xp   debe    ser  xp  el unebootin
<orionman> ??
<itxshell> mmmmm lee el manual orionman  y este canal no es de consultas de windows
<asdrubalivan> correcto
<orionman> no ablo  de  win   sino  instalar   linux  en un  sietema   que   actulmente  lo tnga lee  con cuidado aque me  refiero
<orionman> me  refiero   a  instalar   en una nebook   linux   que  actulment  usa   win
<asdrubalivan> Te bajas el unetbootin para XP y luego descargas el SO que quieras
<asdrubalivan> o en su defecto
<asdrubalivan> si ya tienes el ISO, pues lo montas y ya
<itxshell> instala ubuntu dentro de windows eso es increiblemente facil
<asdrubalivan> WUBI?
<itxshell> hablo*
<orionman> bueno  lo intentare porque  la netbok  usa win en  este  momento
<orionman> para   cmbiarla   a  linux
<orionman> gracias  por el  consejo...
<asdrubalivan> Dale! ;)
<orionman> ahhh  una nota .... siempre   hay  que  tocar  win [  todos  los  que compramos  un PC  por defecto le  viene  instalado....por eso   se mensiona..
<orionman> no  es  que   quiera  hablar   aqui  de ese OS
<orionman> ok
<orionman> hablamos  luego  amigos..
<orionman> bye...
<asdrubalivan> Igual
<itxshell> usa la instalacion dentro de windows
<itxshell> orionman,
<asdrubalivan> Hablando de dudas tengo una... Tal vez puede ser básica, pero bueno. En fin, en que directorio queda instalado g++?
<asdrubalivan> Es que tengo un pequeño problema configurando el plugin de Eclipse para C++
<asdrubalivan> específicamente la parte de autocompletación
<mararo87> HELLO
<CdK1> hola
<CdK1> tengo problemas al instalar grub desde un usb en un netbook
<CdK1> alguien ha tenido un problema similar?
<julian> hola
<julian> buenas noches
<estudiante> Hola, alguien habla español ?
<julian> pues si... todos.
<julian> :D
<julian> bueno realmente.. me retracto..
<julian> español.... que uno diga que bruto... como sabe español.. NO..
<julian> hay medio me defiendo. :D
<jorge__> buenas
<julian> hola
<julian> necesito ayuda.
<julian> con /etc/network/interfaces.... tengo bien los dns. pero no me resuelve..
<jorge__> no me funcionan bien las actualizaciones en mi 10.10 maveric
<Artemis3> julian, que quieres decir que tienes los dns bien en interfaces no se define eso...
<jorge__> alguien sabe de alguna version estable de ubuntu para netbooks?
<teque> hola saludos una pregunta quien a podido  instalar el moden HUAWEI MT882 por usb
<teque> jorge__,  prueva las verciones lts
<teque> 10.04
<jorge__> te refieres a la 10.04 netbook remix no?
<julian> Artemis3, disculpame... ya mire bien.. era.. en /etc/resolv.conf.. ya lo organice... se supone que de hay no deberia de borrarse al reiniciar? o estoy errado?
<Artemis3> depende
<Artemis3> si no hay dhcp o cosas asi, podria quedar fijo
<teque> jorge__,  la normal
<jorge__> y la normal para netbook, crees que ira bien?
<teque> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<teque> jorge__,  no tengo portatil
<teque> XD solo una pc de escritorio
<teque> aun asi bajate el live y lo pruevas
<teque> si ves que funciona bien lo instalas si ves que te da problemas provas otro
<jorge__> okei
<teque> asi ago yop antes de instalar pruevo si va bien instalo si no busco en google si hay solucion en google instalo y soluciono y listo
<teque> aunque orita tengo un rollo tengo dos clientes con este modem HUAWEI MT882
<teque> y no logro hacerlo funcionar por usb solo por tarjeta de red osea rj45 que es lo que estoy usando orita
<teque> si sigue asi va a tener que comprarse un rauter mi cliente y conectarse
<Artemis3> para que un router? no puedes conectarlo a un switch y ya?
<Artemis3> bueno aunque 2 tarjetas de red servirian...
<teque> Artemis3,  no se compartir la conex con tarjeta de red en ubuntu
 * teque es novato
<Artemis3> ah eso, pero si conectas el modem al switch no funciona? muchos modems son router a la vez
<teque> Artemis3,  tienes rason
<Artemis3> modem a switch, switch a pc
<teque> sip pero la idea es pooner dos las dos tienes ubuntu una por rj45 y el otro por usb
<teque> el moden HUAWEI MT882
<teque> no an comprado switch
<Artemis3> seria bueno probar con un switch barato esos de 5 u 8 puertos a ver que tal
<teque> ok
<Artemis3> de hecho yo tengo uno de 8 para conectar ocasionalmente una netbook
<teque> estas son dos de escritorios
<Artemis3> si da lo mismo, solo era un ejemplo, lo importante es que tengan los puertos de red, y hoy en dia todas tienen
<Artemis3> deja ver si ese modem es router
<Artemis3> pues si, parece que ese modem es router, tienes suerte
<teque> Artemis3,  la cosa es que no hay money para comprar switch
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> alguien por aqui que me de una asesoria_
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> alguien que me ayude con un asunto
<ubuntu> de configuracion
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> algunos tips para salir de mi problema
<m4v> !ask ubuntu
<kubot> ubuntu: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<julian> m4v, podrias hecharme una mano?   http://pastebin.com/xrzwQ27E
<ubuntu> ok por un corte de energia ya no arranco mi pc con win xp y arranque la maquina con un live de ubuntu 5 y deseo entrar a los archivos de mi escritorio para salvarlos y despues formatear
<xangua> suena como un asunto de windows
<ubuntu> asi es, es salvar las carpetas que estaban en el disco duro en el escritorio y despues formatear
<m4v> ubuntu: fijate si se puede ver la particion windows desde el nautilus
<ubuntu> hice pruebas de montaje de las particiones y si se puede y puedo ver los archivos pero por alguna RAZON NO ME PERMITE COPIARLOS Y SALVARLOS EN USB
<ubuntu> no me permite por custion de permisos
<m4v> a donde los estas copiando
<ubuntu> hace como 4 a;os un camarada se metio a mi maquina y me hecho la mano en eso mismo
<ubuntu> tengo puesto un usb
<julian> http://paste.debian.net/146698/
<m4v> ubuntu: como montas el usb? si se monta solo normalmente lo hace con permisos de escritura, no deberías tener problemas en copiar algo ahí
<ubuntu> no, monto el disco duro, la particion que tiene las carpetas
<ubuntu> las monto en storage media
<m4v> julian: deberías ver de usar un repositorio para ubuntu, Debian Lenny es viejo y no es de sorprender que haya problemas de dependencias.
<ubuntu> solo me falta copiar y pegar, si puedo ver las carpetas
<m4v> ubuntu: como lo montas?
<ubuntu> me voy a system seting
<julian> m4v, sorrryyyy ese no es...
<ubuntu> luego a advanced y luego a disk y filesystems
<julian> m4v, http://paste.debian.net/146699/
<ubuntu> despues me paso a administrador y hago el montaje del disco duro y su particion
<xangua> julian: si tienes un problema con debian pregunta en un canal de debian ;)
<m4v> ubuntu: seguramente entonces estás montando el disco como root, probablemente solo root puede escribir en él
<m4v> ubuntu: podés copiar los archivos desde la consola usando sudo
<ubuntu> le pongo la casilla que cualquier usuario puede ver y escribir
<m4v> julian: x2goserver no está en los repositorios, en todo caso es lo mismo, un problema de dependencias por instalar algo de Lenny en Squeeze
<ubuntu> la verdad que no me acuerdo hace 4 a;os que un camarada me ayudo metiendose a mi maquina
<m4v> julian: y como dijo xangua, pregunta en #debian-es si usas Debian.
<julian> m4v, sorry
<ubuntu> no manejo los comandos, normalmente corro en windows
<m4v> ubuntu: sudo cp -r /ruta/origen /ruta/destino
<xangua> explicar cuál es el problema en vez de solo poner tu sources list y esperar que alguien adivine también ayuda julian ;)
<julian> xangua, :D
<ubuntu> algun paisano mexicano que me heche la mano
<ubuntu> o alguno de espana
<ArCoAr> ubuntu; m4v te dijo como copiar los archivos, solo faltaria que pongas la ruta
<panconpalta> hi
<julian> http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/freenx.htm
<pochomon> buenas noches
<julian> hola
<julian> monte google chromium, al entrar en esta web china. trend.eeff.com no me deja visualizar correctamente el lenguaje, alguien me podria ayudar? que fondos o que necesito instalar?
<fzeta> saludos! habitantes de la Red;-)
<xuuun> hols dzup
<dzup> hola
<lana> hola hay alguien que sepa como se puede poner
<lana> los tipos de letras, tamaños, de las ventanas
<lana> cuando se instala el ubuntu
 * xoan buenas
<fzeta> fosco_: que te ha pasado colega, en el hispano también, me cague en deu...voy hablar con jacobo o gandalf si es que están...
<esmirlin> chicos tengo 3 preguntas: 1, puedo montar /home en la instalación en un fat32 para usarlo también para windows (y qué consecuencias tendría¿? ; 2. no me termino de decidir entre kde y unity, hay algún riesgo si instalo ambos en ubuntu y utilizo el que me apetezca cuando me apetezca¿? ; 3. Existe algún programa para no mezclar aplicaciones gtk y kde en los menús??
<jachavez> alguno usa linux mint?
<xangua> !mint | jachavez
<kubot> jachavez: Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<jachavez> xangua, esq ue no me gusta unity  :(
<xangua> esmirlin: home en fat32¿ la verdad no estoy seguro que eso se pueda...y si se puede para que quieres que se fragmente tu home¿ :P
<esmirlin> xangua: para usarla también para windows
<xangua> 2 puedes usar los escritorios que quieras, cómo vas a saber cual te gusta si no pruebas después de todo¿¿
<esmirlin> xangua: lo que me preocupa es que al estar todo mezclado pueda "joder" algo
<xangua> 3 había un programa para separarlos si, pero no se si apliquen con el nuevo gnome esmirlin
<jachavez> he probado la 11.10 y no se no me llama la atencion xD ahorita ando sobre la 10.10 xD
<esmirlin> xangua: pero por ejemplo, tengo que tener un usuario distinto por cada entorno o existe algún riesgo al mezclar librerías gtk y kde?¿
<xangua> no se como se podrían 'mezclar'
<esmirlin> xangua: me refiero por ejemplo a que si en unity tengo totem como reproductor predeterminado, cuando abro un video en kde, también se abriría totem o se abriría dragon¿? se pueden configurar aplicaciones por defecto teniendo en cuenta el entorno o solamente es a nivel de usuario¿?
<esmirlin> bueno voy a instalar a ver qué pasa :S
<esmirlin> gracias!!!
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> requiero hacer un backup de archivos que tengo en el disco, en el escritorio de window, con un fallo de energia mi maquina no arranco y corri un live de ubuntu para poder accesar al disco, solo que puedo ver los archivos del escritorio pero no me permite copiarlos
<xangua> ubuntu gksu nautilus y copia todo lo que quieras ;)
<xangua> también puedes instalar ubuntu y ser feliz ;)
<ubuntu> hago montaje de la particion del disco en storage media py me permite ver los archivos pero por cuestion de permisos no me permite copiarlos
<ubuntu> te agradeceria xangua si me llevas paso a paso no uso ubuntu, pero puedo aprender
<xangua> abres el lanzador y escribes "gksu nautilus" y le das enter
<xangua> dash, lanzador, terminal, lo que se te haga más fácil
<ubuntu> el lanzador es la consola
<ubuntu> xangua, puedes explicarme para principiante
<xangua> jum pues hazlo con la terminal y ya
<xangua> :/
<ubuntu> escribi gksu nautilus con comillas y sin comillas, le puse enter y nada
<ubuntu> estoy corriendo con un disco live de ubuntu
<ubuntu> dice que el comando no funciona
<totyko_> hola a todos/as
<totyko_> si alguien me ayuda quiciera saber un comando para ver en consola desde que ip me estan haciendo ping
<totyko_> si alguien me ayuda quiciera saber un comando para ver en consola desde que ip me estan haciendo ping
<guampa> totyko_: tcpdump -n icmp
<guampa> bah depende a que interfaz, eso si es eth0
<guampa> sino agrega -i <interfaz>
<ubuntu> alguien que tenga paciencia para ayudarme
<panconpalta> holas
<panconpalta> ubuntu que te paso
<ubuntu> por un fallo de energia mi maquina ya no quiso arrancar el windows xp, corri un disco live de ubuntu y quiero copiar los archivos del escritorio de windows para despues formatear
<ubuntu> no estoy familiarizado con ubuntu, tendrian que llevarme paso a paso y como principiante
<ubuntu> yo aprendo rapido
<ubuntu> hice un montaje de mi disco en storage media y me permite ver los archivos pero no copiarlos
<ubuntu> hace 4 a;os algo similar me sucedio y un camarada muy habil se metio a mi maquina remotamente y me ense;o como copiar
<panconpalta> ubuntu yo te puedo ayudar
<ubuntu> bien
<m4v> ubuntu: te enseño?
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> quien guste y tenga paciencia
<panconpalta> ojala que tenga espacio ...
<ubuntu> tengo listo un usb de 4 gb
<m4v> ubuntu: más bien que te ejecutó el comando por tí, si te hubiera enseñado no estarías acá preguntando lo mismo. Permitir que otros se conecten remotamente a tu pc es un riesgo de seguridad.
<m4v> ubuntu: yo ya no te dije ayer como copiar los archivos? que pasó al final.
<ubuntu> no tengo grandes secretos, es solo archivos de presupuestos y cosas tecnicas de mi trabajo
<m4v> ubuntu: no te importa si te borra todo entonces?
<panconpalta> m4v,  no te pongas mas grabe
<panconpalta> jaaj si el quiere que le respalden las informacion
<panconpalta> pero tiene razon ubuntu.. tienes que tener cuidado de quien se lo pides
<ubuntu> claro
<panconpalta> por ejemplo se que el m4v es buena persona lo he visto ayudando por aca
<m4v> panconpalta: sorry, pero hay prácticas que no podemos fomentar.
<m4v> ubuntu: no pudise copiar con cp ayer?
<ubuntu> ponganme la muestra y yo continuo
<panconpalta> mmm instala teamviwer
<ubuntu> no se los comandos ni como encontrar la ruta
<m4v> ubuntu: "sudo cp -r /ruta/origen /ruta/destino" lo mismo de ayer
<m4v> ubuntu: las rutas es donde tenés los archivos
<ubuntu> recuerda que estoy corriendo con un live de ubuntu
<m4v> no sabés donde están? como pensas copiarlos si no sabés donde los tenes.
<panconpalta> pero no lo compliquen mas al chico . que instale teamviwer y que se conectenm remotamente
<ubuntu> yo se pero en la consola no se como accesar
<m4v> panconpalta: no.
<m4v> panconpalta: soporte remoto no lo hacemos.
<panconpalta> ubuntu , instala el teamviwer y yo lo hago remoto
<ubuntu> ahora dime como instalar teamviewer
<m4v> panconpalta: y te tengo que pedir que no hicistas con eso. ubuntu tiene que hacerlo por su cuenta.
<panconpalta> si n hay que complicar mas al ubuntu .
<ubuntu> recuerda que soy nuevo, gracias
<panconpalta> si es very new
<ubuntu> ok, jaja
<m4v> panconpalta: no es complicar, escuchame, estamos hablando de copiar archivos.
<panconpalta> eso es complicarlo .. es schocante el cambio y muy trastico .para el
<panconpalta> si pero para una persona nueva .. no entiende lo que hace
<ubuntu> aprendo, vas a ver que si
<panconpalta> aunque le expliques .. hay que mostrarle tambien
<panconpalta> es mas rapido
<panconpalta> de esneñar
<ubuntu> vamos muchachos
<m4v> panconpalta: si porque la última vez le hicieron lo mismo, aprendió bien por lo visto.
<panconpalta> bueno , por algo lleva dos dias con su problema
<panconpalta> bueno te lo djeo
<panconpalta> si no puedes ubuntu hablame
<panconpalta> well ,, bye see you latter
<ubuntu> ok
<m4v> ubuntu: que es lo que querés copiar y donde tenés el disco externo montado?
<totyko_> guampa, gracias es la interfaz wlam
<ubuntu> ahorita lo tengo sin momtar pero lo puedo montar en storage media y puedo ver los archivos pero no copiar
<m4v> ubuntu: el tema es que estas montandolo como root, no podés montar el disco normalmente, sin administrador?
<ubuntu> como se hace
<m4v> normalmente te aparece en el escritorio, o en lugares el disco externo cuando lo conectas, si lo hacés click se monta
<ubuntu> no aparece en escritorio
<ubuntu> es disco interno y el usb que tengo conectado esta listo
<ubuntu> el usb es para hacer backup y est listo
<guampa> totyko_: seria wlan0 entonces, si queres filtrar solamente icmp "echo request" (aka pings) podes filtrar mas especifico
<m4v> si, pero al usb lo montas sin permisos de escritura o no lo hacés para tu usuario
<guampa> totyko_: seria sudo tcpdump 'icmp[icmptype] = icmp-echo' -i wlan0
<ubuntu> acabo de pasar del usb a una tarjeta de memoria archivos para dejar libre el usb y lo pude hacer
<totyko_> guampa, muchas gracias de mucha ayuda
<marcomvh> buen dia =)
<m4v> ubuntu: no entiendo, como estas montando el disco externo?
<ubuntu> yo no tengo disco externo, tengo una pc con disco interno y aparte una tarjeta de memoria y un usb que ya detecto ubuntu y me los puso en el escritorio
<m4v> ayer estabas diciendo que no podías copiar a un usb
<m4v> ahora sí? ya no entiendo nada.
<ubuntu> m4v, voy por partes, tengo una pc con windows xp con disco duro interno IDE, por otra parte tengo una tarjeta de memoria metida en el lector y tambien un usb listos, detectados y aparecen en el escritorio. hace un momento pase informacion del usb a la tarjeta para deja libre el usb, para despues en este hacer el backup de los archivoc que tengo en el dico interno ide de la pc
<giorgio> Buenas
<ubuntu> hola requiero de ayuda
<ubuntu> hola requiero de ayuda por acceso remoto
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> tengo el krdc
<tonyb486> que estas connectando a?
<ubuntu> tonyb486, es conmigo
<tonyb486> whois ubuntu
<ubuntu>  voy por partes, tengo una pc con windows xp con disco duro interno IDE, por otra parte tengo una tarjeta de memoria metida en el lector y tambien un usb listos, detectados y aparecen en el escritorio. hace un momento pase informacion del usb a la tarjeta para deja libre el usb, para despues en este hacer el backup de los archivoc que tengo en el dico interno ide de la pc
<ubuntu> estoy corriendo desde un disco libe de kubuntu porque mi maquina no arranco y requiero hacer un backup de archivos quetengo en el escritorio de indows
<ubuntu> estoy corriendo desde disco live de kubuntu
<ubuntu> la mision es entrar al disco duro interno, entrar al escritorio, copiar unos archivos y salvarlos en un usb para despues formatear la maquina
<guampa> y el acceso remoto para que es?
<ubuntu> no conozco de comandos, pero el acceso remoto es para que alguien me ense;e la ruta para copiar los archivos, o sea que me ponga la muestra
<ubuntu> soy nuevo en kubuntu
<guampa> vos queres que alguien de aca se conecte a tu maquina?
<ubuntu> eso
<guampa> no, el soporte es AQUI en el canal solamente
<ubuntu> y me ayude a poner la muestra de como copiar
<guampa> no ofrezcas acceso remoto a tu computadora por aca por favor
<ubuntu> per no he encontrado alguien que con paciencia me lleve paso a paso
<guampa> entiendo, si puede ser dificil encontrar a alguien con paciencia y que todo salga bien
<guampa> igualmente no ofrezcas acceso remoto aqui, te recomiendo que no lo ofrezcas en ningun lado por cierto
<ubuntu> hace 4 a;os me paso algo similar y me ayudaron muy rapido, solo que se me olvido
<ubuntu> que me recomiendas
<guampa> que tengas paciencia y que sigas investigando
<ubuntu> valiente solucion
<ubuntu> y mientras tu te picas el culo
<guampa> es la que te puedo dar en este momento
<ubuntu> mejor dame una mamada
<m4v> ubuntu: por favor cuida tu actitud.
<guampa> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<m4v> ubuntu: ya se te explicó, por TU seguridad, no vamos a darte ayuda remota.
<ubuntu> lo que pasa es que no hay ningun tipo presto para ayudar, puras preguntas y nada de respuestas, se m
<ubuntu> yo me dedico a dar asesoria de windows y no la hago tan cardiaca, de volada la solucion y a otra cosa
<guampa> ubuntu: a veces es asi, otras tienes suerte y encontras ayuda, aca no le pagan a nadie por dar soporte
<guampa> depende de la capacidad y el tiempo disponible de los otros
<m4v> ubuntu: yo ya no entendí más tu problema, por tu último mensaje pensé que ya lo habías solucionado. Que lograste hacer el backup al usb
<ubuntu> aqui me encuentro con mucha timidez y nada de accion
<ubuntu> si lees arriba te detallo todo
<ubuntu> entrar a escritorio de win xp, copiar archivos y pasarlos a usb, eso es todo
<m4v> ubuntu: esto es internet, es como estar en la calle. No puedes asumir que todos aquí están para ayudarte, aunque es lo que tratamos de hacer en este canal.
<ubuntu> eso si, pero una vez que me han respondido a la peticion de ayuda me dejan colgado, mejor que no me respondan, si vas a hacer un favor se hace y no se queda en intento
<m4v> es que no se te entiende
<m4v> ubuntu: por tu último mensaje pensé que ya lo habías solucionado. Que lograste hacer el backup al usb
<ubuntu> no, hice una copia de una informacion que tenia en usb y la pase a la tarjetam de memoria y dejar el usb libre para hacer backup de los archivos de win xp
<ubuntu> los que tengo en el disco interno
<m4v> entonces?
<ubuntu> que tengo listo el usb para poder hacer backup, pero los archivos estan en el disco interno y requiero visualizarlos y copiarlos
<ubuntu> el disco duro interno no me lo monta como el usb externo
<m4v> no habías solucionado eso? ya dijiste una vez que no pudiste copiarlos por un error de permisos, con eso asumo que ya los podés ver
<ubuntu> exacto, los puedo visualizar pero no me permite copiar
<ubuntu> como lograr copiarlos
<m4v> arrastras y pegas
<ubuntu> no se puede
<m4v> es lo que no se entiende, si el usb lo montas normalmente tiene que tener permisos de escritura, y ya dijiste que pudiste mover archivos fuera de él
<ubuntu> de que forma se puede montar la particion para que tengas permisos para copiar
<ubuntu> recuerda que el disco duro IDE es interno y no lo toma como dispositivo de almacenamiento i externo
<m4v> no existe eso, hay permisos para lectura (para ver los archivos) y para escritura, que según lo que me decís estan bien.
<m4v> pudiste mover cosas fuera del usb, entonces tenés permisos de escritura ahí, podés ver los archivos del disco interno, entonces tienes permisos de lectura.
<m4v> no me explico como es que no puedes copiar un archivo del disco interno al usb.
<m4v> estas moviendo en vez de copiar?
<ubuntu> de las 2 formas
<ubuntu> pude copiar archivos de un dispositivo externo a otro
<m4v> entonces no tienes permisos de lectura en el disco interno?
<m4v> podés ver TODOS los archivos, verdad?
<ubuntu> si los puedo ver
<m4v> bué no entiendo
<m4v> abrí el nautilos como admin, "gksudo nautilus" en una termial y fijate de copiar con eso
<ubuntu> puedo copiar de un dispositivo externo a otro externo, lo que me interesa es copiar de un disco interno IDE a un dispositivo externo usb
<m4v> si bueno, ya te dije, pareces tener permisos de lectura en el disco interno, y permisos de escritura en el usb tienes, así que si no funciona aparentemente no es un tema de permisos
<m4v> usá el nautilus con el comando que te dije, si no funciona eso no es problema de permisos
<ubuntu> escribo el comando con comillas
<m4v> sin comillas ...
<m4v> en una terminal.
<ubuntu> bash: gksudo: command not found
<raulhugo> hola
<ubuntu> ya lo hice y el comando no funciona
<m4v> ubuntu: ... estas usando Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> buntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo nautilus
<ubuntu> sudo: nautilus: command not found
<m4v> ubuntu: eh?
<juli> hola
<ubuntu> kubuntu 5
<raulhugo> hola
<raulhugo> yo?
<juli> si
<m4v> ubuntu: 5? no existe eso
<juli> como andas?
<raulhugo> yo uso ubuntu pero ahora estoy conectado desde windows por terminal a mi ubuntu
<raulhugo> ^^
 * raulhugo se siente avergonzado de haber dicho windows
<ubuntu> perdon kubuntu 6.10
<m4v> ubuntu: y que pequeño detalle te elegiste guardar para último momento. Es lo primero que nos tedrías que haber dicho que estas usando KDE en lugar de Gnome.
<raulhugo> por que usar kde en vez de gnome?
<m4v> ubuntu: encima kde3, ya se dejó de usar.
<ubuntu> bueno, no soy el experto
<m4v> raulhugo: necesitas ayuda?
<ubuntu> jajajaja que rollo
<m4v> ubuntu: para kubuntu 6.10 debería ser "kdesudo konqueror"
<ubuntu> no funciona
<m4v> que no funciona, el comando o copiar? podés ser claro así no te tengo que preguntar que fué lo que quisiste decir?
<ubuntu> no funciona el comando
<m4v> uh huh. y que error da?
<raulhugo> nop
<raulhugo> gracias
<m4v> raulhugo: este canal es para soporte, para charlar el canal social es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ kdesudo konqueror
<ubuntu> bash: kdesudo: command not found
<m4v> y kdesu en vez de kdesudo?
<fosco_> quizá sea kdesu
<fosco_> esa versión es tan vieja...
<ubuntu> Failed to open device
<ubuntu> kbuildsycoca running...
<ubuntu> Reusing existing ksycoca
<ubuntu> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<ubuntu> konqueror: WARNING: Can't open /root/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<m4v> !paste ubuntu
<kubot> ubuntu: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<m4v> ubuntu: uh
<m4v> ubuntu: bueno, no anda el konqueror como root, vaya uno a saber...
<ubuntu> ya lo viste
<m4v> ubuntu: copiar los archivos desde la consola, con "sudo cp -r /ruta/de/los/archivos/en/el/disco/interno /ruta/del/pen/usb"
<rengo> holas buenas tardes o noces
<rengo> compre receptor tv digital por usb con antenita y control remoto. duda es puede usar ubuntu?
<Artemis3> usualmente lo mejor es, preguntar primero antes de comprar...
<rengo> la verdad si
<m4v> rengo: supongo que dependerá del receptor que hayas comprado ...
<rengo> pero se ocurrio depues so recien
<rengo> marca lst
<rengo> m4v:  como se andar
<m4v> ni idea, nunca usé un receptor tv
<rengo> pude andar analogico por pci duda puedo uno digital por usb
<Artemis3> a ver, empieza por el sistema, marca y modelo a ver que sale
<Artemis3> la respuesta no es universal, como todo en linux depende de fabricante y modelo... por eso lo correcto es averiguar primero
<Artemis3> para saber cual comprar y cual evitar
<rengo> LST ISDB-T USB DONGLE -DIGITAL SATELLITE RECEIVER
<rengo> m4v:  eso dice
<Artemis3> uhmm
<arp-> la norma en argentina es ISDB-T
<rengo> exacto yo soy argentina
<arp-> yo tengo ISDB-T
<arp-> en el tv
<arp-> y anda bien
<rengo> arp-:  podes ayudar?
<arp-> agarro los 15 canales
<Artemis3> en realidad, el soporte en linux para isdb-t es muy pobre :( si yo se que toda suramerica menos colombia adopto la norma
<arp-> hablo en el TV Led
<arp-> que trae sintonizador ISDB-T
<arp-> en la PC no lo probe
<arp-> pero vienen placas PCI y dongles USB
<arp-> los he visto
<arp-> vi que en Windows funcionan bien
<rengo> yo tengo dougle usb
<arp-> pero en Linux no se que software se anda usando
<Artemis3> si yo vi un fabricante que alegaba tener "linux driver support"
<rengo> arp si pero yo quiero anda ubnuntu
<Artemis3> chino
<arp-> ah
<arp-> no creo que use TVTime
<arp-> jeje
<Artemis3> pero esto es lo que dice en el wiki http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ISDB-T_Devices
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> por lo menos te lo reconocio
<arp-> ?
<Artemis3> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ISDB-T_USB_Devices
<arp-> um
<arp-> tirate un lsusb
<arp-> y un dmesg
<arp-> a ver si te creo los /dev
<m4v> ubuntu: ejecutá este comando "sudo fdisk -l" y pasá lo que salga con un pastebin
<m4v> !paste ubuntu
<kubot> ubuntu: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747283/
<m4v> ubuntu: ok, pero ejecuta ahora este comando "sudo fdisk -l" y pasá lo que salga
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747308/
<m4v> ubuntu: ahora haz los mismo pero con el comando "mount"
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747312/
<m4v> eh, hda1 está montado en "/home/ubuntu/<mount point>"?
<m4v> si ejecutas "ls /home/ubuntu/<mount point>" se ven tus archivos?
<ubuntu> asi es en ese esta la informacion
<ubuntu>  no paso nada http://paste.ubuntu.com/747318/
<m4v> te faltó el > al final
<ubuntu> ok
<m4v> cuando montas el disco, la parte "<mount point>" de la ruta es para que la reemplaces por algo más relevante, como "mi_disco", no para que lo dejes tal cual. :P
<m4v> no tengo un kde3 a mano para ver como se monta desde ahí
<ubuntu> ok
<m4v> no se que estas haciendo ahora, podés ver lo que está dentro de /home/ubuntu/<mount point> con ls?
<m4v> ls es el comando  para listar archivos
<ubuntu> reemplazo las palabras mount point por otras
<m4v> no, eso es cuando *montas* el disco
<m4v> ya está montado en <mount point>
<ubuntu> perdon regresemos al comando ls /home/ubuntu/<mount point> lo ingreso tal cual
<m4v> funciona?
<m4v> ves tus archivos?
<ubuntu> no
<m4v> "ls /home/ubuntu/<mount point>" no muestra nada?
<ubuntu> sol aparece
<ubuntu> > ls /home/ubuntu/<mount point>
<ubuntu> >
<m4v> ah, esperá, como tiene un espacio hay que poner una barra
<m4v> "ls /home/ubuntu/<mount\ point>"
<ubuntu> > ls /home/ubuntu/<mount\ point>
<ubuntu> >
<m4v> bueno, supongo que lo montaste mal o algo, bueno, mejor desmontarlo y montarlo de nuevo bien
<m4v> "sudo umount /dev/hda1" para desmontarlo
<ubuntu> donde es conveniente montarlo, en usb storage
<m4v> no, se monta en un directorio cualquiera
<m4v> "mkdir mi_disco" para crear el directorio donde lo vamos a montar
<ubuntu> ok
<m4v> "sudo mount /dev/hda1 mi_disco" para montarlo nuevamente, me sigues?
<m4v> si salió bien, "ls mi_disco" debería mostrar algo
<ubuntu> voy a checar
<ubuntu> no salio nada
<m4v> pasá la salida de "mount" nuevamente
<ubuntu> te paso el paste
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747341/
<m4v> esa no es la salida del comando mount
<ubuntu> ok, vamos de nuevo
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747348/
<granjero> hola, como hago para actualizar la version de pitivi que tengo en ubuntu 10.04 pitivi version 0.13.4 a la version 0.15.0 que viene en 11.10
<mimecar> si esa versión no está en un ppa es complicado
<m4v> ubuntu: uh... sigue montado donde estaba
<mimecar> depende de las dependencias que tenga
<m4v> granjero: actualiza a 11.10
<ubuntu> repeti todo
<m4v> ubuntu: "sudo umount /dev/hda1" y pasa de nuevo el resultado de mount
<m4v> ubuntu: no no, no repitas nada, porque tambien veo que hda1 está montado en 2 lugares, eso no puede estar bien. ejecuta el comando que te dije más arriba
<granjero> m4v, jajaja, no quiero hacer eso. no me gusta 11.10 en esa máquina. todavía tiene muchos bugs....
<ubuntu> este es anterior a desmontar http://paste.ubuntu.com/747353/
<m4v> granjero: puedes probar en descargar el paquetes desde packages.ubuntu.com, pero eso es una receta para cocinar paquetes rotos.
<m4v> ubuntu: bueno, no estas siguiendo los comando que te pido, te dije "sudo umount /dev/hda1" y que luego me pases el resultado del comando "mount"
<m4v> ubuntu: yo ya me estoy quedando sin tiempo y me tengo que ir, estuve varias horas con vos y no logramos nada. Será posible.
<ubuntu> este despues de desmontarhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/747357/
<ubuntu> ya es este ultimo
<m4v> ubuntu: ok, ahora "sudo mount /dev/hda1 mi_disco"
<ubuntu> listo
<ubuntu> que sigue
<m4v> "mount" y la salida
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747363/
<m4v> bien! "ls mi_disco" debería mostrar algo
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls mi_disco
<ubuntu> ls: mi_disco: Permission denied
<m4v> eh.. es raro que no te deje leer
<m4v> "sudo ls mi_disco"?
<ubuntu> ahi aparece
<ubuntu> esto aparece http://paste.ubuntu.com/747368/
<m4v> bueno lo correcto sería volver a montar el disco con permisos de lectura, pero me tengo que ir, así que copia todo con sudo
<m4v> todo lo que hay en el disco entra en el usb?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> como me paso al escritorio de windows
<m4v> es en Documents and Settings, pero no te va a dejar si no tienes root primero
<ubuntu> esta dentro de documentos and settings
<m4v> ejecuta "sudo -i"
<m4v> despues escribe "cd mi_disco/Document" y la tecla tab que te complete la ruta completa
<ubuntu> se paso a root
<panconpalta> qu manera de dormir , aca estmos d vuelta
<ubuntu> jajajja
<panconpalta> ubuntu y algun sintoma de vida <?
<ubuntu> si
<panconpalta> a mos mal
<panconpalta> menos mal
<ubuntu> sigo por aqui enrrollandome con el montaje del disco para poder ver los archivos
<m4v> ubuntu: ya esta?
<ubuntu> no  funciono el comando
<m4v> bueno, me tengo que ir.
<ubuntu> ok
<SadlyMistaken> Hola, buenas, tengo una pregunta, miren, tengo instalado "unrar" pero cuando quiero comprimir algo (no por terminal.. si no con el frontend) no me deja... tan solo zip, tar, y todas las variantes de tar... pero no RAR..
<panconpalta> mmm qu eextraño solo pinchando con el botono izquierdo ...
<panconpalta> haber dejame testiarlo ... como recien instale 10.10
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: ¿has instalado rar?
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar he instalado unrar...
<SadlyMistaken> ah, son cosas diferentes?.. uhmm...
<Artemis3> instala rar -_-
<SadlyMistaken> espera, voy a verlo.
<mimecar> unrar es el descompresort
<mimecar> descompresor
<Artemis3> aunque deberias usar otro formato
<SadlyMistaken> claro, yo pensaba que venian juntos..
<mimecar> rar es un programa shareware
<cossier> creo que hay otro que se llama rar-nonfree pero no se si lo han cambiado
<nextto> hola :)
<SadlyMistaken> el shareware? pensaba que era un tipo de compresión, aún así no tengo elección por que me lo piden en rar...
<SadlyMistaken> a mi me gusta mucho más un tar... pero bueno, son exigencias. A ver, acabo de instalar "rar" a ver si ahora puedo..
<Artemis3> 7z es mejor
<Artemis3> rar apesta
<nextto> 7z demora en descomprimir
<SadlyMistaken> Efectinavente mimecar y Artemis3, sólo tenía que instalar el rar...no bastaba con el unrar. Muchas gracias a ambos.
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: tambien esta en los repos 7zip o 7z pero no se si comprime los
<panconpalta> ese te descomprime hasta pan con mermelada
<cossier> los rar *
<panconpalta> el 7z
<nextto> 7z no es perfecto
<Artemis3> si el p7zip-full si mal no recuerdo
<nextto> alguien me lee?
<cossier> nextto: si hombre no soy ciego !!!!
<panconpalta> estamos todos leyendo
<nextto> xD
<Artemis3> no es tu imaginacion
<nextto> es que no estaba seguro xD
<SadlyMistaken> cossier el problema es que tengo que usar por coj*es rar... que le voy hacer... de todos modos, nunca he leido cual comprime más y cual menos..
<cossier> SadlyMistaken: prueba con el rar
<SadlyMistaken> Gracias a todos mucho.
<Artemis3> SadlyMistaken, es cosa de que uno tiene una licencia privativa muy pedante, y por lo tanto te amarra a sus condiciones y plataformas, es torpe usar algo asi cuando otros formatos libres se pueden usar en todos lados
<nextto> algunos comprimen mejor que otros programasdepende del tipo de archivo
<SadlyMistaken> sí sí.. ya lo tengo instalado ya funciona guay. mil gracias.
<mimecar> Artemis3: rar es un producto comercial
<nextto> its free :)
<Artemis3> ej si por casualidad tienes en tus manos una netbook china yeelong arquitectura mipsel, tendras unrar porque ese componente es libre, pero no rar, no podrías hacerlos alli.
<Artemis3> por eso nadie deberia usar (y mucho menos pedir) formato rar
<nextto> no se puede evitar la mayoria de las pelis estan comprimidas en rar
<Artemis3> de repente es un telefono con otra arquitectura, esas son las cosas que la gente no piensa hoy, y se lamentan mañana
<Artemis3> las descomprimes con unrar, pero el asunto es no crear mas rar
<Artemis3> es como la gente con libreoffice, no debe guardar los docuentos en .doc, deben usar .odt
<mimecar> depende de cada caso
<SadlyMistaken> Yo veo mucho OpenOffice y LibreOffice en las escuelas... me estoy quedando muy impresionado.
<Artemis3> mira un caso tipico "lo guarde en office 97 con el libreoffice, luego el documento lo abren queda totalmente desordenado"... Porque la persona que hizo el .doc en verdad debio darle una copia de libreoffice para abrir el .odt como corresponde
<ivedci89> esto no es una pregunta, sino una recomendacion, va para todos!:  puesto que estuve a punto de preguntarles a ustedes, pero encontre cosas, me informé y ahora quiero compartirlo con ustedes:  PASAR DE TEXTO A VOZ EN UBUNTU:   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/747398/
<panconpalta> gracias ya lo habia hecho es muy entrete
<panconpalta> XD
<SadlyMistaken> jajaja, está la versión online... y mola porque puedes ponerle voz femenina y masculina. Mola tener una herraminta así con sól un par de tecleos en la terminal
<ivedci89> yo me cree en mi /home/usuario un archivo.sh con el contenido de http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/747398/  aparte del archivo textoavoz_1  en el cual pongo el texto que quiero....    Luego, para que no me ocupe tanto el .wav resultante lo convierto a mp3 con soundconverter.   si tienen la pagina SadlyMistaken pasala por aqui...
<SadlyMistaken> Artemis3: otra solución es pasarlo a pdf...
<panconpalta> instala office en ubuntu
<panconpalta> salva nada rapido
<Artemis3> es cierto que se puede, pero no lo recomiendo, hay que configurar bien el wine
<panconpalta> puedes instalar el playolinux que te instala los ultimos wines y todo lo cesario .. ojo no todos los office se puedes instalar
<SadlyMistaken> ivedci89: escribe vozme en google, por supuesto la base está en inglés pero puedes elegir castellano luego.
<ivedci89> hasta office 07   se puede en mi experiencia...
<panconpalta> exacto
<panconpalta> si
<Artemis3> insisto lo contrario es lo correcto, crear documentos en libreoffice, para libreoffice, difundiendo libreoffice se evitan problemas
<panconpalta> solo doy opciones
<panconpalta> XD
<ivedci89> Artemis3:  no te comprendo, pero me interessa... no se de que venian hablando recien ingreso a la sala...
<Artemis3> necesitamos que todos tengan libreoffice, asi se acaba el problema. Libreoffice es software libre, no hay excusa para que no lo instalen ;)
<ivedci89> Openoffice es lo mismo?
<SadlyMistaken> ivedci89 hablabamos de usar software no libre. Que la gente se acostumbra a usarlo de forma que se creen que es libre.. y luego pasa lo que pasa..
<panconpalta> oigan tengo una
<panconpalta> pregunta
<Artemis3> si te dan un .docx y, digamos tienes windows con office2003, te están diciendo "anda a comprar el office 2007"...
<SadlyMistaken> ivedci89 ya has encontrado vozme? espero que te sirva
<panconpalta> alguien sabe de algun office que se pueda instalar como un server cloud
<panconpalta> pero qe sea bueno
<panconpalta> jajaj los pille estan googliando
<SadlyMistaken> esto... sí
<SadlyMistaken> pero no encuentro para linux
<SadlyMistaken> he de irme. Gracias por todo, Ta otraaa
<panconpalta> oie esta bueno el xampp
<panconpalta> en ubuntu corre super bien para alguien que quiere probar sus paguinas web en php . o en lo que sea para los que estan comenzado
<mimecar> panconpalta: pero no está en los repositorios
<mimecar> los programas sueltos si
<panconpalta> its works ...
<mimecar> mientras no pienses montar un servidor real con xammp todo es correcto
<ivedci89> SadlyMistaken:  siiii gracias!!!   http://vozme.com/index.php?lang=es
<panconpalta> con fines eduaciones podria ser
<panconpalta> si le sirve uselo
<panconpalta> y pudiste ver videos en hulu mimecar
<mimecar> no he usado esa web
<SadlyMistaken> En el repositorio hay unos juegos, que se supone deberían instalarse con el idioma en castellano, pero se me instalan en inglés.. es extraño. Y estoy seguro por que mi hermana en su pc se le instaló en castellano, pero no entiendo por qué.
<SadlyMistaken> Hay alguna manera por terminal de obligar a instalar en castellano?
<mimecar> ¿tienes instalado el idioma castellano completo?
<SadlyMistaken> El día que instalé ubuntu, en google busqué la manera de que tooodo se instalase en castellano, y si recuerdo haber puesto eso en la terminal
<SadlyMistaken> por ello libreoffice se instaló en castellano por ejemplo
<SadlyMistaken> pero claro lo mismo sólo era para esa aplicación
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar: instalé lo de language-pack-es, te refieres a eso?
<mimecar> desde la consola no lo he hecho
<SadlyMistaken> uhm
<SadlyMistaken> se puede hacer desde synaptic (por que estoy en maverick y tengo synaptic)
<SadlyMistaken> ?
<mimecar> en las herramientas de administracción de ubuntu puedes seleccionar el idioma
<SadlyMistaken> guau, me dice "El soporte de idiomas no está completamente instalado"
<SadlyMistaken> .... vale, voy a toquetear por aquí. Mil gracias mimecar
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar: gracias, ya lo tengo todo en castellano. Muchísimas gracias chi chi chiiii
<julian_> por que no puedo visualizar en mi browser, paginas con caracterres chinos?
<mimecar> tienes esa fuente instalada?
<julian_> mimecar, mmmm ni idea que fuentes seria pa eso..
<julian_> >:S
<panconpalta> si no lo tienes dificl que no te muestre el contenido
<panconpalta> instala estos paquetes  ttf-arphic-bkai00mp
<comandopelapapas>  tengo un problema  quiero sincronizar mi ipod  con  administrador ipod pero me dice que  no ha sido en contrado la estrucutura del directorio del ipod
<comandopelapapas>  que debo hacer
<xangua> te refieres a gtkpod comandopelapapas ¿ qué versión de ubuntu y iOS usas¿
<jaime> hola a tod@s
<jaime> Creo que tengo un problema con la tarjeta gráfica y me desfigura un poco la visión de gnome sell.
<jaime> Al actualizar los driver de ati me dice el instalador que no puede instalar los driver correspondientes.
<jaime> ¿Alguna sugerencia de como instalar dichos driver mediante consola o parecido?
<mimecar> ¿no te sirven los drivers privativos que instala ubuntu?
<jaime> mimercar, no me deja instalar los driver privativos...
<mimecar> ¿no te sale la opción?
<jaime> estoy instalando ahora mismo ....
<jaime> y enseguida te explico que comentario me da
<jaime> Lo sentimos, la instalación de este controlador falló.
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<jaime> Revisre el archivo de registro para ver más detalles: /var/log/jockey.log
<jaime> 11.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<jaime> con todas no, solo con "controlador de gráficos FGLRX propietario de ATI/amd (actualizaciones post-lanzamiento)
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones del sistema
<jaime> mimerca ¿POn todas la actualizaciones de sistema?
<jaime> no se a que te refieres
<mimecar> en una consola, sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jaime> ok
<jaime> en camino update
<jaime> vale, voy con upgrade
<jaime> va lento
<tito_> hola a todos
<jaime> hola tito_
<tito_> que tl
<tito_> es mi primera vez por aqui
<jaime> que no se la útlima
<tito_> dificil
<jaime> dificil? No hay nada imposible
<tito_> :)
<tito_> estoy usando xubuntu 11.10
<tito_> anda muy bien
<tito_> y quisiera saber de otras opiniones
<tito_> es todo
<jaime> tito_ uso ubuntu desde la 6.4 y siempre he funcionado muy bien. Siempre tengo algún ligero problema, pero con la ayuda que dan por aquí, siempre la he pdodido resolver.
<tito_> muy bueno
<mimecar> jaime: "ligero problema" y ubuntu en la misma frase no me convence :P
<jaime> mimercar , nunca he tenido un problema que no lo resolviera de una forma u otra. Mira ahora mismo el de la tarjeta. Funciono con gnome clasic y muy bien, pero he visto gnome sell y me ha gustado. Si puedo, trabaje con sell y si no se puede, pues nada, al gnome tradicional.
<jaime> A eso me refiero.
<mimecar> gnome shell funciona con el driver libre
<mimecar> en el caso de ATI
<jaime> seguro?
<jaime> vale mimecar , ha terminado el proceso. ¿VAle?
<mimecar> si ha acabado reinicia el equipo
<jaime> mimecar, reincio y funcionara?
<jaime> ok, nos vemos enseguida
<jaime> salud
<mimecar> lo tienes que hacer quieras o no :P
<jaime> hola mimecar
<jaime> funciona
<mimecar> ok
<jaime> gracias
<mimecar> siempre que instales una distribución pon todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> o pelearás con errores ya corregidos
<jaime> ok, no se me olvidará
<mimecar> tito_: si tienes cualquier duda de tu xubuntu puedes preguntar al canal
<tito_> te agradezco pero anda muy bien
<tito_> si tengo problema para adaptarme a Chromium
<tito_> supogo que es adaptación y no otra cuestion
<mimecar> chromium es algo diferente a firefox
<mimecar> otra filosofía
<tito_> si aparenta no necesitar configuración de proteccion del navegador
<gazz> hola buenas noches
<jaime> hola gazz
<tito_> hola
<gazz> alguien me sabria dar un comando para arrancar el vlc
<mimecar> "vlc"
<gazz> lo tengo instalado pero no me anda
<gazz> si
<mimecar> vlc es el comando
<gazz> ok ok
<gazz> me dice q no tengo privilegios o algo asi
<gazz> quiero ver una pelicula desde un dvd con vlc y no anda
<tito_> tenes Totem
<gazz> no
<tito_> proba de instalarlo completo
<gazz> totem??
<gazz> o vlc?
<tito_> stotem
<CdK1> hola
<CdK1> tengo un hp pavilion dm1
<tito_> Totem
<CdK1> no tengo wifi
<CdK1> alguna idea
<tito_> gazz Totem es un clásico en Linux
<gazz> ok ok
<gazz> apt-get install totem"
<tito_> fijate en synaptic  directamente
<gazz> ok ok
<gazz> lo instalé
<tito_> en synaptic solo tildas y listo
<gazz> pero me pide unos codecs o algo asi
<gazz> un segundo q pongo concretamente el q
<gazz> La reproducción de esta película requiere un complemento decodificador AC-3 (ATSC A/52) que no está instalado.
<tito_> enta a synaptic y fijate Totem
<gazz> no tengo synaptic
<tito_> que ubuntu usas
<gazz> uno raro q vi en youtube
<gazz> backtran o algo asi
<mimecar> gazz: esa es una distribución derivada de ubuntu
<gazz> lo estoy probando
<mimecar> tiene cosas diferentes a ubuntu
<gazz> si
<gazz> solo me faltan unos codecs
<gazz> para el totem
<tito_> sudo apt-get install synaptic desde consola
<gazz> La reproducción de esta película requiere un complemento decodificador AC-3 (ATSC A/52) que no está instalado.
<mimecar> gazz: tendrás que añadir el repositorio de mediubuntu
<mimecar> tito_: synaptic suele estar instalado en ubuntu
<mimecar> en la 11.10 se usa otro programa
<gazz> si
<gazz> está instalado
<mimecar> añade ese repositorio y tendrás los codecs
<gazz> como lo hago??
<mimecar> !mediubuntu
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'mediubuntu'.
<gazz> ok
<mimecar> !medubuntu
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'medubuntu'.
<gazz> apt-get install medubuntu"
<mimecar> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mimecar> tienes que añadir ese repositorio
<jahdyestroh> gazz: vlc en backtrack como root no funciona
<jahdyestroh> corre solo en usuario normal
<tito_> OJO es mediubuntu
<mimecar> tito_: no es seguro que le funcione
<gazz> no
<gazz> no funciona
<gazz> ni el mediubuntu
<mimecar> gazz: ¿has añadido el repositorio o has usado apt?
<gazz> ni el vlc
<mimecar> vlc está en ese repositorio, no se lo que has instalado
<gazz> e ido al enlace q me has dado y lo e copiado en la terminal
<mimecar> ... que has copiado?
<gazz> el repositorio
<gazz> q ponia ahi
<gazz> no se
<gazz> no tengo niidea
<mimecar> tienes que entrar en la web y usar las comandos para instalar el repositorio
<tito_> no hay problema
<gazz> lo q pone ahi lo e copiado a la terminal y e presionado enter
<mimecar> pon en pastebin lo que has puesto en la consola
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Antonio23> buenas
<tito_> buenas
<gazz> La reproducción de esta película requiere un complemento decodificador AC-3 (ATSC A/52) que no está instalado.
<Antonio23> alguien sabe como se editan los menus en gnome 3.2.1?
<Antonio23> e buscado en google y parece que nadie puso ningun tuto aun
<mimecar> gazz: pon los comandos que has puesto en la consola
<gazz> http://pastebin.com/TmqVWngT
<mimecar> vale, ya lo has instalado
<mimecar> ahora puedes instalar VLC de los repositorios
<tito_> gazz podes bajar la pelicula desde google
<gazz> no es bajarla
<gazz> si no q tengo q proyectar una peli desde un dvd
<tito_> verla online
<gazz> no
<tito_> por
<gazz> desde un dvd / disco
<gazz> porq es una presentacion d un amigo
<tito_> disculpa
<gazz> no esta esta peli en internet
<tito_> no te enojes
<gazz> no no
<gazz> sorry
<gazz> me expresé mal
<gazz> no me enojo, ni mucho menos
<tito_> hay otra manera
<gazz> hos agradezco la ayuda
<gazz> dime
<tito_> exciste dropbox
<gazz> si
<gazz> pero tengo q reproducirla desde ese mismo cd
<gazz> bueno dvd al caso
<tito_> echale un vistazo a dropbox
<gazz> lo tengo instalado en otra computadora
<gazz> con win
<gazz> pero q quieres q haga con dropbox
<gazz> ???
<tito_> dropbox funciona en windows y en linux
<gazz> q pase ahi la peli y verla desde ahi===??
<gazz> si lo sé
<tito_> asi es
<gazz> pero creo q hay algo q no me explicado bien
<tito_> dime
<gazz> solo puedo reproducirla desde el dvd
<gazz> no hay mas opcion
<gazz> q esa
<tito_> tenes 1 o 2 pc
<gazz> y lo quiero o desde vlc o desde totem
<gazz> 2
<gazz> pero la q va a reproducir el dvd es un portatil
<gazz> q se lo tengo q dejar a mi novia preparado
<tito_> Dale a Totem que es mas sencillo
<gazz> si
<gazz> pero le faltan codecs
<gazz> reinicio???
<gazz> igual es eso
<xangua> !dvd | gazz
<kubot> gazz: Para saber como hacer funcionar un DVD en Ubuntu, mirese la página: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Reproducir_DVD
<pirateao> hoy en mi primer dia en ubuntu y aqui, estoy contento de liberarme de guindous
<tito_> hay un sitio que dice primeros pasos despues de instalar ubuntu
<xangua> muchos
<alfonso> hola
<pirateao> gracias. es q me fue de 10, todo me salió bien, tengo todo instalado
<pirateao> lo q necesito por lo menos
<pirateao> :)
<alfonso> hay alguien por aquí, ahora que maneje latex
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-24
<canihojr> buenass
<canihojr>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<canihojr> re
<canihojr> alguien conoce algun tutorial para crear extensiones de gnome-shell? alguna documentacion? no encuentro ná en san google! >.<
<gazz> hola
<gazz> alguien sabe como poner los manuales *man en español???
<canihojr> gazz, escribe en consola: sudo apt-get install manpages-es
<gazz> ok canihojr
<gazz> canihojr: sigue en inglés... debo reiniciar??
<canihojr> instala tambien: sudo apt-get install manpages-es-extras
<canihojr> extra
<canihojr> sin S alfinal
<gazz> ok
<gazz> sigue  en inglés
<gazz> canihojr, reinicio??
<canihojr> en teoria no
<canihojr> de que buscas el MAn? quizás
<canihojr> del comando que busques, no esté traducido
<gazz> de cualquier cosa
<canihojr> no te aparece nada en español?
<canihojr> man ls
<canihojr> ?
<gazz> por ejemplo ls ó vim
<gazz> pero d todo en general
<canihojr> mmm ubuntu?
<gazz> si
<canihojr> version?
<gazz> 11.10
<canihojr> recien instalado?
<gazz> si
<canihojr> ve a soporte de idiomas
<gazz> man ls ya me sale en español
<gazz> dnd??
<canihojr> al abrirlo por primera vez, te dirá que hay paquetes de idioma que instalar....
<canihojr> dile que si ^^
<canihojr> gazz, en unity, no sabria decirte exactamente... uso gnome-shell....
<canihojr> pero se debe llamar igual, soporte de idiomas
<gazz> ok ok
<gazz> aplicando cambios
<gazz> canihojr, aplicó cambios pero no me los pasó todos al español
<canihojr> en teoria, deberia de ser así... si alguno no está en español, debe de ser porque no esté traducido...., estoy probando algunos basicos y ami si me aparecen... (acabo de instalar esos 2 paquetes)
<canihojr> hay alguno que no te salga? (para comprobar que ami tampoco...)
<gazz> si, man cat ....por ejemplo
<canihojr> pues va ser que cat, por ejemplo, no está traducido...
<canihojr> que curioso.. :/
<gazz> jejejeje
<gazz> man vim
<canihojr> http://ditec.um.es/~piernas/manpages-es/ esta es la pagina oficial del proyecto, (creo)
<canihojr> pues es la ultima version
<canihojr> 1.55... asi, que lo que haya traducido, te saldrá traducido, lo que no te salga, sencillamente, no está traducido (una lastima)
<gazz> q quieres decir???
<gazz> aaaaaaaaa
<gazz> ok o k
<gazz> entendí
<gazz> estaria bien q lo traducieran
<gazz> jjejejejje
<gazz> :$
<canihojr> hay muchos otros comandos que si que estan
<canihojr> por ejemplo, man ifconfig
<canihojr> grep
<canihojr> iwconfig, tampoco está xD
<gazz> jejejeje
<gazz> :$
<ivedci89-desktop> W: Error de GPG: http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release: Las siguientes firms fueron inválidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ivedci89-desktop> qué pasa con esto? cómo lo arreglo?
<ivedci89-desktop> Se ha producido un error
<ivedci89-desktop> Se proporcionaron los siguientes detalles:
<xangua> !gpg | ivedci89-desktop
<kubot> ivedci89-desktop: Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<xangua> (19:54:32) ubottu: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<xangua> ubottu dice que la llave es 437D05B5 para el repositorio oficial
<julian_> Alguien a trabajado con free nx? no he logrado hacer funcionar el samba sharing.. server cliente...? alguna configuracion especial o que puedo ver en cuanto logs o cosas?
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias Xangua
<Tukeke> Colo_ar, epale
<Colo_ar> estoy vivo
<trrees> hay alguien?
<fzeta> bon día ;-)
<gonzo__> buenos dias
<gonzo__> alguien sabe configurar/inroducir el router en ubuntu 11.10
<gonzo__> buenos dias
<gonzo__> alguien sabe configurar/inroducir el router en ubuntu 11.10
<gonzo__>  alguien sabe configurar/inroducir el router en ubuntu 11.10
 * xoan buenas
<lopulus> hola: cuando intento actualizar me sale el siguiente mensaje: W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tobydox/ultrastardx/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<lopulus> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tobydox/ultrastardx/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<lopulus> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<panconpalta> XD
<jaime_> hola a tod@s
<panconpalta> hola jaime_
<panconpalta> welcome
<SrTW> Buenas. Una pregunta, por favor. Si yo desde el usuario A acceso a mi máquina virtual, y quiero, desde B, acceder a la misma máquina virtual (virtualbox-ose), ¿qué tendría que hacer? Copiar mi .virtualbox al home de B o qué? Gracias de antemano.
<gazz> hola buenas tardes
<gazz> SrTW, lo siento no lo sé...tú sabes porq linux me ha añadido mas grup al inicio???
<SrTW> gazz: "grup" o "grub"? ¿Cómo que más? ¿Te refieres a que te sale de que inicies con numeros diferentes (kernels) y a prueba de fallos, etc. etc.?
<SrTW> !detalles gazz
<kubot> gazz: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<panconpalta> SrTW, es interesante .. quieres acceder remoramente a una maquina virtual
<panconpalta> encontre un articulo
<panconpalta> en internet ya que he estado testtiando alguns systemas operativos con virtualbox
<gazz> perdon
<gazz> grub
<gazz> si si eso con diferentes versiones
<SrTW> panconpalta: No exactamente, es la misma máquina y el mismo O.S. . ¿Podrías pasarme ese artículo, por favor? Me es de interés.
<gazz> eso es un error?? me ocupa disco?
<panconpalta> okas
<panconpalta> te lo envio por pv
<gazz> diferentes kernel
<SrTW> gazz: Puedes quitarlo si deseas (y te diré cómo si quieres), no, no ocupada "nada".
<gazz> ok ok
<SrTW> gazz: Sale porque viene así...
<gazz> como se quita?? asi ya lo sé para proximas veces...
<gazz> si , me salienron como 3 opciones, prueba d fallos , modo seguro, etc pero hoy a amanecido como por duplicado
<xangua> cuando actualices a la próxima versión de ubuntu se quitarán ;)
<gazz> ok
<SrTW> gazz: http://blog.opensys911.net/modificar-el-grub-de-forma-facil/
<gazz> grax a todos!
<panconpalta> que trabaja bien axel  es para descargar por terminal
<panconpalta> bueno creo que hoy me cambio a debian
<yaomingx> buenas
<panconpalta> one question
<panconpalta> ubuntu o debian ? y porque ?
<guampa> panconpalta: proba en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<panconpalta> okas guampa ...
<panconpalta> gracias
<julian> PREGUNTA: como creo un usuario con el comando useradd... es decir como le coloco el password? y esas cosas?
<pirateao> buenas, tengo ubuntu 11.10 y quiero ponerlo por defecto (tengo el w7) gracias
<pirateao> alguien tiene idea, desde ya gracias
<panconpalta> hola
<panconpalta> con quien etsba hablando
<guampa> julian: passwd <usuario>
<Damuru> hola gente tengo una consulta estaba probando unos clientes de mensajeria instantanea los cuales instale pero no me aparecen como instalados
<Damuru> como los puedo desinstalar?
<Inframundo> Damuru sistema ubuntu?  (:))
<Damuru> si 11.10
<Inframundo> Damuru abri una consola ( terminal ) y ponele: "sudo apt-get remove nombredetumensajeriainstantanea"
<Damuru> instale uno llamado goober el cual descargue el paquete .deb de su pagina
<Damuru> instalo pero no funciona :P
<Inframundo> JA.!
<Damuru> y luego instale Jitsi ese si funciono no esta mal pero no es de mi gusto como tampoco pidgin ni empaty
<g4zz> bye
<Damuru> una pregunta emesene muestra todos los protocolos al mismo tiempo?
<Damuru> o solo puedes iniciar con un protocolo a la vez?
<fosco_> que yo sepa solo uno a la vez
<fosco_> pero hace tiempo q no lo uso, quizá las versiones más nuevas hayan superado eso
<academia> como puedo combinar celdas en office libre
<fosco_> tienes un botón para hacer eso justo a la derecha de los botones de alineacion
<fosco_> de nada
<Damuru> alguien ha probado nimbuzz con wine?
<pirateao> pregunta: como cambiar el arranque por defecto, tengo el w7 y quiero q sea ubuntu (tengo ubuntu 11.10)
<pirateao> tengo los 2 sistemas operativos
<pirateao> estoy familiarizado con linux y quiero empezar a patear a guindous :)
<fosco_> pirateao, http://www.muylinux.com/2010/11/22/grub-customizer-2-0-personaliza-tu-grub2/
<pirateao> el startupmanager no funca en el 11.10
<fosco_> algunas cosas sí, otras no
<pirateao> m, no pude cambiar con el orden, no sé porque
<pirateao> *el orden
<fosco_> lee el enlace q te he puesto
<fzeta> :-)
<pirateao> fosco ya lo tengo instalado al grub cust...
<pirateao> pero no se si lo sé usar...
<pirateao> para q arranque en ubuntu 11.10?
<pirateao> opcion 1?
<pirateao> tengo 4 opciones
<pirateao> Pregunta: ayuda para proceder con el grub customizer
<pirateao> quiero cambiar orden de arranque por defecto
<pirateao> pasar de guindous a ubuntu 11.10
<jaime_> hola a tod@s
<matusalem> comandos para instalar paquetes .deb
<matusalem> alguien sabe
<mimecar> sudo dpkg -i paquete
<mimecar> pero es aconsejable que instales el programa de los repositorios
<[Q]3rV[0]> Helo
<matusalem> como instalar perl
<mimecar> abres el centro de software y lo instalas
<fzeta> mimecar: para que? luego te piras y ni las gracias das..
<fzeta> ostia!! me eh equivocado
<fzeta> me refería a matusalem
<fzeta> el tab...
<matusalem> como abres el programa perl
<matusalem> claro que si doy las gracias
<mimecar> perl programa
<mimecar> fzeta: ya no te ajunto :P
<ubuX> que tal,   tengo un problema,  tengo un equipo dell studio 1555 y me acabo de subir a ubuntu 11.10 pero no me reconoce la tardjeta inalambrica y no recuerdo el comando para ver que caracteristica tiene y bajarlo del fabricante o similar alguien puede apoyarme?
<mimecar> que entiendes por "subir a ubuntu 11.10"?
 * cousteau supone que "actualizar"
<ubuX> mimecar actualice mi ubuntu a una nueva version
<mimecar> que versión tenías antes?
<ubuX> 11.8 algo asi... ya cuenta con unity
<mimecar> 11.4?
<ubuX> efectivamente
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones de la 11.10?
<ubuX> haber.. .permiteme verificar. sudo apt-get update
<ubuX> con eso  ¿verdad?
<mimecar> y con sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> tendrás que conectarte por cable
<ubuX> :$ ok
<ubuX> efectivamente.
<UbuX> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<esmirlin> wenas!
<UbuX> no puedo instalar inalamabrica en mi dell studio 1555
<mimecar> ¿ya has puesto las actualizaciones?
<UbuX> me dice esto
<UbuX> > 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados
<mimecar> conectandote por el cable?
<UbuX> sudo apt--get upgrade
<UbuX> estoy por cable
<UbuX> y nomas nada
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig -a
<mimecar> te sale la tarjeta wifi?
<esmirlin> mimecar: una cosilla que sé que tu entiendes, usando gnome shell en ubuntu, cuando abro alguna aplicación como nautilus o gedit, el menu de la aplicación desaparece un instante y vuelve a reaparecer, creo que el problema es el menu global de unity, hay alguna forma de solucionarlo sin que unity salga afectado¿? (estoy utilizando ambos, gnome shell y unity hasta que me decida por uno, porque para mí lo perfecto sería gnome shel
<esmirlin> l con el menu global y el que se integre en la barra superior de unity)?
<mimecar> esmirlin: no lo he usado con el menú superior de unity
<esmirlin> no no
<mimecar> y esperemos que no lo añadan a gnome 3 de serie
<esmirlin> a ver
<esmirlin> a ver, tú estás en gnome shell verdad?
<esmirlin> mimecar:
<mimecar> si, pero no en ubuntu
<esmirlin> aahh
<esmirlin> usas fedora entonces¿?
<mimecar> en el ordenador real si, ubuntu lo tengo virtualizado
<esmirlin> mimecar: fedora 16?
<mimecar> si
<UbuX> mimecar  no aparece la tarjeta
<mimecar> en la 11.4 te funcionaba?
<UbuX> efectivametne
<UbuX> efectivamente*
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> puede ser que tengas una actualización incompleta
<rengo> alfuien un server usa nalgios?
<rengo> *lguien
<rengo> alguien
<rengo> madie usa nalgios?
<fosco_> madie
<jaime_> hola rengo, ¿en que idioma hablas?
<fosco_> xDD
<jaime_> bueno familia, me voy a lo-los.
<jaime_> saludos a tod@s. Buenas noches.
<UbuX> No sirvio
<UbuX> :S  damm it..
<mimecar> prueba el live cd de ubuntu 11.10
<rengo> nadie usa nalgios su servers?
<neyder> buenas noches a todos
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-25
<neyder> Hola a todos
<nicoperu23> Hola
<jose> hola necesito ayuda como puedo instalar perl5 que sea la version 5
<jose> hola necesito ayuda como puedo instalar perl5 que sea la version 5
<xangua> sudo apt-get install perl jose
<jose> me dice que que ya esta instalado
<jose> como puedo ejecutar el perl
<jose> quiero saber que version es
<orionman> hi  friends  again..
<orionman> ohhh  espanol
<orionman> lo havia  olvidado
<orionman> gente....
<comandopelapapas> debian vs ubuntu  cual es mejor?????????'
<xangua> !ot | comandopelapapas
<kubot> comandopelapapas: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<orionman> alguien  sabe si es posible configurar el bios  de un netbook [ todavia no la he comprado ] para botear por usb usando uneboot para instalarle linux?
<comandopelapapas> que pena lo siento  , escribi eso porque me estan preguntando no mas
<xangua> pss la otra vez que agarre una netbook de alguien para probar oneiric, lo pude configurar sin problema orionman
<orionman> xangua  alteraste  el bios  para instalar?
<xangua> aaah, no.....solo arranque el usb orionman
<guampa> orionman: cualquier notebook de las nuevas arranca de usb
<xangua> bios para instalar¿¿
<orionman> las netboook  actuales  por defecto arrancan por usb?
<guampa> todas soportan el arranque usb
<orionman> intente pasar linux a un  usb usando uneboot  pero  no se  si  se instalo  se quedada en 41 %
<orionman> se  quedaba  digo
<orionman> no sabe  si por dvd externo tambien  se le  puede instalar  linu usando  un  disco??
<orionman> tengo el  disco  ya  quemado pero ls netbook  no  traen  lector  cd  o dvd
<xangua> orionman: booteas desde una memoria usb, en ubuntu.com te dice como
<guampa> no te sabria decir orionman, pero calculo que si que habria problema
<orionman> bueno... me imagino  que alguien  lo habra intentado  ...y  quiza  no este  ahora   en el  chat..
<guampa> que NO habria problema
<orionman> guampa  ya lo provste?
<guampa> si lo hubiera probado te sabria decir
<orionman> porque  mi otra  vieja compu   tiene  danado  el  cd  room  le  compre  uno externo  pero  el bios   solo permite botear  por  lo  instalado " como  interno'
<orionman> nome  funciono..
<orionman> bueno..  tendre que intentar  algo  diferente
<guampa> las compus mas viejas no reconocen las unidades usb
<guampa> (desde bios digo)
<orionman> los  bios  modernos reconocen  para botear  desde perifericos  externos?
<orionman> digo  aun  yo  no lo he provado  asi...
<guampa> usb, si
<orionman> bueno gente   gracias  por  las  sujerencias... hasta  luego..
<G0di> buenas noches, alguien me puede ayudar porfavor ?
<admonarelis> hola necesito ayuda para entender la configuracion de mi servidor irc
<estudiant> Hola, acabo de cerrar sin guardar un documento de gedit T_T
<estudiant> es imposible recuperarlo no? T_T
<estudiant> pensaba que era otra cosa y le di a "cerrar sin guardar" -.-
<estudiant> supongo que no es posible recuperarlo -.-
<estudiant> en fin... aprende duramente...
<estudiant> en fin, adios!
<estudiant> y recordad: Guardad vuestros trabajos de forma frecuente.
<muay-guy> cuanto tiempo es razonable esperar la finalizacion de un dvd a 2x?
 * xoan buenas
<filo> alguien puede probar a hacerme ssh?
<filo> parece que no se puede acceder desde la red externa
<jorge> ar skype 64bits y no e podido e googleado y todo pero nada alguna idea ?
<jorge> me descargure el .deb d skype 64bits ejecute dpkg -i pero cuando hago clic en el icono no pasa nada ;;;;;;
<jorge> ???
<jachavez> buenos dias, alguno me puede orientar, como cambiar los iconos en ubuntu 11.10
<gazz> hola...
<gazz> tengo un pequeño problema... tengo un disco externo q en windous si q me lo reconoce y hasta ahora linux tamb, pero desde hace un par de dias me da este error cuando intento acceder a él...
<gazz> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup: magic: 0xffffffff  size: 1024  usa_ofs: 65535  usa_count: 65534: Invalid argument
<gazz> Record 4 has no FILE magic (0xffffffff)
<gazz> Failed to open $AttrDef: Input/output error
<gazz> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output error
<gazz> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<gazz> perdón
<gazz> alguien sabe el porq de este error?
<gazz> http://pastebin.com/hyH54QYJ
<xangua> supongo que leíste el mensaje verdad gazz ¿¿
<gazz> si xangua
<xangua> ahí te dice precisamente que hacer
<gazz> pedí disculpas..
<gazz> aaaa pues no me llego nada
<gazz> dnd me lo mandaste por privado?
<xangua> en el mensaje que pegaste, leelo
<gazz> ok ok grax
<gazz> pero no entiendo porq con win si lo reconoce y ahora con linux, no... cuando antes no tenia ningún problema..
<gazz> tiene solución?
<palmagro>  /j #cultureplex
<julian> freenx vs x2go server ??? Cual consume menos recursos con usuarios simultanios?
 * chilicuil tambien le gustaria saber la respuesta
<julian> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jorge> problemas instalando skype 64bits baje el .deb ejecute no dio error pero al hacer clic no hace nada
<NoOxz> necesito una unidad virtual alguien tiene alguna idea de esta!
<jachavez> una consulta gnomebaker no viene un ubuntu 11.10
<cousteau> jachavez, omg es cierto
<cousteau> jachavez, parece ser que lo han quitado de repos, no sé por qué...
<cousteau> supongo que daría problemas y no estaría en desarrollo
<cousteau> siempre te lo puedes bajar, compilar e instalar
<jachavez> es que intente quemar undisco con brasero y me dio error
<jachavez> hay que instalarle algo al sistema para que pueda quemar
<jachavez> caray sigue sin gustarme unity y el gnome clasico no me carga :(
<jachavez> cousteau, que entorno grafico usas
<cousteau> ubuntu 10.10 con gnome y metacity
<cousteau> considerando probar e17, pero me da pereza
<jachavez> jajaj ese tenia en 11.10 pero no me gusta el unity jajaja
<jachavez> no se por que no me gusta este unity xD
 * jachavez regreso reiniciando
<cousteau> no, en 11.10 tendrías unity, no metacity
<marcomvh> buen dia
<lexwin> alguien sabe como puedo desintalar un codigo que acabo de compilar en ubuntu?
<NoOxz> necesito montar una unidad virtual alguien sabe de uno bueno
<lexwin> virtual box
<lexwin> ha en linux no se
<cousteau> lexwin, instalaste con sudo make install?
<cousteau> si es así, prueba sudo make uninstall
<NoOxz> lo que necesito es monatr una ISO
<cousteau> en el directorio del código fuente
<lexwin> si lo instale con sudo cousteau  el paquete gammu
<cousteau> NoOxz, sudo mount -o loop archivo.iso /mnt
<cousteau> lexwin, espera, es un paquete?
<cousteau> cómo lo instalaste?
<lexwin> no perdon un codigo corretico
<NoOxz> gracias
<lexwin> hice ./configure despues make despues make install ahora como se desintala no encuentro la info en el manual
<cousteau> lexwin, prueba con make uninstall
<lexwin> si ya probe voy a probar de nuevo
<cousteau> si da error tipo "make: uninstall: target not found" es que no está preparado para desinstalarse así
<cousteau> y tendrás que buscar en el README o el INSTALL cómo se desinstala, y si no sale, supongo que tocará borrar lo que se haya instalado (que normalmente está en /usr/local/)
<lexwin> y si ahi esta
<lexwin> esto me reporta
<lexwin> make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo «uninstall».  Alto.
<cousteau> vaya, pues habrá que desisntalar a mano
<cousteau> de todas formas, ¿por qué no usas el que ya hay en repositorios?
<lexwin> y estoy probando y el codigo como que tiene mas de alguna cositas extras
<NoOxz> cual es el fichero de destino al tratar de montar una ISO\
<NoOxz> mejor dicho el punto de montaje.
<juchipilo> el que tu elijas
<NoOxz> necesito instalar unos idiomas p
<jhr_> alguien instalo devsec-3.x.x.tar,gz o tiene una ya copilado que me lo pueda pasar gracias
<juchipilo> NoOxz: deja de preguntar por privado
<caballer1negro> hay algùn paquete de estabilidad para ubuntu 11.04 ?
<juchipilo> para eso esta el canal aca
<caballer1negro> es el peor de la historia =/
<caballer1negro> se cuelga mal
<caballer1negro> la tengo instalada en 5 pcs distintas =/
<caballer1negro> hola hola
<caballer1negro> hola
<jhr_> caballer1negro : metele una cuña al lado contrario del que este torcido
<canihojr> buenass
<canihojr> gnome-shell-extension-tool no me funciona, alguien sabe algo? xD
<ivedci89> se puede grabar desde microfono, pero sin entorno grafico, o sea, desde la terminal?
<jachavez> ivedci89, recordmydesktop
<ivedci89> si??? encontre esto en internet: sudo apt-get install ecasound
<ivedci89> ecasound -i:/dev/dsp -o:filename.ogg
<ivedci89> pero eso de recordmydesktop cómo lo utilizo?
<ivedci89> lo estoy instalando jachavez
<jorge> necesito instalar skype 64bits y no e podido e googleado y todo pero nada alguna idea ? me descargure el .deb d skype 64bits ejecute dpkg -i pero cuando hago clic en el icono no pasa nada ???????????????????
<ivedci89> me graba el microfono y la imagen... pero eso no pesaria mucho???
<ivedci89> jachavez:
<darkgod_> hola amigos que tal, alguien sabe de algun otro software que sirva para modificar imagenes de ubuntu a nuestro gusto? que no sea ubuntu customization kit...
<darkgod_> existe algun otro?
<mimecar> jorge: lanza el programa desde la consola
<seba266> hola sala alguien sabe como hacer una busqueda con el comando find porque no encuentro el archvo solicitado
<seba266> hola sala alguien sabe como hacer una busqueda con el comando find porque no encuentro el archvo solicitado
<jahdyestroh> seba no es necesario repetir
<seba266> ok fue sin querer
<seba266> quiero buscar un archivo que no me deja encontrarlo con el buscador de gnome
<GridCube> seba266, find . -name '*.txt'
<seba266> existira una forma que el buscador de gnomme perminta encontrar archivo de directorios del sistema????
 * GridCube shrughs
<GridCube> ni siquiera se que es eso, xfce no tiene buscador
<seba266> shrughs es un genome buscador ?
<GridCube> XD no es ingles para hace "asi" con los hombros
<mimecar> seba266: que falla en el comando que te ha dado GridCube
<kristian_> hola
<inbitado34> como sé si el video que sale en el monitor es DVI ?  placa ati, hd5770 con salida y cable dvi hacia el monitor ?
<guampa> inbitado34: selecciona la entrada digital desde el monitor o desenchufa el cable analogico
<inbitado34> guampa, el cable del monitor hacia la tarjeta tiene las dos puntas dvi, eso ya resuleve?
<mimecar> si solo tienes DVI...
<guampa> en ese caso basta comprobar que ves cualquier cosa en la pantalla
<guampa> solo puede ser "DVI" ...
<inbitado34> cualquier cosa como qué
<guampa> como una pelota dibujada por un videojuego
<mimecar> inbitado34: ves imágenes en el monitor?
<inbitado34> sí mimecar
<inbitado34> normal
<mimecar> eso son "cosas"
<inbitado34> jaja
<inbitado34> lo que pasa es que si al conectar el cable con dos puntas dvi (de la tarjeta al monitor) hay que hacer algo más en el xorg ?  ejemplo xrandr --addmode DVI-0 ?
<mimecar> ¿cual es el problema que tienes con ubuntu?
<inbitado34> ninguno, como nunca tuve cable DVI, quería saber si hay algo que hacerle al ubuntu, setapear alguna cosa
<guampa> el cable DVI solo permite usar señal DVI
<inbitado34> ok
<guampa> si estas viendo "cosas" en la pantalla con el cable DVI, es bastante evidente que ya no tenes que hacer mas nada
<inbitado34> alguien sabe algo sobre problemas con java y los drivers ati ?
<inbitado34> tenía una tarjeta nvidia 8500, decidí comprar una mejorcita, ati hd5770, me está gustando, pero hay un programa basado en java megajogos-premium
<mimecar> el nombre de ese programa no da mucha confianza
<inbitado34> donde juego dominó, que con la ati se desconfigura, se pierden los contrincantes y las piezas, con la gforce no pasaba eso
<inbitado34> es un site brasilero megajogos.com.br, me asocié por 6 meses pa jugar dominó principalmente
<mimecar> escribe un correo a la página
<inbitado34> ellos tienen un programa para jugar online, sólo funciona con java sun con el open java no, pero ahora con la ati me está dando ese problema
<inbitado34> y me da el mismo problema en opensuse 11.4 kde, en cambio puse la basura de windows 7 y sí funciona bien allí
<mimecar> estas usando la versión de Java de Oracle?
<inbitado34> sí, ese programa sólo funciona con java de oracle
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<inbitado34> 11.10 unity
<inbitado34> bajé los últimos drivers de ati versión 11.11, me está gustando la tarjeta mucho, pero sólo tengo ese problema con java
<mimecar> ¿los drivers son del repositorio de ubuntu?
<inbitado34> no, pero en otra instalación sí, los instalé directo del soporte de ubuntu a drivers propietarios
<inbitado34> y da el mismo problema
<inbitado34> tengo dos ubuntus, opensuse 11.4 kde y ahora puse windows 7 tambien
<inbitado34> bueno, gracias por la ayuda sobre DVI, lo de java voy a seguir investigando en la web, nos vemos
<pirateao> Buenas tardes!
<pirateao> Pregunta: soy nuevo con ubuntu 11.10, tuve problemas con el audio del vlc
<pirateao> tuve q instalr mplayer
<pirateao> saben q problema puede estar pasando?
<pirateao> drama con el audio del vlc
<pirateao> :)
<pirateao> Ayuda: necesito ayuda con vlc
<pirateao> :)
<mint> Se puede usar la carpeta home de ubuntu en mint?
<xangua> si tienes montado tu home aparte puedes usarlo en cualquier distro
<mimecar> si, pero te pueden salir algunos problemas
<fzeta> iep!
<xangua> en una partición aparte*
<mint> E tenido agunos problemas cuando intenete eso con fedora, pero no me dejaba acceder a los archivos, segun por que debia poner el mismo usauario y contrasenha, es igual si la carpeta esta encriptada o no?
<mimecar> ambas distribuciones tienen que usar el mismo UID para el usuario
<mimecar> si está cifrada tendrás que montarla
<mimecar> en el caso de tener programas en versiones diferentes te puede dar problemas
<mint> mmmm, entonces es recomedable tener una particion de home y otra de datos?
<mimecar> home solo debe contener datos
<mimecar> si compartes la partición, tus programas tienen que ser de versiones similares
<mint> Pero has dicho que puede dar problemas, como si son solo datos
<mimecar> si un programa en una versión tiene una configuración
<mimecar> y en una versión nueva se modifica la configuración te dará errores
<mint> eso suponiendo que sea una version nueva, si se pone la misma, actualizara la configuracion cuando actualice?
<mint> jaja
<mimecar> puedes garantizar que ambas distribuciones coinciden en todas las versiones?
<mint> no, pero hablo de ubuntu, mint, no son casi lo mismo?
<mimecar> "casi"
<mint> si, ese casi da muchos problemas
<mint> ok, mejor desde cero. otra cosa, en necesario encriptar home?
<mint> recomendable, digo
<mimecar> tienes datos que no quieres que nadie vea?
<mint> siempre, pero, que no vea quien? si con un livecd te da acceso  a los archivos, de que sirve?
<mimecar> ... si está cifrada no la puedes ver con un live cd
<mint> entonces o di permisos al livecd o no habia encriptado, es posible dar permisos con livecd?
<mimecar> que entiendes por dar permiso?
<mint> que pueda modificar los archivos de una particion ecriptada
<mimecar> tendrás que montar la partición cifrada poniendo la clave de cifrado
<mint> ok, ultima, los comandos en terminal de mint son los mismos que ubuntu?
<mimecar> si
<mint> de todas formas no me los se, ok, gracias
<mimecar> si no sabes el password has perdido el acceso a esos datos
<mint> yo si lo se,pero con fedora me creo otro home aparte, aun sabiendo el mismo usuario y pass y montando l particion
<mint> parece que no es la ultima, como entro al directorio cifrado con un livecd? (tengo el pass)
<mint> bueno, una mas sencillas, es posible actualizar un livecd?
<mint> us
<mint> b
<mimecar> mint: no
<mimecar> no se si ubuntu puede usar jigdo para crear una iso actualizada
<mimecar> Debian si que lo permite
<mint> lastima, queria loguearme como root en la terminal, hay mucha diferencia entre "sudo su" y "sudo -s"?
<mint> checare eso de jigdo despues
<omar> hola a todos
<FerchoLP> hola
<omar> consulta: quiero hacer zoom en mi escritorio, para cuando hago presentaciones, y me gustaría que e zoom tuviera efecto tipo lupa, donde todo se oscurece y el círculo de la lupa se vea aumentado
<omar> se puede hacer eso?
<FerchoLP> mm, tal vez con compiz se pueda hacer, aver
<FerchoLP> sí
<FerchoLP> con compiz se puede hacer
<FerchoLP> pero tal vez existe alguna otra aplicación para hacerlo
<cousteau> el qué? (acabo de llegar)
<omar> ok, voy a mirar eso
<omar> FerchoLP,  mira esto. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5FnEEwElDg&feature=player_embedded#!
<omar> ahí está el efecto que busco, pero ahí está en mac, creo
<FerchoLP> gnome mag hace algo parecido
<FerchoLP> no sé si será tan paquete como el de mac... jaja
<omar> mmm ok, buscaré cómo hacerlo con compiz
<omar> tengo fe a Ubuntu
<FerchoLP> lo que pasa es que en compiz no te amplia esa parte sola
<FerchoLP> te hace un zoom de toda la pantalla
<cousteau> se parece al plugin Magnify de Compiz, sí...
<FerchoLP> ahh tenes razón, yo estaba mirando el desktop zoom en vez del magnifier
<omar> acabo de encontrar un tuto de cómo hacerlo con compiz
<FerchoLP> tenés que activar el plugin Magnifier y configurar los shortcuts
<FerchoLP> sale andando de una
<FerchoLP> alguien sabe cómo solucionar el tema de "Error de GPG: http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release: Las firmas siguientes no fueron válidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive"
<FerchoLP> probé todas las soluciones que encontré en google pero me sigue tirando el error
<omar> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2010/06/efecto-zoom-de-compiz-en-ubuntu.html
<FerchoLP> probé con  gpg --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5 y luego gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<FerchoLP> pero sigue tirando el mismo error
<esmirlin> chicos, thunderbird tiene calendario, gestor de tareas y todo lo que evolution o kontact tiene¿?
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-26
<cousteau> esmirlin, nunca lo miré, pero no me suena... aunque me parece que hay una herramienta de mozilla que sí
<cousteau> (y que se integra con thunderbird)
<cousteau> Lightning
<cousteau> de hecho Lightning no es un programa, es un complemento para Thunderbird
<esmirlin> cousteau: y merece la pena¿? es que me estoy planteando desinstalar thunderbird para instalar evolution
<mimecar> esmirlin: si
<cousteau> esmirlin, ni idea, pero lo he googleado y creo que está recomendado...
<mimecar> evolution solo está en linux, thunderbird es multiplataforma
<cousteau> (al menos es lo que parece recomendar mozilla para thunderbird, mejor que sunbird)
<esmirlin> mimecar: pero sólo uso linux la verdad
<cousteau> mimecar, bueno, no sé qué ventaja tiene eso en el fondo
<esmirlin> por cierto, un desastre mi experiencia en fedora, no sabía hacer NADA! jaja
<mimecar> cousteau: sunbird y lighning son el mismo programa
<cousteau> tampoco se necesita que el cliente de correo sea el mismo en todos tus PCs
<cousteau> mimecar, creo que lightning es la continuación
<mimecar> esmirlin: te permite usar tus datos en cualquier sistema que soporte thunderbird
<mimecar> cousteau: subird es lightning como programa suelto
<cousteau> mimecar, aahm
<mimecar> en principio las dos versiones son iguales
<cousteau> dicen "We recommend upgrading to Thunderbird and Lightning."
<cousteau> debe ser que sunbird ya no estará soportado
<mimecar> ok
<esmirlin> el problema es que evolution está integrado con gnome shell y el otro nop, pero normalmente en los demás dispositivos uso google calendar, google contacts, google mail
<esmirlin> eso sí se puede sincronizar con evolution no¿?
<mimecar> Gnome-shell está integrado con google calendar
<mimecar> y lightning con google calendar
<cousteau> google mail se puede ver en cualquier visor de correo, me parece... no es ningún mérito
<esmirlin> cómo que está integrado con google calendar¿? cuando intento apuntar algo en el calendario de gn-sh me dice que no se puede abrir porque no tengo evolution instalado
<cousteau> (mientras soporte POP3/IMAP y SMTP, con seguridad... se me ha olvidado cuál)
<mimecar> gnome 3.2 permite la integración con google calendar
<cousteau> esmirlin, no será evolution-calendar lo que necesitas?
<esmirlin> pero evolution es la suite completa no? como el kontact de kde
<esmirlin> mimecar: pero cómo integro el calendario de google con gnome shell?
<mimecar> en el panel de control de gnome la primera opción te permite hacerlo
<D4rkSh33l> Ola
<esmirlin> cuentas en línea te refieres¿?
<mimecar> me parece que si
<esmirlin> mimecar: el caso es que sí que tengo eso puesto con mi cuenta, consigo ver mis contactos en gnome contacts y mis documentos en gnome documents, pero lo que te digo, al intentar abrir el calendario, no funca ni patrás si no tengo el evolution
<mimecar>  las librerías de evolution ya están incluidas en el sistema
<mimecar> otra cosa diferente es que gnome shell quiera abrir evolution
<mimecar> en la extensión del calendario
<esmirlin> mimecar: es que el problema es que ubuntu instala thunderbird, entonces no estoy seguro de que al instalar gnome shell se instale tal librería :S
<esmirlin> por eso quería fedora... para tener gnome shell al 100% y no superpuesto a unity
<mimecar> si la extensión necesite evolution, debería ser una dependencia
<esmirlin> es que no logro entender lo que quieres decir, por ejemplo, qué es lo que hace exactamente esa librería, mostrar en el calendario del panel lo que escribo en google calendar¿? o sea, nada de editarlo desde el mismo gnome?
<mimecar> la extensión de gnome shell muestra el calendario de google en el panel
<mimecar> lo puedes editar con lightning o evolution
<esmirlin> ahhh vale vale
<esmirlin> ahora lo entiendo
<esmirlin> y el chat? porque en cuentas en línea también me dice si quiero usar el chat de google, con empathy?
<mimecar> eso no lo he usado, para el chat uso pidgin
<esmirlin> ahh guay
<esmirlin> joder qué de cosas trae el gnome shell, cada vez me gusta más! ^^
<mimecar> va mejorando pero aún le quedan cosas
<cousteau> el chat de google está basado en xmpp, como jabber... así que también es fácil de implementar
<esmirlin> mimecar: qué crees que le falta¿? todo el mundo se queja pero no llego a entender por qué, he tratado de quedarme en kde, y es precioso, sinceramente me parece muy bonito, pero hay algo que no me termina de gustar, hay tantas formas de configurarlo que al final no sé ni qué interfaz quiero :S por otra parte, unity sí que tiene pegas, no las voy a mencionar porque son muy obvias, y es feo de cojones, las cosas como son, pero gnome es muy bonito tam
<esmirlin> bién, menos configurable, pero así tengo que formatear menos veces :P
<mimecar> esmirlin: errores en una extensión te obligar a cerrar la sesión
<mimecar> tener que recurrir a programas externos como gnome-tweak-tool
<mimecar> (tengo que comprobarlo) crear acceso directo en el escritorio
<esmirlin> ahh sí que se puede! al menos en el que uso yo, que ya te digo, tiene unity detrás...
<esmirlin> pero creo que en el gnome por defecto sí que se puede
<mimecar> en la 3.0 si, en la 3.2 no lo he conseguido
<esmirlin> pero qué sentido tiene crear accesos en el escritorio teniendo ese dock tan genial?
<mimecar> tengo que crear un usuario nuevo para descartar errores de configuración
<esmirlin> no el de la extensión sino el propio de gn-sh
<mimecar> no uso el dock
<cousteau> creo que la idea es no usar el escritorio para iconos
<mimecar> el escritorio está para tener cosas, no para mostrar solo el fondo
<cousteau> ...aunque en gnome 3 debería poderse; el escritorio está tan accesible...
<cousteau> mimecar, pues en todo caso poner un menú de aplicaciones, en vez de iconos
<mimecar> con extensiones puedes tener el menú original con el listado de programas
<esmirlin> pero es feo, es muy gnome 2.x
<esmirlin> una pregunta un poco fuera de tema, habéis probado e17?
<mimecar> esmirlin: con transparencias y menús desplegables feo?
<mimecar> cousteau: puede ser que quieran mover todo a los menús
<esmirlin> eso es lo que te iba a decir, llevo un año usando ese tipo de menú en e17 y gnome me pide otra cosa
<cousteau> el listado de programas organizado por categorías estaba genial
<cousteau> no sé cómo es ahora...
<mimecar> o lo de tener que irte a la esquina para ver las aplicaciones abiertas
<mimecar> gnome 3 está bien cuando te acostumbras, pero aún le queda madurar
<esmirlin> pero eso no te resulta cómodo¿? no te distraes ni te preocupas, supongo que depende de lo que hagas con el ordenador, a mí por mi trabajo es genial no estar pendiente de ventanas
<esmirlin> yo estoy ansioso por utilizar los diseños que propusieron en la web oficial
<mimecar> esmirlin: cuando tienes que cambiar continuamente de aplicaciones
<mimecar> tardo más pulsando en la esquina que seleccionandolo en la barra
<cousteau> bueno, yo uso kupfer para abrirlo todo... pero el menú sigue estando bien
<esmirlin> no sé con gnome siempre he tenido la sensación de estar usando algo antiguo y desfasado... resulta que ahora sigo usando lo mismo, y siento que windows y mac es algo del pasado, no sé cómo explicarlo..
<mimecar> le pasa lo mismo que a kde 4.x, necesita varias versiones para estabilizarse
<esmirlin> vosotros usáis kde?
<mimecar> los dos
<cousteau> no, yo no
<esmirlin> mimecar: y cuál crees que es mejor¿?
<mimecar> en personalización KDE
<mimecar> gnome es limpio, pero configurando kde un poco se logra simplificarlo
<esmirlin> mimecar: no sé, de kde me gustan mucho las aplicaciones, y la apariencia, pero no sé por qué siempre me canso de él en poco tiempo
<mimecar> son gustos
<esmirlin> y de verdad, me parece superior a gnome, y mucho más trabajado
<mimecar> que cada uno use el que quiera
<mimecar> si solo existiera un entorno sería aburrido
<esmirlin> a mí me gustaría usarlos todos sin tener que cambiar de OS, cada vez en que me apeteciera, si no tuviera problemas instalaría todos en ubuntu pero siempre hay problemas
<esmirlin> :(
<mimecar> hora de desconectar
<pretorian> Hola que tal alguien por alli que me pueda orientar un poco
<pretorian> tengo un netbook y quiero instalarle una buena distro para quitarle windows
<esmirlin> hola! pregunta a ver si puedo...
<esmirlin> pretorian: qué netbook tienes¿?
<pretorian> me recomendaron xubuntu por lo ligero
<pretorian> una lenovo S10e esmirlin
<esmirlin> tienes conocimientos de linux?
<esmirlin> pretorian:
<pretorian> bueno he leido algo y he tratado de practicar un poco
<pretorian> use un usb para crear un booteable de xubuntu
<pretorian> y de alli es donde estoy conectado
<pretorian> pero me enredo un poco lo del particionado
<pretorian> me recomendaron que separa las particiones
<esmirlin> pretorian: yo soy usuario netbook y te puedo decir que no hay nada más fácil que ubuntu, en ese sentido es genial... ahora, en mi larguísima búsqueda para el sistema operativo linux perfecto para netbook necesitas otra cosa que no sea ubuntu con gnome porque va lentísimo
<pretorian> ok esmirlin es xfce una buena alternativa
<esmirlin> y para los demás tienes que configurar muchas cosas a mano, lubuntu, xubuntu son más complicaillos
<esmirlin> pero xfce no va a ir tan rápido, créeme
<pretorian> ok
<pretorian> >s
<esmirlin> te puedo aconsejar otro, y puedo ayudarte en lo que quieras
<esmirlin> pero te lo digo por privado, no sé si esto es espam
<esmirlin> *spam
<pretorian> ok vale
<esmirlin> otra cosa, te defiendes en inglés¿?
<Colo_ar> esmirlin: cual es tu consejo para una net?
<Artemis3> que quieres decir con net?
<Colo_ar> netboock
<Artemis3> ah
<Artemis3> memoria?
<Colo_ar> 2 gb
<Artemis3> pff xubuntu va suficiente
<Colo_ar> tenia ubuntu 10.04
<Colo_ar> lo use mas de un año hasta que murio
<Artemis3> si gnome2 seguramente va bien, yo tengo una eeepc701 con ubuntu 10
<Artemis3> aww
<Colo_ar> igual jajjaa
<Colo_ar> de 4 gb
<Artemis3> la mia no ha muerto ^^
<Colo_ar> la mia revivio como el ave fenix
<Colo_ar> jajaja
<Colo_ar> arch con openbox, vuela ahora
<Artemis3> seguramente con tanta memoria unity anda, pero me parece mas liviano el xubuntu
<Artemis3> bueno lubuntu tambien
<Artemis3> (lubuntu usa openbox y lxde)
<Colo_ar> probe lubuntu live pero no pude hacer andar samba
<Colo_ar> asi q lo descarte
<Artemis3> no? hmm
<Artemis3> me parece que thunar tiene soporte gvfs como el nautilus
<Colo_ar> si
<Colo_ar> uso thunar
<Artemis3> y el pcmanfm te sirve?
<Artemis3> ah
<Artemis3> bueno...
<D4rkSh33l> Ola
<Colo_ar> y puedo ver la red y reproducir los archivos, que era eso lo que mme preocupaba
<D4rkSh33l> oigan quien sabe como hago el ubuntu trasparente?
<Artemis3> bueno ese es el que usa xfce predeterminado pero lubuntu trae es pcmanfm
<Colo_ar> si en realidad puse thunar como primera opcion y me gusto
<Colo_ar> asi que no investigue mas, salir de gnome en su momento me parecio dificil
<Colo_ar> estaba muy  acostumbrado
<Colo_ar> solo usaba ubuntu
<Artemis3> bueno xubuntu es lo menos traumatico
<Artemis3> pero si ya resolviste no importa
<Colo_ar> nuna lo use
<Colo_ar> pero es liviano no?
<Artemis3> es liviano, pero xfce consume mas memoria, unos 250m vs 80m del lxde; por lo tanto con menos de 512m de ram lubuntu es la opción.
<Colo_ar> ahh muy buen dato
<Artemis3> bueno openbox sin lxde consume menos aun :P
<Artemis3> pero no merece la pena en mi opinion
<Colo_ar> por?
<Artemis3> se sacrifica usabilidad por muy poca ram, solo si es un kiosko o algo asi seria util
<Colo_ar> no entiendo
<Artemis3> lxde puede consumir unos 45m de ram, lubuntu consume mas porque tiene otros servicios ejecutando
<Artemis3> que tanto menos ram puedes usar si eliminas lxde y dejas el puro openbox? muy poco
<Colo_ar> ahh entiendo
<Colo_ar> pero lo de la usabilidad no entendi
<esmirlin> chicos una pregunta, todavía no me decido por unity, gnome shell y kde, ahora mismo tengo ubuntu con unity y gnome shell, y no pasa nada porque los dos son gnome, pero si instalo kde, luego lo puedo eliminar al 100% si no me gusta¿?
<xangua> o puedes probar kde desde el live cd de kubuntu
<Artemis3> en teoria si, pero no es facil conseguir todos y cada uno de los paquetes de ubuntu-desktop, aunque hay guia para eso en psychocats
<esmirlin> es que siento que gnome desperdicia demasiado espacio espacio, todo es como demasiado grande :S
<Artemis3> no es mentira, pero kde tambien :)
<Artemis3> y si tienes los dos pues :)
<esmirlin> no no
<esmirlin> me refiero al tamaño de las ventanas y todo, es muy grande, kde no aprovecha mejor el espacio¿?
<Artemis3> ah
<Artemis3> eso se cambia en apariencia
<Artemis3> el tema gtk influye tambien
<esmirlin> cuál usáis vosotros¿?
<Artemis3> aca uno llamado nox, pero uso xubuntu asi que...
<esmirlin> ahhh va va
<Artemis3> busca una parte donde se cambia los DPI y reduces el numero
<esmirlin> Artemis3: y qué me dices de las app de kde vs gnome?
<Artemis3> ya depende de ti, si prefieres ahorrar memoria es mejor no mezclar, pero hay gente que no le importa y usa lo que mas le gusta
<Artemis3> ej: k3b vs brasero
<esmirlin> no no pero quiero decir, qué suele ser mejor¿?
<Artemis3> lo mismo en verdad, es cosa de gustos
<esmirlin> yo es que en realidad odio mezclar, si no todo sería mucho más fácil
<Artemis3> a mi me va bien sin aplicaciones kde, y casi no tengo nada gnome ya
<Artemis3> pero se que es posible hacer lo contrario
<esmirlin> pero existen aplicaciones xfce?
<point> buenas noches
<Artemis3> si, creo que hay 2 :) en realidad que usan gtk y una libreria de xfce quiero decir
<point> quisiera saber si hay laguna forma de montar dispositivos usb en linux de forma forzada
<point> me explico tengo un celular que en winbug monta sin batería pero aqui en linux no logro hacer eso
<Artemis3> point, si se reporta como dispositivo de almacenamiento, es decir el kernel lo ve y le asigna digamos /dev/sde o algo asi... debes ver dmesg o el /var/log/syslog al conectarlo
<point> a ver no soy muy experto!!!!
<Artemis3> point, si es asi, es posible montarlo manualmente como cualquier otro disco. sino debes investigar si existe alguna forma de hacer que tu tlf se reporte como dispositivo de almacenamiento, algunos lo hacen cambiando la configuracion del telefono
<point> yo lo conecto y cuando hago el "lsusb" no me aparece nada ???
<Artemis3> ah ese es mal indicio :(
<point> ok seguiré investigando a ver que pasa
<Artemis3> aunque con otra terminal si pones un tail -f /var/log/syslog y entonces conectas el telefono...
<Artemis3> podrias ver algo mas interesante
<point> so voy a intentar con el dmesg
<Artemis3> mira en el propio telefono si no tiene esa opcion que te dije
<point> ok en eso estoy
<Artemis3> sino prueba buscando el modelo y ubuntu a ver que sale en google
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<lex_win> alguien sabe como configurar un bit de paridad en un modem gsm huawei??
<GastonBorys> buenas noches / madrugada
<GastonBorys> hay algun copado que use evolution con la notificación de correo?
<cali> Hola?
<cali> alguien me puede ayudar?
<cali> alguno de ustedes no les funcionaba el click derecho con ubuntu??
<GastonBorys> cali en donde no te funciona el click derecho?
<cali> en una hp mini 210
<GastonBorys> en que parte del entorno gráfico no te funciona
<cali> en todas partes es que lo acabo de instalar
<GastonBorys> estas usando gnome clasico o el unity
<cali> unity
<GastonBorys> a mi me hacia lo mismo pero despues de hacer la actualización comenzo a funcionar
<GastonBorys> en el gnome clasico no andaba en los paneles
<GastonBorys> y en el unity en ningun lado
<GastonBorys> también es una notebook hp
<GastonBorys> no se si tendra algo que ver
<GastonBorys> en el gnome clasico sigue sin funcionar
<GastonBorys> no sabría decirte ahora ahora por que la notebook es de un amigo
<cali> en este link encontre algo pero no me funciona:
<cali> http://winuxworld.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/clic-derecho-del-mousepad-no-funciona-debian-ubuntu/
<cali> cuando escribo /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe me dice permiso denegado
<GastonBorys> pusiste el sudo delante?
<cali> si y me dice comand not found
<GastonBorys> pone esto pegado tal cual
<GastonBorys> sudo echo options psmouse proto=exps > /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe
<GastonBorys> acá copias con control+c y en la consola lo pegas con shift+insert
<cali> ok gracias
<GastonBorys> le ando? :P
<GastonBorys> anduvo?
<cali> voy a probar ahorita
<ubuntu> Hola amigos tengo un problema mi equipo se reinicia al pasar la bios pero desde un live cd funciona perfecto y desde el gparted veo mi disco
<GastonBorys> pruebe nomas
<GastonBorys> pfff y yo me quejo por que no me anda la notificación de correo
<GastonBorys> probaste montar el disco desde live cd a ver si hay algun drama?
<cali> jaja siempre permiso denegado
<cali> XD
<cali> creo que volvere mañana
<GastonBorys> cali
<GastonBorys> sudo su
<ubuntu> veo el disco y las particiones pero no puedo escribir ni leer
<GastonBorys> luego echo options psmouse proto=exps > /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe
<GastonBorys> mmmmmmmm
<GastonBorys> ubuntu, estas hasta los huevos
<GastonBorys> cali, proba haciendo sudo su a ver si te queda como root@nombre_pc
<GastonBorys> si queda root@nombre_pc pones el echo options psmouse proto=exps > /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe
<ubuntu> ou yeah
<GastonBorys> ubuntu, hiciste check del disco por las dudas?
<ubuntu> si
<GastonBorys> y que onda
<ubuntu> puede ser que el discno no bootee?
<ubuntu> todo bien salio
<GastonBorys> no creo que sea algo del grub, por que si inicias con el live cd y no podes leer nada....
<GastonBorys> no le prestaste la pc a algun gracioso y te hizo un mkfs jeje
<GastonBorys> ubuntu, proba iniciar con el live-cd y luego hace el mount a manopla
<ubuntu> como lo hago eso ?
<GastonBorys> cali, probaste?
<GastonBorys> ubuntu, mount -t reiserfs o ext4 o el fs que tengas y luego /dev/sdx1 /mnt
<GastonBorys> donde el /dev/sdX es a b c d e o lo que sea
<GastonBorys> según en donde tengas la partición
<GastonBorys> te hago una consulta por esas casualidades de la vida tenes windows?
<ubuntu> si !
<GastonBorys> mmmm
<GastonBorys> bueno olvidate de lo que te dije
<GastonBorys> inicia con el live
<GastonBorys> y pone cfdisk
<GastonBorys> si te tira un error
<ubuntu> y si mal no recuerdo fue luego de instalar autodesk inventor
<GastonBorys> es que hay problemas con la tabla de particiones
<GastonBorys> si
<GastonBorys> yo lo he visto ese problema
<GastonBorys> por eso te digo
<cali> GastonBorys no me aparece nada al hacer lo que me dijiste
<GastonBorys> pone cfdisk así a secas
<ubuntu>              ERROR MUY GRAVE: No se puede abrir la unidad de disco
<ubuntu>                       Pulse una tecla para salir de cfdisk
<GastonBorys> jajaja yo tenia razon
<ubuntu> jaja
<GastonBorys> tnees mal la tabla de particiones, pero no recuerdo como lo había arreglado
<GastonBorys> me parece que borre la particion de windows
<GastonBorys> cali, pegame lo que te salga despues del sudo su
<GastonBorys> en la terminal copias con control insert
<GastonBorys> ubuntu,  tenes datos importantes en el linux?
<cali> hpuser@ubuntu:~$ sudo su [sudo] password for hpuser:  root@ubuntu:/home/hpuser# echo options psmouse proto=exps > /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe root@ubuntu:/home/hpuser#
<GastonBorys> cali
<GastonBorys> ahora reinicia la pc y fijate que onda
<cali> si
<ubuntu> tengo unos cuantos trabajos importantes ..
<cali> ya regreso entonces
<GastonBorys> ubuntu, que filesystem tenes en el linux
<GastonBorys> cali, ok te esperamos
<ubuntu> ext3
<GastonBorys> ubuntu, tenes idea?
<GastonBorys> ok
<GastonBorys> ok
<GastonBorys> hace así
<GastonBorys> que particiones son las de ubuntu?
<GastonBorys> /dev/sda2 5 6
<GastonBorys> ?
<ubuntu> 1
<GastonBorys> sda1?
<ubuntu> /dev/sda1
<GastonBorys> estas seguro?
<GastonBorys> y como puta instalaste windows?
<GastonBorys> no te deja instalarlo en una partición logica
<ubuntu> si sda2 ntfs y en sda3 extends dentro ntfs con la misma capacidad
<GastonBorys> nooooooooooo
<GastonBorys> ahi esta el problema
<GastonBorys> se te hizo kk el fs
<ubuntu> fs¿
<GastonBorys> filesystem?
<ubuntu> ah
<GastonBorys> yo intentaría lo siguiente
<ubuntu> hay forma de repararlo ?
<GastonBorys> mmmmmm
<GastonBorys> honestamente a mi no me anduvo nada
<ubuntu> ahora mi pregunta como funcionaba ?
<GastonBorys> pero hay varias cosas para hacer
<GastonBorys> espera que miro en google
<GastonBorys> tenes el fschk
<GastonBorys> para ver si te lo arregla
<GastonBorys> cali, buenas noticias únicamente por favor
<GastonBorys> el fschk te puede llegar a funcionar
<GastonBorys> probalo
<cali> GastonBorys funciono!! :D
<GastonBorys> y si no anda
<cali> gracias
<ubuntu> a ver
<GastonBorys> cali, a mi no me tenes que agradecer tenes que agradecerle al del blog
<GastonBorys> o podes comprarnos unas cervezas a mi y a ubuntu
<ubuntu> de una me prendo !
<GastonBorys> ubuntu, si no te anda el fschk que creo que va a pasar eso
<cali> jaja si la verdad los 2 me ayudaron
<GastonBorys> monta lapartición salva los documentos
<GastonBorys> hace backup de tu windows
<GastonBorys> elimina TODO
<GastonBorys> instala windows
<GastonBorys> y luego instala el ubuntu
<GastonBorys> y cuando hagas eso
<GastonBorys> acordate de dejar una partición /home
<GastonBorys> para no tener que andar haciendo backups cuando se te cague la instalación
<ubuntu> uh
<GastonBorys> dejas una / de 15gb que es demasiado
<ubuntu> un re viaje todo lo que tengo que hacer
<GastonBorys> pero por lo menos no vas a estar justo
<ubuntu> por lo menos un par de horas o no ?
<GastonBorys> si
<GastonBorys> el backup es lo que mas te jode
<GastonBorys> y configurar windows
<GastonBorys> pero si lo necesitas para laburar
<GastonBorys> no te queda otra que instalarlo
<GastonBorys> sino la otra que podes hacer
<GastonBorys> es hacer backup
<cali> bueno GastonBorys me voy espero tener mas experiencia con ubuntu asi que los visitare de ves en cuando :)
<GastonBorys> de todo
<GastonBorys> cali, no hay problema, no te olvides las cervezas la próxima
<ubuntu> claro
<cali> jaja si adios
<GastonBorys> ubuntu, como te decia (el alcohol me puede) hace backup e instala todo
<ubuntu> o se va todo al ocote e instalo tood
<GastonBorys> sin windows
<GastonBorys> o sea instalas solo ubuntu
<ubuntu> y windows cuando ?
<GastonBorys> y dentro de ubuntu instalas virtualbox
<GastonBorys> y dentro de virtualbox windows
<GastonBorys> yo hice eso
<GastonBorys> pero corro el adobe photoshop nomas
<GastonBorys> no lo quiero correr con wine
<ubuntu> y los pibes si le saco el pes me odian
<GastonBorys> ahhh cagate jejeje
<GastonBorys> yo tengo un disco para jugar con windows 7
<GastonBorys> pero para laburar tengo linux
<GastonBorys> y dentro de linux tengo un xp minimalista con el adobe y otras herramientas que uso para el laburo
<GastonBorys> tenes esas 2 opciones
<GastonBorys> recorda
<GastonBorys> si vas a tener windows con linux
<GastonBorys> primero instala windows
<GastonBorys> luego carga linux
<GastonBorys> por que si lo haces al revés vas a tener kilombos con el filesystem
<GastonBorys> proba primero el fschk
<ubuntu> y bueeeeno
<GastonBorys> haceme caso
<GastonBorys> probalo
<GastonBorys> total perdes tiempo nada mas
<GastonBorys> si no funciona haces eso
<GastonBorys> o instals window sprimero y despues ubuntu
<GastonBorys> o instalas ubuntu con windows virtualizado
<ubuntu> fschk fscheck
<ubuntu> ninguno de los dos arranca
<GastonBorys> ahora si te llega a funcionar el fschk hace bakcups y arreglalo de essta manera por que en cualquier momento te deja en bolas
<GastonBorys> mmmmmmmm
<GastonBorys> si no es el fschk es fsck
<GastonBorys> fijate con fsck
<GastonBorys> q se yo son todos iguales
<GastonBorys> fsck
<GastonBorys> ese es
<GastonBorys> fsck /dev/sda
<GastonBorys> a ver espera que miro el man
<GastonBorys> fsck /dev/sdaX
<GastonBorys> pone los numeros en la X para cada una de las particiones de linux
<ubuntu> ya tiro pastebin
<GastonBorys> ok
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/L1YFs75x
<GastonBorys> tenes una partición de ntfs para usar con linux?
<ubuntu> para guardar archivos nada mas
<GastonBorys> pone esto
<GastonBorys> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<GastonBorys> luego anda a /mnt
<GastonBorys> y fijate si tenes los archivos
<GastonBorys> si no lo tenes, anda preparando una bala con tu nombre, seguro que te vas  querer matar
<GastonBorys> xD
<ubuntu> ou yeah
<ubuntu> pero mi carpeta esta cifrada
<GastonBorys> jajajjaja
<ubuntu> no es gran problema pero recordarla lo será
<GastonBorys> estas muy loco, sabelo
<ubuntu> ahora? si :P
<GastonBorys> pero podes entrar
<GastonBorys> ?
<ubuntu> si si
<GastonBorys> no utilice nunca carpetas cifradas
<ubuntu> puedo recorrer todos los usuarios
<GastonBorys> a ver
<GastonBorys> hay que intentar que inicie ubuntu
<GastonBorys> el grub te da las opciones de booteo?
<ubuntu> antes de iniciar el grub pega la reiniciada
<GastonBorys> no entiendo
<GastonBorys> te sale el menú?
<ubuntu> no nada después que carga todo lo de la bios cuando va a "bootear el disco" reinicia
<GastonBorys> que hermoso sería el mundo si la gente podria acceder facilmente a una placa de red ILO
<GastonBorys> a ver
<GastonBorys> habría que grabar de nuevo el grub en el disco
<GastonBorys> que usa grub 2 la cagada esta?
<ubuntu> mmm
<ubuntu> desconozco
<GastonBorys> pone esto
<GastonBorys> grub-install /dev/sda
<ubuntu> hace unos días me había desaparecido ubuntu y actulice grub-upgrade o al reves
<GastonBorys> como root
<GastonBorys> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<GastonBorys> el grub-upgrade es para el menu me parece
<GastonBorys> no se, yo reniego con el grub2 siempre
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/6ZvKGQaD
<GastonBorys> a ver
<GastonBorys> mmm
<GastonBorys> que boludo
<GastonBorys> hace esto
<GastonBorys> mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc
<GastonBorys> todo como root claro
<GastonBorys> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<GastonBorys> y luego el grub-install /dev/sda
<GastonBorys> no no
<GastonBorys> perdon
<GastonBorys> me olvide
<GastonBorys> luego que hagas eso
<GastonBorys> hace un chroot /mnt
<GastonBorys> y luego si haces el grub-install /dev/sda
<GastonBorys> si te dice que no encuentra el grub-install pones source /etc/profile
<GastonBorys> y luego si el grub-install
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<ubuntu> Installation finished. No error reported.
<GastonBorys> eso despues de hacer el chroot?
<ubuntu> del grub install
<GastonBorys> pero el grub-install lo pusiste despues del chroot?
<GastonBorys> en fin, no importa pone reiniciar a ver que hace
<GastonBorys> vos reinicia que yo voy a buscar a los developers incompetentes del mail-notification-evolution para cortarles los huevos
<GastonBorys> ah y al manteiner del paquete obviamente
<GastonBorys> mi abuela empaqueta mejor que ellos
<ubuntu> vamos a toamr una birra y deja de renegar
<GastonBorys> no me lo digas 2 veces
<ubuntu> en ciudad universitaria hay fiesta
<ubuntu> cordoba
<GastonBorys> hdp estas en bs as?
<GastonBorys> ahhh
<GastonBorys> no entonces fernet
<ubuntu> hagamo un asao tomemo ferné
<ubuntu> reiniciio a ver que ondon
<GastonBorys> de una a todo
<gustavo> como era este nombre
<gustavo> GastonBorys, hijo de perra funcionó !
<GastonBorys> en conclusión? otro cliente contento
<GastonBorys> hijo de perra sos vos, culeado arregla eso
<gustavo> bueno ahora a armar una rama y unos pes
<GastonBorys> gustavo de cordoba
<GastonBorys> no seras maquetador web vos no?
<gustavo> mm si me das miedo
<GastonBorys> tu apellido no empieza con B no?
<gustavo> no
<GastonBorys> ah
<GastonBorys> pense que eras mi compañero
<gustavo> sos d cba?
<GastonBorys> no, mendoza
<GastonBorys> general alvear
<GastonBorys> tengo un compañero maquetador de allá
<GastonBorys> hace php también el flaco
<GastonBorys> tamos laburando para una empresa de españa
<GastonBorys> y casualmente estas en el mismo rango de ip que el
<gustavo> mira salvo lo de españa todo lo dmas igual
<jhr_> alguien instalo devsec-3.x.x.tar,gz o tiene una ya copilado que me lo pueda pasar gracias
<gac17> Buenas, podrian decirme para que sirve la opcion "enviar paquetes _echo ppp"
<erAbuelo> ?
<gac17> Echo: enviar paquetes _echo ppp
<wicope> gac17: en qué contexto?
<gac17> contexto vpn pptp
<gac17> network vpn ubuntu
<wicope> echo es una instrucción del lenguaje shell script, sh o bash
<wicope> enviar paquetes no se que significa
<wicope> ppp tampoco
<gac17> puede ser que esa opcion sea para depurar o informar de errores
<gac17> ?
<erAbuelo> ppp es un protocolo de comunicaciones
<wicope> aunque _echo no es una instrucción shelll script porque tiene el _
<gac17> el _ debe de estar debajo de la e tal y como figura en el network vpn aplicacion de ubuntu
<erAbuelo> buenas, que antes no salude :S
<gac17> sigo sin saber para que sirve esa opcion si es del todo necesaria
<gac17> alguna idea sobre la funcion que cumple - enviar paquetes echo PPP - en las opciones avanzadas de pptp network vpn ubuntu
<erAbuelo> supongo que será algo como el ping del tcp/ip sobre el vpn, para comprobar si la conexion funciona
<gac17> o sea para depurar errores?
<wicope> gac17: en el manual dice cosas sobre echo, quizás tenga algo que ver... pptp - PPTP driver
<wicope> quizás --idle-wait <secs> Time to wait before sending a control connection echo request. The RFC2637 default is 60 seconds. ó quizás --max-echo-wait <secs> Time to wait for an echo reply before closing the control connection. The RFC2637 default is 60 seconds. ó quizás no tenga nada que ver
<gac17>  wicope lo de los 60 segundos es el tiempo que tarda en establecer la conexion o es una especie de temporizador???
<wicope> me quedo callado si no se que decir
<gac17> lo estoy usando sin la opcion echo ppp pero en muchas tutos me aparece que debo de seleccionarlo aunque si lo selecciono igual ya no me funciona
<jhr_> ay al gun buscador dentro los tx de http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jhr_> para buscar dentro de http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<gac17> jhr y que esperas encontrar ahi?
<jhr_> al gun tema para no tener que preguntar,
<wicope> jhr_: el buscador se llama google, ... no recuerdo como es para buscar, pero se que se puede con google y una búsqueda (que es la que no recuerdo). No conozco un programa que que tenga la opción de buscar en un log y te muestre los resultados ..
<jhr_> ok wicope
<gac17> jhr si la hay pon el nick o la ip del usuario que mas sepa en este sitio en google y es posible que puedas encontrar la info que buscas
<jhr_> el tuyo también bale :)
<gac17> no el mio es una ip falsa con un nick muy reciente  aparte mis conocimientos se reducen a 0
<jhr_> gg ok gac17 era broma
<jhr_> gracias
<fzeta> iep!
<zyonx> hola
<zyonx> exit
<ShinyDarkness> Hola. ¿Hay alguien ahí?
<mimecar> Swagger: tu pregunta directamente
<Ext4> !ask ShinyDarkness
<kubot> ShinyDarkness: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ShinyDarkness> Quiero conectarme remotamente a mi PC que corre Ubuntu desde mi MacBook. Para ello he configurado vino en Ubuntu y he instalado un cliente VNC en la MacBook. Ahora tengo el siguiente problema: En Ubuntu, mi resolución de pantalla es de 1280x1024, lo cual hace bastante incómodo usar remotamente Ubuntu desde mi MacBook cuya resolución de pantalla es de 1280x800. He intentado cambiar manualmente en Ubuntu la resolución, pero 1280x800 no está
<ShinyDarkness> entre las alternativas. ¿Cómo puedo cambiar la resolución de pantalla de Ubuntu a 1280x800?
<mimecar> la resolución del escritorio remoto no depende de la resolución del equipo
<mimecar> el cliente de VNC puede pedir una resolución diferente
<ShinyDarkness> Mi cliente VNC no tiene esa opción.
<Ext4> cual usas?
<ShinyDarkness> Chicken.
<no_tengo> si es cambiar resolución prueba con xrandr
<ShinyDarkness> Ok, gracias, voy a averiguar.
<Shambala> hola
<Ext4> hi
<no_tengo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Shambala> acabo de comprar una hp g1-21112la y le voy a poner ubuntu pero cuando meto el dvd de ubuntu 11.10 carga todo pero no me da video alguna ayuda
<no_tengo> Shambala: cómo sabes que te carga todo?
<Shambala> bueno supongo porque despues de un rato el dvd se para
<no_tengo> el dvd funciona correctamnete?
<gllera> hola, he instalado ubuntu server en una partición lvm sin ningún error ni nada extra (como el lamp) y cuando inicio la pc me sale un error "unknown filesystem" y entra en "rescue mode". Alguna solución? Gracias de antemano =)
<Shambala> si es el mismo que use para poner ubuntu en mui lap
<shambala> sorry pero me cambie a la lap
<mimecar> cuando arranque el sistema pulsa F2
<mimecar> y mira en que línea se queda parado
<gllera> ya solucioné mi problema =D
<Ext4> como?
<shambala> el ubuntu 10.4 si me jala
<gllera> puse un grub del disco por defecto con hirens boot y luego con el instalador de ubuntu server en el modo recuperación volví a instalar en grub. Si no borraba el grub completo no funcionaba no sé por qué
<arp-> ahhhhhh
<shambala> en vez del 11.10
 * arp- despereza
<Ext4> gllera: :P
<gllera> es decir, poner el grub del disco por defecto no, sino el mbr por defecto
<gllera> Ext4, jejeje
<govatent> alguien sabe si ubuntu.com se encuentra en español? vivo en eeuu pero tengo un amigo que voy un post ubuntu en mi facebook y le gustaría probar ubuntu. le quiero mandar paginas en espanol para el. le va resultar mas fácil.
<cossier> govatent: ubuntu-es.org
<govatent> gracias
<cossier> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<TheProfJack> Buenas
<TheProfJack> :)
<xangua> adios
<cossier> :-(
<cossier> xangua: hasta luego
<comandopelapapas> quiero instalar cinelerra pero me dice que La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: libguicast1 (= 1:2.2-0.3~ppa1~precise4)
<xangua> comandopelapapas: por favor usa una versión de ubuntu estable, ya sea 10.04 lucid u 11.10 oneiric
<xangua> o*
<comandopelapapas> xangua tengo 11.04
<comandopelapapas> el compu se pone lento con la 11.10
<mimecar> precise pangolin es la 12.04
<xangua> y entonces por qué usas el repositorio de precise pangolin comandopelapapas¿ o_O
<comandopelapapas> jajja  es la primera vez qu instalo cinelerra
<comandopelapapas> o creo que ya
<comandopelapapas> se instala desde la terminal
<comandopelapapas>  yo vivo a ca en Medellin  y quiero abrir un blog  algo como ubuntu medellin  para invitar a las personas  acambiarse de windows a ubuntu
<comandopelapapas> ya pude instalar cinelerra
<mimecar> dime que no has actualizado a ubuntu 12.04
<Vero2> hola. Estoy tratando de ver una película o video que vino con un e-mail. Pero Totem informa:
<Vero2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/750476/
<Vero2> alguien sabe qué hay que hacer?
<Vero2> uso Ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> Vero2: ¿te pasa con todas las películas?
<Vero2> no mimecar
<mimecar> puede ser que el vídeo esté corrupto
<cousteau> hmm, quizá con otro reproductor?
<Vero2> cousteau: estuve buscando otro pero no encuentro
<cousteau> por cierto, eso es sólo un warning, no un error
<cousteau> Vero2, gnome-mplayer y VLC van bastante bien
<Vero2> creo que tengo ambos instalados, pero parece que por defecto sale Totem
<Vero2> en realidad ya me pasó una vez pero lo dejé pasar
<Vero2> sale un cartel que dice: Ha ocurrido un error. Gstreamer encontró un error de soporte general en la biblioteca.
<Vero2> Instalé todo lo que se refiere a Gstreamer desde el Centro de Soft
<mimecar> si te pasa lo mismo con vlc, el vídeo está con errores
<Vero2> mimecar:  pero hay un problema. Como este video viene con un link, el link me conduce a Totem invariablemente y no puedo usar otro reproductor
<mimecar> wget enlace_del_video
<Vero2> ah, voy a probar
<Vero2> mimecar dice que es shockwave-flash y me dice que fue guardado, pero dónde?
<Vero2> 2011-11-26 14:11:06 (12,2 KB/s) - «x5zld2» guardado [7039/7039]
<mimecar> en la misma carpeta que has escrito el comando
<mimecar> totem reproduce flash?
<Vero2> el comando lo escribí en Terminal
<Vero2> no sé si reproduce flash
<cousteau> file x5zld2
<cousteau> a lo mejor es "vídeo flash" (flv)
<Vero2> cousteau:  el link es éste: http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x5zld2 . A ver si tu puedes  verlo?
<Vero2> swf es shockwave flash no?
<Vero2> tendría que poder ver
<xangua> con el plugin flash de adobe sin problemas Vero2
<Vero2> xangua creo tenerlo instalado pero me fijo
<Vero2> xangua tengo instalado el último
<xangua> comedia barata....y triste a la vez :/
<Vero2> xangua entonces lo pudiste ver. Con qué reproductor?
<xangua> con el flashplayer
<Vero2> pero cuando hacés click en el link, donde te conduce?
<Vero2> digo a qué reproductor
<xangua> aah, al de dailymotion¿
<Vero2> claro pero a mi no me conduce a otro que no sea Totem
<cousteau> eso es un "applet" flash, no un vídeo. El flash reproduce un vídeo, pero no es el vídeo.
<xangua> yo acabo de ver el video cousteau :/
<cousteau> a mí me lo abre con firefox, me muestra la pág con flash
<Vero2> bueno, intento abrirlo con Firefox
<cousteau> pregunta: tienes flash instalado?
<cousteau> (el vídeo no me va... debe de irme mal el flash)
<Vero2> cousteau: tengo instalado el último Shockwave Flash
<xangua> pregunta2: tienes algunos de esos scripts o complementos que tratan de usar el preproductor Local en vez del Flahsplugin de adobe Vero2 ¿
<Vero2> xangua dónde puedo ver eso?
<xangua> no se, pss tu sabrás :/
<Vero2> porque los plugin están en Firefox
<cousteau> si te lo has instalado lo sabrás
<Vero2> lo instalé justamente por un problema con una página que no podía ver
<Vero2> lo instalé desde el Centro de Soft si no recuerdo mal
<xangua> siempre puedes borrar el archivo "pluginreg.dat" en el directorio de tu perfil de firefox para ver si se arregla la configuración de tipo de contenido Vero2
<jaime_> hola a tod@s
<Vero2> bueno, ahora no puedo seguir con ésto. Debo irme. Gracias a los que trataron de ayudar. Hasta pronto
<sonny> buen dia, alguien podria orientarme por favor
<sonny> quiero cambiar : sonny@sonny-AOA150:~$
<sonny> ya no trabajare con la copañia actual y al rgresarles el pc no quiero q lleve mi nombre por favor
<mimecar> ¿quieres borrar el usuario?
<sonny> no borrarle, solo cambairle el nombre
<sonny> cuando instale ubuntu puse el nombre de mi hija
<sonny> y ahora quiero cambiarlo antes de entregar el pc
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y borra el antiguo
<sonny> mira en la terminal aparece asi sonny@sonny-AOA150:~$
<sonny> y quisiera q apareciera trabajo@trabajo$
<sonny> por ejemplo
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo
<sonny> gracias, lo intentare
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<GastonBorys> buenas
<GastonBorys> alguien utiliza evolution con la notificación de correo?
<GastonBorys> virusuy, vos sos el amigo de chardot?
<comandopelapapas> hola  buenas tardes  como puedo instalar  xampp , utiliso el comando sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz -C /opt pero me dice  tar (child): xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz: No se puede open: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<comandopelapapas> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<comandopelapapas> tar: Child returned status 2
<comandopelapapas> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<mimecar> por qué no instalas los paquetes por separado del repositorio?
<comandopelapapas>  es que e leido que es muy maluco pero explicame porfa como lo hago entonces y porque  me aparece esto
<mimecar> maluco?
<cousteau> te aparece porque no estás en el directorio donde tienes el tar.gz
<mimecar> si instalas xamp de tu forma no tendrás ninguna actualización de seguridad
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5
<GastonBorys> y ya te digo el paquete para el cliente php para mysql
<comandopelapapas> ole gaston  pero que de una lo aplico en la terminal
<GastonBorys> php5-mysql
<GastonBorys> si
<GastonBorys> así
<GastonBorys> sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 php5-mysql
<comandopelapapas> gaston ok ya esta corriedno
<GastonBorys> vas a tener todo en /var/www
<comandopelapapas> s
<GastonBorys> de última si queres podes cambiar en el apache2.conf para correr el directorio web en /home/http
<GastonBorys> eso en caso que tengas una partición home
<GastonBorys> así cuando se te cague la instalación no tenes que volver a cargar backups
<comandopelapapas> luego para instalar  joomla ??????
<comandopelapapas> ok
<GastonBorys> te descargas el joomla
<comandopelapapas> ya
<GastonBorys> y lo descomprimis en /var/www o en /home/http o donde quieras
<comandopelapapas> ok
<GastonBorys> lueog http://localhost/joomla/\
<GastonBorys> lueog http://localhost/joomla/
<GastonBorys> o si lo descomprimis entero en /var/www solo pones http://localhost
<GastonBorys> y te recomiendo que le des permisos de escritura
<comandopelapapas> ok
<comandopelapapas>  una pregunta que programas son buenos para aprender proramacion basica
<mimecar> comandopelapapas: boligrafo y papel
<comandopelapapas> gracias mimecar
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, leer mucho
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, que queres aprender?
<GastonBorys> para c++ está bueno thinking in c++ está en castellano
<comandopelapapas> n o pues  yo estudio diseño grafico y  estoy seguro q debo aprender a programar
<GastonBorys> ah
<GastonBorys> deberias aprender algo web
<GastonBorys> php
<comandopelapapas> ya estoy aprendiendo  blender
<comandopelapapas> si
<comandopelapapas> html y php
<GastonBorys> html, php, css, js
<GastonBorys> yo también hice un curso de corte y confección por si no me gustaba programar :P
<comandopelapapas> ¡Funciona!
<comandopelapapas> Esta es la página web predeterminada para este servidor.
<comandopelapapas> El software del servidor Web se está ejecutando, pero no el contenido se ha añadido, sin embargo.
<comandopelapapas> esto es lo q sale cuando intento acceder a  localhost
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, pasa pastebin
<mimecar> comandopelapapas: eso es lo que te tiene que salir
<comandopelapapas> como  mimecar y porq no puedo entrar al local host
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, donde entraste
<GastonBorys> en localhost/
<GastonBorys> o en localhost/joomla
<mimecar> localhost es esa web que te sale
<mimecar> en el raiz de tu web no tienes nada
<mimecar> ¿has descargado joomla y lo has copiado en el raiz de la web?
<GastonBorys> mimecar, no, debería salirle "It Works"
<comandopelapapas> aa ya que tonto yo gracias
<comandopelapapas> pere
<GastonBorys> cuando instalas el apache en localhost tiene que salir un "It works" en negrita y grande
<mimecar> GastonBorys: depende de la configuración que tenga
<comandopelapapas> ¡Funciona!
<comandopelapapas> Esta es la página web predeterminada para este servidor.
<comandopelapapas> El software del servidor Web se está ejecutando, pero no el contenido se ha añadido, sin embargo.
<comandopelapapas>  mire esto  q tonto yo
<comandopelapapas>  jajaaj
<comandopelapapas>  todos los dias se aprende un resto en este irc
<GastonBorys> bue
<GastonBorys> no solo en irc
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, eliminaste o renombraste la carpeta installation?
<comandopelapapas> a gaston no nada
<comandopelapapas> pero todavia no e instalad joomla
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, ah, pequeño detalle
<comandopelapapas> no taba ocupado
<comandopelapapas> gaston cuales son los comandos para instalar joomla??????
<mimecar> comandopelapapas: no hay
<mimecar> tienes que descargarlo de su web
<comandopelapapas> mimecar tonces como
<comandopelapapas>  ya pero para instlarlo
<mimecar> lo descomprimes en tu servidor web
<comandopelapapas> desde la TERMINAL
<comandopelapapas> COMO
<mimecar> ...
<comandopelapapas>  q pena tan brutico pero soy nuevo
<mimecar> descargas los archivos
<mimecar> y los descomprimes donde tengas la raíz del servidor
<comandopelapapas> ya
<mimecar>  /var/www o en tu home
<comandopelapapas> Instalación de Joomla Sobre XAMPP
<comandopelapapas>  es correcto????????''
<mimecar> no se que tienes en tu pantalla
<comandopelapapas> mimecar es queya boy a instalar joomla y estaba mirando un tutorial
<comandopelapapas> http://youtu.be/pGSXZWWD8v8
<comandopelapapas> piyalo es este
<mimecar> solo tienes que copiar la carpeta de joomla al raíz de tu servidor web
<mimecar> ¿ya le has puesto contraseña a mysql?
<comandopelapapas> mi mecar porfa explicame  paso por paso porfa
<mimecar> te puedo guiar por la documentación que encuentres (que no sea un video)
<comandopelapapas> ok
<comandopelapapas> jackson@jackson-MS-7142:~$ sudo apt-get install tasksel
<comandopelapapas> [sudo] password for jackson:
<comandopelapapas> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<comandopelapapas> Creando árbol de dependencias
<comandopelapapas> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<comandopelapapas> tasksel ya está en su versión más reciente.
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> !paste comandopelapapas
<kubot> comandopelapapas: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<comandopelapapas> mi mecar  mire http://paste.ubuntu.com/750798/
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, http://ayuda.joomlaspanish.org/content/view/162/47/
<mimecar> eso con que tiene relación?
<comandopelapapas> pues que le doy sudo  para instalar joomla y eso sale
<mimecar> te has descargado joomla de su web?
<NaN> fum
<GastonBorys> hey comandopelapapas aquí tienes http://www.joomla.org/download.html
<GastonBorys> descarga esto
<comandopelapapas> ok
<GastonBorys> http://joomlacode.org/gf/download/frsrelease/16024/69674/Joomla_1.7.3-Stable-Full_Package.zip
<GastonBorys> una vez que lo tengas copialo a /var/www
<GastonBorys> avisame cuando lo tengas
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, ya lo tienes descargado?
<comandopelapapas> pere
<comandopelapapas> si
<GastonBorys> bien
<GastonBorys> donde te quedo descargado?
<GastonBorys> en tu directorio personal en descargas?
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas,
<GastonBorys> ??
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, lo encontró?
<comandopelapapas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/750813/ cascon piye ya lo estaba instalando y me salio esto
<comandopelapapas> gaston
<GastonBorys> hey comandopelapapas olvidate del tasksel
<mimecar> comandopelapapas: si no quieres seguir las indicaciones dilo
<NaN> me suena a que comandopelapapas es un troll
<comandopelapapas> perdon
<GastonBorys> descarga esto que te pase, si quieres te lo escribo en chino para que me entiendas
<GastonBorys> http://joomlacode.org/gf/download/frsrelease/16024/69674/Joomla_1.7.3-Stable-Full_Package.zip
<GastonBorys> o podes probar haciendo un dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<GastonBorys> claro que no te lo recomiendo
<comandopelapapas> ya loe stoy descargando
<GastonBorys> bien, ya lo tienes?
<NaN> xD
<mimecar> GastonBorys: no pongas esos comandos
<GastonBorys> mimecar, es solo una muestra de lo que no hay que hacer
<mimecar> si pones en el comando, es posible que alguno lo escriba
<GastonBorys> mimecar, bueno, va a ser la primera y la última vez que lo haga no?
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, ahora donde tiene el archivo .zip?
<comandopelapapas> ok gaston listo }
<comandopelapapas> en descargas
<GastonBorys> ok
<GastonBorys> abris la terminal y pones esto
<GastonBorys> cd /var/www
<GastonBorys> luego
<GastonBorys> sudo unzip ~/Descargas/Joomla_1.7.3-Stable-Full_Package.zip
<GastonBorys> bueno
<GastonBorys> deberías tenerlo en /var/www
<GastonBorys> ahroa abri firefox o cualquier navegador
<GastonBorys> e ingresa en http://localhost/
<GastonBorys> te va a salir la instalación
<GastonBorys> instalalo
<GastonBorys> y divertite
<GastonBorys> cuando termines en la terminal pones esto
<GastonBorys> sudo mv installation pepe
<GastonBorys> y listo
<comandopelapapas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/750828/
<GastonBorys> guala
<GastonBorys> ok
<GastonBorys> hace lo que te dije
<GastonBorys> firefox
<GastonBorys> entra en http://localhost/
<GastonBorys> luego en la misma consola que escribiste lo de sudo unzip
<GastonBorys> pones sudo mv installation pepe
<GastonBorys> y listo
<comandopelapapas> pere
<GastonBorys> que es eso de "pere"
<comandopelapapas> It works!
<comandopelapapas> This is the default web page for this server.
<comandopelapapas> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<comandopelapapas> pie gaston
<comandopelapapas> mire
<GastonBorys> ¬¬
<GastonBorys> mmmm
<GastonBorys> anda a la terminal
<mimecar> GastonBorys: el servidor no está en www/html ?
<GastonBorys> wait
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, que version tenes de ubutu
<comandopelapapas> 11.04
<GastonBorys> /var/www
<GastonBorys> ok
<GastonBorys> entra en la terminal
<GastonBorys> pones esto
<GastonBorys> cd /var/www
<comandopelapapas> ok
<GastonBorys> y tira un ls -l
<GastonBorys> luego pegame eso en el pastebin
<comandopelapapas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/750838/
<GastonBorys> mimecar, ubuntu no tiene algo como el nopaste de archlinux?
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, pone esto
<GastonBorys> rm index.html
<mimecar> tiene pastebinit me parece
<GastonBorys> perdon
<GastonBorys> sudo rm index.html
<GastonBorys> mimecar, y que tal anda?
<comandopelapapas> rm: ¿borrar el fichero regular «index.html»  protegido contra escritura? (s/n)
<mimecar> no lo he usado
<comandopelapapas> me sale esto
<GastonBorys> si
<GastonBorys> ponele S
<GastonBorys> en minuscula
<comandopelapapas> no se puede borrar «index.html»: Permiso denegado
<GastonBorys> sudo rm index.html
<GastonBorys> listo
<GastonBorys> ?
<comandopelapapas> no sale nada
<GastonBorys> ok
<comandopelapapas> jackson@jackson-MS-7142:/var/www$
<comandopelapapas> ?
<GastonBorys> eso quiere decir q lo borro
<GastonBorys> ok
<GastonBorys> ahora anda al firefox
<comandopelapapas> ok
<GastonBorys> y dale f5
<GastonBorys> tiene que iniciar la instalación
<comandopelapapas> me dio para descargar algo
<GastonBorys> what?
<GastonBorys> hace un screenshot y pasalo en http://imageshack.us
<comandopelapapas> dice usted a sellecionado abrir  , el cual  es : archivo phtml
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, screenshot
<comandopelapapas> como hago esto
<GastonBorys> aplicaciones accesorios capturar pantall
<GastonBorys> o solo con presionar el boton print screen
<GastonBorys> eso te genera un archivo en el escritorio
<GastonBorys> ese archivo lo pegas en esa url http://imageshack.us
<comandopelapapas> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/710/pantallazows.png/
<comandopelapapas> gaston mira
<mimecar> comandopelapapas: ¿has instalado PHP?
<mimecar> pon => localhost/index.php
<comandopelapapas> noooo
<comandopelapapas> me descarga algo
<mimecar> un archivo con extensión .php?
<mimecar> comandopelapapas: si / no ?
<comandopelapapas> si
<mimecar> entonces no has instalado PHP
<mimecar> la instalación de Joomla no funcionará hasta que lo pongas
<comandopelapapas> comolo pongo
<comandopelapapas> mi mecar   ya descargue el php  como lo instalo
<GastonBorys> volvi
<GastonBorys> la perra tenia necesidades
<comandopelapapas> gaston
<comandopelapapas>  ya descargue php como lo instalo
<GastonBorys> no tenes que descargarlo
<GastonBorys> a ver
<GastonBorys> entra en la consola
<GastonBorys> pone esto
<comandopelapapas>   me mmandaron un lik
<GastonBorys> cd /var/www
<comandopelapapas>  y directam,ente lo descargaba
<GastonBorys> sudo echo "<?php phpinfo();?>" > phpinfo.php
<comandopelapapas> eso ya lo ise ahora
<emanuelsalvato> hola buenas tardes soy de argentina
<GastonBorys> luego entra en http://localhost/phpinfo.php
<GastonBorys> y pasame el screenshot
<emanuelsalvato> HOLA
<GastonBorys> emanuelsalvato, los argentinos somos mala palabra aca
<GastonBorys> :P
<emanuelsalvato> Y EN DONDE PUEDO IR
<jaime_> hola , ¿como instalo nuevos iconos ?
<GastonBorys> aca hombre es una joda
<GastonBorys> jaime gnome-looks.org
<GastonBorys> jaime_, hay varios blog que te explican
<jaime_> ok , y una vez bajados...
<GastonBorys> jaime_, en apariencia
<GastonBorys> hace calor como para una cerveza
<jaime_> GastonBorys, en apariencia no.
<GastonBorys> emanuelsalvato, no ibas a consultar algo?
<emanuelsalvato> SOY DE ROSARIO SANTA FE ARGENTINA
<GastonBorys> jaime_, en apariencia > personalizar vas a la solapa de iconos
<GastonBorys> emanuelsalvato, yo de general alvear mendoza
<comandopelapapas> http://localhost/phpinfo.php
<GastonBorys> pero eso no impide tomar una birra
<comandopelapapas>  miralo gaston
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, me gustaria
<emanuelsalvato> LA VERDAD QUE ES LA PRIMERA VEZ QUE ME CONECTO AQUI
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, pero no tengo el phpinfo en mi localhost
<GastonBorys> pasame el screenshot
<jaime_> GastonBorys en sell, no hay solapa de iconos
<emanuelsalvato> CUAL ES LA PAGINA PRINCIPAL PARA PODER CONECTARME MAS SEGUIDI
<comandopelapapas> ja perdon
<debsan> emanuelsalvato, las mayusculas ...
<debsan> !mayus
<kubot> No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<GastonBorys> jaime_, mmmmm no uso gnome shell ni unity, soy un anciano que se niega a progresar
<GastonBorys> jaime_, probaste buscar en google?
<jaime_> si, probé pero no debe de ser un problema importante, porque no he encontrado nada de nada
<GastonBorys> emanuelsalvato, viste el bot esta de mal humor
<GastonBorys> jaime_, dejame buscar
<jaime_> okis
<GastonBorys> http://www.google.com.ar/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=es-419&source=hp&q=cambiar+iconos+en+gnome+shell&pbx=1&oq=cambiar+iconos+en+gnome+shell&aq=f&aqi=q-w1&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=492l8311l0l8473l47l29l6l1l1l5l479l8615l2-10.16.1l34l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=4f08f2560a317858&biw=1893&bih=859
<GastonBorys> a mi me parece que hay mucho ahi
<GastonBorys> jaime_, este http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=cambiar%20iconos%20en%20gnome%20shell&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CCwQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.glatelier.org%2F2011%2F10%2Fgnome-tweak-tool-cambia-temas-e-iconos-para-gnome-shell-y-unity%2F&ei=v2rRTt6-B4bAtgf8ndipDQ&usg=AFQjCNFdJvYmA-Kyw-TAcrmvSgiZgM9hEQ&sig2=szAguWH6D8n_Bigd3zcF0w&cad=rja
<GastonBorys> es el 3ro me parece
<comandopelapapas> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/pantallazo1uh.png/
<comandopelapapas> perdon
<comandopelapapas> la demora gaston
<AzoteLogiko> buenas
<emanuelsalvato> bueno me retiro
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, en la terminal pone esto
<emanuelsalvato> esta noche talvez me vuelvo a conectar
<GastonBorys> ls -l /var/www y pasame el pastebin
<GastonBorys> emanuelsalvato, no ibas a preguntar algo?
<emanuelsalvato> si pero no me dan bola
<emanuelsalvato> mejor en otro momento
<GastonBorys> emanuelsalvato, nunca preguntaste nada
<AzoteLogiko> emanuelsalvato, pregunta directamente
<jaime_> GastonBorys, eskerri asko
<GastonBorys> jaime_, en que idioma me puteaste?
<emanuelsalvato> nos veremos en otro momento
<GastonBorys> jaime_, es eso lo que buscabas?
<emanuelsalvato> adios
<comandopelapapas> ls: no se puede acceder a /var/ww: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<jaime_> GastonBorys, gracias, si eso buscaba
<GastonBorys> emanuelsalvato, como quieras, pero entra y pregunta directamente
<GastonBorys> jaime_, de nada!
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, es ls -l /var/www
<GastonBorys> te falto una w
<GastonBorys> que malo ese teclado que tenes
<comandopelapapas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/750860/
<comandopelapapas>  gaston miralo
<GastonBorys> a la orden mi capitan
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, falta el phpinfo.php
<GastonBorys> ejecuta esto por favor tal cual
<comandopelapapas> pero en q en forefox
<GastonBorys> sudo echo "<?php phpinfo();?>" >/var/www/phpinfo.php
<comandopelapapas>  para comprobar
<GastonBorys> en la terminal
<comandopelapapas> Permiso denegado
<comandopelapapas> gaston  mirate Permiso denegado
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, pusiste el sudo delante?
<GastonBorys> sudo echo "<?php phpinfo();?>" >/var/www/phpinfo.php
<fosco_> sudo no funciona con las redirecciones
<comandopelapapas> como fosco
<GastonBorys> fosco_, buen dato
<GastonBorys> a mi me anda pero bueno
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, pone esto
<GastonBorys> sudo su
<fosco_> no tengo ni idea de lo q pretendes con ese comando, pero la manera correcta de ejecutarlo sería así:
<GastonBorys> luego pone
<fosco_> sudo -i
<GastonBorys> echo "<?php phpinfo();?>" >/var/www/phpinfo.php
<fosco_> echo "<?php phpinfo();?>" >/var/www/phpinfo.php
<fosco_> sudo -i es mucho más correcto en ubuntu que sudo su, aunque te funcionarña con ambos
<comandopelapapas> root@jackson-MS-7142:/home/jackson#
<GastonBorys> desktop:~$ sudo echo "<?php phpinfo();?>" > /home/http/phpinfo.php
<GastonBorys> a mi me anda
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, ahora si
<GastonBorys> entra en firefox
<GastonBorys> http://localhost/phpinfo.php
<GastonBorys> y pasame el screenshot, screenshot no pastebin
<GastonBorys> hayyyyyyyy comandopelapapas perdon olvide un paquete
<GastonBorys> instala esto
<GastonBorys> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<comandopelapapas> ta corriendo
<GastonBorys> cuando termine si entra en http://localhost/
<GastonBorys> te tiene que iniciar la instalación
<comandopelapapas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/750866/
<comandopelapapas> miralo gaston
<GastonBorys> bueno dale
<GastonBorys> firefox y http://localhost
<GastonBorys> y cuando termines no te olvides de ejecutar sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update
<GastonBorys> tenes problemas con los repositorios
<GastonBorys> mimecar, a que nunca te costo tanto tiempo guiar a alguien para instalar un joomla
<GastonBorys> xD
<mimecar> has estado muy poco en el canal
<mimecar> o no dirías eso
<comandopelapapas> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/pantallazo3s.png/
<GastonBorys> mimecar, tanto se me nota?
<comandopelapapas>  gaston miralo
<GastonBorys> no estas haciendo el http://localhost
<GastonBorys> es un screenshot que modificaste el http://localhost/phpinfo pero no apretaste enter
<GastonBorys> sino en el error no saldria /phpinfo.php
<mimecar> tampoco has reiniciado apache después de poner php
<GastonBorys> mimecar, debería reiniciarlo solo
<mimecar> seguro?
<GastonBorys> a mi me lo reinicia siempre
<GastonBorys> pero no esta mal
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<mimecar> sudo service apache2 restart
<GastonBorys> o eso
<mimecar> ubuntu usa upstart
<GastonBorys> mmm, archlinux no lo tenia y me acostumbre a no usarlo xD
<comandopelapapas> ta coriendo
<GastonBorys> ta corriendo?
<GastonBorys> si son 2 segundos
<comandopelapapas> ok
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, proba lo de la url
<comandopelapapas> pere le mando el  http://paste.ubuntu.com/750876/
<GastonBorys> ok
<GastonBorys> entra al firefox
<GastonBorys> e ingresa en http://localhost
 * GastonBorys tiene que ponerse a cocinar
<GastonBorys> por cierto alguno usa la notificación de correo de evolution?
<comandopelapapas> compañeros miren lo q salio No configuration file found and no installation code available. Exiting...
<comandopelapapas> jajaj
<comandopelapapas> no puede ser
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, tenes la caja de la pc?
<comandopelapapas> como asi
<GastonBorys> era un chiste
<mimecar> comandopelapapas: localhost/phpinfo.php
<mimecar> sale algo con eso?
<comandopelapapas> No se ha encontrado
<comandopelapapas> El phpinfo.php URL solicitada / no se encontró en este servidor.
<comandopelapapas> Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost puerto 80
<comandopelapapas> mira mimecar
<comandopelapapas> que hago sera q reinico el compu?????
<comandopelapapas> gaston que hago
<GastonBorys> comandopelapapas, si proba reiniciando
<comandopelapapas> q locura
<comandopelapapas> como  puedo borrar todo los cambios de l que estaba haceidno ahopra
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<AzoteLogiko> que tal NipSarm
<NipSarm> cuando instalo un tema de plymouth tengo que editar el grub para que cargue?
<NipSarm> hola Azote :)
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-27
<AzoteLogiko> en principio no necesitas hacer eso
<AzoteLogiko> http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/14/cambia-el-tema-plymouth-de-tu-ubuntu-10-04/
<AzoteLogiko> echa un vistazo a esta web, quizas te oriente ....
<NipSarm> sí, de ahí me he guiado :s pero no carga el tema
<NipSarm> solo queda oscura la pantalla hasta que aparece el escritorio
<fosco_> prueba cambiando la resolucion
<NipSarm> uff, estaba escribiendo eso ;)
<NipSarm> donde cambio? en grub?
<NipSarm> he leído que en ese archivo puede ser -> gedit /etc/default/grub , es ubuntu 10.04 en netbook de 1024x600 :s cómo le hago?
<NipSarm> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" quiet vga=769"  <-- aquí?
<NipSarm> en uno de los reinicios salió una linea con:  splash: success y ahí  quedó a oscuras =(
<eliricci> hola
<NipSarm> hola eliricci :)
<alex___> hola tengo un error al tratar de agregar una impresora en red me dice ue firewalld no esta habilitado y necesitas procesos samba e ipp.client
<alex___> alguien me puede ayudar?
<alex___> tengo ubuntu 11.10
<NipSarm> tienes samba instalado?
<alex___> si ya instale samba
<alex___> y un cortafuegods llamado gufw
<alex___> y aun asi correindo estos dos
<alex___> no pueod
<NipSarm> supongo que es una red de ubuntu - windows =( no he probado eso
<NipSarm> ya viste lo del ip client?
<alex___> eso es el detalle donde veo eso?
<alex___> y en google no e encontrado nada de ayuda
<alex___> :s
<NipSarm> ni idea de eso, has probado compartiendo archivos entre las pc?
<alex___> si pero precisamente me pide lo mismo :s
<NipSarm> tal vez debas abrir un puerto en el router
<NipSarm> para ftp, web y red normal he tenido que mover puertos en el router para que las pc se 'vean'
<alex___> no
<alex___> me pide que agregue los servicios samba ip-client ... al firewal
<alex___> ya agregue samba
<alex___> pero los demas no se como
<NipSarm> para impresoras en red solo necesitaría samba :S
<NipSarm> prueba ingresando desde otra pc del grupo a la ip de la que tiene samba
<NipSarm> cuantas son en la red?
<alex___> 6
<alex___> mas bien ese es el problema como agregarla ala red
<NipSarm> yo tengo este programa -> system-config-samba , solo agregas la carpeta que quieres compartir y le das permisos
<NipSarm> es igual con impresoras, en mi caso dice:  /var/lib/samba/printers
<alex___> ok pero el probliema es que no me aparece dentro de la red
<NipSarm> debe ser por el grupo de trabajo, ya lo cambiaste?
<alex___> ya
<NipSarm> probaste a ingresar a la ip ?
<alex___> la ip donde?
<alex___> en la compu con ubuntu
<NipSarm> si
<alex___> ya
<alex___> las impresoras estan en una pc con windows y la pc con ubuntu es una lap pero no quiere unirse al grupo :S
<NipSarm>  instalaste este program? -> system-config-samba
<alex___> si
<NipSarm> ahí prueba cambiando el grupo y reiniciando samba, ya deberían ver las window a ubuntu
<alex___> como reinicio samba?
<NipSarm> sudo restart smbd
<alex___> ok grtacias
<NipSarm> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Samba  más info
<NipSarm> lee al final->  Acceso a los recursos compartidos
<alex___> ok gracias
<gllera> puedo trabajar con una máquina virtual en mi pc y luego subirla a ec2???
<NipSarm> ni idea sobre ec2, qué es? :s
<comandopelapapas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/750939/
<gllera> es un servidor privado virtual de amazon (te da el 1er año gratis y después cuesta 58€ al año!!)
<comandopelapapas> cuando estaba instalando  xammpp al final todo iba bien pero  apartir de apache abajo se pone mal
<NipSarm> gllera  no entiendo, qué vas a subir? :s
<comandopelapapas> nipsarm
<comandopelapapas>  necesito ayuda
<NipSarm> aqui una solucion http://www.linuxinicio.com.ar/2010/10/solucion-xampp-error-1-couldnt-start.html
<gllera> NipSarm, la idea que tengo preparar bien una MV y luego ponerla lista en la nube. Para que funcione un VPS en EC2 se necesita una imagen de una pc y si le puedo dar una ya bien hecha mejor :D
<NipSarm> ya veo :)  cuanto puedes almacenar en Ec2?
<gllera> como 10Gb
<gllera> o
<gllera> se me fue un teclazo xD
<NipSarm> xD jajaj  no creo que haya problemas si preparas la maquina
<NipSarm> tampoco estoy seguro xD  usarás virtual box?
<gllera> el problema es que es muy complicado todo x( Usaré virtual box
<NipSarm> así parece, qué le pensabas poner?
<gllera> ubuntu server =D
<NipSarm> aparte, vas a usarlo más de un año?
<gllera> sip
<NipSarm> :o  entonces vale la pena el esfuerzo ;)
<gllera> sip
<gllera> NipSarm, ayudas a la gente porque te gusta o porque es tu trabajo?
<NipSarm> porque espero que alguien me ayude xD has usado temas de plymouth?
<cousteau> aquí nadie cobra por ayudar (que yo sepa...)
<NipSarm> sí, nadie cobra, cada quien colabora en lo que pueda (y)
<gllera> qué es plymouth??
<NipSarm> por cierto, alguien quiere diccionarios para goldendict? :)
<gllera> goldendict???
<NipSarm> es el gestor de animación en el inicio de ubuntu, el que hace que aparezca la barrita  cargando
<gllera> todavía soy muy newbie en linux XP
<NipSarm> hay diversos temas, solo que a mí no me funca xD
<gllera> uffff
<xangua> yo solo le agregue wikipedia a goldendict NipSarm
<NipSarm> ni lo digas, yo tampoco sé mucho, pero:  malogro algo, aprendo algo xD
<NipSarm> xangua, sí yo tambien le agregué el wiktionario xD  pero encontré en una página varias listas
<NipSarm> las guardé y las tengo ahí guardadas ;)
<gllera> esto dice que hacer lo que yo quiero es muy fácil pero yo no le creo..... http://www.ioncannon.net/system-administration/1246/converting-from-virtualbox-or-vmware-to-ec2-now-easier-than-ever/
<NipSarm> incluso había un diccionario de quechua-español :D
<gllera> NipSarm XDDDD
<NipSarm> la frase ahora más facil que nunca da como miedo xD
<cousteau> quechua? pero eso no es una marca de cosas deportivas?
<gllera> XDD
 * cousteau quiere un diccionario triboard-español
<NipSarm> jajajaj xD
<NipSarm> quechua es un antiguo lenguaje peruano ;)
<gllera> ustedes con diccionarios y yo tengo un proyecto de diccionarios en mi trabajo, qué casualidad =D
<NipSarm> jajajja es el destino, todo está escrito xD
<gllera> y la verdad no sé para qué tantos diccionarios si ya el 99.99% de las palabras están escritas ¬¬
<xangua> eso me recuerda a: todo lo que pudo ser inventado ya fue inventado :P más o menos así iba
<xangua> !Ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<gllera> kubot, ok jejejeje
<kubot> gllera: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<NipSarm> tradición, supongo, hay cosas que no deben ser olvidadas (tipo "El señor de los anillos") xD
<comandopelapapas> Pruebe `chown --help' para más información.
<comandopelapapas>  quien me puede explicar que hago a ca
<cousteau> xangua, esa frase es anterior a la invención del ordenador? o incluso anterior a la de la máquina de vapor?
<cousteau> comandopelapapas, leer el manual de chown
<cousteau> y volverlo a intentar
<comandopelapapas> ok
<gllera> chown --help
<comandopelapapas>  compadre un fa
<gllera> upssss
<cousteau> chown usuario:grupo archivo archivo2 archivo3...
<cousteau> opcionalmente, pon -R para cambiar a un directorio y todo su contenido
<comandopelapapas>  mire que ahora estaba intentando instalat joomla  y alfinal  me dijeron q  tenia q hacer un monton de cosas y cuando boy al localhost me aparece error
<eliricci> hola
<eliricci> soy isaac
<NipSarm> hola isaac
<gllera> eliricci, hola!
<eliricci> que onda
<gllera> normal ;)
<comandopelapapas> cousteau mirate te pregunto  en ubuntu se puede  volver a un estado anterior  como en windows  quiero eliminar las configuraciones  se instalaron cuando estaba intentando instalar joomla
<comandopelapapas> si sas
<cousteau> no que yo sepa... pero en general todo lo instalado se puede desinstalar sin consecuencias
<NipSarm> sí, el sistema de ubuntu es resistente
<NipSarm> por eso voy a mover unas lineas del grub y reinicio :)
<gllera> NipSarm, qué pronto =D
<NipSarm> sí, lo malo es que sigue igual =/  al iniciar solo aparecen letras
<NipSarm> no hay rastro de plymouth
<gllera> =X
<maximiliano> amigos, alguien me ayuda con la intalación de mi impresora Canon LBP 3000, he tratado de seguir todos los tutoriales y aún no me resulta, me sale un mensaje de error, dentro de los cuales señala el echo de no se puede satisfacer la dependencia
<gllera> maximiliano, seguro que esto no te funciona? http://www.arvag.net/how-to-install-canon-lbp-printers-in-ubuntu/
<maximiliano> gllera, gracias por responder pero me bajé el archivo, pero como hago para instalarlo... es formato .tar.gz
<gllera> maximiliano, debes extraerlo y ejecutar el script canonLBP_install.sh
<maximiliano> gllera, acabo de ejecutar el script, pero ahora me pide desactivar la segunda copia de la impresora y despues reiniciar, todo esto último lo he echo antes y no me ha resultado, pero lo probaré de nuevo, para mostrarte que me sale como mensaje de error una vez que trato de imprimir cuando ya he reiniciiado el sistema
<gllera> maximiliano, la segunda copia de la impresora??
<maximiliano> claro dice:
<maximiliano> Power on your printer! :)
<maximiliano> Go to System - Administration - Printing and do the following:
<maximiliano>   1. disable LBP3000-2 but do not delete it since Ubuntu will recreate it automatically;
<maximiliano>   2. set LBP3000 as your default printer;
<maximiliano>   3. reboot your machine and print a test page.
<maximiliano> Script author:
<maximiliano> alo
<maximiliano> gllera acabo de reiniciar el equipo, y ahroa cuando quiero imprimir me sale u signo de error en el papel superior, que contiene el siguiente mensaje
<gllera> maximiliano, activaste la impresora?
<maximiliano> "Ocurrió un error, ejecute el gestor de paquetes con el botón derecho del ratón sobre el menú o apt-get en una terminal para ver que está pasando. El mensaje de error es : "Error: Broken Count >0" Normalmente esto significa que ha instalado paquetes que no se han podido satisfacer
<maximiliano> te refires a que si está encendida?, pues sí lo está
<atl> Se le va el sonido a chrome al suspender, alguna sugerencia?
<gllera> maximiliano, uno de los pasos decía: 1. disable LBP3000-2 but do not delete it since Ubuntu will recreate it automatically;
<maximiliano> claro, lo desactivé, pero no lo eliminé
 * unknwon Saludos!
<gllera> maximiliano, intenta con este driver que es official http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0040567.asp
<gllera> maximiliano, tiene la misma versión de driver, mejor intenta instalarlo a través de esta ruta:
<gllera> maximiliano raducotescu-CanonCAPTdriver-c8ea9f9/DEBS/
<maximiliano> en la terminal?
<gllera> no
<gllera> en el fichero que descargaste antes
<gllera> en DEBS/ abre la carpeta de tu arquitectura
<maximiliano> si, lo he intentado pero el centro de ubuntu no me deja instalar los dos archivos .deb hay por que dice
<maximiliano> La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: cndrvcups-common (>= 2.20)
<gllera> has intentado en este?
<gllera> este es la versión 2.20
<gllera> primero el common
<gllera> y luego el otro
<maximiliano> lo intenté, pero me sale ... "La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: gs-esp"
<maximiliano> además en el panel superior sale un icono de una impresora con un signo de exclamación rojo en el cual sale "No se encuentra un filtro para la impresora LBP3000"
<gllera> descarga gs-esp de aquí: http://pkgs.org/download/gs-esp
<gllera> maximiliano, de aquí http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.10/ubuntu-universe-i386/gs-esp_8.71.dfsg.2-0ubuntu7_all.deb/download/
<maximiliano> aunque tenga Ubuntu 11.10?
<gllera> sip
<gllera> no hay otro más actual
<maximiliano> ya no pasa nada, pero reiniciaré, ya vuelvo
<gllera> ok
<atl> sonido de chrome?
<atl> algun modo de ver el nivel de volumen de todos los programas? o al menos los abiertos?
<gllera> atl, en el ícono de sonido de la bandeja -> Sound Settings... -> Applications
<maximiliano> gllera, mando a imprimir un documento y no pasa nada, el estado de la impresora es "procesando"
<gllera> maximiliano, intenta desconectarla y volverla a conectar
<atl> b
<atl> alguna ayuda con el sonido?
<debsan> atl, enchufa el parlante
<debsan> !detallese atl,
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'detallese'.
<debsan> !detalles atl,
<kubot> atl,: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<V4ndido87> Hola  todos
<V4ndido87> Elfix, arp- Dj_Dexter FerchoLP Gargadon BoF Alguien me podria ayudar? estoy buscando un ide para aprender a programar en php. Con Ubuntu
<atl> mm, este xchat esta mal configurado, bien, cuando suspendo la maquina, se le va el sonido a google chrome, hay forma de resetearlo o ver el sonido que tiene cada aplicacion?>
<debsan> atl, usas alsa, pulseaudio ?
<atl> e intentado algo que se [arece a alsa pero lo tro no
<V4ndido87> Gracias a todos por ayudar
<atl> deban, que es eso que mencionas?
<atl> debsan,
<FerchoLP> pobre vandido, yo no estaba en la pc, pero le habría dicho que use Eclipse PDT
<FerchoLP> o tal vez geany si quería algo más liviano
<etemenanki> hola
<atl> hola
<etemenanki> gracias por saludar, que tal la noche?
<atl> Mas o menos, sabes algo de ubuntu?
<etemenanki> claro, por?
<hkm> wep
<atl> sabes sobre el sonido? como ver el sonido de cad aaplicacion?
<atl> programa
<etemenanki> ver el sonido?
<etemenanki> Ufh! eso me ha echo gracia xD
<atl> bueno, eso, como modificar el nivel de volumen de cada programa
<etemenanki> se supone que si tienes pulseaudio lo tienes que poder hacer de serie
<atl> que es pulseaudio? comoaccedo a el
<etemenanki> ubuntu suele llevar pulseaudio
<etemenanki> a que programas quieres modificar el nivel de audio?
<atl> chrome, al suspender la maquina se le va el sonido, queria ver si asi volvia
<etemenanki> al suspender el pc se te va el sonido a todo?
<atl> no, solo a chrome, regresa al cerrar y abrirlo
<atl> me pasa con ubuntu y mint, asi que son ellos o la version de chrome
<etemenanki> si solo te pasa con chrome será el culpable, has probado diferentes versiones de chrome?
<etemenanki> o probar chromium que no tiene las chorradas de google?
<ivedci89> etemenanki:  cual es la diferencia entre chrome y chromium???
<atl> no, es que no pasa siempre, pero inetentare con chromium
<etemenanki> la que acabo de decir xD
<atl>  . . .chorradas
<ivedci89> como que???
<etemenanki> chorradas=tonterías
<etemenanki> xD
<etemenanki> basicamente es que chrome es el oficial de google y chromium es SL
<etemenanki> al ser oficial de google tiene cositas marca de la casa
<VanHalen> .l.
<atl> yo no se las diferencias, con chromium debes instalarle codecs o algo? o ya esta listo para usarse
<etemenanki> los codecs no tienen nada que ver con el navegador
<atl> he leido esto aunque es del 2009 "Soporte para H.264, AAC, MP3, Vorbis y Theora con las etiquetas audio y video" chrome tiene chromium no
<etemenanki> chromium va perfectamente simplemente es la alternativa libre al chromium de google
<etemenanki> atl: pero si en los vídeos sueles usar flash normalmente..
<atl> etemenanki, no te entiendo
<etemenanki> perdón si no se me entiende muy bien, pero voy bastante bebido. He estado de juerga
<etemenanki> xD
<atl> etemenanki, una pregunta en caso de que uses xchat, como le hago para que no aparezcan las notificaciones entrada salida?
<etemenanki> no uso xchat pero no es difícil de configurar
<atl> recomiendas tu alternativa?
<etemenanki> si te esperas un memento te lo busco
<etemenanki> Irssi
<etemenanki> atl: si no lo puedes hacer mediante las opciones del programa mira en .~/xchat o algo parecido donde seguramente esté su archivo de configuración, ahí seguramente encontrarás como hacerlo
<atl> etemenanki, ya vere
<etemenanki> eso no suena muy bien
<etemenanki> xD
<atl> etemenanki, es que no tengo idea de que es eso de .~/xchat ni donde encontrarlo
<etemenanki> lo he escrito mal es ~/.xchat
<etemenanki> en tu carpeta de usuario tendrás una carpeta oculta ".xchat"
<etemenanki> ahí tienes que buscar
<etemenanki> en gnome me parece que el Ctrl+A para ver los archivos ocultos
<etemenanki> si no en los menús de nautilus lo encontrarás sin problemas
<atl> la encontre, otra cosa, como abro un programa con permisos de super usuario? recuerdo que alguien dijo alt+F2  . . . .
<etemenanki> atl: en modo gráfico? gksudo programa
<atl> etemenanki, funciona ese comando con nautilus?
<etemenanki> Alt+F2 gksudo programa
<etemenanki> no es nautilus, es en gnome xD
<atl>  . . .
<etemenanki> atl: lo has entendido? pregunta no te preocupes
<etemenanki> no te quedes con la duda, hombre!
<etemenanki> xD
<atl> etemenanki, me has dicho que con alt+F2 gksudo se abre el programa, pero crei que nautilus es el explorador de directorios , que tiene que ver gnome?
<etemenanki> si, pero cuendo usas ALt+F2 gksudo etc... no estás usando nautilus, estás usando otro programa
<etemenanki> nautilus es un gestor de ficheros (file manager) Alt+F2 es un lanzador de aplicaciones
<etemenanki> tiene otra misión
<etemenanki> lo comprendes ahora mejor?
<atl> etemenanki, entonces cual se usa con nautilus?
<etemenanki> atl: me parece que te estás liando si quieres usar nautilus en modo superusuario gráfico, usa: Alt+F2 gksudo nautilus
<etemenanki> siempre que uses el escritorio gnome, claro está xD
<atl> etemenanki, mmmm, y si no fuera el caso?
<etemenanki> no entiendo, ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<atl> etemenanki, mover archivos de una particion encriptada, pero desde livecd
<etemenanki> eso no es tan simple si no tienes los mismos permisos en los archivos que quieres mover, que los que tengas en el sitio al que lo quieras poner
<etemenanki> si por ejemplo, tienes el mismo usuario y grupo en los dos sistemas o particiones, no tendrás problemas pero sino tendrás que hacer cosas extras
<etemenanki> te recomiendo que no hagas ese tipo de cosas si no sabes lo que estás haciendo, lo más seguro es que pierdas los archivos
<atl> es que me a pasado mas de una vez, al intalar otra distribucion linux, pongo el mismo usuario y pass y no me lo acepta, crea otro home, y si se diera el caso, como accedo a los archivos del antiguo home?
<etemenanki> acceder siempre puedes acceder, otra cosa es que no puedas modificar. Pero para eso está el modo root (en el caso de ubuntu el permiso temporal sudo)
<etemenanki> siempre puedes cambiar de usuario y grupos los archivos con "chown" y "chgpr" respectivamente
<atl> no sabia eso, un ejemplo?
<etemenanki> por ejemplo: chown atl ~/ ; chgrp alt ~/
<etemenanki> para cambiar tu /home/usuario en este caso a tu usuario y grupo alt
<etemenanki> perdón, chown -r atl ~/ ; chgrp -r alt ~/
<etemenanki> -r (de recursivamente)
<atl> imagino que despues me pedira el pass
<etemenanki> en tu caso si, porque usarás sudo antes de ese comando:
<etemenanki> sudo chown -r atl ~/ ; chgrp -r alt ~/
<etemenanki> pero solo es un ejemplo, coje experiencia y no practiques con archivos importantes
<atl> Lo importante aun esta en W, bien, creo que eso es todo por ahora, con respecto a lo del sonido me conformare con reiniciar chrome o intentar chromium
<atl> gracias por la ayuda
<etemenanki> de nada, las particiones Win son muy malas (ntfs) un sistema muy arcaico, pásalo en cuanto puedas a un sistema mucho más moderno y mejor como etx4, por ejemplo
<etemenanki> respecto a lo del sonido, pruebo otros navegadores para descartar (firefox, chromium,epyphany, konqueror, rekonq etc..)
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<hkm> wenas
<hkm> una mano con rhythmbox pls, al parecer tengo un problema con los plugins, como el radio-browser por ejemplo que no funciona
<hkm> e intentado re-instalar, pero al pareer en algun sitio guarda una configuracion que lee al reinstalar y no me da opcion de que cambien las cosas
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<hkm> si lo ejecuto como root, no tiene ningun problema
<hkm> 11.10 amd64
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<hkm> mm no no actualize aun
<hkm> esto me sale al dar a la pestaña de radio: (rhythmbox:13093): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_provider_get_style_property: assertion `g_type_is_a (gtk_widget_path_get_object_type (path), pspec->owner_type)' failed
<mimecar> tienes que poner primero todas las actualizaciones
<hkm> oka actualizare a ver que surje
<mio> hola
<fredd> Hola
<Castbound> hola tengo problemas con paginas en blanco en ubuntu 11.04, por ejemplo en la parte de configuracion de sistema, aparece la ventana en blanco
<fredd> Acabo de compilar nyquist en la netbook, para hacer plugins para audacity y me salió "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lasound", suponiendo que mi version de linux (ubuntu 11.10) no use ALSA, debería funcionar igual,no? o tengo que compilar la version nonalsa? como sé si uso ALSA o no?
<cousteau> fredd, supongo que tendrás alsa, pero a lo mejor no tienes las bibliotecas de desarrollo de alsa
<fredd> debería instalarlas y despues hacer de nuevo el make?
<cousteau> de todas formas, si antes has hecho ./configure, debería haber avisado de que no había libasound
<hkm> mimecar: actualizado
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado después de actualizar?
<hkm> sep
<hkm> sigue mal :p
<cousteau> libasound.a está en los paquetes libasound2-dev y liboss4-salsa-dev (probablemente necesites el libasound2-dev)
<mrkcc> hola
<mrkcc> alguien conoce como se llama el programa para hacer un fondo de pantalla animada
<LinoSP> alguien sabe como compartir una conexion a internet via puerto serial?
<cousteau> mrkcc, animado que va cambiando como si fueran diapositivas, o animado que se mueve como un vídeo?
<mrkcc> imagines de fondo
<mrkcc> hay dos que trae ubuntu por defecto
<mrkcc> pero me recuerdo que habia un programa para crear otros
<cousteau> sí.. bueno, no conozco ningún programa para hacer eso
<mrkcc> ya me recorde se  llama cress
<cousteau> simplemente hago una copia de uno que exista y lo modifico en un editor de texto
<cousteau> ah...
<mrkcc> gracias
<mrkcc> es que hace rato que no actualizaba ubuntu
 * cousteau usa un ubuntu antiguo...
<orionman> ola  amigos
<orionman> me leen??
<hkm> jum
<orionman> tengo una duda
<orionman> a ver  si alguien me conseja
<AzoteLogiko> muy buenas. recomendais instalar gnome 3 en ubuntu 10.04 o da problemas?
<orionman> el dvd writer interno de mi laptop no me  funciona - en caso de la garantia  el tener linux invalida la garantia?
<erAbuelo> no
<hkm> no
<orionman> osea  tener linux instalado
<hkm> no
<orionman> seguro   que no??
<cousteau> no que yo sepa
<orionman> pero  te ha pasado y has pasado la  experiencia?
<cousteau> bueno, no sé... ¿venía con windows instalado?
<hkm> a menos que los tecnicos sean inutiles,,, como paso una vez con una impresora a alguien
<orionman> sii   esta dual boot
<hkm> no
<cousteau> y desde windows funciona?
<orionman> tiene win7 y linux
<orionman> nop
<orionman> ni windows
<AzoteLogiko> no tiene sentido que instalar software en un ordenador sea causa de invalidar ninguna garantia
<orionman> parece ser   hardware
<cousteau> bien, pues yo creo que la garantía sigue siendo válida
<cousteau> AzoteLogiko, las garantías son misteriosas
<orionman> ni en win7  que  vino  reconoce el cd
<cousteau> "reconoce el CD" te refieres a que no reconoce la unidad de cd, o a que no reconoce el cd virgen?
<orionman> estoy sguro  que  es prob  de el  hardaare  porque  incluso  el driver  lo reinstale
<AzoteLogiko> el cd puede estar rayado, mal grabado, grabado a velocidad muy alta y tu lector no lo reconoce por eso, etc
<orionman> no  reconoce   ni a  su abuela  grabado  o  virgen  jeje
<AzoteLogiko> es habitual que si se graba a altas velocidades en cd-dvd baratos, despues no se puedan leer en lectores baratos
<orionman> le  eh  puesto   cd   blaco  nuevos
<AzoteLogiko> pero esto no es problema ni de windows ni de linux ... es cosa del medio fisico
<orionman> tdk cd  son buenos
<cousteau> orionman, si pones un cd de yo qué sé, instalación de windows o de ubuntu o de sonido, te lo reconoce?
<orionman> i vervatin
<orionman> no reconoce  ni en linux  ni win7
<cousteau> a lo mejor son de imitación...
<cousteau> pero sí, podría ser un problema de hardware
<orionman> funcinaba  bien  hasta ay
<orionman> ayr
<orionman> lo he intentdo  todo...
<orionman> diferentes  cd  y dvd
<orionman> bueno  tendre   que reclamar  la garantia
<hkm> no se por k tantas vueltas
<orionman> apenas  tiene  5 meses  de uso  la latop
<hkm> no reconoce cd en blanco, problema del lector, fin
<orionman> bueno amigos..  gracias  por leeme   es  bueno  simpre saber la opinion  de otros   usuarioos  de  linux
<orionman> soy usuario  de linux 99%  del  tiempo
<hkm> np
<orionman> jjej  hasta  luego!!
<hkm> cya
<AzoteLogiko> orionman, prueba con otros cds a
<AzoteLogiko> chao
<orionman> ok...
<hkm> una manita con rhythmbox, no funciona correctamente
<AzoteLogiko> que le sucede hkm
<hkm> no tiene radios de internet, no descarga info de internet mmm
<AzoteLogiko> dinos que version de ubuntu tienes y que version de rhytmbox, please
<hkm> esta mal, intente reinstalar varias veces, borrar las config de cache, de gconf, pero al parecer, conserve algo que lo pone todo como estaba antes
<hkm> ubuntu 11.10
<AzoteLogiko> y si pruebas con un purge ?
<hkm> tmb lo hice ya
<hkm> de varias formas
<hkm> apt-get purge
<AzoteLogiko> sudo aptitude remove --purge rhythmbox
<hkm> auto-purge
<hkm> mm no tengo aptitude creo
<hkm> a ver
<AzoteLogiko> a ver si hay suerte :)
<hkm> na no tengo aptitude
<hkm> _:p
<hkm> lo instalare, se usarlo mas que el apt-get (debian user )
<hkm> :p
<hkm> pos mira, aptitude si borro mas cosas que apt-get
<hkm> jum, por eso es que... aptitude power
<hkm> sigue teniendo problemas el rhythmbox
<cousteau> hkm, aptitude hace autoclean automáticamente, apt-get no
<hkm> como root funciona perfecto
<cousteau> hkm, eso suena a que en su día hiciste sudo rhythmbox y esto hizo que se cargase algo
<hkm> na, lo probe hoy, despues de k se dañara
<hkm> :S
<cousteau> a lo mejor tienes que hacer chown al directorio de config de rhythmbox
<cousteau> ..¿qué sale si ejecutas rhythmbox desde terminal?
<hkm> como user normal?
<hkm> da e
<hkm> dame un sec, que ahora se colgo, no entiendo por que lo cambiaron por banshe...
<cousteau> ¿quizá porque se colgaba?
<hkm> cuando le doy a la pestaña de radio me sale esto: (rhythmbox:10983): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_provider_get_style_property: assertion `g_type_is_a (gtk_widget_path_get_object_type (path), pspec->owner_type)' failed
<cousteau> no sé si los warnings de gtk son relevantes...
<hkm> es lo unico que da
<cousteau> pues... ni idea, pero si sólo funciona con root, suele ser cosa de permisos
<hkm> pero cual es la carpeta de la config?
<hkm> en gconf no se ha generado
<hkm> y la de cache no creo
<cousteau> puede ser .rhythmbox o .config/rhythmbox
<hkm> buscare
<cousteau> .gnome2/rhythmbox quizá?
<cousteau> pestes! se ha ido
<FerIzDems> Hola a todos
<FerIzDems> encantado, es la primera vez que uso IRC! :D
<FerIzDems> sois todos usuarios hispanohablantes?
<AzoteLogiko> hola  FerIzDems , asi es
<AzoteLogiko> unos de españa y otros del otro lado del charco :)
<FerIzDems> Estoy probando Google Talk en Empathy
<FerIzDems> que tal os funciona?
<FerIzDems> la verdad es que skype me tenía un poco harto y decidí cambiarme
<eliricci> hola
<eliricci> soy isaac
<eliricci> hola
<AzoteLogiko> FerIzDems, me temo que la gente esta comiendo ahora jeje ... Yo uso google talk sin ningun problema
<AzoteLogiko> que tal eliricci
<FerIzDems> hola! jajajaja si, digo yo que después de comer cogerá más vidilla esto :)
<AzoteLogiko> :)
<FerIzDems> estoy entre Ubuntu y Debian, y no sé muy bien todavía por cual decidirme, he pensado en debian para el PC de sobremesa y Ubuntu para el portátil
<FerIzDems> ya que el de sobremesa lo utilizo como servidor
<mamece2> hola, tengo un pendrive y quiero iniciar ubuntu desde alli pero me sale el error "boot error" y nada mas, alguien me ayuda?
<FerIzDems> como has hecho
<FerIzDems> el pendrive?
<mamece2> con startup disk creator, unetbootin y tambien con unioversal usb creator
<FerIzDems> los livecd te dan el mismo error?
<mamece2> no tengo cd, solos dos pendrives
<FerIzDems> y lo has hecho
<FerIzDems> con una imagen ISO
<FerIzDems> ?
<mamece2> FerIzDems: si, con dos imagenes distintas, con ubuntu y con puppy. es realmente frustrante, llevo dos dias en esto
<FerIzDems> me refiero a, en UnetBootin seleccionando una imagen ISO que hayas descargado
<FerIzDems> vale
<FerIzDems> pues en UnetBootin
<FerIzDems> hay una opción
<FerIzDems> que te descarga la imagen
<FerIzDems> en vez de usar una que tú te has bajado
<mamece2> FerIzDems: no lo he hecho asi pq ya tengo las imagenes descargadas., tambien revise los md5 y estan OK
<FerIzDems> de todos modos prueba por si acaso
<FerIzDems> no debería tardar demasiado
<FerIzDems> en la BIOS arrancas desde el pendrive adecuadamente?
<mimecar> mamece2: que sistema de archivos tiene el USB?
<AzoteLogiko> mamece2, has seleccionado el arranque usb desde la bios ?
<mamece2> mimecar: me fui a windows y les di formato FAT32
<mamece2> AzoteLogiko: si, seleccione que arranque por usb como primera opcion, apenas prendo la pc , luego del logo intel me sale boot error y el cursos parpadeando
<AzoteLogiko> prueba a insertar el lapiz usb en un puerto usb de la placa base (trasero) y no en los delanteros
<AzoteLogiko> hay placas antiguas que daban problemas con el arranque en los delanteros
<FerIzDems> Alomejor sabéis de esto más que yo, pero, no existen algunos pendrives en los que hay que activar el flag de boot desde g-parted?
<mamece2> AzoteLogiko: si, estoy usando los de la placa madre para evitar alguin problema
<AzoteLogiko> mmm
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu has pasado?
<mamece2> FerIzDems: use el fdisk y tiene el asterisco en boot
<mamece2> hice el pendrive con la imagen 10.11 386
<FerIzDems> tu computadora tiene una arquitectura de 32 bits o de 64?
<mamece2> tiene instalado y funcionando 64 bits
<AzoteLogiko> vale. tienes un windows a mano?
<AzoteLogiko> prueba a formatear en fat desde windows
<mamece2> el problema es q quiero instalar ubuntu en un disco que tiene windows que no arranca
<AzoteLogiko> no se pq pero siempre que formateo un usb desde linux con fat o ntfs, me da problemas.
<mamece2> AzoteLogiko: lo ultimo que hice fue formatear desde windows a FAT32 y usar el universal usb creator
<FerIzDems> uNetBootin tiene una opción
<AzoteLogiko> y tengo que formatearlo en un xp
<FerIzDems> para formatear el pendrive
<FerIzDems> y suele funcionar
<AzoteLogiko> FerIzDems, es verdad ... mamece2 prueba entonces el unetbootin a ver que tal
<AzoteLogiko> ah que ya lo has usado. xDD perdon perdon
<mamece2> ya probé el unetbootin
<FerIzDems> asimismo, asegúrate de que tu pendrive no está particionado
<FerIzDems> la BIOS se vuelve loca con los pen particionados
<mamece2> FerIzDems: lo formateo siempre, no esta particionado
<FerIzDems> vale
<mamece2> dejame ir a windows y voooooooolver a hacerlo..
<mamece2> ya voy para 3 dias en esto,, en google nadie consigue responder con eficiencia este problema.
<mamece2> nos vemos en un rato, gracias
<FerIzDems> espera un momentín
<FerIzDems> si no te importa
<mamece2> ok
<FerIzDems> que mire
<FerIzDems> otra cosa
<FerIzDems> a ver si te ayuda
<mamece2> no hay problema,
<fredd> Hola, compilo y me sale "/bin/sh: javac: not found" "make: *** [jnyqide/jNyqIDE.jar] Error 127", sin embargo, tengo instalado el OpenJDK java 6 executable
<FerIzDems> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ tilda la opción format
<FerIzDems> e instala desde internet
<FerIzDems> para que te instale
<FerIzDems> la ISO más actual
<FerIzDems> y nos comentas
<xangua> a lo mejor necesitas oracle/sun java fredd
<xangua> puedes crear una usb con múltipĺes isos con ese linuxliveusb ¿
<fredd> xangua, tiene mas cosas que el Open?
<mimecar> fredd: estas compilando un código en Java?
<xangua> fredd: si, el código que no es open :P
<FerIzDems> si quieres un buen programa para hacer eso, xangua, instálate en ubuntu uno que se llama multisystem http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<fredd> xangua, mimecar, estoy compilando el Nyquist para hacer plugins para Audacity, y necesita java para la parte gráfica
<FerIzDems> con multusystem puedes tener multiboot de varios SO
<FerIzDems> luego vengo, saludos!!
<xangua> FerIzDems: ya usaba ese :P
<xangua> uso*
<fredd> xangua, para instalar el de sun tengo que eliminar antes el open?
<xangua> no sabría decirte, yo solo uso openjdk
<AzoteLogiko> fredd, yo uso el de sun porque uso Eclipse para programar. En su dia borre el open
<AzoteLogiko> e instale el de sun
<debsan> fredd, creo que no eh
<fredd> pruebo y despues les comento..
<AzoteLogiko> bueno me voy a dar un paseo por la playa antes de que oscurezca. chao
<ivedci89> fredd cómo está elsa?
<fredd> elsa?
<ivedci89> http://cineveo.com/cine-veo/pelicula-online-elsa-y-fred/   fredd
<fredd> ammmm..
<debsan> jeje
<debsan> ivedci89, esta buena la peli por lo menos ?
<ivedci89> siiii, muy buena...  consideremos que es dramatica no.. pero tiene muchas enseñanzas!
<ivedci89> muy buena...
<ivedci89> chicos, estoy siguiendo este librito... en lo personal me ayudó a entender muuchas coasas, recien voy por pag56... http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/manuales/Internet%20-%20Curso%20Linux%20para%20novatos,%20brutos%20y%20torpes.pdf
<debsan> ivedci89, yo no confío jeje
<ivedci89> jajaja en que sentido que no confias?
<ivedci89> debsan:
<debsan> en ningún archivo que sea para descargar
<ivedci89> ah, y eso por qué?
<ivedci89> no entiendo
<ivedci89> vos pensas que un archivo para descargar puede contener comandos de malas intenciones? y qué diferencia hay con lo que se encuentra en html en la red??
<ivedci89> debsan:
<debsan> sí, soy muy desconfiado. ninguna
<fredd> yo confio en cualquier archivo, si le sacas permisos lo podes leer tranquilamente no?
<ivedci89> es solo un pdf!!!
<fredd> asi sea un .bin
<ivedci89> que daño puede causar un pdf? si no se ejecuta, solo se lee
<fredd> podría ser un pdf tramposo
<ivedci89> ahh mira vos
<ivedci89> o sea que eso de que en linux no tenemos virus es verso!
<fredd> por supuesto
<ivedci89> porque si un simple pdf nos puede afectar
<ivedci89> a ver no entiendo cómo harian ustedes un "pdf trmposo" ???
<Crashbit> ivedci89: un virus, para que sea virus, debe tener muchas características
<FerIzDems> hola a todos, ya estoy de nuevo.
<fredd> para mi todo se soluciona con los permisos
<ivedci89> yo pienso igual fredd
<FerIzDems> en linux no hay nada que se resista siendo root y cambiando permisos
<FerIzDems> jajajaja
<ivedci89> Crashbit:  entonces esta lejos un archivo descargado de hacernos algun daño?
<debsan> fredd, salvo que estés usando win
<ivedci89> Amen! FerIzDems
<FerIzDems> en linux como norma general es difícil que tu equipo pueda resultar dañado y/o infectado
<FerIzDems> por amenazas externas
<ivedci89> debsan:  obvio que en windows cualquier cosa te puede afectr
<mimecar> FerIzDems: en un linux sin actualizaciones es senciilo que te pase eso
<Crashbit> ivedci89: hay ficheros que no son virus y hacen daño, como troyanos, bombas lógicas, etc
<ivedci89> Eso es cierto FerIzDems en mis equipos con linux jamas tuve problemas con virus o perdida de datos o cosas asi como me ha ocurrido en windows
<fredd> en linux lo mas peligroso que puede pasar es cuando te dicen: entra como root y hace esto, tocá aquello..
<ivedci89> exacto fredd
<ivedci89> asi mismo insisto, Jamas tuve un problema con mis linux... incluso traabajando con cuentas administradoras
<ivedci89> en mi casa, esta ivedci89-desktop y esa PC tiene de toodo! servidor apache, ssh, amule wine+ares torrent 2TB en total... y hace más de un año que no la formateo
<ivedci89> con ubuntu 10.04 es mi hierro!... tiene todos los efectos visuales de compiz, si yo usara windows, la tendria que haber formateado por infeccion de virus unas 6 u 8 veces ya
<debsan> ivedci89, jeje yo hace 4 años que no formateo. Y ?? no es algo inductivo, no podés decir como nunca me paso nada entonces no me va a pasar.
<fredd> despues vengo
<ivedci89> es verdad pero las probabilidades veo que son muuy bajas
<debsan> ivedci89, comparadas con las que tiene windows sí. Pero no por eso debes relajarte tanto. Acaso no hay exploits de escalado de privilegios ...
<ivedci89> eso si, hace unos seis meses sospeche que alguien urgueaba en mi PC asi que le puse una contraseña más larga con simbolos numeros y letras
<ivedci89> exploits??? que es eso debsan
<ivedci89> ?
<mimecar> ivedci89 hacer que un usuario ejecute un programa dudoso es bastante sencillo
<mimecar> linux es seguro pero no invulnerable
<ivedci89> bueno pero es el mejor o no?
<debsan> ivedci89, y no revisaste que ip se conectaban a tu red ?
<ivedci89> no tiene sentido ver las IP... si hoy en dia todos tienen IP dinamica
<debsan> o urgeaba físicamente.
<ivedci89> a traves de la red debsan, a parte yo tenia mi WiFi libre... y ahora le puse clave en essos dias tambien
<debsan> ivedci89, el sistema es seguro o intenta serlo, el problema es el usuario.
<ivedci89> esa frase la he leido antes debsan
<ivedci89> jajaja
<ivedci89> y es muuyy cierto
<mamece2> hola de nuevo, no funciono linux live
<ivedci89> mamece2:  cual es tu drama?
<mamece2> en el pendrive que coloque puppy se queda el cursor titilando y en el pendrive con ubuntu me sale de nuevo boot error
<mamece2> ivedci89 no puedo bootear desde un usb
<ivedci89> mamece2:  eso es por culpa del equipo.. no son compatibles los kernels
<mamece2> en resumen, tengo dos pendrives, 3 pcs, probe con todos los puertos usb, probe con startup disk creator, unetbootiun , universal usb creator, livelinux, le hice format FAT32 desde windows, tambien format desde linux, Y NADA FUNCIONA
<ivedci89> usa un disco de ubuntu 10.04 o anterior en 32bits  y veras que arranca..
<mamece2> no tengo cd, tngo pendrives , uno con ubuntu 10.04 386
<ivedci89> que equipos son?
<mamece2> y en dos equipos ya he arrancado antes con pendrive, son tarjetas madre intel D945HV
<mamece2> lo curioso es que antes lo he hecho con el mismo pendrive, y ahora no funciona..
<mamece2> y cada vez instalo mas programas en windows, en ubuntu, y ninguno hace que pueda arrancar desde linux
<ivedci89> desde que sistema haces los usblive?
<mamece2> no me parece que deba volver a windows para solucionar el problema. solo quiero instalar linux en un disco duro de 40 GB
<mamece2> use unetbooting , startup disk creator desde ubuntu. use livelinux y universal usb creator desde windows
<mamece2> estoy tan molesto y decepcionado, 3 dias en esto y nadie en internet ha conseguido respeusta. llevo un dia en el IRC a ver si alguno me ayuda
<ivedci89> tu ubuntu que version es?
<mamece2> este que uso es 11, pero la imagen q use es 10
<mimecar> mamece2: cuando aparece el error?
<mamece2> mimecar: el error aparece luego de la pantalla de intel, y solo dice boot error y titila el cursor
<mimecar> te sale el menú de ubuntu del usb?
<mamece2> con el pendrive que hice de puppy solo titila el cursor, lleva media hora en eso
<mamece2> mimecar: no, la primera pantalla luego del lodo de intel es BOOT ERROR
<mimecar> entonces está mal creado el usb
<ivedci89> a mi me ha pasado cosas similares a lo tuyo mamece2 y lo termine solucionando haciendo el usblive desde un ubuntu 10.04 porque los superiores me producian ese error.   Sistema-->Administracion-->creador de discos de arranques.
<mamece2> ivedci89ya intente eso. 10.04 386 y salio boot error
<ivedci89> que imagen de disco usas para crear el usb?
<mimecar> ¿cuantas particiones tiene ese usb?
<ivedci89> el creador del usb debe ser igual o inferior a la imagen .iso usada
<ivedci89> es conveniente que tu USB tenga un pedazo de 400 o 600 MB de Swap
<ivedci89> usa siempre el USB_2.0
<ivedci89> *el puerto me refiero
<mamece2> los dos pendrives los he formateado 10 veces en todas estas pruebas, no tienen particion
<mamece2> nunca les he hecho particion a los pendrives, estan completos, no tienen particiones
<mimecar> mamece2: no tiene partición esa memoria usb?
<mamece2> como lo reviso? por dios para despejar esa duda
<mimecar> como mínimo tienes que tener una partición si lo has formateafo
<mamece2> si el pendrive es de 4 gigas y dice q tengo disponible 3.9 ciertamente no tiene particion
<mimecar> formateado
<ivedci89> mamece2: gparted
<mamece2> otro programa mas q no tengo,,, ya he bajado gigas de programas para resolver esta
<mamece2> $&%&(/
<ivedci89> toma un pendriver de los que usas y reduce la particion unos 600MB para hacer swap, swap es area de intercambio, equivalente a la memoria virtual de windows pero mejor. ésto mejorará tu rendimiento en la carga y fluidez del sistema.
<ivedci89> mamece2:
<ivedci89> luegoo instalate el ubuntu 10.04
<mamece2> ivedci89 no entiendo, si tengo particion el problema es pq tengo particion, y si no tengo particion entonces es pq no tengo particion
<mimecar> ivedci89 el live cd puede funcionar sin swap
<mimecar> mamece2: en estos momentos en que sistema operativo estas?
<mamece2> ubuntu 11
<ivedci89> deja el 11 para los que prueban con experiencia, si recien comienzas usa algo bien pulido como  una LTS  Ubuntu 10.04 es tu mejor opcion.
<ivedci89> mamece2:
<ivedci89> si, pero a mi me andan mejor con la swap mimecar
<mamece2> ivedci89 a mi me va bien con el 11. es mi sistema operativo normal, solo quiero arrancar con live usb el 10 para instalarlo en un disco duro q tngo
<mimecar> ivedci89 no lo lies más
<ivedci89> mamece2:  si vos formateaste el usb para hacerlo live desde sistema-admin-creador de discos de arranque entonces ya tienes particion!
<mimecar> mamece2: ¿ya has instalado gparted?
<mamece2> mimecar: no
<ivedci89> la particion esta "completa" como expresaste antes, o sea esta usando todo el pend..
<mamece2> ivedci89 si
<mimecar> instala ese programa y ejecutalo
<casa_> hola buenass
<mamece2> mimecar:  ivedci89 ya instale gpart el pendrive con puppy esta todo completo en archivo de sistema boot
<casa_> una duda a ver si me puede ayudar alguien, la impresora me cambia algunas letras como las i y las r por comillas ´´, solo en LO writer. Gracias
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla de gparted
<mimecar> !detalles casa_
<kubot> casa_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<mamece2> mimecar: donde las pego para q las veas?
<mimecar> en imagehack.us
<mimecar> tiene que verse las particiones del usb
<casa_> perdona
<mimecar> casa_: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<casa_> a ver, desde el navegador o convirtiendo el documento en pdf imprime bien
<casa_> xubuntu oneiric
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<casa_> si
<mimecar> ¿te pasa con todas las fuentes de libreoffice?
<mamece2> mimecar: tengo q registrarme?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> subes la imagen directamente
<casa_> he probado también con la fuente ubuntu a parte de la times new roman que empezó con el proble
<casa_> y lo mismo
<ivedci89> mamece2:  mira esta imagen: http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/ipp/liveusb.png
<mimecar> casa_: ¿estas usando repositorios de PPA?
<casa_> Con demasiada frecuencia se suele equiparar cocina rápida  --->>> con demas´ada ´´e´´ en´´a se s´e´e eq´´pa´a ...
<casa_> ahora te digo
<casa_> ahi está el texto origen y lo que me imprime después
<casa_> no, no tengo ningun repositorio ppa añadido
<casa_> estoy usando el driver hplips que viene con xubuntu
<casa_> ese que se instala en consola
<mimecar> no se me ocurre nada ahora
<Guest99307> m4v
<Guest99307> me lees ?
<casa_> ok nada tranki
<casa_> igual intento actualizar el hplips a ver que me parece que no es la ultima version pero vamos
<Guest99307> alguien es amigo de m4v?
<Guest99307> =/
<mamece2> ivedci89 yo no tengo particion swap
<ivedci89> anda igual.... tranquilo
<ivedci89> es solo una recomendacion
<ivedci89> crea tu usblive desde ubuntu 10
<kraxbox> que tal buenos dias tengo la version de ubutnu 11.10 actualize como siempre los paquetes del gestor de actualizaciones y al parecer me instalo otra version del kernel, mi problema es que no inicia el equipo con esa version como puedo forzar o ver cual es el problema el cual no le permite iniciar grax
<mamece2> ivedci89 que me recomiendas que haga con las particiones?
<xangua> kraxbox: presionas Shift al encender la máquina para que te muestre el Grub y los kernels que tienes
<mimecar> mamece2: ¿ya has subido la captura?
<kraxbox> el grub si se muestra el problema cuando inicio la nueva version de kernel instalada se ve el splash de ubuntu pasmado y no funciona nada mas xagua
<ivedci89> nada en especial, no te compliques mejor, ahora solo ponte en un ubuntu 10.04 y toma una imagen .iso de ubuntu 10.04 o superior para hacer tu liveusb
<ivedci89> mamece2:
<mimecar> ivedci89 si tiene puesta la 11.10, para que necesita instalar la 10.04?
<ivedci89> porque a mi me ha pasado eso que a él!!! mimecar y se soluciono creando el liveusb desde un ubuntu 10
<mamece2> ivedci89 eso ya lo hice, con livelinux, y sale el error boot error al principio
<kraxbox> entre en el modo recovery pero igual no funciona teclado raton nada sin señales de vida xagua
<mamece2> quiero instalar 10.04 en un disco de 40 gb q tngo
<ivedci89> que imagen.iso de linux usas?
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido tener que instalarte una versión anterior para hacer un live cd
<ivedci89> no, la verdad no tiene sentido, pero a mi me funciono asi.
<ivedci89> de otro modo me daba boot error
<fredd> java tiene que estar si o si en bin/sh ? yo baje en mi carpeta personal un .tar.gz, los descomprimi y sigue sin andar
<mimecar> fredd: Java está en los repositorios, no tienes que descargar un tar.gz
<xangua> oracle/sun java ya no está en los repositorios de oneiric fredd mimecar
<fredd> mimecar, no me sirve el Open al parecer
<xangua> hay una guía en webupd8 de como agregar un repositorio con java6 y también instrucciones para instalar java7
<xangua> }
<mimecar> xangua: estará en multiverse
<mimecar>  / universe
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<cousteau> no, en partner
<mimecar> da igual, están en uno de los repositorios :P
<cousteau> hmm, pero parece que no está en oneiric
<fredd> xangua, sabes para que sirver el Update Java package created by Bruce Ingalls?estoy leyendo el link que pasaste
<xangua> para actualizar java...
<xangua> como dice ahí jum :P
<fredd> java no se actualiza solo?
<mimecar> fredd: si usas la versión de los repositorios si
<gllera> mimecar, cómo alguien se hace operador????
<gllera> en este irc?
<fredd> mimecar, grax
<mimecar> gllera ayudando mucho
<gllera> la versión de los repositorios no está actualizada =P
<mimecar> cada cierto tiempo se abre el listado de operadores para los que quieren ser candidatos
<gllera> mimecar muchas gracias ;)
<orionman> saludos..
<orionman> gente.....para informarles....sobre  mi prob  con el dvd drv  y  la  solucion   que   encontre..
<orionman> 1. problema [ el dvd room   no reconocia cds  ni dvd. 2. prove con cds nuevos y usados (dvd tambien) no resulto. Consulte el BIOS [ tampoco ] finalente utilice un  CD/dvd cleaner disc - ya reconoce los cds - dvds    [  espero que siga funcionando ]
<orionman> aparentemente ea " sucio" o algo asi en el lector dvd drive
<mimecar> estaba la lente sucia?
<orionman> eso  aparenta
<mimecar> ok
<orionman> se los  informo para que vayan diecto a la solucion  y   no piedan  tanto tiempo  como me paso  a mi
<orionman> anoten
<orionman> sigancon la  fibre  linux!!!!bye amigos....
<fredd> me baje un script, como sé donde debe ir ubicado? empieza con "#!/bin/bash"
<jachavez> buenas tardes !
<cousteau> fredd, ejecuta ./nombredelscript.sh
<cousteau> qué es, por cierto? a ver si va a ser algo raro...
<fredd> cousteau, no importa ya lo solucioné de otra forma, pero me dirías cómo eliminar un repositorio?
<cousteau> fredd, en Orígenes de software
<cousteau> o si lo instalaste con ppa, me parece que hay un paquete llamado ppa-purge o algo así que los elimina fácilmente
<fredd> cousteau, gracias, me sirvió el purge
<jachavez> Que es mejor linux mint o ubuntu 11.10 ?
<cousteau> yo no he probado mint
<cousteau> ...de hecho tampoco he probado 11.10
<jachavez> dices con 9.10
<cousteau> no
<jachavez> 10.10 ?
<cousteau> ¿por qué no los pruebas y comparas?
<cousteau> sí
<jachavez> que realmente el mint es ubuntu sin unity
<fredd> mint parece ser más liviano, pero con menos posibilidades
<cousteau> no... mint tiene sus propios repos, está parcialmente basado en ubuntu pero no es ubuntu
<jachavez> por que menos posibilidades fredd
<cousteau> xubuntu es ubuntu sin unity
<cousteau> (o lubuntu)
<fredd> cousteau, estoy ejecutando, finalmente, Nyquist en consola, hay algún comando genérico para volver el control a la consola o hay uno para cada aplicación de consola?
<jachavez> fredd: que es Myquit
<cousteau> fredd, dices para matar un programa? lo hay, pero no sé cuál es
<cousteau> prueba ctrl-C ó ctr-D
<fredd> cousteau, ok
 * jachavez regreso 
<fredd> jachavez, un programa para programar, je
<cousteau> y si no... no me acuerdo si era ctrl-Q ó ctrl-Z para matarlo
<RiSkOo> hola!
<cousteau> o/
<fredd> ctrl+z anda
<RiSkOo> yo antes utilizaba unos iconos en la barra de tareas para ver el rendimiento de procesador, disco y red (gnome2) ahora en Unity no veo la posibilidad de agregar nada y el panel de control es entre escaso y muy escaso en cuanto a opciones. Alguna alternativa o idea que me pueda servir? gracias por adelantado :-)
<monon> Hola fred ctrl + Z envia el proceso a background
<cousteau> entonces era ctrl-Q
<monon> Para matarlo es ctrl + C
<fredd> mononel unico que funcionó fue controlz, me dijo que el proceso fue detenido, los otros no hacian nada cousteau
<cousteau> monon, no, ctrl-C sólo envía un SIGTERM, pero no un SIGKILL
<fredd> finalmente, desp de renegar con java ya anda el nyquist grafico!!:)
<fredd> sólo falta aprender a usarlo jaja
<Oskar_Calvo> bueno, mollom agregado al site.
<jachavez> cual site?
<jachavez> jaja soy medio meque
<fredd> hay alguna opcion del dpkg para instalar dependencias?
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que estas instalando?
<arp-> man dpkg
<fredd> ya resolvi, despues de instalar puse apt-get install -f
 * xoan buenas
<mimecar> fredd: eso que has hecho es una mala idea
<fredd> instalé una version beta de audacity
<mimecar> -f me parece que instala SIN tener en cuenta las dependencias
<fredd> mimecar, por?
<arp-> es modo forzado
<fredd> primero instale el deb con dpkg, despues puse lo del -f
<arp-> sep
<fredd> como va arp-?
<arp-> bien
<arp-> con calor xD
<fredd> no queda otra
<arp-> seh
<arp-> o tomar prestado un aire acondicionado
 * arp- xD
<fredd> por wifi?
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> ojala!
<arp-> :P
<fredd> bueno, gracias a todos por las ayudas, los dejo que me espera un lindo dia programando plugins
<arp-> juas
<arp-> en que lenguaje?
<fredd> nyquist, para audacity
<arp-> ah
<fredd> saludos..
<mamece2> estoy de vuelto, hubo una falla electrica en la zona
<mamece2> ivedci89-desktop: estas alli? todavia tengo el problema de "boot error"
<mamece2> tengo un problema, quiero instalar ubuntu en un disco duro y no puedo arrancar con un live usb
<mimecar> mamece2: ya has subido la captura de pantalla de gparted?
<mamece2> aun no, q quieres saber? los pendrives no tienen particion swap
<mimecar> claro que no
<mimecar> una captura que se vea las particiones que tiene el usb
<mamece2> y tienen bandera boot
<mamece2> solo tiene una particion
<mamece2> mimecar: que tipo de banderas debe tener la particion? ya es FAT32
<mimecar> boot en principio
<mamece2> bueno esa tiene y me sale el error
<arp-> ?
<mimecar> te pasa lo mismo en otros equipos?
<mamece2> si, en las tres pcs
<mamece2> mimecar: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/c3086
<mimecar> con que versión de unetbootin haces la imagen?
<mamece2> mimecar:  http://www.freeimagehosting.net/01b92
<mamece2> ya la borre, la instale por el software manager , imagino q es la ultimo
<mimecar> entonces usando unetbootin pasas una iso de ubuntu
<mimecar> y el MD5 de la iso es corecto
<mamece2> si, de la imagen ubuntu 10 386 y del puppy. todo ok
<mimecar> el fallo aparece con diferentes memorias USB?
<mamece2> mimecar:  me hiciste instalar gpart y tomar las pantallas para algo en especifico?
<mimecar> para ver la configuración que tenía tu USB
<mamece2> ok , ya te las envie, notaste algo extraño?
<mimecar> en principio no
<mamece2> mimecar: he probado todas las com,binaciones posibles, he probado cada &%/& programa que me han dicho y nada
<mimecar> mamece2: si un error aparece de forma aleatoria, la causa puede ser cualquier cosa
<mimecar> y por eso hay que probar cosas
<mimecar> no hay una receta para "Boot error"
<mamece2> mimecar: este error no es aleatorio, es completamente recurrente
<mimecar> en tu equipo
<mimecar> si en tres ordenadores falla, la creación del usb tiene algún problema
<mimecar> tu bios como trata a los dispositivos USB?
<mimecar> http://jamesmcdonald.id.au/it-tips/unetbootin-boot-error
<mimecar> comprueba que detecta le memoria USB como un disco duro y no como un diskete
<arp-> Algunos pendrive USB tienen problema para bootear, tambien puede ser un tema del BIOS con ciertos bootloader's sobre USB
<arp-> pueden ser muchas cosas
<mamece2> ok dejame intentar
<arp-> Proba el USB creado en otra PC primero, a ver si realmente esta bien hecho
<mamece2> mimecar: no tengo la opcion de cambiar el usb, solo dice habiliat legacy y habiliat usb, nada mas
<mimecar> solo tienes esas opciones?
<arp-> mamece2:
<arp-> que maquina tenes?
<mamece2> arp-: una tarjeta madre interl D945hv
<arp-> Intel?
<mamece2> yes
<arp-> juas
<arp-> P4
<arp-> de los viejos?
<mamece2> D945gnt , si, es viejo
<gllera> \fsd
<gllera> \whois
<anarkis> saludos
<gllera> mamece2 en caracas abundan las pcs así?
<mamece2> si, son una plaga, a veces hay temporada de P4 y salimos a cazarlas
<gllera> =D
<gllera> yo tengo un amigo en madrid que es de venezuela también =D
<mamece2> como lo tratan por alla?
<mamece2> con gpart le di formato FAT32 al pendrive y con startup disk creator use el iso ubuntu, otra vez boot error...
<gllera> es súper elegante con todos. Lo tratan súper bien =D
<gllera> tratamos ;)
<mamece2> y los ayudan cuando intentan hacer un live usb y les sale boot error?
<gllera> mamece2, de hecho quiciera hacer un grupo de desarrollo de software con él y amigo más
<mamece2> wow ojala programar fuera mi fuerte, pero ni puedo hacer q esto arranque amo y odio linux a la vez
<gllera> tienes buena internet???
<mamece2> ja, bueno aqui es 120 Kb/s
<gllera> ufff, con ese internet yo moriría XP. Linux necesita mucho del internet. Acá tengo 50Mb/s!
<mamece2> obvio, es europa, aaqui somos el tercer mundo jaja
<gllera> yo viví en cuba hasta hace un año ;)
<gllera> sé lo que es andar sin internet =X
<mamece2> sin internet si seria una pesadilla
<canihojr> buenas
<gllera> jajajjajaa
<gllera> y puedo crear cualquier otro??
<mimecar> gllera: estas en el canal de soporte
<gllera> se me fue ... XD
<AzoteLogiko> nas
<canihojr> nas AzoteLogiko
<AzoteLogiko> q tal :)
<canros> hi
<canros> ola
<gllera> canros ola
<gllera> AzoteLogiko hola
<canros> que tal gllera
<gllera> normal =D
<canros> oye que tal va la ultima de ubuntu, la estas utilizando?
<AzoteLogiko> que tal gllera
<gllera> sip
<gllera> AzoteLogiko bien =D
<AzoteLogiko> :)
<gllera> canros, la última ubuntu no está mal. Pero no me agrada mucho el escritorio que trae por defecto
<gllera> me gusta más el de fedora pero este se me queda mucho pillado cuando intento hacer cosas turbias....
<gllera> pero por lo general está mejor que bien ;)
 * gllera hola
<daggaz> Hola
<gllera> hola
 * gllera se ha marchado a estudiar ;D
<cossier> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<daggaz> pablo_f?
<canros> gllera: supongo que es por el cambio drastico
<gllera> canros no entiendo :(
<AzoteLogiko> gllera, pero se puede cambiar el unity por gnome 3, no?
<canros> si
<AzoteLogiko> ah ok ok
<canros> es que Fedora lo que te gust es gnome 3
<canros> y unity es lo que trae ese ubuntu que no te gusto
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: Unity ya está ejecutando Gnome 3
<pablo_f> hola dagaz
<mimecar> untiy solo es el gestor de ventanas
<canros> yo creo que es normal, mientrs sean las primeras versiones va a ser un poco asi raro
<canros> ah
<AzoteLogiko> mimecar, pero se puede quitar unity y dejarlo como viene por defecto en gnome 3 ?
<AzoteLogiko> (el gestor de ventanas)
<mimecar> instala gnome-shell
<daggaz> Hola pablo_f
<fosco_> AzoteLogiko: te refieres a instalar gnome-shell
<gllera> al entorno este de ubuntu le falta flexibilidad...
<AzoteLogiko> genial
<gllera> en cuanto al gnome ;)
<fosco_> la tendencia actual de los escritorios es reducir opciones y configuraciones
<gllera> hay cosas como arrastrar un fichero y dar alt-tab que no estaría mal que se las pusiesen :(
<mimecar> gllera: eso lo tiene
<gllera> nop
<gllera> estaría bien que se lo pusiesen XP
<fosco_> si que lo tiene
<gllera> cómo?
<fosco_> pulsas alt+tab y listo
<fosco_> no se cual es el problema
<gllera> pero si estás arrastrando un fichero no funciona
<fosco_> alt+tab arrastrando un fichero? no entiendo eso
<canros> si yo tampoco
<canros> pero
<canros> creo que el se refiere a que
<gllera> puedes arrastrar un fichero y soltarlo en la terminal.
<canros> tienes una ventana
<canros> y despues cambiar con alt tab al mismo tiempo
<canros> a otra ventana
<gllera> sip
<canros> para enfocarla
<canros> y soltar alli
<gllera> eso!
<canros> porque sino es necesario tener la otra ventna a lado para arrastrar
<cossier> y si la arrastras encima del icono de la ventana deberia funcionar
<fosco_> gllera: nunca se me habría ocurrido hacer algo así, pero ahora q lo pruebo veo q gnome-shell puede hacerlo si arrastras el archivo a la esquina superior izquierda
<fosco_> lo cual es mucho mejor porque te ahorras una mano
<canros> si
<gllera> gnome shell???
<canros> lo que dice cossier tmb se puede
<gllera> en mi gnome no me funciona :(
<fosco_> estarás con unity supongo
<gllera> arrastar algo a la esquina superior izq para qué??
<mimecar1> gllera: para mostrar todas las aplicaciones abiertas
<gllera> estoy en el ubuntu 11.10 por defecto
<mimecar1> con unity tienes las aplicaciones abiertas en la barra de la izquierda
<fosco_> en unity puedes hacerlo soltando el archivo sobre el icono de la aplicacion q quieras
<gllera> bueno, aquí en la esquina superior izq hace lo mismo que en las otras.... nada =(
<mimecar> gllera: eso es para GNOME Shell
<canros> :D
<gllera> yo instalé ubuntu-desktop. Qué es eso??
<fosco_> ubuntu-desktop en realidad no es nada
<fosco_> es un metapaquete que incluye todos los paquetes que lleva ubuntu por defecto
<gllera> yo tengo ubuntu server
<gllera> eso!
<gllera> me instalé eso y me puso todo lo demás ;)
<fosco_> instalar ubuntu-server para luego ponerle ubuntu-desktop es bastante absurdo
<mimecar> si has instalado ubuntu-desktop tienes ubuntu
<gllera> es que quiero tener la funcionalidad de un servidor y trabajar normalmente al mismo tiempo ;)
<mimecar> puedes instalar un ubuntu normal y luego las aplicaciones de servidor
<gllera> ubuntu normal no se instala en LVM
<fosco_> bueno, ahora ya da igual, ya lo tienes instalado
<gllera> que es bastante interesante =D
<gllera> sip
<gllera> tengo gnome ¬¬
<mimecar> si has instalado ubuntu-desktop si
<gllera> y por qué es distinto al de ustedes??
<mimecar> puedes usar como gestores de ventanas unity o gnome-shell
<gllera> cómo sé la que tengo?
<mimecar> tienes unity
<gllera> y esto que me sale por qué es entonces? http://imagebin.org/185977
<mimecar> esa pantalla no dice nada
<mimecar> ubuntu-desktop usa unity
<xangua> ubuntu usa gnome3.2 con unity como shell gllera
<gllera> voy a cambiar ahora mismo. Cómo se hace?
<xangua> cambiar qué¿
<gllera> el gestor de ventanas?
<mimecar> para ?
<gllera> no me gusta unity =(
<mimecar> ¿cuanto tiempo has usado unity?
<gllera> 3 días XD
<xangua> !nounity | gllera
<kubot> gllera: Ubuntu 11.10 usa GNOME 3 con !unity por defecto. Para usar GNOME Shell, instala el paquete "gnome-shell" e investiga en "gnome-tweak-tool" - Para usar GNOME fallback mode, que es similar a GNOME 2, instala "gnome-panel" - En Ubuntu 11.04 mira !clásico.
<gllera> este kubot me asusta. Inteligencia artificial?? xP
<mimecar> !saluda gllera
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'saluda'.
<mimecar> :P
<gllera> jajajajaja
<ArCoAr> : Page
<gllera> instalado!! =D
<gllera> reinicio para ver =D
<xangua> reiniciar¿ esto no es windows :/
<mimecar> si no lo ejecuta no dai igual que reinicie?
<xangua> hay algún factoid para eso¿ :P
<mimecar> se gastaría enseguida
<gllera> este es el mismo que el de fedora =)
<gllera> me gusta mas =)
<xangua> fedora's shell¿
<gllera> ¬¬ nop
<gllera> gnome-shell ;)
<cossier> !reiniciar
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'reiniciar'.
<gllera> \reiniciar kubot jaja
<dabor> AzoteLogiko, instala el paquete kubuntu-desktop
<dabor> AzoteLogiko, y despues los programas de kde que quieras agregar
<AzoteLogiko> valep
<AzoteLogiko> hoy ya no me da tiempo que mañana madrugo, pero mañana me pongo a ello
<AzoteLogiko> gracias! :)
<AzoteLogiko> y un saludo
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-19
<free-beer> saludos a tuitos y tuitas
<Lopulus> hola gente! hice macanas. desinstale gnome-shell y luego no anduvomas la interfaz grafica se soluciona?
<Lopulus> Hay alguien?
<xangua> bueno si desinstalaste gnome-shell ya no va a andar gnome-shell Lopulus, o qué es exactamente lo que querías¿
<Lopulus> es que tenia envy y quise instalrlo junto
<Lopulus> luego lo desinstale y no anduvo ni uno ni otro
<arp-> buenas
<arp-> alguna idea de cuando sale la proxima version de ubuntu?
<Lopulus> dentro de seis meses. Hace poco salio la 12.10
<m4v> arp-: abril del próximo año
<free-beer> arp-, 13-04, en abril
<dark> Hola buenas noches
<dark> tengo un problema con el emulador pscx para linux Ubuntu
<free-beer> dark, a ver
<dark> el problema que tengo  es que no me reconoce ni el teclado ni el joystick
<dark> en la configuración aparece bien pero  al momento de emularlo no funciona
<dark> en la parte de configuracion de plugin aparece todo bien pero no me responde cuando emula
<free-beer> dark, ¿intentaste con algun otro emulador? ¿zsnes por ejemplo? ¿instalaste pcsx desde el repositorio o lo estas usando con wine?
<dark> si el pcsx es el del repositorio de Ubuntu
<free-beer> dark, es extraño, a mi me funciona la mar de bien ¿es joystick usb o bluetooth?
<dark> si el emulador de sega genesis me funciona perfecto con el teclado y con el joystick
<dark> el emulador de game cube tambien
<free-beer> dark, intenta con algun otro plugin para joystick
<dark> tiene un solo plugin
<dark> busque en muchas paginas pero no encuentro para este emulador
<dark> solo para epse
<dark> el pscx funcina de maravilla
<dark> que es el que estoy usando solo   me reconoce el teclado ni el joystick
<dark> es la version 1.9.9.92
<dark> 1.7 rc1
<free-beer> dark, no recuerdo donde pero en una oportunidad bajé un pack de plugins para el pcsx
<dark> lo estoy buscando a ver si lo encuentro
<dark> algun otro emulador para ps1  ??? que funcione
<dark> voy a tratar con  la version de windows en Wine
<dark> pude "arreglarlo " solo lo tengo que ejecutar como root
<dark> saben si hay alguna forma de cambiarle los permisos para que pueda ejecutarlo como usuario
<xangua> ejecutar como root¿ ejecutar como usuario¿ suena a que has estado corriendo programas gráficos con sudo...cosa que no deberías dark
<dark> claro
<dark> si hice un sudo su
<dark> pero el joystick me funciona solo cuando lo hago como root
<dark> si lo hago como usuario no me funciona el jostick
<xangua> >.< suena a que haz hecho todo lo que te dijeron que no hagas
<Hernan82> Hola amigos, que tal... necesito hacerles una pregunta que no tiene nada que ver con ubuntu, solo una... me podrian dar una mano? Gracias.
<chilicuil> hazla Hernan82
<Hernan82> ya me ayudaron en debian-es, gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> np Hernan82 =)
<Hernan82> en realidad si puedes, sabes si los routers de banda dual, traen 2 ssid uno de 2.4 Ghz, y otro de 5 ?
<Hernan82> o solo traen 1 ?
<chilicuil> Hernan82: ohh, pues la verdad, no tengo idea =(, nunca he usado (concientemente) un router asi
<Hernan82> ahh bueno, gracias igual
<rengo> buenos dias
<rengo> alguien sabe como configurar en ubuntu una sitentizadora de tv externa encore?
<jbvc> alguien sabe si esta truecrypt para ubuntu ?
<jbvc> o alguien piensa que es mejor la Esteganografía??
<zudo> jbvc, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4AINUEHYu8
<jbvc> eso qu tiene que ver
<jbvc> zudo
<jbvc> alguien me pasa el / join #ubuntu cafe-es
<jbvc> o como es
<zudo> jbvc, primero preguntas si truecrypt esta para ubuntu y del tirón lo cruzas con ocultación, pues yo que se
<zudo> he pensado que quizas estabas aplicandolo a tu pregunta inicial, y he respondido igual XD
<jbvc> jajajaja
<zudo> la respuesta esta oculta XD
<jbvc> jajajaja
<jbvc> perdon,
<zudo> no tranqui XD, truecrypt creo que si esta para linux, eso dice su web
<jbvc> ah ok
<jbvc> es que e buscado por centro de software y no lo encontre
<jbvc> voy a su web de cabeza aber...
<jbvc> es que lo usaba antes , y digo aber si esta tambien para aqui...
<zudo> http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS_repository
<zudo> aunque yo prefiero ir a la web oficial y descargar,
<jbvc> si si, ya estoy dentro de su web
<jbvc> YA ESTA instalado
<HBHD> EI
<HBHD> alguien sabe como poner treuecrypt al español en ubuntu....
<HBHD> estoy mirando y no encuentro nada
<HBHD> creo que ya lo tengo
<HBHD> pues no me descarge el archivo de languapjes paks de la pag web oficial
<HBHD> pero lo tengo extraido y nose que acer en ubuntu con esto
<vurd4l4k> alguno de ustedes sabe como habilitar un biometrico en linux uso un hp pavilon 6
<Mansanken> Buenas gente como va?
<Mansanken> necesito ayuda
<Mansanken> alguien me podria decir como eliminar un repositor que instale y no me funciona
<Dantes> que te pasa ?
<Dantes> un repositorio ?
<Mansanken> si
<Mansanken> un repositor
<Dantes> edita el sources.list
<Dantes> y quitalo de ahy
<Mansanken> a bien gracias
<arucard> hola
<Dantes> hola
<arucard> alguien me podria decir porque no puedo intalar guadalinexv8
<xangua> arucard: este canal es solo de soporte de ubuntu
<arucard> ah ok
<Dantes> guadalinexv8 que cosa es eso ?
<sk_ryan007> Buenos dias!
<sk_ryan007> alguien me podria apoyar con la solucion del siguiente error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370444/
<guampa> sk_ryan007: intenta agregando --force-all o --ignore-depends a la linea de comandos de dpkg
<chakal^-^> apt-get -f install
<chakal^-^> si te da mucho problema eso borra los paquetes que tienen problemas de dependencias con: dpkg --force-depends --purge ... y luego haces el apt-get -f install
<yalo> hola, necesito ayuda con wifi, mi u12.1 no reconoce la wi
<yalo> sin embargo, si conecto con un cable, la cosa va....
<chakal^-^> seguramente necesitas el firmware, si nos dices el modelo que es ...
<chakal^-^> si es una broadcom instala b43-fwcutter
<yalo> chakal^-^:  lo veo... es un Toshiba Satellite C855-21M - Core i3 2.4 GHz - 15.6 pulgada - 4 GB RAM
<yalo> toy buscando hard
<yalo> http://www.pccomponentes.com/toshiba_satellite_c855_21m_i3_2370m_4gb_500gb_15_6_.html
<chakal^-^> mira en lspci
<Cuacrzz> buenas
<Cuacrzz> alguien me podrá ayudar con la configuración de una VPN L2TP?
<sk_ryan007> Gracias guampa, disculpa el retraso tuve q salir.. ejecute esto ahora   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370621/ como reinstalo?
<guampa> sk_ryan007: apt-get install --reinstall libgnome-keyring0
<sk_ryan007> gracias.. dejame intentar guampa haber que sucede...
<Pierrot> hola :D
<abailarri> hola a todos
<abailarri> alguien sabe como se crea una carpeta compartida entre ubuntu 12.04 y una Virtual box con windows 2000?
<urdi> canales
<Dantes> que puedo installar para montar un servidor de multimedia en ubuntu 10.04 ??
<bernardo1> hola!! quisiera un monitor de red en tiempo real para iptables, pero que no modifique ninguna regla!! podria ser posible? que software me dicen que puedo utilizar?
<Dantes> que puedo installar para montar un servidor de multimedia en ubuntu 10.04 ??
<bernardo1> alguien me puede ayudar?
<blackgatonegro> Dantes, hay una distro de ubuntu para convertir la pc en un centro multimedia
<Dantes> Cual ??
<blackgatonegro> Dantes, espera ahora busco....
<blackgatonegro> Mythbuntu y Ubuntu TV
<blackgatonegro> Mythbuntu mejor
<blackgatonegro> ubuntu TV es para "Televisores interigentes"
<blackgatonegro> si queres seguir usando 10.4 usa la version "Mythbuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx"
<Dantes> los programas estan en el repo
<blackgatonegro> Dantes, espero que te sirva
<blackgatonegro> Dantes, si los programas estan en el repo
<Dantes> entonces los uso del repo
<blackgatonegro> Dantes, pero es mas facil solo instalar Mythbuntu y hacer dual boot, en vez de instalar cada programa manualmente
<blackgatonegro> Dantes, se puede integrar con ubuntu, pero eso da algunos fallos de seguridad, por lo que es hacer tenerlo como otra particion
<Dantes> es que no lo puedo montar asi +
<Dantes> lo que quiero hacer es un servidor de multimedia
<Dantes> pero el sistema esta vistualizado en proxmo
<blackgatonegro> Dantes, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/10.04/release/
<blackgatonegro> si qieres seguir usando 10.04 usa ese
<blackgatonegro> Dantes, lo mas seguro es hacer otra particion y hcer dual boot, mythbuntu tiene cosas por defecto, como remote desktop que no son seguras, si solo queres un servidor multimedia no importa pero...
<blackgatonegro> en fin, me tengo que ir
<blackgatonegro> adios
<bernardo> hola!! quisiera un monitor de red en tiempo real para iptables, pero que no modifique ninguna regla!! podria ser posible? que software me dicen que puedo utilizar?
<bernardo> hola!! quisiera un monitor de red en tiempo real para iptables, pero que no modifique ninguna regla!! podria ser posible? que software me dicen que puedo utilizar?
<GridCube> !paciencia | bernardo
<kubot> bernardo: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridCube> bernardo, fijate si wireshark te sirve la verdad que no conosco otro network sniffer
<GridCube> bernardo, http://www.wireshark.org/
<bernardo> gracias
<bernardo> es gratuito?
<Rcart> bernardo: es opensource
<bernardo> grax
<bernardo> se me re tilda, pongo opciones capturar, y se cierra :S
<bernardo> wl wireshark
<bernardo> el wireshark
<GridCube> bernardo, nusep
<GridCube> nunca lo use, busca network sniffers en google
<bernardo> ese es para window
<bernardo> s
<GridCube> bernardo, no, eso es un termino generico
<GridCube> bernardo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_packet_analyzers
<GridCube> tambien se conocen como packet analyzers
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-20
<Duende> hola gente de ubuntu una duda, estaba haciendo algo con un ubuntu en vivo en un portatil y cerré la tapa y cuando la abrí me pide una clave para entrar de nuevo, cuál es ?? uds saben??
<Duende> gracias
<free-beer> saludos gentes
<chilicuil> saludos free-beer
<free-beer> epale chilicuil tiempo sin leerte
<chilicuil> free-beer: igualmente =)
<FooFlyer> Hol a, una pregunta rápida, cómo veo las lineas aneriores que se imprimieron en la terminal de ubuntu??, pues estaba corriendo un archivo .class de java y me lanzó un error con un stacktrace re-largo, y no sé como ver más arriba
<chilicuil> FooFlyer: depende de tu terminal.., aunque generalmente es con Avup-Avpgp.., o Shift-Avup...
<chilicuil> FooFlyer: si es muy muy largo, puede que se hayan perdido parte de los mensajes, depende de cuando has habilitado en el buffer de la terminal
<FooFlyer> chillcuil: ya intenté con la combinación de teclas que indicas pero no me llega a mostrar todo, trataré de configurarlo, gracias,
<FooFlyer> chillcuil: ya o logré, cambiando la configuración de la terminal, mil gracias por la iluminada, no sé cómo no se me ocurrió tocar la configuración antes
<chilicuil> FooFlyer: que bueno que te funciono! =), al final que parte de la configuracion modificaste?
<FooFlyer> chilicuil: estoy con la versión en castellano, así que; Editar/Preferencias del Perfil/Desplazamiento ---> en "Desplazar hacia atrás" le puse ilimitado
<FooFlyer> chilicuil: ahora que ya ví lo que quería ver, volví a ponerlo como estaba inicialmente (512 líneas) para no cargar tanto la memoria
<chilicuil> FooFlyer: entiendo, gracias por la respuesta, al final tenia que ver con el buffer
<arp-> Hola
<arp-> Alguien podria decirme como configurar el desktop de U 12.10 , en modo clasico , similar a lo que era gnome2 con sus dos barras normales, etc.?
<ionwind> buenos dias
<ionwind> alguien sabe como arreglar el problema de flash en chromium??
<ionwind> hace 2 dias que me empezo a fallar y no doy con la solucion
<ionwind> he reinstalado flash el chromium hasta el firefox y me siguen dando problemas en todos los navegadores... ya no se que hacer
<ionwind> help please
<ionwind> hola
<ionwind> necesito ayuda con el flash de chrome... me sale siempre la pantalla negra
<free-beer> buenos días
<ionwind> buenas
<free-beer> ¿alguien me puede echar un cable para debrickear un router?
<hashashin> nas
<free-beer> mr hashashin
<negarme> Buenas
<negarme> Sr more le e ?
<negarme> Se me lee
<negarme> Me podéis,dar el IRC de androides
<m4v> negarme: que?
<m4v> negarme: el canal de android es #android, pero es en inglés. No conozco uno en español.
<Alex30>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<Cuacrzz> como entro a una pc en red con \\
<fzeta> \\ wtf!
<Lopulus> hola gente! hice macanas. desinstale gnome-shell y luego no anduvomas la interfaz grafica se soluciona?
<dylan66> control + alt+f2
<dylan66> ingresa tu usuario tu contraseña
<dylan66> sudo aptitude install gnome-shell
<Tiffon> nas
<Lopulus> dylan66, el problema es que notengo menu de inicio
<haichel> hola, alguna aplicacion para generar claves pub-sec para el correo?
<newbie> hola
<alexandr> queria hacer
<alexandr> una pregunta se puede instalar ubuntu en una tablet
<mimecar> poderse si, que sea accesible no
<granjero> hola, como andan? tengo una consulta. los comandos trceroute y tracepath me sirven para conocer el camino que hace la conexion al servidor que accedo.
<granjero> no es asi?
<yalo> hola, necesito ayuda con la wifi, en u12.1 no me va...
<yalo> como puedo acctivarla
<chilicuil> yalo: hola, antes de que podamos ayudarte, me gustaria hacer algunas preguntas, instalaste de 0 ubuntu?, actualizaste?, te ha funcionado alguna vez en ubuntu?, que version de ubuntu estas usando?, que entorno grafico?, te da alguna clase de error o simplemente no conecta?, cual es el estatus de networkmanager? (el applet de conexion a internet, en la parte superiro derecha) ?
<yalo> chilicuil: si, nueva nueva instalacion en un toshiba, c855-21M
<yalo> simplemente no esta la wi y no la he conectado antes... solo puedo conectar por cable...
<chilicuil> yalo: es la version 12.10?
<yalo> sin embargo el buetooth si parece que va..
<yalo> si, u12.1
<yalo> si he comprobaddo que bluetooht va y  bien...
<yalo> el applet conexion internet esta en la parte superio derecha pero solo conecta x cable, no detecta ningua wifi,
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones yalo ?
<chilicuil> yalo: ok, gracias por la informacion, perdon que demore, estoy haciendo un par de cosas en paralelo, pero me interesa tu problema, dime, haz ido a la parte de drivers e instalado todos los que te sugiere?, si no lo has hecho haz click en el Dash y escribe driver o controlador y haz click en el programa que te parezca para drivers del sistema.., no recuerdo exactamente el nombre del programa
<yalo> dash ??? .... pera que lo busco...
<chilicuil> igual estaría bien que hicieras todas las actualizaciones antes como sugiere mimecar, yalo
<yalo> toy en el compizconfig aki puedo encontra el tema de driver?4
<chilicuil> no yalo, ese programa sirve para configurar los efectos graficos
<chilicuil> la ventana que buscas se parece a esta yalo http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/adttion.jpg
<chilicuil> yalo: y lo puedes buscar por "Software Sources" o busca "Software" y probablemente aparezca...
 * chilicuil suspira, es un poco loco tener una version en ingles y no saber como se sugerir los programas en español x.x
<yalo> ya me imaginaba...no se como llegar al dash
<yalo> mimecar: ya he hecho todas las actualizaciones....
<mimecar> yalo, el botón gordo que hay en la parte superior izquierda
<yalo> al instalar marque actualizaciones y restrictivos
<yalo> apagar.... configuracion del sistma...
<mimecar> eso no está en la parte derecha?
<yalo> apagar.... configuracion del sistma...
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla de tu escritorio
<mimecar> y ponla en imagebin
<yalo> pera,,,,
<yalo> cual es la direccion exacta de imagebin
<mimecar> busca en google imagebin
<chilicuil> !imgbin
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'imgbin'.
<chilicuil> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<yalo> http://imagebin.org/236641
<yalo> imagen escritorio
<mimecar> yalo, has instalado gnome-panel o similar?
<mimecar> esa no es la apariencia de unity
<yalo> mimecar: lo veo....
<yalo> si esta instalado gnome-panel
<mimecar> por qué no lo has dicho?
<yalo> pero no lo he instalado, ya estaba instalado...
<mimecar> en ubuntu 12.10 ?
<yalo> es que no se me ocurre instalar algo asi...
<yalo> he instalado solo una lista de programas que uso...
<yalo> pero que pasa con gnome-panel ?
<mimecar> que no estas usando unity
<mimecar> y te estamos dando instrucciones para el entorno que usa ubuntu
<yalo> ahh
<chilicuil> yalo: definitivamente esa no es la configuracion por defecto.., sin embargo, el menu de drivers deberia estar en "Origenes del Software"
<chakal^-^> ei
<chilicuil> hola chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> hola
<yalo> chilicuil: mimecar http://imagebin.org/236642
<yalo> voy a reiniciar pues see ha hecho una actualizacion...
<yalo> resgreso
<remaster> mi ubuntu tenia guardado 10 kernels....
<remaster> libere casi 3GB al borrarlos
<yalo> no sirvio actualizacion soft , sigo sinn wifi, red inhalambrica
<yalo> mimecar: tas por ahi?
<mimecar> de momento
<yalo> mimecar: como hago una actualizacion de driver? como puedo solucionar wifi..
<mimecar> has mirado si tu tarjeta tiene drivers privativos?
<mimecar> o si está soportada en ubuntu?
<yalo> como lo veo?
<mimecar> no se donde están los drivers privativos cuando usas gnome-panel
<yalo> ahhhh ya caigo.... claro, he instalado.... para ver el panel en modo antaño.... claro... pero puedo entrar en el panelito ubuntu pangolin....vamos a ver...
<yalo> mimecar: ya toy en ubuntu.....
<mimecar> y antes no?
<yalo> http://imagebin.org/236645
<mimecar> busca "driver"
<dylan66> controladores esta en origenes de software senti por ahi
<yalo> http://imagebin.org/236646
<yalo> parece que no usa naaa privativo....
<mimecar> busca tu modelo de tarjeta wifi + "ubuntu" en google
<mimecar> y te dirá si está soportada
<yalo> como se hace una lista de hard desde una ventana.
<mimecar> lshw
<yalo> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1373643/
<yalo> que significa: NO RECLAMADO
<mimecar> no lo se
<yalo> a otros le paso lo mismo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319785
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-21
<Dzeg_-> hi out there!!! Im here to ask you wich of this UMLtool should I choose DIA vs UMBRELLO
<fzeta> Dzeg_-: para UML prefiero umbrello
<fzeta> día lo dejo para entidad relación
<fzeta> y aquí spanish o sino calle xD
<Dzeg_-> fzeta: gracias!!! y que opinas sobre argoUML
<Dzeg_-> presume de ser papa de uml tool
<fzeta> Dzeg_-: eso es igual que umbrello. argoUML es más que todo para facilitarles las cosas a los windonseros xD
 * fzeta está de guasa
<fzeta> eso es prácticamente lo mismo, Dzeg_-
<fzeta> son cómo los IDEM'S
<Dzeg_-> fzeta: gracias por tus comentarios!! a probar entonces
<fzeta> unos prefieren prefieren eclipse, otros netbeans, otros vim etc...
<fzeta> pero a la final son todos muy potentes, sobre todo vim, cuándo se aprende a pilotarlo .....wuaaaaaa!
<sucaritas> buenas
<sucaritas> tengo un problema con win instale un programa pero me aparece esto alguien sabe a que puede venir
<sucaritas> http://postimage.org/image/3syodm31x/
<nmid00> hola sucaritas
<sucaritas> que tal nwidoc
<guampa> sucaritas: tu OS es fedora
<guampa> este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<sucaritas> ajam pero el problema viene de win cuando tenia ubuntu me aparecia el mismo problema
<sucaritas> si lose pero por ser win de linux decidi preguntar por este canal
<guampa> ubuntu no tiene selinux por defecto
<sucaritas> opa
<sucaritas> selinux?
<guampa> si, eso que aparece en la barra de titulo del mensaje que mostras
<guampa> selinux
<sucaritas> ah ya veo si mejor mañana pregunto por el canal de fedora
<sucaritas> bye
<guampa> bye
<LinuxO> Hola chicos una pregunta
<LinuxO> Por qué cada tanto mi red se cambia a 10 bmps?
<LinuxO> [50551.101357] eth1: Link down
<LinuxO> [50552.000089] b44 ssb0:0: eth0: Link is down
<LinuxO> [50552.150244] br0: port 1(eth0) entering forwarding state
<LinuxO> [50552.731225] eth1: Link up
<LinuxO> [50552.731690] eth1: Link changed: 100Mbps, full duplex
<LinuxO> [84163.686328] eth1: Link changed: 10Mbps, half duplex
<LinuxO> perdón, eso era lo que tenía que pegar
<LinuxO> el módulo es sundance
<LinuxO> pero a veces inclusive la otra tarjeta eth0 se me pasa a 10 también
<LinuxO> no tengo idea de qué motiva a hacer eso al servidor
<LinuxO> el módulo de la otra tarjeta es sb44
<LinuxO> Ubuntu server 10.04.3
<LinuxO> b44*
<nmid00> hola LinuxO
<LinuxO> hola
<nmid00> te puedo ayudar
<LinuxO> justo es la tarjeta eth1 conectada al modem, creo que el modem desactiva su tarjeta y la vuelve a activar a 10 por un pequeño instante, luego la coloca a 100 como debe ser una vez que inicializó, sospecho eso.
<LinuxO> pero el servidor no se da cuenta que primero es 10 y luego cambia a 100
<LinuxO> porque no sabía que el link se ponía down.
<LinuxO> antes de decir Link changed sale Link down
<LinuxO> luego Link up
<LinuxO> y luego la velocidad
<LinuxO> un par de veces la eth0 que está a un switch también se me pasó a 10
<LinuxO> pero en los logs no tengo más registros de eso
<LinuxO> se ve que fue casualidad
<LinuxO> bueno, todo eso son sospechas jaja
<LinuxO> no estoy 100% seguro
<LinuxO> lo voy a reiniciar
<LinuxO> y que hacemos
<LinuxO> se me pone a 10 la tarjeta pero el resto se mantiene a 100 entonces no anda bien tiene muchos errores de paquetes.
<LinuxO> y no puedo estar a cada rato mirando el servidor para ver si eso está pasando o no
<LinuxO> por qué no se mantiene a 100 y listo? inclusive en el modulo lo incialice cn 100 full duplex predeterminado
<LinuxO> por qué es tan terco de pasarse a 10 igual?
<nmid00> linx0 sos un bot
<nmid00> LinuxO,  sos un bot
<LinuxO> no
<nmid00> como escribis tan rapido!!!!
<LinuxO> con la mano, jaja, los dedos, bah
<nmid00> bueno, entoces si miremoslo no te estaba diciendo nada porque pense que eras un bot
<nmid00> jajajajaja
<LinuxO> igual supongo que tendré que actualizar todo el servidor
<nmid00> por
<LinuxO> es la 10.04 es medio vieja
<LinuxO> y capaz en la 12 no pasa eso
<nmid00> haaa
<LinuxO> pero es un trabajo de loco
<LinuxO> tengo que modificar muchos archivos de configuración, bah, tengo que configurar todo de nuevo jaja
<LinuxO> le he puesto servicios de varios tipos y configurados a mi modo
<LinuxO> voy a tener que hacer casi todo el proceso otra vez
<LinuxO> mysql, php, apache, squid... entre otros
<nmid00> que deceas hacer, vemos o instalas la 12
<LinuxO> pero me intriga eso de que se pasa a 10 megas la tarjeta
<LinuxO> no, ahora no lo voy a instalar jaja
<LinuxO> es más, primero tendría que descargarlo jaja, ni siquiera lo tengo
<LinuxO> me intriga y me cansa
<LinuxO> sabés lo lento que se pone el internet así?
<LinuxO> porque tiene errores de rx
<LinuxO> claro, el otro le transmite a 100
<LinuxO> y este tarado recibe a 10
<LinuxO> de tx no hay errores porque transmite a 10 y el otro recibe a 100 así que le sobra
<LinuxO> cual server conviene? el 12.10?
<nmid00> no trabajo con server de ubuntu
<LinuxO> Que es el Open Stack?
<LinuxO> uh, ahora está el dilema de si 64 bits o 32
<nmid00> de cual estas fumando LinuxO
<LinuxO> estoy viendo la página de ubuntu
<nmid00> Exio, te esta convidando algo!!
<LinuxO> no
<LinuxO> bueno para el server le voy a dar a 64 bit creo que ya es hora de pasarme a 64 bits jaja
<nmid00> de donde sos LinuxO
<LinuxO> Buenos Aires
<nmid00> el server que funcion cumple
<nmid00> LinuxO,  el server que funcion cumple
<LinuxO> servidor de internet cache y eso
<nmid00> que hard tiene
<LinuxO> normal, amd 64
<Guest52184> hola
<Guest52184> buenos dias,tengo instalado ubuntu 12.04 y me gustaria instalar adobe air y me sale un error
<Guest52184> en las guias dicen como solucionarlo,sigo el paso y ni con esas
<Guest52184> alguien sabria ayudarme??
<Tiffon> nas
<Guest52184> nas
<Guest52184> alguien sabe instalar adobe air en ubuntu 12.04
<arielsanflo> buenas
<arielsanflo> seria alguien tan amable y me  ayuda a instalar matlab en mi ubuntu
<arielsanflo> por favor no consigo instalarlo en ubuntu de x64
<nmid00> hola arielsanflo
<arielsanflo> hola
<nmid00> te doy una mano para intalarlo
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda  a instalar matlab 2012a lo tengo en una .iso de 4.9 g
<arielsanflo> no lo tengo en cd
<arielsanflo> por que no tengo  para cd es una mini
<arielsanflo> laptop
<nmid00> lo montaste el iso como un cd
<arielsanflo> ta lo agradesco
<arielsanflo> nop
<arielsanflo> lo monte con el montador de archivos
<arielsanflo> si
<arielsanflo> eso es lo que trata de decir
<nmid00> ahora necesitas instalarlo?
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> muchas gracias tenme paciencia
<arielsanflo> soy un poco terco
<arielsanflo> y  hace rato que no utilizo ubuntu
<nmid00> ok
<arielsanflo> y esta super bueno
<arielsanflo> este 12.10
<nmid00> comenzamos!
<arielsanflo> hagale
<nmid00> bien el iso lo montast?e podes ingresar a él!?
<nmid00> arielsanflo,
<arielsanflo> sip
<arielsanflo> ya estoy adentro
<arielsanflo> de el
<arielsanflo> salen un monton de carpetas
<nmid00> bien
<nmid00> ingresa una consola
<nmid00> insgrsa a una consola
<nmid00> tu me avisas cuando procedamos
<nmid00> arielsanflo,
<nmid00> si no me contestas , no podre atyfarte
<nmid00> ayudarte
<arielsanflo> hagale
<arielsanflo> que yo l digo cuando no salga
<arielsanflo> o tenga problema
<nmid00> habriste la consola?
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> dale
<nmid00> ingresa al directorio donde montaste el iso
<nmid00> dentro de ese directorio seguramente habra un sh install
<nmid00> ok
<arielsanflo> si un install
<nmid00> ahora:   sudo sh install
<nmid00> arielsanflo, tu me avisas si te comenzo a instalar
<nmid00> arielsanflo,
<nmid00> ??
<arielsanflo> espera
<arielsanflo> un segundito
<arielsanflo> ya te digo
<arielsanflo> es que es muy lenta
<arielsanflo> jajaj
<nmid00> arielsanflo, lo que pregunto es si comenzo a instalar o emitio algun error
<arielsanflo> sudo sh install
<arielsanflo> me da este error
<arielsanflo> sh: 0: Can't open install
<nmid00> sube una imagen de tu pantalla
<nmid00> la imagen subila en http://imgur.com/
<arielsanflo> http://imgur.com/6weL8
<arielsanflo> la viste
<xangua> más fácil, clic derecho al instalador, permitir ejecutar como programa, darle doble clic
<xangua> clic derecho, propiedades*
<arielsanflo> yap
<arielsanflo> pero sabes
<nmid00> ??
<arielsanflo> por lo que veo el archivo esta dañado
<nmid00> por que
<nmid00> arielsanflo,
<arielsanflo> mira
<arielsanflo> ya hecho todo
<arielsanflo> pero nada
<arielsanflo> todos las indicaciones que me has dado al pie de la letra
<nmid00> bueno si ya crees que no pudedes Listo!!! no puedes, pues entonces no solicites ayuda
<arielsanflo> si
<nmid00> arielsanflo, bueno arielsanflo si no contestas no podre ayudarte. procura cuando solicitas ayuda en algun canal de estar a tento a la comunicacion con la otra persona
<arielsanflo> creo que esta dañado el archivo
<arielsanflo> intentare copiarlo otra vez
<nmid00> por que crees eso
<arielsanflo> lo instale
<arielsanflo> en una compu de x32
<nmid00> si descargaste el iso completo dudo que este dañado
<nmid00> te funciono
<arielsanflo> y  funciono bien
<arielsanflo> y estoy mirando
<arielsanflo> a este le falta
<arielsanflo> no son iguales
<arielsanflo> al de la otra compu
<arielsanflo> gracias apenas
<arielsanflo> termine de cipiarlo
<arielsanflo> te abis
<arielsanflo> muchas gracias amigo
<arielsanflo> estare en contacto
<arielsanflo> permanente
<nmid00> ok,
<arielsanflo> no ya mire
<arielsanflo> y esta completo son 5.3 g
<arielsanflo> entonces ya no se que hacer
<malto> buenas
<nmid00> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<n-iCe> un procesador AMD Doble Nucleo A4-3305M o un Intel 2da Generación CORE I3-2330M ?
<idroj07> Ya se que wine no es perfecto, pero puedo de alguna forma configurarlo para solucionar algunos problemas que tengo con el usando office 2010? (errores con ventanas emergentes,al acercar y alejar el doc., errores con el reconocimiento de algunos caracteres, el idioma que no puedo cambiar a español de la interfaz, etc)
<n-iCe> idroj07: jala office 2010?  wow ni lo pensé
<idroj07> n-iCe: Es que lo necesito que funcione todo correctamente para la universidad :S y no me gustaría tener que formatear e instalar el os de mocosoft para las cuestiones de ofimática..
<n-iCe> idroj07: y por qué no usar el openoffice?
<datasys> ¿alguien me puede ayudar a instalar mi tarjeta inalambrica en mi dell studio con wireless broadcom en distro ubuntu 12.10 ?
<n-iCe> Yo lo uso para la Uni
<n-iCe> datasys: ya checaste en el menú de drivers?
<datasys> ¿ como lo hago?
<idroj07> n-iCe: Si a veces lo puedo usar, pero muchos documentos y trabajos que hago con compañeros es necesario que use ms office
<datasys> n-iCe  ¿ cómo se hace eso?
<n-iCe> datasys: hay un menú en Ubuntu, déjame te digo
<n-iCe> datasys: drivers propietarios luce así
<n-iCe> http://reformedmusings.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/ubuntu-drivers.png
<n-iCe> datasys: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-348rYTHb_Qk/UJpFB5Gw2UI/AAAAAAAAD2o/eJSZ6yWbUEs/s1600/kkJEc.png
<datasys> n-iCe:  ¿ cómo llegas a ese menu?
<n-iCe> Ahí está, solo escribe drivers en el search que trae unity
<n-iCe> Y verás ese icono
<datasys> hice lo que me dijiste pero no aparece, aparece solo musica o asi para comprar.
<n-iCe> No, no
<datasys> estoy desde  CS
<datasys> descargando eso de controladores adicionales  1 seg.
<datasys> genial  Gracias n-iCe  ya se está descargando el controlador!!  (Y)  *****
<n-iCe> :))
<datasys> Confirmado, descarga e instalación completado.   n-iCe
<datasys> tarjeta Broadcom trabajando.
<n-iCe> =))
<idroj07> Alguna solución con mi tema de wine y ms office10?
<n-iCe> Si no está en la base de datos de wine, no podrás hacer nada.
<n-iCe> idroj07: emula windows en tu ubuntu con virtualbox y corre office, fácil
<datasys> Yo asi lo tengo lamentablemente  corremos VBox para el soft. de wdows.
<n-iCe> yo no
<n-iCe> No necesito nada de Windows
<datasys> que bien, es bueno.   Lamentablemente algunas empresas se casan con eso... y ni hablar.
<datasys> por cierto hay algun modulo para hacer 100% compatibles las macros de MS con open o libre office?
<n-iCe> Debería abrirlos
<n-iCe> Y solito actualizar los estilos
<n-iCe> Mi office lo hace, libre office
<datasys> se supone pero no lo es así....
<datasys> haber creo que te mandaré un archivo igual me falta algo ..
<datasys> ¿ te parece?
<n-iCe> torroella88@hotmail.com
<idroj07> n-iCe: Ok, pero ahí me surgen otros problemillas :S . Antes de usar wine, intente emular win XP con virtual box.. pero paso algo muy raro, no me dejaba instalar ningun programa.. ni antivirus ni ofice ni nada.. nose si era cosa de la .iso q estaba mal, de q era una maquina virtual o nose pero no consegui instalar nada.. Y una duda q tengo con respecto a virtualbox. ¿Hay que instalar los drivers de tu hardware en el os que uses en vi
<idroj07> rtualbox? O no es necesario?
<n-iCe> idroj07: todo lo instala virtualbox, y debe ser problema de tu .iso
<n-iCe> virtualbox
<idroj07> okei, pues voy a ir a la carga con eso otra vez.. ¿Me recomendáis alguna .iso de winxp que sepais que es buena? o es un pco frívolo
<idroj07> pedir eso x aqui Xd
<n-iCe> Ni idea, no uso Windows pa nada.
<n-iCe> Y dudo se pueda preguntar eso aquí =p
<idroj07> ok
<n-iCe> Pero creeme para todo sirve openoffice
<n-iCe> Nada que el otro no tenga
<kmels_> hola, alguien sabe cual es el commando desde la linea de comandos para abrir el Analizador de discos? este: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/check-your-disk-usage-on-ubuntu-with-disk-usage-analyzer/
<n-iCe> fsck?
<n-iCe> kmels_: baobab
<n-iCe> Escribe en tu terminal, baobab
<n-iCe> Y dime si ese
<kmels_> n-iCe, gracias, ese era!
<n-iCe> :)
<kmels_> :D
<datasys> algun programa para reparar sectores dañados  o defectuosos de mi disco duro? en Wnds es algo asi como chkds
<GridCube> ni dos minutos
<datasys> <datasys> algun programa para reparar sectores dañados  o defectuosos de mi disco duro? en Wnds es algo asi como chkds
<idroj07> Hola chicos, tengo un problema con win xp corriendo en virtualbox. No me detecta el cable de red para conectarme a internet. Lo tengo configurado como: Adaptador 1, Conectado a: Adaptador puente, Nombre: eth0, (Cable conectado: OK).. que ocurre?
<GridCube> idroj07, tenes instalados los agregados de virtualbox?
<GridCube> lo que te instala los drivers de la maquina virtual
<idroj07> Guest Aditions , SI
<idroj07> Importante decir que en administrador de dispositivos me me aparece el de ethernet con una interrogación amarilla
<GridCube> quitalo con suprimir
<GridCube> y agregalo de nuevo
<GridCube> fijate cambiar el tipo de placa de red desde las propiedades de vbox, proba una intel pro/1000 ç
<nmid00> idroj07
<idroj07> ok voy a probar
<nmid00> estaba leyendo, tenes un dhcp para que le entregela ip al xp
<idroj07> El modo promiscuo lo tengo en denegar. ¿Lo dejo ahi? que significa eso?
<nmid00> signidica si va a camturar todo el trafico (ejemplo   hub - switch) basicamente
<nmid00> idroj07, nececitas una manota!!??
<idroj07> Vale ya he conseguido tener acceso a internet. Era cambiando tipo de adaptador
<idroj07> Muchas gracias equipo! ;)
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-22
 * ChamanGT saluda o/
<ChamanGT> una consulta, recien instale ubuntu 12.10 pero untity me da errores seguido, luego instale gnome shell y lo mismo, a ustedes les ha funcionado bien?
<ChamanGT> unity*
<ChamanGT> no se si es mi maquina que quiere una configuración especial o aún tiene muchos bugs esta versión de ubuntu...
<ChamanGT> mi equipo:  http://pastebin.ca/2253983
<nmid00> ChamanGT, no fue una buena idea pasar a genome shell
<nmid00> ChamanGT, deberias arrancar de cero con la instalacion de ubuntu pues esta funcionando hasta donde me an comentado
<nmid00> o reinicia la pc e intenta de nuevo
<nmid00> jajajajajaja
<nmid00> no era un chiste!!! jajajajaja
<ChamanGT> nmid00, pues instale gnome shell porque pense que era problemas con unity
<ChamanGT> me imagino que ha de ser algun problema con la tarjeta gráfica
<nmid00> ChamanGT, esra una broma!!! jajajajaja
<nmid00> te ayudo a mirarlo!!??
<ChamanGT> nmid00, ok gracias
<ChamanGT> que necesitas=
<nmid00> estoy mirando el paste
<nmid00> bueno
<nmid00> primero, con la instalacion clasica de ubuntu que viene con unity en que momento te emite el mensaje
<nmid00> <ChamanGT>
<ChamanGT> nmid00, pues no he logrado ver algún patron, simplemente se traba
<ChamanGT> generalmente cuando activo el menú
<nmid00> que pc tenes,
<ChamanGT> pero no siempre
<ChamanGT> al rato reacciona
<ChamanGT> aveces no se traba, simplemente me tira el mensaje que se colgo
<ChamanGT> tengo una eepc
<ChamanGT> netbook
<ChamanGT> 1005HA
<ChamanGT> ese es el modelo
<nmid00> toshiba
<ChamanGT> netbook eepc 1005HA
<ChamanGT> eeepc*
<ChamanGT> me falto una e
<ChamanGT> xD
<ChamanGT> bueno regreso voy a cenar...
<nmid00> los driver te los reconocio
<makub3x> me suena a que es de los problemas que da nvidia
<makub3x> no?
<nmid00> estoy mirando tu pc para saber sus componentes
<makub3x> ummm pero es intel
<makub3x> pensé que era nvidia, suele dar ese tipo de problemas
<nmid00> trae integrado
<Duende> hola gente tengo una duda con una parte de un diseño de una bd ... en irc dónde puedo encontrar ayuda?? ..
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<nmid00> Duende, si necesitas una manota me sumo
<nmid00> Duende, que arquitectura de bd deseas realizar
<Duende> nmid00, pues verá ... tengo una duda, estoy diseñando un bd y algo así como un carrito de compras pero un cliente pero para boletas de un concierto, entonces solo puede comprar un máximo de 4 boletas ... no sé que forma sea las eficiente para llevar el contador pues ..
<nmid00> ya estoy,
<nmid00> una manera que veo asi muy rapidamente es.
<nmid00> 1) al realizar la compra se debe dejar rejistrado al comprador ocea un minimo de datos como documento por ejemplo
<Duende> nmid00, eso si, tengo una tabla para los  clientes
<nmid00> 2) esto es para dejar comprobante de la compra y generar un identificador de usuario
<Duende> ajap ...
<nmid00> 3) para llebar el contador podes realizar una tabla e indexar o sobre la tabla de alta de usuario
<nmid00> prebiamente deberas tner los datos de la cantidad maxima de compra en configuracion o utro metodo no sobre la programacion
<nmid00> duende alguna acotacion para irme orientando,esto generalizand
<Duende> humm... nmid00 hombre gracias, claro o hago otra tabla para guardar esos datos en la misma tabla del cliente,
<Duende> ... ?? ..
<Duende> gracias en todo caso nmid00 ! :D
<nmid00> Duende, tal vez no comprendi tu pregunta
<Duende> todo bien nmid00 pero lo que me dijo me dio ideas jajjajaja
<Duende> esto que dije lo afirmo "humm... nmid00 hombre gracias, claro o hago otra tabla para guardar esos datos en la misma tabla del cliente, "
<nmid00> Duende, recuerda que si almacenas esos datos en una misma tabla del cliente problemas si mantines la base de clientes para otro concierto...el deberas ebaluar
<nmid00> en generar una base para mantener los datos de cada concierto indexado con clientes y (talvezmejor) concierto - contador - cliente
<Duende> vale.. buen detalle gracias!
<nmid00> Duende, si te ssurge otra duda ..me muestras el esquemas que tiene y podemos desarrollarlo un poco mas
<lucas1> buenas noches a t odos
<nmid00> buenas lucas1
<lucas1> nmid00 puedes enseñarme a usar el Xchat no se como es q aparece en rojo cuando me nombras y como hacerlo
<lucas1> y gracias por saludar
<lucas1> jeje alguien que me enseñe los comandos de Xchat aqui porfavor jeje
<nmid00> cuando escribes el nick de un usuario se coloca en rojo, pero la verdad es que no conozco demaciado xchat en relacion a sus comandos
<GridCube> lucas1, que comandos?
<GridCube> los comandos generales son los mismos para todos los programas de irc
<GridCube> tenes /j o /join para entrar a canales, tenes /me para hacer los /me, tenes /msg para enviar mensajes privados
<lucas1> GridCube lo siento no habia visto q me escribiste
<lucas1> GridCube los comandos del irc por XChat pero ya me han dado un listado de ellos
<lucas1> jeje
<GridCube> esos son comunes a todos los programas de irc lucas1
<vitimiti> o/
<Guest9915> Simplemente no logro bootear ubuntu server que puedo hacer?
<Guest9915> no logro instalarlo
<kurama10> Guest9915: que te marca
<kurama10> que error te da
<Guest9915> kurama10, nada
<Guest9915> simplemente no bootea
<Guest9915> intente con fedora y fedora si bootea, pero no quiero instalar eso :(
<Guest9915> kurama10, ya baje 3 discos y los queme pero no bootean
<kurama10> mmmm esta raro
<kurama10> ya intentaste crear una usb booteable
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> con ubuntu
<Guest9915> no todavia no lo hago
<kurama10> utiliza multisystem para crearla
<kurama10> es facil y rapido
<Guest9915> ok
<Guest9915> kurama10, haz instalado ubuntu server en un servidor de rack?
<Guest9915> kurama10, osa se puede poner en un usb varios sistemas operativos?
<kurama10> sip
<kurama10> Guest9915: sip
<kurama10> regreso
<guampa> Guest9915: usando multisystem puse 30 linuxes + las portableapps en una SD
<guampa> funciona muy bien
<Guest9915> :O
<Guest9915> wow
<guampa> si, wow
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<makub3x> que onda todos
<MarioMey> Estoy usando la 12.04 y, con un VB, la 10.04.
<MarioMey> Pero, compartiendo carpetas en VB, sólo puedo escribir en ella, como root.
<MarioMey> Sólo como root.
<MarioMey> No está marcada el "Sólo lectura".
<MarioMey> Y lo monté como "sudo mount -t vboxsf carpeta /home/carpeta
<MarioMey> "
<MarioMey> Qué onda, makub3x
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo hago para poder escribir como usuario normal?
<vitimiti> o/
<n-iCe> ./
<makub3x> ø/
<arucard> alguien podria yaudarme
<arucard> por que se ve opaco los videos
<arucard> tengo xubuntu
<Souchiro> no modificaste prefix?
<arucard> no
<Souchiro> prueba con otro reproductor de video
<arucard> no donde lo encuentro
<arucard> igual semira contodos
<arucard> con el vlc, xine
<arucard> toten
<Souchiro> seguro que el video que estas viendo no es con brillo?
<arucard> es uno que descargue
<arucard> es onepiece
<makub3x> persiste el problema con otros videos?
<arucard> si
<arucard> no sera algun codec o algo por el estilo
<Souchiro> mmm, es raro que un fansub saque el video mal....
<Souchiro> tienes instalado los xubuntu restricted extras?
<arucard> no yo creo que xubuntu
<arucard> algun codec a de andar mal
<arucard> no creo que instale ubuntu restricted
<Souchiro> tienes instaldo ese paquete?
<Souchiro> dije xubuntu restricted estras
<Souchiro> extras *
<Souchiro> el xubuntu restricted extras tiene varias cosas y algunos codecs
<arucard> ah ok lo instalare
<arucard> esque intale el de ubuntu
<arucard> sera ese el problema
<Souchiro> sep
<Souchiro> desisntala el ubuntu restricted completamente
<arucard> ah ok ahora probare
<Souchiro> reinicias e instalas el de xubuntu
<arucard> tengo que reiniciar primero
<arucard> ya lo estoy intalando
<Souchiro> espero hayas desinstalado ubuntu restricted extras si no, no servira de nada....
<arucard> si lo desintle
<arucard> desintale
<arucard> se mira igual
<arucard> ni modos
<arucard> gracias por tu ayuda
<makub3x> no será que tu monitor requiere configuración?
<makub3x> contraste
<makub3x> brillo
<makub3x> ¿?
<arucard> no
<arucard> por que con mint no tenia problema
<arucard> o como puedo instalare el wi32 codecs
<Zilus> Buenas!
<makub3x> buenas
<Zilus> Tengo un problema con Shorewall, una IP con un adaptador virtual (eth1:0) y un NAT punto a punto, alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<guampa> Zilus: si tu pregunta es acerca de natear o hacer cualquier referencia a una alias de interfaz (como llamas a ese adaptador virtual), no es posible
<guampa> en las reglas solo podes referirte a interfaces reales, no a los alias
<Zilus> @guampa mira: http://www.shorewall.net/Shorewall_and_Aliased_Interfaces.html de aqui me estoy basando, pero no funciona
<guampa> lo que si podes hacer es usar -s o -d y referirte a las direcciones ip
<guampa> Zilus: exactamente que queres hacer?
<Zilus> @guampa mira, tengo un firewall con ip publica X y tengo un webserver con ip publica Y
<Zilus> ips locales FW xx y webserver yy
<Zilus> lo que necesito, es poner el webserver detrás del FW
<guampa> Zilus: la arroba dejala para twitter :P
<Zilus> ahora, ese webserver, tiene un dominio que apunta a Y que es la ip publica
<Zilus> se me olvido, hacia mucho no entraba a IRC :)
<guampa> ok
<guampa> el alias de la ip WAN responde ping?
<Zilus> entonces, lo que se me ocurría, era, poner la ip publica Y en eth1:0 en el FW
<guampa> *el alias*
<Zilus> no, lo tengo bloqueado con shorewall
<Zilus> el ping
<guampa> bueno al margen, mal hecho el bloquear pings
<guampa> pero bueno
<Zilus> ahorita, lo desbloqueo, dejame contarte todo el show
<Zilus> entonces, lo que intente fue crear en el FW el eth1:0
<guampa> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe asi dejamos el canal para soporte de ubuntu
<Zilus> ok!
<sisa> hola, para ocultar las unidades (particiones ubuntu) en win 8 como se hace. Resulta que al entrar a win 8 me salen las particiones de home  y / claro, win me da la opcion de formatear jijij
<sisa> lo hago desde ubuntu o desde win 8 y como?
<dzup> sisa, ?
<dzup> normalmente no se puede a menos que tengas algo instalado (creo) ya son varios meses que ni me meto a mi particion de windows, y no es por ganas sio que flojera bajar nose cuantos parches!
<guampa> creo que en windows se pueden ocultar particiones, o al menos se podia editando el registro, pero eso lo vas a tener que buscar en google o preguntar en otro canal sisa
<ariesam> alguna idea de como solucionar esto instalo mi moden USB y todo marcha bien ya esta instalado pero al final de la instalacion me muestra este error:
<ariesam> install completed!!!
<ariesam> ....After setup, you will find the ENTEL in "Applications->Internet->ENTEL". Click the ENTEL and the application will run
<ariesam> press any key to continue....
<ariesam> ./Connection_Manager: error while loading shared libraries: libusb-0.1.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ariesam> alguna idea de como solucionar eso el error en si esta en:./Connection_Manager: error while loading shared libraries: libusb-0.1.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chilicuil> ariesam: intenta instalando $ sudo apt-get install libusb-0.1-4
<chilicuil> ariesam: y despues vuelves a correr el prgrama Connection_Manager
<chilicuil> ariesam: el error dice que te hace falta el archivo libusb-0.1.so.4, cuando pasa eso, puedes buscar en ubuntu en que paquete esta con: $ apt-file search libusb-0.1.so.4 # lo que devuelve "libusb-0.1-4"
<ariesam> Muchas gracias, voy a intentar buscar ese archivo como me dijiste.
<chilicuil> de nada, suerte ariesam
<Vianstak> Saludos
<sisa> dzup: pero como se puede hacer desde ubuntu, esconder las particiones que no se vean en guindos...?
<guampa> no se puede hacer desde ubuntu, la unica manera seria cambiar el tipo de particion a oculta y ni siquiera se si eso causaria que windows no las muestre, ademas de que corres el riesgo de perder datos
<guampa> tenes que hacerlo desde windows
<remaster> una pregunta despues de actualizar a firefox 17 ya no puedo controlar , ni instalar addons...
<guampa> remaster: proba renombrando tu carpeta de perfil e iniciando uno nuevo
<remaster> guampa, me puedes explicar mejor?
<guampa> si
<guampa> abris una terminal, y ahi pones: mv .mozilla/firefox .mozilla/firefox.bak
<guampa> luego inicias el firefox
<remaster> abri como nuevo
<remaster> pero ahora no tengo nada
<mimecar> lo raro sería que tuvieras algo
<remaster> supongo que ahora copio el contenido del bak a la nueva carpeta que se creo
<mimecar> no lo hagas
<remaster> entonces...?
<mimecar> si haces una copia volverás a tener el problema
<mimecar> guarda los datos que necesites del anterior y usa el nuevo
<remaster> Entonces que debo hacer ahora?
<remaster> ouch sera mucho trabajo..... no hay otra opcion?
<mimecar> es mucho trabajo guardar los marcadores y apuntar las extensiones que tienes?
<guampa> ahora que probaste que funciona, inicia el perfil anterior, exporta lo que necesites de ese perfil y ponelo en el nuevo perfil
<guampa> el perfil anterior borralo
<guampa> probablemente tengas que reinstalar los addons
<chakal^-^> hola ?
<remaster> ok lo hare paso a paso...... lo pienso mas que nada, por las contraseñas almacenadas
<remaster> xD
<mimecar> remaster, no habrás lanzado firefox con sudo verdad?
<remaster> no, para nada
<chakal^-^> cocacola.
<chakal^-^> pues no digo nada jajajaja
<mimecar> ni otras aplicaciones gráficas?
<remaster> no
<guampa> remaster: si necesitas volver al perfil anterior, en la terminal corre: rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox && mv ~/.mozilla/firefox.bak ~/.mozilla/firefox
<chakal^-^> no me gusta meterme en las conversaciones
<guampa> tene cuidado de no errarle con el comando
<guampa> copia y pega exactamente, no sea cosa que borres algo distinto
<guampa> chakal^-^: si tenes algo que decir solo aporta y ya
<remaster> ok
<chakal^-^> ya
<chakal^-^> pero cuando se saluda se responde
<remaster> ya estoy en mi sesion anterior... ahora lo malo de las extensiones, es que no se ven y no recuerdo cuales eran , lo mismo con los user scripts....
<chakal^-^> y me senti fuera de lugar, acabo de llagar y salude
<chakal^-^> y como estabais hablando ...
<chakal^-^> aunque sea un chat
<remaster> http://screencloud.net/v/EMUP
<remaster> chakal invita cocacola ;3
<mimecar> remaster, tienes tu firefox traducido "a trozos"?
<remaster> asi es
<remaster> no se a que se deba
<mimecar> esa es la versión de los repositorios?
<remaster> desde que se actualizo a 17
<remaster> me ha dado lata
<remaster> se actualizo solito
<chakal^-^> borrate el perfil
<mimecar> usas algún ppa?
<chakal^-^> ~/mozilla
<remaster> chacal borrar mi perfil, es desearme la muerte...
<remaster> xD
<remaster> ahora checo si tengo ppa pero que yo recuerde no
<chakal^-^> homnre ...
<chakal^-^> si lo borras sabras donde borraro y donde hacer copia de seguridad
<chakal^-^> hablo rapi
<chakal^-^> "hablo"
<chakal^-^> por que parezco que estoy solo aqui
<chakal^-^> nadie dice nada, al saludar
<guampa> chakal^-^: el canal de charla es al lado
<chakal^-^> ains
<guampa> aca soporte por favor
<remaster> pues ya revise, tengo 2 ppa de firefox pero estan desactivados.
<chakal^-^> no si soporte por una parte lo damos todos
<chakal^-^> y yo lo estoy dando
<guampa> ya
<chakal^-^> entonces ¿?
<chakal^-^> yo entre y salude
<chakal^-^> que mas ?
<guampa> vuelvo a pedirte que el debate lo muevas a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<chakal^-^> debate ?
<mimecar> chakal^-^, si quieres seguir "hablando" pasa a cafe
<chakal^-^> el debate lo tenemos ahora tu y yo xD
<chakal^-^> xD
<remaster> ehmm ayuda?
<guampa> ^
<mimecar> remaster, ya te han dicho lo que tienes que hacer
<mimecar> backup de los datos mínimos y usa el perfil nuevo
<remaster> no recuerdo el nombre de todos los plugin y userscript
<remaster> y no los puedo ver porque firefox no los muestra, por ende no puedo respaldarlos.
<chakal^-^> que lastima que me trateis a mi asi, yo estoy ahora para ayudar
<chakal^-^> entre salude y poco mas ... a come rel sanguis que me estoy comiendo ;)
<dzup> catfight!
<chakal^-^> vosotros mismos.
<guampa> ya chakal^-^, hola :) si quieres charlar te invito a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> remaster, inicia firefox con todas las extensiones desactivadas
<mimecar> y apunta las que uses
<mimecar> no  pases muchos datos al perfil nuevo o puedes copiar el errror
<remaster> ok a ver como me va ; )
<remaster> gracias
<mimecar> no tienes un backup de tus datos importantes verdad?
<guampa> remaster: tal vez quieras probar con firefox sync
<guampa> para guardar todo lo que puedas de tu config y restaurarla en el otro perfil
<mimecar> no se si guardarś los cripts
<remaster> precisamente eso estoy haciendo muchas gracias!
<guampa> no creo los addons no
<guampa> ademas, hay una linea de comandos de FF que te permite al inicio crear un perfil nuevo
<guampa> sin necesidad de correr comandos en terminal
<guampa> err, comandos como borrar digo
<guampa> firefox -ProfileManager
<remaster> bueno ya respalde todo
<remaster> los complementos y scripts tendre que empezar de 0
<mimecar> empezar de 0 porque quieres
<remaster> pero con el tiempo los ire recuperando , lo prioritario eran mis contraseñas y marcadores y esos ya los respalde
<remaster> muchas gracias
<sisa> guampa: crees que si lo hago desde win, el grub2 podria no encontrar las particiones para cargar ubuntu?
<guampa> sisa: la solucion de windows es mas que nada una config de su manejador de archivos, no toca los discos
<guampa> busca esa solucion, no una que involucre escribir nada en los discos
<sisa> ahh vale
<sisa> vale..
<sisa> ok
<sisa> ya se como hacerlo desde win ... hare los camb ios en el registro y ya. Pasa que las particiones home y / expuestas en win, da la opcion de formatear y podrian ocurrir que alguien se las cargue...
<guampa> si, yo hacia algo asi tambien cuando usaba win
<guampa> por el mismo problema
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-23
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<remaster> Algun editor de metadatos para canciones que permita anexar la caratula en la cancion?
<arp-> disculpen, ubuntu 12.04 tiene modo clasico
<arp-> ?
<remaster> arp- debes instalar "sudo apt-get install gnome-panel"
<remaster> cierras sesion y en el selector de sesion cambias a gnome-clasico
<arp-> em
<arp-> pero ya no trae el GDM?
<arp-> o LightDM?
<remaster> si lo trae...
<arp-> yo tengo ubuntu 12.10 y odio esta interface
<arp-> quisiera modo clasico
<remaster> ah pusiste 12.04 mas arriba
<remaster> no 12.10
<arp-> si si
<arp-> por que lo que quiero hacer es ir a 12.04
<arp-> a menos, que 12.10 tenga alguna solucion para poner modo clasico
<remaster> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<arp-> em
<remaster> cierras sesion y eliges gnome-clasico
<arp-> a per
<arp-> genial
<arp-> ahora si
<arp-> mi vida tiene sentido otra vez
<remaster> jajaja
<remaster> que bueno que te funciono
<arp-> todo lindo
<arp-> pero no funciona el TAB
<arp-> :S
<remaster> en configuraciones de gnome classic no sere de mucha ayuda.... ya que uso gnome-shel.l
<arp-> aps
<arp-> ahora aca veo
<arp-> gnome-clasic
<arp-> gnome-clasic sin efectos
<arp-> um..
<arp-> no recuerdo cual usaba en 11.04
<arp-> pero bueh
<remaster> es que en 11.04 todabia no era gnome-classic, era simplemente gnome, antes que surgieran sus derivados
<arp-> nop
<arp-> habia para elejir
<arp-> unity o clasic
<remaster> oh entonces mi memoria falla o simplemente use classic ..... sin prestarle atencion a unity
<arp-> ok
<arp-> no hay drama
<arp-> igual te agradezco mucho el dato
<remaster> de nada.
<arp-> raro que no ande el TAB para cambiar entre ventanass
<arp-> pero bueh.. supongo que es algo de la config
<arp-> o le faltara algun completemento
<arp-> la ventana de xterm, no tiene la barra de menues
<arp-> pequeñas diferencias, pero ya vere
<chewbacca> buenas alguien de aca usa fatrat
<chewbacca> rata gorda
<liberte> Hola
<liberte> alguien me puedo decir
<chilicuil> hola liberte
<liberte> que extensión dbeo ponerle a un txt
<liberte> para que sea un script de bash
<liberte> hola chilicuil
<liberte> y otra cosa, como hacer un bucle infinito
<liberte> en el script
<chilicuil> liberte: debe ser la terminacion ".sh" y ademas debes darle permisos $ chmod +x tu_script.sh
<chilicuil> liberte: y para hacer un bucle infinito puedes hacer while true; do algun_comando; done
<liberte> pero no es autoejecutable al hacer doble click? porque me lo abre el emacs...
<debsan> liberte, le tenés que dar permisos de ejecución
<liberte> ok, gracias
<liberte> mi script es sencillo
<liberte> wget url/archivo.ext
<liberte> rm -rf archivo.ext
<liberte> es ese
<liberte> solo tengo que ponerle " while true; do algun_comando; done" en cada línea?
<chilicuil> liberte: mmm, por que quieres un bucle infinito?
<chilicuil> quieres que descargue ese archivo y lo elimine infinitas veces?
<liberte> exacto
<chilicuil> por que quieres hacer eso liberte ?
<liberte> estoy probando un servidor
<liberte> un vps
<chilicuil> aumm, ok, tienes que poner:  while true; do wget url; rm file; done
<chilicuil> eso lo hara infinitas veces
<dzup> rara forma de probar
<liberte> gracias ;)
<chilicuil> +1 dzup
<chilicuil> aunque si es un vps..., no pasara nada
<chilicuil> si es hacia el vps, no le hara ni pizca, si es de ahi hacia otro lugar, como solo es una ip, es facilmente bloqueable
<dzup> mejor while true; a=$(wget url);done   o hechalo a dev/null etc
<dzup> si lo vaz a borrar para que lo creas, nomas ponlo en memoria
<liberte> es que estoy probando un vps con 56 mb de ram
<dzup> oh
<liberte> no hay mucho uso que se le pueda dar
<liberte> pero tiene bandwitch ilimitado
<dzup> ami se me hace que quieres incrementar el contador de visitas de tu web
<liberte> siendo sincero, estoy viendo como poner varios scripts en paralelo
<liberte> en bucle, para sobre cargar un server
<liberte> podrías hacer ddos, pero no me interesa
<chilicuil> desde un solo equipo, imposible
<liberte> pero el vps tiene tráfico ilimitado y muy buen ancho de banda
<chewbacca> hola buenas alguien de por aca usa rata gorda
<chewbacca> fatrat
<liberte> dzup, hay alguna forma de descargar sin escribir en disco?
<liberte> ni en swap
<dzup> asignalo a una variable
<dzup> var=$(wget blabla)
<dzup> o mandalo a /dev/null
<liberte> gracias dzup
<liberte> gracias a todos, como siempre muy amables ;)
<dzup> luego se quejan que porque no hay vps que no esten baneadas en freenode
<liberte> ?
<dzup> nada, tu siguele con tu exprimento :)
<chilicuil> estoy seguro que no alcanza para tirar un sitio, incluso un sysadmin poco competitivo podria ser capaz de prevenirlo
<dzup> anonymous en accion :p
<chilicuil> vale, igual, buena suerte
<chilicuil> me retiro, es todo por hoy
<chewbacca> alguien de por aca usa fatrat como gestor de descargas
<chewbacca> descanza chilicuil
<chilicuil> gracias chewbacca igual tu =)
<front242> hola
<front242> ayer instale lubuntu y cada vez que inicio me dice que no ha montado bien una unidad que creo que era el usb y que con la S lo puedo anular, como podria quitar ese mensaje que cada vez me sale?
<blackgatonegro> tengo una lenovo ideapad 2470, no hay driver de video para ubuntu?
<Rcart> front242: debes editar el archivo /etc/fstab
<arp-> -
<front242> ese archivo ya se utiliza en el arranque?
<Rcart> front242: si
<Rcart> front242: editalo con cuidado porque si no sabes lo que estas haciendo, podrias dañar el arranque de tu equipo (posteriormente lo podrias solucionar, pero no te recomiendo editarlo sin antes informarte)
<Rcart> me largo a dormir, 4:10am por aqui
<arielsanflo> alguien ha instalado matlab
<arielsanflo> que por favor me ayude
<arielsanflo> ya tengo la iso
<eder_> holsa
<eder_> hola
<eder_> alguien sabe porque virtualbox no me reconoce los USB cuando ya he puesto a mi usuario en el grupo de vboxusers
<dylan66> virtualbox guest-addition
<eder_> yeah, i have installed
<eder_> si, lo tengo instalado tio
<dylan66> y te reconoce usb?
<eder_> no me reconoce nada
<eder_> me dice dispositivos no encontrados o algo asi
<eder_> he visto que es un problema comun, pero no lo soluciono de ninguna forma
<dylan66> iniciada la maquina virtual se debe instalr la iso de guest addition desde ahi
<eder_> ya ya, si no es tema de guest aditions, que tambien las tengo instaladas
<eder_> con la version libre no me dice nada, simplemente no reconoce los USB, pero con la version non free, me dice, no se puede acceder a los USB, meta al usuario en el grupo vboxusers
<eder_> lo hago y nada
<dylan66> pero las dos a la vez no se pueden tener
<eder_> ya ya lo se
<eder_> jejej no soy tan noob
<dylan66> la que funciona mejor es la non-free
<dylan66> esta en la 4.2
<eder_> ya, la he probado
<eder_> la oficial y la del repositorio
<eder_> mira, en esta pagina de virtualbox te dicen como arreglarlo: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch12.html#ts_usb-linux
<eder_> pero no me ha servido de nada
<eder_> cuando hago un sudo mount -a me dice que no existe /proc/bus/usb
<eder_> hago un mkdir y me dice que no existe el directorio
<eder_> con sudo claro
<eder_> es muy raro
<eder_> vale, acabo de hacer un ls, es que no tiene ni siquiera permisis de escritura para root
<eder_> tiene 555
<dylan66> fijate en cat /etc/groups
<eder_> le acabo de poner 755 y nada, tampoco me deja escribir
<dylan66> si esta asi vboxusers:x:120:root
<eder_> vboxusers:x:124:
<eder_> no tiene root
<eder_> le pongo mi usuario o grupo?
<dylan66> asi lo tengo yo
<dylan66> n ose si te sirve
<dylan66> ami me funcioann los usb
<eder_> voy a probar
<dylan66> eso se hace desde usuarios y grupos
<eder_> nada
<eder_> me sigue diciendo que no se encuentra
<eder_> nada, usare VMWare Player
<eder_> he estado intentando cosas
<eder_> pero nada
<eder_> gracias tio por tu tiempo
<eder_> si necesitas algo dilo
<eder_> que distru usas tu?
<eder_> yo es que uso linux mint LTS
<eder_> KDE
<noseasasi> Buenas!
<vitimiti> o/
<EderNauta> tengo una duda de puntos de montaje
<EderNauta> si yo tengo una carpeta, por ejemplo /home/yo/datos y la tengo llena de datos, y todo esta en una particion, y yo creo otra particion y le pongo punto de montaje /home/yo/datos, se me borran los datos que tengo o cuando la monto se copian a la nueva particion?
<mimecar> seguramente una bloqueará a la otra
<mimecar> no perderás ningún dato
<EderNauta> como que "bloqueara"?
<EderNauta> que no me va a dejar montarla?
<EderNauta> solo tendria que copiar los datos existentes a la nueva particion antes de montarla?
<mimecar> no verías la carpeta original que tienes en datos
<mimecar> para que quieres hacer eso tan raro?
<EderNauta> porque con playonlinux mi particion home se ha desbordado, voy a crear una particion para juegos y montarla en /home/eder/.playonlinux/wineprefix/
<mimecar> si montas una partición externa, todo lo que tengas ahora en .playonlinux estará oculto y no lo podrás usar
<EderNauta> bueno voy a hacer copia de seguridad y lo pruebo a ver
<adrianazzy> q tal pandilla, tengo un problema
<adrianazzy> quiero instalar matlab
<adrianazzy> pero luego de darle instalar en el centro de sowware
<mimecar> matlab no está en el centro de software
<adrianazzy> me aparece un cuadro q me pide la ubicacion de la instalacionde matlab
<guampa> EderNauta: si montas sobre un dir que tiene datos o tiene otra particion, el ultimo montaje es el que agarra los datos
<guampa> lo otro queda intacto
<EderNauta> o sea que se copia todo
<EderNauta> bien bien
<mimecar> no se copia nada
<adrianazzy> ok
<EderNauta> vale pues lo cpiare yo solo
<adrianazzy> pero no se q ponerle en el cuadro q me aparece
<mimecar> adrianazzy, matlab es un programa comercial, no lo encontrarás en el centro de software
<adrianazzy> apenas tengo como un dia en esto de ubuntu,  no tengo nada d conocimiento de infromatica
<adrianazzy> no si, hay viene
<adrianazzy> no se si apenas lo hayan puesto, o algo parecido
<mimecar> te pedirá los archivos de instalación como mucho
<adrianazzy> si, pero no se donde estan, o q ponerle, jejej perdon por ser tan ignorante e insistente
<mimecar> no es ser ignorante
<Magellanicus> Otra pregunta porque los filosofos en vez de filosofar no se dedican a trabajar?
<mimecar> compra el programa y podrás instalarlo
<adrianazzy> hey hey hey
<adrianazzy> la filosofia es trabajo en si mismo
<adrianazzy> cuando uno filosofea, trabaja, la filosofia es el conocimiento en movimiento
<adrianazzy> perdon por saltarme de tem
<adrianazzy> haber, quiero algo n poco mas concreto, para alguien sin nada de conocimiento en programacion, solo diganeme q poner, o si de plano no puedo instlar matlab
<mimecar> adrianazzy, tienes un cd de instalación de matlab si o no
<adrianazzy> yo me fui a centro de sowtare, le puso matlab, le puse instalar
<adrianazzy> no
<mimecar> entonces ya has acabado
<adrianazzy> pero luego de eso, me aparece un cuadro q dice
<adrianazzy> configuracion de la interfaz de matlab
<adrianazzy> ubicacion de a instlacion de matlab
<adrianazzy> y un cuadro blanco, q me dice q le indiq
<mimecar> te está pidiendo la ruta a una instalación de matlab
<adrianazzy> donde se encuentra matlab
<adrianazzy> y no se q poner
<mimecar> si no tienes un cd de matlab y lo has instalado antes
<mimecar> no puedes poner ninguna ruta
<adrianazzy> ok, entonces no le puedo poner ningun directorio
<adrianazzy> ?
<mimecar> no
<adrianazzy> o si si, q directorio le pongo
<adrianazzy> a chale
<adrianazzy> ok, oeso supongo seria todo
<adrianazzy> y al pelle q digo q los filosofos no trabajan, primero q investigue q es la filosofia
<adrianazzy> cual es su objeto de estudio, y cuales son sus metodos
<mimecar> dejar este canal para soporte
<adrianazzy> ok, eso es todo
<scherenhaenden> hola
<nmid00> hola scherenhaenden
<scherenhaenden> tengo un problema... cuando quemo blu rays... la quemadora se pone a grabar el ultimo archivo y siempre sale error... entonces todos los archivos salen bien... menos el ultimo
<scherenhaenden> nmid00: hola )
<nmid00>  mmmm, que raro
<mimecar> scherenhaenden, ¿has buscado información del error que te da?
<Jorguito> Buenas tardes, alguien me ayuda a crear las particiones para instalar ubuntu 10.04 junto con windows y crear una particion extra para instalar windows 7
<mimecar> instala primero xp, después 7 y al final ubuntu
<scherenhaenden> mimecar: no se q buscar
<mimecar> no has dicho que te ha dado un error?
<scherenhaenden> mimecar: he estado buscando, pero no consigo :S el error de paso se me olvido copiarlo....
<scherenhaenden> mimecar: sip, pero busque en google y nanai...
<Vianstak> saludos
<administrador> Acabo de instalar ubuntu server pero la interfez grafica sin muchas cosas que puedo hacer pra de nueva bajar ubuntu-desktop pero completo?
<administrador> lo que hice fue un apt-get ubuntu-desktop --no- install-recommend
<Rcart> administrador: podrias eliminar de nuevo ubuntu-desktop y reinstalarlo sin --no-install-recommends
<administrador> Rcart, deberia de hacerlo asi? apt-get remove purge ubuntu-desktop?
<Rcart> si
<Rcart> aunque podrias hacer solo remove
<chewbacca> hola buenas alguien de por aca usa fatrat
<Rcart> osea, $ sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Rcart> utilizas --purge cuando queres eliminar archivos de configuracion, pero como en este caso lo vas a reinstalar, no es necesario
<administrador> Rcart, entendido. ya lo estoy bajando
<Rcart> (:
<chewbacca> que gestor de descargas en linux me recomiendan aparte de jdownloader instale fatrat ase poco pero quiero pegar un archivo en zippyshare pero veo que no lo baja?
<administrador> .jdownloader es que uso yo chewbacca para ser honesto no conozco otro.
<Rcart> lo unico de jdownloader que no me gusta es que es muuuuuuuuuuuuuy lento debido a java
<Rcart> hay algun conocedor de java por aqui que me diga algunos tips para optimizar el codigo en java?
<chewbacca> uh ami porque me avienta un error de complemento desactualizado para algunos server
<chewbacca> :C
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema concerniente a los puertos usb
<Jakeukalane> esta es la salida de dmesg
<Jakeukalane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380551/
<Jakeukalane> pone como si no tuviera energía, pero no hay problema porque el cable parece estar bien
<Jakeukalane> me ha pasado despues d conectar un ipod para cargarlo
<Jakeukalane> (y me ha pasado en anteriores veces)
<Jakeukalane> mi pregunta es
<Jakeukalane> como puedo "resetear" los puertos USB
<Jakeukalane> y admás como creo que stá asociado a la última versión del Kernel
<Jakeukalane> cual es el archivo que necesito modificar
<Jakeukalane> para que me aparezca al inicio los diferentes kernels
<Jakeukalane> alguien?
<Jakeukalane> chewbacca, has probado con tucan?
<Rcart> Jakeukalane: cuando encendes la pc, debes mantener presionado Shift para quee te aparezca la lista de kernels instalados
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<guampa> lo de los usb si te referis a apagarlos y prenderlos creo que se puede desde sysfs
<Jakeukalane> tendría que instalarlo, guampa ?
<guampa> no, ya lo trae el kernel
<Jakeukalane> como lo ejecuto?
<Jakeukalane> (probe sysfs)
<Jakeukalane> veo el man
<Jakeukalane> pero medice que no se encuentra el comando
<Jakeukalane> Rcart, sirve tambien para cuando se ha modificado el tiempo de espera? (no lo hice yo, no se cambiarlo)
<guampa> Jakeukalane: no es un comando, es un arbol de directorios bajo /sys que en realidad son interfases a controladores del kernel
<Jakeukalane> ah
<Rcart> Jakeukalane: si, siempre sirve
<guampa> estoy buscando aver si encuentro algo, se que los discos sata se podian resetear desde ahi, calculo que usb tambien
<Jakeukalane> gracias :)
<Jakeukalane> a los dos :)
<Rcart> por nada (;
<Rcart> me largo, chau
<Jakeukalane> el fallo se ha dado de repente (al conectar un ipod) ya me había pasado antes pero reiniciando se iba o cambiando los usb de sitio, pero ahora nada de nada...
<Jakeukalane> voy a probar una cosa qu3 h3 visto 3n los foros d3 mint
<Jakeukalane> "Fixed...after reading a couple of suggestions on the Ubuntu forums, I turned off my laptop, unplugged it, took the battery out to drain the power, and then I booted up...USB mice work again!"
<Jakeukalane> hasta lu3go
<guampa> Jakeukalane: http://marcschmitzer.wordpress.com/2010/09/21/suspending-your-usb-mouse-with-udev/
<Jakeukalane> oh, gracias
<Jakeukalane> lo l3o
<guampa> aqui hay otro: https://lesswatts.org/projects/devices-power-management/usb.php
<guampa> y finalmente: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/usb/power-management.txt
<Jakeukalane> muchas gracias
<Jakeukalane> probar3 todo 3so
<Jakeukalane> hasta luego :) , muchas gracias guampa
<chewbacca> hoola alguien de por aca a usado fatrat
<Jakeukalane> guampa, se resolvió dejando el ordenador apagado y desenchufado un rato
<chewbacca> muy buena tarde
<chewbacca> alguien de por aca  usa el gestor de descargas fatrat esque tengo una cuestion
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-24
<administrador> Estoy tratando de montar un Disco duro , de la siguiente manera sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/Backup, de pronto cuando lo hago la barra de la isquiera apareta que si lo monta solo por un segundo despues desaparece. cuando entro a /mnt/Backup ya sea por nautilius o por consola no me muestran nada, es decir no me esta mostrando mi informacion o se esta montando mal, que puedo hacer?
<cheli> si ejecutas mount, te dirá lo que realmente está montado
<cheli> lo normal es que si tu orden dió un error te mostrara algún log
<administrador> Esto es lo que me muestra al hacer un mount "/dev/sdb1 on /mnt/BackUp type vfat (rw)" cheli pero no lo gro ver nada
<cheli> bueno, si haces mount te saldrá eso y mucho más, te saldrán todos los puntos de montajes actuales
<cheli> en teoría si te sale eso es que en /mnt/BackUp deberías ver tu partición /dev/sdb1
<cheli> ls /mnt/BackUp
<cheli> otra forma de verlo es con df
<cheli> df -h por ejemplo
<administrador> ya le di ls o dir pero no hay nada
<cheli> ahí te saldran lo que tienes en ese punto de montaje pero desde un punto de vista de el espacio ocupado (disk free)
<administrador> cheli,  me sale lo siguiente /dev/sdb1                   101M   512  101M   1% /mnt/BackUp
<administrador> cheli si hago un fdisk -l obtengo lo siguiente: /dev/sdb1   *          63      208844      104391    b  W95 FAT32
<administrador> /dev/sdb2          208845   488392064   244091610   8e  Linux LVM entonces si mi info esta en sdb2 como monto esta particion? la otra era con vfat pero esta no se como
<cheli> te está diciendo básicamente que ese punto de montaje está vacio, o prácticamente vacio
<cheli> la forma de montar es siempre igual, mount dispositivo puntodemontaje
<cheli> si averigua el sistema de archivos lo montará, sinó se quejará y tendrás que dárselo
<cheli> dependiendo del sistema de archivos podrías darle varias opciones pero para eso es mejor ver el manual
<cheli> man mount
<Kurogane> alguien conoce una lista de linux comerciales?
<snake_> podrian desirme donde puedo encontrar soporte para susen
<Marlo> Estoy tratando de configurar un servidor de datos con ACL y Eiciel para administrar permisos de forma grafica, pero tengo un problema, he creado ya los usuarios en ubuntu y en samba, los usuarios de ubuntu los he creado sin hacer el home para cada uno, pero cuando doy click derecho sobre las carpetas y me voy a lista de control de acceso, no me permite ver los usuarios, solo uno y el de la cuenta administrador . por que?
<liberte> buenas noches
<liberte> ayes estuve preugntando aquí como hacer en un loop en un script para bash
<liberte> pero no me quedó muy claro, así que mejor hice que el script se invocara a si mismo en la última línea
<liberte> ¿Alguien sabes como puedo hacer que wget almacene lo que descarga en la ram?
<liberte> sin escribir en disco?
<administrador> en donde puedo ver la configuracion que ha hecho samba cuando yo comparti alguna carpeta de modo grafico? en /etc/samba/smb.conf no lo puedo ver
<battlefield3> hola
<battlefield3> ¿alguien me puede colaborar con un driver dañado?
<battlefield3> ¿alguien?
<ariesam> de que driver se trata?
<battlefield3> ariesam,  es que mi pc se desconecta
<battlefield3> y en la barra de estado aparece conectado
<battlefield3> me pasó con la versión 12.04 lts
<battlefield3> alguien  me ayudó "metiendo el driver a la fuerza"
<battlefield3> pero no supe como era
<ariesam> de que dispositivo estas hablando, tu driver para que es?
<battlefield3> para red inalámbrica
<battlefield3> ¿sabe como?
<nmid00> hola liberte
<ariesam> ok, supondre que tu tarjeta inalambrica es Wireless LAN Broadcom necesito saber si cuando instalaste el ubuntu 12.04 la tarjeta de red inalambrica te funcionaba bien. O esto te paso cuando actualizaste el sistema.
<battlefield3> si servía
<battlefield3> pero se dañó el driver con el tiempo
<battlefield3> y alguien "metió el driver a la fuerza"
<ariesam> Ya que son muchos comandos, intentare enviarte un archivo con esos comandos para la terminal, y  espero q con eso puedas solucionar tu problema. saludos
<battlefield3> ariesam,  acépteme como amigo
<battlefield3> iré a dormir
<ariesam> <battlefield3>  te estoy enviando un archivo
<battlefield3> ariesam, le doy aceptar pero no pasa nada
<battlefield3> ¿qué ocurre?
<ariesam> no pasa nada, es solo un archivo de texto donde esta una explicacion de como solucionar tu problema, espero que con eso puedas solucionarlo.
<ariesam> saludos
<battlefield3> no puedo abrirlo
<battlefield3> <ariesam>
<battlefield3> no ocure nada
<battlefield3> ocurre, perdón
<battlefield3> <ariesam> mándemelo de nievo
<ariesam> ok
<battlefield3> no sale
<battlefield3> ¿como hago para verlo?
<battlefield3> le doy aceptar
<battlefield3> lo guardo en una carpeta con imágenes y no deja
<ariesam> que extraño
<ariesam> pero no te preocupes si quieres puedo copiarlo aca es muy extenso pero espero pueda servirte.
<battlefield3> pásemelo
<battlefield3> por copy paste
<battlefield3> o paoste bin
<battlefield3> no recuerdo el nombre de la página
<davidmriverog> buenas noches
<battlefield3> buenas
<chromeprob> he instalado el mas reciente chrome  Version 23.0.1271.64 en 12.04 y  macromedia flash NO sale en la
<chromeprob> he instalado el mas reciente chrome  Version 23.0.1271.64 en 12.04 y  macromedia flash NO sale en la
<chromeprob> he instalado el mas reciente chrome  Version 23.0.1271.64 en 12.04 y  macromedia flash NO figura en la lista de los plugins! que sucede? flash no va integrado en chrome?
<arp-> http://fm.hackcoop.com.ar:8000/likevinyl.ogg
<hashashin> nos dias
<vitimiti> o/
<davidmriverog> buenos dias a toda la comunidad ubuntera en español desde venezuela en sintonia con linux
<lancelot> hola
<lancelot> tengoun problema. Me ha desaparecido la barra de herramientas de gnomesubtitles ¿cómo lo recupero?. Gracias
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que no esté oculta?
<lancelot> ¿cómo lo compruebo?
<mimecar> mira los menús de la aplicación
<lancelot> Precisamente la barra de menus es la que desapareció
<mimecar> no era la barra de herramientas?
<lancelot> Es la que pone Archivo Editar Herramientas ....
<mimecar> entonces no es la barra de herramientas
<mimecar> ¿qué has hecho antes del fallo?
<lancelot> Puff... instalar desinstalar el compiz y qué se yo. Archivos de gnome...
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si sigue el fallo
<lancelot> ya lo hice y nada. Entro con otra configuración (unity, etc...) y sigue igual
<mimecar> ¿estas usando ubuntu con unity?
<lancelot> ahora sí
<mimecar> instala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<lancelot> vale
<lancelot> me sale: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<lancelot> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<mimecar> tienes abierto el centro de software?
<lancelot> no
<mimecar> cualquier programa que este actualizando cosas?
<lancelot> lo hice con los comandosw¡
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<lancelot> no no. Sólo está abierto eso, la terminal y el gnomesubtitle
<mimecar> pues tienes otro programa instalando cosas
<mimecar> sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mimecar> con eso verás que programa lo está usando
<mimecar> cuando lo sepas, tendrás que "matarlo" y podrás instalar ubuntu-desktop
<lancelot> gracias. Lo intentaré cuando este cacharro de ordenador quiera porque va fatal
<lancelot> MUchas gracias
<casaluna> Me sale: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/casaluna/.gvfs
<casaluna>       Output information may be incomplete.
<casaluna> COMMAND   PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF    NODE NAME
<casaluna> dpkg    10764 root    3uW  REG    8,5        0 3801278 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<davidmriverog> Saludos a todos, en estos momentos estoy programando en desarrollo web en ubuntu, pero alguien sabe que herramienta o aplicacion de desarrollo web me recomendarian!!!
<mimecar> eclipse, gedit...
<davidmriverog> uso el gedit, pero quisiera saber si esta distribucion de linux posee herramientas avanzadas como dw pero para linux
<mimecar> no está
<davidmriverog> muchas gracias mimecar
<front242> hola, como pueod hacer para que cada vez que inicio el ordenador no se ponga a escanear el disco?
<front242> es lubuntu
<mimecar> apagas bien el equipo o a lo bestia?
<front242> bien, cada vez a apagar por eso me extraña
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de lubuntu usas?
<front242> 12.04 creo que es
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<front242> si si, a la ultima
<front242> y esta recien instalado
<mimecar> ¿por qué no has instalado la 12.10?
<front242> espera ahora te lo digo que lo tengo en un portatil
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema actualizado y dejas que acabe la comprobación de errores
<mimecar> no se me ocurre ahora ninguna cuasa del problema
<front242> siempre lo dejo y siempre sale
<front242> se esta iniciando ahora te digo la version
<front242> es la 12.10 la que esta instalada
<mimecar> front242, no se me ocurre una causa para el problema
<mimecar> ubuntu tiene un programa para ver el estado del disco duro
<mimecar> no se si lubuntu lo lleva instalado
<front242> voy a indagar a ver
<mimecar> el disco duro es antiguo?
<front242> no, si solo pasa desde que puse lubuntu, antes tenia fedora y no pasaba nada
<snake__> ola
<snake__> alguien de soporte de opensuse
<mimecar> normalmente estarán en el canal de opensuse
<anonusers> hola
<anonusers> tengo 2 comandos aquui. que he encontrado en google pero no sabria decirte cual es mejor,, o mejor dicho qiero que nadie pueda recuperar nada del usb ya que lo tengo que prestar 1 dia..
<anonusers> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb ????
<anonusers> sudo badblocks -w /dev/sdb ????
<mimecar> badblocks no es para marcar sectores defectuosos?
<anonusers> alguien sabe cual es mejor para dejar e usb a ceroo
<mimecar> con dd seguramente se podrá recuperar
<anonusers> con el 1º comando , se puede recuperar¿?
<mimecar> me parece que si
<anonusers> que opcion tengo?
<chakal^-^> recuperar ? o hacer un llf zefofill ?
<chakal^-^> *zerofill
<anonusers> quiero aceer un formateo a bajo nivel
<anonusers> pero que sea imposible de recuperar,
<chakal^-^> para recuperar por ejemplo usa photorec de la suite de testdisk o foremost
<anonusers> si .
<anonusers> para recuperar
<anonusers> busce en googgle
<anonusers> y el 1º que me salio fue
<chakal^-^> el zerofill es lo mas cercano al LLF
<anonusers> photocrec
<mimecar> shred puede borrar
<chakal^-^> o sea, llenar de 0 el disco
<anonusers> si
<mimecar> con llenar sólo de '0' no es duficiente
<mimecar> suficiente
<chakal^-^> es suficiente para hacer imposible la recuperacion de datos
<anonusers> que hago , entonces ddespues de fomratear a bbajo nivel, le meto algunas peliculas por ejemplo?
<chakal^-^> que es lo que hace precisamente shrez -z
<anonusers> shrez-z
<chakal^-^> pero las banderas no se borran, pero imposible es recuperar nada claro a no ser que se haga un LLF con la herramienta que proporciona el fabricante del disco.
<chakal^-^> eso no deja ni las banderas de ficheros de la cache
<anonusers> pues nose,,,
<chakal^-^> anonusers, lo mejor y mas cercano del LLF es el zerofill
<chakal^-^> algo como dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/xxx bs=1M lo deja casi de fabrica
<mimecar> asegurate que escribes bien el disco a borrar
<mimecar> o tendrás problemas
<chakal^-^> pero las banderas y acceso no los borras si no usas la herramienta del fabricante que no hace otra cosa mas que "rascar" el disco
<chakal^-^> me refiero con banderas a los accesos que se quedan en la cache del disco, que es como el buffer que no puedes borrar con ninguna herramienta si no la del fabricante, pero vamos ... los ficheros imposible recuperar
<chakal^-^> shred -f -z -u por ejemplo lo borra pero los archivos los hace difernetes pasadas y los llena de datos "basura"
<chakal^-^> hay no se borran simplemente los hace "invisibles"
<anonusers> ahhhh,
<chakal^-^> hay se quedan los ficheros con "basura" y las banderas
<chakal^-^> con  el zerofill no se quedan los ficheros
<chakal^-^> por cierto, el badblocks no hace mas que comprobar y intentar aislar sectores dañados del disco, no elimina nada
<chakal^-^> man badblocks; man dd; man shred
<dzup> un iman no falla
<chakal^-^> si le quieres volver a usar
<anonusers> vale me queda claro lo de los badlocks
<anonusers> pero entonces que ago un dd??
<anonusers> con el comando
<anonusers> o zerofill es un programa?
<chakal^-^> anonusers, creo que te lo he explicado ya ...
<chakal^-^> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_formatting#Low-level_formatting_.28LLF.29_of_hard_disks
<chakal^-^> One popular method for performing only the zero-fill operation on a hard disk is by writing zero-value bytes to the drive using the Unix dd utility with the /dev/zero stream as the input file and the drive itself or a specific partition as the output file, like: (fill the SCSI/SATA HDD at 2nd connection with zeros, this command may take days, even weeks to complete): dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<chakal^-^> cambia /dev/sdb por tu disco
<chakal^-^> eso tarda mucho, depende de el tamaño pero se tira bastante he
<anonusers> ok
<anonusers> es 1gb
<anonusers> solo
<mimecar> anonusers, asegurate que pones el disco bien
<chakal^-^> 1 disco de 500GB +/- 3 dias
<mimecar> o puedes perder tu sistema
<anonusers> ok ok
<anonusers> ya me paso una vez
<anonusers> con gparted
<anonusers> en fedora 17
<anonusers> con un dd de 500gb
<anonusers> formate el sistema o nose que hize , lo qe paso es que la proxima vez que reinicie nno volvio arrancar
<dzup> damm 3 dias :s
<dzup> apoco tanto?
<Global-447> buenas
<Global-447> alguien me podria ayudar?
<mimecar> puede que si, puede que no
<guampa> Global-447: solo pregunta y si alguien sabe respondera
<Global-447> Bueno vale te comento que me paso... he dañado por completo mi linux ubuntu puede que haya algun comando para resetearlo? Porque ni con apt-get update ni apt-get upgrade los puedo solucionar
<mimecar> ¿qué le has hecho a ubuntu?
<Global-447> pues la verdad ni idea... Solo he querido instalar phpmyadmin y de ahi funciona muy mal la consola
<mimecar> el paquete es de los repositorios?
<Global-447> no
<Global-447> Bien en realidad se lo agregue
<Global-447> y ahi lo pude bajar
<mimecar> ¿cómo se lo has añadido?
<Global-447> se los añado desde consola gedit /etc/apt/sources.list/
<mimecar> con un ppa?
<Global-447> con un editor de texto
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> un ppa es un repositorio externo a ubuntu
<mimecar> resumiendo, pon la salida de sudo apt-get update en pastebin
<mimecar> acabaremos antes
<Global-447> Ok
<Global-447> puedo pasar el pastebin aqui?
<Global-447> el link
<mimecar> el enlace a pastebin si
<Global-447> http://pastebin.com/3Dde7U4x
<mimecar> estas usando Debian?
<Global-447> si
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en el canal de #debian-es
<Global-447> Ah vale mil disculpas... Muchas gracias por la ayuda
<mimecar> prueba
<mimecar> con sudo apt-get clean all
<mimecar> y el update de nuevo, es posible que funcione
<Global-447> Pruebo
<Global-447> No me sigue saltando el error
<Global-447> ire a debian
<mimecar> ok
<Global-447> Muchas gracias por  la ayuda mimecar
<anonusers> al lanzar el comando mount en la terminal , tengo mucho texto me sale demasiado texto , le doy click justo en la carpeta de usb -->propiedades y me sale /media?
<anonusers> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev /media bs=1M????
<guampa> anonusers: que queres hacer con ese comando??
<anonusers> formatear a bajo nivel el usb de 1 gb
<anonusers> es que estoy con esto 1 hora,,,
<anonusers> no lo consigoo,  seguro que la ruta del usb no es la que toka y me cargo el c
<anonusers> pc
<dzup> y para que? si es un usb :p ni que fuera magnetico
<guampa> anonusers: pues si, ese comando no lo uses sin saber, y no sirge para formatear
<anonusers> lo tengo que prestar a un amigo
<guampa> *sirve
<dzup> anonusers, necesitar tomar usb vs discoduro 101 <--
<anonusers> nose que dices...
<anonusers> perdona no entendido la pregunta
<anonusers> lo unico que quiero es dejar el usb a un amigo
<guampa> anonusers: en que OS lo va a usar al usb
<dzup> una clase, para que sepas las diferencias, y una de lowlevel format tambien te caeria bien :)
<anonusers> y quiero formatearlo a bajo nivel para que no pueda recuperar nada
<anonusers> ubuntu
<anonusers> aber un formateo de nivel alto , te da la posibilidad de recuperar datos
<guampa> si es rapido si
<anonusers> y la  versatilidad
<anonusers> de formatear rapido
<guampa> versatilidad?
<anonusers> sin complicacion,,,,
<guampa> anonusers: tenes enchufado el pen drive ahora?
<anonusers> pero un low level format te da la opcion de sobrescribir ceros a disco duro
<anonusers> y dejarlo de fabrica,,
<anonusers> siii
<mimecar> "dejarlo"
<anonusers> si lo tengo de 1 gb
<guampa> ok, fijate que dispositivo es
<anonusers> esta en /media
<dzup> s un disco usb o una memoria usb?
<guampa> pone mount en una terminal y fijate que dispositivo en /dev aparece montado en /media
<anonusers> memoria usb
<anonusers> un pen
<dzup> pues no ocupas hacer un lowlevel a una memoria usb :s
<dzup> a menos que este dañada
<anonusers> porque?
<anonusers> me sale al poner mount
<mimecar> anonusers, lo vas a formatear si o no
<mimecar> porque ya estas mucho rato con eso
<anonusers> /dev/sda1 on type
<mimecar> ni se te ocurra
<mimecar> sda1
<anonusers> si pero e estado leiendo  primero ,
<anonusers> y no qiiero formatear el pc
<mimecar> un consejo, haz una copia de seguridad de tus datos antes
<anonusers> tambien el comando mount sale
<anonusers> /dev/sdb1 on /media/9066-0590 type este
<anonusers> ya tengo copia de seguridad  , gracias mimecar.
<guampa> anonusers: es el unico que aparece en /media ?
<anonusers> si
<guampa> ok, sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && mke2fs /dev/sdb1
<guampa> no le erres, o adios disco rigido
<anonusers> vale
<anonusers> ese comando sobrescribe ceros al usb?
<anonusers> para no ppoder recuperar nada?
<mimecar> anonusers, ¿qué tienes en ese usb que es tan importante?
<dzup> anime!
<anonusers> jajajajaja informacion maxima
<anonusers> pues fotos
<anonusers> mias
<anonusers> de la camara digital
<guampa> anonusers: entonces antes de formatear podes sobreescribir el disco con basura
<guampa> y luego formatear
<anonusers> y viajes y eso ,y no qiiero que las tenga nadie mas
<dzup> metelo a la camara digital y formateo low format desde ahi!
<anonusers> vale, como sobrescrib el disco con basura??
<mimecar> a la velocidad que vas, morirán antes de que les des la tarjeta de memoria
<guampa> sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1k
<dzup> te dejas de malabares
<guampa> luego el mke2fs
<anonusers> sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sdb1bs=1k ????
<anonusers> primero este comando? y luego el otro??
<anonusers> ok voy a probar
<guampa> fijate que lo escribiste mal
<guampa> no le erres nunca cuando usas dd o mkfs
<mimecar> guampa, tiene un backup
<mimecar> y si no tiene suerte, lo tendrá que usar
<guampa> de su hd?
<mimecar> es ki qye duce
<mimecar> es lo que dice
<juan__> hola buenas
<rbndj8> buenas tengo un problema actualice a la 12.10 y virtual vox no entra ya que tengo windows emulado
<rbndj8> alguien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> si no dices el error...
<nekonoko> probablemente sea este http://nikunjlahoti.com/2012/11/09/virtualbox-on-ubuntu-12-10/
<rbndj8> ese mismo es
<rbndj8> minecar una pregunta cuando conecto mi cel para poder ver la memoria no me deja verla
<rbndj8> osea nigun celular que conecto via usb
<juan__> hola buenas soy novato y les expongo mi duda.  es posible aprender con ubuntu sin la consola de comandos o llegara a tal punto que tendre que aprenderme todos sus comandos y sus funciones  ??gracias por su atencion.
<mimecar> no necesitas la consola juan__
<dzup> tarde que temprno comenzara a usar la consola
<juan__> aver no voi a engañar soy un poco negado pero ya la empece a usarla para instalar compiz fusion y varioss entornos de escritorios
<mimecar> la has usado porque quieres
<mimecar> no por obligación
<juan__> pero tambien veo un palo increible la de miles de comandos que hay mas todas usu funciones  eso es peor que la aguja del pajar
<juan__> si eso si jejej
<mimecar> tienes que conocer todas las piezas de un coche para conducirlo?
<juan__> porque lo e visto en cierto modo mas practico
<juan__> hoombre visto asin no
<guampa> es que es asi
<guampa> anda usando lo que necesites nomas, si queres aprender todo junto es imposible
<juan__> yu los comandos los lanzo  gracias al buscar al google  pero al cabo de  ni 2 semanas ni me acuerdo
<guampa> con la repeticion tarde o temprano van quedando
<mimecar> claro, todo el mundo sabe que no se pueden instalar las cosas si no usas la consola...
<juan__> si  creo que esa es la mejor opcion
<mimecar> no hace falta usar la consola
<Rtl8187> aufs-modules
<guampa> eso es vierto tambien
<guampa> *cierto
<Rtl8187> alguien sabe donde encuentro esa libreria?
<Rtl8187> aufs-modules
<Rtl8187> la busco en centro software y synapticis y no me aparece!!
<juan__> eso es cierto algun comando se me a kedado con la repeticion gracias por el consejoo.
<mimecar> Rtl8187, si lo buscas en google aparece
<guampa> Rtl8187: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=aufs&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<guampa> pero no aparece con ese nombre
<dzup> guampa, le metiste su iptables forward drop al nmido?
<Rtl8187> encontre la aufs-tools
<Rtl8187> pero no la mencionada antes
<juan__> alguien sabria porque no me funciona la tarjeta de sonido 0:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<mimecar> juan__, ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<juan__> 12.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<juan__> no entiendo muxo pero si que e actualizado con todo lo ke me an ido poniendo.
<PuppyLeo> hola
<PuppyLeo> hay alguien aqui
<juan__> buenas que tal.
<PuppyLeo> bien
<juan__> por aqui pasando a la madrugaaa
<PuppyLeo> tengo una consultacon un programa llamado mandvd
<juan__> bueno pues yo soy la persona menos indicada para aconsejartee
<juan__> sin animo de ofender quiero decir que a duras penas soy novato en linux
<PuppyLeo> pues tengo la version 2.5-5 y el idioma español le faltan las "ñ" y los acentos
<PuppyLeo> nose si alguna ves lo usaste al programa y te paso lo mismo
<mimecar> PuppyLeo, es un programa de los repositorios?
<PuppyLeo> pues lo baje de varias partes y todos tienen el mismo error
<PuppyLeo> nose si me pudieran dar el paquete indicado en donde funcione bien el español
<mimecar> no está en los repositorios?
<PuppyLeo> yo dañe el repositorio
<mimecar> qué entiendes por dañar?
<PuppyLeo> mimecar tu usaste el mandvd alguna ves?
<mimecar> no he montado dvd's de vídeo
<PuppyLeo> me pasas el link del repositorio?
<mimecar> has comprobado que no esté en el centro de software?
<PuppyLeo> ahora no estoy en ubuntu :-P
<mimecar> en que estas?
<PuppyLeo> nose es linux y es prestada la compu
<PuppyLeo> solo habia encontrado el 2mandvd
<PuppyLeo> pero ami me gusta el mandvd 2.5-5
<mimecar> lo primero es saber que distribución estas usando
<PuppyLeo> soy novato
<PuppyLeo> mimecar tu usaste el mandvd 2.55 alguna ves?
<mimecar> no he montado dvd's de vídeo
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando 'uname -a'
<PuppyLeo> ok
<PuppyLeo> Linux puppypc10611 2.6.32.59 #1 Mon Apr 2 19:19:10 GMT-8 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<PuppyLeo> eso me dio
<mimecar> puppy no es ubuntu
<PuppyLeo> ya se, es prestada
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<PuppyLeo> mmmm ok
<mimecar> este canal es para ubuntu
<PuppyLeo> yo uso ubuntu 10.04 en mi pc
<mimecar> es posible que no puedas usar los repositorios de ubuntu
<mimecar> el problema lo tienes en un pc con ubuntu?
<PuppyLeo> si
<mimecar> 2mandvd es el programa que continua a mandvd
<PuppyLeo> si pero no me gusta
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-25
<Marlo> alguna persona sabe en donde puedo ver la configuracion de las carpetas compartidas por samba en modo grafico?
<dzup> Marlo, gadmin-samba
<Marlo> ok, deja lo bajo
<Marlo> dzup, lo estoy bajando
<dzup> apt-cache search samba   muestr varios
<lancelot> lancelot
<Vianstak> saludos
<Vianstak> acabo de instalar un nuevo sistema de ubuntu en una computadora pero esta viene con una tarjeta grafica nvidia la iba a instalar pero lei por ahi que primero tengo que instalar linux-headers-generic pero desconozco como hacerlo
<Vianstak> como instalo este paquete?
<guampa> Vianstak: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Vianstak> guampa==> ok gracias
<mick735> EL SIGUIENTE  comando me dice sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng_1.1-1.1build1_amd64.deb  ---> nose pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock recurso no disponible temporalmente ; y me dice que puede aber otro proceso utilizandolo?,porque nose pudo localiar el directorio de administracion.
<mick735> e intentando instalarlo de 5 manuales y ninguno a dado resultados...
<guampa> probablemente estas ejecutando synaptic o algun otro frontend de apt-get
<mick735> nose que quiere decir eso, que has dicho , soy novato en linux
<mick735> aveces e usado el apt-get
<guampa> digo que probablemente al momento de correr apt-get, falle porque tiene abierto algun otro programa de manejo de paquetes
<guampa> tal vez alguno grafico, como synaptic
<mick735> ah ok
<mick735> pues en estos momentos , tengo en marcha una ventana de comandos, cairo dock, virtual box y el gestor de actualizaciones
<mick735> e irc..
<mick735> lo cierro todo , aber que pasa...
<guampa> el gestor de actualizaciones mi
<guampa> mick735
<guampa> ese programa es de manejo de paquetes como te digo
<mick735> claro , e imaginado
<mick735> que hay estaba el fallo
<zxul> buenas tardes
<zxul> discupen pero estoy navegando en firefox y no deja de aparecerme este mensaje
<zxul> http://www.3descargas.com/ads/300x250.htm
<zxul> apenas estoy cargando una pagina y me lo bota a este
<zxul> a que se puede deeber me saca de onda
<zxul> alguna sugerencia
<yoymi> hola
<yoymi> que tema tenemos
<yoymi> m
<yoymi> mimecar, hace tiempo q no estaba x aquí
<mimecar> ya
<yoymi> oyes que como tenéis nada que decir me marcho que adios
<ricardo_> hols
<ricardo_> alguien aqui?
<Guest26318> hola buenos dias....gnome 3 es igual que gnome shell
<mimecar> gnome-shell es el gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> y gnome 3 el entonro
<Guest26318> ah ok gracias mimecar
<mimecar> se cobra el tiempo de conexión al irc?
<auska> Buenas, alguno puede ayudarme con un problema que tengo con LAPM? Cree un servidor virtual, pero cuando intento acceder a el me da un error 403. Alguna idea de que puede ocurrir?
<Vianstak> buenos dias
<nmid00> buenas! Vianstak
<Vianstak> tengo un problema con una tarjeta de video nvidia resulta  que se ve mocha la pantalla
<Vianstak> nmid00==> buenos
<Vianstak> tendra alguna solucion
<nmid00> mocha?? Vianstak si te explayas un poquito lo podemos solucionar
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> pues verán
<Vianstak> ayer instale un Ubuntu desde cero en un ordenador
<Vianstak> este tiene una tarjeta de video nvidia geforce gt610
<Vianstak> logre instalar la tarjeta se ve bien en un monitor pequeño por vga
<Vianstak> pero al ver por hdmi se ve cortada toda la pantalla
<Vianstak> ya he instalalo los headers
<Vianstak> purgado la tarjeta
<Vianstak> reinstalado los drivers y nada
<Vianstak> existe alguna solución?
<GridCube> Vianstak, pasa el resultado de xrandr por pastebin
<Vianstak> como lo ejecuto?
<GridCube> en una terminal
<GridCube> escribi xrandr y apreta enter
<Vianstak> si ok
<GridCube> selecciona el texto y pegalo en un pastebin
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Vianstak> http://pastebin.com/69Q0diSj
<Vianstak> GridCube==> qui esta
<GridCube> Vianstak, proba otras de las resoluciones, tipo xrandr -s 1920x1080
<Vianstak> ya pero me queda igual
<GridCube> mmm probaste resoluciones menores?
<Vianstak> el la configuracion de nvidia se puede poner personalizada
<GridCube> si si
<Vianstak> y se reduce el tamaño de pantalla pero se sigue viendo cortada
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> con los drivers genericos pasa lo mismo?
<Vianstak> si de echo tengo los genericos corriendo
<GridCube> mmm, pasame el resultado de lspci | grep "VGA"
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> no sera hdmi?
<GridCube> no, la placa se llama VGA Adapter
<GridCube> o VGA Compatible controller
<Vianstak> dice : 02:00.0 VGA compatible controler : nvidia corporation gf119 [geforce gt 610] (rec a1)
<Vianstak> dice : 02:00.0 VGA compatible controler : nvidia corporation gf119 [geforce gt 610] (rev a1)
<Vianstak> perdon por el error pero lo estoy pasando a mano ya que esta en otro equipo
<GridCube> :)
<Vianstak> yo creo que no esta bien instalada la tarjeta o que tengo el controlador equivocado
<Vianstak> temgo como 5 opciones del controlador y no se cual usar
<GridCube> Vianstak, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates/+question/207199
<GridCube> usa el mas nuevo Vianstak
<GridCube> el que tenga el numero mas alto
<GridCube> si no, el recomendado
<Vianstak> ya lo hice
<Vianstak> lo que viene en el link
<Vianstak> dejame repetirlo
<GridCube> osea tenes los drivers mas nuevos
<GridCube> la verdad es que no se
<Vianstak> al corregirse el error se debe ver luego luego o tengo que reiniciar?
<Vianstak> GridCube==> :)
<GridCube> no entiendo la pregunta
<Vianstak> o sea que se ve la correcion al instante o hay que reiniciar para que se vean los cambios
<GridCube> deberias reiniciar el servidor x como minimo
<GridCube> pero un full reboot es mejor
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> la verdad me dan ganas re formatear y hacertodo desde el principio
<Vianstak> ya reinicio pero se ve igual
<manuel_> hola
<Vianstak> agrego solo 1 entrada
<manuel_> quien eres
<manuel_> enga
<Vianstak> manuel_==> wenas
<GridCube> Vianstak, lo siento
<GridCube> pero no se mas
<GridCube> :(
<Vianstak> no te preocupes
<Vianstak> otra cosa curiosa que hace (solo como dato)
<Vianstak> cuando ejecuto un programa de centro multimedia falla el audio
<Vianstak> GridCube==> los driver para windows servirán?
<GridCube> no
<Vianstak> ok
<Braniac> hola, de casualidad no saben como poner una contrasena a una carpeta de ubuntu para que ni root tenga acceso???
<mimecar> cifra la carpeta
<Braniac> como???
<mimecar> puedes usa truecrypt / realcrypt
<mimecar> si olvidas la contraseña no podrás acceder a tus datos
<Braniac> gracias, de casualidad saben si puede hacerle lo mismo a una particion de disco duro???
<Braniac> estoy conciente de que se puede pero existe alguna forma que ademas evite ser formateado sin el pass???
<mimecar> ubuntu ya da esa opción en la instalación
<mimecar> siempre la podrán formatear
<Braniac> ya veo, gracias por la ayuda
<Jorge-Argentina> Perdón, dónde encuentro el archivo de configuración de Gnome-Contacts ? Ya busqué en Usr/aplications en  lo oculto de la carpeta personal......Quiero acceder a la libreta de direcciones en línea, y el programa sólo me ofrece la libreta local...
<mimecar> ¿has configurado la libreta online?
<Jorge-Argentina> ya lo desinstalé y lo volví a instalar pero sigue con la configuración anterior...
<mimecar> la configuración está en tu carpeta de usuario
<Jorge-Argentina> no la configuré online porque no me daba la opción, solamente tenía la opción local.
<mimecar> ese programa permite trabajar con una cuenta online?
<Jorge-Argentina> ya reviso de nuevo en esa carpeta...no la puedo encontrar..
<Jorge-Argentina> En .local/share no hay nada parecido a contacts...
<mimecar> hay más carpetas aparte de esa
<Jorge-Argentina> sí, estoy revisando todas las carpetas que pueda.....
<Jorge-Argentina> pero en ninguna encuentro..
<mimecar> si el programa no tiene la opción de usar una libreta de direcciones online
<mimecar> para que quieres encontrar la carpeta?
<Jorge-Argentina> es que supuestamente sí tiene la opción online. eso lo estoy viendo en la página de gnome contacts...tiene la opción para conectar con una cuenta de Google....pero como te decía, a mí no me aparece esa opción...
<mimecar> lo has configurado en "cuentas online" ?
<xangua> supuestamente¿
<xangua> qué programa estás tratando de configurar¿  qué programa esperas tú que use gnome contacts Jorge-Argentina¿
<Jorge-Argentina> sí. ahí tengo habilitada las cuentas de Google......además también me pasa que en la libreta de direcciones de Thunderbird solamente tengo la local...
<mimecar> Jorge-Argentina, thunderbird es indpendiente de gnome
<xangua> Jorge-Argentina: con thunderbird No vas a usar gnome contacts, gnome contacts es para los programas de gnome: evolution, empathy y así
<Jorge-Argentina> xangua: esperaba que Gnome Contacts me levante los contactos de Google....
<Jorge-Argentina> mimecar: Sí, es independiente , pero en 12.04 me acuerdo que me aparecían también las cuentas on line......las cuentas de google que tenía configurada para recibir el correo..
<mimecar> eso lo solucionas instalando una extensión en thunderbird
<Jorge-Argentina> cuál extensión sería...?
<mimecar> busca "contact" en el gestor de extensiones de thunderbird
<Jorge-Argentina> ok.
<xangua> o google contacts...
<Jorge-Argentina> bien. ya pruebo eso. muchísimas gracias.
<maurojas6996> Hola
<maurojas6996> necesito ayuda, hay un comando que reconfiguraba el teclado en la consola
<maurojas6996> mostrando opciones y modelos compatibles e iduomas
<maurojas6996> *idiomas
<maurojas6996> ¿Alguien me puede decir cual es? es que el inutil programa LXKeyMap tiene un bug y no sirve
<maurojas6996> bueno, la verdad desde hace como 3 meses lo tenia, haciendo que se cerrara
<Jorge-Argentina> Gracias. Instalé en Thunderbird el complemento Google Contacts y solucioné la libreta de direcciones de Thunder........sólo me falta lo de Gnome Contacts.
<omikron4> maurojas6996: el comando es setxkbmap --layout  es  esto es para el español
<maurojas6996> si pero yo no quiero español de españa, quiero el del latino, que es el que llevan los teclados compaq que importan de mexico para abajop
<maurojas6996> que tienen el acento debajo de la ?
<omikron4> para el español.. sudo setxkbmap --layout es
<maurojas6996> porque los españoles de españa tienen una tilde reversa similar a esta `
<omikron4> maurojas6996: pon el que dcorresponda a tu pais... no se si sera mx
<maurojas6996> Error!   Option "--layout" not recognized
<mimecar> maurojas6996, tienes el sistema del sistema bien puesto?
<mimecar> el idioma
<maurojas6996> tengo Lubuntu 12.04
<omikron4> maurojas6996: pues si no va con dos -- pnle uno solo
<maurojas6996> Error loading new keyboard description
<omikron4> maurojas6996: es con un solo guion.. -layout
<maurojas6996> este lubuntu le hacen falta pero que miles de millones de parches y actualizaciones
<maurojas6996> si, asi lo puse
<maurojas6996> y no sirve
<omikron4> pues a mi me sirve.. igual no necesita parches.. sino que alguien haga las cosas bien :|
<maurojas6996> estoy haciendon todo bien
<omikron4> pues yo lo hago y me funciona.. sudo setxkbmap -layout es
<maurojas6996> http://pastebin.com/DEXfQu4J
<maurojas6996> sigues diciendo que todo lo hago mal, yo tengo Lubuntu
<mimecar> maurojas6996, donde ves "--"?
<maurojas6996> un ubuntu espartano semi-construido con LXDE interpuesto con Openbox que le hacen falta millones de parches para que deje de dañarse solo
<mimecar> tienes instalado bien las cosas del español
<mimecar> pero no las de méxico
<maurojas6996> si
<maurojas6996> yo inclusive lo habia hecho para configurar un teclado PS/2
<mimecar> has lanzado el programa que instala los idiomas en ubuntu?
<maurojas6996> con un comando que hacia salir un setup que configuraba el teclado
<maurojas6996> nop
<maurojas6996> de hecho me decia que faltaba un idioma
<maurojas6996> lo abria y no salia nada
<mimecar> lanzalo e instala lo que te falta
<omikron4> maurojas6996: el tema es que no existe un keyboard para venezuela como tal.. igual es es-ve ..nose
<maurojas6996> lo tengo abierto y no pasa nada, no instala nada
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla en la que se vea el programa
<maurojas6996> ok
<maurojas6996> pero alguien se acuerda del modo texto de Xubuntu 7.xx en adelante?
<maurojas6996> habia un comando que desplegaba un instalador en modo texto asi como el de xubuntu, yo lo use, pero el comando no lo tengo guardado y no encuentro la pagina de internet que lo desplegaba
<maurojas6996> ese comando hizo facil la configuracion del teclado genius, incluso tenia para seleccionar los idiomas
<mimecar> pon la captura de la aplicación
<maurojas6996> no se si sea el tal dpkg-reconfigure xorg o algo asi
<maurojas6996> acà esta la captura: http://screencloud.net/v/vAds
<mimecar> aplicas a todo el sistema?
<maurojas6996> si
<mimecar> la configuración regiolal la tienes bien?
<maurojas6996> asi es
<mimecar> ¿qué tienes en entrada del teclado?
<maurojas6996> no se, ¿como veo eso?
<mimecar> pulsa en el botón de la misma ventana
<maurojas6996> el que dice "sistema de metodo de entrada"?
<mimecar> si
<maurojas6996> sale algo de ibus lo-gtk th-gtk y ninguno
<maurojas6996> aqui dice que no tengo ningun metodo de entrada
<dzup> s/pulsa/apachurra/g
<maurojas6996> que seleccione entre esos per me asusta
<maurojas6996> logre abrir lxkeymap, de la noche a la mañana sirvio
<maurojas6996> seleccione es-ve y nada
<maurojas6996> no me arregla mis acentos
<maurojas6996> es mas, selecciono espa;ol de mexico y no se cambia nada
<mimecar> no tenías seleccionado español-Venezuela?
<maurojas6996> no, tenia Espa;ol de espa;a
<maurojas6996> ahora cambie a US sin querer y no sirve ninguno de las distribuciones latinoamericanas
<mimecar> Español, Castellano (Venezuela)
<maurojas6996> en soporte de idiomas tenia eso
<maurojas6996> y lo sigo teniendo
<maurojas6996> pero me refiero a lxkeymap
<maurojas6996> que de la noche a la maniana sirvio y ya no tiene bugs
<maurojas6996> solo en lxkeymap y en el sistema, la distro del teclado esta unicamente en español españa
<maurojas6996> que mal
<mimecar> la configuración del idioma no la define lxkeymap
<mimecar> la definirá el soporte de idioma
<maurojas6996> pero me refiero al idioma de escritura
<maurojas6996> en soporte de idioma
<maurojas6996> busco añadir idioma y solo puedo instalar español de españa
<maurojas6996> aunque solamente sale español castellano
<maurojas6996> probare algo ya vengo
<garbage_> hola gente, alguien sabe como poner compizconfig en español? tengo ubuntu 12.04
<garbage_> hola?
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-18
<newuser> hola
<newuser> he puesto ubuntu 12.04 i386
<newuser> todo funcionaba barbaro hasta que actualicé
<newuser> ahora no inicia ubuntu
<newuser> sale un cartel en ingles que dice algo asi como grafic no se que
<newuser> y no muestra el escritorio
<nmid00> hola newuser
<nmid00> podrias por favor, informar que operacion realizaste cuando te referis  "actualice"
<nmid00> newuser, !?
<sobrina> hola
<sobrina> hola
<sobrina> hola
<nmid00> hola sobrina
<sobrina> me úedn ayudr
<sobrina> ayud a
<sobrina> me
<sobrina> hola
<sobrina> hola
<juacom99> wenas
<nmid00> sobrina,  solo escribe cual es tu inconveniente y alguno de los chicos que este familiarizado con tu problema te aydara
<sobrina> no c como ponr la kmara de mi canaimaita
<juacom99> hay algun usuario de kubuntu por ahi?
<newuser> nmid00:  perdon estaba cenando
<juacom99> hace un tiempo instale el plasmoid de daisy, pero luego de una actualizacion ser rompió, ahora no me deja ni volverlo a instalar (por que falta la libreria libtaskmanager4abi4 la cual no esta en los repo y no me deja instalar manualmente) y no me deja sacar el plasmoid del escritorio
<newuser> me refiero a actualizar desde el gestor
<juacom99> 2 preguntas: como puedo instalar la libreria faltante o como saco el plasma del escritorio
<newuser> pero y esta... como no iniciaba entre al modo consola
<newuser> crtl alt f2
<newuser> apt-get upgrade
<newuser> purge xorg*
<newuser> install xorg
<newuser> reboot
<newuser> y comenzó a funcionar el entorno grafico
<newuser> adios gracias a todos.. .recuerdenlo porque me costó muchisimo llegar a dar con la solucion correcta
 * flypp buenos días
 * xoan buenas
<abailarri> Saludos. Recientemente he actualizado un ubuntu nuevo y al reiniciar me encuentro que no puedo inciar sesion. Intoduzco la pass en el nombre de usuario y vuelve a cargarse la pantalla de acceso. Alguna sugerencia_
<Raquel> buenos días! algunos de ustedes sabrá como insertar base de datos mysql a joomla =?
<Raquel> quisiera que ms reportes generaran número
<Raquel> ejm: reporte1, reporte2, reporte 3
<buenaventura> !ot Raquel
<kubot> Raquel: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Raquel> sé q  es el cnal de ubuntu pero necesito ayuda
<buenaventura> andá con los muchachos a #ubuntu-es-cafe  Raquel
<Raquel> buenaventura:  tú sabes un pcoco de jomala o hacer esto=?
<ariel__> saludos y buen dia
<ariel__> alguien me puede decir el comando que se coloca en la terminal para enviar busg del sistema
<GridCube> ubuntu-bug
<GridCube> ubuntu-bug nombredelpacquete
<successus_clase>  /j #buda
<successus_clase> perdonar
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> ubuntu-bug ubuntu13.10
<Souchiro> D_D
<Souchiro> GridCube,
<Souchiro> Exio4,
<talo> hola
<decepticon> hola! q xopa
<decepticon> es posible instalar landscape para ubuntu servr=??
<decepticon> y si saben de programas para probar el server si anda bien etc etc
<decepticon> Hola gente
<decepticon> saben de landscape=??
<decepticon> veo q nadie ayuda aqui!
<decepticon> tendré q enviar a un par de decepticons a sus casas haber q hacen!
<rodicio> lastb: /var/log/btmp: No such file or directory
<rodicio> Perhaps this file was removed by the operator to prevent logging lastb info.
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> mimecar,
<Souchiro> http://www.theqore.com/noticias/7068/Bodega-Aurrera-y-HP-venden-computadoras-con-Ubuntu-preinstalado
<darthjavier> hola una pregunta
<darthjavier> cada vez que se actualiza mi SO me aparece en la pantalla de arranque "dual" todas las versiones anteriores
<darthjavier> eso es normal? porque al comienzo solía tener Windows y Fedora, ahora tengo WIndows, Fedora 19.x, Fedora 19.xx, Fedora 19.xx..xx, ...
<Arroweb> darthjavier: sí
<darthjavier> creo que es valido hacer esta pregunta: en algun momento se llenara mi pantalla de arranque?
<Arroweb> darthjavier: eso son entradas del grub
<Arroweb> se pueden borrar si ves que se llena
<darthjavier> me salen como seleccionables, pero no he entrado a ninguna
<mimecar> darthjavier, hay un máximo de entradas
<darthjavier> solo he entrado a la más actual
<mimecar> y a las anteriores
<darthjavier> si, tambien
<darthjavier> pero deberia entrar??
<darthjavier> o sea, para que me sirven las versiones anteriores?
<mimecar> por si el sistema no funciona
<darthjavier> aahh
<darthjavier> definitivamente este es el mejor chat irc en español que existe, en el de fedora nno hay gente
<Arroweb> y aquí cada vez menos
<mimecar> en el de fedora no has preguntado
<mimecar> aparte de que en este canal sólo puedes preguntar de cosas de ubuntu
<darthjavier> si, pero no contestan en el español
<mimecar> has entrado hace 10 minutos y no has hablado
<darthjavier> si he hablado
<darthjavier> http://s12.postimg.org/ddf03ocl9/Screenshot_from_2013_11_18_16_34_09.png
<darthjavier> tu entraste luego
<mimecar> en el canal has entrado hace 10 minutos y no has hablado
<mimecar> si lo has hecho antes de ese tiempo es otra cosa
<darthjavier> tienes razon xd
<dvb-nouveau> TengoUbuntu 12.04 en  una PC Pentium IV 1.8 GHz, sintonizadora Avermedia AVerTV DVB-T Volar X (A815), una NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev a4) . Quiero ver lasextaHD. Instale. el firmware respectivo y puede scanerar los canales perfectamente pero el problema es que en casi todos los canales la imagen o se congela o va muy lenta y muchas veces se queda sin sonido.me parece que es un problema de nouveau. que
<dvb-nouveau>  puedo hacer?
<dvb-nouveau> me recomendaron kaffeine porque es el programa mas facil de usar y configurar. la verdad es que esa si pero estoy dispuestoi a usar laternativas simpre y cuando no sean muy complicadas
<Souchiro> o.o
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-19
<Souchiro> es una lentium 4
<Souchiro> le exiges mucho
<Souchiro> o simplemente prueba con el driver privativo
<dvb-nouveau> vamos a ver en windows se puede ver la tele digital con el MISMO hardware
<Souchiro> si usas el unity pierdes muchos recursos, usa xfce o gnome3 clasico
<dvb-nouveau> use un icewm que es muy ligero
<Souchiro> francamente un lentium4 no creo que pueda reproducir un video HD 1080p
<Souchiro> el sempron de amd apenas si lo puede reproducir
<Souchiro> y un intel atom ni rogandole
<rodicio> Souchiro, el precio que da la noticia que has puesto sobre portátiles equivale a 352 €
<rodicio> Souchiro, mira esto a ver que te parece:
<rodicio> http://www.amazon.es/s/ref=sr_st?hidden-keywords=%22compaq+cq5%22%7C%22pavilion+g%22%7C%22asus+k%22%7C%22asus+x%22%7C%22easynote%22%7C%22aspire+v3%22%7C%22satellite%22%7C%22Samsung+NP%22%7C%22fujitsu+lifebook%22%7C%22samsung+essential%22%7C%22Medion+Akoya%22%7C%22inspiron%22%7C%22pavilion+g6%22%7C%22basico%22&__mk_es_ES=%C3%85M%C3%85Z%C3%95%C3%91&qid=1384822101&rh=n%3A667049031%2Cn%3A!667050031%2Cn%3A938008031&sort=price
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> no entiendo
<rodicio> es la página de Amazon con precios similares, o eso creo
<rodicio> de portátlles con Windows
<Souchiro> pero me refiero a que deberia haber con proceadores amd mas potentes
<Souchiro> aunque no se si haya mas
<Souchiro> solo vi esa
<Souchiro> y es que el unity es un asco
<Souchiro> pero como digo, es tentadora la oferta de la lap con ubuntu
<rodicio> Para mi es tentadora si los precios son similares, no lo es si son un céntimo más caros los que llevan Ubuntu
<rodicio> Souchiro ¿cual es el más barato en Amazon de prestaciones similares?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> ya se que es mas abrato
<Souchiro> pero me refiero a que quiero mas poder de procesador
<rodicio> Pero ¿cuanto cuesta en Amazon uno de prestaciones similares? NO es retórica, no controlo de procesadores
<rodicio> La ventaja podría ser, que si en Amazon hay algún ASUS de prestaciones similares, por un precio similar, creo que en ASUS te devuelven el dinero de la licencia de Windows si lo solicitas
<rodicio> imagino que eso serán unos 50 € o algo similar que se pueden descontar del precio ;)
<Souchiro> <rodicio> imagino que eso serán unos 50 € o algo similar que se pueden descontar del precio ;) <---------------- pero para encontrar sus tiendas .....
<tomivs> HOla a todos
<tomivs> Espero estén bien
<tomivs> Necesito ayuda con un túnel ssh
 * xoan buenas
<aborigenkanario> Hola
<Kenzumi> hello
<marmar> Kenzumi:
<marmar> hola
<sadalsuud> hola ... una pregunta sobre kubuntu ........
<chilicuil> adelante sadalsuud
<sadalsuud> ve hola chilicuil lo que pasa es que cuando conecto un video beam al portatil, bien me muestra imagen, pero en pantalla extendida
<sadalsuud> la pregunta es dónde podría yo hacer para que aparezca como pantalla doble
<sadalsuud> ?? gracias
<chilicuil> sadalsuud: iria al centro de configuracion, seguramente en la seccion de 'display' se encuentra una opcion que lo haga posible
<chilicuil> no se la ubicacion exacta por que no uso kubuntu =P
<sadalsuud> ahí estoy, gracias pues son detalles de interfaz jajaja si es dificil responder si no hay kubuntu por ahí xD gracias de todas formas
<chilicuil> si te sirve de algo, yo lo hago con xrandr, xrandr es una utilidad por terminal, funciona en todos los escritorios de ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, etc, xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto --same-as LVDS1 #esto replica la salida de la pantalla de mi laptop en una monitor con entrada HDMI
<angel_> Hola a todos, tengo un problemita con el Grub en ubuntu.12.04. Por alguna razon a desaparecido y cuando enciendo el pc no me aparece el Grub, y me sale un mensaje de error.
<angel_> inserto un live cd y le doy a la opcion arrancar desde el primer disco duro
<angel_> y me carga mi sistema, con mi datos y configuracion, vamos mi S.O de siempre
<angel_> incluso aparece el Grub cuando le doy hay. pero cuando reinicio sin el live cd,
<angel_> vuelva a desaparecer....Que hago ?
<angel_> vuelve*
<chilicuil> angel_: sugiero que lo reinstales http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php/Recuperar_GRUB
<angel_> vere si me funciona, he hecho uno de esos consejos desde el sistema Livecd
<angel_> y nada. Gracias Chilicuil
<chilicuil> suerte angel_ !
<dylan66> desde el livecd montar el sidtema y reinstalar grub
<dylan66> hay muchas guias en internet
<sadalsuud> chilicuil, huumm vea pues no sabía muchas gracias, en todo caso encontré algo para kubuntu precisamente que se llama kde-workspace-randr que me crea una opcion extra por allá donde se configura lo de las pantallas para cuadrar eso de pantallas dobles. Gracias
<chilicuil> eso es genial sadalsuud, me descepciona un poco que kubuntu no tenga esa opcion por defecto, pero me alegra que lo resolvieras =)!
<successus_clase> salud
<Xiguanda> hi
<zerick> hi
<P1ro> Holas, alguien sabe si es posible instalar ubuntu usando como disco duro un ipod viejo? estoy leyendo que con syslinux se deberia de poder pero no me termina de funcionara el syslinux
<GridCube> P1ro, el ipod usa una estructura de archivos rara, si es un ipod de verdad
<GridCube> si es solo un mp3 deberia funcionar
<P1ro> como dije un ipod viejo 5th
<P1ro> de disco duro
<P1ro> ando viendo si alguien lo habra logrado
<P1ro> segun si se puede pero syslinux me esta dando error
<femian>  Hola como están. Consulta, tengo una brother dcp-j140w y no puedo hacer funcionar el scanner en ubuntu 10.04, alguien sabe como resolverlo? Gracias
<Aaron> femian, trata de actualizar tu ubuntu
<femian> no puedo por el rendimiento de la pc
<amed> hola
<amed> una laptop lenovo s400 tiene un brillo de pantalla bajo? acabo de instalarle ubuntu 12.04 y la veo opaca
<Guest62059> amed
<Guest62059> y
<amed> Guest62059, es que no se si es así la laptop o se puede aumentar el brillo, lo tengo al máximo
<Guest62059> lo tenes con unity
<amed> Guest62059, sí
<Guest62059> para mi es mejor el 13.10
<Guest62059> si puedes instalaselo
<Guest62059> o actualizo
<Guest62059> a 13.10
<amed> ok lo intentaré
<Guest62059> si puedes no se si te guste
<Guest62059> gnome 3.10
<Guest62059> esta super
<amed> Guest62059, lo probaré
<successus_clase> salud, hasta otro rato
<anikras> hola
<anikras> estoy intentando hacer un programa en c++
<anikras> con eclipse cdt
<anikras> pero me dice que no encuentra el include <direct.h> para las funciones _getcwd
<anikras> he instalado el build-essential
<anikras> pero al parecer no las encuentra eclipse
<mimecar> en el build-essential no tienes todas las librerías
<anikras> he estado buscando
<anikras> pero no las encuentro
<anikras> he instalado linux-headers
<mimecar> ¿vas a compilar el kernel?
<anikras> no
<anikras> son unas practicas de la universidad
<anikras> que tengo que hacer en c++ y con libreria glut
<anikras> pero una de las cabeceras tenia #include <direct.h>
<mimecar> glut es para open gl
<mimecar> has instalado esas librerías?
<anikras> si
<anikras> y las he linkado en eclipse
<anikras> pero me dice que no encuentra direct.h
<mimecar> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6193607/cannot-find-direct-h
<mimecar> direct.h parece una librería de terceros
<anikras> pues entonces no creo que pueda utilizarlo desde aqui
<anikras> con visual studio me he funcionado
<anikras> la funcion getcwd se encuentra en #include <unistd.h> segun el man de getcwd
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<cable> buenas
 * hbautista is back (gone 00:45:47)
<marmar> hola, a demas de problemas en la fuente y en la temperatura del procesador... puede la temperatura del disco duro hacer que se apague inesperadamente la computadora?
<guampa> es posible si
<marmar> porque veo todo muy correcto, excepto el disco aumenta considerablemente su temp
<guampa> a cuanto esta?
<nmid00> mmm, solo el disco
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-20
<Horux> Holasoy nuevo aqui
<Horux> Hola soy nuevo aqui
<Horux> como hacer para grabar un CD de audio en directo sin pausas?
<Horux> como hacer para grabar un CD de audio en directo sin pausas?
<Horux> Hola, a todos una pregunta ¿cómo hacer un CD de MP3 directo a audio sin espacios?
<Horux> Hola, a todos una pregunta ¿cómo hacer un CD de MP3 directo a audio sin espacios?
<Horux> Hola amigos! pregunta: ¿cómo hacer  de grupos de archivos MP3 grabarlo a CD de audio sin espacios?
 * xoan buenas
<Horux> Hola
<Horux> ¿cómo hacer  de grupos de archivos MP3 grabarlo a CD de audio sin espacios?
<Horux> ¿cómo hacer  de grupos de archivos MP3 grabarlo a CD de audio sin espacios?
<Kenzumi> hola
<novato> hola!
<novato> tengo un server ubuntu 12.04 pero cada vez q intento entrar al asterisk o zonminder  me sale esto:  Not found Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at 192.168.5.188 Port 80
<novato> pienso q es el mismo server pero no se como arreglarlo
<novato> me ayudan con esto=?
<novato> tengo un server ubuntu 12.04 pero cada vez q intento entrar al asterisk o zonminder  me sale esto:  Not found Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at 192.168.5.188 Port 80
<nmid00> hola novato
<nmid00> no te alteres!! :D
<sadalsuud> alguien conoce sobre bitnami ??
<successus_clase> salud
<Xiguanda> hello
<sadalsuud>   hola Xiguanda
<Yeisy> Hola!
<GridCube> !hola | Yeisy
<kubot> Yeisy: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Yeisy> Tengo una pregunta
<guampa> muy bien, cuando quieras podes hacerla
<Yeisy> Hola señor guampa
<Yeisy> soy yeisibe
<Yeisy> bueno mary jose
<Yeisy> mi canaima le puse linux mint
<GridCube> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<guampa> ah hola
<Yeisy> queria preguntar cual es el lugar para preguntar de linux mint
<guampa> Yeisy: linux mint no tiene canales irc en español que yo conozca, los canales de soporte oficiales son en ingles y estan en otra red
<GridCube> Yeisy, podes preguntar en #ubuntu-es-cafe si queres, pero no te digo que sepamos ahi como ayudarte
<Yeisy> esta bien voy a ubunut es cafe
<Novato> ayuda con asterisk
<Novato> trato entrar al asterisk
<Novato> no puedo
<Novato> pongo el ip:8088 q es el puerto
<Novato> y nada ;  segui este utorial http://aprendiendo-software.blogspot.com/2013/01/instalacion-como-instalar-asterisk-en.html
<Novato> no sé si deba configurar eth0 o eth1 }
<Novato> mi ip es dhcp
<Novato> agradezco la ayuda! erro 404 not found
<neyder> hola, necesito una ayuda en javascript. conocen algún anal de JS
<Guest81359> saludos
<Guest81359> necesito una ayuda no puedo actualizar ni instalar nada este es el error que me sale
<Guest81359> root@ariel-Satellite-L505:/home/ariel# sudo apt-get update
<Guest81359> E: Tipo «echo» desconocido en la línea 2 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/datastax.community.list
<Guest81359> E: No se pudieron leer las listas de fuentes
<Decepticon> hola gente
<Decepticon> algún web site en donde yo pueda ver noticias nuevas, softwares y recomendaciones para ubuntu server
<Decepticon> se los agradecería!.
<NePtUnO> yo no te puedo ayudar, no tengo ni idea, lo siento
<Guest81359> si me pueden ayudar con este error por favor
<Guest81359> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/restricted amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages)
 * xoan buenas
<Kenzumi> bonne nuit
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-21
<uc_> hola
<uc_> hare una pregunta a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<uc_> estoy buscando una capturadora de video pero que el vlc me la reconozca como dev 0 en linux
<uc_> y no encuentro
<nahuel_> muy buenas  noches : dejo una inquietud, entiendo que la hora es complicada pero necesito mi pc para trabajar mañana y no puedo bajar la temperatura de ninguna forma
<nahuel_> tengo una toshiba y ubuntu 13.04
<nahuel_> busque varios tutoriales pero realmente lo unico que pude hacer es medir la temp de los diferentes nucleos, pero no logro obtener respuesta para bajarla, desde ya muchisimas gracias  a todos
 * xoan buenas
<ujjain> Hola! Practicando para mi examen de español. Sábado 23 de noviembre tendré mi examen DELE B1 del Instituto Cervantes. < Esa frase es sin errores?
<successus_clase> salud
<Shockwave> buenasss
<Shockwave> gente tengo un problema
<Shockwave> necesito usar ubuntu 13 de 64 bits
<Shockwave> descargue uno de 12.04 d 64bits
<Shockwave> cuando trato d bootearlo con arios software
<Shockwave> dice q el boot no est´=??
<Shockwave> me urge formatear la compu
<Shockwave> si alguno d ustedes han tenido ese problema
<Shockwave> USB no es xq está nueva de 16GB
<Shockwave> descargue 3 software diferentes y sale el mismo error
<Shockwave> es el SO q descargué
<Shockwave> pero no sé si se puede reparar o es q hy un error en la misma web d canonical
<Shockwave> hola!
<Shockwave> alguien aqui o todos están en un party=??
<Shockwave> o son amigos d los autobots=?
<guampa> que paso Shockwave?
<Shockwave> guampa:  q xopa ! todo bien brother=?
<guampa> sip
<Shockwave> q extraño!
<Shockwave> me pasó un error con ubuntu
<guampa> que paso pues?
<Shockwave> mira
<Shockwave> descargué! ubuntu 12.04 de 64 bit
<Shockwave> tood bien
<Shockwave> la cosa es q ahora usé 3 softwares diferente para bootearlo desde mi USb (Nuevo) de 16 GB
<Shockwave> todo bien hasta la parte en la cual llego al bootear y dice q falta boot
<Shockwave> pensé q era el software
<Shockwave> pero descargué otros 2
<Shockwave> y el mismo error
<Shockwave> es el iso de ubuntu
<Shockwave> ahora descargo otro
<Shockwave> el de 13.04  de 64bits
<Shockwave> yo q necesito usar ubuntu
<guampa> en vez de descargarlo muchas veces descargalo una y verifica la suma
<guampa> en que OS estas ahora?
<Shockwave> es q el So de cibertorn el Cibdec.iso no funciona en la tierra ya q es d otra dimensión!
<guampa> jodido eso
<Shockwave> si!
<successus_clase_> salud, hasta otro rato
<Shockwave> ahora tengo q esperar 2 horas
<Shockwave> xq estoy bajando el otro
<pirulinux> para q
<Shockwave> como extraño la velocidad de 2 TB en cibertron
<Shockwave> jajajaja
<guampa> por eso te decia que no necesitas bajarlo muchas veces para comprobar
<pirulinux> jajaja saludos a optimus
<guampa> bajarlo muchas veces tampoco comprueba que lo hayas bajado bien
<Shockwave> maldito optimus casi lo mato en Cibertron
<Shockwave> escapó como gallina
<pirulinux> jajajaja
<Shockwave> guampa:  cómo así=? no es seguro descargarlo=?
<Shockwave> estooy con otro pero el 13.04 d 64bits
<guampa> no dije que sea seguro o no, dije que no sirve para comprobar si lo bajaste bien el bajarlo muchas veces
<guampa> lo que si sirve es que verifiques que la suma del archivo este bien
<Shockwave> guampa:  como hago eso=?
<Shockwave> busco el boot ese q falta
<Shockwave> =?
<Shockwave> dentro del isolinux hay un archivo llamado boot
 * guampa googles ubuntu verify iso sum
<guampa> aca estan las sumas de los distintos releases
<guampa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<guampa> son sumas md5 asi que las verificas con el comando "md5sum /path/to/isofile.iso"
<plops> como
<guampa> si coincide con la que corresponde a la imagen que bajaste, el download esta correcto
<plops> quien tiene problemas optimus nvidia???
<plops> por que yo tengo una igual y solucione el problema
<guampa> no Shockwave hablaba de optimus prime
<guampa> otro optimus
<amed> ¿cómo se llama la nueva onda de gnome?
<guampa> mala?
<Shockwave> guampa:  ese maldito prime, bueno x lo menos Megatron convencio a Centinal
<Shockwave> esta en los decepticons
<guampa> megatron le tiene nvidia a optimus prime
<guampa> huahuahua
<Shockwave> se la sacó en Cibertron
<Shockwave> lo dejó sin piernas
<Shockwave> megatron evoluionará pronto en Galvatron
<Shockwave> Todo ciber  poderoso!
<Shockwave> ero este ubuntu me ha dado mas problemas q el prime
<pirulinux> Shockwave deja de contar esa baina que no la e visto
<guampa> verifica primero la suma Shockwave, asi te aseguras que la imagen esta bien
<Shockwave> guampa:  dame los datos d la suma
<Shockwave> pirulinux:  es un adelanto!. conquisteremos toda la Galaxia
<guampa> no se cual te bajaste, busca el renglon que tiene el nombre del iso que bajaste
<Shockwave> la via lactea será d nosotros
<guampa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Shockwave> Decepticons Start the attack!
<Shockwave> jjjaja
<Shockwave> Voy a ver esa suma
<Shockwave> no entiendo
<Shockwave> primera vez q veo ese problema
<pirulinux> cual est
<Shockwave> yo estab bien contento
<Shockwave> Driller mi mascota vio el problema y mejor se fue al centro d la tierra
<pirulinux> cual es tu peo para descergar a ver si te alludo
<Shockwave> 12.04 LTS eso es estable el LTS
<pirulinux> no la ultima medio est
<Shockwave> cuando llegué a la tierra usé ubuntu 10.04 32 bits y después 64 bit y nunca molestoubuntu
<Shockwave> excelente
<pirulinux> able fue la 10.algo
<Shockwave> es + hasta le regalé un par d armas a los de canonical en sudaffrica
<Shockwave> y un par d portales del tiempo alli para q meoren el ubuntu
<pirulinux> ellos estan con los autobox deja de darles bainas
<Shockwave> malditos desgraciados
<sadalsuud> bueno qué pasó Shockwave  ???
<Shockwave> los autoboots están con Bill gates y su  wuidouxx
<Shockwave> x eso se ha hecho riko
<Shockwave> sadalsuud: aqui preocupado
<Shockwave> descargue ubuntu 64 bits y dice falta boot cuando trato d instalarlo
<pirulinux> no se pero me cuesta trabajo pensar que los sircuitos de megatron trabajan con GNU/linux
<sadalsuud> no tiene ubuntu instalado, y quiere instalarlo, pero de por sí le dice que falla el boot ? .. le sale algun mensaje? tiene algun otro SO instaldo en el pc ??
<Shockwave> cibdec.iso esta compatible con ubuntu
<Shockwave> x eso ranquilo
<Shockwave> sadalsuud:  ya estoy bajando el 13.04 d 64bit
<nahuel_> buenas tardes gente :
<Shockwave> aber q sucede sino
<nahuel_> tengo un severo problema con la temperatura
<sadalsuud> ok
<nahuel_> tengo ubuntu 13.04
<Shockwave> voy a canonical con mi escuadrón de decpeticons a destruir canonical en sudafrica
<Shockwave> nahuel_:  eso es procesador
<nahuel_> asi es
<Shockwave> algo jodiste o lo sobrecalentaste de manera brutal
<nahuel_> le puse coolers y demas pero no funciona
<nahuel_> todavia esta bien no se me apaga, ni nada por el estilo
<pirulinux> pasta termica ?
<nahuel_> pero no quiero que pase
<nahuel_> ????????
<nahuel_> perdon soy bastante newbie
<plops> pirulinux: ?????
<nahuel_> no tengo ni idea que es eso
<pirulinux> la crema que va entre  el cpu y el faan
<Shockwave> nahuel_: es un pasta q ustedes inventaron para bajar la temperatura o regularla
<pirulinux> cooler
<Shockwave> eso la pones arriba del mismo y ya
<nahuel_> ustedes quien ?
<Shockwave> no lo pongas debajo del processador sino hace corto y bye bye a tu compu
<Shockwave> nahuel_:  usdes los humanos
<pirulinux> good bite
<Shockwave> danke
<nahuel_> ha esos bichos
<nahuel_> no tengo nada que ver con ello
<nahuel_> s
<nahuel_> ....
<Shockwave> aqui comparto una foto q mi gran brother FastScreen http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&docid=zts566-H8_WqQM&tbnid=-1toCh53vkAyZM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.videojuegoblog.com%2Ftag%2Fdecepticons&ei=OkeOUvHhK-mhsQSo0IH4Dw&bvm=bv.56988011,d.cWc&psig=AFQjCNE-OiwGtKzG6tA-nzKmiUR-ZA5aIA&ust=1385142286873832
<Shockwave> mató ayer un autobot jet
<Shockwave> se la Tiraba d vivo
<guampa> nahuel_: este canal es para soporte de ubuntu, no de hardware
<guampa> proba en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<nahuel_> pueden recomendarme algun programa que pueda regular el rendimiento dependiendo la temp o algo que pueda regularla ?
<nahuel_> ok
<Shockwave> e esta: http://static.blogo.it/videojuegoblog/videojuegoblog_transformers2.jpg
<Shockwave> niko:  ya t dije
<Shockwave> apaga la compu
<Shockwave> vte al procesador
<Shockwave> y verifica esa pasta
<Shockwave> es color balnco
<guampa> Shockwave: mismo para transformers, fotos de impresoras y etc
<Shockwave> si no estás ! t metiste en un lio
<guampa> #ubuntu-es-cafe es el canal para eso
<Shockwave> guampa:  tranquilo
<guampa> si estoy tranquilo che :)
<Shockwave> algun foro o grupos d gmail
<Shockwave> q sea para ubuntu
<Shockwave> aveces suceden problemas los arreglo pero a vecs no
<guampa> ubuntuforums
<guampa> son los foros oficiales
<Shockwave> ok!
<Shockwave> voy a buscarlo en su plataforma d google
<Shockwave> es el cerebro d esta tierra
<Shockwave> a veces el q me ayuda con esto es soundwave pero esta en misión oficial a la titán luna de saturno
<Shockwave> a montar un campamento y base militar
<Shockwave> señores
<Shockwave> mientras les dejo esto para q tripen
<Shockwave> entro ahora
<Shockwave> esa musica esta cool en cibetron escuchamos elecciber
<Shockwave> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byZO3dMLtpA
<Shockwave> saludosssss
<Shockwave> Decepticons
<pirulinux> cada dia mi odio por microsof crese
<sadalsuud> pirulinux, eso es bueno, lo feo es el desprecio xD
<ivedci89> no entendi sadalsuud
<ivedci89> pirulinux: a ver si te comprendo, vos odias microsoft por sus abusos hacia los usuarios o por su monopolio
<ivedci89> ?
<sadalsuud> nada ivedci89  molestando, solo digo que el odio no es compatible con el desprecio
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Shockwave> hola
<Shockwave> guampa:  q posibilidad hay q instalé ubuntu 12.04 de 32 bits  y lo convierta en 64 bit
<Shockwave> con actualizaciones!
<Shockwave> updae   / upgrade
<mimecar> Shockwave: no puedes hacerlo
<Shockwave> mimecar: tiempo d no verlo! pero no se le extraño jajaja
<Shockwave> chuzo! asi q no se puede
<Shockwave> coño! %$&
<Shockwave> estoy bajando el de 64 bits pero esta mi internet lento
<Shockwave> demora 2 horas
<hbautista> Shockwave, en teoría puedes hacerlo
<hbautista> Pero en la práctica es mejor bajarte la distro de 64 bits
<Shockwave> hbautista: haber! en serio, no me tomas el pelo='¿
<Shockwave> si se pueede
<Shockwave> es como mi jefe Megatron q evolucionará a Galvatron
<Shockwave> 32 a 64 bits
<hbautista> Pues si, digo, para empezar deberías instalar el kernel de 64bits.,.
<hbautista> Y algunos paquetes más..
<hbautista> Entrar con ese, hacer los cambios en los repositorios..
<mimecar> y esperar no romper el sistema en el proceso...
<hbautista> borrar paquetes, instalar paquetes, checar archivos de configuración..
<hbautista> y como dice mimecar hacerlo con mucho cuidado..
<hbautista> por eso "en teoría" si se puede
<hbautista> pero en la práctica es mucho trabajo y tiempo que hay que invertir
<Shockwave> hbautista: osea!, t la rifas!.
<Shockwave> como ir a pelear con un autbouut sin mucho energon con miedo q se te acabe en plena pelea
<Shockwave> bueno
<Shockwave> vy a instalar mientrass 32bit
<Shockwave> ni modo!
<Shockwave> alguna nube con 5 o 10 Gb d especio
<Shockwave> ubuntu me ofrece una d 2GB}
<Shockwave> perdón es de 15 0 2o
<Shockwave> 15 Gb o  20 Gb
<Shockwave> hbautista: sabes de servidores virtuales en nube=??
<Shockwave> alguno q me recomiendes
<Shockwave> si es en linux mejr
<mimecar> si está en la nube, da lo mismo lo que usen
<Shockwave> no señor!
<Shockwave> no es lo mismo
<Shockwave> si quiero meter un web
<Shockwave> o plantilla online
<waflessnet> si quiero levantar un motor de DB
<mimecar> te dan espacio de almacenamiento
<mimecar> en ese espacio no vas a ejecutar programas directamente
<Shockwave> mimecar: un bueno
<Shockwave> primero vuelo esto
<Shockwave> y después me dirás con calma
<Shockwave> xq hasta donde sé, eso es sólo una bodega
<Shockwave> y ya
<mimecar> no se de que estas hablando
<Shockwave> no oficina q ejecuta trabajos
<Shockwave> mimecar:  mntar un server en ubuntu one
<Shockwave> mimecar:  después t digo
<Shockwave> con calma
<Shockwave> mimecar:  ve pensando en un server en la nube}jajajaja
<Shockwave> nso vemos
<Shockwave> Decepticonssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<pirulinux> son cosas mias o Shockwave esta loco
<mimecar> se ha puesto el solo un silencio
<guampa> creo que cree que es un robot
<pirulinux> bueno mientras sea uno con linux todo bien jajajaja
<guampa> seh, mientras no use systemd para inicializar todo piola
<pirulinux> guampa ?
<guampa> que
<pirulinux> que no entiendo que significa esto    seh, mientras no use systemd para inicializar todo piola
<pirulinux> yA ENTENDI ESTABA LEYENDO MAL JAJAJA
<pirulinux> ping todos
<pirulinux> una encuesta cual es la distribucion ma rara que conosen y por que
<mimecar> pasa al canal de offtopic, #ubuntu-es-cafe
<pirulinux> mimecar de que es este
<mimecar> de soporte
<pirulinux> a ok gracias es que hay tantos
<tobi_> hola
<tobi_> necesito una mano
<tobi_> alguien me dice nombre de un launchpad virtual
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por un "launchpad virtual"?
<tobi_> http://files.soniccdn.com/imagehosting/cc/mzltmfhuesn480x480-75_14514_640.jpg esto
<tobi_> o al menos creo que es eso
<mimecar> buscas un conjunto de botones para poner en ubuntu?
<tobi_> ups se me fue la coneccion espero no haberme perdido algo
<tobi_> ?
<mimecar> buscas un conjunto de botones para poner en ubuntu?
<tobi_> es esto que aparece aqui http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vC5TsSyNjU
<tobi_> pero en virtual
<mimecar> con el ratón sólo puedes hacer una pulsación al mismo tiempo
<tobi_> como un teclado de piano virtual pero un lauchpad
<tobi_> otros sistemas operativos tienen y supongo que linux tambien
<tobi_> pues la verdad nose
<tobi_> supongo que sera como el resto de teclado virtuales como pianos
<mimecar> ...
<tobi_> te dan obcion con raton o con teclado
<mimecar> otros sistemas operativos con pantallas multi punto
<mimecar> y aplicaciones dedicadas
<mimecar> ¿tienes una pantalla táctil en ubuntu?
<tobi_> no
<mimecar> con el ratón estas muy limitado
<tobi_> por eso queria virtual como los pianos virtuales pero son asi
<tobi_> pues me da igual
<tobi_> si se puede grabar el sonido ya lo retocare
<mimecar> para hacer eso con un programa de música haces lo mismo
<tobi_> aunque si me deja con el teclado mejor que mejor
<tobi_> ya uso lmms pero tiene un piano y no se puede grabar los sonidos hechos por el muy limitado
<tobi_> por eso lo combino con hydrogen y audacity
<tobi_> y me falta una launchpad
<tobi_> para crear mejores ritmos
<mimecar> como no uses un teclado midi...
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+create+music+with+keyboard
<tobi_> creo que es mas o menos el piao roll de lmms
<tobi_> creo que mas o menos es el piano roll de lmms no?
<tobi_> y si no es asi me das nombre de teclados midi
<tobi_> bueno no puedo estar mas tiempo conectado
<tobi_> gracias por la ayuda
<tobi_> adios
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<ALXTorresC> alo?
<ALXTorresC> :)
<ivedci89> alguien se atrevería a poner ubuntu a un smartv?
<nmid00> ivedci89,  is me pasas tu Smartv te lo instalo :D
<nmid00> o intento
<nmid00> cualquiercosa es tuyo XD
<Acro> idem
<ivedci89> si fuera mio.... fijate que puse "a un smartv" y no "a mi smartv"
<ivedci89> es de mi madre... y tiene el problema hermoso de que anda como el $%&) su firmware... asi que comence a pensar en que podría pasar a un hardware asi con ubuntu
<ivedci89> por ejemplo en ese firmw.. los videos de youtube se ven malisimamente lentos...trabados etc..
<ivedci89> no sé si será posible un cambio tan radical
<Acro> ivedci89 déjalo estas antes de meter la para y oder la garantia
<ivedci89> jeje he leidoo de gente que ha puesto Debian(LXDE) a pequeños telefonos tactiles...
<ivedci89> pero es cierto la garanti es un tema
<ivedci89> desntro de dos años lo agarro para experimentar... mua jajaja
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-22
 * xoan buenas
<talo> alguien conoce alguna herrameinta grafica para configurar sendmail?
<Shockwave> buenas!
<Shockwave> pregunta
<Shockwave> ya instale ubuntu 13.10
<Shockwave> pero me paso algo
<Shockwave> el teclado no se como configurarlo a latinomaerica
<Shockwave> lo puse x error en teclado usa
<Shockwave> Hola Alienigenas!
<Shockwave> tengo un problema con la configuracion del teclado para latinomaerica
<Shockwave> me podrian ayudar
<Shockwave> ya instale ubuntu 13.10  de 62bits
<pirulinux> saludos Shockwave el teclado se configura durante la instalacion pero puedes acerlo desde configuracion del sistema  saludos a los desecticons
<Shockwave> ujm!
<Shockwave> espera
<Shockwave> alli se me pas[o
<Shockwave> le di enter
<Shockwave> x andar apurado
<Shockwave> confi del sistema
<Shockwave> eso le doy click derecho y entro a cambiar salvapantalla
<Shockwave> alli estan tdo el combo
<Shockwave> en esa parte_)_
<pirulinux> escribe configuracion en el menu de busqueda
<Shockwave> archive anager
<Shockwave> me aprecio
<pirulinux> escribe ajustes
<Shockwave> pregnta final
<Shockwave> como hago para conectarme desde laptop a server
<Shockwave> antes usaba putty
<Shockwave> pero q software me recomienda
<Shockwave> ?
<guampa> si cliente y server son linux podes usar openssh en vez de putty
<Shockwave> ok
<Shockwave> dejame instalarlo
<guampa> bah el server no importa, si el cliente es linux usa openssh
<guampa> ya lo tenes seguramente
<guampa> el cliente viene por defecto
<Shockwave> me gustaria tener utilidades para IT]
<Shockwave> webq  me recomienden
<guampa> que clase de utilidades?
<Shockwave> bueno
<Shockwave> ejm!
<Shockwave> sensor para ver la temperatura
<Shockwave> ponte
<guampa> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<Shockwave> programas  para tener d ayuda
<Shockwave> alli vi un par
<Shockwave> pero me gusstaria usar lo mejor ejm: openssh ,   oppenoffice
<Shockwave> cosas asi
<guampa> eso son los paquetes *doc de las diversas cosas
<guampa> luego tenes las man pages, info, paquetes que instalan linux howtos
<Shockwave> ok!.
<pirulinux> tengo un problema con la resolucion de pantalla de un equipo solo me permite 640x480 y 800x600 pero la resolución de este monitor deberia de ser 1280x1024
<Shockwave> bueno actualiza
<Shockwave> yo una vez actualize el mismo ernel e instalé un display extra
<Shockwave> funcionó!.
<Shockwave> guampa:  te envio un privado
<Shockwave> o qui pregunto=?
<guampa> Shockwave: pregunta aqui
<Shockwave> guampa:  mira! ventajas de un servidor openssh
<Shockwave> Shockwave: quiero hacer un server ya lo instalé
<Shockwave> pero debo etener asterisk y buena seguridad
<Shockwave> tengo un server dell aqui a lado mio
<guampa> ah, no se instalar asterisk
<Shockwave> ya q necesitamos tener asterisk x la central telefonica q usa entre 60 y 70 teléfonos
<Shockwave> guampa:  ya el asterisk lo instalé
<Shockwave> eso esta cool!
<Shockwave> sino como seguridad anti hackers
<Shockwave> q sea fuerte el escudo
<Shockwave> nadie pueda entrar
<Shockwave> tan fácil!
<guampa> eso es imposible, no facil
<Shockwave> y para colmo usar también zoneminder ene l mismo server
<guampa> y ademas es un tema larguiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimo
<Shockwave> guampa:  jajajajaja chuzo! me inmagino
<guampa> que se iria fuera del soporte ya, pero si queres podes deliberar a gusto en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Shockwave> guampa:  ahhh manda un privado
<Shockwave> cool!
<edgardoweb> buenas
<Henry1> Hola!
<Henry1> Hay alguien en casa?
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Henry1> mimecar
<Henry1> me puedes decir como registro mi nick en el chat irc
<Henry1> ??
<mimecar> en freenode?
<Helg18> Hay alguien en casa?
<MrTulias> Buenas. Si quiero hacer una prueba en la que tengo que modificar el xorg.conf, mejor le hago una copia antes por si acaso, ¿no?
<mimecar> ten un live usb cerca
<MrTulias> No me digas eso... ¿Por?
<mimecar> corres el riesgo de quedarte sin entorno gráfico
<mimecar> tendrás que entrar de alguna forma para arreglarlo
<MrTulias> En modo recuperación podría volver a cambiarlo, ¿no?
<mimecar> si te aclaras de esa forma.
<MrTulias> El entorno gráfico ya me lo he cargado en otras ocasiones y lo he recuperado así
<MrTulias> Instalando los privativos de la gráfica
<mimecar> en el peor caso te quedas sólo con una consola
<mimecar> si puedes arreglar el problema entrando en el sistema adelante
<Guest3953> hola a todos.. estoy teniendo problemas con libreoffice, no puedo abrirlo se cierra no carga siquiera la barra de carga
<Guest3953> que tarjeta grafica es?
<mimecar> Guest3953, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Guest3953> 12.
<Guest3953> 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Guest3953> asie s
<Guest3953> asi es
<mimecar> ¿has lanzado aplicaciones gráficas con sudo?
<Guest3953> si, sudo nautilus entre algunas
<Guest3953> y varias mas thunderbird
<mimecar> NUNCA hagas eso
<Guest3953> enserio? que le hace al sistema?
<mimecar> puedes tener un problema de permisos e incluso no poder iniciar sesión
<Guest3953> ups
<Guest3953> uhmm y como hago porque frecuentemente ocupo sudo nice -5 virtualbox
<mimecar> ¿para que lanzas virtualbox con sudo?
<mimecar> tendrás que arreglar los permisos de tu carpeta de usuario
<Guest3953> porque no lo puedo ocupar con el usuario normal y en la instalacion anterior no podia usar el paquete de extension
<Guest3953> ya veo
<MrTulias> Ok, es añadir unas líneas, malo sea que lo frunja, gracias mimecar. Guest3953 para aplicaciones gráficas como superusuario gksudo, creo
<Guest3953> gracias mrtulias.. oye y lo cambio a 777?
<Guest3953> chmod 777 ?
<mimecar> Guest3953, si que quieres cargar el sistema, sí
<mimecar> no utilices sudo con aplicaciones como thunderbird, virtualbox o similares
<mimecar> en tu carpeta de usuario sólo tienes que tener permisos para tu usuario, nunca acceso total
<Guest3953> perfecto, entendido mimecar ahora mismo arreglare eso
<mimecar> cambia el dueño de los archivos de tu usuario con chown
<mimecar> sólo de tu /home/usuario
<Guest3953> perfecto =)
<Guest3953> ahora vere el man
<Guest3953> gracias mimecar
<Guest3953> saludos
<Guest3953> Gracias mimecar!!! =D ahora puedo abrir openoffice y tambien puedo usar virtualbox como usuario normal
<mimecar> ok
<successus> salud
<xboyx> ¡Hola!
<[|HuGO|]> hola buenas, me pueden ayudar?
<pirulinux> con que
<pirulinux> a batir concreto  o es algun problema informatico
<[|HuGO|]> no me da todo el brillo el sistema..
<[|HuGO|]> siento que me da como el 60% del brillo aproximadamente..
<[|HuGO|]> cual puede ser el problema?
<pirulinux> aptitude install xbacklight
<pirulinux> # echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/asus_laptop/ls_switch
<pirulinux> # xbacklight -set 100
<pirulinux> o algo aci
<pirulinux> no pongas # echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/asus_laptop/ls_switch
<[|HuGO|]> instale el xbacklight pero nada..
<[|HuGO|]> acabo de hacerlo
<MrTulias> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Brillo, igual te sirve
<[|HuGO|]> MrTulias, intente lo del acpi pero no da mas..
<MrTulias> Yo no controlo mucho el tema... ¿no te devuelve nada el comando del ls?
<Iulia> hola a tod@s! Por favor, alguien me puede indicar una guía donde pueda ver cómo hacer compatibles aplicaciones de 32 bits en 64 ? Tengo Ubuntu 13.10 64 bits. Muchas gracias
<guampa> Iulia: que aplicacion necesitas correr?
<xboyx> ¿Alguien me puede y quiere ayudar con un problema de otra distro por privado? xD
<martin__> buenas noched
<martin__> alguien me podría recomendar una diestro para una notebook toshiba L745
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-23
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud
 * xoan buenas
<PorTa> hola
<successus> salud
<successus> https://twitter.com/FTHIN/status/403512906467532801/photo/1
<Jaime> alguien instalo office 2010 en xubuntu?
<Jaime> aqui nadie habla?
<[|HuGO|]> hola, me ayudan?
<Jaime> no responden
<nmid00> realiza tu consulta y quien se encuentre familiarizado con tu problema y se encuentre disponible te responderá
<Jaime> que si han instalado office 2010 en xubuntu
<[|HuGO|]> mira, puedo usar la tecla Fn para el tema del brillo sin problema pero al darle todo el brillo se nota que no usa el 100% y de igual forma veo oscura la pantalla
<nmid00> [|HuGO|], que modelo es tu notebook
<[|HuGO|]> lenovo s400u
<MrTulias> Buenas. Para el reconocimiento de un dispositivo, ¿qué diferencia hay entre modificar el xorg.conf y crear un fichero en xorg.conf.d?
<gadlinux> Hola, ¿alguien que controle de juju?
<gadlinux> tengo problemas desplegando mysql en saucy
<Guest33553> saludos y buena tarde
<Guest33553> necesito una ayudita
<Guest33553> por favor
<Guest33553> software center no me funciona bien
<Guest33553> y me da este error
<Guest33553> http://pastebin.com/xfAfBiNu
<ese> Guest33553, podrias paste tu /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ese> Guest33553, curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us < /etc/apt/soucers.list
<ese> y pega la direccion web que le sale
<Guest33553> si
<ese> Guest33553, curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us < /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest33553> ya ese esperame un segundo
<Guest33553> http://pastebin.com/GBcKD19n
<ese> ejecuta un sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get update
<ese> ejecuta un sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ese> Guest33553, dime si le da un error
 * user-cat Motxalo!
<Guest33553> si
<Guest33553> daun error
<Guest33553> da un error
<ese> Guest33553, ejecuta asi:
<ese> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<ese> y escribe la direccion web que le salio al ultimo
<Guest33553> a listo
<Guest33553> ya espereme un segundo
<Guest33553> huy que bonito asi
<Guest33553> mas eficas
<Guest33553> http://sprunge.us/iHCi
<Guest33553> o
<ese> Guest33553, sudo apt-get update | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Guest33553> http://sprunge.us/fWPa
<ese> Guest33553, software-center | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Guest33553> http://pastebin.com/Z5NNvN9T
<Guest33553> me toco asi
<Guest33553> no salia link al final
<Guest33553> http://pastebin.com/9723kD97
<ese> Guest33553, es un bug, segun http://askubuntu.com/questions/353449/software-center-crashes-bug-or-configuration-error
<ese> para arreglarlo debes de
<ese> abrir, ...
<ese> open /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/views/lobbyview.py
<ese> add a # before the line self.exhibit_banner.set_exhibits([FeaturedExhibit()])
<ese> restart software-center
<ese> ...y otra cosa que me gustaria hacerle notar, si usted es nuevo en esto de ubuntu/linux en general porque se va a una version del ubuntu en estado relativamente nuevo? osea apaenas esta desarrollandose, me gustaria que en lugar de exprimentar con cosas nuevas le haga como yo, ...yo levo varios años en esto y me di cuenta que las versiones beta no son para mi, mejor me regrese a una version estable, usted deveria hacer lo mismo, porque mucha yuda en la red n
<ese> o la va encontrar a menos que haga sus preguntas en el canal de desarrolo, osea #ubuntu-dev
<Guest33553> a vea muchas gracias
<Guest33553> lelvo como 8 años con ubuntu
<ese> no lo tome a mal, pero la unica razon valida para estar en una version de ubuntu estable seria ...oigan mi pc es super relativamente nueva, probe la ultima version stable de ubuntu y ningun hardware me funciono para esto, me gustaria si alguien de #ubuntu-dev me ayudara con mi laptap porque instale el mas nuevo estado de ubuntu en desarrolo y parece que si va, ...
<Guest33553> gracias
<Guest33553> ese
<Guest33553> por tu ayuda
<ese> ...y mi software-center me dice esto, estoy en este /etc/issue y no logro hacerlo trabajar ...help!
<Guest33553> nada no funciono
<ese> Guest33553, lo unico que le queda es hacer un bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1165939
<Guest33553> muchas gracias
<Guest33553> por tu ayuda
<Guest33553> ese
<Guest33553> si encuentro la solucion de tu problema te lo paso
<Guest33553> hasta la proxima
<ese> de mi problema? lol
<ese> C:\>software-center
<ese> "software-center" no se reconoce como un comando interno o externo,
<ese> programa o archivo por lotes ejecutable.
<ese> lol
<MrTulias> ¿En qué consiste 'aplicar un parche al código'? No entiendo que debo hacer o me dice esto sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=31596047
<MrTulias> No me aclaro con el inglés como me gustaría, no entiendo lo que dice
<successus> salud
<canros> buen dia
<canros> o buenas tardes
<canros> tengo una pregunta, he tratado de montar un dvd usando mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/dvd pero este comando me falla diciendome que el tipo es incorrecto, entonces pense que debe ser porque quizas iso es solo para cd, entonces intente añadiendo ,ufd y tampoco... ¿Alguna idea?
<canros> correcion: udf*
<canros> mount: tipo fs incorrecto, opción incorrecta, superbloque incorrecto en /dev/sr0,
<Artemis3> iso9660 creo que no es
<canros> si no es iso porque no es un cd
<Artemis3> los dvd usan.. como se llamaba
<canros> pero tampoco con udf me funciono
<canros> udf?
<Artemis3> eso mismo
<Artemis3> que raro que no se monta solo
<Artemis3> tal vez esta malo?
<Artemis3> mira dmesg o tail -f /var/log/syslog en un terminal al momento de poner el disco a ver
<canros> [ 1156.673912] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_load_vrs: No anchor found
<canros> [ 1156.673916] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_fill_super: No partition found (1)
<canros> [ 1376.824217] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_load_vrs: No anchor found
<canros> [ 1376.824224] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_fill_super: No partition found (1)
<canros> [ 1725.523529] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_load_vrs: No anchor found
<canros> [ 1725.523533] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_fill_super: No partition found (1)
<mimecar> !paste canros
<uBOTu-fr> mimecar: Erreur : "paste" n'est pas un(e) commande valide.
<kubot> canros: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Artemis3> hmm fr?
<niko> uBOTu-fr: lobotomy add #ubuntu-es
<uBOTu-fr> niko: Opération effectuée avec succès.
<canros> gracias por los comentarios Artemis3 lo intentare a ver que tal
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-24
<ivedci89> cómo poner un controlador grafico de ubuntu 8 a un ubuntu 12?
<nmid00> ivedci89, ? por que de un 8 a un 12
<nmid00>  o tenes un 8 10 11  12 13
<nmid00> que tipo de placa tenes integrada ati nvidia
<nmid00> ???????????????????????
<ivedci89> nmid00: tengo una ASRock ATA133... la cual funciona muy bien con ubu 8 9 o 10... pero al ponerle el 12 o 13... se ve la mitad de la pantalla
<successus> salud
 * user-cat hola
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<amed> hola, uso ubuntu 13.10 y netbeans 7.0.1 y sólo me abre como root, ¿a alguien le pasa lo mismo?
<mimecar> si lo has lanzado como root tendrás mal los permisos seguro
<amed> mimecar, ¿aunque sea desde el repositorio oficial?
<mimecar> el usuario root nunca tiene que ejecutar esos programas
<amed> mimecar, es lo que yo diría jejeje
<mimecar> arregla primero los permisos de tu carpeta de usuario
<amed> mimecar, ok, gracias por el consejo
<amed> ciao
<mimecar> con un chown debería ser suficiente
<zoudol> hola
<zoudol> tengo un problema, hay alguien que puede ayudarme?
<mimecar> di el problema y lo sabrás
<zoudol> estoy en este sitio http://hackymas.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default?orderby=updated
<zoudol> donde dice que ubuntu puede extraer ficheros sitx
<zoudol> pero ya trate de hacerlo y no puedo, y es la unica pagina donde me dice como descomprimir ficheros sitx
<zoudol> como hago eso?
<mimecar> no te funciona dmg2iso?
<zoudol> pero dng2iso no es solo para .dmg?
<mimecar> parece que la empresa del compresor tiene una versión en linux
<mimecar> lo has mirado?
<zoudol> si, pero solo tiene para mac y windows
<mimecar> o consigues el archivo en otro formato
<mimecar> o usas wine / máquina virtual
<zoudol> ya trate de hacerlo tambien desde una maquina virtual, pero ya instale 3 descompresores distintos de stuffit y donde solo 1 funciona no puede descomprimirlo tampoco
<zoudol> 2 lo descarge del sitio oficial (con solo 30 dias de uso) y el otro desde otro lugar pirateado
<mimecar> el oficial no te abre el archivo?
<zoudol> solo 1, pero no puede descomprimirlo
<zoudol> es el stuffit deluxe (creo)
<mimecar> si el compresor oficial no puede abrirlo puede ser un problema del archivo original
<zoudol> seguro? ya me fije y esta entero
<mimecar> de donde has sacado el archivo comprimido?
<zoudol> al principio pense que era porque el deluxe era de 2010, asi que trate con el de 2011, pero esos no funcionan directamente
<zoudol> ahora te paso
<zoudol> http://www.mcanime.net/descarga_directa/anime/detalle/ddmega_slayers_next_2626_sub_es_dvdrip230mbmkv/78556
<zoudol> ahi esta
<amed> mimecar, instalé build-essential y cambie permisos sobre la carpeta y listo
<mimecar> zoudol, mkv se abre directamente
<mimecar> amed, ok, no has puesto permisos 777 verdad?
<amed> mimecar, pq no?
<zoudol> mimecar, pero estan comprimidos en sitx
<zoudol> el mkv esta dentro
<mimecar> amed, porque te cargas toda la protección del sistema operativo
<mimecar> zoudol, si con el programa que te ponen en la página no lo abre, estará corrupto
<amed> mimecar, y como lo modifico para que no afecte la protección?
<mimecar> tu usuario tiene que ser el dueño de los archivos
<mimecar> aparte de tener los permisos bien definidos, nada de 777
<amed> mimecar, mmm ok
<zoudol> amed, con 700 basta
<amed> zoudol, ok
<mimecar> siempre que no tengas más usuarios en tu grupo
<mimecar> con 700 no verían nada
<zoudol> esa es la idea xD
<zoudol> al no ser que sea una carpeta de /usr
<mimecar> las carpetas del sistema no se modifican nunca
<mimecar> y menos con chown / chmod
<amed> mimecar, me arroja '/home/amed/.netbeans/7.0/config/Preferences/org/netbeans/modules/autoupdate/pluginportal-update-provider.properties is read-only.'
<mimecar> amed, le has cambiado el dueño a todos los archivos de tu carpeta de usuario?
<amed> mimecar, sólo chmod
<mimecar> y que haces con los archivos que son de root ?
<amed> mimecar, pués sólo con root podía ejecutar el ide
<zoudol> :O
<mimecar> cambia el dueño de los archivos
<mimecar> no hagas chapuzas
<amed> ok trabajando jejee
<mimecar> ¿cómo se llama tu usuario?
<amed> amed as me jajaja
<zoudol> amed, podrias borrar tambien /root/.netbeans si se ha creado :S
<mimecar> cd ~
<mimecar> sudo chown -R amed:amed /home/amed
<mimecar> con eso cambiarías el dueño de los archivos
<amed> mimecar, ok
<zoudol> voy a intentar descomprimir una vez mas con lo que figura, pero me parece que ya lo habia echo
<amed> mimecar, cero chapuzas
<amed> zoudol, pq me pingueas jajaja
<zoudol> amed ?? podes verlo? xD
<zoudol> es que necesite cambiar la red y para eso mire que no haya perdido la conexion
<amed> zoudol, jojojo yes
<zoudol> no hay caso, no puedo instalar ese descompresor :(
<zoudol> me dice error 1316.A  network error ocurred while attemping to read from the file (y todo el directorio hasta el archivo msi)
<zoudol> pero esto ya es un problema de windows... -.-
<mimecar> si en Windows no te funcionaba el descompresor, no lo hará en ubuntu
<zoudol> yo vine hasta aca para saber si era posible descomprimir sitx en linux
<mimecar> zoudol, si con el compresor oficial en windows no te abre el archivo, está corrupto lo que has descargado
<zoudol> ya que vi por ahi que si se puede, pero no encontre nada mas
<amed> bonito esto del irc chat
<zoudol> pero el stuffit pertenece al sitio web oficial, porque no puede? y es de 2011
<mimecar> zoudol, tendrás el archivo corrupto
<zoudol> nono, ya con la instalacion no puedo!
<zoudol> tiene problemas con un msi
<zoudol> listo! ya pude instalarlo y ahora lo esta descomprimiendo
<zoudol> el problema era que detras no mostraba que tenia problemas con otra version instalada
<zoudol> entonces
<zoudol> no es posible descomprimir sitx en linux ? :(
<zoudol> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Introducci%C3%B3n_a_Ubuntu_para_usuarios_Mac_OS_X
<zoudol> ese sitio pertenece a ubuntu-es y es exactamente lo mismo al blog del otro usuario
<zoudol> dice que ubuntu puede leer sitx
<zoudol> pero eso es mentira?
<mimecar> "puede leer"
<mimecar> necesitará algún programa para hacer eso
<zoudol> si, eso dice :|
<zoudol> pero no se puede ni con tar
<mimecar> tar es otra cosa diferente
<zoudol> pero no dice como xD
<mimecar> el artículo es del 2012, preguntale al que lo ha escrito
<zoudol> ya lo busque en la base de datos de apt
<mimecar> lo mejor es que no uses formatos propietarios
<zoudol> y hasta de otra distro como gentoo
<zoudol> figura en gentoo pero apunta al sitio oficial de stuffit lo cual no tiene para linux
<zoudol> bueno, igual ya estoy descomprimiendo... asi que lo considero resuelto.
<zoudol> habria que actualizar el texto de ubuntu-es entonces xD
<zoudol> ya que no se puede
<zoudol> chau, y espero que disfrutes de slayernext ;)
<Allavaz> Buenas, una pregunta, Ubuntu 13.10 por defecto muestra iconos en el escritorio? Porque lo ejecute una vez con un pendrive, y los mostraba, y esta segunda vez no lo hace asi que quiero saber si esta vez hay un error o antes lo habia...
<mimecar> unity no muestra por defecto los iconos
<Allavaz> ah perfecto entonces esta vez funciona bien
<nando_> jo/join #debian-es
<Allavaz> Por una razon misteriosa el Skype de Ubuntu hace ruido cuando envio un mensaje, mando algo y comienza un ruido bastante fuerte y no para
<nicoarg> hola a todos; alguien que me pueda ayudar con una rule de udev? tengo todo andando, excepto que la rule impide la ejecución de otras rules
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-17
 * merrick  buenass...
<livetvstream> hola me puede decir alguien como veo en mi ordenador la tele (lasexta) en directo con smplayer?
<GridCube> livetvstream: tenes una capturadora de tv?
<livetvstream> no tengo pero es perfectamente posible ver la tele en directo con vlc *sin* capturadora de tv
<GridCube> tonses usa vlc
<livetvstream> mi pregunat no es sobre vlc sino sobre smplayer
<x_> holass
<GridCube> livetvstream: es lo mismo
<x_> alguine me puede alludar???
<GridCube> lo que tuvieras que hacer con vlc, que tenes que hacer con smplayer
<GridCube> no hay diferencia real
<GridCube> x_ te podriamos aYudar, tal ves, si supieramos que problema tenes.
<livetvstream> no tengo capturadora de tv  pero es perfectamente posible ver la tele en directo con vlc *sin* capturadora de tv
<x_> pos soy novato en ubuntu
<x_> e instalado ubuntu studio 14.04.1 todo bien
<x_> lo q pasa siempre tengo q desconectala antena wifi para q apague o reinicie
<x_> si no la desconecto se qeda con el logo alli
<livetvstream> GridCube, para ver la tele en vlc solo tengo que ejecutar vlc - Seleccionar Medio - Volcado de Red y pegar http://antena3-aos1-apple-live.adaptive.level3.net/apple/antena3/channel02/la_sexta_hd_1548K_1280x720_main.m3u8
<livetvstream> GridCube, en smplayer NO veo el mismo menu ni las mismas opciones!
<GridCube> no, anda a >abrir >abrir URL y pega la url
<livetvstream> GridCube, no aparecio nada despues de hacer lo que dijiste en smplayer
<GridCube> esa url tiene un 8 al final
<GridCube> no deberia
<x_> Gridcube me alludas
<GridCube> no tengo ni idea de tu problema x_
<GridCube> y es ayudas con y griega
<livetvstream> pero esa misma  URL funciona bien en vlc
<GridCube> ni idea livetvstream
<GridCube> deberia funcionar exactamente igual
<GridCube> intenta abrir desde una terminal mplayer directamente
<GridCube> mplayer url
<livetvstream> smplayer no es lo mismo quie mplayer (hay diferencias!)
<GridCube> livetvstream: solo en la gui
<GridCube> si no funciona en mplayer
<GridCube> no funciona en smplayer
<GridCube> smplayer solo agrega variables a una ejecución de mplayer
<livetvstream> en smplayer cual seria la sintaxis exacta del comando que debo ejecutar?
<GridCube> smplayer no usa sintaxis
<GridCube> es una gui
<GridCube> tenes opciones
<livetvstream> cuales?
<GridCube> si queres usar sintaxis ejecutas directamente mplayer
<GridCube> livetvstream: anda a configuración y fijate
<livetvstream> ok,  en *mplayer* cual seria la sintaxis exacta del comando que debo ejecutar?
<GridCube> mplayer  http://antena3-aos1-apple-live.adaptive.level3.net/apple/antena3/channel02/la_sexta_hd_1548K_1280x720_main.m3u
<livetvstream> GridCube, no funciona. Lee esto: http://hastebin.com/guzosehiqi.vhdl
<GridCube> livetvstream: bueno, eso te aclara las cosas no?
<GridCube> no reconoce el formato de apple tv
<GridCube> porque no usas vlc?
<sadalsuud> hola gente de ubuntu, resulta que estoy en un ubuntu server configurando el acceso ssh para que root no pueda entrar y en cambio solo un usuario específico pueda tener acceso. Pero resulta que he seguido manuales como este: http://www.linuxtotal.com.mx/index.php?cont=info_seyre_004 pero aun, con cualquier usuario puedo conectarme por ssh al server ... :S
<sadalsuud> qué estaré haciendo mal ... ?
<sadalsuud> gente ya enconté el problema, estaba mirando el archivo que no era, estaba mirando /etc/ssh_confg y el que me sirve es el /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<sadalsuud> saludos.
<arturo> hola el ultimo ubuntu que novedades trae que sean muy destacables
<arturo> nadie lo sabe y se lo instalan
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, tengo problema con la red tor, alguien sabe como configurar torchat?
<mimecar> no he usado Tor todavía
<mimecar> sabes que en el momento que te identifiques en un chat pierdes el anonimato?
<guampa> kal_cividFajdida: como instalaste tor y como lo estas usando?
<kal_cividFajdida> claro, si pones datos especificos que te identifique, se pierde el anonimato. Lo interesante es cambiar de id cada cierto tiempo.
<kal_cividFajdida> mimecar:  por alguna razon no se ve mi id en otros usuario, si en un terminal doy torchat -v me sale intentando conectar y no va.
<kal_cividFajdida> guampa: lo instale desde los repos, todo.  instale vidalia para controlar la conexion desde ahi.
<guampa> kal_cividFajdida: como diagnostico facil, ademas de ver el status que marque vidalia, podes ver si el proceso esta corriendo y si abrio el puerto 9050
<guampa> y habria que ver despues como estas usando el cliente para que salga por tor, que cliente estas queriendo hacer pasar por tor?
<kal_cividFajdida> tor (0.2.4.24-1) tor-geoipdb (0.2.4.24-1) torsocks (1.2-3) vidalia (0.2.20-2) python-socksipy (1.0-1) torchat (0.9.9.550-2) privoxy libproxychains3 (3.1-3) proxychains (3.1-3) (3.0.19-2)
<kal_cividFajdida> lo curioso es que tor abre el puesto 9050 pero lo cierra.
<guampa> netstat -ltnp | grep tor
<guampa> corre ese comando y fijate que retorna
<kal_cividFajdida> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:9050          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<kal_cividFajdida> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:11009         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<guampa> si esta andando
<kal_cividFajdida> ya pero torchat no sale... no se ve desde otras maquinas.
<guampa> probablemente la config de torchat, para ver si efectivamente anda tor podes probar usando otro cliente
<guampa> con proxychains por ej
<kal_cividFajdida> como por proxycahins ?
<guampa> por ejemplo proxychains wget -O /dev/null yahoo.com
<guampa> proxychains fuerza a un programa a salir por tor
<guampa> si ese comando que te pase ahi lo ves como que baja (muestra varios OK) es que tor anda
<guampa> seguramente tambien vas a ver que te redirecciona a subdominios raros de yahoo.com, porque salis por otro pais
<guampa> si no hace esas cosas es que hay un problema con tor, sino es algo en el cliente ese que queres usar
<kal_cividFajdida> es que tor anda, de hecho esta en verde vidalia. sino,  taria en rojo con una gran X
 * Cr4K3N saluda
<kal_cividFajdida> [lun nov 17 21:06:36 2014] ¡Conexión potencialmente peligrosa! - Una de sus aplicaciones ha establecido una conexión a través de Tor a "38.102.136.104:80" usando un protocolo que podría filtrar información sobre su destino. Por favor asegúrese de configurar sus aplicaciones utilizando solamente SOCKS4a o SOCKS5 con resolución remota del nombre del host.
<guampa> si, bleh eso
<guampa> no importa
<kal_cividFajdida> como saber que programa usa esa direccion¿?
<guampa> kal_cividFajdida: ese programa debe ser wget
<guampa> la direccion debe ser de yahoo
<guampa> el puerto 80 es web
<kal_cividFajdida> si,
<kal_cividFajdida> ya la vi.
<guampa> si tuvo exito el wget entonces es la config de torchat
<kal_cividFajdida> hay algun manual de tor ? y vidalia?
<guampa> ese no lo conozco
<guampa> si en los sitios oficiales esta toda la doc, y foros ademas
<guampa> me tengo que ir, suerte o/
<livetvstream> hola me puede decir alguien como veo en mi ordenador la tele (lasexta) en directo con smplayer?  repito con smplayer
<mimecar> necesitas Flash para ver la sexta
<livetvstream> no
<livetvstream> puedes ver la sexta con vlc sin flash ni nada. pero mi pregunta va a como hacerlo con smplayer u otro programa libre
<mimecar> no quieres instalar Flash?
<livetvstream> para que?
<mimecar> para ver el streaming
<mimecar> con Flash va directo, con otro programa es más entretenido que funcione
<merrick> antena 3 -> mplayer http://antena3-aos1-apple-live.adaptive.level3.net/apple/antena3/channel01/index.m3u8
<merrick> la sexta -> mplayer http://antena3-aos1-apple-live.adaptive.level3.net/apple/antena3/channel02/index.m3u8
<merrick> livetvstream: pero tienes que tener una buena conexion a internet...
<livetvstream> merrick, i do have an excellent internet connection and did give your method a try. Look at this please:
<livetvstream> http://hastebin.com/esijuvifay.vhdl
<livetvstream> merrick, are you running wheezy?
<merrick> no, linux mint17
<livetvstream> ok
<merrick> te faltan cosas por instalar...
<merrick> ahora te lo miro.
<merrick> livetvstream: tambien hay un script para ver más canales "a dia de hoy no se cuales funcionaran" -> http://www.tvenlinux.com/
<livetvstream> merrick, tvenlinux es una pm y no funciona con lasexta
<oswaldo> hola
<livetvstream> merrick, tvenlinux esta parado desde junio
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-18
<libertycity> buenas
<libertycity> alguien despierto?
<roger_35> hola
<ceibal> hola
<LauraHernandez> adscac
<LauraHernandez> s
<LauraHernandez> Hola
<LauraHernandez> Hello
<LauraHernandez> hgjn
 * merrick  Jau!
 * Cr4K3N saluda
<DorMak> 123
<jann_> buenas
<TrueNhero> buenas amigo, tengo una particion ext que se automonto como solo lectura
<wyre> buenos días a todos..
<wyre> tengo una duda, cómo puedo descargar los paquetes .deb de la última versión del kernel 3.16?
<guampa> wyre: estan en repos?
<wyre> guampa, ... no sé xD
<wyre> guampa, cómo puedo saber cuál es la versión más reciente que hay en los repositorios?
<wyre> guampa, estaba pensando en actualizarlo desde aquí
<wyre> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.7-utopic/
<voidvoid> hello
<voidvoid> im trying to read a dvdrom but it says "my disc" not authorized to perform operation
<voidvoid> and the icon on the desktop looks disable ... some help plz
<harofenix> buenas tardes
<harofenix>  alguien me puede ayudar con mi elemetary os ?
<harofenix> no me sirve el clic dereche de mi touchpat
<jann_> saludos
<erAbuelo> buenas
<neoranger> Buenas, necesito una pequeña ayuda
<neoranger> estoy en xubuntu 14.04 y no puedo configurar el proxy de mi trabajo
<erAbuelo> por?
<neoranger> necesito configurarlo como proxy de sistema y xubuntu no tiene la GUI que tiene Ubuntu
<neoranger> erAbuelo: por un tema de mi trabajo
<mimecar> instala el GUI que usa Ubuntu
<erAbuelo> no, digo que porque no te deja :)
<neoranger> mimecar: cual usa ubuntu?
<mimecar> no usa gnome-network-manager ?
<neoranger> erAbuelo: la GUI de xubuntu es mucho mas simple
<erAbuelo> ya, y?
<jann_> xubuntu usa xcfe
<jann_> su gui debe ser mas ligera
<jann_> pero igual de simple
<neoranger> erAbuelo:  por ende no tiene la misma GUI que ubuntu, asi que no tiene la configuracion del proxy ahi
<neoranger> jann_: pero no tiene para configurar el proxy del sistema
<mimecar> solución "rápida", instala los paquetes de Ubuntu
<mimecar> y selecciona Xfce en el login
<neoranger> si puedo navegar porque a firefox le pongo el proxy y va
<neoranger> mimecar: pruebo
<jann_> claro pero no puedes actualizar ni instalar paquetes
<neoranger> exacto
<erAbuelo> un proxy para paquetes ?
<neoranger> mimecar:  no puedo, no encuentra el paquete
<neoranger> erAbuelo: proxy del sistema, necesito actualizar e instalar el sistema pero como no tiene el proxy de mi trabajo no puedo salir, solo puedo navegar porque lo configuro en firefox
<jann_> ok
<jann_> estoy leyendo una info que consegui y puedes editar el archivo /etc/enviroment
<erAbuelo> normalmente los proxys solo son para navegar
<jann_> sudo nano /etc/enviroment
<neoranger> jann_: si, ya entre
<jann_> agregas las lineas http_proxy=http://ip:puerto                    https_proxy=https://ip:puerto     y tambien la linea ftp_proxy=ftp://ip:proxy
<jann_> deberias solcionarlo con eso
<jann_> a menos que tu proxy requiera autenticacion
<neoranger> jann_: no, sin autenticacion pero con nro de puerto
<neoranger> jann_: los : no te separan las variables en path?
<jann_> bueno agrega esas tres lineas
<neoranger> como las separo?
<jann_> http://ip:puerto/
<jann_> con enter
<jann_> estas en nano?
<jann_> son 3 lineas que no llevan espacios
<neoranger> pero en ese archivo solo tengo la variable PATH
<neoranger> jann_: aparte de la variable PATH?
<jann_> si
<jann_> agrega esas lineas debajo
<neoranger> ahi vengo
<jann_> gente estoy instalando mi proxy en la red y necesito hacer cache de videos
<jann_> tienen algun script o documentacion que me ayude, toda la que consegui data del 2010
<jann_> neoranger
<jann_> que paso
<jann_> todo bien neoranger?
<neoranger> jann_:  mmmm me parece que no funca
<jann_> pero que necesitas
<jann_> es decir vas a navegar desde consola?
<jann_> xq leyendo un poco mas dice que edite otros archivos
<neoranger> jann_: las variables tienen que estar en mayusculas y entre "" pero no conecta con archive.ubuntu.com
<neoranger> jann_: que otros?
<neoranger> esto se queda ahi
<jann_> el apt.conf
<jann_> y bas, basrc
<neoranger> ah si, habia leido eso
<jann_> bash,bashrc
<neoranger> me pasas el link
<neoranger> ?
<jann_> ya va xq no esta en esta pc
<jann_> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/54282#.VGukRSWaClM
<jann_> alli esta neoranger
<neoranger> jann_:  gracais
<neoranger> gracias
<wyre> algún usuario avanzdo de gnome por aquí? :P jaja
<Exterminador> hola
<Exterminador> yo soy root en la maquina.. como puedo ver procesos de un user?
<mimecar> usa top u filtra
<Exterminador> no hay ningún comando similar al 'ps x'?
<Exterminador> para ver los procesos de un usuario?
<Capitan> buenas
<Capitan> alguien por aca?
 * olimiesma saluda a la sala
<neoranger> Alguno que me pueda dar una mano con el tema de repositorios?
<neoranger> estoy desde el laburo con un proxy pero no puedo agregar un PPA comun y corriente
<neoranger> tengo que ir a launchpad y agregar el repo con le URL
<neoranger> Alguno que me pueda dar una mano con el tema de repositorios?
<neoranger> estoy desde el laburo con un proxy pero no puedo agregar un PPA comun y corriente
<neoranger> tengo que ir a launchpad y agregar el repo con le URL
<wyre> chicos, alguien puede decirme si me conviene actualizar a este kernel?
<wyre> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.7-utopic/
<wyre> uso ubuntu 14.04
<wyre> y estoy usando el 3.13
<wyre> y tengo un problemilla con el bluetooth ... he leído por ahí que alguien con el mismo problema lo solucionó actualizando el kernel
<mimecar> neoranger, ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<neoranger> mimecar: si, incluso el restricted extras
<mimecar> los PPA son repositorios de terceros, los necesitas añadir?
<neoranger> mimecar: quiero instalar docky y no funciona
<neoranger> mimecar:  busque por ahi y esta el comando "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates"
<mimecar> para que reinstalas los certificados?
<neoranger> y despues agregarle un -E al apt-add
 * Cr4K3N saluda
<wyre> cual es el último kernel que recomendáis para ubuntu?
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-19
<wyre> buenas noches chicos
<wyre> tengo una duda... dónde debería instalar grub si la tabla de particiones tiene una efi?
<wyre> en la propia efi?
<wyre> o en dev/sda ?
<wyre> como siempre?
<wyre> una pregunta, estoy sufriendo este bug,
<wyre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1237296
<wyre> alguien puede decirme si se va a corregir? .. qué significa Triaged?
<wyre> o si está corregido en la 14.04?
<Albert_JD> hola
<mjea> hola a todos
<Albert_JD> xD
<mjea> como restrinjo desde samba para que un segmento de red no pueda imprimir en un servidor CUPS
<Albert_JD> ._.
<mjea> Hola Albert_JD
<mjea> :D
<mjea> no les gusta CUPS?
 * edgardoweb is away: Estoy ocupado
<wyre> Buenos días a todos ;) estoy teniendo un problemita con este bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1237296
<wyre> y me preguntaba si actualizando el kernel como dice alguna gente en los comentarios podría solucionarlo ... o lo más sensato sería esperar a que las actualizaciones regulares de Trusty lo reparesen?
<Lopulus> hola alguien vio alguna ves este tipo de archivo? video.mp4Frag1Num0
<lifernux> hola
<lifernux> hola
<lifernux> hay canal específico de kubuntu en español?
<lifernux> gracias
 * Cr4K3N saluda
<metalus> http://www.kubuntu-es.org/planeta/rss.xml
<diego__> Hola.  Busco ayuda para configurar los caracteres en español.
<diego__> En algunos programas -por ejemplo Thunderbird- no puedo escribir los acentos sobre las letras.
<diego__> Si trato á, me queda ´a.  Como se puede ver, en este programa sí lo puedo escribir.
<diego__> ¿Hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con ésto?  De antemano, gracias.
<askhl> diego__: no sé, pero una posibilidad es mirar el método de entrada.  Haz clic derecha y asegúrate que usa el metodo de entrada normal en Thunderbird
<askhl> (o sea "Sistema (Simple)")
<diego__> Gracias askhl, no encuentro dónde ver ése método de entrada.
<NeoRanger> buenas, alguno que me pueda dar una mano para exceptuar dominios en un proxy?
<askhl> diego__: haz clic derecha en cualquier campo de texto
<askhl> diego__: habrá un menu que incluye "métodos de entrada"
<diego__> Mmph... askhl, pues no está en el campo de texto.  Estoy buscando si hay otro lado donde pueda encontrarlo.
<askhl> diego__: bueno, yo uso GNOME en modo clásico, será por eso
<diego__> Ya.  El mío es Kubuntu.  Buscaré algo al respecto.
<karol12> Hola
<mimecar> hola karol12
<karol12> Que tal?
<mimecar> haciendo cosas atrasadas
<Paramezius> hola, estoy instalando ubuntu 14.04 en un sistema raid1
<Paramezius> donde tengo que instalar elcargador de arranque? no quiero hacer una particion boot
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<wyre_> buenas noches chicos..
<wyre_> estaba intentando descifrar un poco cómo corregir este bug que estoy sufriendo, no sé si lo corregirar posteriormente en siguientes upgrades... qué opináis? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1237296
<nanuk> Buenas, tengo un problema con PulseAudio en Xubuntu
<nanuk> el audio se salta
<nanuk> tiene como tic raro
<nanuk> y cuando conecto un microfono y hay musica sonando se saltea mas
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<Paramezius> hola, estoy instalando los drivers propietarios de nvidia en 14.04
<Paramezius> alguien sabria decirme cuales instalar para una geforce gt 520? me salen varios
<Paramezius> binary driver 331.38 from nvidi-331 (proprietary, tested)
<Paramezius> binary driver 331.38 from nvidia-331-updates (proprietary)
<Paramezius> legacy binary driver 304.117 from nvidia-304 (updates)
<Paramezius> legacy binary driver 304.117 from nvidia-304 (proprietary)
<Paramezius> el que tengo ahora es el nouveau pero va bastante mal
<merrick> el último... el mas moderno. 331.38
<Paramezius> gracias merrick
<Paramezius> hay dos 331.38 como escribí arriba. Sabes cual sería?
<livetvstream> hola me puede decir alguien como veo en mi ordenador la tele (lasexta) en directo con smplayer?  repito con smplayer
<Guest15411> ola
<Guest15411> Hola
<livetvstream> hola me puede decir alguien como veo en mi ordenador la tele (lasexta) en directo con smplayer?  repito con smplayer
<Neo_> join
<Neo_> join irc.freenode.net
<Neo_> join irc.freenode.net 667
<roger_35> hola
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-20
 * merrick  Jau!
<lucas_> hola buenas ma?anas
<lucas_> mananas
<lucas_> que hay por aqui ?
<lucas_> alguien ha probado ubuntu phone ?
<lucas_> daDUASHIFJAOD
<lucas_> adf
<lucas_> sd
<lucas_> f
<voidvoid> alguien por casualidad usa playonlinux ?? se que no es el canal
<Zeuza> Una pregunta, ¿alguien sabe para qué es el proceso wrapper?
<Zeuza> ¿Qué funciones tiene?
<Lopulus> hola alguien vio alguna ves este tipo de archivo? video.mp4Frag1Num0
<enrique> Hola. Alguien puede decirme que tengo que hacer para que ubuntu 14.04 reconozca el Iphone 3gs? Ubuntu 12.10 me lo reconocía sin problemas.
<fzeta> enrique: http://goo.gl/ug9arq
<enrique> gracias, voy a ver
<enrique> fzeta: Gracias por tu ayuda. Ya lo he conseguido.
<fzeta> you're welcome! ;)
<Lopulus> gente: una consulta. Tengo una particion en xubuntu, que luego de actualizar, al reiniciar se quedo colgado. Cuando intento ingresar al disco desde un Ubuntu (en otra particion) tambien se cuelga.... no tengo ingreso a las carpetas. Se queda "pensando"
<GridCube> Lopulus: entra en modo de recuperación
<Lopulus> como lo hago?
<GridCube> en el boot, elegi mas opciones y luego entra en modo recuperación
<GridCube> desde el login de grub
<Lopulus> ok....
<GridCube> una ves que estas ahi logeate como root
<GridCube> y ejecuta: sudo apt-get update
<GridCube> y luego sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<srafael> buenos dias-tardes para los presentes en la sala
<Lopulus> pruebo eso?
<Lopulus> GridCube,
<GridCube> Lopulus: sep
<Lopulus> ok
<GridCube> !hi | srafael
<kubot> srafael: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<srafael> algun software para generar manual de usuario, generar ayuda- programa. Se podría hacer en html pero se esta buscando algo que agilice para implantar en el trabajo
<erAbuelo> buenas
<srafael> Un equivalente del programa dr explain para linux opensource
<GridCube> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20101114192433367/DocumentManagementSystems.html
<erAbuelo> hora de baile, ta lueg
<erAbuelo> buenas
<manel2020> hola buenss
<manel2020> tengo un problema con el teclado que nunca me ha pasado "de este modo" en el sentido de que era el problema del tipico "no sale la ñ", no es el caso.
<manel2020> Lo que ocurre es que no funcionan correctamente las ALTGR combinaciones, y como consecuencia no puedo usar corchetes , llaves simbolo almoadilla ...
<manel2020> ¿que puedo hacer?
<Zanguetsu> manel2020: ya revisaste que las opciones del teclado estén configuradas para tu región, por ejemplo ES-Latinoamericano ?
<manel2020> si, eso esta todo ok
<Zanguetsu> suena algo raro
<manel2020> las configuraciones del teclado estan ok,
<Zanguetsu> oye tienes instalado alguno otro como US
<manel2020> si tengo
<manel2020> y tiene el mismo problema
<manel2020> la tecla altgr o la combinacion alt+control , teclas (corchetes,etc ) no corresponden, o no salen
<Zanguetsu> por que a mi me pasa que al encender la maquina si no selecciono el idioma ingles y después español no me permite escribir caracteres especiales o por lo menos no con las combinaciones habituales para ES
<manel2020> pues mira no se me habia ocurrido cerrar la session... voy a ver...
<Zanguetsu> intenta escoger el idioma ingles y despues al español así se soluciona en mi caso
<Zanguetsu> no cerrarla no
<manel2020> no ??
<Zanguetsu> solo cambiar de idioma y despues regresar a ES
<manel2020> ya,, pero no me has entendido (creo)...
<Zanguetsu> si es lo mismo que me pasa a mi
<Zanguetsu> y lo soluciono asi
<manel2020> ya he hecho eso que me dices , y no soluciono ... ,pero no cerre ni reinicie el equipo...
<Zanguetsu> por ejemplo altgr+q no pone el @
<manel2020> no , pero podria darse el caso de que tubiesemos teclados distintos (no es un ejemplo), tienes en la E el simbolo del euro??
<manel2020> o sin ir mas lejos no puedo sacar la barra ºª (/) <- la otra
<Zanguetsu> no de hecho no soy de Latinoamerica :) pero es muy parecido a lo que me pasa a mi
<cousteau> manel2020, algunos teclados tienen pintado el € en el 5
<cousteau> (pero AltGr-5 da ½ en Ubuntu con teclado español)
<cousteau> ...vamos, que ese teclado acabó con un € pintado en la E y el del 5 tapado con tipp-ex porque siempre me acababa liando
<manel2020> si por eso, .. es lo que quiero decir con ese tipo de teclas, que depende mucho de donde sea el teclado. y que la tecla "estandar" seria la barra que hay en la tecla ºª. gracias.
<Zanguetsu> es correcto pero es raro que no se solucionara con el método que yo uso ya que las fallas son similares
<manel2020> esa barra la tiene serigrafical el 100% de los teclados. las otras no.
<cousteau> un truco interesante es configurar el Bloq Mayús (u otra tecla) como una tecla Compose.  Así Compose / / se convierte en \
<cousteau> manel2020, bueno, en teclados americanos está entre el enter y el retroceso, creo
 * cousteau se va a comer
<manel2020> la posicion de la tecla si, pero la tecla mantiene los 3 caracteres. que es el caso.
<cousteau> bueno, hasta luego ☺
<manel2020> NO se que pudo pasar
<manel2020> como estoy toqueando con python quizas ... no se...
<Zanguetsu> pues no se yo no he reportado eso por que la verdad pensé que yo había tenido la culpa pero veo que es general ese error :)
<manel2020> me diste una idea Zanguetsu, (reiniciar). voy a probar.
<Zanguetsu> ok suerte
<manel2020> valla, esto no pinta bien..
<manel2020> cerre session y nada
<manel2020> hice un sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration , cerre y tampoco...
<manel2020> NI idea ...
<manel2020> ¿porque no funciona la tecla AltGr?
<Zanguetsu> se me acabaron las ideas
<Zanguetsu> deja ver si recuerdo algo
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> alguien sabe si hay ya un OS de Ubuntu para celulares?
<mimecar> funcional no
<roger_35> ah..
<Zanguetsu> si lo hay pero no esta al 100
<Zanguetsu> se llama ubuntu for phones
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-21
<truenher0> hola amigos como remonto una particion ext solo lectura, quiero poder escribir en ella
<Hongo> hola, alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> en que ?
<Hongo> tengo problemas con la velocidad de internet
<Hongo> es normal con conexion a ethernet
<Hongo> pero el wifi es terriblemente lento
<Hongo> ni 1mb llega
<lana> cuando abro una ventana se pone en el lado superior sin que pueda moverla o maximizar minimizar...
<lana> alguien sabe como se arregla
<fzeta> uff! con alt+botón izquierdo o derecho la puedes mover
<fzeta> or update && upgrade
<fzeta> [13:17:35] < fzeta> uff! con alt+botón izquierdo o derecho la puedes mover<<<<<<<<< the mouse
<lana> super +z tambien se mueven las ventanas
<lana> pero quiero que al abrir cualquier programa o ventana me salga mas o menos centrado
<lana> no en la parte superior
 * Cr4K3N saluda
<frank_> buen dia, alguien sabe como configurar adecuadamente ardour?
<truenher0> Hon
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> tengo un problema con el teclado
<manel2020> en ubuntu 14.10
<manel2020> no funcionan la combinacion de teclas altgr+teclas con el teclado.
<manel2020> Pero si lo hace con onboard....
<manel2020> onboard "me acepta" la pulsacion del teclado virtual altgr y pulso cualquier tecla y salen los caracteres esperados. \|@#~½¬{[]}\[]{}·|¦¢“”nµ cosa que no hace si presiono la tecla fisica.
<azaskun> algun programa como dragonspeaker para ubuntu?
<azaskun> dragon naturallyspeaking para linux?
<manel2020> vien por defecto azaskun
<manel2020> ya viene por defecto en unbuntu azakun, se activa en el acceso universal.
<azaskun> donde tengo que ir para hacer pruebas?
<manel2020> al icono de apagar
<manel2020> lo ves?
<manel2020> si le das salen mas opciones..
<manel2020> configurar sistema.
<manel2020> o bien con el dash , tecla windows
<manel2020> y escribe
<manel2020> acceso
<manel2020> en ese punto estas en las opciones generas de acceso universal.
<manel2020> ---
<manel2020> una vez aqui buscas la opcion.
<manel2020> y ya.
<manel2020> vision de pantalla ponlo en on. .
<azaskun> jajaja
<azaskun> eres un crack manel2020
<azaskun> jajaja
<manel2020> !boot
<kubot> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<manel2020> !ubuntu-cafe
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ubuntu-cafe'.
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-22
<ubuntu> mor beye
<autofsckk> hola
<Paramezius> hola. he instalado ubuntu 14.04 y al actualizar el idioma completo me da error
<Paramezius> transaction failed: package dependencies cannot be resolved. the following packages have unmet dependencies: language-pack-gl: language-pack-gnome-gl
<Paramezius> hace un par dedías si que me funcionó en el mismo equipo en una instalacion previa
<Paramezius> i installed the nvidia proprietary drivers and now the splash screen when booting has a flack frame
<Paramezius> do you know how to solve it?
<Paramezius> the resolution in the splash screen was the lowest but i corrected it
<Anonimouse> hola
<Anonimouse> hay alguien por ahi?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<Anonimouse> hola tengo xubuntu 14 y me ha pasado algo curiosos con el menú principal
<Anonimouse> instale un juego de estrategia triplea
<Anonimouse> me baje la ultima version de la pagina oficial pero no la instalé
<Anonimouse> arranco el juego desde el .sh
<Anonimouse> para hacerlo mas facil cambié el menú principal para que llame al .sh en vez de la version que baje del repo
<mimecar> el juego tiene una versión nativa para linux?
<Anonimouse> si pero una version anterior
<Anonimouse> luego desinstale la versión del repositorio
<Anonimouse> pero m olvide del cambio en el menu principal
<Anonimouse> y me ha pasado una cosa que me paso una vez con un windows pero ahi lo supe arreglar
<Anonimouse> se me ha quedado el acceso al programa en el menu principal sin icono y ahora no se puede editar
<mimecar> cómo has cambiado el menú de xfce
<Anonimouse> voy dame 1 seg
<Anonimouse> entre en menu libre
<Anonimouse> y donde pone orden que ponia la ruta al paquete del repositorio
<NeoOverClocked> alguen que juege al lol con wine?
<Anonimouse> puse la ruta a la carpeta de la version nueva/ nombredeljuego.sh
<mimecar> menu libre?
<Anonimouse> si asi se llama en xubuntu 14
<Anonimouse> configuracion- editor de menus
<Anonimouse> he estado pensando y mirando por la web a ver si encontraba a alguien que le haya pasado lo mismo
<Anonimouse> en windows editas el registro y listo pero en linux aun estoy un poco verde
<mimecar> reinicia la configuración de xfce
<Anonimouse> en terminal?
<mimecar> o renombrando las carpetas de configuración y reiniciando la sesión
<Anonimouse> aaa vale pero eso se hará en terminal no?
<mimecar> lo puedes hacer en el navegador de archivos
<Anonimouse> ah si?
<Anonimouse> y donde está en /usr?
<mimecar> en tu carpeta de usuario
<Anonimouse> si ya la encontre
<Anonimouse> voy a probar a ver si no la lioç
<Anonimouse> si eso vuelvo y cuento a ver que paso
<mimecar> has renombrado la carpeta de configuración de xfce?
<Anonimouse> si voy ahora con lo segundo
<Anonimouse> reinicio con startxfce4?
<Anonimouse> me dice  Another session manager is already running
<mimecar> cierra sesión e inicia sesión de nuevo
<Anonimouse> ok
<anonimouse> mimecar: nada no funcionó
<mimecar> ¿qué carpeta has renombrado?
<anonimouse> dentro de la carpeta .config /thunar /xfce4 y /menu
<anonimouse> dentro de la carpeta menu esta xfce-applications.menu en este archivo salen los accesos a los programas
<anonimouse> y sale el acceso que te digo
<anonimouse> no se puede editar?
<mimecar> si has editado el menú con tu usuario (sin usar sudo) tienes que poder editarlo
<anonimouse> no me molesta pero me gustaria arreglarlo por aprender, gracias por tu tiempo
<anonimouse> probare a ver
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y comprueba si se pierde la modificación de xfce
<anonimouse> bien vuelvo a reiniciar
<telematica> fj
<marktwain1> buenas alguien
<Thergen> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-23
<edinjogt> hola, tengo un problema y espoero poder contar con la ayuda de ustedes, recientemente instalé Ubuntu pero accidentalmente borre la particion donde estaba Ubuntu, ahora tengo un problema porque cuando quiero reinstalar Ubuntu en modo UEFI, al momento de hacer el boot desde el pendrive en la lista de boots no tengo USB o DVD, no se como hacer, en modo Legacy si, pero yo quiero hacerlo en UEFI, gracias
<everbill> disculpen
<everbill> alguien sabe como puedo guardar los logs de freenode en un host?
<alex_oo> hola necesito ayuda
<alex_oo> como instalo el controlador de la wifi
<alex_oo> estoy conectado al modem por cabre en la sala
<alex_oo> y no me puedo mover no me funciona la wifi
<alex_oo> :(
 * merrick  emos dias...
<cirano2604> buenas tardes a tod@s
 * merrick  B.tardes.
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-16
<sadalsuud> hola gente ...
<redwolf> hola, ¿algún operador?
<redwolf> ¿hay alguien de m4v aquí?
<Knight80> Hola a todos/as
<Knight80> ¿Cómo puedo eliminar la molesta barra de Gnome Shell que se pone en la esquina inferior izquierda de la pantalla?
<Z4sk4> buenas
<Z4sk4> alguien sabe como comprar 2 ficheros y quitar las lineas duplicadas que tenga uno en el otro?
<pixcl> Hola
<pixcl> soy nuevo en esto de ir
<pixcl> irc
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-17
<ceibal> facebook
<Xago> hola gente linda
<Xago> buenos dias
<Xago> nuevamente por aquí molestando ;)
<Xago> tengo un laptop samsung al cual le instalé Ubuntu 14.04 LTS y lo único que no funciona correctamente es el control de brillo de la pantalla. Actúa el GUI sobre los controles, pero no se reflejado en la pantalla.
<Xago> cómo se resuelve?
<Xago> bueno....afortunadamente ya encontré la solución.
<ceibal> yotuve
<Knight80> Hola a todos/as
<Knight80> Tengo un problema, no tengo sonido en algunos juegos.
<Knight80> Alien arena y Mania Drive
<Knight80> ¿Hola?
<clamaral> hola , cuando estoy en firefox, en alguna pagina que me permita subir fotografias, al intentar subir con un clic se abre una ventana emergente de nautilus supongo que me muestra los directorios, y si clico en alguno para seleccionar me muestra una vista previa de la imagen, bueno eso hacia antes, ahora no me muestra vistas previas, excepto de pequeños archivos descargados, pero las imagenes .JPG de mi camara no las muestra en vista previa en dicha ven
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-18
<noelia> Hola a todos/as
<noelia> Tengo algunos paquetes rotos y no sé cómo arreglarlo
<noelia> ¿Me podéis ayudar?
<noelia> Hola de nuevo
<Karvers> Necesito ayuda con Kubuntu 15.10
<Karvers> acabo de instalarlo en mi sobremesa y no para de reiniciarse antes de entrar en Kubuntu
<Karvers> Mi Placa es una Asus P6T con un Intel I7 Grafica Nvidia GT210 y 2HDD de 2TB con 8GB de RAM ... Mi problema viene con la Version Kubuntu 15.10 de 64 Bits
<Karvers> Hola?
<Karvers> Necesito ayuda con Kubuntu 15.10 . Acabo de instalarlo en mi sobremesa y no para de reiniciarse antes de entrar en Kubuntu. Mi Placa es una Asus P6T con un Intel I7 Grafica Nvidia GT210 y 2HDD de 2TB con 8GB de RAM ... Mi problema viene con la Version Kubuntu 15.10 de 64 Bits
<Karvers> Alguien me ayuda?
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud o/
<alberto_> Hola a todos/as
<alberto_> He borrado algunos PPAs con ppa-purge, pero todavía quedan archivos en /etc/apt/sources.list.d... ¿Los borro también?
<mimecar> muevelos a tu carpeta de usuario por precaución
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<x23> no puedo iniciar netbeans
<x23> uso OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.85-b03, mixed mode)
<x23> netbeans ide 8.1 y ubuntu 14.04
<x23> le doy clic al icono y nunca arranca
<x23> alguno
<x23> ?
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-19
<Javeze> alguien vive?
<noelia> Hola a todos/as
<noelia> No puedo resolver las dependencias de wine
<noelia> Tengo paquetes rotos
<noelia> Hola
<amundsen> hola
<amundsen> alguien sabe que es eso de que ubuntu va a cambiar apt-get por snappy en la proxima version?
<Xavier89> Si, porque se quieren independizar
<Xavier89> como DELLtra
<Souchiro> por eso ubuntu va de mal en peor xD
<Souchiro> seria mejor como catalunia
<Souchiro> pobre DELLtra  xD
<Xavier89> jajaja
<Souchiro> gracias a goku que deje ubuntu de lado
<Souchiro> lol
<DELLtra> Xavier89,  o/
<Xavier89> Souchiro, y que usas?
<Xavier89> debian?
<Souchiro> see, goku, si he de creer en alguien o algo que no existe ni existira, mejor que sea Goku xD
<DELLtra> uhm...
<DELLtra> yo que Xavier89  ?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Xavier89> que te independizaste
<Xavier89> usaste ubuntu
<Xavier89> luego debian con openbox
<Souchiro> yo uso debian con mate
<Souchiro> queria probar gentoo, pero da weba compilar todo
<Xavier89> igual que yo
<Xavier89> pero dice DELLtra que mate es una mierda
<Souchiro> gnome3 es una mierda
<Souchiro> parece entorno para tablet
<Xavier89> si
<Xavier89> y de 64 bits no Souchiro ?
<Souchiro> y el uniti esta peor
<Souchiro> unity*
<Xavier89> si pero el pelado de birras usa ubuntu
<Xavier89> xD
<Souchiro> jajajaja
<Xavier89> pobre niko
<Xavier89> es developer de canonical
<Xavier89> como para que estemos hablando mal de ubuntu
<Xavier89> lol
<Souchiro> ps ubuntu estaba bien hasta la version 11.04 creo
<Xavier89> si
<Souchiro> metio unity y se fue
<Xavier89> a mi me daba errores en selinux
<Souchiro> y si uso 64 bits
<el4tomo> Y por qué no usar una versión de ubuntu pero con otro entorno gráfico.
<Xavier89> esta ubuntu mate
<Xavier89> safa
<Souchiro> porque suele dañarse tras la actualizacion
<Souchiro> me pasaba seguido con los drivers de nvidia
<Xavier89> con los privativos
<Xavier89> a mi me pasa con cualquier distro que nouveau se tilda
<Xavier89> nose si a alguien le paso
<Souchiro> os[Linux 3.16.0-4-amd64 x86_64] distro[Debian 8.1] cpu[8 x AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor            (AuthetiicAMD) @ 4.01GHz] mem[Physical: 15.6GB, 64.5% free] disk[Total: 6.6TB, 7.5% free] video[NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Souchiro> a mi no
<Souchiro> sera porque instalo los ,run
<Xavier89> porque tenes otro modelo de nvidia
<Xavier89> yo uso 7025
<lunix> hola una pregunta como formateo una usb en xubuntu
<DELLtra> Souchiro,  pobre por que ?
<el4tomo> puede usar el comando mkfs.fat
<lunix> hay otro modo mas facil?
<Souchiro> o usar la utilidad de discos que traiga xubuntu
<DELLtra> en que sentido?
<Souchiro> o usar tambien el gparted
<lunix> no tienne la utilidad de discos
<Xavier89> mira amundsen
<Xavier89> pasate a debian
<Xavier89> ubuntu es para principiantes
<el4tomo> Afirmar que ubuntu es para principiantes es una falacia
<el4tomo> La distro no tiene nada que ver con el conocimiento que posea el usuario
<Xavier89> si tiene que ver, porque su instalacion es todo siguiente siguiente
<Xavier89> y no te deja ninguna enseñanza
<Xavier89> y hasta instala cosas que ni deseas
<el4tomo> En debian es prácticamente igual
<Xavier89> en netinst no
<el4tomo> Mi amigo al final de cuentas es lo mismo
<DELLtra> si el cambio de apt-get a snappy muestra significa una mejora seria bueno.  caso contrario seria retroceder ..  me parece que si realiza un cambio es para una mejora no creo que sea por simplemente independizar
<Xavier89> bueno mas o menos
<el4tomo> Tampoco es que estás instalando arch
<Xavier89> yo tengo arch
<Xavier89> uso las 2
<el4tomo> Arch es muy bueno
<el4tomo> Yo lo uso en producción
<Xavier89> si esta bueno
<Xavier89> y virtualize gentoo
<Xavier89> pero todavia no instale las x
<Souchiro> o.o
<Xavier89> Souchiro, que pasa my friend?
<Souchiro> ps nada escuchando algo de musica mientras trabajo
<Xavier89> jajaja
<Souchiro> lunix, instala gparted entonces
<Xavier89> DELLtra, me acaba de confesar su homosexualidad
<Xavier89> y yo le respondi
<Xavier89> Si decidiste ser un pepele, quien soy yo para juzgarte?
<Xavier89> xD
<Souchiro> lol
<lunix> hola una pregunta como formateo una usb en xubuntu
<Xavier89> lunix, gparted o mkfs
<Xavier89> y bueno, cosas de la vida
<Xavier89> hasta hace poco pateaba para un lado
<Xavier89> hoy para otro
<Xavier89> es asi
<el4tomo> qué cliente de irc usan ustedes
<Xavier89> hexchat
<el4tomo> y cómo le haces para que revise la ortografía
<Xavier89> verificacion ortigrafica'
<Xavier89> nose si tiene nunca me fije
<el4tomo> ah...
<el4tomo> ok
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> yo aun sigo en xchat
<Souchiro> xD
<Xavier89> es igual
<Xavier89> pero esta descontinuado
<Xavier89> Souchiro, lo bueno de arch, es aur que tiene de todo
<Xavier89> y no hay necesidad de agregar una repo externa
<Xavier89> o bajar un paquete especifico
<Souchiro> o.o
<DELLtra> Xavier89, ?? podes explicarme donde acepto tal cosa ?
<DELLtra> ??
<Xavier89> que aceptas que tio?
<DELLtra> quiza puedes poner el log
<Souchiro> no me guista arch porque = se jode tras cada actualizacion xD
<Xavier89> seguro se jode?
<Xavier89> a mi no se me jodio
<Xavier89> DELLtra, calma, es broma tio
<Xavier89> xD
<Souchiro> pero no total, es algo de arreglar manualmente
<Souchiro> = que ubuntu en ese aspecto
<Souchiro> pero de ahi en fuera esta bien
<DELLtra> bromea con algo que es cierto no des por realizado algo que no se ha dado
<Xavier89> jajajajaj
<Souchiro> = sigo esperando a probar el ubuntu phone pero estan mas muertos que nada
<Xavier89> primero hay que ver si hay roms
<Souchiro> parece que tendre que usar el cyannogenmod
<Souchiro> roms? la ultima ves nomas habian para 3 celulares
<Xavier89> para nexus
<Xavier89> nada mas
<Souchiro> jajaja
<Souchiro> no ps si
<Souchiro> de 3 que tenian se quedaron en 1
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> pero bueno
<Souchiro> mem[Physical: 15.6GB, 43.6% free - Swap: 2.0GB, 99.9% free]
<successus> salud
<habitat> como instalar flash player para ubuntu 15.10
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<el4tomo> habitat durante la instalación de ubuntu el te pregunta si quieres instalar los complementos privativos o de licencia no libre, de casualidad no marcaste la casilla.
<el4tomo> Porque en otro caso tendrías que instalar el paquete flashplugin-nonfree
<cousteau> el4tomo, no era flashplugin-installer?
<habitat> es correcto al parecer ya quedo con: flashplugin-installer
<KzadorDmalditos> hola?
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-20
<successus> salud
<successus> salud o/
<user_> Hola, tengo el error "Cinnamon tuvo un error interno grave. El sistema esta en modo reparación" Linux Mint 17.2
<user_>  Alguien puede ayudarme? Sucedio luego de actualizar driver Nvidia, ya intente desinstalarlo e instalar la version q tenia
<successus> salud o/
<el4tomo> hello world
<user_> Hola, tengo el error "Cinnamon tuvo un error interno grave. El sistema esta en modo reparación" Linux Mint 17.2
<user_>  Alguien puede ayudarme? Sucedio luego de actualizar driver Nvidia, ya intente desinstalarlo e instalar la version q tenia
<mimecar> user_,  pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe ya no es una duda de Ubuntu
<Guest66507> hola buenas noches
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<habitat> ubuntu-mx
<habitat> ¿se puede instalar compiz en ubuntu 5.10?
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-21
<amundsen> hola
<amundsen> sabe alguien si snappy va a suponer una marginacion de apt?
<mimecar> no necesariamente
<mimecar> aparte de que apt se usa en más distribuciones
<amundsen> mimecar, pepro esas distribuaciones estan basadas en ubuntu
<mimecar> Debian no está basada en Ubuntu
<mimecar> Ubuntu tiene cosas como Xmir que no están en otras distribuciones
<mimecar> o Unity
<successus> salud o/
<roger_35> hola
<tatiana2> holi
<danes> buenas, algun vpn que recomienden?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-22
<successus> salud o/
<juajo> Hola
<juajo> Tengo un problema a ver si me puede ayudar alguen Necesito guardar la salida de un comando interactivo en un archivo y no soy capaz
<juajo> el comando es airodump-ng pero tengo el mismo problema con cuaquier comando inteactivo
<mimecar> ¿no puedes redireccionar la salida?
<juajo> no
<juajo> no graba nada
<juajo> alguna idea?
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/485495/how-to-both-display-a-command-lines-output-on-console-and-save-the-output-into
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud
<Konqi> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-21
<sirix> buenas noches
<xenial> hola
<sirix> xenial: que tal, como le va
<bigmonkey> hola ubunteros
<bigmonkey> me podrian ayudar ?? soy nuevo en la programacion y necesito una mano en Kava
<bigmonkey> Java
<uruk> hola gente
<Ubuntero> hol
<Ubuntero> HOLA
<uruk> tengo la version 15.10 instale netbeans y cuando ejecuto netbeans se me cuelga
<uruk> alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<Ubuntero> porque usas esa versión?
<Ubuntero> reinstalaste¿?
<uruk> porque aun no la he actualizado
<uruk> estoy haciendo un trabajo desde hace muchos meses y supongo que no he booteado el pc ni instalado nada desde entonces
<uruk> hagu un upgrade?
<bigmonkey> hola
<uruk> hago un upgrade ubuntero?
<bigmonkey> me puedes ayudar
<Ubuntero> Si gustas es mejor para que no tengas que reinstalar todo
<bigmonkey> necesito una mano en Java
<Ubuntero> Es mejor ya trabajar con la versión LTS
<bigmonkey> soy un begginer en esto de la programacion
<bigmonkey> y llevo ya mas de 6 horas buscando
<Ubuntero> Ya está mucho más estable, según mi experiencia actual
<bigmonkey> como hacer que al presionar una tecla en el keyboard pueda hacer uan operacion con 2 variables
<uruk> pasar de 15 a 16 puedo hacerlo con upgrade?
<Ubuntero> Si, si quieres te paso un guía
<Ubuntero> o busca en la web, lo encontrarás de seguro
<Ubuntero> pero espera
<uruk> si creo que lo tengo por mis librerias
<uruk> si hubiera problemas ubuntero podria volver a 15 sin problemas?
<Ubuntero> No podrás volver, lastimosamente Ubuntu no viene con eso, esto no es Windows
<Ubuntero> bigmonkey, seguro que sí habrá forma, pero no soy programador
<Ubuntero> uruk, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<bigmonkey> muchas gracias de todas formas Ubuntero
<Ubuntero> acá más completo uruk https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<uruk> humm me la estoy jugando si tengo alguna incompatibilidad con todos los programas que tengo
<Ubuntero> No creo que tengas problemas uruk , pero para prevenir puedes hacerlo en limpio
<Ubuntero> que programas?
<Ubuntero> Pues es mejor siempre usar las versiones LTS en caso de que seas programador o eres un ocupado en proyectos y esas cosas, es el que viene con mejor compatibilidad
<uruk> wireshark, wine,audacity,blender,compizconfig,dconf,pycharm,inkscape,fontforge,ghex,virtualbox,etherape,yed,(browsers firefox,opera,epiphany,w3m,chrome)
<Ubuntero> y más estabñle obviamente
<uruk> bigmonkey ahora me iba a poner un poco las pilas con java para eso queria instalar netbeans pero no me funka
<Ubuntero> pues mejor actualiza, seguro no tendrás problema
<Ubuntero> solo dedicas un poco de tiempo para actualizar
<Ubuntero> xD
<Ubuntero> no creo que tengas problemas de compatibilidad con todos esos softwares
<Ubuntero> yo uso varios de ellos
<uruk> ubuntero no habra problemillas con cli que tengo el servidor conectado con mega para ir enviando backups y luego la lie jajajaj
<bigmonkey> que bien suena muy bien, yo buscaria una version adecuada de netbeans para ubuntu 15
<ubuntero2> netbeans para programas en JAVA solamente no?
<bigmonkey> uruk prueba instalando otra version de netbeans anterior, puede que tengas suerte
<uruk> espera que estoy intentando hacer upgrade y me da error
<ubuntero2> pastealo
<ubuntero2> postealo
<uruk> ubuntero me pone no se ha encontrado ninguna version nueva
<uruk> y tengo la 15.10
<bigmonkey> ubuntero2 netbeans tambien puede soportar oreos lenguajes de programacion
<ubuntero2> o sea, no te ha llegado nunca la notificación?
<ubuntero2> si bigmonkey lo sé, pero hay más software que soporta ese lenguaje no?
<uruk> no, la verdad es que he estado programando y no me di cuenta
<ubuntero2> aunque es realmente muy "poderoso" ese neatbeans
<ubuntero2> xD
<ubuntero2> haz un "sudo apt update"
<uruk> hecho
<ubuntero2> y upgrade claro
<uruk> hecho
<ubuntero2> no tienes paquetes por actualizar?
<uruk> nop
<ubuntero2> de casualidad no cambiaste el mirror del servidor?
<uruk> humm dejame ver
<ubuntero2> en todo caso de que esté cambiado, deja el servidor principal de canonical Gran Bretaña
<uruk> a ver te digo cual tengo
<Ubuntero> y haces otro update && upgrade
<uruk> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<uruk> nada instalado
<Ubuntero> bien ahora este comando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ubuntero> luego instala sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<uruk> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  -> 0 instalado
<uruk> update-manager-core 0 instalado
<Ubuntero> con este empieza a buscar sudo do-release-upgrade
<uruk> nada igual como antes
<uruk> a ver es que este ordenador ha estado varios meses encendido i si lo reinicio?
<Ubuntero> varios meses sin apagar?
<uruk> si es que es un servidor
<uruk> de prueba
<Ubuntero> ummm
<Ubuntero> Bueno, intenta a ver ... pero creo no tiene relevancia
<uruk> voy
<uruk> hola
<Ubuntero> bien
<uruk> nada de nada me aparece como que el sistema ya esta actualizado pero estoy en ubuntu 15
<Ubuntero> hehe
<Ubuntero> muy raro eso, tu estás en España no?
<uruk> sudo update-manager -d  --> el software del equipo esta actualizado
<uruk> si
<uruk> lo tengo tan makeado el sistema que cuando lo actualizo me dice que ya esta actualizado
<Ubuntero> haha
<Ubuntero> Pero instala en limpio, de cualquier forma es mucho mejor
<Ubuntero> No tienes porque borrar la partición de home si es que lo instalaste de manera particionada
<Ubuntero> ¿pero ya eliminaste y reinstalaste neatbeans?
<uruk> netbeans ha quedado en segundo plano ahora que he visto que esto no se upgradea correctamente
<uruk> desinstale netbeans hace tiempo
<Ubuntero> ummm
<uruk> ahora reinstalar el sistema operativo por completo es jodido porque tengo cosas en root
<uruk> aunque lo tenga particionado
<jerson21> hola
<eimar02> ole
<Ubuntero> de seguro no será tan dificil xD
<uruk> no creo que sea dificil pero me la juego, antes makeo una placa base con otra cpu le instalo el sistema nuevo y clono el disco
<Ubuntero> si, ya sabes, instala la versión 16.04 Xenial
<uruk> seria xenial que pudiera upgradear
<Ubuntero> jajaja
<Ubuntero> es raro, más tomando en cuenta que estás en Europa con una velocidad de Internet más rápida
<Ubuntero> yo a penas con unos 220kbs X_X
<uruk> hola
<uruk> he conseguido pasar de ubuntu 15.10 a 16.04 pero el escritorio me aparece mal, parte de las barra de las ventanas me aparecen como transparentes , alguna idea de como solucionarlo?
<GridCube> uruk: podes renombrar la carpeta .config en tu ~/ con cualquier otro nombre y volver a entrar al escritorio, todo deberia resetearse a como si fuera nuevo
<GridCube> si tenes algo que queres salvar de las configuraciones lo podes copiar manualmente
<carlosir> hola van777
<van777> carlosir: buenas
<carlosir> aqui estamos, vas a preguntar?
<van777> no. ya le acoseje' al tio que nos preguntaba que desabilite la tarjeta de video NVIDIA en BIOS y se fue'
<van777> de donde sacaste ip de alemania?
<carlosir> es ipv6
<van777> me dice que tu ip es de alemania
<carlosir> raro, habilite ipv6 en irssi para poder entrar a otras redes, con solo ipv4 estaba limitado
<carlosir> y no uso nada de vpn ni tor ni nada de eso
<van777> quizas "whatismyipaddress.com" todavia tenga errores acerca de direcciones ipv6
<carlosir> probando
<carlosir> abri la pagina y lo primero q muestra es mi ubicación sin error
<van777> muestra tu ipv4?
<carlosir> si
<carlosir> ahhh ya se porque
<van777> y yo le puse tu ipv6
<carlosir> si, ya entendí q pasa con la ipv6
<carlosir> tiene sentido
<carlosir> y la pagina no se equivoca
<van777> por eso te preguntaba "de donde sacaste" jeje
<carlosir> es por el tunel para ipv6 a traves de ipv4
<van777> ah
<carlosir> o al reves
<carlosir> es un dos en uno
<van777> divertido
<van777> teredo?
<van777> o algo
<carlosir> si, teredo
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-22
<Xago> hola chicos...estoy actualizando ubuntu 14.04 y me aparece esto: "W: No existe ninguna clave pública disponible para los siguientes identificadores de clave: 1397BC53640DB551"
<AcE-beta> hola
<angeldeathx_> buenas
<director> ee
<Xago> hola chicos...estoy actualizando ubuntu 14.04 y me aparece esto: "W: No existe ninguna clave pública disponible para los siguientes identificadores de clave: 1397BC53640DB551"
<Kalov> hola pinguinos
<Kalov> hola a quien lee los logs
<Kalov> son las 2pm del 22 de noviembre del 2016
<Kalov> tengo clases dentro de una hora y tengo fiaca
<Kalov> .
<Kalov> para el registro
<GridCube> lol
<Artemis3> Kalov, totalmente una pregunta de soporte.
<PapoHack> solo es soporte
<PapoHack> ??
<Kalov> esa es la finalidad de los logs no? Artemis3
<Kalov> llegue a casa con fiaca- 5pm 11/22/16
<krytarik> !logs | Kalov
<kubot> Kalov: Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Kalov> 2004?
<Kalov> wow
<Ubuntero> estoy buscado sectas
<Ubuntero> ya quisiera que canonical implementara wayland
<Ubuntero> Lo acaba de hacer los de fedora
<Ubuntero> Los de Canonical nos leerán alguna vez?
<Ubuntero> donde puedo escribir a los de canonical que no sea reportes de "bugs"
<Ubuntero> ¿?
<Kalov> simon
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-23
<uruk7> hola alguien para ayudarme?
<uruk> hola alguien para que me ayude con un tema de conexiones?
<cpunk> d
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-24
<facuhernandez> hola a todos
<uruk7> hola gente necesito poner el directorio /var dentro de otro disco duro pero sin que siga estando en raiz es decir seguir siendo /var alguien sabe como puedo hacerlo , creando un link o ...?
<uruk7> hola alguien para buscar una solucion?
<icaro440> Hola gente guapa
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-25
<eaguad> Hola, alguien vivo por aquí?
<eaguad> Tengo dudas de la carpeta /opt. Estoy metiendo programas como sublimetext y eclipse que funcionan bien. Pero cuando meto otro como Salesforce Dataloader, este tiene problemas para escribir archivos. La unica manera de que funcione es ejecutandolo como super usuario. Es necesario que cambie los permisos de la carpeta con chown $user:$user o debo dejarla como root?
<ElLoco> Hola buenas, necesito una ayudita
<ElLoco> que hay de error en esto 'mv *.jpg *.JPG' ?
<ElLoco> me da un problema de no econtrar el directorio
<askhl> ElLoco: es que solo has puesto ficheros
<askhl> *.jpg son todos los ficheros jpg que están aquí
<askhl> *.JPG son todos los ficheros JPG que están aquí
<askhl> pero adonde quieres mover todos esos ficheros?
<ElLoco> askhl, es para renombrar los ficheros
<askhl> ElLoco: No sé si estás intentando cambiar todos los archivos de nombre (jpg -> JPG).  Eso no se puede hacer de esa forma, porque el "*" solo es una manera de expresar ficheros que ya existen
<askhl> entonces *.JPG no refiere a ningún fichero.
<ElLoco> ah, vale. Lo intentaba así porque lo encontre por la red un ejemplo similar
<ElLoco> tambien vi el comando rename, pero no me apaño con las expresiones en perl
<ElLoco> seguiré las guias que encuentre por la red ;-)
<askhl> ElLoco: un momento
<ElLoco> dime askhl
<askhl> ElLoco: (estaba ocupado un rato).  Pues el rename no parece funcionar... el ejemplo de la página 'man' no tiene ningún efecto
<ElLoco> si me han contado en otros canales que seria algo así como: rename -n 's/.JPG$/.jpg/' *.JPG
<askhl> ElLoco: De todas formas y/jpg/JPG/ parece funcionar
<ElLoco> si askhl es una locura mia para dejarlo bonito
<Artemis3> y lo quieres hacer en consola o grafico?
<ElLoco> por consola es más rápido
<askhl> rename 's/jpg$/JPG/' *.jpg ?
<ElLoco> y mas simple, y son para unos pocos ficheros
<Artemis3> ah porque en grafico yo uso pyRenamer
<askhl> aunque me dé tristeza cambiar JPG por jpg y no al revés...
<ElLoco> tomo nota del pyRenamer Artemis3
<eaguad> !help
<kubot> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ElLoco> os dejo, gracias a todos por los consejos
<Artemis3> rename 's\.jpg/\.JPG/' *
<Artemis3> aww nvm
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-26
<lugonza> buenas
<mimecar> hola
<Kalov> para los logs
<Kalov> .
<Kalov> .
<Kalov> 9am 11/26/16
<Kalov> que en paz descanse el compañero fidel
<Kalov> .
<Kalov> .
<mimecar> deja el canal para dudas relacionadas con Ubuntu
<lugonza> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-27
<aldo> hola
<aldo> soy nuevo en ubuntu, alguna recomendacion?
<Kalov> hola aldo
<Kalov> como estás
<aldo> hola
<aldo> bine y tu Kalov ?
<Kalov> yo bien
<aldo> bien/
<aldo> Me alegro :D
<Kalov> a tu pregunta no te puedo ayudar
<Kalov> soy muy windows yo
<aldo> Yo igual :(
<aldo> Justo me acabo de crear la partición para probar ubuntu
<aldo> pues me habían dicho que era mejor que win
<Kalov> mucho mas personabilisable me parece
<Kalov> mas eficiente seguramente
<Kalov> pero los programas que son para windows
<Kalov> no correran en ubuntu
<Kalov> (unica razon porque uso windows)
<aldo> Buen comentario
<aldo> Yo ando solamente probando el SO
<aldo> Si me gusta y puedo trabajar en él lo dejaré
<Kalov> buen idea
<aldo> volví kalov
<aldo> dijiste algo en lo que me fuí?
<Kalov> no he dicho nada
<aldo> Bueno :P
<Kalov> estoy haciendo un programa imagen--> text ascii
<Kalov> el progreso va bastante bien
<Kalov> :P
<aldo> enserio? :o
<Kalov> sip
<aldo> Mucha suerte en eso amigo ;)
<Kalov> :)
<Kalov> mi meta final es construir un roguelike
<Kalov> nose si me alcanzara el tiempo o las ganas
<aldo> Yo apenas voy iniciando en la programación, inclusive mi maestro fue el que me dijo que instalar ubuntu o un distro linux como mint
<aldo> que porque son mejores en torno a esto
<Kalov> si
<Kalov> para desarrollar linux es una maravilla
<Kalov> aqui yo tengo que buscar y buscar algo que me funcione
<Kalov> generalmente en linux hay buenas librerias a la palma de la mano
<aldo> Vaya, y en este momento estás haciendo el desarrollo desde linux ?
<Kalov> no windows
<aldo> oh, osea, estás conectado en el irc de linux?
<Kalov> nop
<Kalov> estoy en windows
<aldo> oh
<aldo> a eso me refería, pero no supe como plantear la pregunta xD
<aldo> bueno, suerte en tu proyecto Kalov, espero verte pronto de nuevo por aquí :D
<aldo> Hasta mañana
<aldo> Ayuda :( dx
<filisko_> compas, sabéis si es posible filtrar los archivos que se suben por sftp ?
<filisko_> usando openssh? :D
<oscar> mimecar le puedo borrar el ios al iphone 3 y ponerle ubuntu
<mimecar> no
<oscar> vale
<mimecar> Apple es muy cerrada, aparte no tienes drivers
<oscar> ok
<oscar> instalar el silverlight
<oscar> quiero vermovistarplus en ubuntu me pide el silverlight
<oscar> donde puedo descargarlo
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-20
<Herley> hola
<Herley> hay algun canal para LinuxMint o es aqui en este donde estan (en español) ?
 * acacio chao pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-21
<marcos> hola
<Guest92783> hola
<hard> gracias
<hard> buenas noches
<hard> alguien de por aqui me podria ayudar a terminar mi instalacion de emulador mame ???
<hard> lo tego todo solo que no eh encontrado lal bios adecuada para correr neo geo
<hard> alguien podria ayudarme
<hard> amo MINT y no quisiera regresarme a windows solo por una bios
<hard> gracias
<pesca> los bios de mame y neogeo son complicados sin importar el SO donde estés
<hard> no sabes como puedo conseguirlos
<hard> de echo ya consegui varios y si me jala pero me jala muy lento
<t0n1> buenas gente
<t0n1> una consulta tengo una dell gaming con una nvidia 1050 que se ve mal el refresco de pantalla
<t0n1> mas que todo con videos o juegos
<t0n1> a alguien le paso
<DarkPsydeLord> ya intentaste actualizar tu controlador de video?
<TarZaN_consu_MoN> op
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices , mañana mas
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-22
<dkbas> Hola gente,como andan? alguien conoce Huayra? la distribucion linux que traen las netbook que entrega el gobierno en argentina?
 * acacio pasen linda noche sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
<johnmilo2884> hola
<DarkPsydeLord> olo}
<johnmilo2884> alguien ha instalado wallets bitcoin POS
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-23
<Durgeoble> buenas
<Doble_Alfa> Saludos
<Doble_Alfa> Buen día
<GridCube> hola Doble_Alfa
<Durgeoble> buenas doble alfa
<Doble_Alfa> Que tal Durgeoble
<Durgeoble> perdona Doble_Alfa estaba liado
<Durgeoble> me estoy peleando con cups a ver si consigo que funcione de servidor de impresión
<Durgeoble> voy a medias
<Doble_Alfa> Oh
<Durgeoble> llego a comunicarme con la impresora, pero no imprime, me da error
<Durgeoble> creo que es por el driver
<GridCube> es posible
<acacio> servidor de impresion en ubuntu  es como comerse un caramelo , complicado  es con windows
<JustCurious> hola saludos, tengo 2 kernels, el último más nuevo que se me ha "roto" en el sentido de que no lo puedo recuperar ya que me equivoqué e instalé unos drivers de video erroneos, y el kernel antiguo, con el cual he podido salvar Ubuntu
<JustCurious> mi pregunta es: es conveniente desinstalar la ultima version, la mas reciente, que es la que me da problemas
<JustCurious> hi, i have 2 kernels, the newest one which gives me trouble, and the older one which I want to keep. I am trying to remove the newest kernel image but it warns me that it will remove linx-generic-lts-trusty as well...
<JustCurious> saludos alguien por ahi?
 * acacio cuidense y sean felices , mañana mas
<elhoir> hola a todos, tengo un problema de archivos duplicados tras actualizar desde xenial a bionic
<elhoir> https://pastebin.com/80VTza21
<elhoir> alguna idea?
<elhoir> alguna idea?
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-24
<JustCurious> hola hay alguien ahí?
<AngelKde> hola a todos  perdon esta muchas diferencia en Ubuntu e Linux Mint?
<joadr> Hola!
<joadr> tengo un problema para escribir el signo < y >
<joadr> tengo la tecla especial, esa al lado de la Z, pero en vez, me escribe \ y |
<joadr> alguien sabe como arreglar eso?
<joadr> creo que en un teclado en inglés es así, como si esa tecla me la tomara del teclado inglés :S
<AngelKde> joadr,  pero tu pusiste teclado espagnol?
<joadr> si
<joadr> incluso, cuando ubuntu muestra el los keys del teclado, muestra mi teclado
<joadr> pero en esa tecla escribe lo que dice el teclado inglés
<joadr> me explico?
<AngelKde> joadr,  prueva esta comando nel terminal e ves se cambia algo en escrivir  sudo setxkbmap -layout 'es,es' -model pc105
<joadr> Cannot open display ":0"
<AngelKde> joadr,  sudo setxkbmap -layout 'es,es' -model pc105
<joadr> dice No protocol specified \n Cannot open display ":0"
<joadr> mismo mensaje
<AngelKde> prueva a ver se a  escrivir  a cambiato algo joadr
<joadr> nones
<joadr> ningún cambio al escribir :/
<joadr> estará de más decir que es un notebook con un teclado externo usb?
<AngelKde> joadr,  mira nel panel de sitema e mira teclado
<joadr> ok
<AngelKde> https://andalinux.wordpress.com/2017/04/25/configurar-el-teclado-en-espanol-en-ubuntu/
<joadr> de esa misma forma lo estoy haciendo y me falla
<joadr> mirad, el problema no es que no me cambia el teclado
<joadr> puedo escribir todos los caracteres bien, puedo escribir acentos (´) la ñ y todo, el problema son los signos <>
<joadr> https://i.imgur.com/7sS97eL.png
<joadr> esa tecla está abajo a la izquierda
<joadr> al lado de la Z
<joadr> mi problema es que cambia el teclado a español, pero en esa tecla sigue escribiendo lo del teclado inglés
<joadr> solo en esa tecla
<joadr> https://i.imgur.com/mQB3PKC.png
<joadr> y como progamo cosas web, tengo que escribirla mucho y ahora la tengo que andar copiando y pegando :(
<AngelKde> yo mas de esto no se como ayudarte joadr  lo siento
 * acacio pasen linda noite sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-25
<uruksu> hola gente tengo un problema con crontab me instale ubuntu 17.10 y no logro acceder a crontab
<amed> hola, como hago para administrar mi ipod nano 7th en ubuntu ?
<amed> uso ubuntu 16.04
<mefista> tengo maemo armv saben como instalar e weechat
<mefista> hey alguien conectado
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-26
<fritur_mad_> gnu con linux mola
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-11-20
<dannyLopez> Buenas, quería preguntar sobre el uso de find y rsync, hago un find /ejemplo -iname *.pdf, pero no sé cómo anexar el exec que me hacer con rsync -avh
<marcfp> hola
<marcfp> alguien con una ubuntu que con el entorno de consola, tenga red y en cambio en el entorno grafico no tenga ?
<marcfp> he instalado virtualbox, menu, vde2  y las guest addons de virtualbox
<marcfp> alguna idea ?
<marcfp> estoy viendo que me falla solo con el demonio de ubuntu
<marcfp> el lightdm
<marcfp> problema resuelto
<marcfp> xao
#ubuntu-es 2018-11-23
<anikras> hola, tengo un auriculares que van por bluetooth pero no consigo que verlos desde la aplicacion de bluetooth en ubuntu 18
<MrTulias> ¿en sonido tampoco?
<anikras> no
<anikras> si los conecto con el cable USB para cargarlos, si que puedo cambiarlos desde sonido
<anikras> pero estan conectados por USB
<MrTulias> pregunta chorra... ¿Tiene bluetooth el ordenador?
<anikras> si
<anikras> he conectado otros dispositivos
<MrTulias> había que descartar :p
<MrTulias> o sea, que no se ven los auriculares al buscar dispositivos desde el ordenador... ¿Hay que poner los auriculares en algún modo para vincularlos? Creo recordar que unos que tuve había que mantener un botón pulsado para vincularlo (era con la play, pero supongo que será lo mismo)
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-20
<GridCube> hi
<weonrandom> hola gente tanto tiempo :P
<weonrandom> full trabajo no habia podido entrar al irc
<GridCube> :)
<Alcon8704> ds
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-21
<spaceghost_> Holas.
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-22
<Vsg21> \o
<Vsg21> como va todo por aqui¿?
<GridCube> hi
 * unknown cuidense ata outro dia👀
